#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  لئلا نحترف البكاء (2) وحدتنا الوطنية

## سيد جعيتم

لئلا نحترف البكاء
(2) وحدتنا الوطنية


أتفقنا في حلقتنا الأولى الخاصة بالأمن المائى العربى على أن عقارب الساعة تسير للأمام في خط زمنى ثابت واننا يجب أن نتنبه للسلبيات قبل تفاقمها وأن نكون إيجابيين في مواجهتها قبل وقوع الكوارث وأننا يجب ألا نتوقف عن محاسبة أنفسنا قبل أن نحاسب من سبقونا وأن نتعلم من أخطائهم و أن نعيد بناء حضارتنا ونعلوا فوق الخلافات التي تكبلنا حتى لا يحاسبنا من سيأتون بعدنا على إضاعتنا لفرص نوجه فيها صياغة تاريخنا للأفضل.
لذا أدعوا الجميع مرة ثانية للمشاركة مع الألتزام التام بعدم الخروج عن القواعد المتفق عليها وعدم إسناد أى تقصير يكون البشر مسئولين عنه للأديان فمن غير المسموح به في منتدانا بصفة عامة وفى القاعة السياسية بصفة خاصة  مهاجمة الأديان وهدفى الوحيد من طرح الموضوع هو وضع الحلول لتجنب الفتنة الطائفية فأرجو اللتزام  .
ماذا يحدث في مصر... ولماذا أصبحت الفتنة الطائفية تطل برأسها بصفة مستمرة ؟
فلنعترف أن وحدتنا الوطنية مهددة وقد تناسينا أن هذه الوحدة قائمة منذ القدم ونمارسها فى حياتنا اليومية فنحن جيران فى المسكن وزملاء فى العمل وأصدقاء فى الحياة وتطل مآذن المساجد وأبراج الكنائس من نفس الشارع.
يا سادة قالوا عنصرى الأمة وقالوا النسيج الواحد وقالوا الكثير ولكن الواقع يشير إلى نار متقدة أسفل التراب وتنتظر من ينفخ فيها إذا لم نستفيق ونعود كما كنا مصريين بدون أى تصنيفات.
عندما بغى الأحتلال الأنجليزى وزاد في أضطهاده للمصريين لم يفرق بين مسلم ومسيحى والدليل تشابك أيد جميع الأقباط من مسلمين ومسيحيين في ثورة 1919 ورفع شعار عاش الهلال مع الصليب ورفض المسيحيين وقتها إطلاق الأنجليز عليهم لقب الأقلية في مناورة إحتوائهم ووقف القمص سرجيوس والقمص بولس غبريال يخطبان في المساجد والكنائس كتفاً بكتف مع مشايخ الأزهر فقد جمعت ثورة 1919 كل المصريين تحت مظلتها ونفى الأنجليز مع سعد زغلول أربعة من كبار القبط في مصر  .

الفتح الإسلامى لمصر أعتبره بعض المتزمتين من مسيحيين العصر الحالى غزواً مع أن مسيحى عصر الفتح لم يعتبروه كذلك بعد أن عانوا من اضطهاد الرومان لعقيدتهم المسيحية وكانت الصيحة بالحق التى أطلقها المسلمين ( لا إكراه فى الدين) وعهد عمرو بن العاص للمصريين عهد أستخلصه من الدين الحنيف وهو : (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.. هذا ما أعطى عمرو بن العاص أهل مصر من الأمان على أنفسهم وملتهم وأموالهم وكنائسهم وصلبهم فى برهم وبحرهم لا يد خل عليهم شئ من ذلك ولا ينقص).
ويجب أن نتذكر أحاديث رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
قال أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم في فتوح مصر: حدثنا أشهب بن عبد العزيز وعبد الملك بن مسلمة، قالا: حدثنا مالك بن أنس، عن ابن شهاب، عن عبد الرحمن بن كعب بن مالك، عن أبيه: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "إذا افتتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيراً؛ فإن لهم ذمةً ورحماً
وأخرج مسلم في صحيحه، عن أبي ذر، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ستفتحون مصر، وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط؛ فاستوصوا بأهلها خيراً، فإن لهم ذمة ورحما". 
 وأخرج ابن عبد الحكيم من طريق بحير بن ذاخر المعافري، عن عمرو بن العاص، عن عمر بن الخطاب، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن الله سيفتح عليكم بعدي مصر، فاستوصوا بقبطها خيراً؛ فإن لكم منهم صهراً وذمةً". 
وأخرج الطبراني في الكبير، وأبو نعيم في دلائل النبوة؛ يسند صحيح؛ عن أم سلمة، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أوصى عند وفاته، فقال: "الله الله في قبط مصر؛ فإنكم ستظهرون عليهم، ويكونون لكم عدة وأعواناً في سبيل الله". 
ظهرت الفتنة جلية منذ السبعينات من القرن الماضى فقد تكاتف المتزمتين من الجانبين لضرب الوحدة الوطنية وكان هدف من ورائهم تخريب الوطن وكان السعى لتجنيد الشباب لخدمة أغراض الفتنة القادمة الينا من الخارج ولا أستثنى أى معسكر من هذا.
وللفتنة عدة اسباب ظاهرة فوق السطح وهى:
1ـ سعىالمسيحيين إلى توفير أماكن عبادة لهم وغالباً ما تكون أرض فضاء أو منزل يقيمون فيه الصلاة بحجة بعد الكنائس عنهم وغالباً ما يحدث هذا في القرى فيبدأ النزاع بين أبناء القرية خاصة في صعيد مصر وينسى الجميع ماضيهم معاً وقد ينقلب الأمر لعراك يسقط فيه قتلى والهدف من مشعلى الفتنة أن يطل مبدلء الثأر البغيض بين المتخاصمين ويظل مسلسل القتل بينهم مستمر وتظل الفتنة مشتعلة .   علماً بأن قانون بناء الكنائس خفف من القيود الخاصة ببناء الكنائس وقد أصدر رئيس الجمهورية قرار في عام 2005 بتفويض المحافظين في إصدار قرارات بناء الكنائس ولكن المسيحيين يريدون حرية أكثر لبناء الكنائس. علماً بأن  وزير الأوقاف المصري الدكتور محمود حمدي زقزوق يقوم حالياً بإعداد قانون موحد لبناء دور العبادة وقد أكد على عدم وجود مانع شرعي لبناء الكنائس في البلاد الإسلامية.. غير أنهم شددوا على رفضهم المساواة الكاملة بين بناء الكنائس والمساجد من حيث العدد لأن ذلك يتنافى مع المنطق إذ إن أعداد المسلمين تفوق أضعاف أعداد المسيحيين في مصر.
2ـ ثانى هذه الأسباب يكون بسبب مادة إعلامية تصور على أشرطة الفديو وتوزع داخل المنازل أو بسبب إنتاج أفلام سينمائية أو مسرحيات تتحدث عن الحياة الأجتماعية والدينية أو على القنوات الدينية الإسلامية والمسيحية فنرى القضايا ترفع والمهيجيين للمشاعر يظهرون .
3- إدعاء المسيحيين خطف بناتهم وإجبارهم للتحول للإسلام وواقعة وفاء قسطنطين هى أبرز هذه الوقائع .
4- التمييز في فرص العمل من الجانبين فنرى المؤسسات المسيحية كل موظفيها من المسيحيين إلا فيما ندر ويشكوا المسيحيين من وجود تمييز في الوظائف الحكومية خاصة في المناصب السيادية بالجيش والشرطة والقضاء كما أنهم يشكون من منع دخولهم للكليات التابعة للأزهر الشريف .
5- اسباب تتعلق بمعاملة أجهزة الأمن للمصريين فيرى المسيحين أن أجهزة الأمن تنحاز للمسلمين خاصة في الأحداث الكبرى ويرى المسلمين أن تدخل الكنيسة أدى لإرهاب أجهزة الأمن فتنحاز للمسيحيين كما يشكوا المواطن العادى من المسلمين عند حدوث مشكلة بسيطة بينه وبين جاره المسيحى من أستخدام المسيحى للفظ الأضطهاد الذى يؤثر في تعامل الشرطة معهم ويرى المسلمين أن الكنيسة تستقوى بالخارج.
وتوجد بعض الأسئلة تحتاج لإجابات مثل :
1- ومن هم أصحاب الفتنة ومحركيها؟ وما هو دور الأزهر والكنيسة على الرغم من ظهورهم بمظهر المحايد ؟
2- هل المناهج الدراسية في مصر تدعوا لأضطهاد الغير مسلمين؟
3-هل فعلاً الأقباط مضطهدون في مصر ولا يعينون في المناصب القيادية؟

مصر أولاً وهى فوق الجميع 
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## القواس

*وتوجد بعض الأسئلة تحتاج لإجابات مثل :
1- ومن هم أصحاب الفتنة ومحركيها؟ وما هو دور الأزهر والكنيسة على الرغم من ظهورهم بمظهر المحايد ؟

صاحب الفتنه يا استاذنا الفاضل هو صاحب البيت و هو يتبع من يطعمه فيستحي منه
ليس للأزهر و الكنيسه أي دور حيث أنهم أولا و أخيرا يتبعون الحاكم مؤسسات شرفيه
فلماذا اقبل برأي من يخالف حدود الله2

- هل المناهج الدراسية في مصر تدعوا لأضطهاد الغير مسلمين؟

التاريخ هو من يفعل ذلك و ما يحدث الأن و غدا يأجج تلك الفكره
فأقترح بحذف مادة التاريخ لأنها لا تجلب الا المشاكل و الحزن على الهامات الضائعه
او تعميم المصحف الأمريكي المحذوف منه أيات الجهاد

3-هل فعلاً الأقباط مضطهدون في مصر ولا يعينون في المناصب القيادية؟

تصنف مصر كدوله اسلاميه فكيف يكون القاده فيها غير مسلمين
أحضر لي دوله واحده تفعل غير ذلك و أشهد لك باضطهاد الاقباط
(لبنان حاله شاذه )
اختلاف مفهوم القياده يغير السؤال
المال = السلطه
السلطه مسلمه و المال قبطي هل هذا توازن لا
عدد المسلمين بالنسبه للأقباط سبعه الى واحد
النتيجه لصالح الأقباط

اعتراض  على كلمة 
وحدتنا الوطنية
مفهوم مستهلك و غير موجود اليوم

و قولت أستاذنا الفاضل عدم مهاجمة الأديان
اتفقنا هل أن الكلام يذكر بالدليل فقط*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أنقل لكم ما جاء بجريدة المصرى الصادرة اليوم
إصابة ٦ فى مصادمات بين مسلمين ومسيحيين ببنى سويف.. و«شائعة» تُجدد الاشتباكات فى الدقهلية

  كتب   عمر الشيخ وغادة عبدالحافظ    ٤/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩ 

تصوير- سيد الباز 
سيارات الأمن المركزى تحاصر قرية «ميت القرشى» بالدقهلية 
أسفرت مصادمات بين مسلمين ومسيحيين فى عزبة جرجس، التابعة لمركز الفشن فى بنى سويف، أمس، عن إصابة ٦ أشخاص من الجانبين نقلوا إلى المستشفى العام، بسبب تخصيص كاهن القرية طابقاً فى منزله لإقامة القداس به، فيما تجددت المصادمات بين مسلمين ومسيحيين فى قرية ميت القرشى بالدقهلية، بسبب إحدى الشائعات.

ألقت قوات أمن بنى سويف القبض على ١٥ من الجانبين، عقب صلاة الجمعة، وحاصرت ٧ سيارات أمن مركزى عزبة جرجس ومنزل الكاهن سمعان، راعى كنيسة يوليوس، الذى كان قد اتهم مسلمين بمحاولة إحراق أتوبيس خاص بالكنيسة، بإلقاء الكيروسين عليه.

وقال سمعان لـ«المصرى اليوم»: «فوجئت بالنار تشتعل فى المنزل المقابل لى، فجر أمس، ووجدنا الكيروسين بجوار الأتوبيس، فأسرعنا لإنقاذ منزل الجار المسيحى، وقدمت بلاغاً فى قسم الشرطة».وأوضح: ذكرت فى المحضر أننى خصصت أحد الأدوار فى منزلى للصلاة.

المصابون فى الاشتباكات هم: فتنة سامى فؤاد وزينب على خميس وزينب عبدالسلام مصطفى وإنعام سعد إبراهيم ونادية محمد مراد وحجازى رمضان جمعة، وقرر المستشار حمدى فاروق، المحامى العام لنيابات بنى سويف، استعجال تحريات المباحث حول الواقعة، والاستماع إلى أقوال المصابين.

وفى الدقهلية، تجددت المصادمات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، فى قرية ميت القرشى، إثر انتشار شائعة بتنازل أسرة القتيل المسلم عن اتهامها إحدى الأسر المسيحية بقتل ابنها، وتمكنت قوات الأمن من فض الاشتباكات بعد أن أكدت للأهالى عدم تنازل أسرة الضحية، وأن والديه جددا اتهامهما للأسرة المسيحية بقتل ابنها.

وهرب عدد كبير من المسيحيين بالقرية، مساء أمس الأول، فى حراسة أمنية خوفاً من حدوث اعتداءات جديدة، وتحولت القرية لليوم الثالث على التوالى إلى ثكنة عسكرية وزادت قوات الأمن من تواجدها داخل وخارج القرية تحسباً لحدوث مصادمات عقب صلاة الجمعة وأحاطت قوات الأمن بمسجد القرية منذ الصباح الباكر.

وقال لطيف فوزى، عمدة القرية، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ«المصرى اليوم»، إنه اضطر للهرب من القرية بسبب إصابة ابنته الصغرى بانهيار عصبى بعد أن قام عدد من شباب القرية بإلقاء الحجارة علىالمنزل وتكسير النوافذ بعد وفاة الضحية.

وأضاف: فوجئت يوم الحادث ببلاغ من بعض الأهالى بطلب النجدة بعد حدوث مشاجرة بين محمد الضحية وعدد من زملائه وأسرة إميل البقال، ونتج عنها قيام جون وجان ولدى إميل بطعن محمد عدة طعنات.

من جانبه، وجه أمير ناصف، رئيس نيابة ميت غمر، تهمة القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار والترصد للأسرة المسيحية بالكامل، وقرر إخلاء سبيل تيسير عطية جرجس، المتهمة على ذمة التحقيقات، بكفالة مالية لسوء حالتها الصحية.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *وتوجد بعض الأسئلة تحتاج لإجابات مثل :
> 1- ومن هم أصحاب الفتنة ومحركيها؟ وما هو دور الأزهر والكنيسة على الرغم من ظهورهم بمظهر المحايد ؟
> 
> صاحب الفتنه يا استاذنا الفاضل هو صاحب البيت و هو يتبع من يطعمه فيستحي منه
> ليس للأزهر و الكنيسه أي دور حيث أنهم أولا و أخيرا يتبعون الحاكم مؤسسات شرفيه
> فلماذا اقبل برأي من يخالف حدود الله2
> 
> - هل المناهج الدراسية في مصر تدعوا لأضطهاد الغير مسلمين؟
> 
> ...


الأستاذ الفاضل / القواس
نتفق فى البداية على أن هدفنا هو محاولة تقديم حلول عن طريق المصارحة فهى سبيلنا الوحيد لتحقيق هدف الوحدة الوطنية ولا أعتقد أنها مفهوم مستهلك مع تسليمنا أن الخلافات موجودة حتى بين أتباع الدين الواحد بل والمذهب الواحد من الدين .
الأزهر والكنيسة يجب أن يكون لهما دور إيجابى يستهدف الصالح العام وإذا صنفنا دورهم الذى يؤدوه بالفعل سنجد أن السبق للكنيسة فهى تتدخل فى أى مشكلة تحدث ولو صغيرة حتى أن أخواننا المسيحيين أستبدلوا الدولة بالكنيسة فى معظم أمورهم. أما الأزهر فلا دور له إلا الإدلاء بأحاديث لا تسمن ولا تغنى من جوع .والمطلوب من الأزهر والكنيسة أن يكون لهم دور إيجابى فى التوعية لصالح البلد .
من لا تاريخ له لا حاضر ولا مستقبل له وعندما سئلت عن المناهج الدراسية فأننى أعلم تماماً أن مناهجنا الدراسية من الناحية الدينية غير مسئولة عن أى فتنة طائفية .
أما عن أن الجالس على بيت المال غير مسلم فلو عدنا فى التاريخ للدول الإسلامية فى عصورها السابقة فسنجد أسماء كثيرة غير مسلمة كانت تتولى الجباية وبيت المال وعموماً كمسلم أتمنى أن يكون مسلم فى هذا المنصب ولكن يجب أن يكون ماهر وكفأ فى هذا المجال 
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*
هما فزاعتين بيلعب عليهم النظام الحاكم
منذ جذوره الأولى التى قبت على سطح الأرض
فى إنقلاب 23 يوليو 1952  
الفزاعه الأولى هى الإخوان المسلمين
والفزاعه التانيه هى الوحده الوطنيه
يا قلة بخت العرب عندهم فزاعه واحده هى إسرائيل
إنما إحنا ربنا يبارك ويزيد عندنا فزاعتين
شوفوا أد إييه النظام مدلعنا
ده بخلاف فزاعة أنفلونزا الطيور
وفزاعة أنفلونزا الخنازير
وبصحيح بقينا بلد الفزازيع
وكل ده علشان اللصقة على الكرسى
وعلشان الوريث إللى حيقعد 
ويلصق هو كمان على الكرسى
نظام خايب ورث من الإنجليز
مبدأ فرق تسد
ونجح فى تطويره
إلى سلاح التدمير الشامل
سلاح الفزازيع
داخلين على ستين سنه
ومش قادرين يحلوا مشكلتين
من جذورهم
الفزاعتين الكبار 
الإخوان والوحده الوطنيه
بصحيح بصحيح حاجه فظيعه خالص
وما أقدرش أقول غير
ما تقوموا تروحوا
فزعتونا خالص!
*

----------


## atefhelal

> ظهرت الفتنة جلية منذ السبعينات من القرن الماضى فقد تكاتف المتزمتين من الجانبين لضرب الوحدة الوطنية وكان هدف من ورائهم تخريب الوطن وكان السعى لتجنيد الشباب لخدمة أغراض الفتنة القادمة الينا من الخارج ولا أستثنى أى معسكر من هذا.
> .................
> *مصر أولاً وهى فوق الجميع*


الموضوع مش سهل ياأستاذ سيد وربنا يعينك عليه .. وكلامك مضبوط 100% ، فقد بدأت أحداث الفتنة الطائفية فى سبعينيات القرن الماضى وتحديدا منذ عام 1972 مع حادث الخانكة ومرورا بحادث  الزاوية الحمراء عام 1981 ثم ببعض أحداث أخرى قبل ذلك وبعد ذلك .. وهنا يجب أن تكون لنا وقفة  للتعرف على التغيرات التى طرأت على المجتمع المصرى فى تلك الفترة وشجعت على تلك الأحداث .. وقد عاصر ذلك بداية ظهور مبدأ الإستقواء بالخارج لبعض التجمعات والمعسكرات .. الأمر الذى أشعر بعض المصريين الشرفاء نصارى ومسلمون بأن هناك من يريد استغلال تلك المسألة لإصابة النسيج المصرى الذى كان متماسكا بمزيد من التمزق وبؤر الفساد والتعفن حتى تتعرى مصر تماما أمام أكلتها ، ولم يعى من يسمون أنفسهم بالمثقفين بأن ضعف مصر وتمزق نسيجها الإجتماعى هو شيئ لازم تتغذى به الصهيونية بغرض بقاء وتزايد جبروتها وهيمنتها على المنطقة العربية ، وأوصلنا ذلك إلى الإحساس الكئيب بأن شيطانا ما  قد سهل وضع مصر تحت الوصاية الصهيونية ... !! . ولا أميل فى هذا الشأن للإستجابة للمتفلسفين المفلسين حين يتهموننا بالتشعلق بنظرية المؤامرة أو حين يتهموننا بالهيام بنظرية جلد الذات لكى يحققون حلما شيطانيا لهم فى إصابة العقل المصرى بالشلل  والتبلد والوعى المصرى بالغياب والتشرد  ... فهناك عيوبا يجب أن نعترف بها  قد تفشت فى الشعب المصرى أقلها هو عيب الضعف والإستكانة يستحق منا جلد الذات ، كما أن هناك مؤامرة بل ومؤامرات على هذا الشعب المسكين من الداخل والخارج يجب أن لانتجاهلها  وتستحق منا الإنتباه واليقظة ... 

أما بالنسبة لشعار "مصر فوق الجميع " فهو شعار صحيح وضرورى ، ولكن يجب أن يسبقه شعارا هاما بأن : خيرات مصر هى للجميع دون تمييز إلا على أساس التميز فى العطاء الصادق لمصر ولشعب مصر بمعنى أن مواطنى مصر يجب أن يكون لهم فرصا متكافئة فى كل خيرات مصر ، وأن يكون هذا الحق حقا طبيعيا ليس عطية من أحد لأن مصدره الوحيد هو انتماؤهم الخالص لمصر .. وعلى ذلك فسوف يتحقق شعار " مصر فوق الجميع" من تلقاء نفسه .

----------


## سمير الحكمة

الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد دمت بالخير والسعادة . لو سألت المسيحى هل المسلمون وأنتم فى مصر يكرهونكم كذاب من يقول نعم سواء مسلم أو مسيحى . والدليل بسيط كثيرا منهم هاجروا لأمريكا لكن لم يسقط جنسيته ولم ينسى مصر . لو ذهبت لفلاح لم يعرف غير الحقل وسألته هل تكره المسيحى يقول بكل بساطة الرجل العادى الغالب على طينة مصر يقول لك لماذا أكرهه الأرض أرض الله والدين هو حر . هو أنا ربنا أحاسب الناس . وبعدين إل يهديه ربنا يهديه للإسلام . الشىء الثانى مين قال أنهم لا يرتقون للمصاف العليا يعنى مفيش مانع نخليهم يمسكوا مشيخة الأزهر . الثالث أنهم يتبوؤا المناصب العليا 
مثل بطرس غالى وعائلته . فى السبعينات كان قائد الجيش الثانى فؤاد عزيز غالى وكان مسيحى وكم من غيرهم ولكن أسوق المثال واليهود كانوا متربيين فى مصر وسيدنا موسى تربية مصر وكثير من المهاجرين اليهود فى إسرائيل كانوا عرب والخيبة الكبر ى أن هذه المشادات والله أعلم تفتعلها الحكومة لنبرات معينه والله أعلم عن نفسى أنا لو وجدت بيت مسيحى يحرق سأطفأه كأى بيت مسلم لى الثواب وهكذا علمنا الإسلام والرسول قدوة وهذا وطنه له مثلى بالضبط وعليه ما على وحساب الشاذ على الله . وكيف كان الرسول مع أهل الطائف . لم يدعوا عليهم بل قال عسى أن يخرج من أصلابهم 
من يقول لاإله إلا الله . وبعدين أجدادنا كانوا مسيحيين . وتطوروا التطور البشرى الصحيح وارتقوا مع الدين . عسى الله أن يهديهم . ولكن هل نحن قدوة للمسلمين حقا فقد انتشر الدين بالمخالطة السليمة ووصل ماليزيا. ولن يتم الوصول للمراد إلا بالرأس الكبير . نريد قائدا وواحدا يخلف أبو بكر نريد عمر يحمل العصا للوزراء ويعس بالشوارع وهى المكاتب حاليا 
ولكن يجب أن نشد بيديه . لانكن سلبيين فالشعب هذا طينة فريدة . غير مصنف . حتى فى رأس المال ليس له هوية[poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkred,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="1,black"]
 يا أسود القوم هيا ننشد المجد العليا =		اتركو السعار هيا اتركو الدنيا الفنيا 
يا عباد المال هبوا كم ود البخيل عمرا =		ظن المال جد جاه عند ربى العليا 
يا شباب اليوم ردوا هل أطال السكر قوه =		يا نساء العهد كفوا فالقضاء ليس غبيا 
يا بنات اليوم جدوا ما أعد اللبس بعلا 	=	بل تجيدوا فى المحزق و الملزق يا صبايا 
يا كبير العلم هيا بالعلم على البنايا =		كيف يبنى الجهل قصرا كيف نهدى الولايا 
يا ميزان العلم أعلن كيف توزن العلوم =		قال الأم فيها فاسده إبدأ بجذور الخلايا 
اسره جعانه وكم عريانه تهدى كرمها =		قول وعلى تهدى كرمها بوس وقضايا 
يا شيوخ الأمه هبوا لما الشيخ رفع شكايا= 		ظن النفس فيها وليا و العصما له بدايا 
يا ابنى يا غالى الدين بالفطرة وغذى متين= 		لما كبيرنا يكون مثلنا الدنيا تهون 
و احنا نقول الدين أمرنا فين الهمه= 		لما الامه تنس عملها و الدين مركون 
لما الصالح يقضى مصالح قدوة أكيد =		ولما الفاسد يعلى مناصب منافق دين 
ياالله نجيش كل الامه ونزرع فول =		منه يزرع يا بنى ويقلع و الارض تعين 
لا تقولى واسطه وتمشى الحسره ونظام دين= 		هى الصين حيتان نايمين يا سلام وين 
لما المال نحسره بينهم جشعهم زاد= 		هان القتل وعدى البلاد و الأمن معين 
لما الاليار ما يكفى الاسره تحيا سنين= 		ورب الاسره يقتل نفسه من الفاقه حزين 
هى الدنيا غير طلة فرح بطفل حزين =		يمشى الامن وتعم الفرحه وسلام موزون 
يا قضاة العدل هبوا الفساد علا الجبال =		لو كان العدل يقضى ما كان للعالى أمين 
الخوف لما يعلى و اللسان غم ذكايا =		و المنافق لما يعلى و الخلق صمت مهين 
و الشباب لما يهون بالعطلة يسوم الهون= 		و البنت لما تعنس وشرفها بالعرفى قرين 
ياالله ندافع يا الله نقول ملعونه الغفله =		ملعون الهون ملعونه الامه إذا ما تكون 
يا رجال الدنيا كفوا الجشع ما له نهايه =		يا قنوع بالصبر تمضى و العبره بالسنين 
دعوة أم لرب كريم تهز الدنيا طول السنين =		ما كانت مريم روح الدعوه كان عيسى ربى حكيم 
دعوة جدى ابراهيم كان أمه كان أكيد= 		كان محمد أعلى الآخرة عد يا ابنى كم السنين 
دعوة صادق بأربع إخوة كانوا رشيد= 		ما خافوا الامة و أموا العدل ما حادو لين 
اياك تسألنى ويقول الامه غير الامه =		اسأل آدم اسأل نوح البلا هان 
وانت يا امه لم تجوعى الصبر جميل =		يوم ورا يوم هو البحر دام حزين 
حكمه ربى ساعة الظلم ما تدوم كثير= 		مازال الرب ينظر فيك و الظالم اين المعين 
انظروا بوش لما تولى الحكم سنين =		هم الدنيا سنين واسامه بالبر أمين 
انظر للظالم طل علينا بوجه حزين= 		يقول للدنيا حالنا اتغير فيكم عون 
يا ابنى ما كانت دايمه للقبر تمون =		الدنيا الواسعه تقصد فتحه كحزم العين 
لما صاروخنا فل وطار ظنه يعيش = 		دوى عطسه أصل الموت خلفه قرين 
أين الإخوه أين العدل أين الأب =		أين الحب أين الدين يكبر ابنى حزين[/poem]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *
> هما فزاعتين بيلعب عليهم النظام الحاكم
> منذ جذوره الأولى التى قبت على سطح الأرض
> فى إنقلاب 23 يوليو 1952  
> الفزاعه الأولى هى الإخوان المسلمين
> والفزاعه التانيه هى الوحده الوطنيه
> يا قلة بخت العرب عندهم فزاعه واحده هى إسرائيل
> إنما إحنا ربنا يبارك ويزيد عندنا فزاعتين
> شوفوا أد إييه النظام مدلعنا
> ...


الفاضل الدكتور / جمال الشربيى
شوف يا عمدة .  نختلف فى تعريف ثورة 23 يوليو فقد أنتقلت من مجرد إنقلاب إلى ثورة وأنا وأنت حضرنا الثورة وكبرنا معها وتعلمنا منها أن مصر فوق الجميع وكانت تسير فى الأتجاه الصحيح لولا بعض ابنائها الذين عشقوا المقاعد الوثيرة .



> داخلين على ستين سنه
> ومش قادرين يحلوا مشكلتين
> من جذورهم
> الفزاعتين الكبار 
> الإخوان والوحده الوطنيه
> بصحيح بصحيح حاجه فظيعه خالص


موضوع الأخوان المسلمين وخوف الحكام العرب منهم فهذا موضوع قديم وقد كان الحل الماليزى لهذا الموضوع منذ حوالى خمسة عشر سنة هو الأمثل فقد أتاحوا لحزب إسلامى حرية التقدم للأنتخابات وعندما ظهرت النتائج بنجاحهم أسندت لهم الوزراة وكان هذا حل عملى ولو كانوا قد نجحوا فيما رددوه أثناء دعايتهم الأنتخابية لظلوا يعاد أنتخابهم حتى يومنا هذا ولكنهم فشلوا فكان السقوط فى صناديق الأنتخابات الحرة . المهم من ينجح نعطيه الفرصة وإذا فشل فالشعب هو الحكم .
موضوع الوحدة الوطنية فيه تدخل خارجى خاصة من أقباط المهجر مثل مايكل منير وأشباهه وأيضاً سبب داخلى من شكوى المسيحيين من عدة تجاوزات من وجهة نظرهم .
كنت أتمنى أن أرى رأيك فى وضح حل تصورى للموضوع ولا زلت أنتظر . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أستاذى الفاضل المهندس/ عاطف هلال

كنت قد ترددت كثيراً قبل أن أثير الموضوع فأنا أعلم أن من بين من سيشاركون من سيكتب لصالح البلد ومنهم من سيهاجم لمجرد الإنتماء الدينى   ..
 وكلامك مضبوط 100% ، فقد بدأت أحداث الفتنة الطائفية فى سبعينيات القرن الماضى وتحديدا منذ 


> عام 1972 مع حادث الخانكة ومرورا بحادث  الزاوية الحمراء عام 1981 ثم ببعض أحداث أخرى قبل ذلك وبعد ذلك ..


فى بداية عام 1971 ظهر منشور مدسوس أسمه أصحاب العمائم الخشبية وكان المقصود به شيوخ المسلمين وهنا كان التقصير فلم ينكر هذا المنشور أى مسئول كنسى ثم ظهرت إشاعة أنه فى مدينة المنيا يستخدم بعض الصبية من المسيحيين أسبراى عندما يتم رشه على الملابس يظهر الصليب بصورة متكررة على الملابس . كل هذه الشائعات التى أعتبرناها وقتها صغيرة وهايفة  وصادرة من مصدر أبله ولا يعى ما يقول هذه الشائعات  وجدت أذان صاغية من مشايخ القرى وممن يصعدون المنابر لمجرد قرأتهم لكتيب صغير فيعتبرون أنفسهم من المشايخ الذين لهم حق التوجيه وحق الأفتاء .
وبدأت التحرشات تظهر فى الريف خاصة فى صعيد مصر وفى القاهرة فى المناطق التى يوجد بها أعداد كبيرة من المسيحيين كشبرا والشرابية والزاوية الحمراء وتفجرت قضية الزاوية الحمراء لمجرد خلاف على نشر الغسيل وطالما أن الأرضية كانت ممهدة فقد بدأت الفتنة وأنتشرت وغذاها المتطرفين من الجهتين المسلمين والمسيحيين  ولم يتنبه أحد لوجه الفتنة البغيض القادم من الخارج لتقويض مصر من الداخل بضرب وحدتها الوطنية وقد لخصت سيادتك هذا بقولك .



> وهنا يجب أن تكون لنا وقفة  للتعرف على التغيرات التى طرأت على المجتمع المصرى فى تلك الفترة وشجعت على تلك الأحداث


..
وللأسف الشيديد كان كل ما فعله المسئولين لؤد الفتنة فى مهدها هو أجتماعات ولجان منبثقة عن لجان أنتهت بأن يصافح شيخ الأزهر البابا وكان هذا هو الحل الوحيد الذى قدم !!




> ولا أميل فى هذا الشأن للإستجابة للمتفلسفين المفلسين حين يتهموننا بالتشعلق بنظرية المؤامرة أو حين يتهموننا بالهيام بنظرية جلد الذات لكى يحققون حلما شيطانيا لهم فى إصابة العقل المصرى بالشلل  والتبلد والوعى المصرى بالغياب والتشرد  ... فهناك عيوبا يجب أن نعترف بها  قد تفشت فى الشعب المصرى أقلها هو عيب الضعف والإستكانة يستحق منا جلد الذات ، كما أن هناك مؤامرة بل ومؤامرات على هذا الشعب المسكين من الداخل والخارج يجب أن لانتجاهلها  وتستحق منا الإنتباه واليقظة ...


 [/size][/font]
سلمت يداك يا استاذنا الفاضل 
]


> أما بالنسبة لشعار "مصر فوق الجميع " فهو شعار صحيح وضرورى ، ولكن يجب أن يسبقه شعارا هاما بأن : خيرات مصر هى للجميع دون تمييز إلا على أساس التميز فى العطاء الصادق لمصر ولشعب مصر


مرة أخرى أكررها سلمت يداك
اشكرك على ردك الإيجابى ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لى عودة مع الأستاذ الفاضل / سمير الحكمة بمشيئة الله .

----------


## القواس

> الأستاذ الفاضل / القواس
> نتفق فى البداية على أن هدفنا هو محاولة تقديم حلول عن طريق المصارحة فهى سبيلنا الوحيد لتحقيق هدف الوحدة الوطنية ولا أعتقد أنها مفهوم مستهلك مع تسليمنا أن الخلافات موجودة حتى بين أتباع الدين الواحد بل والمذهب الواحد من الدين .
> الأزهر والكنيسة يجب أن يكون لهما دور إيجابى يستهدف الصالح العام وإذا صنفنا دورهم الذى يؤدوه بالفعل سنجد أن السبق للكنيسة فهى تتدخل فى أى مشكلة تحدث ولو صغيرة حتى أن أخواننا المسيحيين أستبدلوا الدولة بالكنيسة فى معظم أمورهم. أما الأزهر فلا دور له إلا الإدلاء بأحاديث لا تسمن ولا تغنى من جوع .والمطلوب من الأزهر والكنيسة أن يكون لهم دور إيجابى فى التوعية لصالح البلد .
> من لا تاريخ له لا حاضر ولا مستقبل له وعندما سئلت عن المناهج الدراسية فأننى أعلم تماماً أن مناهجنا الدراسية من الناحية الدينية غير مسئولة عن أى فتنة طائفية .
> أما عن أن الجالس على بيت المال غير مسلم فلو عدنا فى التاريخ للدول الإسلامية فى عصورها السابقة فسنجد أسماء كثيرة غير مسلمة كانت تتولى الجباية وبيت المال وعموماً كمسلم أتمنى أن يكون مسلم فى هذا المنصب ولكن يجب أن يكون ماهر وكفأ فى هذا المجال 
> اشكرك ودمت بخير


*السلام عليكم
طلبت مني أستاذنا الفاضل النسب و مصادرها

يقدر عدد الاقباط بحوالي 12 مليون داخل مصر ومليون وربع خارجها
وتبلغ نسبتهم المعترف بها من الحكومة المصرية 10%

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A3%...A8%D8%A7%D8%B7

د. محمد عمارة إن الأقباط المصريين يملكون حوالي 40% من ثروة مصر ومشروعاتها الاقتصادية العملاقة

http://aljazeera.net/News/archive/ar...rchiveId=41978

و هذه هي
و طريقة التفكير فينا

بقلم المدعو أسعد أسعد

1-  تثبيت ثيوقراطية الدولة فهي دولة دينية و ليست ديموقراطية و هي تحت ظل الثيوقراطية و سيادة رجال الدين و في شكل الدولة المصرية الحالية فسيؤدي هذا الي حتمية التصادم الواسع بين رجال  السياسة و رجال الدين و يعيد لنا شكل أوروبا تحت سيطرة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.

2-  لا يوجد كتاب مرجع أو عدّة مجلدات معتمدة إسمها الشريعة الاسلامية يمكن للمواطن أن يطّلع عليها و يحتفظ بنسخة منها مثل الدستور , و إذا أوجدناها فمن هي الجهة المسؤلة و المعتمدة لتصدر هذا المجلد المسمي بالشريعة الاسلامية؟  و من أين لها  سلطتها لكي تقول لنا هذه هي بنود الشريعة الاسلامية التي ينص عليها الدستور؟  و إذا وجِد هذا المجلد فهل ستفرضه الهيئة الدينية مثل الازهر و بذلك نكون قد ثبتنا الثيوقراطية و الغينا الديموقراطية أم سيطرح في إستفتاء شعبي؟ و هل سيُسمح لغير المسلمين بالاشتراك في هذا الاستفتاء؟ 

3-  النص علي أن الشريعة الاسلامية المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع يجعل القاضي مشـرّعا و ليس قاضيا,  فهو مسؤل عن تطبيق الشريعة التي هي فوق الدستور و فوق القانون فيتحول القاضي من حَكَم يحكم بنص القانون الي مفتي يبحث أيضا في تفسير القانون و بذلك يتخطي القاضي الدستور و يصبح الدستور غير ذي جدوي. 

4-  الشريعة الاسلامية في حد ذاتها تحكم علي الدستور بالبطلان,  فانه إذا إختلف الشعب علي مادة من مواد القانون أو أحكامه لجأ إلي الدستور و إلي المحكمة الدستورية العليا لتحكم بما تراه من دستورية القوانين و الاحكام , لكن إذا كان هناك إختلاف علي مادة في الدستور نفسه فمن هو الذي عنده السلطة ليحكم إذا كانت هذه المادة مطابقة للشريعة من عدمه؟  فنص الدستور علي مرجعية الشريعة الاسلامية يبطل الدستور نفسه لأن الشريعة ليس بها مجال للدستور , فلا يوجد نص في الشريعة يُلزم أن يكون للأمة دستور , لأن الشريعة هي دستور الامة الاسلامية و علي رأسها القرآن الذي لا يؤمن به و لا يقبله غير المسلمون. 

5-  الشريعة الاسلامية بحسب تسميتها "إسلامية" تحكم علي المسلمين بحسب دينهم و عقائدهم , فإذا كان تطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية يُفرَض علي غير المسلمين فهذا غبن الاغلبية ضد الأقلية,  بينما الدستور يُفترض فيه أن يحمي الاقلية من إستبداد الاغلبية , فهو موضوع لكي يتساوي الجميع في الحقوق و الواجبات. 

6-  علي كل من يمارس مهام قيادية في الدولة أن يكون ملما بالشريعة و أن يكون مؤمنا بها مستعدا أن يُنفّذ ما جاء فيها فبالتالي يجب أن يكون رئيس الجمهورية رجل دين إسلامي و نائبه و وزراءه و مديرو المصالح العمومية فاهمون الشريعة و تطبيقها و بالتالي فلا مكان في الدولة لغير المسلمين. 

7-  الشريعة الاسلامية لا تساوي بين المرأة و الرجل (أ) في الشهادة (ب) في الميراث (ج) تولي المناصب 

فإذا  تم الاخذ بشهادة إمرأة واحدة في قضية ما أو قسّم الميراث بالتساوي بين الاولاد و البنات أو تم تعيين إمرأة في منصب قيادي فقد إنكسرت الشريعة الاسلامية و إذا بدأنا بكسر الشريعة فما حاجتنا اليها و ما حاجتنا الي الدستور المؤسس عليها. 

8-  الشريعة الاسلامية في مصر لا تمثل إلا الاسلام السني و في أضيق حدوده  مذهب الامام أبي حنيفة , فكيف تساوي الشريعة بين بقية المذاهب و الفرق الاسلامية؟ 

9-  منطق واحد في الشريعة الاسلاميه ستتفق عليه جميع المذاهب الاسلامية هو تكفير المسيحيين بالقرآن و إستحلال دمهم و أموالهم بالقرآن و جميع الفتاوي الاسلامية علي الانترنت تؤكد ذلك. 

http://www.arabtimes.com/portal/arti...ArticleID=1090

أرجو أن تكون وجهت نظري وضحت أستاذنا الفاضل*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / سمير الحكمة
بارك الله فيك  .



> لو سألت المسيحى هل المسلمون وأنتم فى مصر يكرهونكم كذاب من يقول نعم سواء مسلم أو مسيحى . والدليل بسيط كثيرا منهم هاجروا لأمريكا لكن لم يسقط جنسيته ولم ينسى مصر . لو ذهبت لفلاح لم يعرف غير الحقل وسألته هل تكره المسيحى يقول بكل بساطة الرجل العادى الغالب على طينة مصر يقول لك لماذا أكرهه الأرض أرض الله والدين هو حر . هو أنا ربنا أحاسب الناس . وبعدين إل يهديه ربنا يهديه للإسلام .


هذا فعلاً رأى الشعب المصرى والمصريين على إختلاف دياناتهم يعتزون بمصريتهم وبجنسيتهم . أما مسألة الحب والكره فقد أختلفت معايرها عن الماضى . الأن اصبحنا نتناول الأمر بحساسية شديدة نتيجة التعامل الإعلامى الخاطىء من الجانبين .
ا


> لشىء الثانى مين قال أنهم لا يرتقون للمصاف العليا يعنى مفيش مانع نخليهم يمسكوا مشيخة الأزهر . الثالث أنهم يتبوؤا المناصب العليا


هم لهم مطالب تنحصر فى زيادة أعداد من يصلون منهم للمناصب العليا فى الجيش والشرطة والمحافظين وينشرون إحصائيات على مواقعهم المختلفة بأعداد من يتولون منهم المناصب العليا خاصة أعتباراً من ثورة 23 يوليو التى يعتبرونها تابعة للأخوان المسلمين ( حسب قول بعض مصادرهم ). وأنا لا أجد مانع من أن يتولى المناصب العليا أصحاب الكفاءات المشهود لهم بالنزاهة مع الأحتفاظ بالتمثيل النسبى للأبتعاد عن إثارة الحساسيات .



> عن نفسى أنا لو وجدت بيت مسيحى يحرق سأطفأه كأى بيت مسلم لى الثواب وهكذا علمنا الإسلام والرسول قدوة وهذا وطنه له مثلى بالضبط وعليه ما على وحساب الشاذ على الله . وكيف كان الرسول مع أهل الطائف . لم يدعوا عليهم بل قال عسى أن يخرج من أصلابهم من يقول لاإله إلا الله


أنا معك فى هذا 



> ا فقد انتشر الدين بالمخالطة السليمة ووصل ماليزيا


.
فى هذا رد على مقولة البابا بندكت أن الإسلام أنتشر بحد السيف والإسلام وصل الهند والصين وأفريقيا بدون جيوش بل أقتنع به الناس بناء على ما رأوه من تعامل المسلمين وحرصهم على قواعد الدين الحنيف .



> ولن يتم الوصول للمراد إلا بالرأس الكبير . نريد قائدا وواحدا يخلف أبو بكر نريد عمر يحمل العصا للوزراء ويعس بالشوارع وهى المكاتب حاليا


الضمير يا سيدى يجب أن يكون الحكم ولن يكون الضمير فى الخط الصحيح إلا بالإيمان ومع ذلك يجب أن تكون القوانين المنظمة للعمل خاصة فيما يتعلق بمصالح الناس منفذة بكل دقة وأن تكون هناك رقابة حكومية بجانب رقابة الضمير .
اشكرك يا أخى الكريم ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / القواس
اشكرك على مثابرتك معى وعلى تدخلك الإيجابى .
السلام عليكم





> يقدر عدد الاقباط بحوالي 12 مليون داخل مصر ومليون وربع خارجها
> وتبلغ نسبتهم المعترف بها من الحكومة المصرية 10%


يوجد خلاف فى أعداد المسيحين فى مصر فأذا كانت الحكومة تعتبرهم حوالى 7 مليون فهم يقدرون أعدادهم بـ 12 مليون وبعض المصادر تقول أن أعدادهم 6 مليون ويسوقوا لذلك أسباب مثل الهجرة للخارج وكذا دخول أعداد منهم فى الإسلام .





> د. محمد عمارة إن الأقباط المصريين يملكون حوالي 40% من ثروة مصر ومشروعاتها الاقتصادية العملاقة


أعتقد أن هذه نسبة صحيحة وتدل على تمتع أخواننا المسيحيين بجميع الحقوق مما سمح لهم مع التفاوت الكبير فى أعدادهم مع أعداد المسلمين بالسيطرة على سوق المال ونلاحظ تركيزهم على وظائف وصناعات وتجارة محددة .

أما ما يقوله أسعد أسعد وعلى سبيل التذكرة فهذا الرجل على خلاف كبير مع الكثير من المسيحين  فهو خاص به وإن كان هناك من يعتنقون فكره .

1


> - تثبيت ثيوقراطية الدولة فهي دولة دينية و ليست ديموقراطية و هي تحت ظل الثيوقراطية و سيادة رجال الدين و في شكل الدولة المصرية الحالية فسيؤدي هذا الي حتمية التصادم الواسع بين رجال السياسة و رجال الدين و يعيد لنا شكل أوروبا تحت سيطرة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.


مصر دولة إسلامية بحسب نص الدستور مع الأعتراف بوجود الأديان السماوية وحقوقهم كاملة فى العبادة والعيش كمواطنين مصريين متساوين فى الحقوق والواجبات مع المسلمين . ولكن أعتقد أن خط الدولة فى مصر ليس كما يقول أسعد أسعد فالغالب فى تعاملات الحكومة هو العلمانية مع الأحتفاظ بالشكل الإسلامى كغلاف .

باقى كلام أسعد عبارة عن هرقطة أو هرطقة ولا يستحق الردعليه فهو يرمى الإسلام والمسلمين بما ليس فيهم وهذا ما قصدته فى موضوعى حين تكلمت عن من يثيرون المشاعر ويهيجون العامة بكلامات غير مفهومة وهؤلاء لا أعدهم من المفكرين بل متعصبين يشجعون على الإرهاب .



> أرجو أن تكون وجهت نظري وضحت أستاذنا الفاضل


وصلت من أول مشاركة أخى الفاضل واشكرك على مشاركتك وما جاء برسائلك . دمت بخير

----------


## القواس

> وصلت من أول مشاركة أخى الفاضل واشكرك على مشاركتك وما جاء برسائلك . دمت بخير


*لا استاذنا الفاضل
لم تصل الفكره بعد
السلام المفقود الذي تتحدث عنه من الذي أتى عليه
المسلميين أم الأقباط
و أحددها لك في بعض النقاط

1- يرى الأقباط أن المسلمين اغتصبوا مصر منهم منذ دخول عمرو بن العاص
و أخذوا شيء ليس لهم

2- الجزيه يرون أنها  لطردهم من البلاد رغم أنها كانت تدفع على الرجل القادر على القتال فقط
و ذكاة الفطر عندنا على الرضيع أكثر منها

3- تعاليم الشيخ لنا و مدح و وصف المسيح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام و التبجيل و احترامنا لأهل الكتاب
يقابل من أهل دينهم بتعويتهم بأن القرأن محرف و المسلمين قتله و رسولهم ما هو الا شاعر
و دليلي
لو تذكر المسرحيه المسيئه منذ بضع سنوات في محرم بيه
خرج القس في برنامج عمرو أديب و قال بالسانه أنها غير موجوده
و انما هي افتراء
كيف و أنا و الملايين رأيناها

أرى منك الحياديه و سعيك للخير
و أطلب منك الانصاف
تحياتي
أستاذنا الفاضل

ملحوظه لك الحق في حذف المشاركه بدن أدنى زعل مني*

----------


## atefhelal

> ...............
> ......................... 
> *بقلم المدعو أسعد أسعد*
> *1- تثبيت ثيوقراطية الدولة فهي دولة دينية و ليست ديموقراطية و هي تحت ظل الثيوقراطية و سيادة رجال الدين و في شكل الدولة المصرية الحالية فسيؤدي هذا الي حتمية التصادم الواسع بين رجال السياسة و رجال الدين و يعيد لنا شكل أوروبا تحت سيطرة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.*
> *2- لا يوجد كتاب مرجع أو عدّة مجلدات معتمدة إسمها الشريعة الاسلامية يمكن للمواطن أن يطّلع عليها و يحتفظ بنسخة منها مثل الدستور , و إذا أوجدناها فمن هي الجهة المسؤلة و المعتمدة لتصدر هذا المجلد المسمي بالشريعة الاسلامية؟ و من أين لها سلطتها لكي تقول لنا هذه هي بنود الشريعة الاسلامية التي ينص عليها الدستور؟ و إذا وجِد هذا المجلد فهل ستفرضه الهيئة الدينية مثل الازهر و بذلك نكون قد ثبتنا الثيوقراطية و الغينا الديموقراطية أم سيطرح في إستفتاء شعبي؟ و هل سيُسمح لغير المسلمين بالاشتراك في هذا الاستفتاء؟* 
> *3- النص علي أن الشريعة الاسلامية المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع يجعل القاضي مشـرّعا و ليس قاضيا, فهو مسؤل عن تطبيق الشريعة التي هي فوق الدستور و فوق القانون فيتحول القاضي من حَكَم يحكم بنص القانون الي مفتي يبحث أيضا في تفسير القانون و بذلك يتخطي القاضي الدستور و يصبح الدستور غير ذي جدوي.* 
> *4- الشريعة الاسلامية في حد ذاتها تحكم علي الدستور بالبطلان, فانه إذا إختلف الشعب علي مادة من مواد القانون أو أحكامه لجأ إلي الدستور و إلي المحكمة الدستورية العليا لتحكم بما تراه من دستورية القوانين و الاحكام , لكن إذا كان هناك إختلاف علي مادة في الدستور نفسه فمن هو الذي عنده السلطة ليحكم إذا كانت هذه المادة مطابقة للشريعة من عدمه؟ فنص الدستور علي مرجعية الشريعة الاسلامية يبطل الدستور نفسه لأن الشريعة ليس بها مجال للدستور , فلا يوجد نص في الشريعة يُلزم أن يكون للأمة دستور , لأن الشريعة هي دستور الامة الاسلامية و علي رأسها القرآن الذي لا يؤمن به و لا يقبله غير المسلمون.* 
> *5- الشريعة الاسلامية بحسب تسميتها "إسلامية" تحكم علي المسلمين بحسب دينهم و عقائدهم , فإذا كان تطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية يُفرَض علي غير المسلمين فهذا غبن الاغلبية ضد الأقلية, بينما الدستور يُفترض فيه أن يحمي الاقلية من إستبداد الاغلبية , فهو موضوع لكي يتساوي الجميع في الحقوق و الواجبات.* 
> *6- علي كل من يمارس مهام قيادية في الدولة أن يكون ملما بالشريعة و أن يكون مؤمنا بها مستعدا أن يُنفّذ ما جاء فيها فبالتالي يجب أن يكون رئيس الجمهورية رجل دين إسلامي و نائبه و وزراءه و مديرو المصالح العمومية فاهمون الشريعة و تطبيقها و بالتالي فلا مكان في الدولة لغير المسلمين.* 
> ...


هذا كلام لجاهل يجهل جهله وضلاله ، وهذه مصيبة المتعصبين المنغلقين على تعفنهم الذين لا يدمرون سوى أنفسهم قبل أن يتمكنوا من تدمير أى شيئ آخر .. وأسعد أسعد ماهو إلا لاعب غبى ومغرور على أوتار الفتنة الطائفية ...

فالمادة الثانية من الدستور: الإسلام دين الدولة ، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية *المصدر* الرئيسى للتشريع . 
وتم تعديلها بالإستفتاء الذى أجرى يوم 22 مايو 1980 والمنشور بالجريدة الرسمية بالعدد 26 يونيو 1980 إلى مايلى : الإسلام دين الدولة . واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية *مصدر* رئيسى للتشريع .

وقد أعد *الدكتور نبيل لوقا بباوى* عضو مجلس الشورى بحثا عن المادة الثانية من الدستور بين البقاء والإلغاء ، وقام بتوزيعه على نواب المجلس ليكون تحت نظرهم عند مناقشة التعديلات الدستورية .
وقد أوضح البحث أن النص على أن مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع فيه حماية للمسيحيين بأن مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية سوف تطبق عليهم وأولها حرية العقيدة لغير المسلمين من أهل الكتاب تطبيقا لمبدأ " لاإكراه فى الدين " طبقا لما ورد فى القرآن الكريم .. وعلى ذلك فإن قانون الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين يطبق شرائع ملتهم طبقا لعقيدتهم ولايخالف ذلك نص المادة الثانية من الدستور ..
وأوضح البحث أيضا بأن النص فى المادة الثانية هو نص عادل بالنسبة لنصارى مصر لأنه قال أن الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى ، بما يعنى أنه يوجد مصادر أخرى بجوار الشريعة الإسلامية بعكس ماإذا كان النص أن الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الوحيد للتشريع ...
ومع ذلك قد تم بالتعديل المذكوراستبدال عبارة "مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية  *المصدر* الرئيسى للتشريع "  بعبارة " مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية *مصدر* رئيسى للتشريع" ، وذلك لإرضاء القلة من بعض النصارى المتعصبين الساعين بجهل وخبث مذموم إلى تحقيق طموحات شخصية يحلمون بها إرضاء لأعداء مصر المتربصين سوءا بها . 

*ويقول الأستاذ طارق البشرى* المفكر الإسلامي المعروف ، وهو صاحب الاجتهاد المهم في التأصيل الإسلامي لمبدأ المواطنة ، والقاضي الذي مارس المهام التشريعية وكانت له فيها أحكام وفتاوى تاريخية :
من المهم أن نقوم بالتتبع التاريخي لقضية النص الدستوري على كون الإسلام دين الدولة من أجل فهمها في سياقها الحقيقي وتخليصها من التوتر السياسي الحالي... ربما كانت البداية الأولى مع دستور عام 1923 الذي هو أول دستور وضع لمصر بعد إعلان استقلالها عام 1922.. وتقول مضابط النقاش الذي واكب صياغة هذا الدستور إنه كانت قد شُكلت لجنة من ثلاثين عضوًا عرفت بلجنة الثلاثين كان مهمتها الإعداد للدستور، وإذا دققنا في عضوية هذه اللجنة سنخرج بملاحظات مهمة في فهم هذه القضية بالغة الخطر.. فلن نجد فيها -مثلاً- أي شخص يمثل تيار الإسلام السياسي بالمعنى الذي نقول به الآن.. بل شارك معظم أعضاء اللجنة إما بصفتهم الحزبية (مثل أعضاء حزب الأحرار الدستوريين) أو بحكم وظائفهم أو بحكم كونهم شخصيات عامة لها علاقات طيبة مع الملك وهو ما يقطع الطريق على القول إن القضية لها صلة بتيار الإسلام السياسي...
  بل سنجد أن في هذه اللجنة عددًا من المسيحيين مثل توفيق باشا دوس ويوسف سابا باشا وإلياس عوض وقلّيني فهمي باشا، بل كان فيها أيضًا الأنبا يؤانس نائب البطريرك كيرلس الخامس الذي صار بطريرك الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بعد وفاة الأخير عام 1927.. وكان هناك يوسف أصلان قطاوي من اليهود... ولم يكن بها من ذوي المناصب المتعلقة بالدين الإسلامي إلا الشيخ محمد بخيت المطيعي المفتي السابق وعبد الحميد البكري شيخ الطرق الصوفية نقيب الأشراف... أما بقية أعضاء اللجنة الآخرين فكانوا ممن ينتمون إلي المؤسسات الحديثة وإلى الثقافة الآخذة من الغرب ، مثل علي ماهر باشا وعبد اللطيف المكباتي وعبد الحميد بدوي ومحمد علي علوي... وكان رئيسها حسين باشا رشدي رئيس الوزراء الأسبق.
 إذا رجعنا إلى هذه المضابط، خاصة التي تسجل نقاشات لجنة وضع المبادئ العامة للدستور (وكانت تتألف من ثمانية عشر عضوًا من الثلاثين) فسنجد أن الشيخ محمد بخيت المطيعي المفتي السابق وقتها كان صاحب الاقتراح بالنص على هوية الدولة الجديدة والقول بأن دينها الإسلام فقال بالنص في جلسة 19 مايو 1922 (أريد أن أعرض على الهيئة طلب النص على أن دين الدولة الإسلام) فتقرر بالإجماع قبوله، ثم عرض علي اللجنة العامة الموسعة لصياغة الدستور (لجنة الثلاثين) مرتين في جلسة 14 أغسطس 1922 ثم 3 أكتوبر 1922 فوافقت عليه مجددًا، وبالإجماع دون أن يرفضه أحد أو يتحفظ عليه.. فصدر النص الدستوري على أن الإسلام دين الدولة واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية.
  حدث ذلك إبان ازدهار الليبرالية في مصر وقبل ظهور تيار الإسلام السياسي، ولم يجد أحد في ذلك حرجًا ولا قلقًا ولا عنتًا على الأقليات الدينية.. كما لم يعترض أحد رغم أنه كان هناك في عضوية هذه اللجنة شخصيات مثل عبد العزيز باشا فهمي صاحب فكرة كتابة العربية بالأحرف اللاتينية والمحامي الشهير إبراهيم الهلباوي.. وغيرهم من الشخصيات التي لا يمكن تصنيفها بأنها إسلامية بالمعنى الذي نقصده الآن.
  لقد كان الجميع على وعي بأنهم بصدد وضع دستور يصوغ التوجه الأساسي للدولة الحديثة ويحدد المبادئ التي ترسم هويتها الحضارية؛ لذلك انتهوا إلى أن دين الدولة هو الإسلام ولغتها الرسمية هي العربية قولاً واحدًا لم يكن بحاجة إلى جدل.. وهو تقرير لأمر واقع واضح.

هذا يعني أن على الدولة حين تضع سياستها أن تراعي كون مرجعيتها وهويتها الحضارية إسلامية وأن يكون النظام العام الذي تنص عليه القوانين مشمولاً بقيم الإسلام وما تتوافق عليه الجماعة طبقًا لهذه القيم؛ فتراعي -مثلاً- أن تكون المناسبات الإسلامية الكبرى أعيادًا رسمية وإذا اختارت إجازتها الأسبوعية يكون يوم الجمعة... وهكذا من حيث تدبير مصالح الناس أخذًا بالاعتبار أن الهوية الحضارية إسلامية؛ إذ لا ينفصل دين الدولة عن مرجعيتها التي تحدد هويتها. – انتهى - 

وأضيف هنا  أن الغرب العلمانى الليبرالى يحدد يوم "الأحد" وليس "الجمعة" على سبيل المثال أجازة أسبوعية رسمية رغم وجود أقليات مسلمة بالملايين وهذا شيئ طبيعى لأن الأغلبية مسيحية .. كما أن الأعياد الدينية المسيحية بالغرب العلمانى الليبرالى هى أجازات رسمية للمسيحيين ولغيرهم أيضا من أصحاب الديانات الأخرى ، ولم يفكر هذا الغرب ، ولن يفكر على سبيل المثال فى جعل الأعياد الدينية الإسلامية أجازات رسمية إرضاءا للأقليات المسلمة كما حدث بمصر المتسامحة حيث تقرر اعتبار أعياد النصارى المصريين أجازات رسمية إرضاءا لهم ومشاركة وجدانية معهم فى أعيادهم  .

----------


## atefhelal

> *لا استاذنا الفاضل*
> 
> *لم تصل الفكره بعد*
> *السلام المفقود الذي تتحدث عنه من الذي أتى عليه*
> *المسلميين أم الأقباط*
> *و أحددها لك في بعض النقاط*
> 
> *1- يرى الأقباط أن المسلمين اغتصبوا مصر منهم منذ دخول عمرو بن العاص*
> *و أخذوا شيء ليس لهم*
> ...



الأخ الفاضل القواس

هذا كلام منتشر فى مواقع نصرانية متطرفة عل الشبكة العنكبوتية ... ويمكن هدم ذلك الكلام الغبى ودحضه بطريقة بسيطة ومقنعة وموثقة ... ولا أعتقد أن تلك المواقع الهابطة تمثل أغلبية النصارى بمصر ( أرثوذكس وكاثوليك وإنجيليين ) .. ورغم سهولة تفنيد إدعاءات هؤلاء اللاعبين الأغبياء على أوتار الفتنة ... إلا أننى أرى أن الإهتمام بمحاورة الأغبياء لايحقق الهدف من الموضوع الذى يطرحه الأستاذ الفاضل سيد جعيتم ، والإعراض عن الجاهلين الأغبياء هو خير وأفضل للمسلم المتمسك بتعاليم دينه السمحة  .. وأفضل من وجهة نظرى التركيز على الجانب السياسى والإجتماعى ودعاوى التمييز على أساس المواطنة ... والرأى الأخير فى هذا الشأن هو مايراه الأستاذ الفاضل سيد جعيتم ..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الفاضل الدكتور / جمال الشربيى
> شوف يا عمدة .  نختلف فى تعريف ثورة 23 يوليو فقد أنتقلت من مجرد إنقلاب إلى ثورة وأنا وأنت حضرنا الثورة وكبرنا معها وتعلمنا منها أن مصر فوق الجميع وكانت تسير فى الأتجاه الصحيح لولا بعض ابنائها الذين عشقوا المقاعد الوثيرة .
> 
> 
> موضوع الأخوان المسلمين وخوف الحكام العرب منهم فهذا موضوع قديم وقد كان الحل الماليزى لهذا الموضوع منذ حوالى خمسة عشر سنة هو الأمثل فقد أتاحوا لحزب إسلامى حرية التقدم للأنتخابات وعندما ظهرت النتائج بنجاحهم أسندت لهم الوزراة وكان هذا حل عملى ولو كانوا قد نجحوا فيما رددوه أثناء دعايتهم الأنتخابية لظلوا يعاد أنتخابهم حتى يومنا هذا ولكنهم فشلوا فكان السقوط فى صناديق الأنتخابات الحرة . المهم من ينجح نعطيه الفرصة وإذا فشل فالشعب هو الحكم .
> موضوع الوحدة الوطنية فيه تدخل خارجى خاصة من أقباط المهجر مثل مايكل منير وأشباهه وأيضاً سبب داخلى من شكوى المسيحيين من عدة تجاوزات من وجهة نظرهم .
> كنت أتمنى أن أرى رأيك فى وضح حل تصورى للموضوع ولا زلت أنتظر . اشكرك ودمت بخير



لا تحاول 
الإنقلاب هو إنقلاب 

تجيبها يمين تجيبها شمال 
إنقلاب يعني إنقلاب
العبره بالنهايات وليس بالبدايات
ويقولون الأمور بخواتيمها
أليس كذلك؟! 
تقول تريد مني
 حل تصوري
هل أفهم من هذا أنك تريد حل إفتراضي
Virtual Solution
وأنا الذي أجيد فقط الحلول الجذرية
المبينه علي الإمكانيات المتوفره لدينا
وها أنت أوردت في مشاركتك
الحل الجذري الماليزي الناجح
ولكن هل النظام الماليزي
يشبه النظام المصري الفريد من نوعه
والذي حكمه خلال ٦ عقود فقط
أربعه من العسكر
أغتيل واحد منهم فقط
بينما حكم أمريكا خلال هذه المدة
العديد من الحكام المدنيين
منهم إللي حكم ٤ سنين فقط
وكتير منهم حكموا ٨ سنين وبس
من بينهم واحد فقط من العسكر وهو
الجنرال أيزنهاور
وكلهم جاءوا عن طريق الإنتخابات الحرة
وأيضا أغتيل واحد منهم فقط
والحكم هناك تم تدواله بين حزبين
أما التداول عندنا إن حصل 
سيكون بين أثنين أيضا 
الأب والأبن فقط
الحل الجذري المستهدف
هو دوله مدنيه وليست عسكرية
دولة أغلبيتها مسلمه
محتضنه جميع الأديان
مناصبها مفتوحه أيضا لجميع الأديان
فليتقدم المسيحي لمنصب رئيس الجمهوريه
فإن فاز فلا تعيبوا إلا أنفسكم
أيتها الأغلبية الخائبة

----------


## القواس

> [/center]
> الأخ الفاضل القواس
> 
> هذا كلام منتشر فى مواقع نصرانية متطرفة عل الشبكة العنكبوتية ... ويمكن هدم ذلك الكلام الغبى ودحضه بطريقة بسيطة ومقنعة وموثقة ... ولا أعتقد أن تلك المواقع الهابطة تمثل أغلبية النصارى بمصر ( أرثوذكس وكاثوليك وإنجيليين ) .. ورغم سهولة تفنيد إدعاءات هؤلاء اللاعبين الأغبياء على أوتار الفتنة ... إلا أننى أرى أن الإهتمام بمحاورة الأغبياء لايحقق الهدف من الموضوع الذى يطرحه الأستاذ الفاضل سيد جعيتم ، والإعراض عن الجاهلين الأغبياء هو خير وأفضل للمسلم المتمسك بتعاليم دينه السمحة  .. وأفضل من وجهة نظرى التركيز على الجانب السياسى والإجتماعى ودعاوى التمييز على أساس المواطنة ... والرأى الأخير فى هذا الشأن هو مايراه الأستاذ الفاضل سيد جعيتم ..


*باشمهندس عاطف
السلام عليكم
أنا مع الأسف كنت في حضانه الكنيسه بحكم أن بيتي القديم
ملاصق للكنيسه لا يفصل بيني و بينها سوى جدار
و كانوا يخبروننا بأمور تمس الاسلام و يكذبونه لنا
و يفترون عليه و كأنها حقن تطعيم ضد الحق
لجعل الموضوع فعال يجب التغيير و ليس من الفرد
و لكن من الرؤس الكبيره
فماذالو تركنا القساوسه في حالنا ألن يكن منا الا الهدوء
ماذا لو تم تطبيق لكم دينكم و لي ديني 
ألن يكون الصحيح
أحب السلام الحقيقي و أكره الزائف
فلنتناقش في كيفيه التطبيق على هذا الاساس
دمتم بخير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> لجعل الموضوع فعال يجب التغيير و ليس من الفرد
> و لكن من الرؤس الكبيره
> 
> *



سواء كان هذا كلامك
أو كان كلام القساوسه
فأنا أتفق معهم أو أوافقك 
بل أنا أنادي دائما
بتطبيق هذا التغيير من أعلي إلي أسفل
أي تغيير الراعي الصالح لرعيته 
وليس العكس في زماننا الأغبر هذا
ولا تستهين بقساوسة مصر
فمنهم الأستاذ الباحث ومنهم الأستاذ الجامعي
ومنهم الطبيب ومنهم المهندس
وهم يعملون بهدوء بعيدا عن صخب صحافتنا
بعكس الضوضاء التي يعيش فيها
شيوخنا ومفتينا وشيخ أزهرنا!

----------


## atefhelal

> *فماذالو تركنا القساوسه في حالنا ألن يكن منا الا الهدوء*


 
القاعدة البشرية الطبيعية الحاكمة لعلاقة الناس بعضهم ببعض هى : *"إن مفيش حد بيسيب حد فى حاله من أجل مصلحة يرجوها على حساب مصلحة الآخر "* ... ومن أجل ذلك كانت رسالات السماء لإصلاح نفوس الناس .. ولكن الناس نسوا أو تناسوا عن عمد أهداف تلك الرسالات وحكمتها وتمسكوا فقط بطقوسها ومظاهرها الفرعية ... 
وهنا يلزم نظاما منضبطا يعيش فيه الناس جميعا ويرعى مصالحهم دون تمييز إلا على أساس التميز فى الأداء والكفاءات ودرجة الإنتماء للوطن .. ويصاحب هذا النظام أو يسبقه تعليما صحيحا وتنويرا أخلاقيا لعقول الناس وضمائرهم مع تجنب تهميش الأغلبية لحساب بعض الناس ... وهذا مانفتقده للأسف فى مصر ، ولا أظن أننا سوف نحققه فى المستقبل القريب المرتقب .

ولو علم الناس فى مصر (نصارى ومسلمون) .. أن الدين النصرانى جاء إلى مصر من خارجها على يد القديس مرقص حين جاء إلى مدينة الإسكندرية قادما من روما فى خمسينيات القرن الأول الميلادى ، وكانت دعوته إلى الدين النصرانى قاصرة على يهود الإسكندرية الذين يتحدثون اللغة اليونانية ، وقد كانت الدعوة فى بدايتها محظورة على الأمميين Gentile أى محظورة على أهل مصر من غير اليهود إلى أن قتله واحد من اليهود عام 68 ميلادية ... واستمرت لغة الكنيسة فى مصر هى اللغة اليونانية حتى عام 451 ميلادية .. وكانت اللغة اليونانية هى لغة البلاد الرسمية التى فرضها المستعمر اليونانى والرومانى على مصر ولأكثر من ألف عام متصلة ، ومع ذلك صمد الشعب المصرى الأصيل ولم يستخدم اللغة اليونانية أو أبجديتها واحتفظ بلغته وسجل بها أبجديته .. والدليل على ذلك هو حجر رشيد الذى تم اكتشافه بالصدفة البحتة عام 1799 بعد غزو نابليون بونابرت لمصر والذى كان له الفضل فى كشف تاريخ الشعب المصرى وفك رموز أبجديته ، وقد خلا هذا الحجر من اللغة المصطنعة التى تسمت باللغة القبطية والتى لم تحفظ لمصر تاريخها أو ثقافتها لأنها لم تكن امتدادا أو تطورا طبيعيا للغة شعب مصر القديمة ...

وقد أتى الإسلام أيضا لمصر من خارجها عام 641 ميلادية على يد عمرو بن العاص .. أى أن الإسلام كدين قد أتى مصر من خارجها كما أتى الدين النصرانى قبله بحوالى 500 عام تقريبا من خارجها ... وهذا لايعنى سوى إبطال دعاوى بعض القلة المتعصبة عن جهل بالتاريخ بأن النصارى هم الأصل وأن المسلمين هم الدخلاء والمحتلين ...

إقرأ بمنتدى أبناء مصر :
*التاريخ السياسى والدينى للغة القبطية* 
أو إقرأه هنا *" التاريخ السياسى والدينى للغة القبطية"*

----------


## القواس

> سواء كان هذا كلامك
> أو كان كلام القساوسه
> فأنا أتفق معهم أو أوافقك 
> بل أنا أنادي دائما
> بتطبيق هذا التغيير من أعلي إلي أسفل
> أي تغيير الراعي الصالح لرعيته 
> وليس العكس في زماننا الأغبر هذا
> ولا تستهين بقساوسة مصر
> فمنهم الأستاذ الباحث ومنهم الأستاذ الجامعي
> ...


*السلام عليكم
دكتور جمال
أنا لا أستهين بالقساوسه لأني أعلم أنهم مثقفين جداجدا

و مازلت لم أعتبرهم أعدائي
حتى لا أطبق مقوله
لا تستهين بعدوك
و ما أطلبه منهم  حاجه واحده
سيبونا في حالنا
و من تدخل فيما لا يعنيه لقى ما لا يرضيه
أما مشايخنا الكرام
فلنا وقفهم معهم
بالمناسبه 
لقد وضعت ورقي في معهد الدراسات الاسلاميه
و سأبدأ هذا العام
دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد حسن

السادة الاعزاء

السلام عليكم

لى وجهة نظر محددة فى هذا الموضوع والتى اظن انها اذا تم تطبيقها بحسم وحزم قد تقتل فكرة الفتنة الطائفية التى تزداد وتخفت بين الحين والاخر .

ورؤيتى ان السبب الرئيس فى تأجيج الفتنة تلك ودون قصد هو النظام الحاكم فى مصر وذلك انه بذهابه الى علمنة مصر ومحو هويتها الاسلامية فتح الباب امام الفرق العرقية والدينية المتباينة للمطالبة بموضع قدم فى حكم مصر وبالتالى فى اثارة مشاعر الغالبية المسلمة صاحبة الحق فى الحكم والكلمة الفصل بحسب قواعد المنطق والديمقراطية التى ينادى بها الكثير .

والحل فى رأيى هو ان تعلن الحكومة المصرية ان مصر دولة اسلامية يدين غالب سكانها بدين الاسلام وعليه فكل الطموحات العرقية والدينية الاخرى المخالفة للتوجه الاسلامى لا مكان لها للتطبيق على ارض الواقع والامر ليس متعلقا بالدين النصرانى فقط ولا نصارى مصر فقط وانما باية عرقية اخرى مثل العرقية النوبية ( وعلى سبيل المثال انا رجل نوبى صرف ) وعلى هذا تطوى الاقلام وتجف الصحف .

ان مشكلة الفتنة الطائفية هى فلسفة ملء الفراغ فالحالة الفيزيائية الطبيعية لا تسمح بوجود فراغ فى الوسط وطالما انسحب النظام الحاكم من الوسط العقيدى للامة المصرية فكان لزاما على النصارى ان يملئوا هذا الفراغ ويذهبون فى اتجاه تحقيق طموحاتهم وامانيهم وهذا حقهم وحق اى منتمى لفرقة او عصبية اذا وجد الباب مفتوحا ان يلجه .

ربما مقالتى السابقة بالمنتدى الموضوع عنوانها بالاسفل تشارك بشىء من التوضيح فى مشكلة تنامى الشعور بضرورة المشاركة فى حكم هذا البلد لدى النصارى بغض النظر عن تمثيلهم الديموغرافى فيها.

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread75408.html

----------


## سيد حسن

السادة الاعزاء

السلام عليكم

لى وجهة نظر محددة فى هذا الموضوع والتى اظن انها اذا تم تطبيقها بحسم وحزم قد تقتل فكرة الفتنة الطائفية التى تزداد وتخفت بين الحين والاخر .

ورؤيتى ان السبب الرئيس فى تأجيج الفتنة تلك ودون قصد هو النظام الحاكم فى مصر وذلك انه بذهابه الى علمنة مصر ومحو هويتها الاسلامية فتح الباب امام الفرق العرقية والدينية المتباينة للمطالبة بموضع قدم فى حكم مصر وبالتالى فى اثارة مشاعر الغالبية المسلمة صاحبة الحق فى الحكم والكلمة الفصل بحسب قواعد المنطق والديمقراطية التى ينادى بها الكثير .

والحل فى رأيى هو ان تعلن الحكومة المصرية ان مصر دولة اسلامية يدين غالب سكانها بدين الاسلام وعليه فكل الطموحات العرقية والدينية الاخرى المخالفة للتوجه الاسلامى لا مكان لها للتطبيق على ارض الواقع والامر ليس متعلقا بالدين النصرانى فقط ولا نصارى مصر فقط وانما باية عرقية اخرى مثل العرقية النوبية ( وعلى سبيل المثال انا رجل نوبى صرف ) وعلى هذا تطوى الاقلام وتجف الصحف .

ان مشكلة الفتنة الطائفية هى فلسفة ملء الفراغ فالحالة الفيزيائية الطبيعية لا تسمح بوجود فراغ فى الوسط وطالما انسحب النظام الحاكم من الوسط العقيدى للامة المصرية فكان لزاما على النصارى ان يملئوا هذا الفراغ ويذهبون فى اتجاه تحقيق طموحاتهم وامانيهم وهذا حقهم وحق اى منتمى لفرقة او عصبية اذا وجد الباب مفتوحا ان يلجه .

ربما مقالتى السابقة بالمنتدى الموضوع عنوانها بالاسفل تشارك بشىء من التوضيح فى مشكلة تنامى الشعور بضرورة المشاركة فى حكم هذا البلد لدى النصارى بغض النظر عن تمثيلهم الديموغرافى فيها.

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread75408.html

----------


## القواس

> السادة الاعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> لى وجهة نظر محددة فى هذا الموضوع والتى اظن انها اذا تم تطبيقها بحسم وحزم قد تقتل فكرة الفتنة الطائفية التى تزداد وتخفت بين الحين والاخر .
> 
> ورؤيتى ان السبب الرئيس فى تأجيج الفتنة تلك ودون قصد هو النظام الحاكم فى مصر وذلك انه بذهابه الى علمنة مصر ومحو هويتها الاسلامية فتح الباب امام الفرق العرقية والدينية المتباينة للمطالبة بموضع قدم فى حكم مصر وبالتالى فى اثارة مشاعر الغالبية المسلمة صاحبة الحق فى الحكم والكلمة الفصل بحسب قواعد المنطق والديمقراطية التى ينادى بها الكثير .
> 
> والحل فى رأيى هو ان تعلن الحكومة المصرية ان مصر دولة اسلامية يدين غالب سكانها بدين الاسلام وعليه فكل الطموحات العرقية والدينية الاخرى المخالفة للتوجه الاسلامى لا مكان لها للتطبيق على ارض الواقع والامر ليس متعلقا بالدين النصرانى فقط ولا نصارى مصر فقط وانما باية عرقية اخرى مثل العرقية النوبية ( وعلى سبيل المثال انا رجل نوبى صرف ) وعلى هذا تطوى الاقلام وتجف الصحف .
> ...


*السلام عليكم
أهلا بأهل النوبه
لقدت وضعت في موضوعك نقاط للوصول الى الحكم

1- يمكن لنصارى مصر السيطرة على حكم مصر إذا تحقق لهم شرط الغلبة العددية وذلك بإبادة المسلمين كلهم أو غالبهم أو تهجيرهم كلهم أو غالبهم فى إطار عملية تصفية عرقية . 

2- يمكن للنصارى ان يسيطروا على الحكم فى مصر إذا استطاعوا الفوز فى انتخابات ديمقراطية سليمة واستطاعوا القفز على حاجز الأغلبية بأن يختارهم المسلمين طوعا لحكمهم . 

3- يمكن لنصارى مصر الاستقلال بجزء من مصر عن طريق التقسيم الطائفي وذلك بأن يحددوا لهم أماكن نفوذ وأغلبية فى أية بقعة يريدون فى مصر ومن ثم يعلنوا دولتهم أو على الأقل الحكم الذاتي بها . 

النقطه الأولى و الثانيه تكاد تكون مستحيله
أما الثالثه فقد حدثت بالفعل أيام عبد الناصر
و كانت لا أجد كلمه محترمه للوصف
يروى لي أن الأقباط حاولوا الاستقلال بالصعيد بحكم أنهم اغلبيه هناك
 رغم ما كانت فيه البلاد من حروب لم يراعوا الا مصلحتهم الشخصيه
فكيف نستأمنهم على الوطن الذي حاولوا تقطيعه و البدأ بحرب أهليه
و لنا بقيه*

----------


## القواس

> القاعدة البشرية الطبيعية الحاكمة لعلاقة الناس بعضهم ببعض هى : *"إن مفيش حد بيسيب حد فى حاله من أجل مصلحة يرجوها على حساب مصلحة الآخر "* ... ومن أجل ذلك كانت رسالات السماء لإصلاح نفوس الناس .. ولكن الناس نسوا أو تناسوا عن عمد أهداف تلك الرسالات وحكمتها وتمسكوا فقط بطقوسها ومظاهرها الفرعية ... 
> وهنا يلزم نظاما منضبطا يعيش فيه الناس جميعا ويرعى مصالحهم دون تمييز إلا على أساس التميز فى الأداء والكفاءات ودرجة الإنتماء للوطن .. ويصاحب هذا النظام أو يسبقه تعليما صحيحا وتنويرا أخلاقيا لعقول الناس وضمائرهم مع تجنب تهميش الأغلبية لحساب بعض الناس ... وهذا مانفتقده للأسف فى مصر ، ولا أظن أننا سوف نحققه فى المستقبل القريب المرتقب .
> 
> ولو علم الناس فى مصر (نصارى ومسلمون) .. أن الدين النصرانى جاء إلى مصر من خارجها على يد القديس مرقص حين جاء إلى مدينة الإسكندرية قادما من روما فى خمسينيات القرن الأول الميلادى ، وكانت دعوته إلى الدين النصرانى قاصرة على يهود الإسكندرية الذين يتحدثون اللغة اليونانية ، وقد كانت الدعوة فى بدايتها محظورة على الأمميين gentile أى محظورة على أهل مصر من غير اليهود إلى أن قتله واحد من اليهود عام 68 ميلادية ... واستمرت لغة الكنيسة فى مصر هى اللغة اليونانية حتى عام 451 ميلادية .. وكانت اللغة اليونانية هى لغة البلاد الرسمية التى فرضها المستعمر اليونانى والرومانى على مصر ولأكثر من ألف عام متصلة ، ومع ذلك صمد الشعب المصرى الأصيل ولم يستخدم اللغة اليونانية أو أبجديتها واحتفظ بلغته وسجل بها أبجديته .. والدليل على ذلك هو حجر رشيد الذى تم اكتشافه بالصدفة البحتة عام 1799 بعد غزو نابليون بونابرت لمصر والذى كان له الفضل فى كشف تاريخ الشعب المصرى وفك رموز أبجديته ، وقد خلا هذا الحجر من اللغة المصطنعة التى تسمت باللغة القبطية والتى لم تحفظ لمصر تاريخها أو ثقافتها لأنها لم تكن امتدادا أو تطورا طبيعيا للغة شعب مصر القديمة ...
> 
> وقد أتى الإسلام أيضا لمصر من خارجها عام 641 ميلادية على يد عمرو بن العاص .. أى أن الإسلام كدين قد أتى مصر من خارجها كما أتى الدين النصرانى قبله بحوالى 500 عام تقريبا من خارجها ... وهذا لايعنى سوى إبطال دعاوى بعض القلة المتعصبة عن جهل بالتاريخ بأن النصارى هم الأصل وأن المسلمين هم الدخلاء والمحتلين ...
> 
> إقرأ بمنتدى أبناء مصر :
> *التاريخ السياسى والدينى للغة القبطية* 
> أو إقرأه هنا *" التاريخ السياسى والدينى للغة القبطية"*


*السلام عليكم
باشمهندس عاطف
مما يتكون المواطن ؟؟؟؟
يتكون المواطن من مجموعه من الحقوق و الواجبات
هل المواطن المصري قبطي الديانه أقل من المسلم
لنراجع ما جاع في وثيقة عمرو بن العاص*
*شهد الزبير وعبد الله ومحمد ابناه وكتب وردان وحضر"..

وتبرز من خلال هذه الوثيقة مجموعة من المعطيات المهمة:

1ـ ضمان الحرية الدينية، والتعهد بحماية ممتلكات الكنائس والأديرة. 

2ـ ربط قضية الجزية بالقدرة على دفعها، فإذا كانت السنة خيرة بعطائها الزراعي تم دفع الجزية بحسب ما هو مقرر "خمسين مليون" أما إذا كان الفيضان ضعيفًا وكان الإنتاج الزراعي قليلًا تم تخفيض الجزية بما يعادل "إجداب الأرض وضعف انتاجها".. 

3ـ تقسيم الجزية على ثلاثة أقساط بما يتوافق والتكوين الاقتصادي للإقليم.. 

4ـ إعطاء الأمان لمن يرفض دفع الجزية حتى يغادر أرض مصر..

5ـ شمول الجزية لمن يريد المصريون إدخاله في الجزية من أبناء الشعوب الأفريقية التي لم يفتح المسلمون بلادهم..

6ـ إسقاط واجب الحرب عن المواطنين ممن يدفعون الجزية..

7ـ إطلاق الحرية التجارية وحرية التنقل دون قيود.

8ـ إعطاء ذمة الله ورسوله.*
*أخبرني على حق واحد أضعناه عليهم و نستكمل المنافشه
دمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد حسن

الفاضل / القواس

السلام عليكم واهلا بك يا اخى 

ببساطة ان ما يحدث من لغط وصدام فكرى ودموى احيانا بين المسلمين والطائفة النصرانية فى مصر سببه الاصرار على القفز على المنطق ، والمنطق اذا سيطر على فكر وحواس الانسان ساد الهدوء ، واذا سيطر منطق ان مصر دولة اسلامية على نصارى مصر - رغم عدم اعلانها رسميا من قبل النظام الحاكم - ساد الهدوء وعاد كل الى مكانه الذى رسمه له قدره .

والعجيب فى الامر ان يصدق الانسان ان الدنيا دائما مظلمة لمجرد كسوف وقتى للشمس .

شكرا لك والسلام عليكم

----------


## علاء فرج

> 2ـ ربط قضية الجزية بالقدرة على دفعها، فإذا كانت السنة خيرة بعطائها الزراعي تم دفع الجزية بحسب ما هو مقرر "خمسين مليون" أما إذا كان الفيضان ضعيفًا وكان الإنتاج الزراعي قليلًا تم تخفيض الجزية بما يعادل "إجداب الأرض وضعف انتاجها".. 
> 
> 3ـ تقسيم الجزية على ثلاثة أقساط بما يتوافق والتكوين الاقتصادي للإقليم


..

الاستاذ القواس

هل توضح لى ماذا تعنى الجزية وهل صرفت الاموال المحصلة بأسم الجزية فى بناء المدارس و المستشفيات والصرف على  الفقراء ام حولت الى المدينة و فرقت على كبار القادة والصحابة بصراحة لم افهم مفهوم الجزية غير انها عقوبة توضع على غير المسلم ووسيلة لجلب الاموال من البلدان المفتوحة نحن لا نناقش قضية دينية استاذ قواس بل تاريخ وأنتظر ردك على اسئلتى

----------


## علاء فرج

> رات الأمن المركزى تحاصر قرية «ميت القرشى» بالدقهلية 
> أسفرت مصادمات بين مسلمين ومسيحيين فى عزبة جرجس، التابعة لمركز الفشن فى بنى سويف، أمس، عن إصابة ٦ أشخاص من الجانبين نقلوا إلى المستشفى العام، بسبب تخصيص كاهن القرية طابقاً فى منزله لإقامة القداس


به، 

المنازل تحرق بسبب صلاة بدون ترخيص اضحكى يا مصر ، لانريد سكب البنزين على النيران بل نتمنى كل الخير و الهدؤ وعلاقة الاخوة مع اخواتنا الاقباط و لاجل تحقيق ذلك سنتحدث بشجاعة و صراحة تامة وأقول لو كان الاخوة الاقباط لا يملكون مكانا لاقامة الصلاة فعلينا ان نخصص لهم مكان ولو منزل عمدة البلدة ليجتمعوا فيه بأوقات صلاتهم هذا ما يفرضه علينا واجب الوحدة الوطنية وشهامة و طيبة الشعب .

----------


## القواس

> ..
> 
> الاستاذ القواس
> 
> هل توضح لى ماذا تعنى الجزية وهل صرفت الاموال المحصلة بأسم الجزية فى بناء المدارس و المستشفيات والصرف على  الفقراء ام حولت الى المدينة و فرقت على كبار القادة والصحابة بصراحة لم افهم مفهوم الجزية غير انها عقوبة توضع على غير المسلم ووسيلة لجلب الاموال من البلدان المفتوحة نحن لا نناقش قضية دينية استاذ قواس بل تاريخ وأنتظر ردك على اسئلتى


*الأخ الفاضل
علاء فرج
السلام عليكم
الجزيه هي مال يدفعه غير المسلم  مقابل عدم الانخراط في الجيش و تأمين ممتلكاتهم و ارواحهم
فهي شيء خاص بالجيش فقط
لماذا يحارب قبطي بجانبي في حرب على الاسلام
و هي انتهت الأن و حل مكانها الضرائب
و تساوى المسلم و القبطي
و ليست عقوبه
و لم يبدعها المسلمين بل الأقباط
و مذكوره في انجيلهم

" ماذا تظن يا سمعان؟ ممن يأخذ ملوك الأرض الجباية أو الجزية، أمن بنيهم أم من الأجانب؟ قال له بطرس من الأجانب.قال له يسوع: فإذاً البنون أحرار " (متى 17/24-25).

"فلم يطردوا الكنعانيين الساكنين في جازر.فسكن الكنعانيون في وسط افرايم إلى هذا اليوم وكانوا عبيداً تحت الجزية" (يشوع 16/10)*

----------


## القواس

> به، 
> 
> المنازل تحرق بسبب صلاة بدون ترخيص اضحكى يا مصر ، لانريد سكب البنزين على النيران بل نتمنى كل الخير و الهدؤ وعلاقة الاخوة مع اخواتنا الاقباط و لاجل تحقيق ذلك سنتحدث بشجاعة و صراحة تامة وأقول لو كان الاخوة الاقباط لا يملكون مكانا لاقامة الصلاة فعلينا ان نخصص لهم مكان ولو منزل عمدة البلدة ليجتمعوا فيه بأوقات صلاتهم هذا ما يفرضه علينا واجب الوحدة الوطنية وشهامة و طيبة الشعب .


*أستاذ علاء
أولا
  ترخيص اقامة الكنائس كان كان قرار رئيس الجمهوريه فقط ثم انتقل الى المحافظين
ثانيا
أنا لا انكر تشددي و لكني لست أحمق لأقول أن ما حدث صحيح و لكن خطأ من هؤلاء المسلمين
لأن الاسلام و النبي محمد (ص) كفل لهم حريه العباده
ليس له علاقه بشعب مصر أو غيره
ثالثا
المطلوب التنظيم و التوعيه

الكره
هو قنبله كبيره و أصغر شيء فيها هو الفتيل المفجر*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السادة الكرام
لم يخطر ببالى وأنا افتح باب المناقشات فى هذا الموضوع الهام أن أجعله هجوم على أى ديانة وإنما كان هدفى توضيح التصرفات الغير مسئولة والسيئة التى تصدر من المتعصبين من الجانبين وهم ينساقون خلف إشاعات مختلفة وقد لا يعلم البسطاء من الجانبين أن هناك يد قوية خفية تبث سمومها من خارج مصر فتطلق شرارة صغيرة يغذيها بجهل المتطرفين من الجانبين والخاسر الوحيد هو مصر وإستقرارها.
لو حكمنا بحكم إنتماء كل منا لدينه فسأكون أول المنحازين للإٌسلام ولكن الموضوع ليس هكذا فإعتراف كل منا بالأخر قائم شئنا أم أبينا وتعايشنا مع بعضنا مطلوب مع توفير عوامل النجاح لهذا التعايش .
كل يوم إحتكاك جديد واليوم بصحيفة المصرى اليوم نشر الأتى :
حتواء أزمة بين مسلمين ومسيحيين فى «بنى مزار» بسبب كنيسة «غير مرخصة»

  كتب   عمرو بيومى والمنيا ـ سعيد نافع وتريزا كمال    ١٣/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩
[تصوير- سعيد نافع تواجد أمنى مكثف داخل عزبة «بسيليوس» ]
تصوير- سعيد نافع
تواجد أمنى مكثف داخل عزبة «بسيليوس»

فرضت قوات الأمن فى المنيا كردوناً أمنياً داخل عزبة «بسليوس» فى بنى مزار بالمنيا، لمنع مصادمات بين مسلمين ومسيحيين، بسبب قيام المسيحيين بمحاولة تخصيص قطعة أرض لبناء كنيسة، وقيام المسلمين بإحراق أحد منازل المسيحيين المجاورة لقطعة الأرض.

وبدأت الأحداث ببلاغ من فلة رمزى أسعد «٢٧ سنة» يفيد بقيام ربيع طه وأحمد عزت وعيد سيد أحمد بإشعال النار فى منزلها، وتبين عدم وجود حريق بالمنزل، واشتعال النيران فى نباتات بقطعة أرض مهجورة بجوار المنزل، وتم القبض على المتهمين، إلى جانب شاب مسيحى يدعى رضا زكى، كان بحوزته جركن سولار بموقع الحادث.

ومن جانبه قال القمص فيلبس إبراهيم إن الكنيسة مقامة على هذه الأرض منذ سبعينيات القرن الماضى ولم يتم افتتاحها ككنيسة، وفى ٧ مارس ٢٠٠٩ أقيمت مراسم الافتتاح لها ـ وتعرف بصلاة التدشين ـ من قبل الأنبا أثانسيوس، أسقف بنى مزار، بناءً على موافقة شفهية من الأمن، إلا أنه تقرر إغلاقها بعد انتهاء مراسم الافتتاح لحين وصول التصاريح الرسمية.

وأعتقد أننى قد أتيت ببعض الأسباب خاصة من وجهة النظر المسيحية وكنت أتمنى مناقشتها بموضوعية فهذا هو الهدف الأساسى
الأخ /القواس 
فكرتك وصلت فعلاً من أول مشاركة . 
يجب أن يعلم الجميع أنه لو تم بناء كنيسة فى كل حارة أو زقاق فلن يرتد مسلم عن دينه ولو زدنا عدد المساجد فى كل زقاق أو حارة فلن يدخل أحد من غير المسلمين فى الإسلام وإنما هناك وسائل أخرى ليغير الإنسان دينه مثل الإيمان أو عدمه والقدوة الحسنة وأوهنها أن يعير الإنسان دينه أو ملته من أجل الزواج .
فى صعيد مصر خاصة بالمناطق الفقيرة جداً والنائية نجد دير للمسيحيين حوله شبه منازل لفقراء المسلمين لا يرون مسلماً مقتدر يأتى أليهم بالزكاة أو يساعد أحد منهم  ولكنهم يجدون هذا من الدير حتى فى الأعياد  يوزعون عليهم الكحك واللحوم وهؤلاء الناس لا يعرفون من دينهم فى الغالب إلا أنهم مسلمين يحفظون الفاتحة وآية من القرآن الكريم يؤدون بها الصلاة وبهذا فأن هؤلاء الناس هم العجينة الجاهزة للتشكيل والأرتداد بسبب ما يروه من عطف الآخر عليهم . فهل العيب عيب الدير ورهبانه ؟ أم عيبنا نحن المسلمين ؟
بصفى عامة فلنناقش الأمور بموضوعية ونحاول أن نضع حلول لعلها تصل للمسئولين . 
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> هذا كلام لجاهل يجهل جهله وضلاله ، وهذه مصيبة المتعصبين المنغلقين على تعفنهم الذين لا يدمرون سوى أنفسهم قبل أن يتمكنوا من تدمير أى شيئ آخر .. وأسعد أسعد ماهو إلا لاعب غبى ومغرور على أوتار الفتنة الطائفية ...
> 
> فالمادة الثانية من الدستور: الإسلام دين الدولة ، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية *المصدر* الرئيسى للتشريع . 
> وتم تعديلها بالإستفتاء الذى أجرى يوم 22 مايو 1980 والمنشور بالجريدة الرسمية بالعدد 26 يونيو 1980 إلى مايلى : الإسلام دين الدولة . واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية *مصدر* رئيسى للتشريع .
> 
> وقد أعد *الدكتور نبيل لوقا بباوى* عضو مجلس الشورى بحثا عن المادة الثانية من الدستور بين البقاء والإلغاء ، وقام بتوزيعه على نواب المجلس ليكون تحت نظرهم عند مناقشة التعديلات الدستورية .
> وقد أوضح البحث أن النص على أن مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع فيه حماية للمسيحيين بأن مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية سوف تطبق عليهم وأولها حرية العقيدة لغير المسلمين من أهل الكتاب تطبيقا لمبدأ " لاإكراه فى الدين " طبقا لما ورد فى القرآن الكريم .. وعلى ذلك فإن قانون الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين يطبق شرائع ملتهم طبقا لعقيدتهم ولايخالف ذلك نص المادة الثانية من الدستور ..
> وأوضح البحث أيضا بأن النص فى المادة الثانية هو نص عادل بالنسبة لنصارى مصر لأنه قال أن الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى ، بما يعنى أنه يوجد مصادر أخرى بجوار الشريعة الإسلامية بعكس ماإذا كان النص أن الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الوحيد للتشريع ...
> ومع ذلك قد تم بالتعديل المذكوراستبدال عبارة "مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية  *المصدر* الرئيسى للتشريع "  بعبارة " مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية *مصدر* رئيسى للتشريع" ، وذلك لإرضاء القلة من بعض النصارى المتعصبين الساعين بجهل وخبث مذموم إلى تحقيق طموحات شخصية يحلمون بها إرضاء لأعداء مصر المتربصين سوءا بها . 
> ...


ألأستاذ الفاضل / المهندس عاطف هلال
أشكرك على هذه المشاركة التى أوضحت الكثير من الأمور وأوؤكد على فقرتك الأخيرة من المشاركة



> وأضيف هنا  أن الغرب العلمانى الليبرالى يحدد يوم "الأحد" وليس "الجمعة" على سبيل المثال أجازة أسبوعية رسمية رغم وجود أقليات مسلمة بالملايين وهذا شيئ طبيعى لأن الأغلبية مسيحية .. كما أن الأعياد الدينية المسيحية بالغرب العلمانى الليبرالى هى أجازات رسمية للمسيحيين ولغيرهم أيضا من أصحاب الديانات الأخرى ، ولم يفكر هذا الغرب ، ولن يفكر على سبيل المثال فى جعل الأعياد الدينية الإسلامية أجازات رسمية إرضاءا للأقليات المسلمة كما حدث بمصر المتسامحة حيث تقرر اعتبار أعياد النصارى المصريين أجازات رسمية إرضاءا لهم ومشاركة وجدانية معهم فى أعيادهم  .


وهنا واضح الكيل بأكثر من مكيال فى موضوع الحكم من الخارج على التعايش بين المسلمين وغيرهم فى البلاد الإسلامية فالمسلمين فى معظم الدول الغربية مضطهدين وتوجد تفرقة فى المعاملة بينهم وبين باقى الأديان وقد بات التطرف واضح نتيجة للدعايات المغرضة من وسائل افعلام الغربية . رحم الله شهيدة الحجاب مروة الشربينى .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> لا تحاول 
> الإنقلاب هو إنقلاب 
> 
> تجيبها يمين تجيبها شمال 
> إنقلاب يعني إنقلاب
> العبره بالنهايات وليس بالبدايات
> ويقولون الأمور بخواتيمها
> أليس كذلك؟! 
> تقول تريد مني
> ...


رغم أن  هذا الموضوع خاص بالفتنة الطائفية التى أمتدت جذورها فى أعماق الطين المصرى إلا أنك لك وجهة نظر فى السياسة وأنا أحترم وجهة نظرك .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

زقزوق: «حماقة» المسلمين جعلتهم شركاء فى عداء الغرب لنا

  كتب   أحمد البحيرى    ١٣/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩

أكد الدكتور محمود حمدى زقزوق، وزير الأوقاف، أن مصر حريصة على ألا يصدر بها تشريع أو قانون واحد يخالف مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية، تطبيقاً للمادة الثانية من الدستور المصرى، التى تنص صراحة على أن الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع، مشيرًا إلى أن اختزال الشريعة الإسلامية فى مجرد تطبيق الحدود التى لا تتجاوز فى مجملها ٣% من نصوصها، يعد «فهمًا قاصرًا» لجوهر الإسلام.

وقال زقزوق - خلال حوار مفتوح مع ٦٠ من القيادات الشبابية لطلاب الجامعات المصرية بالمدينة الشبابية ببورسعيد: الإسلام جاء بمقاصد سامية لشريعته هى حماية النفس والمال والعقل والدين والنسل، ولم يكن جزاراً يقطع الأيادى ويرهب الناس ويثير الفزع لأنه فى حقيقته دعوة للرحمة والتيسير عليهم.

وأضاف أن الجهاد فى الإسلام هو حرب دفاعية، شرع لرد العدوان ونصرة المظلوم، وليس الاعتداء على أحد أو إعلان الحرب على العالم كله، واستعداءه ضد الإسلام والمسلمين من أجل نشر الدين.

وأشار وزير الأوقاف إلى أن حادث مقتل الدكتورة مروة الشربينى، والمعروفة باسم «شهيدة الإرهاب فى ألمانيا» هو امتداد لحالة العداء المتنامى ضد الإسلام فى الغرب خاصة بعد أحداث ١١ سبتمبر، مشددًا على أن المسلمين شركاء فى مسؤولية هذا الموقف العدائى بتصرفاتهم الحمقاء - حسب وصفه - المحسوبة على الإسلام والتى تزيد من حدة العداء والتوتر والخوف من الإسلام فى الغرب.

وقال: «إن المتشددين خاصة دعاة الفضائيات أفسدوا على الناس حياتهم بالإفراط فى التحريم، فحولوا الإسلام إلى قائمة من المحظورات والمحرمات، فى حين لا يوجد فى الإسلام ما يمنع المسلم من التمتع بمباهج الحياة طالما التزم بآداب الإسلام وأخلاقياته، فلا تحريم فى ظل الإسلام بنص صريح قطعى».

وبرأ وزير الأوقاف دعاة الوزارة من سيل الفتاوى التى تنهمر على الناس وسببت فوضى وارتباكاً فكرياً يهدد استقرار المجتمع.

----------


## علاء فرج

> الجزيه هي مال يدفعه غير المسلم مقابل عدم الانخراط في الجيش و تأمين ممتلكاتهم و ارواحهم
> فهي شيء خاص بالجيش فقط


اخونا الاستاذ قواس
فى الحقيقة صعب على فهم مقصدك أتريد القول أن الجزية  تفرضها الجيوش الفاتحة لبلدا ما كحماية لاهل ذلك البلد من فتح او غزو اخر ! 




> فى صعيد مصر خاصة بالمناطق الفقيرة جداً والنائية نجد دير للمسيحيين حوله شبه منازل لفقراء المسلمين لا يرون مسلماً مقتدر يأتى أليهم بالزكاة أو يساعد أحد منهم ولكنهم يجدون هذا من الدير حتى فى الأعياد يوزعون عليهم الكحك واللحوم وهؤلاء الناس لا يعرفون من دينهم فى الغالب إلا أنهم مسلمين يحفظون الفاتحة وآية من القرآن الكريم يؤدون بها الصلاة وبهذا فأن هؤلاء الناس هم العجينة الجاهزة للتشكيل والأرتداد بسبب ما يروه من عطف الآخر عليهم . فهل العيب عيب الدير ورهبانه ؟ أم عيبنا نحن المسلمين ؟


الاستاذ  سيد لقد جعلتنا نعتقد ان اماكن بصعيد مصر هى بالفعل اكثر انعزالا و فقرا من ادغال افريقيا ولو كان ذلك حادث بالفعل فكل الشكر لرهبان ذلك الدير الذى يقدم الكحك و اللحوم لهؤلاء المساكين

----------


## القواس

> اخونا الاستاذ قواس
> فى الحقيقة صعب على فهم مقصدك أتريد القول أن الجزية  تفرضها الجيوش الفاتحة لبلدا ما كحماية لاهل ذلك البلد من فتح او غزو اخر !


*سؤال بسيط أستاذ علاء
كيف انتشر الاسلام
بقوة السيف أم بالدعوه اليه
و لماذا
تفرق معايا الاجابه خاصتك  و على اجابتي لك في سؤالك*

----------


## علاء فرج

> سؤال بسيط أستاذ علاء
> كيف انتشر الاسلام
> بقوة السيف أم بالدعوه اليه
> و لماذا
> تفرق معايا الاجابه خاصتك و على اجابتي لك في سؤالك


الاستاذ قواس
بخصوص سؤالك سنحصر الاجابة بمصر فقط  فهى ما تهمنا ، وردى لا أعرف ،  فتلك الفترة من تاريخ مصر  ضبابية بشكل مريب فنحن نعرف عن تاريخ مينا و قدماء الفراعنة اكثر من تلك الفترة وكل ما درسناه سطر او سطرين عن ترحيب المصريين بالجيوش العربية نكاية فى حكم الرومان الظالم ونعرف كذلك حكاية ( أضرب ابن الاكرمين ) والتى فيها سافر المصرى المضروب ابنه وعبر الصحارى و الاهوال ليشتكى الى سيدنا عمر من ان ابنه قد انضرب ، هذا ما وصل لنا و علمناه فقط استاذ قواس فهل قام المصريون بمقاومة و تنظيم احتجاجات لمقاومة نشر الدين الجديد الله اعلم، و الى متى ظلت الاغلبية محتفظة بدينها القديم لا ندرى ، فتلك فترة تم الطرمخة عليها وردمت من تاريخنا اين تاريخ مصر القبطى ان كنت حضرتك تعلم كيفية انتشار الاسلام بمصر فدلنا يا سيدى الفاضل ولك الاجر و الثواب .

----------


## طائر الشرق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم أجد كثيرا فى ذلك الموضوع لاتحدث عنه 
فكلى ايمان باهمية حقوق المواطنة
كما انى أومن اكثر بانتمائى الامثر لدينى العظيم
وكنت آثرت الا اتحدث حتى لا يبدأ اللغط من بعض الجوانب سواء منى او من غيرى  الذى يرى فى نفسه (مكســـور الجناح) :Ouch: 
لكنـــى رأيت هنا من اللغط فى التاريخ الاسلامى المصرى ما يتوجب علي الرد عليه 



> هل توضح لى ماذا تعنى الجزية وهل صرفت الاموال المحصلة بأسم الجزية فى بناء المدارس و المستشفيات والصرف على الفقراء ام حولت الى المدينة و فرقت على كبار القادة والصحابة بصراحة لم افهم مفهوم الجزية غير انها عقوبة توضع على غير المسلم ووسيلة لجلب الاموال من البلدان المفتوحة نحن لا نناقش قضية دينية استاذ قواس بل تاريخ وأنتظر ردك على اسئلتى



هذا الى جانب هذا التناقض الغريب هنا



> الاستاذ قواس
> بخصوص سؤالك سنحصر الاجابة بمصر فقط فهى ما تهمنا ، وردى لا أعرف ، فتلك الفترة من تاريخ مصر ضبابية بشكل مريب فنحن نعرف عن تاريخ مينا و قدماء الفراعنة اكثر من تلك الفترة وكل ما درسناه سطر او سطرين عن ترحيب المصريين بالجيوش العربية نكاية فى حكم الرومان الظالم ونعرف كذلك حكاية ( أضرب ابن الاكرمين ) والتى فيها سافر المصرى المضروب ابنه وعبر الصحارى و الاهوال ليشتكى الى سيدنا عمر من ان ابنه قد انضرب ، هذا ما وصل لنا و علمناه فقط استاذ قواس فهل قام المصريون بمقاومة و تنظيم احتجاجات لمقاومة نشر الدين الجديد الله اعلم، و الى متى ظلت الاغلبية محتفظة بدينها القديم لا ندرى ، فتلك فترة تم الطرمخة عليها وردمت من تاريخنا اين تاريخ مصر القبطى ان كنت حضرتك تعلم كيفية انتشار الاسلام بمصر فدلنا يا سيدى الفاضل ولك الاجر و الثواب .


ان كنت لا تعرف فلما الافتراضات
فيما يتعلق بالتعامل الاسلامى فى بداية الفتح لمصر 
فلم يأتى بالسيف قط بل كان تعاملا رحيما كُفلت فيه حقوق الغير وربُيت فيه أمة كانت خط الدفاع الاول عن الامة الاسلامية من حروب التتار والصليبين والاسرائيلين.
وكُفلت فيه مبادئ حرية العبادة والتعايش
اما ما نعايشه اليوم فهو  مهزلة بكل المقاييس  فرغم الاغلبية بأكثرمن 80% للمسلمين تجدهم اصحاب وهن 
اما الاقلية المستضعفة على حسب زعمهم فتراهم اصحاب السلطة والنفوذ  والقابضين على اكثر من ستون بالمائة من قوة الاقتصاد المصرى
نحن نتحدث عن منظومة للديموقراطية لا يجب ان تحيد بالتمييز الايجابى الذى يطغى على حريات المسلم صاحب الاغلبية
والسبب كما يقولون 
مبدأ المواطنة
فى امان الله

----------


## علاء فرج

> اما ما نعايشه اليوم فهو مهزلة بكل المقاييس فرغم الاغلبية بأكثرمن 80% للمسلمين تجدهم اصحاب وهن 
> اما الاقلية المستضعفة على حسب زعمهم فتراهم اصحاب السلطة والنفوذ والقابضين على اكثر من ستون بالمائة من قوة الاقتصاد المصرى
> نحن نتحدث عن منظومة للديموقراطية لا يجب ان تحيد بالتمييز الايجابى الذى يطغى على حريات المسلم صاحب الاغلبية
> والسبب كما يقولون 
> مبدأ المواطنة


اذا كانت الاقلية كما تقول تملك اكثر من 60% من اقتصاد مصر فذلك راجع الى دأبهم و نشاطهم وليس منة من احد  ، ولعلمك تلك النسبة من الاقتصاد المصرى مركزة بأيدى بعض العائلات القبطية الغنية جدا و الباقية مثلنا. أما حريات المسلم صاحب الاغلبية حسب قولك والتى ينبغى الا نحيد عنها فهل تقصد حريته فى احراق منازل تقام بها الصلوات المسيحية ام فى قذفها بالحجارة كما فعل من قبل بأصحاب الديانة البهائية !هل توضح لنا ما هى حريات المسلم والتى ينتقص منها اعطاء نفس المساحة من حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية لاخوة لنا بالوطن . ان تقسيمك لنا كمصريون اصحاب اغلبة دينية اسلامية و اقلية قبطية غير مقبول وياريت تتراجع عنه .
مع التحية

----------


## القواس

> الاستاذ قواس
> بخصوص سؤالك سنحصر الاجابة بمصر فقط  فهى ما تهمنا ، وردى لا أعرف ،  فتلك الفترة من تاريخ مصر  ضبابية بشكل مريب فنحن نعرف عن تاريخ مينا و قدماء الفراعنة اكثر من تلك الفترة وكل ما درسناه سطر او سطرين عن ترحيب المصريين بالجيوش العربية نكاية فى حكم الرومان الظالم ونعرف كذلك حكاية ( أضرب ابن الاكرمين ) والتى فيها سافر المصرى المضروب ابنه وعبر الصحارى و الاهوال ليشتكى الى سيدنا عمر من ان ابنه قد انضرب ، هذا ما وصل لنا و علمناه فقط استاذ قواس فهل قام المصريون بمقاومة و تنظيم احتجاجات لمقاومة نشر الدين الجديد الله اعلم، و الى متى ظلت الاغلبية محتفظة بدينها القديم لا ندرى ، فتلك فترة تم الطرمخة عليها وردمت من تاريخنا اين تاريخ مصر القبطى ان كنت حضرتك تعلم كيفية انتشار الاسلام بمصر فدلنا يا سيدى الفاضل ولك الاجر و الثواب .





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لم أجد كثيرا فى ذلك الموضوع لاتحدث عنه 
> فكلى ايمان باهمية حقوق المواطنة
> كما انى أومن اكثر بانتمائى الامثر لدينى العظيم
> وكنت آثرت الا اتحدث حتى لا يبدأ اللغط من بعض الجوانب سواء منى او من غيرى  الذى يرى فى نفسه (مكســـور الجناح)
> لكنـــى رأيت هنا من اللغط فى التاريخ الاسلامى المصرى ما يتوجب علي الرد عليه 
> 
> هذا الى جانب هذا التناقض الغريب هنا
> 
> ...


*أهلا بالاخوه كرامازوف
أولا الأخ الأكبر 
أحد المؤرخين أجاب نيابه عني
 المؤرخ "ساويرس بن المقفع"
و أقتبس منه

مايعنينا هنا بغض النظر عن الجهد العظيم الذى قام به المحقق هو التاريخ المصرى بعين 
ووجهة نظر مؤرخ مصرى قبطى هو "ساويرس بن المقفع" عن كل شىء فى مصر وقتها
كيف كان المصريون لحظة دخول العرب والإسلام؟ تفاصيل الحياة والأوضاع الإجتماعية – 
كيف تلقى المصريون هذا الدخول وكيف تعاملوا معه؟ مامدىالحرية التى تمتع بها الأقباط 
تحت حكم السلطة الإسلامية؟ كيف بعد دخول شق من المصريين فى الإسلام تعامل المسلمون 
والأقباط؟ بل وكيف انتشر الإسلام فى مصر؟
تميز المؤرخ "ساويرس بن المقفع" فى إيراد التفاصيل الحية عن غيره من المؤرخين 
المسيحيين من مصر وغيرها وانفرد تاريخه بالكتابة عن ثورات المصريين وتوسع فى رصدها 
تماما مثلما توسع فى الكتابة عن الاسكندرية "مقر البطريركية" أو الإسكندرية العظمى 
كما يسميها لكن كل تلك الخيوط فى إطار تسيج أوسع وأغنى هو نسيج الحياة فى مصر كلها
وتأتى الأهمية الخاصة لذلك العمل كما يشير محققنا الى ان المؤرخ قد أرخ لتاريخ مصر 
كلها من خلال الكنيسة وآبائها فى ظل الحكم الإسلامى وتعامل المحقق هنا مع طبيعتين 
غير مكتملتين فى النص وصبر حتى وصل إلى المخطوطة الكاملة فى "المتحف القبطى" 
ونسختها المصورة فى "المكتبة الوطنية بباريس" ليضع بين أيدينا هذا العمل الضخم (ستة 
آلاف صفحة فى ستة أجزاء) لأول مرة محققا ومطبوعا باللغة العربية متفوقا بذلك حتى 
على الأوربيون الذين عرفوا المخطوط وقدموه منقوصا من خلال المستشرق الفرنسى "يوساب" 
الذى نشره فى باريس 1713م تحت عنوان "بطاركة الإسكندرية" لكنه لم يتمكن من ترجمة كل 
مافي المخطوط لكثافة ماحواه من معلومات عن الكنيسة المصرية ومايتعلق بالعلاقة بين 
الحكام المسلمين والأقباط
وقد استمرت محاولات النشر المنقوصة تلك سواء فى باريس او غيرها كما حدث مع المستشرق 
"افنس" بنشره المجلد الاول تحت عنوان "سير الآباء البطاركة" فى باريس 1907م وكما 
فعلت "جمعية الآثار القبطية" او غيرها
ومن هنا تأتى القيمة والمكانة التى يجب ان يحظى بها الكتاب عملا وجهدا وهى مكانة 
تؤهله لان يكون احد حلقات تاريخ مصر القومى فساويرس الذى عاش فترة مايسمى "عصر 
الولاة" الذى يبدأ بدخول العرب الى مصر وينتهى بقدوم "أحمد بن طولون" يرصد لحظة 
تاريخية فى عمق التاريخ المصرى مبينا كيف انتقلت مصر من التبعية للخلافة إلى 
الإستقلال الذاتىملقيا مساحة من الضوء الساطع على الكيفية التى جرت بها الأمور فيما 
بين البطاركة المصريين والولاة المصريين وكذلك علاقة البطاركة بالنوبة والحبشة 
وشمال افريقيا والشام
وكيف كانت مصر تعيش الرخاء والقحط والوباء والمجاعات وكيف سلك الناس تشبثا بالحياة 
أو تحايلا على ظلم الحكام وجورهم
لقد شارك مؤرخون اخرون فى رصد وتسجيل تلك الحقبة لكم "ساويرس" تميز عنهم فيما يتعلق 
اولا بموقع المصريين فى ظل الحكم الإسلامى ومدى وحدود الحرية الدينية وحرية الشعائر 
والاحتفال بالأعياد وبناء وتجديد الكنائس والأهم كيف انتشر الإسلام فى مصر بدقة تصل 
إلى حد تقديم ارقام عن عدد الذين تحولوا إلى الدين الإسلامى
وكما تعرض "ساويرس" إلى سياسة السلطة الإسلامية بشأن الأديرة والكنائس يبين كذلك أن 
الأقباط شغلوا مناصب هامة فى ظل الحكم الإسلامى خاصة فيما يتعلق بالوظائف المالية 
والإدارية ومستثنيا عهد "الحاكم بأمر الله" مشيدا بعهد الفاطميين الذى صار فيه جميع 
مقدمى المملكة والناظرين فى دواوينها وتدبير أمورها من النصارى
كذلك ينفرد "ساويرس" فى رصد تفاصيل مبدأ "الجزية" وتطبيقاته عبر فترات الحكم 
المختلفة والدور الذى لعبته الضغوط الإقتصادية وموقف العرب منذ البداية في تأييد 
الكنيسة اليعقوبية مقابل "الملكانيين" اتباع الملك البيزنطى كذلك كان موقف 
"الأرثوذكس المصريين" أصحاب البلاد مابين الجزية والخراج المفروض من قبل العرب 
الداخلين إلى مصر وايضا موقف الشعور الوطنى المصرى انذاك الى الحروب الصليبية ونظرة 
"ساويرس" الى فكرة الحروب الصليبية.
أما الأخ الأصغر
هيثم
ما ذكرته عن النسب و الأعداد صحيح طبعا
و المشكله في هذا العداء فعلها الغرب و يعاني منها العرب جميعا
فعندما تحول مال الى جمعيه اسلاميه من الخارج يقولون لدعم الارهاب
و توضع عليك مراقبه و تجميد ارصده
أما أقباط المهجر و دعمهم لأقباط مصر حلال بحكم أنهم أقليه
اختلاف الكيل يفسد الموازين*

----------


## علاء فرج

> ومن هنا تأتى القيمة والمكانة التى يجب ان يحظى بها الكتاب عملا وجهدا وهى مكانة 
> تؤهله لان يكون احد حلقات تاريخ مصر القومى فساويرس الذى عاش فترة مايسمى "عصر 
> الولاة" الذى يبدأ بدخول العرب الى مصر وينتهى بقدوم "أحمد بن طولون" يرصد لحظة 
> تاريخية فى عمق التاريخ المصرى مبينا كيف انتقلت مصر من التبعية للخلافة إلى 
> الإستقلال الذاتىملقيا مساحة من الضوء الساطع على الكيفية التى جرت بها الأمور فيما


اخونا القواس
بالطبع توجد كتابات قبطية تتناول تلك المرحلة لكنها موجودة داخل جدارن الكنائس ونربط تلك النقطة بالموضوع الاصلى ونسأل اليس من الاضطهاد ان تظل تلك الكتابات كرواية ساويرس للأحداث مخفية لم ينشر منها سطر واحد . سأشخص لك سبب المشكلة و البلاء هو التعصب و الغلو الدينى المنتشر الان بمصر ومن افكار اى متعصب دينى كراهية و أحتقار اى دين مغاير ،  ومع الكراهية يأتى الانفلات و العنف تجد ذلك فى حوادث الاعتداء على الاقباط و البهائية و قتل والتهديد بقتل اصحاب الفكر الليبرالى و الاعتداء على السياح و التمثيل بهم ، ويحق لنا القول بكل صراحة ان العنف الدينى قد أنتهى من ثقافة كافة شعوب الارض و تبقى فقط معنا نحن الشعوب المسلمة .



> أما أقباط المهجر و دعمهم لأقباط مصر حلال بحكم أنهم أقليه
> اختلاف الكيل يفسد الموازين


أتفق معك فى تلك النقطة فكما يتواجد تعصب اسلامى يوجد ايضا اصحاب تعصب قبطى بل انهم بدأوا يتطاولون و يشتمون البابا شنودة نفسه بحجة تساهله و تسامحه .
مع التحية

----------


## القواس

*براثن المسلمين

"أقباط أوروبا" يطالبون مبارك بإنقاذ الأقباط

ينفرد اليوم السابع بنشر توصيات المؤتمر الختامى لاتحاد المنظمات القبطية بأوروبا وأمريكا، الذى عقد فى فيينا عاصمة النمسا، بعد عدة جلسات ناقش خلالها المؤتمر مشاكل الأقباط. وانتهى المؤتمر بمطالبة الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك بالتدخل الفورى لـ"إنقاذ أقباط مصر وحل مشاكلهم خوفاً على سمعة مصر". 

وأوصى المؤتمر فى ختامه بالآتى:
1- تقديم شكوى قانونية موثقة إلى المنظمات الحقوقية الدولية ضد الانتهاكات المستمرة التى تقع على الأقباط مثل دير أبو فانا، عزبة فرج، عزبة بشرى، كنيسة أبسخيرون القلينى ببنى مزار.
2- مطالبة الحكومة المصرية بالتوقيع على البروتوكول الاختيارى للعهد الدولى للحقوق المدنية والسياسية، حتى يتمكن الأفراد المصريين من تقديم شكاواهم.
3- مطالبة الحكومة بتقديم مشروعات قوانين لتنظيم حرية العقيدة وفقاً لمواد الدستور (1، 40، 46).
4- مطالبة البرلمان المصرى بسرعة إصدار قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد (لغير المسلمين). 
5- المطالبة بسرعة إصدار قانون دور العبادة الموحد. 
6- قبول منظمة كيمى عضو فى الاتحاد الأوروبى للمنظمات القبطية.
7- قبول التجمع القبطى الأمريكى كعضو متعاون مع الاتحاد الأوروبى للمنظمات القبطية.
8- قبول منظمة "بلدنا" للدعم الديمقراطى وحقوق الإنسان بالقاهرة كعضو متعاون مع الاتحاد الأوروبى للمنظمات القبطية. 
9- المطالبة بالإفراج الفورى عن القس متأوس عباس وهبة لحين الفصل فى الطعن بالنقض.

الدكتور عوض شفيق رئيس اتحاد المنظمات الأوروبية قال، إنه لأول مرة فى تاريخ المنظمات القبطية تتم مطالبة الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك بشكل مباشر بالتدخل الفورى، لأنه يعلم تماماً بما يحدث من مشاكل للأقباط فى مصر.

وأضاف، "نطالب باسم اتحاد المنظمات القبطية الأوروبية والأمريكية والمنظمات الأعضاء المتعاونين من مصر بأن تراعى السلطات المصرية سمعتها الدولية وتنصت إلى صوت العقل والضمير حتى لا نتخذ خطوات أبعد مدى وأقوى تأثيراً".

وقال شفيق، إن النظام يمارس وسائل الإرهاب الفكرى بترديده بأن ما نتخذه من فعاليات يسىء إلى سمعة مصر، مع العلم بأن ما يسىء إلى سمعة مصر التجاوزات الخطيرة التى ترتكب كل بضعة أيام ضد أقباط مصر.*

*رحم الله مسلمي جوانتامو و أبو غريب
و أرجو أن يعرفني أحد على ضوء الوقائع
معنى كلمة التجاوزات الخطيره مقارنه بأفعال أمريكا و بريطانيا و باقي دول أوربا*

----------


## علاء فرج

> رحم الله مسلمي جوانتامو و أبو غريب
> و أرجو أن يعرفني أحد على ضوء الوقائع
> معنى كلمة التجاوزات الخطيره مقارنه بأفعال أمريكا و بريطانيا و باقي دول أوربا


يا استاذ قواس وما دخل الاقباط بما تفعله امريكا بالعراق فلا محل للمقارنة بين دولة تحتل بلدا غريبا عنها و اجرامها بحق شعب ذلك البلد المحتل و ما يحدث بيننا تلك مقارنة قد جانبك الصواب بها .
ونحن لا نتفق مع اقباط المهجر و استعدائهم امريكا علينا ،  ولكن نتصارح هناك تجاوزات تحدث ولابد من بحث الاسباب و ايجاد حلول ليس خوفا من اقباط المهجر و لسانهم الطويل و اكاذيب مايكل منير و شلته ولكن لان الاقباط هم اهالينا و اخوة لنا ودعنا نبحث فى  التوصيات التسع ونناقشها و نطبق ما هو مقبول منها  بدون ضغوط او خوف منهم .

----------


## القواس

> يا استاذ قواس وما دخل الاقباط بما تفعله امريكا بالعراق فلا محل للمقارنة بين دولة تحتل بلدا غريبا عنها و اجرامها بحق شعب ذلك البلد المحتل و ما يحدث بيننا تلك مقارنة قد جانبك الصواب بها .
> ونحن لا نتفق مع اقباط المهجر و استعدائهم امريكا علينا ،  ولكن نتصارح هناك تجاوزات تحدث ولابد من بحث الاسباب و ايجاد حلول ليس خوفا من اقباط المهجر و لسانهم الطويل و اكاذيب مايكل منير و شلته ولكن لان الاقباط هم اهالينا و اخوة لنا ودعنا نبحث فى  التوصيات التسع ونناقشها و نطبق ما هو مقبول منها  بدون ضغوط او خوف منهم .


*أستاذ علاء
في احدى مشاركاتك السابقه قولت أنه غير المعقول أن أهجم على أشخاص يؤدون الصلاه في بيت
هذا كلام أتفق معك فيه 

و الأن نتصارح
التجاوز أولا حصل من الأقباط و قساوستهم بالسخريه من الاسلام و الاستهزاء به في كنائسهم
كالمسرحيه المهينه و ما شابه و كلنا رأيناها

اذا تم تحويل هذا المنزل لكنيسه ( التطور الطبيعي ) أكون اقيم مكان للاسهزاء بالاسلام لا للعباده المسيحيه

أما ما فعله الاشخاص من تجمهر و معارضه حقهم الطبيعي أما المصادمات تمت بعد ماذا
معارضة المسيحيين لتدخل المسلمين الذي هو خوف طبيعي على احترام دينهم بعد ما عاشوه مع الأقباط

لما يتم تطبيق لكم دينكم و لي ديني يتم النقاش

أما بالنسبه لأقباط المهجر ولا المهجر نفسه يغير لي رأيي
و التوصيات اذا أردت مناقشتها
أول بندين
1- الرسوم المسيئه
2- السخريه من الاسلام في الكنائس
لك و عليك*

----------


## علاء فرج

> 3- مطالبة الحكومة بتقديم مشروعات قوانين لتنظيم حرية العقيدة وفقاً لمواد الدستور (1، 40، 46).
> 4- مطالبة البرلمان المصرى بسرعة إصدار قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد (لغير المسلمين). 
> 5- المطالبة بسرعة إصدار قانون دور العبادة الموحد


.
سنبدا ببحث بعض التوصيات الواردة ونناقش ما يمكن تفعيله منها
مواد الدستور الثلاث المنظمة لحرية العقيدة .
مادة(1):   جمهورية مصر العربية دولة نظامها ديمقراطي يقوم علي أساس المواطنة والشعب المصري جزء من الأمة العربية يعمل علي تحقيق وحدتها الشاملة
مادة(40):   المواطنون لدى القانون سواء، وهم متساون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة، لا تمييز بينهم فى ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة 
مادة(46):   تكفل الدولة حرية العقيدة وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية. 
-بخصوص التوصية رقم 3 والمتعلقة بتنظيم حرية العقيدة بقانون فأنا اتفق تماما مع ذلك المطلب المتفق مع دستور الدولة و ومواد الدستور الثلاث ولابد ان يشمل القانون عقوبات مغلظة لمن يتعرض لمواطن مصرى بأى اساءة لسبب دينى وسيغطى ذلك القانون الجميع من مسلم الى قبلطى او حتى بهائى .
والمطلب المتعلق بقانون الاحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين رقم 4 فهو بالفعل مطبق و احكام الطلاق و الزواج المسيحية مطبقة فى حالة اتحاد المذهب و الطائفة اما فى حالة الاختلاف فى المذاهب فالمعمول به الان تطبيق احكام الشريعة الاسلامية وقد استغل بعض الاقباط ذلك سواء من الرجال او النساء للهروب من شروط الطلاق الصعبة وفق الديانة المسيحية فيبدلون من مذاهبهم لتطبيق احكام الشريعة الاسلامية المتساهلة جدا بشان حق الزوج فى تطليق زوجته  ، و رأيى ان ذلك شأن دينى مسيحى يمكنهم ايقاف عملية التبديل مثلا او اى اجراء اخر دينى لتفادى التحايل .
ولنا عودة فى مناقشة باقى التوصيات

----------


## علاء فرج

> التجاوز أولا حصل من الأقباط و قساوستهم بالسخريه من الاسلام و الاستهزاء به في كنائسهم
> كالمسرحيه المهينه و ما شابه و كلنا رأيناها
> 
> اذا تم تحويل هذا المنزل لكنيسه ( التطور الطبيعي ) أكون اقيم مكان للاسهزاء بالاسلام لا للعباده المسيحيه


الاستاذ قواس
فى الحقيقة و لا اريدك ان تزعل منى فمنطقك غريب و غير مفهوم كما ان كلامك به مغالطات اخى قواس ، ولسنا فى وضع لتحديد من الذى قدم اساءة اولا وما يحدث من اخطاء و مغالطات داخل الكنائس و المساجد كلنا نعلم بها ، والاستهزاء المتبادل الصبيانى ينبغى ان يتوقف فورا من جانب رجال الدين فى كلا الجانبين 
اما القول ان فيلم سخيف يستهزئ بالاسلام قد عرض بكنيسة وعلية نعمل على منع بناء كنائس حتى لا يتكرر بها ذلك فمنطق غريب ويرد عليه بأكثر من نقطة ، فمن يريد ان يستهزئ و يسخر لن ينتظر كنيسة ليفعل بها ذلك و المنازل و النوادى منتشرة بل و النت، كذلك ولنتصارح كما تطالب فكم من مسجد القيت به خطب و محاضرات ساخرة ايضا فهل نسمع من الاقباط مطالب بعدم تشييدها .
التجاوز أولا حصل من الأقباط و قساوستهم بالسخريه من الاسلام و الاستهزاء به في كنائسهم
كالمسرحيه المهينه و ما شابه و كلنا رأيناها
اما مطلبك ببحث موضوع الرسوم المسيئة فلا محل له هنا اساتذ قواس فالاقباط ليس لهم ذنب بذلك ولتبحثها ان اردت مع سفير الدنمارك

----------


## طائر الشرق

وكأن المشكلة تقع من الجانب المسلم فقط
وكأننا نجبرهم على الدخول فى الاسلام
وكأننا اصحاب النفوذ المالى




> اذا كانت الاقلية كما تقول تملك اكثر من 60% من اقتصاد مصر فذلك راجع الى دأبهم و نشاطهم وليس منة من احد ، ولعلمك تلك النسبة من الاقتصاد المصرى مركزة بأيدى بعض العائلات القبطية الغنية جدا و الباقية مثلنا. أما حريات المسلم صاحب الاغلبية حسب قولك والتى ينبغى الا نحيد عنها فهل تقصد حريته فى احراق منازل تقام بها الصلوات المسيحية ام فى قذفها بالحجارة كما فعل من قبل بأصحاب الديانة البهائية !هل توضح لنا ما هى حريات المسلم والتى ينتقص منها اعطاء نفس المساحة من حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية لاخوة لنا بالوطن . ان تقسيمك لنا كمصريون اصحاب اغلبة دينية اسلامية و اقلية قبطية غير مقبول وياريت تتراجع عنه .
> مع التحية



نشاط مين يا  ابو نشاط
هو احنا مش عارفينن ولا حاجة
 دا انا معاصر نص مسيحين المحلة اللى كلهم بلا استثناء الكنيسة مقوماهم وبتمدهم بمال ونفوذ اللى طبعا جاى من بره
اما بقى عن التقسيمة فلو سمحت 
shut your buge
 :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2: 
لانى لا اعتبرك منتمى لطرف تستطيع منه الحديث عن التقسيمات الحقيقية
فى امان الله لاخوانى فقط
 :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## القواس

أسف للتكرار

----------


## القواس

> الاستاذ قواس
> فى الحقيقة و لا اريدك ان تزعل منى فمنطقك غريب و غير مفهوم كما ان كلامك به مغالطات اخى قواس ، ولسنا فى وضع لتحديد من الذى قدم اساءة اولا وما يحدث من اخطاء و مغالطات داخل الكنائس و المساجد كلنا نعلم بها ، والاستهزاء المتبادل الصبيانى ينبغى ان يتوقف فورا من جانب رجال الدين فى كلا الجانبين 
> اما القول ان فيلم سخيف يستهزئ بالاسلام قد عرض بكنيسة وعلية نعمل على منع بناء كنائس حتى لا يتكرر بها ذلك فمنطق غريب ويرد عليه بأكثر من نقطة ، فمن يريد ان يستهزئ و يسخر لن ينتظر كنيسة ليفعل بها ذلك و المنازل و النوادى منتشرة بل و النت، كذلك ولنتصارح كما تطالب فكم من مسجد القيت به خطب و محاضرات ساخرة ايضا فهل نسمع من الاقباط مطالب بعدم تشييدها .
> التجاوز أولا حصل من الأقباط و قساوستهم بالسخريه من الاسلام و الاستهزاء به في كنائسهم
> كالمسرحيه المهينه و ما شابه و كلنا رأيناها
> اما مطلبك ببحث موضوع الرسوم المسيئة فلا محل له هنا اساتذ قواس فالاقباط ليس لهم ذنب بذلك ولتبحثها ان اردت مع سفير الدنمارك


*
أخطاء دمويه
أولا
 المساجد
ساويت بين بين الله و أدابه التي نعرفها و حرمته
و بين كنائسهم المملوئه بالقبلات و الخمور
ثانيا
والاستهزاء المتبادل الصبيانى 
اخبرني كم مره سمعت فيها مسلم يذكر النبي عيسى بدون عليه السلام و يسبقه بكلمة نبي
و كم مره سمعت أسم النبي مجرد أو مقترن بالمدعي منهم
ثالثا
اخبرني ماذا فعل رجال الدين الاسلامي للالاستهزاء بالأقباط
و الا يكون كلام بدون دليل = افتراء
رابعا
فيلم سخيف يستهزئ بالاسلام 
اختلاف الفيلم عن المسرحيه أن الفيلم يعرض و لم يفعل بأيديهم
أما المسرحيه فعملت بأيديهم فيكونوا مسئولين عنها و عن تبعتها
خامسا
مسجد القيت به خطب و محاضرات ساخرة ايضا 
أنا من حاضري المساجد و لم أرى بعد ما تقول
أخبرني أين يستهزىء الشيخ في الخطبه بالمسيحين فأضربه بنعلي أما المصلين*

*خليك دوغري أستاذ علاء بدون ملاوعه و صريح
أنا صريح
و لست مع الوحده معهم
و لن أحبهم و لكن أعاملهم بالحسنى فقط*

----------


## علاء فرج

> مسجد القيت به خطب و محاضرات ساخرة ايضا 
> أنا من حاضري المساجد و لم أرى بعد ما تقول
> أخبرني أين يستهزىء الشيخ في الخطبه بالمسيحين فأضربه بنعلي أما المصلين


اخونا قواس لا نريد قلب الموضوع لمقارنة اديان وحجم المسجد و الكنيسة وكذلك لا اود نشر غسيلنا. وقد اضطررت لذكر أن اساءاءت متبادلة تحدث للرد عليك بما قلته عن الاساءة للأسلام بالكنائس، فلا تجرجرنى الى تسليط الضؤ على ما يوسع الخلاف و يخرجنا عن الموضوع الاصلى فلتبحث معى فى توصيات الاقباط و نرد عليها . لقد عفبت على مطلبان و سأعقب على الثالث وأرجو ان تتناولها معى بعقلك لا قلبك الذى يحب و يكره
مع التحية

----------


## طائر الشرق

حتى نطبق مبدأ المواطنة المطلوب

دعونا نلقى نظرة
مصر دولة اسلامية ام لا؟
 :y: 
يبقى مين يلتزم بقوانين مين؟
 :Wacko: 

واللى يخترقها ويستهزئ برموز الاغلبية يبقى ايه؟
 :n: 
واللى يقول غير كدا
 ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::

----------


## علاء فرج

> حتى نطبق مبدأ المواطنة المطلوب
> 
> دعونا نلقى نظرة
> مصر دولة اسلامية ام لا؟
> 
> يبقى مين يلتزم بقوانين مين؟
> 
> 
> واللى يخترقها ويستهزئ برموز الاغلبية يبقى ايه؟
> ...


غير مقبول تقسيمنا الى اغلبية و اقلية و الاقباط ليسوا اقلية ولو تفضل كبير البصاصين و اوضح لنا القوانين المراد تطبيقها حتى نناقشها

----------


## طائر الشرق

> كبير البصاصين


 ::sh::  ::sh::  ::sh:: 
خلينى ساكت احسن واستنى  رد الادارة
لانك  كالعادة اقل من الرد عليك
 :hey: 
منتظر رد فعل الادارة
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## علاء فرج

> اما بقى عن التقسيمة فلو سمحت 
> shut your buge
> 
> لانى لا اعتبرك منتمى لطرف تستطيع منه الحديث عن التقسيمات الحقيقية



وأنتظر ردهم فى  كلامه ايضا

----------


## KANE2008

خلصنا من ضلالات الشيعه ودخلنا فى قذارات الليبراليه والعلمانيه
ويظهر ان كل التيارات دى بتصب فى خانه العداوه لمصر
فعلا الكفر مله واحده 
امتى الناس دى هاتفهم ان مصر بلد اسلامى
والاقباط ليهم حقوق المواطنه والكتاب والسنه كافيين زى ما وضح لينا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كيفيه التعامل معهم بما يحفظ لهم حقوقهم وادميتهم
لكى الله يا مصر
متابع ولى عوده باذن الله

----------


## atefhelal

> *..........*
> *و بين كنائسهم المملوئه بالقبلات و الخمور*
> *............*


 
*هناك تنبيه بتجنب الجدل والنقد والتجريح لعقيدة الآخر أو مذهبه الدينى ، وأماكن العبادة هى جزء من عقيدة الآخر* 




> غير مقبول تقسيمنا الى اغلبية و اقلية و الاقباط ليسوا اقلية ولو تفضل كبير البصاصين و اوضح لنا القوانين المراد تطبيقها حتى نناقشها


 
ياسيد علاء ليس هذا تقسيما أو شطرا للشعب المصرى إلى طوائف فالكل ينتمى إلى وطن واحد ويجمعه نسيجا إجتماعيا واحدا .. ولكن الواقع يقول أن نصارى مصر أرثوذكس وكاثوليك والإنجيليين هم أقلية فى العدد بالنسبة للمسلمين ولايعنى ذلك أنهم أقل فى حقوق المواطنة وواجباتها بالنسبة للأغلبية المسلمة ، وإن كنت تؤمن حقا بالديموقراطية دون تزييف لإرادة الناخبين ودون عمل كوتات هشة بمجلس الشعب أو بمجلس الوزراء من النساء بحجة تمكين المرأة ، ودون عمل كوتات هشة ومصطنعة من النصارى تمكينا لهم أيضا تلبية لمطالبات بعض التجمعات المهووسة من نصارى المهجر ، فلابد وأن توافق على أن تتشكل أغلبية مجلس الشعب وأغلبية مجلس الوزراء وكذلك معظم النخبة الحاكمة من المسلمين فقط أو من النصارى والمسلمين طبقا لإرادة الأغلبية الحرة وحدها وليس طبقا لإرادة أقلية من الناخبين دون النظر إلى عقيدة هذا أو ذاك .. فالديموقراطية لاتعنى فى مفهومها البسيط سوى أن الشعب لابد وأن يكون هو السيد الوحيد لمصلحته ... 
ولا أعرف ماذا تقصد بعبارة .. " كبير البصاصين " .. وكل ما أرجو أن تعلمه هو أن أعضاء المنتدى هم المالكين الحقيقيين لصفحاته بوعيهم ونضجهم وسعيهم الخالص فى حب مصر وأبناء مصر ، وعلى هذا الأساس فهم الرقباء على أنفسهم ولا رقيب عليهم من خارجهم ...




> خلينى ساكت احسن واستنى رد الادارة 
> 
> منتظر رد فعل الادارة


رد فعل الإدارة لايزيد فى الوقت الحالى عن مناشدة الإخوة الزملاء المشاركين بالموضوع المطروح أن لايخرجوا عن مساره الذى قصده صاحبه وأن يلتزموا بالتنبيه المذكور على رأس القاعة وعلى رأس كل موضوعاتها ، وأن يتجنبوا اصطياد بعض الأحداث لكى يصطنعوا عليها مشروعا فاسدا لإشعال الفتنة والفرقة ، *كما يجب على الجميع أن يعلم بأن مصر دولة إسلامية بحكم دستور مصر* .. فحين تنص المادة الثانية من الدستور المصرى بأن الإسلام هو دين الدولة فلا يعنى ذلك سوى أن مصر دولة إسلامية .. كما لايجب أن يكون تاريخ مصر لعبة فى يد البعض ، أو أن يكون اصطناع التاريخ وتزييفه جزءا رئيسيا من قواعد لعبة الهيمنة على أقدار المسلمين فى ضعفهم وتفرقهم الحالى ، فيضعون بحقد وبغباء فى النفس والعقل – كما يفعل بعض نصارى المهجر المجانين - شعب مصر الأصيل بأغلبيته المسلمة فى حزمة واحدة مع القوى الأجنبية التى احتلت مصر ، وأن على مسلمى مصر أن يحملوا ثقافتهم وكل مايؤمنون به (حتى الإسلام) ويرحلوا عن مصر ، وهم لايعلمون أن مايقولون به ليس أكثر من نكتة جمقاء .. *وعليه فيجب أن يجتمع المخلصون من نصارى مصر ومسلميها لإسكات تلك الأفواه المجنونة ...* وأن يقفوا معا صفا واحدا فى مواجهة بعض الدعاوى الخبيثة التى تتردد أحيانا على ألسنة بعض المعتوهين بإحياء اللغة الهيروغليفية واللغة القبطية ، فإن أنسب مكان لأصحاب تلك الدعوات هو أى مستشفى للمجانين فى أى ركن بعيد من العالم .. فهم أغبى بكثير من ذلك المواطن الأوروبى الذى قد يُجَن فى أية خمّارة أوروبية فينادى بالعودة إلى اللغة اللاتينية .. على الرغم أننا قد نعذر هذا المخمور فى جنونه لكون اللغة اللاتينية التى ينادى بها هى أصل اللغات الإيطالية والفرنسية والأسبانية والبرتغالية .. أما هذا المجنون – من مصر- الذى يدعو للعودة إلى اللغة الهيروغليفية فلا عذر لجنونه سوى خبثه .. لأن هذه اللغة التى ينادى بها كانت تُرسم أشكالا وصورا على ورق البردى وعلى الأعمدة وجدران المعابد .. ومازالت محل شك فى مدلولاتها رغم ماوصل إليه العالم الفرنسى شامبليون من فك رموز حجر رشيد .. كما أن هذه اللغة ليست أصلا لأى لغة ينطقها أو يكتبها أى شعب فى الوقت الحاضر .. ولاعلاقة لتلك اللغة باللغة العربية الجميلة التى ينطق بها شعبنا الصابر على رذالات الخبثاء والمنافقين .

.. أما عن الزعم بأن اللغة القبطية هى اللغة التى كان يتحدث بها المصريون عبر كل الأزمان قبل الفتح العربى الإسلامى ، فهو زعم باطل نتج عن الخلط بين لفظ "قبط" الذى انتشر استخدامه فى فترة الإحتلال الرومانى بما يعنى شعب مصر بمختلف طوائفه ، وبما يعنى عند البعض الآخر وصفا قاصرا فى الوقت الحالى على أتباع الكنيسة المصرية .. وهو فى الحقيقة لفظ دخيل على لغة أهل مصر القديمة جاء من خارجها فى أسوأ فترات تاريخها .. وقد تحدثنا عن ذلك من قبل فى رابط ذكرناه بمشاركة سابقة فى الموضوع الحالى .

*ومن ينادى اليوم بالعودة إلى اللغة القبطية* فكأنه ينادى بأن يحكمنا البطالمة والرومان من جديد ، وينادى بأن نرجع إلى الوراء كثيرا وكثيرا جدا إلى فترة أكثر اضطرابا وضياعا وتوهانا من تاريخنا .. وإن كان بعض إخواننا النصارى يتمسكون باللفظ "قبط" ويقفون ضد تعريب الألحان القبطية فلهم حجتهم ونحن نحترمها .. وحجتهم فى هذا الشأن أن التعريب يشوه المعالم الموسيقية لألحان الطقوس الكنسية ، وقد يتغير إسم اللحن لإسم آخر هو "اللحن العربى" وتنتفى عنه صفة "القبط" التى يتمسكون بها ، كما أن حجتهم أيضا أن اللغة القبطية أصبحت عندهم لغة دين وتدين ، فهى لغة الألحان التى تعتبر الدعامة الأساسية فى نظرهم فى الطقس الكنسى .. ولكنهم أيضا يتفقون مع قول بلوتارك بالنسبة للغة أى لغة على المستوى الدنيوى فقط حيث قال بلوتارك : يبدو أن استعمال اللغة يتعرض للتغير على النحو الذى يتغير عليه استخدام النقود ، فلكل من هذه وتلك قيم مختلفة فى الأزمنة المختلفة ، عندئذ لايتقبل الإنسان إلا ماهو معروف ومتداول .

----------


## علاء فرج

> ولا أعرف ماذا تقصد بعبارة .. " كبير البصاصين "


استاذنا الفاضل عاطف هلال
بكل المواضيع التى اشارك فيها يأتى من وصفته بكبير البصاصين ليقيم لى محاكمة تفتيش يكون فيها المدعى و القاضى فى ان واحد ،  معتبرا نفسه المدافع عن الفضيلة و الدين  و  ان ما يقوله هو الحقيقة المطلقة ،  ومعطيا لنفسه الحق فى الدخول الى عقلى و ضميرى من خلال التفتيش فيما وراء الكلمات ثم يصدر احكامه بتوجيه الاهانات لشخصى و اخراجى من النقاش وكما لاحظت حضرتك كنت اشارك بكل هدؤ و دون مشاكل الى ان جاء .
كنت اود استكمال  الحديث فى نقاط عدة تتعلق بذلك الموضوع الهام ولكننى سأخرج منه الان كما حدث فى مواضيع سابقة تاركا له النقاش
مع التحية

----------


## atefhelal

> كنت اود استكمال الحديث فى نقاط عدة تتعلق بذلك الموضوع الهام ولكننى سأخرج منه الان كما حدث فى مواضيع سابقة تاركا له النقاش
> مع التحية


وأقول لك ياأخى استكمل حديثك حتى وإن كان مختلفا عن حديث الآخرين ، طالما أن حديثك لايخرج بالموضوع المطروح عن سياقه ، وطالما أنت متمسك بأسلوبك الخاص لاتجارى فيه أسلوبا لآخر كرد فعل على أسلوبه معك فتقع فى الخطأ والمخالفة أو فى عرض رأى باهت وضعيف فى الحجة ... وهذه نصيحة لاتعنى إطلاقا حجرا على حريتك فى اختيار الخروج من الموضوع .

----------


## طائر الشرق

بما انك ضعيف فى اللغة الانجليزية
 ::-s: 
فكلمة
shut your buge 
تعنى
اغلق توافهك
يعنى بالبلدى كدا 
قول كلامك نعقله ونفهمه
 :CHYTRY: 
فهمت يا سيدى
وعن افتراءك كل مرة بانى انا اللى باشدك لحوار مش لطيف وانك انت الحمل الوديع  فالادارة هنا ليها القدرة الكاملة على متابعة سيل المحادثة بينى وبينك
انا ما شتمتش انت اللى للاسف مش فاهم مصطلح انجليزى ليس بالجديد



> رد فعل الإدارة لايزيد فى الوقت الحالى عن مناشدة الإخوة الزملاء المشاركين بالموضوع المطروح أن لايخرجوا عن مساره الذى قصده صاحبه وأن يلتزموا بالتنبيه المذكور على رأس القاعة وعلى رأس كل موضوعاتها



وهو ما يصح حاليا 
 :y: 
اما عن الاعتقاد بانى اتصيد له 
فدعنى اقول له يا سيد عاطف هلال 
أن من ينشر فكرا ساقطا ونهجا عن الحق قاسطاً فى كل معاملة وكل لسان يجب على ان اراقبه 
حتى وان لم يكن  لى فرض عليه  إلا انى على فرض من الله للرد على مزاعم اهل الخلاف والباطل حتى وان اعتبرها البعض فكر ومنهجا يستحق الحرية
لكم مطلق الحرية يا سيدى الكريم فى التعامل مع تلك الاطروحات 
(الكاذبة- السخيفة-الضالة)
ولكن انا لى مطلق واعظم الحريات فى ايقاف من شئت بكتابتى وبعقلى
ولو كانت لى اليد لكنت منعته من الحديث
فأن ذلك من اضعف الايمان
فمن راى منكم منكراً فليغيره 

نهاية حديثى انى لا اريد الا الحق ولن احيد او اتوه عنه 
وسأتابع كالعادة الموضوع دون الالتفات اليه الا لو قال رأيا اعتبره
 عادة ولاهايشتريها 
فى امان الله لاخوانى فقط
 :y:  :y:  :y:

----------


## القواس

> اخونا قواس لا نريد قلب الموضوع لمقارنة اديان وحجم المسجد و الكنيسة وكذلك لا اود نشر غسيلنا. وقد اضطررت لذكر أن اساءاءت متبادلة تحدث للرد عليك بما قلته عن الاساءة للأسلام بالكنائس، فلا تجرجرنى الى تسليط الضؤ على ما يوسع الخلاف و يخرجنا عن الموضوع الاصلى فلتبحث معى فى توصيات الاقباط و نرد عليها . لقد عفبت على مطلبان و سأعقب على الثالث وأرجو ان تتناولها معى بعقلك لا قلبك الذى يحب و يكره
> مع التحية


*أستاذ علاء
للوحده يجب على كل طرف معرفة ما له و ما عليه
و أنا ذكرت بعض النقاط و لا مانع عندي من معرفه ما فعلناه بهم
يعني انشر الغسيل
لأنه لا فائده من مناقشة التوصيات بدون معرفة المخطيء
أنا لا أتعامل بالقلب المتقلب
بل عقلي فقط
ما لي و ما علي
اذا زاد ما لي أصبحت التوصيات كلام فارغ
أما اذا زاد ما على فأراجع نفسي*

----------


## القواس

> خلصنا من ضلالات الشيعه ودخلنا فى قذارات الليبراليه والعلمانيه
> ويظهر ان كل التيارات دى بتصب فى خانه العداوه لمصر
> فعلا الكفر مله واحده 
> امتى الناس دى هاتفهم ان مصر بلد اسلامى
> والاقباط ليهم حقوق المواطنه والكتاب والسنه كافيين زى ما وضح لينا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كيفيه التعامل معهم بما يحفظ لهم حقوقهم وادميتهم
> لكى الله يا مصر
> متابع ولى عوده باذن الله


يا حبيبي
مش عشان ربنا فارد طولك و عرضك شويه
حتفتري على المنتدى
نحن لا ننكر الحقوق و لكن نتكلم عن الواجبات ::-s:

----------


## KANE2008

> يا حبيبي
> مش عشان ربنا فارد طولك و عرضك شويه
> حتفتري على المنتدى
> نحن لا ننكر الحقوق و لكن نتكلم عن الواجبات 
> __________________


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى  ::

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بداية تعبير البصاصين وكبير البصاصين مرفوض فوضعه فى مشاركة يجبر الآخرين على الخروج عن النص لذا أرجو أن ننتبه لما نقوله حتى لا يحدث بيننا ما لا نريده .
والأستاذ علاء فرج وضع يده على  ما جاء بمشاركتى 


> (فى صعيد مصر خاصة بالمناطق الفقيرة جداً والنائية نجد دير للمسيحيين حوله شبه منازل لفقراء المسلمين لا يرون مسلماً مقتدر يأتى أليهم بالزكاة أو يساعد أحد منهم ولكنهم يجدون هذا من الدير حتى فى الأعياد يوزعون عليهم الكحك واللحوم وهؤلاء الناس لا يعرفون من دينهم فى الغالب إلا أنهم مسلمين يحفظون الفاتحة وآية من القرآن الكريم يؤدون بها الصلاة وبهذا فأن هؤلاء الناس هم العجينة الجاهزة للتشكيل والأرتداد بسبب ما يروه من عطف الآخر عليهم . فهل العيب عيب الدير ورهبانه ؟ أم عيبنا نحن المسلمين ؟)


	 وكأنه يقول وشهد شاهداً من أهلها . وأقول له لقد ذكرت أنا المساعدة التى يقدمها الدير للفقراء وكنت أستطيع أن أقول أنهم يساعدوهم لغرض ما وهو غير خافى على أحد  .
أرحب بتواجد أى أخوة على غير دين الإسلام فى الموضوع لأن الموضوع خاص بوحدتنا الوطنية التى أصبحت هشه أو وحدة بالكلمات فقط بينما كل منا يضع خنجر فى ظهر أخيه .لذا أتمنى أن تكون المناقشات بهدوء وموضوعية وبدون خروج وتبادل للكراهية .
الدستور ينص على أن مصر دولة إسلامية وينص أيضاً على حرية باقى الأديان ولم يخطر ببالنا التقسيم بين الأغلبية والأقلية فالحقوق مكفولة للجميع بالدستور أما المقصود بأستخدامها هنا فهو التعداد فقط وفى كل مكان فأنه يوجد تعبير الأغلبية والأقلية حتى فى مجلس الشعب وأتمنى عندما ننتقى مواد من الدستور أن لا نبحث فقط فيها عن حقوقنا ولكن نبحث أيضاً عن واجبتنا.
والمسيحيين فى مصر مصريين ولهم نفس الحقوق وعليهم نفس الواجبات أما ما يحدث الأن من تدخل  عناصر خارجية تفترى على مصر وأهلها فهو مرفوض والتفرقة لا تحدث فى مصر بل تحدث فى بلاد ترفع شعار زائف عن الحرية والديموقراطية  . 
أما مقولة إن الإسلام أنتشر بحد السيف فهى مقولة كاذبة وأسأل هل جيوش المسلمين وصلت جنوب شرق أسيا ووصلت سائر أفريقيا ومناطق شائعة من أوربا أنتشر بها الإسلام؟ طبعاً لم يحدث إذاً فمن يقول أن الإسلام أنتشر بحد السيف فعليه أن يدلنا على كيفية إنتشار الإسلام بهذه المناطق .
(الإسلام بــــــــــــــاق ٍ ما دام الله باقيا)
قد كان لى موضوع عن فرية البابا بندكت حبر الكاثوليك الأعظم عن أنتشار الإسلام بحد السيف اقتبس منه الأتى:



> الطريق الطبيعي لقبول أي دين هو الاقتناع ثم الثبات على الدين فلو أكره إنسان على اعتناق أى دين فحتماً سيرتد عنه فى أول فرصة سانحة فمن يفرض دينه على الناس بالقوة والقهر إنما يعترف بفشل عقيدته وعجزها .
> وقد اعتمد الإسلام فى انتشاره على الحجة والإقناع فأمن به الناس فى شتى أنحاء الأرض (ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين)..
> وإذا كان من الطبيعي أن يسعى أصحاب كل دين أو دينهم فلماذا ينكرون هذا الحق علينا نحن المسلمين ؟
> الحروب قامت بين غير المسلمين وبعضهم من إتباع الديانة الواحدة فى كل وقت ففي عصرنا هذا رأينا الحرب فى أيرلندا بين الكاثوليك والبروتستنت ولم نقل أن هذا عيب فى المسيحية وإنما قلنا إن هذا عيب فى هؤلاء الرجال . وعندما شن الصرب حرب إبادة جماعية ضد المسلمين فى البوسنة والهرسك وكوسوفا لم نقل إن هذا نشر للمسيحية بالسيف وإنما قلنا إن هذا عيب فى الرجال الذين نفذوا هذه المذابح العنصرية . وعندما أتت أمريكا إلينا محتله لأفغانستان وللعراق لم نقل إن هذا نشر للمسيحية بحد السيف ولو أن بوش قد قالها صراحةً أنه يعلن الحروب الصليبية مرة أخرى . والآن السودان والصومال وغداً باقى الدول الإسلامية ورغم ذلك لا نقول عن هذا إنه نشر للمسيحية بحد السيف فما ينطبق على الإ سلام ينطبق على المسيحية أى أنه لا يمكن نشر أى دين بحد السيف .
> ولم نتهم شارلمان ملك فرنسا بالأرهاب فقد سن في العصور قانونا يقضي بإعدام كل من يرفض أن يتنصر. ولما قاد حملته القاسية على السكسونيين والجرمان أعلن إن غايته إنما هي تنصيرهم ونحن المسلمين نبرىء المسيحية من أنتشارها بوسائل شارلمان ولم ننسى
> محاكم التفتيش التي أنشأتها الكنيسة في تلك العصور المظلمة وفرضها آرائها على الناس باسم الدين وتعذيب وقتل كل من يرفض أو يعارض تلك الآراء .
> الدولة الرومانية نكلت بالناس وبصفة خاصة المصريين لتجبرهم على الدخول فى عقيدتهم ولم ولن نتهم نحن المسيحية بما يتهمنا به البابا بندكت ويقول ضمن ما قال إن الإسلام أنتشر بحد السيف .
> فلما جاء الإسلام عقب ذلك جاء يعلن ـ من أول ما يعلن ـ هذا المبدأ العظيم الكبير:
> (ألا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي) حرية الاعتقاد فى الإسلام هي أول حقوق الإنسان
> ...


كما أننى أسأل : الأن يدخل الكثير من الأمريكان والأوربين فى الإسلام على الرغم من تشويه صورة الإسلام بواسطة وسائل الإعلام الغربية الموجهة زفهل أنتشر الإسلام بينهم بحد السيف
أتذكر مقولة للإمام الشيخ / محمد متولى الشعراوى ( أتهمونا بنشر الإسلام بحد السيف فوضعنا السيف ورفعوه هم )
أما إثارة موضوع الجزية الغير موجود حالياً فهو مرفوض لعدم وجوده ولن نتناقش فى هذا الأمر المنتهى .
أعود فأقول أن المناقشة بالأسلوب الحالى كنت لا أتمناها ,انما أتمنى أن نعرض المشاكل ثم حلولها من وجهات النظر المختلفة
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## القواس

> أعود فأقول أن المناقشة بالأسلوب الحالى كنت لا أتمناها ,انما أتمنى أن نعرض المشاكل ثم حلولها من وجهات النظر المختلفة
> أشكركم ودمتم بخير


*أستاذنا الفاضل
الحاج سيد
طلبت الوحده
 لكي تكون قويه
أعرف ما لك و ما عليك
أو 
ما عليك و ما لك 
زي المجالس العرفيه و أنا عاشرتها من قبل في الصلح
أما الحديث عن التحاب و المعايشه السلميه بدون ذلك
يكون مع الاعتذار
لا يشفي و لا يغني من جوع
سلام هش
و سياق الموضوع من رأيي مثالي لأنه يأخد الأبعاد كلها منذ عمرو بن العاص حتى حسني مبارك
دمتم بخير*

----------


## علاء فرج

> أعود فأقول أن المناقشة بالأسلوب الحالى كنت لا أتمناها ,انما أتمنى أن نعرض المشاكل ثم حلولها من وجهات النظر المختلفة
> أشكركم ودمتم بخير





> و سياق الموضوع من رأيي مثالي لأنه يأخد الأبعاد كلها منذ عمرو بن العاص حتى حسني مبارك


استاذنا الفاضل سيد جعيتم
بداية اتفق مع رأى الاستاذ قواس ان الموضوع له ابعاد عديدة و صعب بحث الاسباب و الحلول دون التطرق اليها . وقد طلبت التعرض للمشاكل وحلولها فأسمح لى بعرض رأيى
أن موجة العنف و التعرض للأقباط  صاحبت جنوح مصر نحو التشدد و الغلو الدينى ،  ولا بد من الربط بين الاثنين لأن من شأن التعصب الدينى كراهية الغير واعتبار ايقاع الايذاء به تقربا الى الله وفى افضل الاحوال التجاهل التام له ،  فلا نبدأهم بالسلام و لا تهنئة بأعيادهم و الزامهم من الطريق اضيقه ان استطعنا ، ولم يسلم من ذلك الفكر لا اقباط ولا بهائيين وقد احرقت منازلهم و طردوا من بلدتهم وكان الاولى بنا بحث مشكلتهم ايضا ، ولكن ليس لهم لا بابا يعتصم تضامنا معهم و لااقباط مهجر يدافعون عنهم فضاع حقهم وتم الردم على الاجرام الواقع عليهم . ولو تحدثنا عن الطرف الثانى للمشكلة الاقباط  سنلاحظ انهم يتحملون جزءا كبيرا من المسؤولية فقد تقوقعوا داخل كنائسهم و حول زعماتهم الدينية وقسموا ادوارهم ببراعة بين زعماء الداخل حيث التحالف مع النظام القائم والاعلان بكل صراحة انهم مع التوريث دافعهم بذلك ان الموجود افضل بكثير من الاخر الاسلامى صاحب الشعبية و المتربص انتظارا لفرصة تأتى به للحكم ، و زعماء المهجر ومعاداتهم للنظام الحاكم و الضغط علية فى محاولة للحصول على اى قضمة سواء فى توزيع المناصب السياسية و الادارية الكبرى او اخذ قدر اكبر من الحريات الدينية ، ولذلك وجدنا مطالب الاقباط دائما لاتصب فى صالح الشعب المصرى اجمع بل هى مفعمة فى الانانية و الفردية الخاصة بهم مما عمق اكثر انفصامهم عن بقية الشعب .
ولنا عودة بمشيئة الله

----------


## KANE2008

> ولم يسلم من ذلك الفكر لا اقباط ولا بهائيين وقد احرقت منازلهم و طردوا من بلدتهم وكان الاولى بنا بحث مشكلتهم ايضا ،


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{وَإِن نَّكَثُواْ أَيْمَانَهُم مِّن بَعْدِ عَهْدِهِمْ وَطَعَنُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ فَقَاتِلُواْ أَئِمَّةَ الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لاَ أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَنتَهُونَ } (12) سورة التوبة

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ قَاتِلُواْ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُم مِّنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلِيَجِدُواْ فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ} (123) سورة التوبة

{قَاتِلُواْ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُواْ الْجِزْيَةَ عَن يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ } (29) سورة التوبة

صدق الله العظيم

دا بالنسبه للانجاس المدعوين بالبهائيين دول مش يتحرق بيوتهم دول يتحرقوا شخصيا وقتالهم واجب وفريضه على كل مسلم لانهم مفسدين وناس ارتدت عن الدين يعنى مش مولود كافر واتعرض عليه الاسلام فرفض ودا ليه حق الاختيار علشان نقول من شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر زى ما كان بيقولها واحد تافه فى مدونته لا دا مولود مسلم وكفر فيطبق عليه حد الرده دا لو كانت بلادنا تطبيق الحدود بقوانين الشريعه الاسلاميه

اما بالنسبه للاقباط واهل الكتاب فلهم شان اخر وقضيتهم ايضا لم يتركها القرءان الكريم معلقه
وللنا فى رسول الله اسوه حسنه بكيفيه معامله جاره اليهودى بالحسنى حتى هداه الله الى الحق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{وَقَاتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْتَدُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُحِبِّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ} (190) سورة البقرة

{إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ يَصِلُونَ إِلَىَ قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُم مِّيثَاقٌ أَوْ جَآؤُوكُمْ حَصِرَتْ صُدُورُهُمْ أَن يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ أَوْ يُقَاتِلُواْ قَوْمَهُمْ وَلَوْ شَاء اللّهُ لَسَلَّطَهُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ فَلَقَاتَلُوكُمْ فَإِنِ اعْتَزَلُوكُمْ فَلَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ وَأَلْقَوْاْ إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَمَ فَمَا جَعَلَ اللّهُ لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ سَبِيلاً} (90) سورة النساء

{لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ أَن تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ } (8) سورة الممتحنة

{لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَّوَدَّةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الَّذِينَ قَالُوَاْ إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ} (82) سورة المائدة

صدق الله العظيم

اظن النص القرءانى واضح جدا وحاسم
وانا عن نفسى ويمكن حكيتها هنا فى المنتدى اكتر من مره
ان من افضل اصدقائى الى الان وزى ما بنقول بالبلدى اتربينا مع بعض مسيحى
واذكر والدته بكل خير ان لما كان بيحين مواعيد الصلاه وانا باذاكر معاه كانت بتفرشلى قماشه زى المصليه واصلى عليها لان المسجد كان بعيد جدا عن البيت والادهى انها كانت عارفه القبله ايضا باتجاها الصحيح هههههه لدرجه انى لما كبرت شويه وابتديت افكر قولت يمكن هى مسلمه باطنيا لكن كانت فعلا مسيحيه قلبا وقالبا
واذكر موقف مضحك جدا بين جدتى رحمها الله وجاره مسيحيه لنا كبيره فى السن فجدتى بتقولها مش هاتسلمى بقى يا مريم  ؟ فالست ردت على جدتى قالت لها يووه انتى عايزانى اكفر يا حجه ههههههههه
فالعلاقه بين الاقباط والمسلمين فى مصر يسودها المحبه والبساطه والسبب فى التوترات الحاليه هم اقباط المهجر ونفخهم للنيران تحت الرماد ومحاوله تصوير مسيحي مصر بمظهر المضطهدين او القله المستضعفه ودا بيلاقى هوى عند ناس منهم للاسف فبالتالى بتظهر الفتن والقلاقل
دا رايى فى هذا الموضوع وشكرا

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السادة الأفاضل
سلام الله عليكم جميعاً . أرى أننا قد بدأنا وضع أطراف أقدامنا على الطريق الصحيح في المناقشات التى أرجو أن تستمر وتكون أفضل في المشاركات القادمة.
تعصب كل من لدينه وهو تعصب محمود وكان تعصبنا نتيجة لمناقشات أدت لهذا التعصب. وأقول أن المتعصبين من الطرفين الإسلامى والمسيحى هم من يصرون على إشتعال نيران الفتنة الطائفية نتيجة لإصرارهم على وصم الأخر بالتعصب دون النظر لتعصبهم مما يعد مغالطة واضحة وأخطر ما في الموضوع هو الإصرار على التعصب وإتهام الأخر.
قال لى أستاذى المهندس/ عاطف هلال كان الله في عونك فقد فتحت ملف شائك وأنا أعلم أن ما قاله صحيح تماماً نظراً لوجود الكثير من الرؤى المختلفة المليئة بالمغالطات والغير كاملة لدى الطرفين خاصة في غياب التوجيه الصحيح لنا من قبل المؤسسات الدينية الإسلامية والمسيحية.
الإسلام يعتبر المسيحيين ولا أقول الأقباط فالأقباط هم كل المصريين من مسلمين وأقباط والأسم ناتج من التسمية القديمة لمصر بقبط الإسلام يعتبر المسيحيين أهل كتاب وكذا اليهود وهذا لا غبار عليه ويؤلمنا كمسلمين عدم الإعتراف الرسمى من الكنيسة بنا كديانة سماوية وأتذكر عندما وجه لسؤال للشيخ الإمام عبد الحليم محمود في أمريكا :
السؤال : لماذا تتزوجون من المسيحيات وترفضون أن يتزوج المسيحيون من المسلمات ؟
الإجابة : لأنكم لا تعترفون بنا !
أعلم أن هذه الإجابة لا ترضى الكثيريين من المسلمين وسيأتون بالنصوص التى تمنع هذا والتى لا يعلمها الأمريكيين أصحاب السؤال ولكن الإجابة دلت كياسة وفتنة الرجل رحمه الله . ويؤلم المسيحيين سعى المسلمين الدائم لإدخال المسيحيين في الإسلام وأقول أن هذا الوضع قائم فعلاً ولكن من الجهتين فكل جهة تسعى لإدخال الأخر في دينها وأقول أنه لن يعتنق أى أحد أى دين مكرهاً ويظل عليه فلن يضر الإسلام ولا المسيحية إنصراف الغير مؤمن بها عنها بل سينقيها من شوائب المنافقين.
 الموقف الرسمى للدولة لا يستطيع أحد إلا من يكابر أن يقول أنها متطرفة تجاه دين على الأخر إلا في مسألة التعيين في بعض المناصب الهامة وهذا الموضوع يمكن مناقشته بموضوعية  وإن كنا لاننسى عيسى الغواص مع صلاح الدين الأيوبى أو ما قام به محمد على  واستخدمه وزراء نصارى والغى التميزبين الأديان وما حدث من الوحدة الوطنية وإلتفاف الشعب كله خلف سعد زغلول أثناء ثورة 19 والهتاف عاش الهلال مع الصليب  ولا ننسى القائد الفذ فؤاد عزيز غالى فى حرب 73 ولا وزير الماليه الحالى يوسف بطرس غالى ولا المفكر ميلاد حنا والسياسى حفيد السياسيين منير فخرى عبد النور في حزب الوفد وغيرهم الكثيريين  ممن نفتخر بأنهم مصريين والأعتقاد  الشعبى السارى في الغالب ( لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ ) ( لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ ). ونجد عامة الشعب من المسلمين في إحتفالات وموالد المسيحيين والعكس صحيح أيضاً .
ويقول المسيحيين أنكم تعتبروننا كفرة وهذا غير صحيح ويرد المسلم أنكم لا تعترفون بنا أصلاً فنحن أيضاً كفرة من وجهة نظركم ( لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة، وما من إله إلا إله واحد ) وأقول أن الكفر في اللغة هو ستر الشىء ولكن يحب ألا ننسى قوله تعالى ( إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ )
وأقول للجميع أن الله واحد في جميع الأديان ولن نناقش مسألة التثليث فهى خاصة بالمسيحيين ولكن أنقل لكم ما جاء بأنجيل مرقص 12:29 عندما جاء رجل إلى السيد المسيح يسأله عن أعظم وصية في الكتاب المقدس، أجابه أنها الوصية الأولى التي تقول: ( اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد ..)
 ويقول المسلمين لو كان المسيحيين هم الأغلبية ونحن أقلية فهل كانوا سيسمحون لنا ببناء المساجد وتأدية العبادة بكل حرية ؟ خاصة ونحن نرى ما يحدث للأقليات المسلمة في أوربا والمفترض أن أهلها علمانيين ولكن المسلمين عندهم مضطهدين وحادثة مروة الشربينى وقتلها وإطلاق الشرطى اللمانى الرصاص لا على القاتل ولكن على زوجها .
أقول للجميع أننا يجب أن نثير نقاط التمييز لدى الطرفين وأن نبداء حوار إسلامى مسيحى فعال وصادق لصالح البلد وإستقرارها نقر فيه بحق الإختلاف ووجوب أحترام وقبول الأخر والبحث عن القضايا المشتركة وتنميتها وعدم إتخاذ مواقف بناء على معلومات كاذبة خاصة القادمة من الخارج وأن يعرف كل منا ما له وما عليه جتى لا يكون السلام هش كما قال الأستاذ/ القواس.
كما أن الأستاذ / علاء فرج أثار نقاط تستحق الرد عليها بموضوعية وإن كنت أقول له أن موجة التشدد والغلو الدينى قائمة لدى الطرفين وإن كنت أأخذ عليه إقحامه للبهائيين في الموضوع وهم من غير أهل الكتاب ولا يعترف بهم المسلمين ولا المسيحيين وعليه أن يراجع موقف الكنيسة منهم وأن كنت أقول له إذا كان دفاع البابا عن المسيحيين مشروعاً فأن الأستقواء بالخارج خاصة أقباط المهجر مرفوض بسبب كذبهم وتهييجهم للمشاعر بأخبار كاذبة وملفقة عن التفرقة والتمييز ونحن نقراء ضلالاتهم ونحن نجلس معاً على مائدة طعام واحدة مسلمين ومسيحيين ولوصدقنا أكاذيبهم لقذف كل منا الأخر بصحن الطعام ولتطور الأمر لسقوط ضحايا .
أما الموقف السياسى الرسمى للكنيسة في العلن فلا أرى فيه أختلاف عن موقف الأزهر الشريف .
وكما قال الأستاذ/kane 2008اما بالنسبه للاقباط واهل الكتاب فلهم شان اخر وقضيتهم ايضا لم يتركها القرءان الكريم معلقه ولنا فى رسول الله اسوه حسنه بكيفيه معامله جاره اليهودى بالحسنى حتى هداه الله الى الحق .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## atefhelal

> *..........*
> *ولكن انا لى مطلق واعظم الحريات فى ايقاف من شئت بكتابتى وبعقلى*
> *ولو كانت لى اليد لكنت منعته من الحديث*
> *فأن ذلك من اضعف الايمان*
> *فمن راى منكم منكراً فليغيره*  
> *...................*



لايختلف أحد معك على الإطلاق فى أن لك كامل الحرية والحق فى أن توقف من شئت (عن ضلال تأكدت منه) بالعقل والحكمة والموعظة الحسنة ولنا فى رسول الله الأسوة الحسنة فى هذا الشأن ....

أما أن توقفه باليد أو بالعنف فهذا فيه كلام كثير يجب أن نتعلمه  .. صحيح أنك قد استخدمت اللفظ "لو" وهو يفيد الإمتناع فى الحاضر ، كما يفيد : فى حال إن توفرت قدرتك فى المستقبل على استخدام اليد لإستخدمتها بدلا من عقلك ... ثم قلت " من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره " وهذه العبارة أتت فى حديث شريف بما يعنى أنك تسترشد به وقد أتى هذا الحديث بصحيح مسلم ونصه مايلى : 

*" مَنْ رَأَى مِنْكُمْ مُنْكَرًا فَلْيُغَيِّرْهُ بِيَدِهِ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَبِلِسَانِهِ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَبِقَلْبِهِ وَذَلِكَ أَضْعَفُ الإِيمَانِ "* 
وقد أوضح الله سبحانه وتعالى من هو المسئول عن تغيير المنكر والنهى عنه بالآية الكريمة :

*وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ (104– آل عمران)*
*يقول ابن كثير* فى تأويل الآية مايلى : ولتكن منكم أمة منتصبة للقيام بأمر الله في الدعوة إلى الخير والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وأولئك هم المفلحون قال الضحاك :هم خاصة الصحابة وخاصة الرواة يعني المجاهدين والعلماء .

*ويقول القرطبى* : و "من "في قوله "منكم " للتبعيض , ومعناه أن الآمرين والناهين يجب أن يكونوا علماء وليس كل الناس علماء. 

*ويقول الطبرى :*
القول في تأويل قوله تعالى " ولتكن منكم أمة يدعون إلى الخير ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر وأولئك هم المفلحون " . يعني بذلك جل ثناؤه : " ولتكن منكم "  أيها المؤمنون , " أمة "  يقول : جماعة ...

والخلاصة فيما سبق أن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر هو فرض على الكفاية يقوم به جماعة من أهل العلم والمجاهدين وليس فردا من عامة المسلمين وإلا حدثت فوضى تضر بالإسلام والمسلمين ..

----------


## سيد حسن

السادة الأعزاء

السلام عليكم

ربما ما يحدث من تجاوز في الاختلاف ومزايدات على موقف مسلمي مصر تجاه شركائهم في الحياة على الأرض وهم النصارى أمر طبيعي نتيجة أننا نتحاور في هذا الموضوع بالمنتدى وغيره خارج مدار هوية مصر الدينية والاجتماعية .

فنحن يلزمنا أن نفهم بعض المسلمات التي ترتبط بمصر وغيرها من بلدان العالم والتي عرفناها وتعلمناها منذ أن خلقنا الله على أرضها وهى في ظني كالتالي :

إن هوية مصر تبعا لانتماء غالب أهلها الديني واللغوي والاجتماعي هي إسلامية بالرغم مما تتعرض له هذه الهوية من ضغوط لمحوها أو على الأقل التقليل من أهميتها سواء بمحاولة علمنة مصر أو العودة بها قبل تاريخ الفتح الإسلامي إلى القومية الفرعونية أو القبطية والتشديد والتلميح على اعتبار العرب ودينهم الذي جاءوا به ليس إلا عملية غزو لحضارة ولدولة ويجب أن يزول هذا الغزو ويجب ألا تحكمنا تلك الثقافة وهنا يقف المسلم والنصراني والعلماني والقومي والملحد على صعيد واحد في الحقوق والواجبات ونضرب بالتمثيل العددي وارادة الأغلبية عرض الحائط ونعود فنقول إنها الديمقراطية والعدالة والمواطنة !!! .

ويترتب على ما سبق فتح الباب على مصراعيه للسباق والتناحر على السيطرة على القرار والحكم وحرية الحركة حتى ولو كانت ضد تيار الأغلبية وحتى لو كانت الفئة التي تبغي هذه السيطرة هي فئة لا تمثل غالب طموحات ورغبات مجتمعها .

المسئولية دائما في رقبة النظام الحاكم لا مسئولية الأفراد أو حتى المؤسسات المدنية وذلك لأن تحديد النظام الحاكم لهوية البلد واتجاهه فيه الدواء الناجع حتى ولو كان مرا لكل من يتجاوز بحلمه واقع الحياة ويضرب رأسه في حائط الحقيقة وهى إن هوية البلد التي يحيا فيها تختلف مع اتجاهه وعقيدته الدينية والفكرية ، وحين يتخلى النظام الحاكم عن دوره الكبير هذا فعليه أن يواجه عواصف وأعاصير فكرية مختلفة تهب عليه من كل بقعة في هذا البلد .

فهذا البهائي يريد أن يتصدر جدول الحريات والاعتراف به وما يترتب على ذلك من تغيير في بعض النظم والقوانين المنتمية للشريعة الإسلامية والتي لا تتفق واتجاهه العقيدى وهذا النصراني الذي يريد أن يتولى زمام بلد واهم المواقع الحساسة فيها ليحكم شعبا يخالف غالبيته الكاسحة دينه وعقيدته وأحلامه وهذا الشيعي الذي يريد إطلاق حرياته الدينية ويده في نشر عقائده وسلوكياته التي تخالف المسلك الديني لاهل هذا البلد المسلمين السنة من خلال معبده الذي يطلق عليه حسينية وذاك العلماني الذي يرى كل شئ قابل للنقاش والتطبيق إلا الدين أو باغى الشهرة الذي يتكسب من خلال الهجوم على الرموز الدينية للمسلمين ومعتقداتهم التي شكلت مسلمات وقوالب لا يمكنهم القبول بتغييرها أو مسخها .

الدين الإسلامي لا يعرف نظرية الإبادة أو الدموية تجاه من يخالفه الاعتقاد ويشاركه الحياة على الأرض وهو معلوم من غير المسلمين قبل المسلمين أنفسهم فلا معنى إذن لكل هذا الصريخ والنعيق من المسلمين ضد يعضهم البعض فمهما حاول البعض من المسلمين الدفاع عن النصارى أو غيرهم من الاقليات في مصر من بعض سلوكيات المسلمين غير المقبولة ويغض الطرف عن سلوكيات متشددى النصارى والأعراق الأخرى ومحترفي الاستفزاز منهم في مصر ليظهر انه عادل فلن يحقق العدل ولن يكسب أرضا عند من يدافع عنهم كمثل القاضي أو الحكم حين يتولى حكما بين غنى وفقير فيظلم الغنى وهو صاحب حق ليثبت لمن حوله انه عادل ولا يخشى هذا الغنى ويضيع الحق بادعاء العدل ، فعلى هذا المدافع أن يتجنب ألا يكون ملكيا اكثر من الملك .

من الطبيعي أن يكون هدف الأقلية المندمجة في المجتمعات التي تحيا فيها هو الأمن فقط وليس الحكم والسيطرة وقد ضرب كاتب هذا السطور مثلا بنفسه حين قال انه من الأقلية النوبية في مصر وأنا ازعم أن النوبيين في مصر ليس هدفهم تغليب العرق النوبي وسيطرته على حكم مصر اكثر من هدف العيش بأمان في مناطقهم وتوفير سبل العيش الكريم فقط وان حدث وارتقى أحد النوبيين منصبا مرموقا وحساسا في بلادنا فقد دخله من باب الهوية الدينية مع جدارته الوظيفية وعلى هذا فالأمن هو الغاية الأهم لدى أي أقلية عرقية كانت أم دينية واما الاستفزاز الديني وإحداث الفتن والقلاقل ومناطحة الصخر من قبل تلك الاقليات العرقية والدينية فهو شئ يدعو للريبة والشك بكل تأكيد .

ومن هنا فإنني أدعو كل المنتسبين إلى اتجاهات دينية وعرقية مختلفة في مصر إلى تحكيم العقل والمنطق في تقدير مكاننا في سلم التمثيل والحكم والسيطرة في مصر وعلى أي درجة من درجاته نقف وعدم محاولة الصعود إلى درجة أعلى ومحاولة إزاحة أصحابها عنها وإسقاطهم للحلول محلهم فهنا يحدث الصدام وادعو أيضا إلى الاستفادة من أخطاءنا - إن وجدت - في طريقة الجدال والنقاش في موضوعنا هذا أو في أي موضوع آخر بالمنتدى وخارجه بأن نحول الجدال إلى موضوع علمي وفكري بحت ونبعد عنه بأجسادنا قليلا حتى لا يصيبها عصبية وشيطان النفس البشرية فنرى السباب والشتم والاتهام بالعمالة والمؤامرة والخيانة ويتبخر الموضوع وهدفه وفائدته ومجهود صاحبه الذي أثاره .

كل الشكر للأستاذ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع / سيد جعيتم ولكم جميعا .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## علاء فرج

> فهذا البهائي يريد أن يتصدر جدول الحريات والاعتراف به وما يترتب على ذلك من تغيير في بعض النظم والقوانين المنتمية للشريعة الإسلامية والتي لا تتفق واتجاهه العقيدى وهذا النصراني الذي يريد أن يتولى زمام بلد واهم المواقع الحساسة فيها ليحكم شعبا يخالف غالبيته الكاسحة دينه وعقيدته وأحلامه وهذا الشيعي الذي يريد إطلاق حرياته الدينية ويده في نشر عقائده وسلوكياته التي تخالف المسلك الديني لاهل هذا البلد المسلمين السنة من خلال معبده الذي يطلق عليه حسينية وذاك العلماني الذي يرى كل شئ قابل للنقاش والتطبيق إلا الدين أو باغى الشهرة الذي يتكسب من خلال الهجوم على الرموز الدينية للمسلمين ومعتقداتهم التي شكلت مسلمات وقوالب لا يمكنهم القبول بتغييرها أو مسخها





> من الطبيعي أن يكون هدف الأقلية المندمجة في المجتمعات التي تحيا فيها هو الأمن فقط وليس الحكم والسيطرة


اشارك استاذنا سيد جعيتم رغبته فى مشاركة احد اعضاء المنتدى الاقباط للنقاش ولا ادرى هل منتدى بهذا الحجم ليس به اعضاء من اخوانا الاقباط ام يتواجدون و يتابعون النقاش دون التدخل عموما ننتظرهم .
الاستاذ سيد حسن مرحبا بك يا عزيزى .
 قرأت مداخلتك واعجبنى اسلوبك ولى تعقيب على ما تفضلت وكتبته
اجدك متحامل على من يطالب بحريات دينية وتستنكرعليه  ذلك خوفا من تحويل النظم و القوانين الى فوضى.
ودعنى اصارحك فلا  نظم  أو قوانين مطبقة مستوحاة من الشريعة الاسلامية او مأخوذة منها غير قوانين الاحوال الشخصية و المواريث ، وبالنسبة لقوانين الاحوال  ، فحتى ما هو مطبق قد بدأ الهمس يخرج من الازهر نفسه بأن احكام الطلاق لم تعد صالحة للتطبيق بوقتنا الحالى للتغير بالحياة و زيادة الضغوط مما ادى الى وقوع الطلاق بكثرة مخيفة خاصة بين الازواج الصغار ، ولم يتبقى من احكام الشريعة المطبقة غير احكام المواريث وتلك لم يختلف عليها احد لانها عادلة بالفعل. ولى سؤال لحضرتك ماهى القوانين و النظم الباقية المطبقة و التى لا تتفق وعقائد غير المسلم؟ فحتى الحدود لا يطبق منها الا عقوبة الاعدام فقط بحق جرائم القتل العمد وتلك العقوبة موجودة و مطبقة اكثر بدول غير اسلامية كالصين . اذا حسبما ارى فلا محل لخوفك سيدى الكريم، وما الضير الذى تراه من الاعتراف بالبهائية وكتابة ديانتهم بالبطاقة كما يطالبون و اتفق معهم فى مطلبهم طالما لن يضر لا بالبلد و لا بالنظم .
ونأتى لنقطة اخرى من استنكارك لمطالبة النصرانى بمناصب حساسة كما قلت ونقول ان المعيار لاختيار من يشغل تلك المناصب هو الكفاءة ( وان كان ذلك غير مطبق ابدا بنظامنا ) الكفاءة فقط وليس الديانة فلياتى مسيحى او نوبى ليتقلد اى منصب طالما هو الاصلح ولنا السؤال هل من قبيل المصادفة ان منصب هام كالمحافظ لا نجد به ابدا مسيحى على الرغم من كثرة عددهم و تواجد عدد لا بأس به من المفكرين واصحاب المهن المرموقة بينهم .
بصراحة تامة لى عتاب عليك لعبارتك القاسية تلك  ( ]من الطبيعي أن يكون هدف الأقلية المندمجة في المجتمعات التي تحيا فيها هو الأمن فقط وليس الحكم والسيطرة ) أى اقلية مندمجة يا استاذ سيد هم لم يأتوا من خارج الحدود و اندمجوا معنا ، وليس الامن فحسب هو اقصى ما يطمع فيه غير المسلم بمصر بل له ان يأمل بكل ما يمكن لمسلم ان يحصل عليه ( الا الرئاسة طبعا فهى محجوزة لفترة طويلة ) ولنا عودة اخرى استاذ سيد و ننتظر منك مداخلات اخرى للنقاش
مع التحية

----------


## سيد جعيتم

استاذى الفاضل المهندس / عاطف هلال



> والخلاصة فيما سبق أن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر هو فرض على الكفاية يقوم به جماعة من أهل العلم والمجاهدين وليس فردا من عامة المسلمين وإلا حدثت فوضى تضر بالإسلام والمسلمين ..


بارك الله فيك . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد حسن
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وأرحب فى شخصك بجميع أهلنا فى النوبة 

أهنئك على كل ما جاء بمشاركتك القيمة



> إن هوية مصر تبعا لانتماء غالب أهلها الديني واللغوي والاجتماعي هي إسلامية بالرغم مما تتعرض له هذه الهوية من ضغوط لمحوها أو على الأقل التقليل من أهميتها سواء بمحاولة علمنة مصر أو العودة بها قبل تاريخ الفتح الإسلامي إلى القومية الفرعونية أو القبطية والتشديد والتلميح على اعتبار العرب ودينهم الذي جاءوا به ليس إلا عملية غزو لحضارة ولدولة ويجب أن يزول هذا الغزو ويجب ألا تحكمنا تلك الثقافة وهنا يقف المسلم والنصراني والعلماني والقومي والملحد على صعيد واحد في الحقوق والواجبات ونضرب بالتمثيل العددي وارادة الأغلبية عرض الحائط ونعود فنقول إنها الديمقراطية والعدالة والمواطنة !!! .


ما ذكرته يا سيدى يدعم نظريتنا فى وجود مؤامرة من الخارج وهذه المؤامرة ليست خاصة بمصر فقط ولكنه تشمل الكثير من دول المنطقة والسودان خير مثال على ذلك .
وأنا معك فى أنه يوجد تقصير من الدولة فى معالجة موضوع الوحدة الوطنية فالجميع فى الحكومة  يلتفون حول المشكلة ولا يخوضوا فيها خوفاً من إتهامهم بالأنحياز لفئة معينة.




> فهذا البهائي يريد أن يتصدر جدول الحريات والاعتراف به وما يترتب على ذلك من تغيير في بعض النظم والقوانين المنتمية للشريعة الإسلامية والتي لا تتفق واتجاهه العقيدى وهذا النصراني الذي يريد أن يتولى زمام بلد واهم المواقع الحساسة فيها ليحكم شعبا يخالف غالبيته الكاسحة دينه وعقيدته وأحلامه وهذا الشيعي الذي يريد إطلاق حرياته الدينية ويده في نشر عقائده وسلوكياته التي تخالف المسلك الديني لاهل هذا البلد المسلمين السنة من خلال معبده الذي يطلق عليه حسينية وذاك العلماني الذي يرى كل شئ قابل للنقاش والتطبيق إلا الدين أو باغى الشهرة الذي يتكسب من خلال الهجوم على الرموز الدينية للمسلمين ومعتقداتهم التي شكلت مسلمات وقوالب لا يمكنهم القبول بتغييرها أو مسخها .





> متفق معك تماماً
> الدين الإسلامي لا يعرف نظرية الإبادة أو الدموية تجاه من يخالفه الاعتقاد ويشاركه الحياة على الأرض





> من الطبيعي أن يكون هدف الأقلية المندمجة في المجتمعات التي تحيا فيها هو الأمن فقط وليس الحكم والسيطرة وقد ضرب كاتب هذا السطور مثلا بنفسه حين قال انه من الأقلية النوبية في مصر وأنا ازعم أن النوبيين في مصر ليس هدفهم تغليب العرق النوبي وسيطرته على حكم مصر اكثر من هدف العيش بأمان في مناطقهم وتوفير سبل العيش الكريم فقط وان حدث وارتقى أحد النوبيين منصبا مرموقا وحساسا في بلادنا فقد دخله من باب الهوية الدينية مع جدارته الوظيفية وعلى هذا فالأمن هو الغاية الأهم لدى أي أقلية عرقية كانت أم دينية واما الاستفزاز الديني وإحداث الفتن والقلاقل ومناطحة الصخر من قبل تلك الاقليات العرقية والدينية فهو شئ يدعو للريبة والشك بكل تأكيد .


النوبيين ليسوا أقلية بل هم فى القلب وللأسف فأن هناك تدخل خارجى يؤجج النار فى هذا الموضوع
و


> من هنا فإنني أدعو كل المنتسبين إلى اتجاهات دينية وعرقية مختلفة في مصر إلى تحكيم العقل والمنطق في تقدير مكاننا في سلم التمثيل والحكم والسيطرة في مصر وعلى أي درجة من درجاته نقف وعدم محاولة الصعود إلى درجة أعلى ومحاولة إزاحة أصحابها عنها وإسقاطهم للحلول محلهم فهنا يحدث الصدام وادعو أيضا إلى الاستفادة من أخطاءنا - إن وجدت - في طريقة الجدال والنقاش في موضوعنا هذا أو في أي موضوع آخر بالمنتدى وخارجه بأن نحول الجدال إلى موضوع علمي وفكري بحت ونبعد عنه بأجسادنا قليلا حتى لا يصيبها عصبية وشيطان النفس البشرية فنرى السباب والشتم والاتهام بالعمالة والمؤامرة والخيانة ويتبخر الموضوع وهدفه وفائدته ومجهود صاحبه الذي أثاره .


أشكرك . ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم / علاء فرج

السلام عليكم

مرحبا بك واشكرك على استقبالك مقالتي بقبول حسن واتمنى أن تسود هذه الطريقة بيننا هنا رغم اختلاف الأمزجة والأنفس وبعد :

أشاطرك والأستاذ الفاضل / سيد جعيتم تمنى مشاركة نصراني أو بهائي أو أحد ممن ينتمي لمذاهب الأقلية في مصر ويعرض وجهة نظره في الموضوع .

ثم إنني احب أن احدد معك واتفق معك على أن نقطة البدء وبؤرة النقاش هي سبب حدوث ما يسمى بالفتنة الطائفية أو العرقية في مصر وحتى لا نبتعد بالنقاش عن مجراه الذي أراده كاتبه المحترم .

بالنسبة للنقطة الأولى وهى رؤيتك بأني متحامل على من يطالب بحريات دينية خوفا من تحويل النظم والقوانين إلى فوضى وإجابتي عليك هي نعم معك حق في أنني أتحامل عليه ولكن لماذا هذا التحامل ؟ لا أحد منا ينكر على النفس البشرية رغباتها ومن ضمن هذه الرغبات هي الخروج على مقتضى الالتزام بالأوامر والنواهي والتمرد عليها وإذا قلنا بأننا دولة ليست دينية على الأقل في هذه الحقبة فان أعرافنا وتقاليدنا ما زالت دينية ولا تقبل بالكثير من مظاهر الخروج على تعاليم الدين وتقاليده العتيدة حتى ولو حاولت إقناع المجتمع بأن هذه مبشرات الحرية أو فرضته عليه فرضا بالقوة الجبرية وهذه الحريات قد تجر على المجتمع مزيدا من ويلات الانشقاق والتناحر ويشتد هذا الأمر قسوة حين نرى الجانب الآخر وهو جانب الغالبية الكاسحة من المصريين الذين لا يستطيعون ممارسة حرياتهم الدينية الأصيلة خوفا من بطش النظام فكيف يمكن لك المطالبة بحرية دينية لرجل يفعل ما لا يرضى عنه المجتمع من سلوك ديني في تحد واضح له في مقابل رجل مسلم عادى يجد المسجد مقفلا بعد دقائق من انتهاء وقت الصلاة الأساسية ( الجماعة الأولى ) وممنوع عليه مزاولة أي نشاط آخر في المسجد في مقابل على سبيل المثال كنيسة تقدم خدمة العبادة وغيرها لرعاياها على مدار الأربع والعشرين ساعة في اليوم دون مضايقة ألا تتوقع احتقانا وتوترا من جانب هذا المسلم البسيط ، وهنا يجب على النظام الحاكم إقامة توازن التحييد والسيطرة على الجميع على الأقل وإذا استمر مسلسل بسط الحريات الدينية بلا رقيب لغير المسلمين في مصر سيصل الأمر إلى تكييف القوانين التي تعنى بالأحوال الشخصية وربما المواريث إلى أن تتفق مع غير المسلم عقيديا ، ثم إنني أراك يا سيدي الفاضل انك تتفق معي في بدايات تغيير قوانين الإسلام بمثالك عن الأزهر الشريف والطلاق ، ثم إن الاعتراف بالبهائي يعنى الاعتراف بدين غير الديانات السماوية الثلاث وهو أمر احسبه مرفوض بالكلية أن تقر دولة دينها الإسلام إقامة دين وضعي من غير الأديان السماوية المنزلة من عند الله تعالى فهذا أمر جلل وخطير يفتح الباب للمزيد من المصائب البدعية في الأديان الوضعية فسنرى غدا من يسجد لبقرة في شوارع القاهرة وبعدها من يسجد لبوذا في شوارع الجيزة ومن يقيم معابد النار في حوارينا وبيوتنا ربما الأمر يحتاج تفكيرا من سيادتكم قليلا .

نأـى إلى نقطة تولى المناصب لغير مسلمي مصر واقصد هنا الحساسة منها والقيادية التي تتحكم في مصير الأمم وهى نقطة بديهية تدخل في صميم النفس البشرية وشكوكها وتغيراتها وهى في الدين الإسلامي اظهر واوضح فكيف يكون إمام المسلمين وقائدهم غير مسلم حتى ولو لم يطبق قائدهم المسلم تعاليم الإسلام وإذا حدث وجاء غير المسلم هذا الصرعة والعبقري وفلتة زمانه فكيف يقبله مرؤوسيه من المسلمين قائدا عليهم !!! .

وفى النقطة الأخيرة ولعبارتي عن أن هدف أي أقلية مندمجة في المجتمعات هو الأمن فأنا أقسو على نفسي كوني نوبيا لاكون محافظا على حالي كوني مسلما وما رأيك أنت لو أنني ناصرت عرقي النوبي ضد باقي عناصر البلد لرفع سقف طموحات النوبيين في حكم هذا البلد وجعل الآخرين تحتنا ثم ما رأيك لو أنني أصررت على كوني فردا من غالبية مواطني البلد المسلمين فأيهما في رأيك أفضل وأجدى؟ .

العقلاء فقط من الاقليات هم الذين يعرفون سقف طموحاتهم ويتجنبون الاصطدام بمن دانت لهم الأمور وبغض النظر عن دينهم أو عرقهم فالسنة في إيران يطلبون الأمن والمسلمون اليجور في الصين يطلبون الأمن والشيعة في شرق المملكة السعودية يطلبون الأمن ونحن النوبيون في مصر نطلب الأمن ومحمد صلوات الله عليه وسلامه في مكة وفى شعب أبى طالب كان يطلب له ولاصحابه الأمن وموسى وعيسى عليهما السلام طلبوا الأمن من فرعون ومن الرومان وحلفائهم من اليهود ، فما الضير في ذلك يا أخي الكريم .

وفى الأخير احترم وجهة نظرك وتعاطفك مع الآخر واشاركك هذا التعاطف بالطبع كوني مسلما تعلمت أن أكون سمحا ولكن لكل مقام مقال والاقربون أولى بالمعروف ولا أرى أن ( الأكبر)  في حاجة إلى إثارة المشاكل والفتن مع (الأصغر)  .

شكرا لك اهتمامك وكلماتك المنطقية وادافع عن حرية رأيك ونظريتك تجاه من يخالفونا العقيدة ويشاركونا الحياة على ارض مصر .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد حسن

الأستاذ المحترم / سيد جعيتم

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك سيدي الكريم على جميل إطرائك واهتمامك وبعد : 

موضوعك صعب ويلمس يومياتنا التي نعيشها بمصر في قلبها واشفق عليك من الأخذ والرد به جدا ولكن أنت لها يا سيدي بإذن الله تعالى . 

واوافقك الرأي في تعليقك على مقالي وإضافتك لعنصر التدخل الخارجي فهو شئ منطقي جدا فمصر لا يراد لها أن تفيق أبدا حتى لا تغير أو تساعد في تغيير الواقع المر الذي نحياه .

أما بالنسبة للنوبيين كونهم أقلية فهم أقلية من حيث العنصر النوبي وأدبيات التقسيم الديموغرافى والاجتماع ولكنهم ليسوا كذلك من حيث الانتماء للدين الإسلامي فهم جزء من نسيج بلد إسلامي مثلهم في ذلك مثل المسلمين الأكراد في تركيا وغير ذلك من الأمثلة .

واخيرا اشكر لك ردك المميز سيدي الكريم 

والسلام عليكم

----------


## علاء فرج

[size="6"]كلامى للأخوة المسيحين سأفترض ان عدم تدخلكم بالنقاش لعدم تواجدكم بالمنتدى من الاصل ، فأين انتم هل قاطعتم المنتديات التى لاتحمل صفة دينية مسيحية اعلم انكم تتواجدون و تتناقشون بالمنتديات المسيحية فهل قسمتم المتنديات التى  لها اهتمام و نشاط ثقافى و رياضى و ادبى و فنى الى مساجد و كنائس ايضا .



> مرحبا بك واشكرك على استقبالك مقالتي بقبول حسن واتمنى أن تسود هذه الطريقة بيننا هنا رغم اختلاف الأمزجة والأنفس


اهلا بك استاذ سيد حسن وان شاء الله سيسود بيننا الاحترام و الود المتبادل رغم اختلاف الأمزجة كما قلت .
ونحن بصدد الحديث الشجاع عن الحريات الدينية و المساحة المسموح بها فى بلد مسلم ، فقد اوردت حضرتك اعتراض بعدم الاعتراف بها بحجة القوانين و النظم ، ثم بعد ان رددنا على حضرتك اراك قد انتقلت الى الاعراف و العادات التى سيجرحها سلوك دينى مغاير وتخوفت ان نرى بالشوارع من يسجد لبقره ذات يوم. ولاداعى لمخاوفك سيدى فالاعتقاد الدينى هو من الامور الصعب جدا الحجر عليها فلا رقابة على القلوب و العقول ، وان كان هناك من وصلت به الحماقة و الجهل الى حد عبادة بقرة فلن نستطع منعه طالما انه يقوم بذلك مستترا ولن يأتى يوما لينصحنا ان ذبح البقر حرام. فليس معنى الحريات الدينية اهانة و تجريح اعتقادنا و ديننا ،  ولكن لو وصل لنا يوما ان فلان قد اصبح هندوسى او بهائى مثلا فهم احرار بذلك وهناك يوم حساب ،  ولكن لا نحرق منازلهم او نقتلهم فى مقابل الا يثيروا مشاعر العامة ضدهم ،  و بخصوص مطالبهم فلنا ان نبحث ما هو ممكن و غير ممكن ، و من قبيل ذلك كتابة الديانة بالبطاقة الشخصية و التى طالب بها البهائييون. فلتسمح لى بالسؤال ما الضرر الواقع على العادات و القيم من تلبية مطلبهم ام هو تعنت و تضييق  .



> المسجد مقفلا بعد دقائق من انتهاء وقت الصلاة الأساسية ( الجماعة الأولى ) وممنوع عليه مزاولة أي نشاط آخر في المسجد في مقابل على سبيل المثال كنيسة تقدم خدمة العبادة وغيرها لرعاياها على مدار الأربع والعشرين ساعة في اليوم دون مضايقة ألا تتوقع احتقانا وتوترا من جانب هذا المسلم البسيط


 هناك مغالطة فى عتابك ذلك يا سيدى ، فأن كانت المساجد بتغلق بعد الصلاة فليس بسبب التضييق بل يفعل ذلك مسؤول اقامة الشعائر بالمسجد خوفا من السرقة ولكن توجد مساجد بها انشطة مكثفة مثل العيادات الطبية و دور الحضانة و دروس التقوية ،  ومقارنة نشاط المسجد بالكنيسة من حيث الخدمات المقدمة ليس بصالح المسجد وذلك ليس بسبب التضييق كما تفضلت بل لطبيعة و دور كل منهم فمثلا الزواج المسيحى هو زواج دينى بالاساس يقام على يد كاهن وعلى العكس فى الاسلام فهو تعاقد يمكن كتابته فى اى مكان و ان كنا بنكتبه بالمسجد فذلك لبركة المكان فحسب .
تشرفت بالنقاش معك استاذ سيد و الحديث ذو شجون لى عودة لاستكمال الحديث حول الوضوع الهام الشجاع
مع التحية[/SIZE]

----------


## القواس

> اشارك استاذنا سيد جعيتم رغبته فى مشاركة احد اعضاء المنتدى الاقباط للنقاش ولا ادرى هل منتدى بهذا الحجم ليس به اعضاء من اخوانا الاقباط ام يتواجدون و يتابعون النقاش دون التدخل عموما ننتظرهم .
> الاستاذ سيد حسن مرحبا بك يا عزيزى .
>  قرأت مداخلتك واعجبنى اسلوبك ولى تعقيب على ما تفضلت وكتبته
> اجدك متحامل على من يطالب بحريات دينية وتستنكرعليه  ذلك خوفا من تحويل النظم و القوانين الى فوضى.
> ودعنى اصارحك فلا  نظم  أو قوانين مطبقة مستوحاة من الشريعة الاسلامية او مأخوذة منها غير قوانين الاحوال الشخصية و المواريث ، وبالنسبة لقوانين الاحوال  ، فحتى ما هو مطبق قد بدأ الهمس يخرج من الازهر نفسه بأن احكام الطلاق لم تعد صالحة للتطبيق بوقتنا الحالى للتغير بالحياة و زيادة الضغوط مما ادى الى وقوع الطلاق بكثرة مخيفة خاصة بين الازواج الصغار ، ولم يتبقى من احكام الشريعة المطبقة غير احكام المواريث وتلك لم يختلف عليها احد لانها عادلة بالفعل. ولى سؤال لحضرتك ماهى القوانين و النظم الباقية المطبقة و التى لا تتفق وعقائد غير المسلم؟ فحتى الحدود لا يطبق منها الا عقوبة الاعدام فقط بحق جرائم القتل العمد وتلك العقوبة موجودة و مطبقة اكثر بدول غير اسلامية كالصين . اذا حسبما ارى فلا محل لخوفك سيدى الكريم، وما الضير الذى تراه من الاعتراف بالبهائية وكتابة ديانتهم بالبطاقة كما يطالبون و اتفق معهم فى مطلبهم طالما لن يضر لا بالبلد و لا بالنظم .
> ونأتى لنقطة اخرى من استنكارك لمطالبة النصرانى بمناصب حساسة كما قلت ونقول ان المعيار لاختيار من يشغل تلك المناصب هو الكفاءة ( وان كان ذلك غير مطبق ابدا بنظامنا ) الكفاءة فقط وليس الديانة فلياتى مسيحى او نوبى ليتقلد اى منصب طالما هو الاصلح ولنا السؤال هل من قبيل المصادفة ان منصب هام كالمحافظ لا نجد به ابدا مسيحى على الرغم من كثرة عددهم و تواجد عدد لا بأس به من المفكرين واصحاب المهن المرموقة بينهم .
> بصراحة تامة لى عتاب عليك لعبارتك القاسية تلك  ( ]من الطبيعي أن يكون هدف الأقلية المندمجة في المجتمعات التي تحيا فيها هو الأمن فقط وليس الحكم والسيطرة ) أى اقلية مندمجة يا استاذ سيد هم لم يأتوا من خارج الحدود و اندمجوا معنا ، وليس الامن فحسب هو اقصى ما يطمع فيه غير المسلم بمصر بل له ان يأمل بكل ما يمكن لمسلم ان يحصل عليه ( الا الرئاسة طبعا فهى محجوزة لفترة طويلة ) ولنا عودة اخرى استاذ سيد و ننتظر منك مداخلات اخرى للنقاش
> مع التحية





> المحترم / علاء فرج
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> مرحبا بك واشكرك على استقبالك مقالتي بقبول حسن واتمنى أن تسود هذه الطريقة بيننا هنا رغم اختلاف الأمزجة والأنفس وبعد :
> 
> أشاطرك والأستاذ الفاضل / سيد جعيتم تمنى مشاركة نصراني أو بهائي أو أحد ممن ينتمي لمذاهب الأقلية في مصر ويعرض وجهة نظره في الموضوع .
> 
> ثم إنني احب أن احدد معك واتفق معك على أن نقطة البدء وبؤرة النقاش هي سبب حدوث ما يسمى بالفتنة الطائفية أو العرقية في مصر وحتى لا نبتعد بالنقاش عن مجراه الذي أراده كاتبه المحترم .
> ...


*السلام عليكم
الأخوه الحضور
أنا أعلم جيدا أنه لن يدخل مسيحي واحد للمناقشه
و لذلك حاولت البحث عن تلك المشاكل و لم أجد شيء
كلها عباره عن
اضهاد الأقباط و مشاكل الأقباط
و تحت المسمى لا يوجد ذكر لمشكله واحده 
ما أجده هو نقطتان 
1- عدد كراسي مجلس الشعب يكون لهم 50 كرسي
2- بناء كنائس جديده
هي دي المشاكل
الأولى مناقشة مشاكل أهل النوبه أخواننا
و هي مشاكل واضحه
بدل من مناقشة 50 كرسي بدون انتخاب
و داعا للدمقراطيه الغير موجوده أصلا
و من يجد غير ذلك يعرضه
تحياتي*

----------


## علاء فرج

> أنا أعلم جيدا أنه لن يدخل مسيحي واحد للمناقشه


اخى القواس
فى الحقيقة ان غيابهم يمثل علامة استفهام ولغز بالنسبة لى 

واصارحك كان لى بعض المأخذ و العتاب على مواقف للأخوة الاقباط امتنعت عن الخوض فيها بالنقاش احتراما لعدم تواجدهم للرد وفضلت اخذ موقف الدفاع عن وجهة نظرهم لحين مجيئهم وسنستكمل النقاش و سأبدأ من نقطه هامه قلتها بمداخلتك و اشار اليها ايضا استاذى عاطف هلال الا وهى تخصيص مقاعد بمجلس الشعب للأقباط
سأعود للنقاش حول تلك النقطه الهامة انتظرك معى بالحوار عزيزى قواس

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل /علاء فرج
 سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته




> اشارك استاذنا سيد جعيتم رغبته فى مشاركة احد اعضاء المنتدى الاقباط للنقاش ولا ادرى هل منتدى بهذا الحجم ليس به اعضاء من اخوانا الاقباط ام يتواجدون و يتابعون النقاش دون التدخل عموما ننتظرهم .


أخوتنا من المسيحيين موجودين بيننا وأعتقد أنهم يدخلون للموضوع ولو من باب القرأة فقط وكنت أتمنى دخولهم بدلاً من أن نحاول نحن أن نبحث عن ما يضايقهم ونضع لها الحلول وهم على الرحب والسعة فنحن جميعاً مصريين وقفنا فى خندق واحد عام 1973 ونادينا الله الكبر جميعاً ولا أنسى الجندى يوسف الملقب  بالقسيس وكان ضمن من عبروا معى القناة مساء يوم 5 أكتوبر ويمكنكم قرأة قصته فى الفصل الرابع من رواية العبور أحمد للدكتور / احمد فنديس الذى ينشر الفصل الأول منها حالياً بقاعة القصة القصيرة بالمنتدى أو فى قصتى أكتوبر مرة أخرى .




> اجدك متحامل على من يطالب بحريات دينية وتستنكرعليه  ذلك خوفا من تحويل النظم و القوانين الى فوضى.


هذا الكلام موجه للأستاذ سيد حسن وأريد أن أقول أن تعبير الحريات الدينية تعبير فضفاض وينطبق فقط على الديانات السماوية الثلاثة أما البهائية فهلا ليست بديانة وقد كان لى موضوع متكامل ( ملل ونحل مارقة ) كان من ضمن هذه الملل البهائية  والموضوع موجود بالمنتدى



> ودعنى اصارحك فلا  نظم  أو قوانين مطبقة مستوحاة من الشريعة الاسلامية او مأخوذة منها غير قوانين الاحوال الشخصية و المواريث ، وبالنسبة لقوانين الاحوال  ، فحتى ما هو مطبق قد بدأ الهمس يخرج من الازهر نفسه بأن احكام الطلاق لم تعد صالحة للتطبيق بوقتنا الحالى للتغير بالحياة و زيادة الضغوط مما ادى الى وقوع الطلاق بكثرة مخيفة خاصة بين الازواج الصغار ، ولم يتبقى من احكام الشريعة المطبقة غير احكام المواريث وتلك لم يختلف عليها احد لانها عادلة بالفعل.


نتفق فى أن النظم والقوانين فى بلدنا ليست كلها مستوحاة من الشريعة الإسلامية وأعترض على تعبير ( ولم يتبقى من احكام الشريعة المطبقة غير احكام المواريث وتلك لم يختلف عليها احد لانها عادلة بالفعل.)لأنه لا يوجد فى الدين الإسلامى ما يعتبر ليس عادلاً ويمكن للعلماء مناقشة  مسألة الطلاق  وبحث اسباب تزايده . هذا ويوجد من بين المذاهب الإسلامية من يجيز أن يكون الطلاق على يد قاض ولا يكون بمجرد نطق الزوج به كمذهب الظاهرية لأبن حزم والله اعلم




> ولى سؤال لحضرتك ماهى القوانين و النظم الباقية المطبقة و التى لا تتفق وعقائد غير المسلم؟ فحتى الحدود لا يطبق منها الا عقوبة الاعدام فقط بحق جرائم القتل العمد وتلك العقوبة موجودة و مطبقة اكثر بدول غير اسلامية كالصين . اذا حسبما ارى فلا محل لخوفك سيدى الكريم، وما الضير الذى تراه من الاعتراف بالبهائية وكتابة ديانتهم بالبطاقة كما يطالبون و اتفق معهم فى مطلبهم طالما لن يضر لا بالبلد و لا بالنظم .


أطلب منك أن تقراء أولاً عن البهائية وهى ديانة مبتدعة قائمة على تقليد كتب الإسلام وأحكامه وهم يزعمون بوجود نبى بعد سيدنا محمد ولكنى لست مع حرق بيوتهم وممتلكاتهم فهذا التصرف لا يرضى الله ورسوله



> ونأتى لنقطة اخرى من استنكارك لمطالبة النصرانى بمناصب حساسة كما قلت ونقول ان المعيار لاختيار من يشغل تلك المناصب هو الكفاءة ( وان كان ذلك غير مطبق ابدا بنظامنا ) الكفاءة فقط وليس الديانة فلياتى مسيحى او نوبى ليتقلد اى منصب طالما هو الاصلح ولنا السؤال هل من قبيل المصادفة ان منصب هام كالمحافظ لا نجد به ابدا مسيحى على الرغم من كثرة عددهم و تواجد عدد لا بأس به من المفكرين واصحاب المهن المرموقة بينهم .


للمسيحيين مطالب فى تقلد المناصب أعتبرها عادلة وإن كانوا موجودين بالفعل فى الجيش والشرطة ومنهم وزراء والوزير منصب يفوق منصب المحافظ ولدى إحصائيات مأخوذة من كتابات المسيحيين تظهر تقلدهم للكثير من المناصب فى مصر منذ قديم الزمان .وأعترض على إقحام أهل النوبة فى الموضوع فهم فى القلب منا مثل المسيحيين تماماً ومقولة أنهم أقلية يريد من يروجها زعزعة إستقرار البلد وأرى أن الدولة بدأت فى النظر لصعيد مصر وخاصة النوبة ونرى الأن مشاريع تنفذ هناك . وقد سافرت لأبو سمبل أكثر من مرة ولم أجد المواطن النوبى يشعر أنه أقلية أو أنه ليس مصرياً وإن كان كبار السن منهم يتمنون العودة لأماكن كان النيل قد طمرها وعادت الأن وهذا مطلب عادل وأقول أن من يريد أن يشعر بالأمن والأطمئنان والسلام والحب وحسن الترحيب فعليه الذهاب لأبو سمبل وقرى النوبة حيث تستقبلك بسمة أهلها الطيبين 
أعلم أنى جاوبت عن أسلة موجهة للأستاذ سيد حسن ولكن كلنا واحد والمصلحة مشتركة وهى مصلحة مصر .
أشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> المحترم / علاء فرج
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> مرحبا بك واشكرك على استقبالك مقالتي بقبول حسن واتمنى أن تسود هذه الطريقة بيننا هنا رغم اختلاف الأمزجة والأنفس وبعد :
> 
> أشاطرك والأستاذ الفاضل / سيد جعيتم تمنى مشاركة نصراني أو بهائي أو أحد ممن ينتمي لمذاهب الأقلية في مصر ويعرض وجهة نظره في الموضوع .
> 
> ثم إنني احب أن احدد معك واتفق معك على أن نقطة البدء وبؤرة النقاش هي سبب حدوث ما يسمى بالفتنة الطائفية أو العرقية في مصر وحتى لا نبتعد بالنقاش عن مجراه الذي أراده كاتبه المحترم .
> ...





> الأستاذ المحترم / سيد جعيتم
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا لك سيدي الكريم على جميل إطرائك واهتمامك وبعد :
> 
> موضوعك صعب ويلمس يومياتنا التي نعيشها بمصر في قلبها واشفق عليك من الأخذ والرد به جدا ولكن أنت لها يا سيدي بإذن الله تعالى .
> 
> واوافقك الرأي في تعليقك على مقالي وإضافتك لعنصر التدخل الخارجي فهو شئ منطقي جدا فمصر لا يراد لها أن تفيق أبدا حتى لا تغير أو تساعد في تغيير الواقع المر الذي نحياه .
> ...



الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد حسن 
لك منى عظيم الأحترام . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / علاء فرج
سعيد بالمناقشات المجدية وبالأسلوب الجميل . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخى الفاضل / القواس 
السلام عليكم
ال


> أخوه الحضور
> أنا أعلم جيدا أنه لن يدخل مسيحي واحد للمناقشه
> و لذلك حاولت البحث عن تلك المشاكل و لم أجد شيء
> كلها عباره عن
> اضهاد الأقباط و مشاكل الأقباط
> و تحت المسمى لا يوجد ذكر لمشكله واحده
> ما أجده هو نقطتان
> 1- عدد كراسي مجلس الشعب يكون لهم 50 كرسي
> 2- بناء كنائس جديده
> ...


لنصبر يا سيدى لربما يدخل أحد إخواننا من المسيحيين فى مصر للموضوع لعرض قضاياهم وسنناقشها بأسلوب حضرى
ثم أن تحديد عدد من المقاعد للمسيحيين مخالف للديموقراطية وأاخذ عليهم إعتزالهم العمل السياسى فكيف ستكون لهم مقاعد بدون أن يترشحوا وقبل أن يترشحوا يجب أن يؤدوا خدمات لأهل منطقتهم وأن تكون لهم مواقف مشهودة لصالح البلد ويوجد أماكن يقطنها الكثير من المسيحيين مثل شبرا على سبيل المثال وكذا بعض قرى صعيد مصر ويمكن أن يترشح من يريد منهم فيها . ولا ننسى النسبة التى يعينها رئيس الجمهورية فى مجلس الشعب وهى حوالى عشرة مقاعد يكون معظمهم من المسيحيين .

----------


## علاء فرج

استاذنا الجليل سيد جعيتم
اسمح لى قبل استكمال النقاش وبعدما علمت من خلال الروايه الرائعة للدكتور فنديس انك كنت ظابط مشارك بحرب العبور ان اقف امامك انتباه ولن اتحرك او اطرف عين قبل ان تسمح لى بالاستراحة
انه لفخر لنا ان نتحدث مع مثلكم يا سيدى الكريم مجرد ترديدكم لاسمنا هو شرف لنا يا سيدى الفاضل
تقبل منى فائق الاحترام و التوقير اللائق ببطل دافع عن شرفنا و كرامتنا .

----------


## طائر الشرق

يوجد عادل لبيب  محافظ  قنا و البحيرة الاسبق والاسكندرية الحالى وهو مسيحى
فكيف لم يتقلدوا منصب المحافظ

----------


## علاء فرج

> يوجد عادل لبيب محافظ قنا و البحيرة الاسبق والاسكندرية الحالى وهو مسيحى
> فكيف لم يتقلدوا منصب المحافظ


شكرا على المعلومة لا وكمان محافظة هامة جدا و تساوى عدة محافظات اخرى مع الاحترام الكامل لجميع محافظات مصر



> ثم أن تحديد عدد من المقاعد للمسيحيين مخالف للديموقراطية وأاخذ عليهم إعتزالهم العمل السياسى فكيف ستكون لهم مقاعد بدون أن يترشحوا وقبل أن يترشحوا يجب أن يؤدوا خدمات لأهل منطقتهم وأن تكون لهم مواقف مشهودة لصالح البلد ويوجد أماكن يقطنها الكثير من المسيحيين مثل شبرا على سبيل المثال وكذا بعض قرى صعيد مصر ويمكن أن يترشح من يريد منهم فيها . ولا ننسى النسبة التى يعينها رئيس الجمهورية فى مجلس الشعب وهى حوالى عشرة مقاعد يكون معظمهم من المسيحيين


سأختلف معك هنا استاذى الفاضل ولتسمح لى سأناقش رأيكم وارد عليه .
فأنا اؤيد الرأى القائل بتخصيص نسبة من مجلس الشعب للاقبط ، وحتى لو قلنا انه مجلس صورى ولافائده منه وانه بمثابة نادى للحزب ويقضى اغلب اعضائه الجلسات فى النوم ،  فأقول ان من حق اخوانا الاقباط ايضا خاصة من لديه ارق الدخول للمجلس لينعم بساعات من النوم الهادئ ،  وكذلك فلهم الحق فى دخول نسبة منهم لتشارك فى نهبنا و الحصول على اراضى و تسهيلات اسوة بأخوانهم من الاعضاء المسلمين فالمساواه فى النهب عدل يا سيدى الكريم .
ولنقترب اكثر من الواقع فدورات عدة لم يفلح احدا من الاقباط الفوز فى الانتخابات وعلى ما افتكر كان العضو رامى لكح اخر من استطاع الفوز ثم هرب خارج مصر بعد قضايا فساد .
واظن ان عدم ترشيح الاقباط من قبل الحزب كان خطأ كبير فكان بمقدورهم ترشيح بعض الاسماء ثم بطريقتهم ينجحوهم . ودعنى اطرح سؤال لو تمت انتخابات حرة بالفعل هل سيتواجد احد من الاخوة الاقباط بالمجلس ؟ لن يحدث و المعيار ليس خدمات تقدم كما قلت استاذ سيد بل اختيار يغلبه العواطف الدينية فى الاساس ،  ولن يستطع قبطى مهما قدم من خدمات  الصمود امام عبارة ( الاسلام هو الحل ) الا اذا تواجدوا داخل دائرة بأعداد اكبر من عدد المسلمين و ذلك صعب لانهم منتشرين على جميع ارض مصر وحتى اماكن الصعيد المتواجدون بها فهى قرى لا تشكل دائرة انتخابية كاملة . كما ان نسبة ال10 مقاعد المحددة من قبل الرئيس غير متناسبة مع عددهم و المفروض انها مخصصة لاصحاب الكفاءة من طرفى الامة . والان بعدما تأكدنامن صعوبة دخول الاقباط المجلس الا عن طريق الكوته فمرحبا بها كما ان الكثير من دول العالم المتشابهة معنا تطبق ذلك النظام .
مع التحية

----------


## طائر الشرق

هل نريد دولة مؤسسات ام دولة افراد؟
نحن نريد دولة قائمة وليست مجرد خطوات تمشى بنا الى الامام مرة والى الخلف الف مرة

----------


## سيد حسن

الأستاذ المحترم / علاء فرج

السلام عليكم

بداية يا سيدي أشكرك على ردك الرزين واكرر ضرورة أن نحدد أسباب حدوث ما يسمى بالفتنة الطائفية بين المسلمين والنصارى في مصر وإذا حاولنا أن نتفق على أن ليس ثمة أسباب تدعو المسلمين إلى إثارة النصارى واستفزازهم من تلقاء أنفسهم وهم يشكلون اكثر من 90% من لوحة الفسيفساء التي ترسم خريطة مصر السكانية وليس هناك مشروع ترانسفير يقوده الرأي العام المسلم في مصر ضد النصارى وازيدك من الشعر بيتا انه ليس بيد عامة المسلمين من الشعب المصري شئ يقهرون به النصارى أو يضايقونهم .

ويتبقى لنا الآن لاعبان مكملان لعناصر المواجهة وهما النظام الحاكم والنصارى ومن الضروري أن نتبين كيف يمكن لاحدهما على انفراد أو لكليهما مجتمعين أن يشكلا سببا لتلك الأزمة .

سأفترض عدم القصدية في سيناريو تصاعد ضغوط النصارى في رفع حد مطالبهم من الحريات الدينية وكذا تقاسم السلطة في نفس الوقت الذي يرفض فيه النظام الحاكم الابتعاد عن خط المنتصف بين الجانبين وتحديد شكل مصر الديني والاجتماعي واستمراره في استخدام المسكنات التي لم تعد تؤثر في جسد المسلمين والنصارى في مصر وشكلت أجسام مناعية ضدها وكذا سذاجة الأدوات المستخدمة في جمع الطرفين على كلمة واحدة والتي جاءت بنتائج عكسية .

إن مشروعات النصارى الدينية والاجتماعية في مصر هي حق طبيعي لهم من منطلق أن الأحلام والأمنيات لا سقف لها وهم يحسنون استغلال الفراغ والفضاء وهذا أيضا شئ طبيعي ولكن هناك طرف متربص ينظر لما يحدث بسخط والم نفسي كبير ولكن دون أن يحرك ساكنا لانه ممزق ومفتت وهو الطرف المسلم ولكن لا يخلو الأمر من محاولات التصدي لهذه الأحلام والمكاسب النصرانية وان كانت فردية ومتباعدة إلا إنها موجودة وهى التي تخلق الفتنة نتيجة الصدام .

هنا قد يكون النصارى مندهشون ومتعجبون من مقاومة برنامجهم وبالأخص انه برنامج سلمى ولا يشمل مواجهات وان كان من الممكن أن يتخلله استفزازات لكنهم لا يرون أنها سبب كافي لتحطيم حلمهم في إكمال مشاريعهم الدينية والاجتماعية في مصر .

نفس الأسباب الموجودة على الساحة المصرية الآن التي أدت إلى فتح الباب على مصراعيه أمام نصارى مصر لنفض غبار الكبت في الماضي القريب هي نفسها الأسباب التي نقلت هذا الغبار ليغطى الطرف المسلم فالنظام تحول من الصبغة الدينية في عهد السادات إلى الصبغة العلمانية في العهد الحالي والنجاح الذي حققه السادات خارجيا والثمن الذي قام بدفعه لتحييد الخارج جنى ثماره في إطلاق يده في الداخل وهذا ما فقده النظام الآن فقد اصبح سيف اضطهاد الأقلية النصرانية مسلطا على رقبته وهذا السيف هو أداة دولية للإمبريالية العالمية وتستخدمه مع معارضيها مع اختلاف رد الفعل فالصين تتعرض له ومصر تتعرض له ولكن رد الفعل غير متساو والأسباب معروفة ، وفى الداخل هناك عدو للنظام وهو التيار الديني الراديكالي ( المسلم بالطبع ) والذي خلق للنظام توترا كان في قمته بعد اغتيال السادات وأدى إلى عدم التسامح مع أي شكل من أشكال النمو الديني  وهو ما افرغ الساحة للنصارى وشكل لهم فرصة تاريخية للعودة بقوة إلى صعود سلم القوة الديني والسياسي في مصر ولا شك أن محاولات استغلال العلاقة المتوترة بين النظام والتيار الإسلامي تمت بشكل رائع في أحيان كثيرة وأنا كنت شاهدا على الكثير منها ولكن لكي لا اظلم النظام فهو قد انتبه ولكن بعد فترة كبيرة إلى الاستخدام السيئ لهذه الوسيلة وهكذا فالنتيجة الطبيعية للصعود التاريخي لنجم النصارى هو محاولات مقاومة فردية ولكن التحذير من أن سوء استخدام هذه الفرصة التاريخية قد يحول فيما بعد المقاومة إلى جماعية ومنظمة في المستقبل القريب .

ومن هنا كانت أسباب الاحتكاكات ومن هنا أيضا النصيحة بعدم الركون إلى استمرار الطرف المسلم على حالة عدم الاتزان والتفتت تلك فالتاريخ ميزان المتنافسين وعلى سبيل المثال في داخل الأسرة المسلمة كلما صعد تيار المجون والانحلال صعد أمامه للتوازن تيار الأخلاق والالتزام وهى سنة كونية في دفع الناس بعضهم لبعض ، وعلى هذا فأنا أراهن على الذكاء الاجتماعي للنصارى من ألا تأخذهم نشوة الحريات للضغط على مناطق حساسة لدى الآخر حتى ولو بغير قصد .

سيدي الفاضل علاء فرج ربما اختلف معك في رؤيتنا لحجم ما يجب أن تأخذه النصارى من مكاسب سياسية ودينية وربما   أرى أيضا انه ثمة أماكن ليس من المفيد أن يلجها النصارى لتثبيت السلم والأمن الاجتماعي ولضمان عدم استفزاز الأغلبية إلا انه يبقى لزاما على ولزاما عليك الإقرار والاعتراف بأنه هناك حياة افضل للنصارى كأقلية إذا تم وضع تعريف شامل وكامل ومنهجي من قبل السلطة الحاكمة للأقلية النصرانية التي تحيا في ظل دولة يدين غالب أهلها بالإسلام يعينها على معرفة حدود حركتها داخل المجتمع وحقوقها وواجباتها انطلاقا من كونهم أقلية هذا إذا أردنا حلحلة الموقف والعودة بالأرجوحة السياسية إلى نقطة الاستقرار والثبات أما إذا أردنا الاستمرار في الكذب على المنطق والحقيقة الموجودة على الأرض فعلينا الاستمرار في استهلاك مفردات المواطنة والعدالة والحرية حتى حين .

وبالمناسبة عودة إلى رؤيتك بأنه ليس هناك ثمة قوانين إسلامية ستدمرها إتاحة الحريات الدينية احيلك إلى كلامك من أن الأزهر اقر بأن أحكام الطلاق لم تعد صالحة للتطبيق وهو يدخل في نطاق تأثير الحريات الدينية على ما أظن ثم إن صمود قوانين الأحوال الشخصية والمواريث كسمة مميزة للإسلام بات الآن محل شك سيدي الفاضل فكيف إذن لا تؤثر إطلاق الحريات في تغيير القوانين والنظم ذات الصبغة الدينية .

والملحوظة الأخرى فيما يخص غلق المساجد مبكرا بعد الصلاة مباشرة أنا انقل شهادة أحد خدم المساجد لي حين سألته عن السبب وكان رده بأنها أوامر مباشرة من أمن الدولة ولهم أسباب في رأيي أهم من سرقة المساجد سيدي الكريم !!! ، كما وانه ليس ثمة ارتباط منهجي بين أداء الصلوات في المسجد وبين علاج أسنان المصلين أو تعليمهم الحياكة وخلافه في مبنى ملحق به على سبيل المثال واظنك تفهمني !! ، ويتبقى أن الزواج عند المسلمين دينيا أيضا وليس مدنيا .

وللأستاذ الفاضل سيد جعيتم شرف كبير لي أن تقوم بالرد على أي مقال موجه لشخصي الضعيف وشكرا لك .

آسف على الإطالة أستاذ علاء وسامحني أيها المبجل وشكرا جزيلا لك .

----------


## علاء فرج

> واكرر ضرورة أن نحدد أسباب حدوث ما يسمى بالفتنة الطائفية بين المسلمين والنصارى في مصر وإذا حاولنا أن نتفق على أن ليس ثمة أسباب تدعو المسلمين إلى إثارة النصارى واستفزازهم من تلقاء أنفسهم وهم يشكلون اكثر من 90% من لوحة الفسيفساء التي ترسم خريطة مصر السكانية وليس هناك مشروع ترانسفير يقوده الرأي العام المسلم في مصر ضد النصارى وازيدك من الشعر بيتا انه ليس بيد عامة المسلمين من الشعب المصري شئ يقهرون به النصارى أو يضايقونهم .
> 
> ويتبقى لنا الآن لاعبان مكملان لعناصر المواجهة وهما النظام الحاكم والنصارى ومن الضروري أن نتبين كيف يمكن لاحدهما على انفراد أو لكليهما مجتمعين أن يشكلا سببا لتلك الأزمة .


الاستاذ سيد حسن
بصراحة اردت الاتفاق معك وبمجرد مشاهدتى لأسمك بمداخله جديدة تمنيت ان اعلق عليها بالتوافق ومشاطرتك الرأى ورغم خيبة املى فى ذلك بيد انه يتبقى لى الترحيب الشديد بأسلوبك الراقى فى عرض افكارك و لغتك البليغه الجميله ونقاشك الهادئ
ولتسمح لى ساتعرض لرأيك فى عرض اسباب الاضطرابات و الحساسيات بالتفنيد ، وخاصة ان قد اخرجت الشعب المصرى المسلم من الامر و علقته برقبة الحكومة و الاقباط  فقط ، وبذلك جعلتنى فى موقف الدفاع عن النظام وما كنت احب ابدا ان اكون فى ذلك الموقف ، وأقول انهم بالفعل لهم اخطاء فى ادارة الازمة و لكنها اخطاء نتيجة لسؤ تقدير للأمور معهود فى حكومتنا وليس بسبب علمانيتهم كما تفضلت، وليتهم كانوا كذلك، فهم ليست لهم اى ايدلوجية ولايفهمون فيها انها حكومة تصريف الاعمال و اليوم بيوم و نظام رد الفعل وليس الفعل. هم حاولوا العمل على تخفيف الاحتقان بأساليب سطحية ساذجة كالعادة مثل حفلات افطار الوحدة الوطنية و زيارات التهنئة بالاعياد المسيحية . هذا عن موقف النظام ، اما الاقباط فقد صورتهم فى شكل انتهازى يستغلون الصراع بين النظام و الاخوان لتسجيل مكاسب ولم يتوقفوا عن اغتنام القضمات ، ولا نعفيهم كلية من الاسباب ولكن لا نلقى عليهم كل الاسباب ، ومطلبهم مشروع فى الحصول على الحريات الدينية و من قبيل ذلك بناء الكنائس وساطرح سؤال للجميع ، هل شاهد احدكم كنيسة جديدة تبنى ؟اننى اقطن بمدينة المنصورة ولم اشاهد ابدا تشيد كنيسة جديدة رغم زيادة عدد الاقباط بل قبيل اوقات الصلاة ينتشرون بالشوارع لايقاف تاكسى لايصالهم للكنيسة فهل شاهدنا مسلم يستقل تاكسى للذهاب الى المسجد ؟
ان المواطن المصرى العادى، الذى تجمع بأعداد و هاجم منازل تقام بها الصلوات ، و تجمع ايضا و هاجم منازل تأوى اطفال و نساء و اضرم فيها النيران، ومن يعمل على اغواء فتاة مسيحية بالحب و الزواج لاجل اخراجها من دينها ،  ان ذلك المواطن المسلم لهو سبب رئيسى فى الازمة بتعصبه و تشدده ولا ينبغى اغفال ذلك والا فلا امل فى ايجاد حل
مع التحية لك استاذ سيد حسن و حديثنا متواصل بمشيئة الله

----------


## سيد حسن

سيدي الكريم / علاء فرج

السلام عليكم

احمد لك حلو كلامك في التعبير عن شعورك تجاه مقالتي واظن بأن هذا هو المكسب الحقيقي والرئيسي في حوارنا وجدالنا حول قضية ما فاختلافك معي في الرأي لا يثير مكامن السوء في نفسي قدر ما يفعل عدم الاعتناء بأدب الحوار والصوت العالي ولن اخسر كثيرا إن بقيت على حالك ممسكا برأيك عند الطرف الآخر من النهر طالما انك لا تلقى على شواظ من كلمات جارحة أو تعليقات ساخرة ومهينة أو اتهامات ثقيلة موجعة وعلى هذا فأنا أشكرك كثيرا واثمن كلماتك مرة أخرى وبعد :

دعنا نتفق أولا على أننا نريد حلا أو على الأقل تشخيصا - يرضى غالب أطراف النقاش بمنتدانا هذا وعلى رأسهم السيد المحترم سيد جعيتم صاحب الموضوع - لمرض الاحتكاك والاصطدام بين المسلمين والنصارى في مصر والمسمى بالفتنة الطائفية وإذا توصلنا للأسباب التي تولد هذا المرض والبيئة التي تساعد على تنشيطه يمكننا بمجهودات بسيطة العمل على القضاء عليه .

أولا بوجهة نظر متواضعة من شخصي الضعيف رأيت أن المشاركين النشطين في المواجهة هم ثلاثة أطراف وهم الجانب المسلم الذي يشكل غالبية ولكنها مهمشة نوعا ما والنظام الحاكم الذي يملك أسباب القوة وفرض الرأي والجانب النصراني الذي تهب الرياح مواتية لسفنه ويعد هذا التقسيم الثلاثي حالة شاذة في مصر حيث أن الطبيعي أن يكون للصراع طرفين فقط مسلم ونصراني باعتبار أن النظام الحاكم هو جزء من أحد الأطراف الذي يمثل الأغلبية ويكون النظام الحاكم مرآة عاكسة لهذا الطرف الغالب ومحققا لطموحاته ويأتي في سلم أولوياته بغض النظر عن الثاني أو الثالث في ترتيب سلم الأولويات .

ثانيا أقول أيضا بأن الطرف المسلم في مصر ليست عنده دوافع أولية تجعله هجوميا وعنيفا من دون سبب ضد من يخالفه الاعتقاد سيما وان هذا الطرف المسلم يمثل الأغلبية الساحقة في وسط عربي ومسلم يمثل أغلبية أخرى ساحقة وليس عنده ما يخشاه من انقلاب الأوضاع أو الميزان لصالح ديانات أو أعراق أخرى سواء في مصر أو خارجها في الوسط العربي الإسلامي بالإضافة إلى أن هذا الطرف المسلم يعانى الكثير والكثير من العقبات والمشكلات الأخرى الذاتية المنشأ التي تجعله غير مهتم إلا ببناء نفسه أولا .

ثالثا أقول أيضا أن المسئولية الأهم والاشمل تقع على عاتق النظام المصري الذي يمسك العصا من منتصفها ويترك الساحة فارغة للشد والجذب بين الطرفين ويكتفى بالمسكنات دون أن يتدخل تدخلا جراحيا حاسما لاستئصال أسباب الخلاف فتحول هو في ظني إلى أحد أسباب الخلاف ، والتدخل الجراحي هذا هو كما سبق وقلت نصا  فى اطار اشمل للتعريف بهوية الدولة المصرية دينيا وايديولوجيا يجب تحديدا التركيز على " وضع تعريف شامل وكامل ومنهجي من قبل السلطة الحاكمة للأقلية النصرانية التي تحيا في ظل دولة يدين غالب أهلها بالإسلام يعينها على معرفة حدود حركتها داخل المجتمع وحقوقها وواجباتها انطلاقا من كونهم أقلية " هذه هي العملية الجراحية المنتظرة من شخصي الضعيف والتي إذا أجريت بدقة وأمانة تضمن تعافى جسد مصر من مرض صدام العرقيات والطوائف الدينية .

رابعا أقول أيضا يأن الطرف النصراني محظوظ في تولد مناخ مواتي له في البلد وحتى هنا ليست هناك مشكلة ولكن تكمن المشكلة حين يندفع الطرف النصراني بلا هوادة في تحصيل اكبر كم من المكاسب استغلالا لهذا المناخ وخلق واقع جديد في المجتمع المصري وكسب ارض جديدة دون أن يعبأ بمشاعر الأغلبية الصامتة المحتقنة الأمر الذي قد يؤدى وأدى بالفعل إلى حدوث ما نرى وما نسمع من صدامات والخوف كل الخوف أن تكون تلك الأحداث بروفة لما هو اكبر واخطر إن استمر الوضع على ما هو عليه .

هذا ما لدى وتبقى أن اقف مع سيادتكم افتراضا عند حد أن النظام الحاكم والجانب النصراني ليسا مذنبين في القضية وان الطرف المسلم هو السبب في رأيك كما يظهر من مقالاتك السابقة سيدي العزيز إذن في رأيك لماذا انتهج المسلمون هذا النهج ؟ وأي مكاسب يودون الحصول عليها من الاحتكاك بأبرياء !!؟ .

اشكر لك جدا أدبك الجم وحسن حديثك 

والسلام عليكم

----------


## القواس

> يوجد عادل لبيب  محافظ  قنا و البحيرة الاسبق والاسكندرية الحالى وهو مسيحى
> فكيف لم يتقلدوا منصب المحافظ


يا زين ما نقيت يا هيثم
حسبي الله و النعم الوكيل فيه و قراراته الغريبه
و الله يمسيك بالخير يا محجوب

----------


## القواس

> أخى الفاضل / القواس 
> السلام عليكم
> ال
> لنصبر يا سيدى لربما يدخل أحد إخواننا من المسيحيين فى مصر للموضوع لعرض قضاياهم وسنناقشها بأسلوب حضرى
> ثم أن تحديد عدد من المقاعد للمسيحيين مخالف للديموقراطية وأاخذ عليهم إعتزالهم العمل السياسى فكيف ستكون لهم مقاعد بدون أن يترشحوا وقبل أن يترشحوا يجب أن يؤدوا خدمات لأهل منطقتهم وأن تكون لهم مواقف مشهودة لصالح البلد ويوجد أماكن يقطنها الكثير من المسيحيين مثل شبرا على سبيل المثال وكذا بعض قرى صعيد مصر ويمكن أن يترشح من يريد منهم فيها . ولا ننسى النسبة التى يعينها رئيس الجمهورية فى مجلس الشعب وهى حوالى عشرة مقاعد يكون معظمهم من المسيحيين .


*السلام عليكم
أستاذنا الفاضل
أقول لك لن يدخلوا لأسباب
1- انطوائهم على ذاتهم في منتدياتهم الدينيه و عدم حبهم للاختلاط
2- القضيه غير موجوده أصلا فلا يوجد شيء للعرض
3- التركز خاصتهم لا يستطيع تكوين كيان لضمان الفوز بالانتخابات
4- طلب تقسيم البرلمان بالنسب حسب الديانه لا يجوز
لماذا لا أقسمه حسب العرق أو حسب مساحه المحافظه أو عدد السكان في كل منطقه
مبادىء ثابته لا يمكن التغاضي عنها

لو رغبت أتيتك بهم للنقاش و لكن صدقني 
ستتمنى ألف مره أنك لم توافق
السلام عليكم*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> استاذنا الجليل سيد جعيتم
> اسمح لى قبل استكمال النقاش وبعدما علمت من خلال الروايه الرائعة للدكتور فنديس انك كنت ظابط مشارك بحرب العبور ان اقف امامك انتباه ولن اتحرك او اطرف عين قبل ان تسمح لى بالاستراحة
> انه لفخر لنا ان نتحدث مع مثلكم يا سيدى الكريم مجرد ترديدكم لاسمنا هو شرف لنا يا سيدى الفاضل
> تقبل منى فائق الاحترام و التوقير اللائق ببطل دافع عن شرفنا و كرامتنا .


الأستاذ الفاضل / علاء فرج
أشكرك بشدة ولك أن تسترح يا سيدى ولتعلم أننا عندما شاركنا فى حرب العبور بكرامتنا من الهزيمة للنصر كان فى قلبنا كل مصرى وهتافنا الغير متفق عليه والذى لم تقم بتلقينه لنا أى جهة كان الله أكبر وقد هتف به كل المصريين بالجيش المصرى ولم يفكر أحد وقتها أنه مسلم أو مسيحى انما كنا نؤمن بوطننا وبعدالة قضيتنا وقد أنعم المولى على بالإصابة فى عمق سيناء وكان أحد ابرز الأطباء المعالجين لى مسيحي وكذا كان العديد من طاقم التمريض وصدقنى رغم أنى عرفت أسمائهم وقتها فلم يخطر ببالى وقتها إلا أننا كلنا مصريين . تقبل تحياتى لك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> يوجد عادل لبيب  محافظ  قنا و البحيرة الاسبق والاسكندرية الحالى وهو مسيحى
> فكيف لم يتقلدوا منصب المحافظ


الحقيقة أتمنى تكرار هذا المنصب لإخواننا المسيحيين 
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / علاء فرج


و


> لنقترب اكثر من الواقع فدورات عدة لم يفلح احدا من الاقباط الفوز فى الانتخابات وعلى ما افتكر كان العضو رامى لكح اخر من استطاع الفوز ثم هرب خارج مصر بعد قضايا فساد .


نجح بعده وزير الماليه الحالى يوسف بطرس غالى عن إحدى الدوائر بشبرا . أما عن رامى لكح فلو أعيد ترشيحه فى دائرة الظاهر فسينجح فما زال أهل الدائرة يذكرونه بالخير . وقد حزنت لسقوط منير فخرى عبد النور فى دائرة العباسية بعد نجاحه بأكتساح عن حزب الوفد فى دورة سابقة ولكنه بأعترافه أهمل فى الخدمات الخاصة بأهل الدائرة فلم يعاد أنتخابه . والمقياس فى نجاح الأعضاء مختلف فمعظمهم ينجح بالخدمات الشخصية لمواطنى الدائرة لأن الناس لا تهتم إلا بمصالحها ولا تعلم عن مصالح البلد إلا أنها فى أيد أمينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه جـــــــــــــــــــداً والبعض ينجح بالعصبية والقبلية والبعد ينجح بتوزيع النقود والهدايا ولا أنكر أن النجاح على أساس الدين يكون من الأسباب 
ولهذا وأن كنت أرى أنه بعيد عن الديموقراطية أن يكون هناك كوته للأقباط بتخصيص عدد مقاعد معين وأهو كله ينصب فى تطفيحنا نحن الكوته
واشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لأنبا بيشوى الرجل الثانى فى الكنيسة لـ«المصرى اليوم»: من يردد أن مصر محتلة من العرب «مخطئ»
لماذا يردد رجال الكنيسة أن مصر محتلة من العرب حتى الآن؟

- من يردد ذلك مخطئ لأن الاحتلال يفرض الجزية ونحن لا ندفع جزية والرئيس مبارك أعلن مبدأ المواطنة وأعلاه فى الدستور وشدد على أن جميع المواطنين متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات بغض النظر عن الدين فهل بعد ذلك يليق أن ينظر للرئيس مبارك الذى يحب كل المصريين على أنه رئيس الدولة «المستعمرة»؟! 

فى هذا رد على موضوع إنتشار الإسلام بحد السيف وعلى أحتلال المسلمين لمصر وعلى موضوع الجزيه

وأنقل لكم من الحديث

■ بعض القيادات المسيحية أبدت اعتراضاتها على ذكر القرآن فى الشارع خاصة من خلال المكبرات وأجهزة التسجيل؟

- الشىء الذى يضايق هو تعمد البعض تشغيل القرآن أثناء القداسات أو الاجتماعات بالرغم من عدم وجود صلاة فى ذلك الوقت فلا يستطيع الحضور أو الواعظ التركيز فيما يقال وهذا الأمر هو الذى يضايق.

أوافقه الرأى فى ذلك
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صادمات طائفية فى قرية ببنى سويف.. وإصابة مأمور مركز «ببا»

  كتب   عمر الشيخ    ١٨/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩

فرضت قوات الأمن المركزى أمس حصاراً مشدداً على قرية «الفقاعى» بمركز ببا ببنى سويف عقب صلاة الجمعة، بعد خروج ما يقرب من ٢٠٠ مسلم لمحاصرة مبنى تحت الإنشاء تابع للمطرانية بعد أداء المسيحيين الصلاة به، مما تسبب فى تراشق بين المسلمين والمسيحيين بالحجارة.

وتصدى فائق وأشرف وفايز وغطاس، وعزت رزق حنين للمسلمين الذين حاصروا المنزل «وصعد أعلى الكنيسة وأطلق الرصاص فى الهواء فى محاولة لتفريقهم ونجحت قوات الأمن فى السيطرة على الموقف وألقت القبض على نحو ١٥ مواطناً من الطرفين وتم احتجازهم داخل قسم شرطة ببا. وأكد عدد من شهود العيان إصابة العميد إيهاب حافظ، مأمور المركز، فى رأسه بالحجارة.

وبدأ المستشار حمدى فاروق، المحامى العام لنيابات بنى سويف، تحقيقات موسعة مع المتهمين.

----------


## علاء فرج

> هذا ما لدى وتبقى أن اقف مع سيادتكم افتراضا عند حد أن النظام الحاكم والجانب النصراني ليسا مذنبين في القضية وان الطرف المسلم هو السبب في رأيك كما يظهر من مقالاتك السابقة سيدي العزيز إذن في رأيك لماذا انتهج المسلمون هذا النهج ؟ وأي مكاسب يودون الحصول عليها من الاحتكاك بأبرياء !!


الاستاذ الفاضل سيد حسن
انا لم ابرأ الاقباط و لا النظام ولكنى انتظرت حتى مجئ احد الاخوة الاقباط للنقاش ليرد حينما ابدأ فى الانتقاد وهناك من الافعال التى ارتكبوها لن اكون متجنيا عليهم حين اصفها بالاجرام من قبيل ذلك الايعاذ الى مجموعة منهم ان تتحول الى الاسلام وبعد تغيير الديانة بالاوراق الثبوتيه رجعوا الى المسيحية و طالبوا بأعادة ما كان ليقع جدال و قضايا قانونية بالمحاكم و دينية حول حد الردة و جدوى وضع خانة الديانة بالبطاقة وذلك كله القصد منه احراج الدولة و تصعيد القضية الى جهات خارج الحدود وتلك تصرفات مجرمة فى حق الوطن الذى به ما يكفى من المشاكل ولعب و سخرية من الاديان غير مسموح به ابدا
والان اسمح لى ان ارد على بعض العبارات بمداخلتك تستوجب النقد



> ويعد هذا التقسيم الثلاثي حالة شاذة في مصر حيث أن الطبيعي أن يكون للصراع طرفين فقط مسلم ونصراني باعتبار أن النظام الحاكم هو جزء من أحد الأطراف الذي يمثل الأغلبية ويكون النظام الحاكم مرآة عاكسة لهذا الطرف الغالب ومحققا لطموحاته ويأتي في سلم أولوياته بغض النظر عن الثاني أو الثالث في ترتيب سلم الأولويات .


لقد جانبك الصواب هنا يا سيدى الفاضل فلسنا الصين ولا توجد لدينا قوميات حتى يبطش النظام بالجانب الاضعف لينهى النزاع بوضع كل جانب فى حجمه كما طالبت ولاطرف غالب و مغلوب لدينا .
كما ان تبريرك بعدم وقوع الخطأمن جانب المسلمين لكبر حجمهم و اطمئنانهم الى استقرار وضعهم مقارنة بالجانب القبطى الاضعف غير دقيق و فكرتك تسرى على اوضاع الدول المتجاورة حيث حدود فاصلة و لا احتكاك مباشر بين الشعوب ولن يكون هناك بالفعل مبرر للمناوشات اما داخل وطن واحد فالوضع مختلف
ما رأيك سيدى الفاضل لنستدعى سببا هاما لحدوث الخلاف و اسالة الدماء فى السنوات الاخيرة الا و هو تحول فتيات اقباط للأسلام و زواجهن من مسلمين لنرى حجم الاخطاء من كل جانب و لنحلل القضية بحيادية تامة .
منتظرك استاذ سيد للنقاش حول تلك القضية
وقبل ان انهى كلامى معك اعرفك بشئ شخصى عنى بخصوص المربعات الحمراء المصاحبة لى كانت بسبب موضوع كتبته فى اول يوم دخلت فيه المنتدى رأى بعض الاخوة المشرفين انه موضوع سئ  وبه جراءة فى تناول قضية دينية فاعطونى تقييم سئ و مربعات حمراء .
تقبل احترامى استاذ سيد

----------


## سيد حسن

الأستاذ المحترم / علاء فرج

السلام عليكم

ابدأ بما ختمت به سيادتكم وهو سابقة تقييمك غير الجيدة لدى بعض مشرفي المنتدى في موضوعك الديني الذي وصفته بالجريء فأقول بداية هذا تقييم مشرفي المنتدى وهم على ما أظن مقيدون بمبادئ معينة وخطوط حمراء ولهم عذرهم وكان عليك أن تقنعهم بوجهة نظرك فهنا التحدي ، أما تقييم شخصي الضعيف فلا خط احمر له في الدين إلا سوء الأدب مع كلمة أو شخص يرضى عنهما الرب فافعل ما شئت هذا حقك وبعد :

هذه أول مرة تسوق لي فيها مثلا سلبيا ووقائع محددة عن النصارى في موضوعنا هذا ولا يلزمك كي تفعل هذا أن تنتظر مجيء أحد النصارى للمناقشة والتفاعل فنحن هنا لا نفصل بين طرفين إنما نسوق مكنونات أنفسنا عن تلك القضية ولا يهم إن كانت مع أو ضد أحد الطرفين ويزيد اطمئنانك عدم تعمدك التجريح في أي من الطرفين .

وفيما يخص وصفى للتقسيم الثلاثي للأطراف الفاعلة في القضية بالشاذ فالطبيعي أن تكون الحكومة ممثلة للأغلبية ومحققة لرغباتها العقيدية والدينية في البلاد ومن بينها تهذيب تطلعات وطموحات الأقلية الدينية المتعايشة معها وبما أن موقف النظام المصري العلماني التوجه – حتى ولو كانت علمانية شكلية – يأخذ موقف الوسيط فقد اصبح بالرغم منى ومنك طرفا ثالثا وهو سلوك حكومي متفرد بين الأنظمة الحكومية المناظرة في بلدان العالم ، ثم إنني لم اقترب من كلمة بطش لا حرفا ولا معنى وانما مقصدي هو أن النظام الحاكم ( سواء كان طرفا منحازا للغالب المسلم – وهذا طبيعي – أم كان وسيطا ) وجب عليه ما قلته نصا مرتين وهذه الثالثة " وضع تعريف شامل وكامل ومنهجي من قبل السلطة الحاكمة للأقلية النصرانية التي تحيا في ظل دولة يدين غالب أهلها بالإسلام يعينها على معرفة حدود حركتها داخل المجتمع وحقوقها وواجباتها انطلاقا من كونهم أقلية " ، إذن ليس هناك مكان في كلماتي للبطش أو العنصرية أو الدموية أو السلوكيات العنيفة التي قد ترد لذهن من يقرأ كلمة بطش ! ، فلسنا بحاجة للصين في هذا المثال تحديدا .

وسأقف عند مبرري - الذي سقته دفاعا عن الطرف المسلم بأنه ليس لديه دافع لخلق هكذا فتنة وهو يملك كل مقومات الاطمئنان على انه الغالب دائما – سأقف عنده بافتراض انه خاطئ وسأتفق معك في ذلك ولكن قبل التسليم لك بأن الطرف المسلم مثير للمشكلات دعني أتناقش معك في نقطة تحول فتيات نصرانيات للإسلام بالزواج من مسلمين واتساءل :

·	كم حالة زواج وتحول تقريبا حدثت في البلاد كي تشعل الفتنة في طول البلاد وعرضها ؟
·	هل عملية الزواج هذه يمكن أن تتم قصرا دون موافقة الفتاة على الزواج ؟ وأين شخصيتها الدينية ومسئوليتها الشخصية عن ذلك ؟
·	هل عايشت حالات الزواج المشار إليها كي تحكم بأنها مغلفة بهدف ديني بحت أم أنها قصص حب عادية بين رجل وفتاة ؟
·	هل تم اتهام منظمات أو مؤسسات إسلامية بعينها بسعيها وراء تلك الحالات أم أنها أخذت شكلا فرديا ؟
·	وهل الزواج بين مسلم ونصرانية بدعة جديدة أم أنها أمر طبيعي استهله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بارتباطه بمارية القبطية ؟ 
·	أليس من الطبيعي أن يحدث هذا في مجتمع غالبه رجال مسلمين وهو يحدث بشكل طبيعي جدا في مجتمعات نصرانية بحتة يمثل فيها الرجل المسلم لا شئ ؟

ربما لا أستطيع وضع هذه الفرضية ضمن مسببات الفتنة بهذا الشكل وأنا معترض إذا سمحت لي على تبسيط القضية هذا التبسيط المخل بعظمها وخطورتها في مجرد حالات زواج وانما أريد أن نرقى إلى فكر نصراني إستراتيجي ( احسدهم عليه ) اكتسب به أرضا ووضعا تجاوز به اكثر من 90% من حجم شعب يحيا بين ظهرانيه واجبر نظامه الحاكم على إعطائه وضعية تعادل غالب سكانه من المسلمين في الحقوق والحريات الدينية بل لا أبالغ إن قلت انه تفوق عليه في الحركة والحريات الدينية بل والمدنية ولكنه في طريقه هذا اخطأ وداس على مناطق استفزاز تلك الغالبية المضطربة كما يجوس جامع العسل مكامن النحل ! .

أتوقع من سيادتكم في ردكم المأمول إيراد حيثيات اتهام اكثر عمومية ومنهجية تدين الطرف المسلم في إشعال الفتنة الطائفية .

شكرا لكم جدا تفاعلكم ومثابرتكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

يجب أن تشمل مناقاشاتنا أماكن العبادة الخاصة بالمسيحيين بكل صراحة فهذا من أسباب الخلاف وأنا أرى أن الخلافات قد علا صوتها 



> وانما أريد أن نرقى إلى فكر نصراني إستراتيجي ( احسدهم عليه ) اكتسب به أرضا ووضعا تجاوز به اكثر من 90% من حجم شعب يحيا بين ظهرانيه واجبر نظامه الحاكم على إعطائه وضعية تعادل غالب سكانه من المسلمين في الحقوق والحريات الدينية بل لا أبالغ إن قلت انه تفوق عليه في الحركة والحريات الدينية بل والمدنية ولكنه في طريقه هذا اخطأ وداس على مناطق استفزاز تلك الغالبية المضطربة كما يجوس جامع العسل مكامن النحل ! .


أرى أن الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد حسن أجاب ببلاغة تامة عن هذا الموضوع 
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## علاء فرج

> فرضت قوات الأمن المركزى أمس حصاراً مشدداً على قرية «الفقاعى» بمركز ببا ببنى سويف عقب صلاة الجمعة، بعد خروج ما يقرب من ٢٠٠ مسلم لمحاصرة مبنى تحت الإنشاء تابع للمطرانية بعد أداء المسيحيين الصلاة به، مما تسبب فى تراشق بين المسلمين والمسيحيين بالحجارة.


الاستاذ الفاضل سيد حسن
بداية أكرر اعجابى بأسلوبك و بلاغة حديثك ، وانى لغير قادر على مقارعة ذلك الاسلوب الرائع فى عرض فكرك ، بيد ان ما يجعلنى اواصل النقاش معك و أنت بذلك القدر من الموهبة و شمولية الفكر اننى قد غالبت عواطفى المتفقه مع رأيك و حكمت عقلى و ضميرى ووجدت ان الحق معى ويدعمه الحقائق المنقولة دائما من اماكن التوترات و الاحتكاك. و قد نقل الاستاذ سيد جعيتم اخر خبر  مجموعة من المسلمين تحاصر مبنى دينى قبطى تحت الانشاء  ، كنت احسبهم قد توجهوا لمساعدة اخوانهم الاقباط فى الانتهاء من بنائه فقل لى يا استاذى الفاضل اى خطأ ارتكبه الاقباط هنا وأى وضعية للأقباط تساوى ما لدى المسلمين من حريات دينيه بل تفوقها كما قلت . الا نشعر بالخجل و العار القومى من قذف اناس بالحجارة لانهم يصلون لتكن منصفا و محايدا استاذ سيد حسن و لتوزع لى الاخطاء هنا و لتقل كلمتك ان التعصب الدينى الكاره و المحتقر لأى دين مغاير هو السبب الرئيسى فيما يحدث 
منتظر ردك على ذلك الموضوع و سأنتقل للحديث عن مسألة تحول الفتيات النصرانيات الى الاسلام بمداخلة مستقلة
تقبل تحياتى و اعجابى بشخصك استاذ سيد

----------


## القواس

> يجب أن تشمل مناقاشاتنا أماكن العبادة الخاصة بالمسيحيين بكل صراحة فهذا من أسباب الخلاف وأنا أرى أن الخلافات قد علا صوتها


*هيدرا الأسواني
عن موقع حريتنا
نبدأ بالمحافظات التي إحتلت أعلى نسبة للكنائس الموجودة

إحتلت محافظة أسيوط أعلى نسبة للكنائس الموجودة بها، فعدد الكنائس 425 كنيسة بالمحافظة، وعدد المساجد 3883 مسجدا لتكون نسبة عدد الكنائس لعدد المساجد 10.945%

وتليها محافظة المنيا بنسبة 10.855%، حيث تحتوي على 406 كنيسة بينما تحتوي على 3740 مسجدا

بينما تحتل محافظتي شمال سيناء والوادي الجديد ذيل القائمة بنسبة 0.277% للوادي الجديد بكنيسة واحدة مقابل 360 مسجدا، و 0.299% النسبة في شمال سيناء بكنيستين مقابل 667 مسجد

تبلغ عدد المحافظات التي تقل نسبة الكنائس بها عن 1% تسعة محافظات في مصر، هي على الترتيب من الأعلى للأقل المنوفية، الدقهلية، دمياط، مطروح، الشرقية، البحيرة، كفر الشيخ، شمال سيناء، الوادي الجديد 

ويبلغ عدد المحافظات التي تقل بها نسبة الكنائس عن 3% وتزيد عن 1% عشرة محافظات في مصر، هي على الترتيب من الأعلى للأقل قنا، أسوان، بني سويف، الجيزة، الغربية، القليوبية، الإسماعيلية، الفيوم، جنوب سيناء، البحر الأحمر

بينما يبلغ عدد المحافظات التي تقل بها نسبة الكنائس عن 6% وتزيد عن 3% أربعة محافظات هي على الترتيب من الأعلى للأقل سوهاج، الأقصر، الأسكندرية، السويس

ويتبقى بذلك محافظتان من محافظات مصر المحروسة هما القاهرة بنسبة 6.659%، وبور سعيد بنسبة 6.849%

النسبة الكبرى من الكنائس تتركز في الحضر بينما تقل النسبة في الريف فيوجد لدينا 18 محافظة في مصر من أصل 23 محافظة تحتوي ريفا تقل بها نسبة الكنائس عن 3%، وربما ما يثير الدهشة أن محافظة مثل دمياط لا يحتوي ريفها على أي كنيسة بنسبة 0%، بينما محافظة كبري مثل محافظة الجيزة يحتوي ريفها على خمس كنائس فقط بنسبة 0.237%، بينما يحتوي ريفها على 2103 مسجد، ولا يخفى على أحد أن قرية بمها التى حدثت بها الأحداث الطائفية الأخيرة تقع فى محافظة الجيزة.

وأخيرا نظرة عامة على إجمالي أعداد دور العبادة على مستوي مصر كلها، نجد أن المساجد المقيدة بالإحصائية 64676 مسجدا، وعدد الكنائس 1950 كنيسة، وبذلك نجد أن نسبة الكنائس إلى المساجد في مصر هي 3.015% فقط لا غير ... نعم هذه أرقام وإحصائيات رسمية وهي ما تصرح بهذا الرقم المجحف لأي إنسان يؤمن بمبدأ المواطنة والمساواة

لا يوجد تصريح مباشر عن نسبة المسيحيين في مصر بالنسبة لعدد السكان، فبينما هناك من يقول أن النسبة أعلى من 15%، يقول البعض الأخر أنهم لا يتجاوزون 6% من عدد السكان، وهناك أقاويل بأن نسبة المسيحيين التي تسربت عقب الإحصاء الأخير هي 10% من عدد سكان مصر 

لكن لو أخذنا بأقل تقدير مطروح على الساحة وهو أن المسيحيين 6% من إجمالي عدد السكان، نرى أنهم يحتاجون لبناء ضعف عدد الكنائس الموجودة حاليا طبقا للغة الأرقام ليصلوا لأقل تقدير لأعدادهم في مصر

فهل حقا يبالغ المسيحيين عندما يطالبون ببناء الكنائس؟*

*أساس الكلام ايه
يوجد مساجد تتسع لعشرون فرد
و يوجد كنائس أكبر من مربع سكني كامل
ألا تحسب الأديره و تبلغ مساحة الواحد عدة أفدنه
كنت أسير بجانب دير ماري جرجس بالخطاطبه واجهت السور أكثر من 1000 متر
تبقى مساحته كام
المناقشه يجب أخذ جميع الأوجه بها
دمتم بخير*

----------


## علاء فرج

عزيزى قواس
دائما ما تأتينا فى حواراتك بمعلومات هامه و نشكرك على تلك الاحصائية




> فهل حقا يبالغ المسيحيين عندما يطالبون ببناء الكنائس؟
> 
> أساس الكلام ايه
> يوجد مساجد تتسع لعشرون فرد
> و يوجد كنائس أكبر من مربع سكني كامل
> ألا تحسب الأديره و تبلغ مساحة الواحد عدة أفدنه
> كنت أسير بجانب دير ماري جرجس بالخطاطبه واجهت السور أكثر من 1000 متر
> تبقى مساحته كام
> المناقشه يجب أخذ جميع الأوجه بها


وأسمح لى ان ارد على كلامك و الذى يبدو منطقى غير انه بالتدقيق ستجد ان الاقباط بالفعل يحتاجون الى ضعف ما هو موجود من كنائس
وأطرح عليك سؤال ماذا سيفيد قبطى يعيش بمنطقة لا توجد بها كنيسة للصلاة من تواجد كاتدرائية ضخمه تبعد عنه عشرات الكيلو مترات و لايستطيع الوصول لها بسهوله وخاصة ان صلوات الاقباط له خصوصية مختلفه عن صلاتنا فهم يصطحبون اولادهم و نسائهم معهم للصلاة .
وربما ان ذلك احد اسباب كبر حجم الكنائس و قد لاحظت ذلك فعلا فالكنيسة بالنسبه لهم مكان للصلاة و مكان للتجمع حيث الاحتفالات بالمناسبات الاجتماعيه كحفلات الزواج و ايضا مكان للتجمع للصلاة على الموتى و تقبل العزاء .
فلا تقيس النشاط الدائر بداخل الكنائس بما هو حادث بالمساجد و التى لا تفتح الا للصلاة فقط
ولنقولها صراحة اخى قواس ان بناء اماكن عبادة مسألة خاصة بهم و هم احرار طالما انهم يبنون على حسابهم ، و انت ترى المقتدر منا يذهب للحج مرات عديدة و كان يكفيه مرة واحدة فهل يعترض احد و يقول انه ليس بحاجة ؟ لننهى تلك القضية و نطلق لهم الحرية فى بناء ما يريدون .

----------


## القواس

> عزيزى قواس
> دائما ما تأتينا فى حواراتك بمعلومات هامه و نشكرك على تلك الاحصائية
> 
> 
> 
> وأسمح لى ان ارد على كلامك و الذى يبدو منطقى غير انه بالتدقيق ستجد ان الاقباط بالفعل يحتاجون الى ضعف ما هو موجود من كنائس
> وأطرح عليك سؤال ماذا سيفيد قبطى يعيش بمنطقة لا توجد بها كنيسة للصلاة من تواجد كاتدرائية ضخمه تبعد عنه عشرات الكيلو مترات و لايستطيع الوصول لها بسهوله وخاصة ان صلوات الاقباط له خصوصية مختلفه عن صلاتنا فهم يصطحبون اولادهم و نسائهم معهم للصلاة .
> وربما ان ذلك احد اسباب كبر حجم الكنائس و قد لاحظت ذلك فعلا فالكنيسة بالنسبه لهم مكان للصلاة و مكان للتجمع حيث الاحتفالات بالمناسبات الاجتماعيه كحفلات الزواج و ايضا مكان للتجمع للصلاة على الموتى و تقبل العزاء .
> فلا تقيس النشاط الدائر بداخل الكنائس بما هو حادث بالمساجد و التى لا تفتح الا للصلاة فقط
> ولنقولها صراحة اخى قواس ان بناء اماكن عبادة مسألة خاصة بهم و هم احرار طالما انهم يبنون على حسابهم ، و انت ترى المقتدر منا يذهب للحج مرات عديدة و كان يكفيه مرة واحدة فهل يعترض احد و يقول انه ليس بحاجة ؟ لننهى تلك القضية و نطلق لهم الحرية فى بناء ما يريدون .


*على رأيك
و أهو بالمره لما يحصل حاجه الواحد يلاقي كنيسه قريبه يتظاهر أمامها
و أمريكا فيها يا ترى كام جامع و كام مسجد
المسلمين الذين يشكلون نحو واحد في المئة من تعداد السكان في الولايات المتحدة لديهم
 بحسب المسح، ما يزيد عن 1209 مساجد و عدد الكنائس وفي الولايات المتحدة ، هناك حوالى 330000 يعني بالنسبه لعدد السكان .003 لجعلها واقعيه كما تطالب يجب ذياده عدد المساجد مرتين
المقارنه توضح الفرق
بين 
مصر و أمريكا
تحياتي*

----------


## سيد حسن

الكريم / علاء فرج

السلام عليكم

أضعت على الكلام وصعبت على المقدمة والاستهلال بما كتبته من إطراء لشخصي الضعيف وإطنابك في ذلك واحسب انه كان بيني وبين ما قلت من صفات بعد المشرقين فطويت الأرض لي وقربتها منى وفى هذا مقتلي ولكن لا املك في الأخير إلا شكرك على حسن ظنك بي رغم إني أكيد بأني لست كذلك وبعد سيدي الكريم  :

لا أحد يستطيع أن يحجر على رؤيتك لنفسك بأنك تملك الحقيقة فأنت حر في تصوراتك عن أي موضوع ولكن هناك دائما زوايا للحقائق فعندما تقع عيناك على أحد الرجال يضرب ولدا يافعا فستكون مالكا لحقيقة واحدة وهى أن الرجل ضرب الشاب اليافع ولكن قبلها بدقائق رأى شخص غيرك مشهدا لم تره أنت ، رأى هذا الفتى اليافع مادا يده وآخذا كيس نقود يخص هذا الرجل ويهم بالركض هربا ولكن لحقه الرجل وبدأ بضربه وهنا بدأت أنت بمشاهدة المنظر الأخير فقط ، ففي الحالة الثانية الرجل الذي رأى مشهد السرقة مالكا لحقيقتين وهى أن الفتى اليافع لص وان الرجل ضربه وهنا يتفوق عليك من اطلع على المشهد الكامل .

والسؤال الآن هل اطلع أحد منا على المشهد الكامل في قضية كنيسة بنى سويف ؟ الإجابة بالطبع لا .

علمتنا الدراسة والأيام ألا نعتمد بالكلية على خبر منقول من جهة إعلامية إلا بفحص سريع لمفردات الخبر ومن قبله لهوية واتجاهات الجهة الناقلة للخبر ، فغالب نصوص الأخبار مليئة بالمتناقضات التي يصعب على القارئ الفاحص هضمها ومع ضرورة حتمية لوضع الخبر بالطريقة التي تسير مع السياسة الخبرية للجهة الناقلة فخبر استشهاد فلسطينين على سبيل المثال من حركة حماس منذ فترة قصيرة ساقته وسائل الإعلام المتعارضة مع الحركة على انه تم أثناء هجوم الشابين على نقطة مراقبة إسرائيلية في نفس الوقت الذي نقل الإعلام المحابي للحركة بأن الاستشهاد تم أثناء محاولة صد هجوم دورية إسرائيلية فهكذا الخبر يساق على هوى ناقليه .

الخبر موضوع النقاش هنا هو اعتداء مصلين مسلمين على مبنى تابع لمطرانية بنى سويف بعد انتهاء صلاة الجمعة بالحجارة ، إذن لو أخذنا الخبر على عواهنه لقلنا بأن مسلمين مخبولين ولديهم وقت فراغ غير مشغول قام أحدهم بتوجيههم لقذف مصلى نصراني بالحجارة دون سبب وعادوا إلى بيوتهم بعد أن افرغوا طاقتهم لعدم وجود مركز شباب لتفريغ الطاقات هكذا ستسير التحليلات ، لكن ما الذي دفع مصلين خارجين من جلسة غسيل روحاني وهى صلاة الجمعة ( وأنت تعلم أن اقل المسلمين إيمانا يكون في حالة سكينة وهو خارج من صلاة الجمعة ) ما الذي دفعهم إلى الاتفاق والتجمع والذهاب إلى هذا المكان للاحتكاك بمن فيه من الطبيعي أن يكون أمرا جلل أنساهم الهدوء والصفاء النفسي والروحي بعد الصلاة .

هناك خبر يقول بأن " عاصفة مدارية ضربت سواحل كوبا " هذا خبر غير قابل للتحليل أو النقاش .

مرة أخرى شكرا لك أخي الفاضل على كرمك في حسن الظن والكلمات الجميلة 

والسلام عليكم

----------


## علاء فرج

> الولايات المتحدة لديهم
> بحسب المسح، ما يزيد عن 1209 مساجد و عدد الكنائس وفي الولايات المتحدة ، هناك حوالى 330000 يعني بالنسبه لعدد السكان .003 لجعلها واقعيه كما تطالب يجب ذياده عدد المساجد مرتين
> المقارنه توضح الفرق
> بين 
> مصر و أمريكا
> تحياتي


اخى قواس . لا احب ان نقارن وضع المسلمين كأقلية فى دولة مسيحية بالاقباط بيننا ، فالمسلمين فى امريكا قد هاجروا اليها من سنوات قليلة ويوجد اختلاف فى كل شئ بينهم و بين امريكى اخر من اصول  مخالفة . بينما الاقباط لم ينزلوا على مصر فى نوبات هجرة وكل الفارق بينهم و بين اخيهم المسلم ان اجدادهم قد رفضوا التحول عن دينهم وتمسكوا به .  ولو رجعنا بالتاريخ الى تلك المرحلة و تخيلنا مواقف فى ذلك الشأن ستجد احاديث بين اولاد العم ،  من تحول احدهم الى الاسلام و من تمسك بمسيحيته ،  كلا يحاول اقناع الا خر بوجة نظرة و ستجد جار يتحدث مع جاره و صديقه فى ذلك و ربما اخ و اخيه .
ونأتى لموضوع مسلمى امريكا لنقول رغم اختلافنا معها لموقفها من اسرائيل فهى  بلد الحريات الدينية ولم نسمع ان المسلمين بها يشتكون من قلة عدد المساجد  ذلك اذا استثنينا ما حدث من مضايقات عقب احداث سبتمبر

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الإخوة المشاركين في الحوار:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن إثارة مثل هذه المواضيع ليدل على رقي الفكر وسمو التحضر, وإن التنكر لمناقشتها هو من شيم التخلف وخداع النفس كالمثل الذي يضرب بالنعامة التي تدفن رأسها في الرمال. لي ملاحظات أبديها لكم:
- إننا كأمة نفتقد لمرجعية للحكم على الأمور, وهذا الذي نناقشه أمر من الأمور التي تحتاج لمرجعية مشتركة بيننا ولهذا يصعب أن تجد طائفتين من الأمة تتفقان عليه.
- إن في المسلمين كما في المسيحيين أهل حكمة وعدل وإنصاف, و إن فيهم أهل شطط وتطرف وبغي وحقد وحسد.
- هناك في المسيحيين من يرى في تحجيم أو استبعاد أو هدم الإسلام غاية يرضى من أجلها بأي أمر آخر مثل الشيوعية أو العلمانية أو الاستبداد,أو أنه يرى في ذلك شر أهون من شر الإسلام, وإن من المسلمين من يرى في تطبيق ما يحسب أنه شريعة الإسلام غاية وفريضة حتى لو كان في ذلك ظلم وتهميش للمسيحيين وافتقادهم للعدل والمساواة مع المسلمين.
- مازلنا نعتقد أننا لابد أن نحكم بالشريعة الإسلامية على اعتبار أنها شريعة الله وإن أي تنازل عن ذلك هو كفر وظلم وفسوق, ونتناسى أن بنود الشريعة وضعها بشر ويطبقها بشر, فمن الخطورة والتغالط نسب ذلك لله. إن من يحكم يحكم بحكمه وينسب هذا الحكم للفرد الحاكم أو للشعب أو للوطن الذي يحكم فيه ولا ينسب لله أو للشريعة, فهذا خطأ منطقي, جعل الحكام يحكمون بما يشاؤون ثم يرهبون معارضيهم بأنهم يحكمون بحكم الله, حدث ذلك في اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام, فهو سلوك بشري منحرف على مر التاريخ.
- هناك في المسلمين إن لم يكن أغلبيتهم يرون أن الإسلام يمكن أن يتناقض مع العقل أو الفطرة(القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا), أو مع تلبية الغرائز بطريقة صحيحة, وهم يرون في اتباع الدين حين ذاك أمراً أولى من اتباع المنطق والعقل والفطرة, وهم بذلك سقطوا كأسوياء ولوثوا الدين بما يستحيل أن يكون فيه.
- إن الإصلاح يتم إذا عاش الفرد في عدل ومساواة وأمن وحرية تحت أي غطاء أو على أي أرضية, أما غياب ذلك فسينتج عنه فريقاً يبرر الواقع وفريقاً ينسبه للدين وآخر يلعن به الوطن ويبرر له الخيانة وهكذا.
- إن الأمة تفتقد للقدرة على اختيار النابغين فيها وتوظيفهم في أماكنهم المناسبة, فمن هنا ضاع أهل الحكمة والعقل والمنطق وطفا على السطح أهل التعصب والكذب والنفاق, ويجب على المصلحين أن يؤهلوا الأمة لتصبح قادرة على فرز أفرادها وتوظيفهم في أماكنهم المناسبة.
- إن الإعوجاج الذي نحن فيه لن يولد منه إلا إعوجاج, وإن الاستقامة لو استقرت فسنجد كثيراً من الإعوجاج قد تلاشى لعدم قدرته على العيش في بيئة مستقيمة.
أشكركم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لي ملاحظات أبديها لكم:
> 
> - إننا كأمة نفتقد لمرجعية للحكم على الأمور, وهذا الذي نناقشه أمر من الأمور التي تحتاج لمرجعية مشتركة بيننا ولهذا يصعب أن تجد طائفتين من الأمة تتفقان عليه.
> 
> - إن في المسلمين كما في المسيحيين أهل حكمة وعدل وإنصاف, و إن فيهم أهل شطط وتطرف وبغي وحقد وحسد.
> 
> 
> - إن الإصلاح يتم إذا عاش الفرد في عدل ومساواة وأمن وحرية تحت أي غطاء أو على أي أرضية, أما غياب ذلك فسينتج عنه فريقاً يبرر الواقع وفريقاً ينسبه للدين وآخر يلعن به الوطن ويبرر له الخيانة وهكذا.
> 
> ...





كلام جميل ومفيش أحسن منه
لأنه خالى من المصطلحات الفلسفية المعقدة
والغير مفهومة للكثير
وحتى لا تصبح ملاحاظاتك مجرد حبر على ورق
لا بد من الإجابة على التالى


كيف السبيل إلى هذه المرجعية؟!ومن هم هؤلاء المصلحين فى نظرك؟!

----------


## القواس

*الطوائف المسيحية تؤيد إنشاء حزب "الاستقامة"

أبدت الطوائف المسيحية الثلاث الكبرى الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية والإنجيلية، تأييدها لفكرة تأسيس أول حزب مصرى يرأسه قبطى، وذلك على خلفية تقدم المهندس القبطى عادل فخرى دانيال للجنة شئون الأحزاب اليوم بأوراق تأسيس حزب أسماه "الاستقامة"، غير أن الطوائف الثلاث رفضت أن يكون للحزب توجه دينى، وطالبوا مؤسسى الحزب باحترام الدولة المدنية.

وقال القمص صليب متى ساويرس، عضو المجلس الملّى ورئيس جمعية السلام لحقوق الإنسان، إن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ترحب بمشاركة الأقباط فى الحياة السياسية، ولكنه عاد ليؤكد "نرفض أن يولد حزب سياسى ينتمى لتيار دينى معين، حتى ولو كان مسيحيا، فنحن رفض تداخل الدين مع السياسية لأن الاثنين لا يجتمعان أبدا".

وأكد القس رفعت فكرى راعى الكنيسة الإنجيلية، على أحقية أى مصرى فى تأسيس حزب، شريطة أن يكون ذا خلفية مدنية وليست دينية، وأضاف "نحن ضد المرجعية الدينية فى دولة مدنية ونحن نرحب بحزب "الاستقامة" الجديد ولكن بشرط الابتعاد عن الفكر الدينى".

ولم يختلف الأمر كثيرا بالنسبة للكنيسة الكاثوليكية، حيث أكد مصدر بها أن الكنيسة توافق على فكرة ظهور الأقباط فى العمل السياسى، مرحبا بتقدم المهندس عادل فخرى دانيال بأوراق حزبه الجديد للجنة شئون الأحزاب وواصفا إياه بـ"القبطى النشط".

من ناحية أخرى رحب العلمانيون والمفكرون والمثقفون الأقباط بأول رئيس لحزب مسيحى تقدم به المهندس عادل دانيال مؤسس الحزب الجديد المعروف باسم "الاستقامة".
المفكرون يرون أن هذه فرصة جديدة للأقباط للدخول إلى عالم السياسية، بدلا من النوم الطويل فى هذا العمل، ولكن الجميع رفض ضم العمل السياسى بالدين.

جمال أسعد عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، قال إننا نرحب بتأسيس أى حزب جديد ولكن بشرط أن يكون الحزب مصريا ووطنيا دون أن يغازل فئة دينية معينة، وأضاف أننا نرحب بأى وطنى يريد أن يرفع رأس مصر بأفكار جديدة، وأشار أننا نرفض أى حزب دينى يدخل أرض مصر فنحن نريد التقدم وليس التأخر، وأوضح أن كل حزب يغازل فئة معينة مثل الأقباط هو فكر طائفى مرفوض. 

كرم حنا المحامى والناشط القبطى، قال إننا ننظر مثل هذه الأفكار التى تشجع الأقباط على دخول المجال السياسى، وأضاف أننا جميعا نقف معه، ولكننا نرفض أن يخلط الدين مع السياسية، فالاثنان معا أكذوبة وأشار أننا ندعو الأقباط أن يكونوا لهم فكر سياسى واشتراك فى الفكر السياسى، وأوضح أن الكنيسة ترفض أن تخلط الورقتين معا، لأن مهمة الكنيسة العمل الروحى فقط وليس السياسى.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=120136*

----------


## القواس

> اخى قواس . لا احب ان نقارن وضع المسلمين كأقلية فى دولة مسيحية بالاقباط بيننا ، فالمسلمين فى امريكا قد هاجروا اليها من سنوات قليلة ويوجد اختلاف فى كل شئ بينهم و بين امريكى اخر من اصول  مخالفة . بينما الاقباط لم ينزلوا على مصر فى نوبات هجرة وكل الفارق بينهم و بين اخيهم المسلم ان اجدادهم قد رفضوا التحول عن دينهم وتمسكوا به .  ولو رجعنا بالتاريخ الى تلك المرحلة و تخيلنا مواقف فى ذلك الشأن ستجد احاديث بين اولاد العم ،  من تحول احدهم الى الاسلام و من تمسك بمسيحيته ،  كلا يحاول اقناع الا خر بوجة نظرة و ستجد جار يتحدث مع جاره و صديقه فى ذلك و ربما اخ و اخيه .
> ونأتى لموضوع مسلمى امريكا لنقول رغم اختلافنا معها لموقفها من اسرائيل فهى  بلد الحريات الدينية ولم نسمع ان المسلمين بها يشتكون من قلة عدد المساجد  ذلك اذا استثنينا ما حدث من مضايقات عقب احداث سبتمبر



*السلام عليكم
أتعلم يا أستاذ علاء السباق الديني
ما هو ؟ 
عدد كنائس كبير و رقابه قليله يعطي نتائج غير مستحبه
عدد مساجد كبير بدون رقابه أورد لنا الاخوان و غيرهم
فلا فائده من العدد مالم يتم التحكم في ما يقدمه
أمريكا يتم مراقبه المساجد بالكاميرات
هل ترضاها بالكنائس
بلد الحريات تقتلها
و أساس النقاش الذي اتفقنا عليه لم يحدث
ما لنا و ما علينا
تحياتي*

----------


## سيد حسن

الأستاذ الدكتور / أبو المكارم

السلام عليكم

إذا سمحت لي يا سيدي الفاضل التفاعل مع مداخلتك :

اتفق معك تماما في انه يجب علينا مناقشة كل الأمور المؤثرة في مصير الأمة مهما بلغت درجة حساسيتها وصعوبتها .

بالنسبة لضرورة وجود المرجعية فهو شيء حتمي لمن يخشى ويتجنب الضياع والتشتت بين الاتجاهات الفكرية والعقائدية المختلفة .

والمرجعية المشار إليها هنا في رأيي هي الأساس أو الإطار العقيدى أو الفكري الذي ينتمي إليه الإنسان وتحدد له سلوكيات حياته اليومية مع نفسه ومع الآخرين .

وعلى سبيل المثال لكي يتفق مسلم ونصراني على مرجعية واحدة ونحقق بها الإجماع يجب على أحدهما أن يقتنع بالإطار العقيدى للآخر ويلفظ إطاره الأساسي أو أن يلفظ كليهما إطارهما العقيدى ويلجئان إلى إطار محايد كالأسس والأطر اللادينية مثل العلمانية أو الشيوعية أو البراجماتية ( النفعية ) .

ولكن اصل المشكلة هي تمسك كل طرف ( مسلم ونصراني ) بمرجعيته الدينية بل والتعصب الشديد لها وعلى هنا فلا يمكن لهما الاجتماع أو الالتقاء على مرجعية واحدة والحاصل هو حالة قوية من الاستقطاب الديني الكبير لدى الطرفين يجد من يغذيه جيدا .

لذا ففي رأيي ليس لدينا في حالة مصر الطائفية إلا طريقين أحدهما ترك الأمور كما هي للأيام لتتكفل هي بانهاءها واعلان النتيجة النهائية ولكن سيتوازى هذا مع خسائر كبيرة لا طاقة لمصر بها .

والثاني تدخل جهة نافذة مسموعة ومرهوبة الجانب ( وهى في رأيي النظام الحاكم ) لوضع مرجعية واجندة سلوكية تتفق مع الاتجاه الفكري العقيدى الغالب وهى الهوية الإسلامية وتترك للآخرين المخالفين من المسلمين المنتمين لتيارات فكرية متعارضة مع الإسلام والمخالفين من النصارى أصحاب المرجعية المسيحية فرصة الاعتراض والتفاوض حول النقاط التي تشكل صعوبة في ممارسة حياتهم الطبيعية ، إذن تضع الاجندة التي تحقق رغبات الأغلبية وتترك الفرصة للتفاوض مع الأقلية .

وهنا أجد سؤالا لمن يعترض على أن الحكم للأغلبية في كلمات سقتها سيادة الدكتور الفاضل وهى عدل ومساواة وامن وحرية والسؤال ما معنى نشر كلمات العدل والمساواة والأمن والحرية في الهواء الطلق والتشدق بها في نفس الوقت الذي نرفض فيه رأى الغالبية المشكلة للامة ؟ وما معنى أن نطلقها خارج إطار تشريعي محدد ومتفق عليه ؟ .

ويتبقى لي ملاحظات حول مشكلة تحكيم الشريعة الإسلامية :

·	إن نظرة المسلم العادي لتطبيق شريعة الإسلام في مصر كغاية وفريضة هو أمر طبيعي يتشارك فيه مع الهندوسي الذي يفضل الهندوسية شريعة ووسيلة - إن وجدت – في الهند وهى سلة الديانات ومع اليهودي الذي يفضل الشريعة التوراتية شريعة ووسيلة حياة في إسرائيل ، هذا عن التطبيق ، أما عن أن تطبيق شريعة الإسلام فيه ظلم لغير المسلمين فأنا انفيه تماما وارجو من سيادتكم حصر نقاط الظلم في الشريعة الإسلامية وإيرادها لنا في هذا الموضوع إذا أحببت .

·	أي مسلم بسيط يعتقد في أن الشريعة الإسلامية هي منتج إلهي صرف وبطريق الوحي جاء به إنسان مختار وسمى نبي وهو محمد ابن عبد الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ولم يضع بنوده بشر عادى غير موحى إليه او غير معصوم فهذه قضية إيمانية لا يستطيع أحد مناقشتها بعقلانية بحتة بعيدا عن الإيمان ، لذا فإيمانيا الشريعة هي وضع إلهي جاء به بشر وطبقت على أزمان متفاوتة وعهود متباينة ولا ينفى ثبات الشريعة وعدالتها في نظر المؤمنين تحريفها او تهميشها على يد بعض الحاكمين .


·	غالب المسلمين يرون أن الإسلام يمكن أن يتناقض مع العقل او الفطرة !!!؟ هل تعنى سيادتكم اتفاق غالب المسلمين على أن الإسلام يجيز لمعتنقيه مخالفة العقل والفطرة أم تعنى أن غالب المسلمين يعتقدون أن الإسلام بطبيعته مخالف للعقل والفطرة ؟ برجاء التوضيح !! .

شكرا لكم جدا دكتور أبو المكارم 

والسلام عليك

----------


## علاء فرج

> عدد كنائس كبير و رقابه قليله يعطي نتائج غير مستحبه
> عدد مساجد كبير بدون رقابه أورد لنا الاخوان و غيرهم
> فلا فائده من العدد مالم يتم التحكم في ما يقدمه
> أمريكا يتم مراقبه المساجد بالكاميرات
> هل ترضاها بالكنائس
> بلد الحريات تقتلها
> و أساس النقاش الذي اتفقنا عليه لم يحدث
> ما لنا و ما علينا


اخى الفاضل قواس ، ان العنف الدينى قد انتهى من الفكر المسيحى منذ زمن وتبقى فقط معنا ،  فنحن نبغض و نكره و نقتل و نذبح لاسباب دينية ولماذا توضع الكاميرات فى الكنائس هل سمعت عن مسيحى قام بعملية تفجير وسط ابرياء او اختطف سياح وذبحهم و مثل بهم . لو كنت مسؤول امنى فأين كنت ستختار وضع الكاميرات ؟

----------


## القواس

> الإخوة المشاركين في الحوار:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> إن إثارة مثل هذه المواضيع ليدل على رقي الفكر وسمو التحضر, وإن التنكر لمناقشتها هو من شيم التخلف وخداع النفس كالمثل الذي يضرب بالنعامة التي تدفن رأسها في الرمال. لي ملاحظات أبديها لكم:
> - إننا كأمة نفتقد لمرجعية للحكم على الأمور, وهذا الذي نناقشه أمر من الأمور التي تحتاج لمرجعية مشتركة بيننا ولهذا يصعب أن تجد طائفتين من الأمة تتفقان عليه.
> - إن في المسلمين كما في المسيحيين أهل حكمة وعدل وإنصاف, و إن فيهم أهل شطط وتطرف وبغي وحقد وحسد.
> - هناك في المسيحيين من يرى في تحجيم أو استبعاد أو هدم الإسلام غاية يرضى من أجلها بأي أمر آخر مثل الشيوعية أو العلمانية أو الاستبداد,أو أنه يرى في ذلك شر أهون من شر الإسلام, وإن من المسلمين من يرى في تطبيق ما يحسب أنه شريعة الإسلام غاية وفريضة حتى لو كان في ذلك ظلم وتهميش للمسيحيين وافتقادهم للعدل والمساواة مع المسلمين.
> - مازلنا نعتقد أننا لابد أن نحكم بالشريعة الإسلامية على اعتبار أنها شريعة الله وإن أي تنازل عن ذلك هو كفر وظلم وفسوق, ونتناسى أن بنود الشريعة وضعها بشر ويطبقها بشر, فمن الخطورة والتغالط نسب ذلك لله. إن من يحكم يحكم بحكمه وينسب هذا الحكم للفرد الحاكم أو للشعب أو للوطن الذي يحكم فيه ولا ينسب لله أو للشريعة, فهذا خطأ منطقي, جعل الحكام يحكمون بما يشاؤون ثم يرهبون معارضيهم بأنهم يحكمون بحكم الله, حدث ذلك في اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام, فهو سلوك بشري منحرف على مر التاريخ.
> - هناك في المسلمين إن لم يكن أغلبيتهم يرون أن الإسلام يمكن أن يتناقض مع العقل أو الفطرة(القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا), أو مع تلبية الغرائز بطريقة صحيحة, وهم يرون في اتباع الدين حين ذاك أمراً أولى من اتباع المنطق والعقل والفطرة, وهم بذلك سقطوا كأسوياء ولوثوا الدين بما يستحيل أن يكون فيه.
> - إن الإصلاح يتم إذا عاش الفرد في عدل ومساواة وأمن وحرية تحت أي غطاء أو على أي أرضية, أما غياب ذلك فسينتج عنه فريقاً يبرر الواقع وفريقاً ينسبه للدين وآخر يلعن به الوطن ويبرر له الخيانة وهكذا.
> - إن الأمة تفتقد للقدرة على اختيار النابغين فيها وتوظيفهم في أماكنهم المناسبة, فمن هنا ضاع أهل الحكمة والعقل والمنطق وطفا على السطح أهل التعصب والكذب والنفاق, ويجب على المصلحين أن يؤهلوا الأمة لتصبح قادرة على فرز أفرادها وتوظيفهم في أماكنهم المناسبة.
> ...


*السلام عليكم
يا دكتور أبو المكارم
يا سيدي الفاضل
حنرجع ثاني للحدود و قد اتفقنا عى عدم المساس بها
أما الجزء الثاني المتعلق بالفساد فليس محله في ذلك الموضوع
أين يوجد العدل الذي تقصده
مثال
من نظر اليهود العدل أن تكون فلسطين لهم و من نظر الفلسطنيين هي بلدهم و حقهم
فلا يوجد عدل لأنه يختلف باختلاف الشخص

و بالمثل في مصر
بين المسيحيين و المسلمين
أريد أن أرى اجابه بها نقاط الخلاف و بدأ مناقشة الحلول
دمتم بخير*

----------


## علاء فرج

> أي مسلم بسيط يعتقد في أن الشريعة الإسلامية هي منتج إلهي صرف وبطريق الوحي جاء به إنسان مختار وسمى نبي وهو محمد ابن عبد الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ولم يضع بنوده بشر عادى غير موحى إليه او غير معصوم فهذه قضية إيمانية لا يستطيع أحد مناقشتها بعقلانية بحتة بعيدا عن الإيمان ، لذا فإيمانيا الشريعة هي وضع إلهي جاء به بشر وطبقت على أزمان متفاوتة وعهود متباينة ولا ينفى ثبات الشريعة وعدالتها في نظر المؤمنين تحريفها او تهميشها على يد بعض الحاكمين


.

الاستاذ الفاضل سيد حسن
يبدو ان الحديث سيأخذنا خارج الموضوع الاساسى ولا بأس لنعتبرها استراحة بسيطة و نعود ثانيا . سيدى الكريم لطالما سمعت بعبارة الشريعة الاسلامية و تطبيقها ولم افهم معنى ذلك ، بالطبع ليس المقصود بها العبادات فهى مطبقة و لن نعبد الله بغير شرعيتنا الاسلامية ، اذا المقصود ما ينظم حياة البشر . وما علمناه من تنظيم فى مجال الحدود تقريبا خمسة حدود نص عليها القرأن . حسب علمى هذه هى الشريعه الاسلامية عدا مسائل الاحوال و هى مطبقة فعلا فهل توضح لى سيدى الاديب وتشرح لى ما قصدك بالشريعة التى ستطبق على المسلمين و غيرهم كما طالبت .

----------


## القواس

> اخى الفاضل قواس ، ان العنف الدينى قد انتهى من الفكر المسيحى منذ زمن وتبقى فقط معنا ،  فنحن نبغض و نكره و نقتل و نذبح لاسباب دينية ولماذا توضع الكاميرات فى الكنائس هل سمعت عن مسيحى قام بعملية تفجير وسط ابرياء او اختطف سياح وذبحهم و مثل بهم . لو كنت مسؤول امنى فأين كنت ستختار وضع الكاميرات ؟


*من يفعل ذلك يا أخي علاء
يفعله لماذا بسبب الاضهاد و ضعف قوته
كالفلسطيني عندما يفجر نفسه لماذا ؟
و العراقين و عملياتهم لماذا ؟
و أنا لو عندي قوة أمريكا لماذا ألجأ لذلك
أقول للحمار أنت حمار في وشه حيقدر يعملي ايه و أضربه كمان
و أخره حيقول
 منك لله
فلا تنظر الى الارهاب و لكن انظر الى مبتدعه
تحياتي*

----------


## علاء فرج

> من يفعل ذلك يا أخي علاء
> يفعله لماذا بسبب الاضهاد و ضعف قوته
> كالفلسطيني عندما يفجر نفسه لماذا ؟
> و العراقين و عملياتهم لماذا ؟
> و أنا لو عندي قوة أمريكا لماذا ألجأ لذلك
> أقول للحمار أنت حمار في وشه حيقدر يعملي ايه و أضربه كمان
> و أخره حيقول
> منك لله
> فلا تنظر الى الارهاب و لكن انظر الى مبتدعه


أخى الكريم القواس لقد حصرتا لامر فى عمليات الدفاع عن النفس و الاوطان وذلك ليس عنف بل بطولة وانا لم اقصد ذلك اخى الكريم بل قصدت العنف الممارس ضدنا نحن المسلمين من قبل مسلمين ايضا وكذلك الممارس ضد ابرياء دخلوا بلاد الاسلام بغرض السياحة .

----------


## طائر الشرق

تسلم ايدك يا قواس
ربنا يبارك فيك تلك الاطروحات الطيبة 
فى امان الله

----------


## القواس

> أخى الكريم القواس لقد حصرتا لامر فى عمليات الدفاع عن النفس و الاوطان وذلك ليس عنف بل بطولة وانا لم اقصد ذلك اخى الكريم بل قصدت العنف الممارس ضدنا نحن المسلمين من قبل مسلمين ايضا وكذلك الممارس ضد ابرياء دخلوا بلاد الاسلام بغرض السياحة .





> تسلم ايدك يا قواس
> ربنا يبارك فيك تلك الاطروحات الطيبة 
> فى امان الله


*كنت لا أود مخالفة الأداره
و لكن ما أكتبه صحيح
ردا على أستاذ علاء
و توضيح لهيثم

(حزقيال 9: 5
و قال لاولئك في سمعي اعبروا في المدينة وراءه و اضربوا لا تشفق اعينكم و لا تعفوا 6 الشيخ و الشاب و العذراء و الطفل و النساء اقتلوا للهلاك و لا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة و ابتدئوا من مقدسي فابتداوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت 7 و قال لهم نجسوا البيت و املاوا الدور قتلى اخرجوا فخرجوا و قتلوا في المدينة)

(التثنية 20:16
أَمَّا مُدُنُ الشُّعُوبِ الَّتِي يَهَبُهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ لَكُمْ مِيرَاثاً فَلاَ تَسْتَبْقُوا فِيهَا نَسَمَةً حَيَّة)

(1 صم 15:1
والان فاسمع صوت كلام الرب 2 هكذا يقول رب الجنود اني قد افتقدت ما عمل عماليق باسرائيل حين وقف له في الطريق عند صعوده من مصر 3 فالان اذهب و اضرب عماليق و حرموا كل ما له و لا تعف عنهم بل اقتل رجلا و امراة طفلا و رضيعا بقرا و غنما جملا و حمارا 4 فاستحضر شاول الشعب و عده في طلايم مئتي الف راجل و عشرة الاف رجل من يهوذا )

و الأن عرفنا من مبتدع الارهاب
و للنناقش الحلول*

----------


## علاء فرج

> (1 صم 15:1
> والان فاسمع صوت كلام الرب 2 هكذا يقول رب الجنود اني قد افتقدت ما عمل عماليق باسرائيل حين وقف له في الطريق عند صعوده من مصر 3 فالان اذهب و اضرب عماليق و حرموا كل ما له و لا تعف عنهم بل اقتل رجلا و امراة طفلا و رضيعا بقرا و غنما جملا و حمارا 4 فاستحضر شاول الشعب و عده في طلايم مئتي الف راجل و عشرة الاف رجل من يهوذا )




اخى قواس
ذلك الكلام الذى هو من التوراة لهو الاجرام بحق والاهاب المريع .
ان ذلك القرف و السادية لا يمكن ان يكون من كلام الرب ابدا
قتل الاطفال الرضع و الحيوان ليس من صوت الرب ايها اليهود الهمج
بل هو من كلام الشيطان ايها القساة الغلاظ 
لو كنتم تعتقدون ذلك الكلام فأنتم مصدر كل شر 

ومن الانجيل اقتطعت تلك الايات ايات المحبة و السلام
: 3 طوبى للمساكين بالروح لان لهم ملكوت السماوات 

5: 4 طوبى للحزانى لانهم يتعزون 

5: 5 طوبى للودعاء لانهم يرثون الارض 

5: 6 طوبى للجياع و العطاش الى البر لانهم يشبعون 

5: 7 طوبى للرحماء لانهم يرحمون 

5: 8 طوبى للانقياء القلب لانهم يعاينون الله 

5: 9 طوبى لصانعي السلام لانهم ابناء الله يدعون 

5: 10 طوبى للمطرودين من اجل البر لان لهم ملكوت السماوات 

5: 11 طوبى لكم اذا عيروكم و طردوكم و قالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين 

5: 12 افرحوا و تهللوا لان اجركم عظيم في السماوات فانهم هكذا طردوا الانبياء الذين قبلكم 

5: 13 انتم ملح الارض و لكن ان فسد الملح فبماذا يملح لا يصلح بعد لشيء الا لان يطرح خارجا و يداس من الناس 

5: 14 انتم نور العالم لا يمكن ان تخفى مدينة موضوعة على جبل 

5: 15 و لا يوقدون سراجا و يضعونه تحت المكيال بل

----------


## سيد حسن

الأستاذ /  علاء فرج

السلام عليكم

لعلك اقتبست من مقالتي للأستاذ الدكتور / أبو المكارم آخرها فأولها هو صلب الموضوع فأنا على الأقل لم اخرج عنه يا سيدي الكريم ولكن كان لابد من تلك الملاحظات لأنها تخص مشكلة او عقدة لدى الكثير من الناس مسلمين وغير مسلمين في مصر وفى خارج مصر وهى الشريعة الإسلامية .

وهذه هي نقطة البدء في سؤالك حول عدم فهمك ما هو المطلوب اكثر مما هو قائم فالشريعة تكاد تكون مطبقة بالأحوال الشخصية إذا أهملنا الحدود غير المطبقة!!( رغم أن سيادتكم سبق واقررتم بأن حتى مسائل الأحوال عرضة للتغيير من قبل الأزهر ) إذن اخرج من كلامك بأن القوانين المطبقة (المنتمية للشريعة الإسلامية ) تكاد تنتهي .

هكذا إذن أنت في حاجة سيدي الكريم لليقظة والانتباه لأن ما تعتبره من تطبيق قائم لغالب الشريعة وبحسب قولك يكاد ينهار وسنعود مرة أخرى لنقطة البدء المخيفة والمقلقة لكثير من الناس وهى مطالبة البعض بضرورة تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية ( بالطبع المراد التطبيق الكامل لها نصا وروحا واستنباطا ) .

الفقرة السابقة كانت للجدال فقط فأنا اعتقد أن قيمة أي قانون ترتبط ارتباطا وثيقا مع الرغبة في تطبيقه وإلا اصبح لا شيء وفى مقدمة تلك القوانين قوانين الشريعة الإسلامية ، وما سأقوله عن الشريعة لا ينفع قط إلا في حالة توافرالإيمان بها والرغبة في تطبيقها كاملة .

في مختار الصحاح " الشَّرِيعةُ مَشْرَعةُ الماء وهي مورد الشاربة و الشَّرِيعةُ أيضا ما شرع الله لعباده من الدين وقد شَرَع لهم أي سن " ....  " والدين هو الطاعة " انتهى ، أي أن الشريعة هي ما سنه الله لعباده من الطاعة له والتسليم بما جاء به رسله ومن بينها شريعة الإسلام محور جدالنا . 

وإذا أقررت لسيادتكم أن الشريعة مطبقة بالفعل في أيامنا هذه كما تقول فمن باب العدل بيننا أن تقر سيادتكم بأنه تطبيق ناقص ، والسؤال الآن هل الشكل الحالي للشريعة الإسلامية ( بحسب ظنك وقولك ) يرضى عقلك وضميرك بحيث يصبح كافي لغلق الموضوع ؟ وهل تجيز خلفيتك الإيمانية ( على حسب ظني ) تطبيقه ناقصا والتغافل عما هو معلوم منه بالضرورة مثل الحدود وخلافه ؟ ، ومن باب النصيحة لي ولسيادتكم كمسلمين لا تتعجل الرد لأن الأمر يتعلق بمشرع اعظم وهو الخالق عز وجل وليس الكونجرس الأمريكي على سيبل المثال .

وبالنسبة لإشكالية تطبيقه على غير المسلمين المتواجدون فى دولة اسلامية سأوردها في نقاط كالتالي :

·	إذا كنت تتفق معي في المسألة الإيمانية فان الشارع لهذه القوانين هو الله الواحد كما سبق وقلت .
·	ويرتبط اتفاقك الإيماني معي بأنه آخر التشريعات السماوية إلى الناس مما يعنى انه ملائم للكافة حتى يوم القيامة .
·	أما بالنسبة لمن لا يؤمن بذلك سواء ممن ينتمون إلى الإسلام ظاهريا فقط من الاسم والآباء او ممن لا ينتمون إليه وعلى رأسهم النصارى فيجب عليهم العودة إلى تجارب غير المسلمين مع التطبيق عبر العصور ليروا مدى مناسبته لهم .
·	وبالنسبة لمن يغلق عينيه وعقله وقلبه عن الحقائق التاريخية فيتبقى عليه بكل أريحية وهدوء الانصياع لحكم الأغلبية كما تنادى بذلك أفواه عرابي الديمقراطية فأنا جاهز تماما لتقبل دساتير وقوانين البلاد غير الإسلامية التي أحيا فيها حتى ولو تم منع الأكل خارج المباني بالشارع .

أخي المحترم إن القوانين والنظم واللوائح والمبادئ والالتزامات والاتفاقيات والمعاهدات الوضعية تتميز بعيب خطير جدا وهو عدم إمكانية التنبؤ بنتائج تطبيقها وهى تختلف في هذا مع الأدوية واللقاحات التي يتم تجريبها معمليا ثم بعد التأكد من نتائجها يتم نقلها للاستخدام في البيئات الطبيعية وفى رأيي الشخصي المنطلق من إيماني بالفكر الديني الذي انتمى إليه أن الشريعة الإسلامية هي دواء ناجع مقدم من الخالق عز وجل ومختبر على مر تاريخه منذ جاء به محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) إلى يومنا هذا على مر فترات منيرة في التاريخ الإسلامي وإذا كنت شاكا في كلامي يمكنك الرجوع إلى التاريخ ليثبت لك انه حين طبق بضمير واع ونفس محبة تحول مكان تطبيقه إلى محمية طبيعية آمنة وسط عالم خانق مخيف .

شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد حسن

الفاضل / علاء فرج

السلام عليكم

بمناسبة إيراد الأستاذ المحترم القواس وسيادتكم لآيات من التوراة والكتاب المقدس لدى اليهود والنصارى على الترتيب ، لي سؤال بسيط أرجو منكم الرد عليه وهو :

هل يؤمن النصارى بآيات العهد القديم التي أوردها الأستاذ القواس أم يكفرون بها ؟!!

شكرا لكم والسلام عليك

----------


## القواس

> اخى قواس
> ذلك الكلام الذى هو من التوراة لهو الاجرام بحق والاهاب المريع .
> ان ذلك القرف و السادية لا يمكن ان يكون من كلام الرب ابدا
> قتل الاطفال الرضع و الحيوان ليس من صوت الرب ايها اليهود الهمج
> بل هو من كلام الشيطان ايها القساة الغلاظ 
> لو كنتم تعتقدون ذلك الكلام فأنتم مصدر كل شر[/size][/font] 
> 
> ومن الانجيل اقتطعت تلك الايات ايات المحبة و السلام
> : 3 طوبى للمساكين بالروح لان لهم ملكوت السماوات 
> ...


*السلام عليكم أخي علاء
المسيحيين شهدوا بصحة العهد القديم
و ما جاء به و لم يخالفه أحد منهم

و الأن الأناجيل

طبقاً لما ورد في متى 10 : 34 :

قال المسيح : (( لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا )) 

يوحنا [ 2 : 14 ] :

(( وَإِذِ اقْتَرَبَ عِيدُ الْفِصْحِ الْيَهُودِيُّ، صَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، فَوَجَدَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ بَاعَةَ الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ وَالْحَمَامِ، وَالصَّيَارِفَةَ جَالِسِينَ إِلَى مَوَائِدِهِمْ، فَجَدَلَ سَوْطاً مِنْ حِبَالٍ، وَطَرَدَهُمْ جَمِيعاً مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ، مَعَ الْغَنَمِ وَالْبَقَرِ، وَبَعْثَرَ نُقُودَ الصَّيَارِفَةِ وَقَلَبَ مَنَاضِدَهُمْ 

(لوقا 19: 27) 

أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي». 

فيه طلب أخر
لنبدأ الموضوع بحياديه الأن*

----------


## the_chemist

> الفاضل / علاء فرج
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> بمناسبة إيراد الأستاذ المحترم القواس وسيادتكم لآيات من التوراة والكتاب المقدس لدى اليهود والنصارى على الترتيب ، لي سؤال بسيط أرجو منكم الرد عليه وهو :
> 
> هل يؤمن النصارى بآيات العهد القديم التي أوردها الأستاذ القواس أم يكفرون بها ؟!!
> 
> شكرا لكم والسلام عليك


السلام عليكم

لي كلمة بسيطة سمعتها من مسيحى كانت تدور بينى وبينه مناقشة عن

لماذا لاتعترفون بالإسلام؟

فقال:

من الطبيعى أن لا نعترف بما جاء بعدنا ولكننا نعترف بمن جاء قبلنا مثل اليهودية

فقلت: إذن اليهود لايعترفون بالمسيحية؟

قال صديقي المسيحى: نعم اليهود لا يعترفون بالمسيحية

وبس

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الإخوة الذين علقوا على كلامي: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه
لي بعض الملاحظات التي ربما تكمل ما قلته:
- إن قوة أي كيان يرجع في درجة كبيرة إلى قوة المرجعية الكامنة في نفوسهم, فالمرجعية هي التي تجعل أمة تعيش كقنبلة موقوتة تنتظر من يحفزها, وأمة تعيش في أمن وسلام مستعصية على الفرقة والخلاف.
- إن الدين السوي لن يقبله إلا الفرد المستقيم, وإن الفرد المنحرف لن يتوافق إلا مع دين منحرف, وإذا افترض أن الإثنين قد وجدا في دين مخلوط به من الاستقامة وبه من الانحراف فإن كلا الفردين سيأخذ من الدين نفسه ما يتوافق مع مرجعيته.
- إن أمتنا تملك مرجعية مشتركة وتكاد تكون متطابقة بين المسلمين والنصارى, وملخص هذه المرجعية هي التمسك بالموروث أو بما تم تقديمه لهم أولاً أي بمن سبق وقدم لهم الفكر أو العقيدة أو أي شيء, وأن يتخلوا عن المرجعية التي خلقها الله داخلهم من غريزة وفطرة وعقل ومنطق ويتشبثوا بما وجدوه من دين أو فكر أو عادات وتقاليد.
- إن التعصب للدين والجنس واللغة وإهمال المنطق والفطرة التي تعظم العدل والمساواة والرحمة والوفاء هي من أهم سمات المرجعية التي نجدها لدى أغلب أفراد الأمة مسلمين ومسيحيين.
- إن أغلب المسلمين لا يدرك تطابق الشريعة مع المنطق والفطرة, وإذا حكم أحد بالمنطق والفطرة فهو يحكم بالشريعة وإن لم يعلن ذلك, وإذا تخلى حاكم مسلم يعلن أنه يحكم بالشريعة عن المنطق والفطرة في حكمه فهو لا يحكم بالشريعة بل يحكم بالهوى, من هنا فإن المسلم الحق لا يفرق بين تطبيق الشريعة وتحكيم العقل والمنطق والفطرة.
- إن ما يوصف به الفرد في أمتنا تجاه تقبل الجديد هو الصد والعداوة واستبعاد قبوله دون النظر عن كونه صحيح أم لا, فتجده لا يستمع لدعاة الجديد الغريب عليه, وإذا استمع لا ينتبه, وإذا انتبه لا يستوعب, وإذا استوعب لا يجيد الحكم على الأمور فلا يعرف الحق من الباطل ولا الاستقامة من الانحراف, وإذا ضيقت عليه فأقر بصواب الأمر زاغ منك وبحث عن كل منحنى ليهرب من إلزام نفسه بما أقر بصوابه,والنتيجة النهائية هي بقائه على ما هو عليه.
- إن الدعوة لتطبيق الشريعة تستند في جزئها الأكبر إلى عصبية للإسلام كدين موروث وليس نتيجة لفهم الإسلام كدين يفرض العدل والمساواة وإعمار الحياة.وإذا خير الكثير بين تطبيق شريعة من أفراد سينتج عنهم فساد وظلم وتسيب وبين تطبيق حكم علماني أو أي شكل آخر سينتج عنه عدل ومساواة ورحمة وحرية فإنهم سيفضلون من يطبقون الشريعة وينتج عنهم ما ينتج, إنني أضرب المثل لأبين منهج الناس وليس لأقول إن تطبيق الشريعة لا ينتج عنه إلا ذلك, فشريعة الله تتطابق مع الفطرة والمنطق ولا ينتج عن تطبيقها الصحيح إلا الخير والبركة.
- إننا يجب أن نجعل في المرحلة الثانوية منهج تعليم شروط الدين الصحيح وليس تعليم الدين القائم سواء أكان الإسلام أم المسيحية, ونفرض عليهم دراسة أسباب ودوافع ومبررات الناس في التمسك بدينهم الموروث أو التخلي عن دين والذهاب لدين آخر, لكي يبلغ الطفل وهو قادر على تبين الدين الذي يختاره لنفسه عن علم وبصيره لا عن جهل وعمى.

----------


## أسعد الشقيري

ما الذي يحدث!!

ما هذا التجهيل الذي يمارس ضد عقل الإنسان المصري المعدم الفقير المسلم والمسيحي على السواء !؟

هل بلغ الاستهتار بالعقل هذا المستوى الهابط المفضوح !؟ 

هل وصل الأعداء إلى الطمأنينة التامة بان المستوى العقلي للشعب قد تدنى للدرك الأسفل !!؟؟

أين فقراء الإسكندرية والصعيد المسلمين والنصارى الذين لا يوشكون أن يجدوا قوت يومهم !!؟ أين هم من هذا التضليل والخداع ، أين أنتم من هذا الخداع الرهيب ؟! أين قوى المعارضة الفاعلة لديكم ، بل أين دور المعارضة المصرية كلها من هذا الزيف؟؟؟

ما القضية !؟ وما هذا الخطر الداهم منها !؟؟ امرأة أسلمت أو عادت للمسيحية أو اعتنقت أي دين أو أي مذهب أو أي فكر !!؟؟ أين الخلل وأين الكارثة في فعلها !؟

مجموعة تروج شريطاً ضد الإسلام !! ما الجريمة !!؟

فليصوروا آلاف الأشرطة ضد الإسلام ! فالإسلام راسخ رسوخ الجبال وكذلك النصرانية راسخة وستبقى النصرانية وسيبقى الإسلام وسيبقى الكفر وسيبقى الإلحاد وسيبقى الإيمان إلى أن يرث الله الأرض .

لما الاقتتال أيها الفقراء إخواننا النصارى !

لما الاقتتال أيها الفقراء إخواننا أبناء الإسلام 

ما الذي تفعلونه !!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فما الفائدة التي تعود عليكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

تتركون عدوكم المشترك الحقيقي وتقتتلون !! 


تخرجون يا أبناء المسيح الفقراء بالمظاهرات العارمة ضد فعل تقوم به امرأة بسيطة تعلن إسلامها ، وتقيمون الدنيا ولا تقعدونها ، وتستنفرون يا فقراء الإسلام أربعين محامياً للدفاع عن حق الإسلام في إرجاعها من جديد إلى إسلامها!!!؟وانتم يا أبناء الإسلام في الإسكندرية تخرجون بهذا الغضب الرهيب ضد مجموعة قامت بتلفيق شريط يسئ إلى الإسلام !

مع وجود قضايا مخيفة تنخر جسم وكيان المجتمع المصري كفيلة بخروج تحركات شعبية هائلة من فقراء مصر المسلمين والنصارى دون تمييز.
أين قادة الحركات المعارضة من الجوع الحقيقي الذي ينهش أمعاء ملايين الفقراء من أبناء مصر ؟؟ أين هم مثلا ً من ضرورة تطوير الزراعة المصرية كي تفيض عن حاجة أبناء مصر .

أين هم من ضرورة حشد الشعب للمطالبة بزراعة هائلة تفيض عن حاجة سكان مصر تعتمد على المخزون المائي والبشري الهائل الذي تمتلكه مصر .
هل يعقل أن يصل عمر الشاب العربي والمصري الى 30 سنة دون زواج من عدم تمكنه من الحصول على شقة !؟ 
هل سألنا أنفسنا يوماً عن سبب ارتفاع أسعار الشقق بهذا الشكل الجنوني والذي لا يقبله العقل !؟
السبب هو الارتفاع الجنوني واللا منطقي  لأسعار الاسمنت والحديد مع إنها تستخرج من الأرض العربية والمصرية ولا يكلف إنتاجها هذه الأسعار الخيالية .. 

أما حشد الشعب للاحتجاج على قيام امرأة باعتناق المسيحية أو الإسلام ، أو بسبب شريط تافه لا يضير الإسلام العظيم الراسخ ، وترك هذه الأمور الحيوية والخطيرة والمهمة فهو أمر محزن ومثير للبكاء على حال الوعي الذي وصلته الأمة . 
ما الذي يحدث!!

ما هذا التجهيل الذي يمارس ضد عقل الإنسان المصري المعدم الفقير المسلم والمسيحي على السواء !؟

هل بلغ الاستهتار بالعقل هذا المستوى الهابط المفضوح !؟ 

هل وصل الأعداء إلى الطمأنينة التامة بان المستوى العقلي للشعب قد تدنى للدرك الأسفل !!؟؟

أين فقراء الإسكندرية والصعيد المسلمين والنصارى الذين لا يوشكون أن يجدوا قوت يومهم !!؟ أين هم من هذا التضليل والخداع ، أين أنتم من هذا الخداع الرهيب ؟! أين قوى المعارضة الفاعلة لديكم ، بل أين دور المعارضة المصرية كلها من هذا الزيف؟؟؟

ما القضية !؟ وما هذا الخطر الداهم منها !؟؟ امرأة أسلمت أو عادت للمسيحية أو اعتنقت أي دين أو أي مذهب أو أي فكر !!؟؟ أين الخلل وأين الكارثة في فعلها !؟

مجموعة تروج شريطاً ضد الإسلام !! ما الجريمة !!؟

فليصوروا آلاف الأشرطة ضد الإسلام ! فالإسلام راسخ رسوخ الجبال وكذلك النصرانية راسخة وستبقى النصرانية وسيبقى الإسلام وسيبقى الكفر وسيبقى الإلحاد وسيبقى الإيمان إلى أن يرث الله الأرض .

لما الاقتتال أيها الفقراء إخواننا النصارى !

لما الاقتتال أيها الفقراء إخواننا أبناء الإسلام 

ما الذي تفعلونه !!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فما الفائدة التي تعود عليكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

تتركون عدوكم المشترك الحقيقي وتقتتلون !! 


تخرجون يا أبناء المسيح الفقراء بالمظاهرات العارمة ضد فعل تقوم به امرأة بسيطة تعلن إسلامها ، وتقيمون الدنيا ولا تقعدونها ، وتستنفرون يا فقراء الإسلام أربعين محامياً للدفاع عن حق الإسلام في إرجاعها من جديد إلى إسلامها!!!؟وانتم يا أبناء الإسلام في الإسكندرية تخرجون بهذا الغضب الرهيب ضد مجموعة قامت بتلفيق شريط يسئ إلى الإسلام !

مع وجود قضايا مخيفة تنخر جسم وكيان المجتمع المصري كفيلة بخروج تحركات شعبية هائلة من فقراء مصر المسلمين والنصارى دون تمييز.
أين قادة الحركات المعارضة من الجوع الحقيقي الذي ينهش أمعاء ملايين الفقراء من أبناء مصر ؟؟ أين هم مثلا ً من ضرورة تطوير الزراعة المصرية كي تفيض عن حاجة أبناء مصر .

أين هم من ضرورة حشد الشعب للمطالبة بزراعة هائلة تفيض عن حاجة سكان مصر تعتمد على المخزون المائي والبشري الهائل الذي تمتلكه مصر .
هل يعقل أن يصل عمر الشاب العربي والمصري الى 30 سنة دون زواج من عدم تمكنه من الحصول على شقة !؟ 
هل سألنا أنفسنا يوماً عن سبب ارتفاع أسعار الشقق بهذا الشكل الجنوني والذي لا يقبله العقل !؟
السبب هو الارتفاع الجنوني واللا منطقي  لأسعار الاسمنت والحديد مع إنها تستخرج من الأرض العربية والمصرية ولا يكلف إنتاجها هذه الأسعار الخيالية .. 

أما حشد الشعب للاحتجاج على قيام امرأة باعتناق المسيحية أو الإسلام ، أو بسبب شريط تافه لا يضير الإسلام العظيم الراسخ ، وترك هذه الأمور الحيوية والخطيرة والمهمة فهو أمر محزن ومثير للبكاء على حال الوعي الذي وصلته الأمة . 

الثلاثاء 21 يوليو 2009م

----------


## علاء فرج

> المسيحيين شهدوا بصحة العهد القديم
> و ما جاء به و لم يخالفه أحد منهم





> هل يؤمن النصارى بآيات العهد القديم التي أوردها الأستاذ القواس أم يكفرون بها ؟!!


الاخوة الكرام سيد حسن و القواس

انا لست مدافعا عن الديانة المسيحية و لاشان لى بها ! ولو كنا فى حديث مقارنة اديان لوجهت نقدا لها بسبب ارتباطها بالتوراه و اعتبارها اصل و مصدر للديانة المسيحية ولكن لنقول الحق ان العنف بالتوراه لم يحدث تأثيره فى سلوك اتباع المسيحية وحديثى عن الاقباط .
وللحيادية نقول ان هناك تشابه كبير ايضا بين الاسلام و الديانة اليهودية ،  وأبحثوا فى احكام طهارة النساء من الحيض ، وكذلك قصص الانبياء وعقوبة الزنى وقد اخذ العديد من مفسرى القرأن من قصص التوراه الخاصه بسير الانبياء .
وبخصوص العنف فالاديان الثلاث قد توعدت الخارجون عنها بالجحيم الابدى .
والحقيقة ان الاديان السماوية الثلاث يوجد بينهم من التشابه اكثر من الاختلاف.  فالجنة و النار و الملائكة و ابليس و اغوائه للبشر والانبياء ويوم الحساب وفكرتهم عن الله خالق الكون والصلاة و الصوم وزيارة الاماكن المقدسة وتبجيل اتباع كل ديانة لنبيها كل ذلك متشابه جدا حتى وان اختلفت التفصيلات .
ونحن كأخوة فى الوطن لا يهمنا نصوص ديانة الغير بل سلوكهم معنا، وحين يبدأ العنف و الخلاف لاسباب دينية و نصوص يفسرها اتباع ديانة على انها تدفعهم لذلك كما هو الحال فى الاسلام فلنتوقف و نتحدث بشجاعة و نعمل على تصحيح ذلك .
مع الشكر و التحية للأساتذة القواس و السيد حسن

----------


## علاء فرج

> لي كلمة بسيطة سمعتها من مسيحى كانت تدور بينى وبينه مناقشة عن
> 
> لماذا لاتعترفون بالإسلام؟
> 
> فقال:
> 
> من الطبيعى أن لا نعترف بما جاء بعدنا ولكننا نعترف بمن جاء قبلنا مثل اليهودية
> 
> فقلت: إذن اليهود لايعترفون بالمسيحية؟
> ...


الاستاذ الفاضل
شكرا لمداخلتك تلك وقد قرأت ان من اليهود من يدعون على المسييحين بصلاتهم . اما الاسلام فقد اعطى كل التقدير لنبى المسيحية عيسى وكذلك لامه  . بينما اليهود يعتبرونه ابن زنا فى حين ان  قصص القرأن تحكى معجزة الميلاد بدون اب بالتفصيل . والاختلاف الحادث بين الاسلام و المسيحية  فى جزئية طبيعة المسيح ورؤية الاسلام تتفق مع المنطق العقلى وحتى داخل الديانة المسيحية نفسها كان هناك من يتفق اعتقاده مع الاسلام حول طبيعة المسيح .
وخلاصة قولى ان الاسلام ما كان يستحق كل ذلك الانكار من جانب المسيحية

----------


## KANE2008

> ونحن كأخوة فى الوطن لا يهمنا نصوص ديانة الغير بل سلوكهم معنا، وحين يبدأ العنف و الخلاف لاسباب دينية و نصوص يفسرها اتباع ديانة على انها تدفعهم لذلك كما هو الحال فى الاسلام فلنتوقف و نتحدث بشجاعة و نعمل على تصحيح ذلك .


وياترى انت هاتصححها ازاى ؟
هاتلغى ايات من الذكر الحكيم ؟
ولا هاتعدل فيها زى المصحف الامريكى ؟
كلامك يحمل ادانه صريحه وخفيه للاسلام وقد تابعت العديد من مشاركاتك وافكارك المغلوطه والتى لا تحتمل الا وجهين اما سذاجه شديده وجهل باصول الدين الاسلامى  اوتلبيس شبهه لديننا الحنيف و سم ناقع اعاذ الله اخوتنا منه 
واخوتى الفضلاء تكرموا بالرد عليك بدون شبهه او اتهام واضح لك بمعاداتك للاسلام
لكن انا هنا لك ولمن مثلك بالمرصاد ولا اخشى فى الحق لومه لائم
الاسلام دين سلام ورفعه ومحبه واعمار فى الارض وتزكيه للنفوس
  مصداقا لقوله سبحانه واصفا نبيه الكريم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه والمنهج الذى سيقوم عليه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ } (107) سورة الأنبياء

{رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولاً مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ} (129) سورة البقرة

{لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولاً مِّنْ أَنفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِن كَانُواْ مِن قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُّبِينٍ} (164) سورة آل عمران

صدق الله العظيم
فالله لا يكذب ولا رسوله تعالى الله عما يصفون
اى ان البعد عن المنهج الاسلامى القرءانى لهوا الضلال والفساد بعينه 
وليس الاستمساك به هو الفساد والضلال والارهاب
ولقد شرع الله القتال للصد عن النفس والمال والعرض والدين ايضا
فهاجم انت ومن على شاكلتك الاسلام كما شئتم فو الله انه لراسخ رسوخ الجبال
واتخذ من شئت منهاجا وسبيلا فكل هذا الى زوال ولن يبقى الا دين الله ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره الكافرون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَرِهُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالَهُمْ} (9) سورة محمد

{الَّذِينَ يَتَّخِذُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاء مِن دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَيَبْتَغُونَ عِندَهُمُ الْعِزَّةَ فَإِنَّ العِزَّةَ لِلّهِ جَمِيعًا} (139) سورة النساء

{هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ} (33) سورة التوبة

صدق الله العظيم

ولى عوده اخرى باذن الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ما الذي يحدث!!
> 
> ما هذا التجهيل الذي يمارس ضد عقل الإنسان المصري المعدم الفقير المسلم والمسيحي على السواء !؟
> 
> هل بلغ الاستهتار بالعقل هذا المستوى الهابط المفضوح !؟ 
> 
> هل وصل الأعداء إلى الطمأنينة التامة بان المستوى العقلي للشعب قد تدنى للدرك الأسفل !!؟؟
> 
> أين فقراء الإسكندرية والصعيد المسلمين والنصارى الذين لا يوشكون أن يجدوا قوت يومهم !!؟ أين هم من هذا التضليل والخداع ، أين أنتم من هذا الخداع الرهيب ؟! أين قوى المعارضة الفاعلة لديكم ، بل أين دور المعارضة المصرية كلها من هذا الزيف؟؟؟



كلامك زى العسل والله العظيم كلامك زى العسل
نحن يا سيدى العزيز جارنا فى غزة فلسطين
نعوم ونعيش فى بحر من العسل المر
وأنا قلتها قبل كده ليك
فى أول مشاركه لى معك
ومفيش مانع أكررها تانى
مع بعض التطوير
إذا كنتم أنتم شعب فلسطين تعانون من الإحتلال الإسرائيلى السئ 
فنحن فى الهوا سوا نعانى من إحتلال مصرى أسوأ
ورث من المحتل البريطانى
سياسة
فرق تسد
وطورها إلى سياسة
فرق ترث
إحتلال وكأنه شراب أستك منه فيه 
بتاع سعيد صالح!





 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأستاذ/ أسعد الشقيري..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعجبني كلامك, وأشد ما أعجبني فيه هو الحيادية, فأنت تتحدث بسلاسة وبساطة غابت عن الأمة دون تعصب ولا تطرف, ولكن لي ملاحظة بسيطة أرجو أن تتقبلها:
- إنك تحدثت مستغيثاً أو منادياً لفقراء المسلمين و اليهود والنصارى, وكان يجب أن تجعل نداءك لأهل العلم والحكمة لأنهم هم مقياس ومعيار الحكم على الأمم وليس العوام والبسطاء.
- أعجبني أنك تحدثت عن تحول إمرأة أو رجل من المسيحية للإسلام أو ظهور شريط أو فيديو يهاجم الإسلام, ورأيت ألا شيء في ذلك, وهو تعامل صحيح مع حق كل إنسان في الاعتقاد والتحول من دين لدين, وتبرير إصراره على المكث في دين معين, وهذا ليس من منهج الأمة التي ترى أن الدين كالعرض يجب عدم المساس به.
- إن ما لاحظته من ثورة الشعب على أمر هو من مظاهر التحضر, بينما سكوته على أمور هي من مقومات الحياة يلخص المنهج المعوج الذي يجب ان نجاهد ونناضل لتغييره.
أشكركم

----------


## atefhelal

> ........................*- إن قوة أي كيان يرجع في درجة كبيرة إلى قوة المرجعية الكامنة في نفوسهم, فالمرجعية هي التي تجعل أمة تعيش كقنبلة موقوتة تنتظر من يحفزها, وأمة تعيش في أمن وسلام مستعصية على الفرقة والخلاف.*
> *........................*.





> ..........*- إننا كأمة نفتقد لمرجعية للحكم على الأمور, وهذا الذي نناقشه أمر من الأمور التي تحتاج لمرجعية مشتركة بيننا ولهذا يصعب أن تجد طائفتين من الأمة تتفقان عليه.*
> *...............*


 
أى مرجعية تقصد ياأخى .. هل تقصد تلك المرجعية المشتركة التى يمكن أن يجتمع عليها نصارى مصر ومسلميها ... بالقطع أنت لاتقصد أن تكون المرجعية مرجعية دينية لسبب بسيط هو أن العقيدة المسيحية لاتعترف بمحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ولا تعترف برسالته  .. إذن فلنبتعد عن أى مرجعية دينية يمكن أن تجمعنا ، وخاصة بعد أن ركبت معظم المرجعيات الدينية فى عالم اليوم عربات الزفة العالمية وسارت معها إلى حيث لاتدرى ، وأصبحت توظف أبواقها لطموحاتها الشخصية التى لن تحققها فى رأيها القاصر إلا إن سارت عمياء منغلقة الرأس والضمير فى ركب هذا النظام الفاسد الذى تقوده الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية التى لاتسعى هى الأخرى إلا لترسيخ هيمنتها على تلك الدول الضعيفة التى لاتأثير لها فى عالم اليوم طمعا فى ثرواتها ، وأصبحت تلك المرجعيات وخاصة فى بلاد العرب لاتعبر عن صحيح عقيدتها وسمو مبادئها إلا فى حالات استثنائية ونادرة .

ونظرا لفقدان الديموقراطية وللتغييب المتعمد لوعى الشعوب ولتزييف إرداته فى البلدان المتخلفة مثل بلدان العرب ، فسوف تجد أن المرجعية السائدة فى تلك البلدان هى مرجعية  التسلط للنظم الحاكمة التى يسعى بها الحكام إلى استمرار تسلطهم وإلى توريث الحكم لتابعيهم ولتابعى تابعيهم  بالغلبة وقهر إرادة الشعوب ، وهذه المرجعية هى – فى العادة - مرجعية غير معلنة أو صريحة ولايعلم تفاصيلها إلا النخبة الحاكمة المسيطرة ، مثلما الحال فى مصر . وهناك بين المرجعيات المتسلطة مرجعيات معلنة وواضحة لبعض النظم الحاكمة مثلما الحال فى المملكة السعودية ، حيث نشأ الإطار السياسى للوهابية كمذهب سنى ليمثل مرجعية لشرعية وجود آل سعود الدائم فى الحكم ، حيث نشأ تلازم بين "الوهابية" و "السعودية" إلى أن أصبح المصطلحان مرجعية واحدة ووجهين لعملة واحدة ، فبفضل الوهابية أقام آل سعود دولتهم الأولى والثانية ثم الأخيرة .

ولايجب علينا فى مصر إضاعة الوقت عبثا فى إعادة اكتشاف مرجعية يرجع إليها الحاكم والمحكومين وتجمع الشعب على اختلاف طوائفه وفئاته فى نسيج واحد ومرجعية واحدة .. لأن تلك المرجعية موجودة بالقعل ، ولكنها موجودة كنصوص لايراد لها التفعيل أو التحويل إلى واقع ملموس . وهى مرجعية واضحة فى أحكام المادة الأولى من الدستور المصرى لعام 1971 فى تعديلها الأخير عام 2007 التى تنص على أن : " جمهورية مصر العربية دولة نظامها ديموقراطى يقوم على أساس المواطنة " .. ثم نجد فى الواقع أن مصر قد تم عزلها عن العرب وهمومهم ولم تعد عربية بنص صريح فى معاهدة كامب دافيد.. أما بالنسبة للديموقراطية فلا ننسى أن الدكتور نظيف رئيس وزراء مصر قال فى تصريحات له لمجلة نيوزويك الأمريكية : " ..... أن تطبيق الديموقراطية يجب أن يتم حسب معايير كل دولة ، وأن كونداليزا رايس وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية بدت أقل إصرارا فى زيارتها الأخيرة لمصر على أهمية تطبيق الديموقراطية " .... !!!! ؟؟؟ " بما يعنى صراحة أنه يجب ضبط مفهوم الديموقراطية فى مصر طبقا لمصلحة النظام الحاكم وسعيا وراء الرضا السامى الأمريكى ... أما بالنسبة للمواطنة ، فقد قدم المجلس القومى المصرى لحقوق الإنسان رؤية متكاملة وتنفيذية لتكريس مبدأ المواطنة وتحويله إلى واقع ملموس فى مؤتمر عقده لهذا الشأن فى 25 نوفمبر 2007 ... وتم وضع تلك الرؤية فى سلة مهملات النظام المصرى .

كما نصت المادة (40) من الدستور المصرى على أن : " المواطنون لدى القانون سواء ، وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة ، لاتمييز بينهم فى ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة " .. وقد جرى تمكين المرأة (وهى من جنس الإناث) على الرجل (وهو من جنس الذكور) بحصة معتبرة فى مجلس شعب الحزب الوطنى بالمخالفة الصريحة لتلك المادة .. بما يعنى أن التمييز والخروج على النص مباح لنظام الحكم حتى وإن خالف ذلك الدستور كمرجعية للجميع .. 

كما نصت المادة الثانية من الدستور المصرى على أن : " الإسلام دين الدولة ، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع " .. فأين موقع تلك المادة  بنصها الصريح مما يقع مخالفا لها على أرض الواقع وهو كثير  ... !! ، وخاصة بعد أن اختص النظام الحاكم نفسه بمرجعية خاصة لايعرف الشعب عنها إلا أنها ضامنة وداعمة لإستمرار تسلطه عليه وعلى إرادته بدعوى باطلة أطلق عليها النظام إسما مستفزا وهو "الإستقرار"  وماهو إلا موت سريرى بطئ لإرادة الشعب ولضياع أحلامه فى حاضر ومستقبل أفضل .. واستخدم النظام لدعم هذا "الإستقرار" المجنون قانون الطوارئ لمدة اقتربت من ثلاثين عاما ، وبقانون الطوارئ هذا لم يعد يعنى النظام تفعيلا جادا وحقيقيا للديموقراطية أو  تفعيلا جادا وحقيقيا لمبدأ المواطنة رغم النص عليهما صراحة بالدستور المصرى ، وقد شاخ النظام الحاكم بمرجعيته هذه وبقانون طوارئه وبمنهجه الكئيب الذى لن يتغير ، وساعد ذلك على تنامى قوة الكنيسة المصرية وترابطها فى مواجهة الدولة الضعيفة ونظامها وفى مواجهة الأغلبية المسلمة المقهورة ، وأصبحت المادة الثانية من الدستور المصرى عنوانا بلا موضوع ، وأصبحت الكنيسة المصرية فى هذا المناخ الفاسد أقوى من أى حزب فى مصر بل أقوى من الدولة نفسها ، وتأكد ذلك من خلال أزمات كثيرة أجبرت فيها الكنيسة الدولة على الرضوخ لها .. ومن الطبيعى أن يثير ذلك حنق  وغضب الأغلبية المسلمة المقهورة التى وجدت نفسها محرومة من أى تمثيل حقيقى على أرض الواقع سوى بعض النصوص التى لاتعنى أكثر من كونها نصوصا رنانة وجوفاء ، فلم يعد الأزهر يمثلهم ولم تعد الدولة تحميهم ... وياويله من أغضب مواطنا  فى خلاف شخصى واكنشف أنه مسيحيا بعد ذلك ... فسوف تقوم الدنيا ولاتقعد بادعاء التمييز ضد النصارى ، وضاع بذلك مبدأ المواطنة بين الناس قبل أن يتعمد النظام الحاكم إضاعته ...  وهذا فى رأيى سببا رئيسيا وجوهريا لما يحدث من أزمات بين مسلمى مصر ومسيحييها ...

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ الفاضل /عاطف هلال..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن المرجعية نوعان: مرجعية عامة للبشر جميعاً, ويكونها العقل والمنطق والفطرة والغريزة,فهذه أمور متطابقة بين جميع البشر, وهذه هي التي يمكن أن يلتقي عليها الجميع دون تعارض بسبب الدين أو الجنس أو اللغة أو اللون. ومرجعية خاصة وهي التي يجتمع فيها من يتطابق لديهم الدين أو الهوى أو العاطفة أو الانتماء,وهذه لا يجتمع عليها الناس بل هي السبب في تفرقهم، إذا أردت أن تتفق مع أحد فتحدث معه بالمرجعية العامة, وإذا أردت ألا يتفق معك أحد فحدثه كما شئت بمرجعيتك الخاصة, هل شرحت لك المرجعية؟, أشكرك

----------


## أسعد الشقيري

الأربعاء 22 يوليو 2009م 
الأخ الكريم أبو المكارم لك التحية والسلام من فلسطين ومن غزة هاشم.
 أنت تقول بأنني محايد وهذا اقتباس من كلامك ((  وأشد ما أعجبني فيه هو الحيادية )) أقول لك يا أخي أنا غير محايد أبداً وإنما أنا مسلم عربي أقتدي برسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .. أنا عندما أقول إن الإسلام راسخ رسوخ الجبال لا يهتز لمجرد قيام جماعة متعصبة بنشر شريط مسيء للإسلام فإنني أحرص كل الحرص على الإسلام .. لأن الإسلام لن ينتصر عندما نحشد الشعب بعشرات الآلاف للاحتجاج على ذلك الفعل التافه من مجموعة متعصبة ولا نقوم بحشد الشعب ضد الجوع والفقر والحرمان مع أن الخوف من قمع السلطات للمحتجين يكون أعلى في حالة الاحتجاج على الإساءة للدين بينما الاحتجاج لإجبار السلطات على القيام بتنمية زراعية وصناعية حقيقية لسد كل حاجة الناس من الغذاء والكساء والمسكن والتعليم وبالأسعار الزهيدة يكون أقل عرضة لقمع السلطات بالرغم من أن هذه الاحتجاجات أخطر على السلطات من الاحتجاجات على الإساءة للدين ..
هذا الكلام أسوقه إليك أخي الكريم أبو المكارم ليس من عندي وإنما اقتداءً بحديث رسولنا الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي يؤكد بأن : (( المؤمن القوي هو خير من المؤمن الضعيف )) أنا مع تحول الناس من حال الفقر المرعب الذي يعيشونه إلى حال الكفاية .. لأنهم إذا وصلوا للكفاية فسوف يكونون أقوياء وبعدها سيتمكنون من فرض شرع الإسلام من خلال دعوة الناس لها وهم أقوياء لا ضعفاء .. 

أخي أبو المكارم أنت تقول إنني لم أنادي أهل الحل والربط من أبناء الأمة مع إن كلامي واضح أُّوجههُ للمعارضة وأقتبس من كلامي ((أين قوى المعارضة الفاعلة لديكم ، بل أين دور المعارضة المصرية كلها من هذا الزيف؟؟؟)) وهل المعارضة المصرية (( وبالذات الإسلامية))ليست أهل الحل والعقد ؟؟!!
أيضاً تقول (( إنك تحدثت مستغيثاً أو منادياً لفقراء المسلمين و اليهود والنصارى, وكان يجب أن تجعل نداءك لأهل العلم والحكمة لأنهم هم مقياس ومعيار الحكم على الأمم وليس العوام والبسطاء.))
 أيضاً ومرة أخرى سامحك الله أكرر لك بأن كلامي موجه لأبناء الشعب الذين قام أهل الحكمة بإخراجهم للاحتجاج .. وموجه أيضاً لأهل الحكمة أنفسهم الذين هم المعارضة ..
 وأنت تضيف (( إن ما لاحظته من ثورة الشعب على أمر هو من مظاهر التحضر)) سامحك الله هل مسموح لنا أن نعتقد أن قيام مجموعة متعصبة جاهلة أو واعية بما تفعل من نشر شريط مسيء للإسلام هو مظهر حضاري !!؟؟ انه مظهر مخالف للتحضر تماماً 
وتضيف أيضاً (( بينما سكوته على أمور هي من مقومات الحياة يلخص المنهج المعوج الذي يجب أن نجاهد ونناضل لتغييره.)) يا أخي منهج حشد الجماهير ولفها حول أمور الحياة هو من عصب ومن لب الدين وهو أبداً ليس منهجاً معوجاً بل هو منهج قويم لن ننتصر إلا من خلال الجهاد المتواصل لفرضه على ارض الواقع ..لأن الناس سيعبدون الله الكبير بالطريقة التي يرضى عنها الله إذا غادروا الفقر والقهر .. أليس كذلك؟؟!! 
وسامحك الله تضيف اقتباس خطير على لساني (( إنك تحدثت مستغيثاً أو منادياً لفقراء المسلمين و اليهود والنصارى )) لم أكتبه وكيف أستغيث باليهود !! أنا أحرض الجميع على الهدوء وعدم الانجرار الى الفتنة الطائفية المقيتة التي ستحرف طريقنا نحو القوة التي ستمكن الإسلام من الانتصار الكبير .. سامحك الله أبو المكارم وأشكرك على سعة ورحابة صدرك سلفاً.
 أخوكم أسعد أحمد الشقيري

----------


## علاء فرج

> كما نصت المادة (40) من الدستور المصرى على أن : " المواطنون لدى القانون سواء ، وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة ، لاتمييز بينهم فى ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة " .. وقد جرى تمكين المرأة (وهى من جنس الإناث) على الرجل (وهو من جنس الذكور) بحصة معتبرة فى مجلس شعب الحزب الوطنى بالمخالفة الصريحة لتلك المادة


استاذى الجليل عاطف هلال

بداية شاكر لحضرتك نصيحة اسديتها الى خلال النقاش حول ذلك الموضوع الهام . وكنت فعلا فى حاجة اليها وتعلمت كيف اواجه واتصرف حيال مداخلات  قصدها استفزازى واخراجى من النقاش .
نتفق جميعا على أن مجلس الشعب لا أهمية لوجوده بتلك الصورة ،  ولو تم الغاؤة الى ان يأتى مجلسا حقيقيا يعبر عن ارادة فعلية للشعب فيكون افضل و أوفر وحجبا لفساد متفشى من اعضائه استغلالا لمناصبهم . لكن سيدى الفاضل لنفترض اننا فى الطريق الى انتخاب مجلسا حقيقيا ،  فما المانع ان يكون للنساء حصة فيه  ، ولو لدورات محددة يمارسن فيه العمل السياسى وربما يصلحون ما افسده الرجال .
كما ان المجلس قد حدد فيه نسبة للعمال و الفلاحين والامر متشابه مع الافضلية للكوته النسائية التى قد تأتى بأساتذة جامعات وسيكون ادائهن افضل بكثير من ذكور العمال و الفلاحين .
اما فى قولكم ان المرأة مكنت على الرجل وهو من جنس الذكور ،  فسامحنى ان قولك ذلك قد اصابنى بصدمة وخاصة من مفكر مثلك وهو يعكس تفكير ذكورى يرى افضلية على النساء بصرف النظر عن كفاءة وفكر المتبارين ذكرا و انثى . ولو لاحظت سيادتكم ان نتائج الثانوية العامة منذ ايام قد اعلنت تفوقا لجنس الاناث فى منافسة شريفة ، واحسب ان ذلك التفوق سيتكرر لو اعطيت لهم الفرصة .
مع تحياتى

----------


## القواس

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
الساده الحضور
اليكم بيان بمشاكل الأقباط و مطالبهم

1-   هل يعجبك يا سيدي أن يظل الأقباط خاضعون وجاثمون في بناء كنائسهم لخط همايوني منذ أيام السلطان العثماني أصدره العزبي باشا وكيل الداخلية التركي آنذاك عام 1860، وهو ما يُعرف بالشروط العشرة في بناء الكنائس، أي مضى عليه أكثر من مائة وخمسون عاماً بينما ينعم الأخوة المسلمون في بناء مساجدهم في ظل قوانين عادية وهو القانون 106 لسنة 1976 في شان تنظيم وتوجيهة أعمال البناء، يعجبك أن يكون إيجاد مكان لبناء كنيسة يتعبد فيه الأقباط استلزام صدور قانون جمهوري أي أن الصلاة لا بد أن تكون بقرار جمهوري، وهل يعجبك أن يكون مجرد ترميم وتدعيم دورة مياة في كنيسة لا بد من صدور قرار من محافظ وكما لو كان السيد المحافظ قد أخلى نفسه من كل شواغله لكي يتفرغ لإصدار قرار بترميم دورة مياة أو حائط آيل للسقوط، هل يعجبك يا سيدي أن تكون كنيسة في إحدى قرى منيا القمح بنيت منذ أكثر من مائتي عام وقد ملأت المياة الجوفية معظم جدرانها وأصبح سقفها الخشبي يهدد المصلين بالسقوط على رؤوسهم وكاهن الكنيسة يلهث لأكثر من عشرة سنوات ما بين الوحدة المحلية لمدينة منيا القمح ومفتش أمن الدولة ملتمساً صدور قرار لمجرد الترميم وتدعيم الحوائط وكما لو كان الترميم لقلعة حربية أو أن القرار هو لغز من ألغاز الفضاء، هذا ما حدث في كنيسة أبو سيفين بقرية سلامة إبراهيم منيا القمح وتحت يدي جميع المستندات.

2-   هل يعجبك يا سيدي أن يظل مشروع قانون بناء دور العبادة الموحد الذي في نظرنا إن صدر سوف يقضي على جميع الفتن الطائفية في مصر؟ هل يعجبك أن يظل هذا القانون الذي تقدم به المستشار محمد محمد الجويلي نائب شبرا في مجلس الشعب منذ أكثر من خمسة عشرة سنة أي منذ ثلاث دورات ولم يناقش وفي كل دورة يعشمون الأقباط بمناقشته ولم ير النور بعد، وبعده أيضاً تقدم المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان بمشروع مماثل ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي؟ ويقولون ويزعمون أن عام 2008 سوف يكون عام المواطنة، بل أن الحزب الوطني الحاكم في مؤتمره السنوي قبل الأخير عام 2007 ناقش مشروعات قوانين أعلنها رئيس مجلس الوزراء منها قانون البيئة وقانون المرور وقانون الطيور الجارحة وكما لو كانت الطيور الجارحة افضل وأهم من نسيج هذا الوطن بمسلمية وأقباطه.

3-   هل تتصور يا سيدي الفاضل أنه يوجد في مصر أكثر من ثلاثة وعشرون جامعة وأكثر من سبعة جامعات خاصة ولا يوجد من بينهم رئيس جامعة قبطي، وكما لو كان الأقباط وقد أصيبوا فجأة بالبلادة وهدم الريادة.

4-   هل تتصور أنه لا يوجد في جميع أقسام كلية الطب من أقصى مصر إلى أقصاها في أقسام النساء لا يوجد أستاذ مسيحي رغم عدم وجود نص في قانون الجامعات يحظر ذلك، وأتذكر الواقعة الطريفة حينما كنّا منذ عشر أعوام تقريباً نحضر ندوة لأديبنا ومفكرنا العظيم نجيب محفوظ حينما سُئل عن سبب تسميته بهذا الاسم فأجاب أن ذلك يرجع إلى أن الذي قام بتوليده من والدته هو الطبيب النساء والتوليد القبطي نجيب باشا محفوظ آنذاك.

5-   هل تتصور يا سيدي الرئيس أن يظل تهميش الأقباط في المجالس النيابية والمحلية على مستوى الجمهورية فتظل مقاعد الأقباط في مجلس الشعب أو الشورى لا تزيد على عدد أصابع اليد الواحدة وجميعهم بالتعيين بقرارات جمهورية ما خلا الدكتور يوسف بطرس غالي، رغم تعداد الأقباط الذي يصل إلى أكثر من أربعة عشرة مليون نسمة.

6-   هل تتصور تجاهل الحزب الحاكم في مؤتمره السنوي الأخير في نوفمبر الماضي للأقباط تجاهلاً تاماً، رغم أنه قد ناقش أن يكون هناك تمثيل نسبي للمرأة بعدد مقعدين في كل محافظة باعتبارها أقلية ونسى أن الأقباط أيضاً أقلية عددية ودينية وأن هناك في القانون الدولي ما يُعرف بقاعدة التمييز الإيجابى للوصول إلى الحد الأدنى للتماثل مع الأغلبية.

7-   هل تتصور يا سيدي العزيز أن أكثر من ألفي قضية بما تعرف بقضية العائدين للمسيحية ما زات قابعة في ردهات محا كم القضاء الإداري دون الفصل فيها بحجة أن أحد المحامين المسلمين طعن بعدم دستورية عودة المسيحي لديانته بعد إشهار إسلامه وأن هذا يعتبر ردة، بل أن تقارير هيئة مفوضي الدولة والذي أعدها مستشارين كبار تقول أيضاً أن ذلك يعتبر ردة عن الإسلام وشرعاً يهدر دمه، وتحت يدي هذه التقارير، ويقولون أن ذلك إعمال لنص المادة الثانية من الدستور التي تنص على أن الشريعة الإسلامية هي المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع ونسوا أن هناك مواد تسمى المواطنة وضعت في غرة الدستور بفضل التعديلات التي أجراها سيادة الرئيس مبارك راعي الوحدة الوطنية، ونسوا أن هناك مادة تسمى الأربعون والتي تنص على المساواة بين جميع المواطنين بصرف النظر عن الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين، ونسوا أيضاً أن هناك مادة تسمى السادسة والأربعون والتي تكفل حرية العقيدة ويجب أن تكون حرية العقيدة للجانبين لا لأصحاب دين على حساب أصحاب دين آخر، ونسوا على الأكثر أو تناسوا مسألة خطيرة وهي أن مصر قد وقّعت على اتفاقيات ومعاهدات دولية تنص على حرية العقيدة يجب احترامها للتأكيد على مصداقية مصر، بل أن هناك نص في المادة 151 من الدستور المصري تنص على أن جميع الإتفاقيات التي وقّعت عليها مصر تصبح في نصاً وقوانين المحلية وملزمة بعد التصديق عليها، وهكذا تظل مصالح ومستقبل أكثر من ألفي شخص موقوفة بسبب تعنت محامي واستجابت المحكمة لعدم قانون واضح يكفل حرية العقيدة رغم كونها مادة في الدستور فهناك فتيات منهن في سن الزواج وموقوف زواجهم لعدم حملهم إثبات شخصية، وهناك طلبة رفضت الجامعات قبولهم لأنهم لا بمسلمون أو مسيحيون بسبب إشهار أبوهم إسلامه، وهناك أناس مشرفون على الموت لا يعرفون هل سيدفنون في مقابر المسلمين أو المسيحيين، وهناك أطفال مثل أندرو وماريو القضية الشهيرة أجبروا على امتحان الدين الإسلامى بسبب إسلام والدهم رغم أنهم في حضانة والدتهم المسيحية، بل أن هناك أطفال دون سن بلوغ الخضانة نزعت حضانتهم من أمهاتم المسيحية بضمهم إلى أبوهم الذي أشهر إسلامه ليتربوا مع زوجة أبيهم رغم وجود أمهم المسيحية على قيد الحياة، فأي قانون وضعي أو سماوي يقول بذلك، فرغم أن قانون انتهاء الحضانة ينص على أن ينتهي سن الحضانة عند بلوغ الصغير أو الصغيرة خمسة عشر عاماً لكن هذا القانون لا يطبق في حالة إشهار إسلام الأب وتنزع حضانة الأطفال دون السن القانوني رغم عدم وجود قانون بذلك وتستند المحاكم في أحكامها إلى مجرد آراء فقهية... ثم تقولون لماذا الأقباط غاضبون وأن مشاكلهم هي مشاكل المسلمون، فهل يمكن أن ينزع حضانة طفل من أمه المسلمة إذا اعتنق أبوه دين غير الإسلام.

8-   سيدي الفاضل.. ظل التليفزيون المصري على مدى أربعة سنوات في شهر رمضان الذي ننتظره جميعاً أقباطاً ومسلمون للإلتقاء حول مائدة واحدة لتجيء مسلسلات التليفزيون لتقدم لنا نموذج واحد وفريد للوحدة الوطنية وهو زواج البطلة المسيحية من البطل المسلم دونما اعتبار لمشاعر المسيحيين وأن ديانتهم تحظر الزواج في حالة إختلاف الدين كما تحظر الشريعة الإسلامية زواج المسلم من غير المسلم، ونسى التليفزيون أن هناك ما قلت قواسم مشتركة يعيشها الأقباط والمسلمون في الأفراح والأتراح والتجارة والشراكة وغير ذلك من امتزاج الوجداني والوطني ومثال ما قدمه التليفزيون من مسلسلات تسيء إلى الوحدة الوطنية "أوان الورد – حد السكين – من لا يعيش في جلباب أبي -  بحب السيما – فيلم واحد صفر وغيره الكثير.."

9-   هاجم الإعلام المصري وعلى الأخص القومي المؤتمرات التي يعقدها الأقباط في المهجر واتهم هؤلاء بالعمالة وأنهم يعملون على أجندة أمريكية وصهيونية فقلنا لنعقد مؤتمراتنا داخل مصر وعلى مائدة مصرية وبين مثقفين ومستنرين ومثقفين مسلمين وأقباط، فدعت منظمتنا الإتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان إثنتي عشر منظمة قبطية في أمريكا وأستراليا وكندا وانجلترا وفرنسا والنمسا وعقدنا بالقاهرة مؤتمر للمواطنة الذي عرف بمؤتمر القاهرة الأول على مدار يومين في الثامن والعاشر من شهر فبراير 2008، ودعونا شخصيات سياسية كبيرة في مصر ولم تستجيب الدولة للمشاركة في هذا المؤتمر رغم أن أجندته أرسلت إلى الجهات المعنية، وأذكر قول الأخ وصديق عزيز سياسي ويشغل مركزاً مرموقاً جداً بل لا أخشى أن أقول أنه يشغل رئيس أهم اللجان في مجلس الشعب حينما قال لى بالحرف الواحد "إن أكبر غلطة عملتها الدولة أنها لم تشارك في هذا المؤتمر الذي عقده أقباط المهجر بالقاهرة"، ومع ذلك أصدر المؤتمر أكثر من خمسة عشر توصية معظمها لحلول لما تم عرضه سلفاً من مشاكل ولم تنفذ الدولة توصية واحدة، فكيف إذاً نلوم أقباط المهجر إذا ما قاموا بمظاهرة؟ أو وقفة احتجاجية أمام أي من سفاراتنا بالخارج أو عقدوا مؤتمرات أخرى في واشنطن أو لندن أو باريس؟

10- هل تتصور يا سيدي الفاضل ما حدث في شهر يوليو الماضي أن ترفض إحدى المحاكم المصرية شهادة المسيحي الذي أتى به صديقه الملسم ليشهد في واقعة وفاة والد صديقه المسلم والذان تربا معاً فسمعت شهادة المسلم ورفض القاضي سماع شهادة المسيحي لا لشيء إلا لكونه مسيحي، رغم أن الواقعة لم تتعلق بأنصبة ميراث أو زواج أو طلاق وإنما واقعة مادية بحتة وهي تاريخ وفاة والد صديقه المسلم ومن الذي خلفه من أولاد أو بنات أو زوجة... فهل هذا يُعقل في ظل ما ينادى به سياده الرئيس من سيادة مبدأ المواطنة وعدم التمييز بين المواطنين؟

11- هل يصح أن يحدث هجوم من الغوغائيين لأكثر من ثلاث آلاف مواطن على إحدى الكنائس بمنطقة عين شمس بزعم أنها كانت مصنعاً ولا يوجد ترخيص لها، وإنني أتساءل من هي الجهة المنوط بها غلق هذه المنشأة أأو تحرير محضر بناء بدون ترخيص ومن الذي أعطى لهؤلاء استباحة هيئة الدولة من يعتقد أن ذلك حدث لشعورهم باستعلاء الأغلبية على الأقلية وطبعاً هذا الشعور جاء نتيجة وجود قوانين تمييز بين أبناء الوطن الواحد.


http://www.copts-united.com/article.php?I=137&A=2251

و الأن أقباط المهجر

و مقتطفات للعلم فقط

الفتنة الطائفية 
بعد أن خمدت نار الفتنة الطائفية التي اندلعت بالإسكندرية مؤخرا.. أراد أقباط المهجر إشعالها مرة أخري عندما تطرق عدلي أبادير رئيس مؤتمر أقباط المهجر في كلمته إلي أحداث الفتنة الطائفية بالإسكندرية واعتبرها 'بداية تطبيق حملة جديدة من اضطهاد المسيحيين'. رغم أن هذه الأحداث قتل فيها ثلاثة أشخاص مسلمين

 المؤتمر يعقد تحت رعاية عدة جمعيات ومنظمات مسيحية عالمية متشددة علاوة علي مشاركة أعضاء من الكونجرس المتطرفين، مما يدل علي أن الأيدي الخارجية تستغل أقباط المهجر لإثارة بعض المشكلات واستخدامها في مشاريع التقسيم الطائفي والعرقي التي تريدها الولايات المتحدة في البلاد العربية كما يحدث في العراق والسودان ولبنان

المؤتمر الذي عقد في واشنطن شارك فيه كل أقباط المهجر إلا أن خلافاتهم السابقة علي المؤتمر تؤكد أنهم مجموعة من المتاجرين بقضايا الأقباط في الخارج خاصة أن موريس صادق * أحد صقور أقباط المهجر * استطاع أن يؤجل المؤتمر والذي يري أن عدلي أبادير الجناح المضاد يفرط في حقوق الأقباط، ويتحالف عدلي أبادير مع مايكل منير في مواجهة صادق وكل منهما يزايد علي الآخر مما يدل علي أن هناك مصالح خفية وراء هذه الدعوات والكل يسعي للفوز بالكعكة من أجل تقسيم مصر

وبالطبع لم يفت البيت الأبيض أن يرسل برقية دعم وتأييد للمؤتمر الذي عقد بالكونجرس الأمريكي وتكلف مليون دولار كما أنه كان يريد أن يستمع مباشرة إلي وجهات النظر المختلفة خلال المؤتمر، مما يؤكد أن أصابع الإدارة الأمريكية لم تكن بعيدة عن أي تدخلات خارجية في شئون مصر الداخلية

و أخيرا احقاقا للحق

المؤتمر سوف يأتي بفشل غير مسبوق وذلك لأن قضية الأقباط لا تحل بصفة طائفية إنما ضمن مشكلة المواطنة، فإذا كانت هناك مواطنة صحيحة فستحل كل المشاكل الموجودة، وأن مثل هذه المؤتمرات دائما تفشل ما دامت هناك قوة وطنية تواجه مثل هذه النماذج، فالقوة المتربصة بمصر دائما تلعب علي هذا الوتر للحصول علي مكاسب خاصة بها ودائما تحبط، فالقبطي مواطن مصري تحل مشاكله في سياق قضايا المجتمع.
وأوضحوا أنه ليس جديدا علينا وعلي الأقباط والنخبة المثقفة مواجهة مثل هذا العداء والدعاوي الكاذبة، فنحن نعيش في مصر وليس في سويسرا ولا واشنطن أي أننا نعيش في الواقع أكثر منهم.
ويري د. رفيق حبيب الباحث والكاتب القبطي أن جميع قرارات مؤتمر واشنطن ستبوء بالفشل مثل سابقتها، لأن حل المشكلات القبطية عن طريق تدخل خارجي ليس فقط مرفوضا لأنها تمس الاستقلال الوطني، ولكنها أيضا تضر بالعلاقات بين المسلمين والأقباط، ودائما ما كان التدخل الخارجي مضرا بالعلاقات بين أبناء الوطن، كما أن من ينادون بالتدخل الخارجي يغيب عنهم أن هذا التدخل يكون لتحقيق المصالح الأمريكية أو الغربية ولن يكون أبدا لتحقيق مصالحنا الوطنية أو بالأخص مصالح الأقباط لذا فإن أي محاولة للاستفادة من التدخل الخارجي في قضايا الأقباط ستحقق فائدة أكبر للحكومات الغربية في الضغط علي مصر ولن تكون حلا لمشكلات الأقباط لأن مشكلاتهم هي مشكلات داخلية وليس لها حل إلا في الإطار الداخلي.
ويضيف د. حبيب أنه يعتقد أن أهم مشاكل أقباط مصر تتركز في نقطتين أولاهما تتعلق ببناء الكنائس حيث إن القانون يحتاج إلي تعديل وليس مجرد إجراءات قابلة للإلغاء.
وثانيتهما زيادة مناخ التعصب بين المسلمين والأقباط والذي بدأ منذ السبعينيات في القرن الماضي بسبب خلل في الانتماء العام للأمة لمصلحة الانتماءات الفرعية

[ame]http://www.google.com.eg/search?hl=ar&q=%D9%85%D8%B7%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8+%D8%  A3%D9%82%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B7+%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%B1+%D9%  88+%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%83%D9%84%D9%87%D9%85&btnG  =%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB+Google%E2%80%8F&meta=lr%3Dlang  _ar&aq=f&oq=[/ame]*

----------


## atefhelal

> الأخ الفاضل /عاطف هلال..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> إن المرجعية نوعان: مرجعية عامة للبشر جميعاً, ويكونها العقل والمنطق والفطرة والغريزة,فهذه أمور متطابقة بين جميع البشر, وهذه هي التي يمكن أن يلتقي عليها الجميع دون تعارض بسبب الدين أو الجنس أو اللغة أو اللون. ومرجعية خاصة وهي التي يجتمع فيها من يتطابق لديهم الدين أو الهوى أو العاطفة أو الانتماء,وهذه لا يجتمع عليها الناس بل هي السبب في تفرقهم، إذا أردت أن تتفق مع أحد فتحدث معه بالمرجعية العامة, وإذا أردت ألا يتفق معك أحد فحدثه كما شئت بمرجعيتك الخاصة, هل شرحت لك المرجعية؟, أشكرك





> ...........
> .....................
> *ولايجب علينا فى مصر إضاعة الوقت عبثا فى إعادة اكتشاف مرجعية يرجع إليها الحاكم والمحكومين وتجمع الشعب على اختلاف طوائفه وفئاته فى نسيج واحد ومرجعية واحدة .. لأن تلك المرجعية موجودة بالفعل* ، ولكنها موجودة كنصوص لايراد لها التفعيل أو التحويل إلى واقع ملموس . وهى مرجعية واضحة فى أحكام المادة الأولى من الدستور المصرى لعام 1971 فى تعديلها الأخير عام 2007 التى تنص على أن : " جمهورية مصر العربية دولة نظامها ديموقراطى يقوم على أساس المواطنة " .. ثم نجد فى الواقع أن مصر قد تم عزلها عن العرب وهمومهم ولم تعد عربية بنص صريح فى معاهدة كامب دافيد.. أما بالنسبة للديموقراطية فلا ننسى أن الدكتور نظيف رئيس وزراء مصر قال فى تصريحات له لمجلة نيوزويك الأمريكية : " ..... أن تطبيق الديموقراطية يجب أن يتم حسب معايير كل دولة ، وأن كونداليزا رايس وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية بدت أقل إصرارا فى زيارتها الأخيرة لمصر على أهمية تطبيق الديموقراطية " .... !!!! ؟؟؟ " بما يعنى صراحة أنه يجب ضبط مفهوم الديموقراطية فى مصر طبقا لمصلحة النظام الحاكم وسعيا وراء الرضا السامى الأمريكى ... أما بالنسبة للمواطنة ، فقد قدم المجلس القومى المصرى لحقوق الإنسان رؤية متكاملة وتنفيذية لتكريس مبدأ المواطنة وتحويله إلى واقع ملموس فى مؤتمر عقده لهذا الشأن فى 25 نوفمبر 2007 ... وتم وضع تلك الرؤية فى سلة مهملات النظام المصرى .
> 
> كما نصت المادة (40) من الدستور المصرى على أن : " المواطنون لدى القانون سواء ، وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة ، لاتمييز بينهم فى ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة " .. وقد جرى تمكين المرأة (وهى من جنس الإناث) على الرجل (وهو من جنس الذكور) بحصة معتبرة فى مجلس شعب الحزب الوطنى بالمخالفة الصريحة لتلك المادة .. بما يعنى أن التمييز والخروج على النص مباح لنظام الحكم حتى وإن خالف ذلك الدستور كمرجعية للجميع .. 
> 
> كما نصت المادة الثانية من الدستور المصرى على أن : " الإسلام دين الدولة ، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع " .. فأين موقع تلك المادة بنصها الصريح مما يقع مخالفا لها على أرض الواقع وهو كثير ... !! ، وخاصة بعد أن اختص النظام الحاكم نفسه بمرجعية خاصة لايعرف الشعب عنها إلا أنها ضامنة وداعمة لإستمرار تسلطه عليه وعلى إرادته بدعوى باطلة أطلق عليها النظام إسما مستفزا وهو "الإستقرار" وماهو إلا موت سريرى بطئ لإرادة الشعب ولضياع أحلامه فى حاضر ومستقبل أفضل .. واستخدم النظام لدعم هذا "الإستقرار" المجنون قانون الطوارئ لمدة اقتربت من ثلاثين عاما ، وبقانون الطوارئ هذا لم يعد يعنى النظام تفعيلا جادا وحقيقيا للديموقراطية أو تفعيلا جادا وحقيقيا لمبدأ المواطنة رغم النص عليهما صراحة بالدستور المصرى ، وقد شاخ النظام الحاكم بمرجعيته هذه وبقانون طوارئه وبمنهجه الكئيب الذى لن يتغير ، وساعد ذلك على تنامى قوة الكنيسة المصرية وترابطها فى مواجهة الدولة الضعيفة ونظامها وفى مواجهة الأغلبية المسلمة المقهورة ، وأصبحت المادة الثانية من الدستور المصرى عنوانا بلا موضوع ، وأصبحت الكنيسة المصرية فى هذا المناخ الفاسد أقوى من أى حزب فى مصر بل أقوى من الدولة نفسها ، وتأكد ذلك من خلال أزمات كثيرة أجبرت فيها الكنيسة الدولة على الرضوخ لها .. ومن الطبيعى أن يثير ذلك حنق وغضب الأغلبية المسلمة المقهورة التى وجدت نفسها محرومة من أى تمثيل حقيقى على أرض الواقع سوى بعض النصوص التى لاتعنى أكثر من كونها نصوصا رنانة وجوفاء ، فلم يعد الأزهر يمثلهم ولم تعد الدولة تحميهم ... وياويله من أغضب مواطنا فى خلاف شخصى واكنشف أنه مسيحيا بعد ذلك ... فسوف تقوم الدنيا ولاتقعد بادعاء التمييز ضد النصارى ، وضاع بذلك مبدأ المواطنة بين الناس قبل أن يتعمد النظام الحاكم إضاعته ... وهذا فى رأيى سببا رئيسيا وجوهريا لما يحدث من أزمات بين مسلمى مصر ومسيحييها ...


*أكتفى بذلك تجنبا لإضاعة الوقت فى التكرار ...*

----------


## atefhelal

> .....................
> ............................
> ....................................... 
> كما نصت المادة (40) من الدستور المصرى على أن : " المواطنون لدى القانون سواء ، وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة ، لاتمييز بينهم فى ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة " .. وقد جرى تمكين المرأة (وهى من جنس الإناث) على الرجل (وهو من جنس الذكور) بحصة معتبرة فى مجلس شعب الحزب الوطنى بالمخالفة الصريحة لتلك المادة .. بما يعنى أن التمييز والخروج على النص مباح لنظام الحكم حتى وإن خالف ذلك الدستور كمرجعية للجميع ..





> ........ *فما المانع* ان يكون للنساء حصة فيه ، ولو لدورات محددة يمارسن فيه العمل السياسى *وربما يصلحون ما افسده الرجال* .
> كما ان المجلس قد حدد فيه نسبة للعمال و الفلاحين والامر متشابه مع الافضلية للكوته النسائية التى قد تأتى بأساتذة جامعات وسيكون ادائهن افضل بكثير من ذكور العمال و الفلاحين .
> اما فى قولكم ان المرأة مكنت على الرجل وهو من جنس الذكور ، *فسامحنى ان قولك ذلك قد اصابنى بصدمة وخاصة من مفكر مثلك وهو يعكس تفكير ذكورى يرى افضلية* على النساء بصرف النظر عن كفاءة وفكر المتبارين ذكرا و انثى . ولو لاحظت سيادتكم ان نتائج الثانوية العامة منذ ايام قد اعلنت تفوقا لجنس الاناث فى منافسة شريفة ، واحسب ان ذلك التفوق سيتكرر لو اعطيت لهم الفرصة .


سامحنى أنت ياأخى لأن قولك أنت " بأن النساء قد يصلحون ماأفسده الرجال " هو الذى أصابنى بصدمة لأنه يعكس تفكيرا منحازا للنساء ( ولن أقلدك فأقول بأنه تفكير أنثوى ) ، فليس كل النساء  ياأخى ملائكة وليس كل الرجال شياطين .. ثم إننى كنت أتحدث عن مادة فى الدستور تقول أنه لاتمييز بين المواطنين فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة بسبب الجنس ( أى امرأة كان أو رجلا) ...  الخ !! وأن تمكين المرأة بكوتة فى مجلس الشعب هو تمييز لها عن الرجل بسبب الجنس ، وبالتالى فهو   إجراء غير دستورى ... وهذا ماقلته ، فإن أردت أن تناقش هذا الأمر فكان يجب أن تناقشه من ناحية دستوريته لكى أستفيد من علمك إن كنت على علم أفضل منى  .. وإن كنت قد فعلت ذلك لكنت قد تجنبت صدمة الإستدلال الخاطئ بأننى ذكورى التفكير ، فقد شاع  هذا المصطلح الغبى  " ذكورى التفكير" على ألسنة بعض النسوة المهووسات المعقدات  ضعيفات الشخصية  والمؤهلات اللاتى يعشقن النجومية  وجنون الأضواء بمؤتمرات المرأة  التى كثرت تلك الأيام ... أما المرأة الناضجة المتزنة صاحبة الشخصية القوية والمؤهلات فإنها تنجح بدون تلك الكوتة ولاتستخدم فى أى حديث لها هذا المصطالح الخائب الدخيل "ذكورى التفكير" .. *فلا يوجد ياأخى تفكير دكر وتفكير نتاية إلا عند المراهقين والمراهقات ... !!*

----------


## علاء فرج

نشكر استاذنا عاطف هلال على اهتمامه بالرد على  مداخلتى ، وتعلمنا من رده ايضا ، وتلك المرة الاولى لى التى اجرب فيها الاختلاف مع الاستاذ عاطف ، وارى كيف يدافع عن رأيه بتلك البلاغة و الفكر الثاقب ، اتعشم ان تكون الاخيرة لى فى الاختلاف معكم سيدى الكريم
تحياتى اليك

----------


## علاء فرج

> 10- هل تتصور يا سيدي الفاضل ما حدث في شهر يوليو الماضي أن ترفض إحدى المحاكم المصرية شهادة المسيحي الذي أتى به صديقه الملسم ليشهد في واقعة وفاة والد صديقه المسلم والذان تربا معاً فسمعت شهادة المسلم ورفض القاضي سماع شهادة المسيحي لا لشيء إلا لكونه مسيحي،


اخى القواس ألم اقل من قبل انك تأتى دائما بكل ما هو هام وجديد . نشكرك على جهودك صديقى العزيز ولى استفسار.
الكلام الذى نقلته لنا كان موجه الى من ومن قائله ؟
وبخصوص الحادثة التى اقتبستها عن القاضى الذى رفض شهادة المسيحى كيف نتأكد منها ؟ كان مفروض يذكر الدائرة ومكانها . عموما هناك ما يستحق النقاش حول النقاط الواردة فى مطالب الاقباط ولتبدأ انت استاذ قواس باختيار بند نناقشه
مع التحية وفى انتظارك

----------


## the_chemist

> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> الساده الحضور
> اليكم بيان بمشاكل الأقباط و مطالبهم
> 
> 1-   هل يعجبك يا سيدي أن يظل الأقباط خاضعون وجاثمون في بناء كنائسهم لخط همايوني منذ أيام السلطان العثماني أصدره العزبي باشا وكيل الداخلية التركي آنذاك عام 1860، وهو ما يُعرف بالشروط العشرة في بناء الكنائس، أي مضى عليه أكثر من مائة وخمسون عاماً بينما ينعم الأخوة المسلمون في بناء مساجدهم في ظل قوانين عادية وهو القانون 106 لسنة 1976 في شان تنظيم وتوجيهة أعمال البناء، يعجبك أن يكون إيجاد مكان لبناء كنيسة يتعبد فيه الأقباط استلزام صدور قانون جمهوري أي أن الصلاة لا بد أن تكون بقرار جمهوري، وهل يعجبك أن يكون مجرد ترميم وتدعيم دورة مياة في كنيسة لا بد من صدور قرار من محافظ وكما لو كان السيد المحافظ قد أخلى نفسه من كل شواغله لكي يتفرغ لإصدار قرار بترميم دورة مياة أو حائط آيل للسقوط، هل يعجبك يا سيدي أن تكون كنيسة في إحدى قرى منيا القمح بنيت منذ أكثر من مائتي عام وقد ملأت المياة الجوفية معظم جدرانها وأصبح سقفها الخشبي يهدد المصلين بالسقوط على رؤوسهم وكاهن الكنيسة يلهث لأكثر من عشرة سنوات ما بين الوحدة المحلية لمدينة منيا القمح ومفتش أمن الدولة ملتمساً صدور قرار لمجرد الترميم وتدعيم الحوائط وكما لو كان الترميم لقلعة حربية أو أن القرار هو لغز من ألغاز الفضاء، هذا ما حدث في كنيسة أبو سيفين بقرية سلامة إبراهيم منيا القمح وتحت يدي جميع المستندات.
> 
> 2-   هل يعجبك يا سيدي أن يظل مشروع قانون بناء دور العبادة الموحد الذي في نظرنا إن صدر سوف يقضي على جميع الفتن الطائفية في مصر؟ هل يعجبك أن يظل هذا القانون الذي تقدم به المستشار محمد محمد الجويلي نائب شبرا في مجلس الشعب منذ أكثر من خمسة عشرة سنة أي منذ ثلاث دورات ولم يناقش وفي كل دورة يعشمون الأقباط بمناقشته ولم ير النور بعد، وبعده أيضاً تقدم المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان بمشروع مماثل ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي؟ ويقولون ويزعمون أن عام 2008 سوف يكون عام المواطنة، بل أن الحزب الوطني الحاكم في مؤتمره السنوي قبل الأخير عام 2007 ناقش مشروعات قوانين أعلنها رئيس مجلس الوزراء منها قانون البيئة وقانون المرور وقانون الطيور الجارحة وكما لو كانت الطيور الجارحة افضل وأهم من نسيج هذا الوطن بمسلمية وأقباطه.
> 
> 3-   هل تتصور يا سيدي الفاضل أنه يوجد في مصر أكثر من ثلاثة وعشرون جامعة وأكثر من سبعة جامعات خاصة ولا يوجد من بينهم رئيس جامعة قبطي، وكما لو كان الأقباط وقد أصيبوا فجأة بالبلادة وهدم الريادة.
> ...




؟ ؟ ؟ ؟
هناك الكثير مما يمكن قوله

ولكن إحتراماً لحق الجار فسوف نصمت

 :Shutup2:

----------


## القواس

> اخى القواس ألم اقل من قبل انك تأتى دائما بكل ما هو هام وجديد . نشكرك على جهودك صديقى العزيز ولى استفسار.
> الكلام الذى نقلته لنا كان موجه الى من ومن قائله ؟
> وبخصوص الحادثة التى اقتبستها عن القاضى الذى رفض شهادة المسيحى كيف نتأكد منها ؟ كان مفروض يذكر الدائرة ومكانها . عموما هناك ما يستحق النقاش حول النقاط الواردة فى مطالب الاقباط ولتبدأ انت استاذ قواس باختيار بند نناقشه
> مع التحية وفى انتظارك


*أولا البدايه مبشره
أستاذ علاء
المصدر مذكور تحت المطالب
و أما اختياري مناقشه مطلب
لا
بل مناقشة كل المطالب سواء لأقباط الداخل و الخارج
حتى ينتهي الجدال*

----------


## القواس

> ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟
> هناك الكثير مما يمكن قوله
> 
> ولكن إحتراماً لحق الجار فسوف نصمت


*لا لا للصمت با أبو أمنيه
لقد عرضت المطالب
و يجب مناقشتها
و ما يمكن أن نقبله و ما نرفضه
حتى ينتهي الصراع السخيف
تحياتي
و لا يوجد جيره في بيت واحد*

----------


## atefhelal

منذ حوالى أكثر من عامين تم دعوتى عن طريق صديق هو الدكتور مهندس منير مجاهد - (تعرفت عليه من خلال بحوث فى الطاقة والموارد المعدنية ومن خلال بعض المؤتمرات والندوات العلمية ) - إلى اجتماع بشقة بالمعادى وتحديدا بشارع النصر بالمعادى الجديدة  لكى أكون عضوا مؤسسا بمجموعة سماها بـ " مصريين ضد التمييز" ، وكان الإجتماع  بغرض مناقشة ودراسة بنود بيان التأسيس المقترح للمجموعة .. وجذبنى إسم المجموعة فوافقت على الدعوة ... وذهبت إلى الإجتماع .. وتعرفت على الحاضرين وكان عددهم حوالى عشرون مصريا بينهم سبعة مسيحيين ويهوديا واحد والباقى مسلمين ، وكان من بين العشرين ستة نساء من بينهم زوجة منير مجاهد وهى نوبية وتعمل بالإعلام كصحفية .. والصفة التى كان يتميز بها جميع الحاضرين هى القدرة على الحوار الراقى وطرح الأفكار بثقة واقتدار  وإدارة الإختلاف بمهارة وذكاء ، وكان من بين الحاضرين من يتقن أكثر من لغتين أجنبيتين بجانب اللغة العربية ، ومن الحاضرين أيضا من لم يتمكن من عرض أفكاره إلا باللغة الإنجليزية أو الفرنسية رغم تأكيده أنه مصرى ابن مصرى... !!  .
وتحمست جدا فى البداية كعضو مؤسس فى هذه المجموعة ، وخاصة مع إعجابى بطريقة الإصغاء المتحضرة التى كانت تميز أفراد المجموعة لكل ماكنت أتحدث به  رغم اختلافى الشديد مع بعض الأفكار المطروحة فى هذا الإجتماع معهم .. ولكن لم أستمر مع تلك المجموعة سوى شهرين تقريبا بعد أن تأكدت تماما من أن المجموعة  قد نشأ فكرها وتمحور على محور أساسى  وحيد هو مكافحة التمييز على أساس الدين والعمل على ترويج ودعم مطالب أقباط المهجر .. وبعد أن أحسست إحساسا واضحا  بأن هناك شبهة دعم من أقباط المهجر بالولايات المتحدة  للمجموعة  .. وكانت الرسائل التى دارت بيننا خلال هذين الشهرين تدور كلها حول اضطهاد الأقباط ومطالبتنا بالإتصال بالمسئولين والضغط عليهم لرفع هذا الإضطهاد ، وأذكر منها على سبيل المثال  رسالة عن جندى نصرانى مجند تم اضطهاده بالتعذيب فى وحدته العسكرية ولم تذكر الرسالة شيئا عن نوع هذا التعذيب أو سببه وهل تم تعذيبه كنصرانى أو كعقاب على جريمة ارتكبها أو على إخلال بواجباته كجندى بالجيش المصرى ، ورسالة  أخرى على سبيل المثال عن إزعاج ومضايقة سلطات محافظة قنا لهالة حلمى بطرس والضغط عليها لغلق مدونتها على الإنترنت المسماة بعنوان " أقباط بلا حدود" . 

وأعرض هنا  تعقيبى وردى على بيان التأسيس المقترح للمجموعة الذى تم اعتماده بعد ذلك دون أى تعديل .. و على الرسالة التى وصلتنى عن إزعاج ومضايقة سلطات محافظة قنا لهالة حلمى بطرس والضغط عليها لغلق مدونتها على الإنترنت المسماة بعنوان " أقباط بلا حدود" . لكى يتعرف الزملاء على الطريقة التى يفكر بها أقباط المهجر ومحاولاتهم المستمرة فى ترويج فكرهم بداخل مصر مع دعمهم المالى لمجموعات تعمل لحسابهم من مثقفى مصر مثل " مجموعة مصريون ضد التمييز" ... وسوف يتم العرض فى مداخلتى القادمة ...

----------


## atefhelal

*إلحاقا بمداخلتى السابقة*


*التعقيب على بيان التأسيس المقترح*



*تحية طيبة لكل الإخوة والأخوات الأفاضل*

السلام عليكم جميعا

تشرفت بقراءة بيان التأسيس فى صياغته النهائية الأولية ، ولا أبالغ بقولى أن أهدافه قد تميزت بطبيعة ديناميكية مطلوبة ، سوف تساعد بمرونتها على إدارة متميزة لتلك الأهداف فى مراحل عمل الحركة المختلفة ، خاصة عندما تواجه تلك الإدارة متغيرات أو متطلبات تستدعى بعض التعديلات لأغراض المواءمة والتنسيق .. وهذا يُحسب لمن بذل الجهد فى التفكير والمناقشة والصياغة ...
ولكنى لاحظت استثناءا من تلك الطبيعة الديناميكية ماوجدته بالبند الثالث بنصه القاطع لمطلب تم وضعه كهدف محدد لايقبل الإختلاف ، ورأيت أن هذا يصطدم بالواقع المصرى الحالى . حيث لاتوافق قيادات مصر الدينية – تحديدا مفتى مصر والبابا شنودة - على إلغاء خانة الديانة من بطاقات الهوية  ، على الرغم من أن نصارى مصر الأرثوذكس فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية قد وضعوا هذا المطلب ضمن تسعة عشر مطلبا ، قالوا عنها أنها مجرد أمثلة تقع على قمة مطالب أخرى كثيرة . وأودعوا نسخة من تلك المطالب بالكونجرس الأمريكى ( *المرجع :* http://www.copts.net/demands.asp  ) . ولاأكون مخطئا إن أخرجت جهود هؤلاء من دائرة البراءة ، على الأقل فيما يتعلق بالوسائل والمقاصد .

وفى رأيى أن كل دعاوى فصل السياسة أو الوطن والمواطنة عن الدين هى دعاوى مدسوسة ، خاصة ونحن نواجه عدوا – عداءنا له ليس عملية بلهاء – قد أنشأ دولته المصطنعة على أرض فلسطين عن طريق المذابح والتشريد وإبادة سكانها وأصحابها على أساس دينى وعقائدى .

وفى رأيى أيضا أن الإنتماء إلى الأرض والوطن لايرتفع ولاينفصل عن الإنتماء إلى عقيدة المواطن بما يعنى أن المواطنة ليست أعلى من العقيدة أو منفصلة عنها .. كما نعلم أن الشعب المصرى هو شعب متدين بطبعه ، والدين هو أحد مكونات ثقافته الهامة ، وإلغاء خانة الديانة من هويته هو مصادمة لواقعه ومتطلباته الإجتماعية .. وخاصة أن مشكلة التمييز على أساس الدين لم تنشأ أصلا بسبب الإعلان عن دين الشخص ببطاقة هويته ، وإنما نشأت للأسف من بعض النفعيين - مسلمين أو نصارى – الذين يوظفون الدين لمصلحتهم ولتحقيق طموحاتهم . 
وأرى أننا فى أمس الحاجة للدين والتدين ، وأن لا نلغى عقيدتنا من هويتنا ، لأن تعاليم الدين الإسلامى والدين المسيحى هى مظلة آمنة من خلال الجمعيات الخيرية المنتشرة لكل فقير فى مصر  حتى يعافى من فقره ، ويصبح مجتمعنا خاليا من الفقر والفقراء .. وعند خلو مجتمعنا من الفقر على توحشه  سوف ينتهى التمييز آليا بكافة أنواعه .. ويبقى التميُّز فى القدرات والخبرات والإخلاص لمصر هو الذى يجب تشجيعه ورعايته باعتباره العنصر الحاكم لتمييز مواطن عن آخر ..  

بناءا على ماسبق فأنا أرفض البند الثالث من الأهداف جملة وتفصيلا ، وبالطبع لا أتسلط برفضى هذا على أحد ، كما أعترض على شعار " الدين لله والوطن للجميع " الذى جاء فى التمهيد لتلك الأهداف ببيان التأسيس ، لأن هذا يعنى اختزال الدين وقصره على أمور العبادة ، رغم تأثيره الهام  والبالغ على المستوى التاريخى وحتى الآن على ممارسة حياتنا الإجتماعية والسياسية والثقافية ، ولم يوجد دين من قبل تم النجاح فى فصله تماما عن حياة الأشخاص الإجتماعية .. وحتى على سبيل المثال إن قلنا أن لفظ "ديانة" كان مستبعدا من القاموس الشيوعى ، فإننا نجد مع هذا المثال أن "الإلحاد العلمى" قد انتصب مكانه كعقيدة لها مبادئها الطقسية .. !! بعد أن تحولت أصول المذهب الماركسى إلى أصول مقدسة فى وقت من الأوقات ..

وأنا كمسلم أرى أن الدين الإسلامى دين فى غاية المرونة والإتساع لكل أمور الدنيا ، كما أرى أن التكيف مع الظروف ومتغيراتها هو فضيلة إسلامية تشمل الإستجابة العقلانية لأحوال التغير تجنبا للفتنة وللتمييز على أساس اختلاف الدين والعقيدة ، وتجنبا  لصدمات المستقبل ، ولا أرى على ذلك أى ضرورة لإلغاء خانة الدين من بطاقة هويتى ..

ولا أرى مانعا عندى فى النهاية من قبول مجمل البيان مع ماأوضحته من تحفظات على البند الثالث ...

ونلتقى جميعا على الخير بإذن الله ..
 
*_______*

*التعليق والرد على رسالة هالة بطرس ومشكلتها مع محافظة قنا* 

*تحية طيبة وبعد*

أود أن أبدى ملاحظة قبل التعرض لموضوع الرسالة .. وهى أن الرسالة قد وصلتنى بلغتين غير اللغة العربية – لغة مصر – والتخلى عن الكتابة باللغة العربية (عن عمد) هو سباق غير مبرر نتخلى فيه عن مكون هام من مكونات الثقافة والهوية المصرية .. كما أن عرض بعض الموضوعات علينا بلغة غير اللغة التى تعودنا أن نفكر بها تضطر أمثالى ممن لايتقنون اللغة الأجنبية إلا فى مجال مهنتهم إلى اللجوء للترجمة ، والترجمة هى فعل تأويلى ... لذا أرجو أن يتقدم أحد  المتطوعين الأفاضل ممن يتقنون اللغة العربية واللغة الأخرى وخاصة  فى مجال النشاط الذى نهتم به  لترجمة  الموضوعات التى عجز أصحابها  عن طرحها علينا بلغتنا .

أما عن موضوع الرسالة الحالية التى تشير إلى إزعاج أو مضايقة harassment سلطات محافظة قنا لهالة حلمى بطرس والضغط عليها لغلق مدونتها على الإنترنت المسمى بعنوان *"* *أقباط بلا حدود**"* ، والتى خصصته لعرض ماتعانيه الأقلية المسيحية من اضطهاد .. فلم أجد بعد أن تجولت فى موقعها دليلا واحدا قدمته ، أو حتى إشارة واحدة لحادثة تؤيد ماذهبت له أو تؤكد الإدعاء بالإضطهاد . والموقع كما رأيت ليس مغلقا ، ولم يتيسر لى بهذا الشكل تفهم المشكلة المعروضة .. وحين دخلت على بعض الروابط المفضلة بصفحتها وجدت تحاملا على بعض المسلمين (كمسلمين) لتأييدهم حزب الله فى صموده ضد إرهاب الصهاينة للبنان . وحتى العنوان " أقباط بلا حدود " ، لم أفهم منه سوى أنه عنوان مثير ، فيمكن أن يفهم الشخص أن هالة تعنى بلفظ "الحدود" الحدود الجغرافية .. وأنها تعنى أن حدود قدرة  القبط واقتدارهم تتعدى حدود مصر الجغرافية  إلى كل مسطحات كوكب الأرض برا وبحرا وغلافا جويا .. !! ... أو يمكن للشخص أن يفهم أن عبارة " بلا حدود " تعنى المبالغة المفتعلة لإستثارة مشاعر النصارى بمصر وحشدهم لمواجهة إحساسهم بالإضطهاد .. وفى جميع الأحوال فمهما كان ماتقصده الآنسة أو السيدة هالة بهذا العنوان فهو قد خلى تماما من فكرة المقاربة بين المسلمين والنصارى لتحقيق الوحدة الوطنية المنشودة ومناهضة التمييز الدينى كأحد أهداف مجموعة "مصريون ضد التمييز" .

وبمناسبة المواقع المثيرة للفتنة التى تصيب أى عاقل بالقرف من أهدافها الخبيثة هو على سبيل المثال موقع " تاريخ الأقباط" ،  وأستعير هنا نصا من نصوص مقززة أتت بهذا الموقع كما يلى :

*" من أنت يا مسلم .. ما هى سلسلة أنسابك أأنت من الأشراف الغزاة العرب الذين هم أربعة ملايين فى مصر أم أنت من الموالى وهم أبناء الأقباط الذين كانوا فقراء وخافوا من الموت وأسلموا أو أن العرب الغزاة قتلوا جدك وأخذوا جدتك سبية ونكحوها وولدت أنت مسلم ، فها هى شروط عمرو بن العاص على أقباط مصر القتل أو القتال أو الجزية - فأنت أيها المسلم أما ابن قاتل أو ابن مقتول أو قبطى دافع للجزية ورقبتك ستقطع يوما بسيف الإسلام لأن السيف هو أداة الله إله الإسلام المقنعة - فمن صنف أنت يارئيس ! ..."* 

وعليه ذهبنا فى حينه فى مجموعة إلى بعض القيادات الدينية المسيحية والإسلامية نطالبهم بغلق مثل تلك المواقع تجنبا لإثارة فتنة لايعرف حدودها الدموية سوى الله .. وأوضحنا للجميع وأفهمناهم بأن التاريخ به بعض أحداث أشبه بالأزقة المغلقة لايمر فيها إنسان عاقل رشيد ولاتوصل لشيء يفيد الحقيقة أو يمكن أن يفيد الواقع المصرى الحالى بأى شيئ . وإن كان الإسلام قد أتى مصر من خارجها على يد عمرو بن العاص ، فقد أتى الدين النصرانى أيضا من خارجها ، حين أتى القديس مرقص إلى مدينة الإسكندرية مبشرا بالنصرانية  قادما من روما فى الخمسينيات من القرن الأول الميلادى ، ولم يكن يتحدث غير اليونانية ، واقتصرت دعوته فى بدايتها على يهود الإسكندرية من غير أهل مصرالذين يتحدثون اللغة اليونانية ، كما ذكرنا أيضا أنه حتى انعقاد المجلس الخلقدونى Council of Chalcedon فى عام 451 ميلادية كانت لغة الكنيسة فى مصر هى اللغة اليونانية . وأوضحنا أمام القيادات الدينية الإسلامية والمسيحية ، أن إدعاء بعض النصارى أنهم أصل مصر وأن المسلمين ماهم إلا محتلين وغزاة ، فضلا عن أنه إدعاء كاذب ومضلل وباطل تاريخيا ، فهو زقاق غبى لاينحشر  فيه سوى أغبياء النفس من المتطرفين النصارى .

ونلتقى جميعا على الخير لمصر بإذن الله .
_______

انتهى مع ملاحظة أنه قد تم إيقاف موقع "تاريخ الأقباط" بمعرفة الكنيسة المصرية

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*نقطة نظام
*دائما نحن نتكلبش بالصغائر
وننسى الكبائر
لماذا نحن مهتمون هكذا
 بالحركات الفسافيس 
التى هى ضد التمييز
 وربطها بأقباط مصر فقط 
تاركين أسوأ تمييز فى تاريخ 
مصر ألا وهو تمييز وإضطهاد
 النظام الحاكم الإستبدادى
 لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين
 ناسيين أن الشعب المصرى
 أغلبيته تدين بالإسلام!
فكوا أولا الإشتباك المستمر بين
 هذا النظام الكابوس وبين
 الإخوان المسلمين ستصغر
 وتختفى كل مشاكل التمييز
الصغننه والمفسفسه
 الأخرى!


_الفسفسه قبل وبعد_

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

إلى الأستاذين/ أسعد الشقيري وعاطف هلال..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولاً: إلى الأستاذ أسعد الشقيري:
- إنني قد مدحت فيك حياديتك التي استشعرتها من كلامك, فإذا بك تنفيها وكأنها تهمة أو سبة, وأؤكد لكم إن الحيادية صفة لازمة من صفات الإيمان, ومن تخلى عنها تخلى عن جزء من الإيمان إن لم يكن ركن من أركانه, إن المؤمن لا يعرف الخروج عن السوية والاعتدال في حكمه وفي سلوكه, والانتماء للإسلام لا يعني أن يفقد فيه المسلم حياديته ونظرته الحكيمة للإمور, والفرد المحايد يحكم بالحق ويخضع للحق فهو يعبد الحق, أما من يحكم بالإسلام فهو يعبد الإسلام ولا يعبد الحق, والفرق والتبعات واضحة,وقصة عمر بن الخطاب مع اليهودي الذي سار يسأل الناس وهو عجوز فرفض عمر ذلك وجعل له مرتباً يقبضه من بيت المال, هل فعل عمر ذلك إلا لحياديته؟.والآية القرآنية:{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاء لِلّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ أَوِ الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ إِن يَكُنْ غَنِيًّا أَوْ فَقَيرًا فَاللّهُ أَوْلَى بِهِمَا فَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ الْهَوَى أَن تَعْدِلُواْ وَإِن تَلْوُواْ أَوْ تُعْرِضُواْ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا} (135) سورة النساء,هل تستشعر منها بشيء غير الحيادية؟,وهل يدخل الإيمان ويترك ما كان فيه إلا من يتصف بالحيادية؟, وهل يتشبث بما هو عليه ويترك الحق إلا من يحكم على الأمور من خلال انتمائه؟.
- إن الحكومات الطاغية تتعامل بليونة مع المحتجين على الجوع والضيق والمطالبين بما يسد البطون والشهوات والغرائز, ولكنهم لا يتحملون المحتجين على القيم لأن ذلك يعني أن الشعب لن يخدع بعطاء أو برشوة, فكيف يرضون من يطالب بالعدل والمساواة والقضاء على الفساد والانحراف؟. ومن ذلك تعلم أن قيمة الشعوب وقدرها يعرف بما يثورون من أجله.
- أخي أنا لا أنتقدك ولكنني أضع قواعد للحياة توافقني فيها أو لا توافقني, إن العوام لا قيمة لهم في مصائر الشعوب بل ربما يكونون سبباً في هلاك شعوبهم إذا تم خداعهم ودفعهم لمحاربة أهل الحق من قومهم, إن العوام لا يعرفون إلا لغة العواطف والغرائز, ويسيطر عليهم ويقودهم بسلاسة من يجيد مخاطبتهم بهذه اللغة البدائية, أما أهل العلم والحكمة فلغتهم هي لغة العقل والمنطق والفطرة, هل توافقني؟.
- ساءني أن تلوي كلامي, هل يمكن أن أقول إن نشر شريط مسيء للإسلام هو من التحضر؟, النص موجود أمامك, إن قبول نشر شريط مسيء للإسلام هو من التحضر وليس نشر الشريط, إن قبولنا بحرية الآخرين في مهاجمة الإسلام كيفما شاءوا هو من التحضر, أما نحن فلا نهاجم ولا نسيء لأي دين وهذا هو التحضر, ولكننا نبين ونوضح بالدليل والبرهان, ونقبل من يجادلنا بالدليل والبرهان...وهذا هو التحضر.
- وأعيد ثانية كلامي: إن الحكم على شعب من خلال ما يجعله يثور ويغضب هو حكم حضاري, فمن يثور للغرائز والانتماء فهو شعب بدائي, بينما من يثور للقيم والحق والمنطق فهو شعب متحضر راق.
أشكرك لسعة صدرك,, وسلامي لأهل فلسطين الأحباء.
الأستاذ /عاطف هلال:
- تحدثت أنا عن المرجعية التي يقاس عليها تحضر الشعوب, وهي تلك الكامنة في نفوسهم, وتحدثت أنت عن المرجعية الكامنة في القوانين والكتب, فأرجو أن نتحدث عن شيء واحد في اتجاه واحد, فليس بيننا خلاف على ما أرى.
أشكركم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخوة الأفاضل
هنا نقاش راقى بمعنى الكلمة وأرى أن الجميع يضع صالح البلد نصب عينيه .
هناك الكثير من النقاط التى تمت ثارتها ولكننا حتى الأن منها على طرفى نقيض فنحن نعرض المشاكل المسببه للفتنه ونضع لها الحلول المثلى من وجهة نظرنا وننسى أننا نعيش فى بلد صبغته دينية فى المقام الأول وهذه الصبغة الدينية فيها تعصب كبير من الجهتين خاصة منا نحن العامة والفقراء بينما أهل الصفوة من الجانبين ينعمون فى بيوتهم غير عابئين بما يحدث .
مصر بلد الديانة الرسمية فيها هى الإسلام نظراً لأن الغالبية العظمى من سكانها يدينون بالإسلام وهذا ما يجب أن يؤخذ فى الأعتبار عند أى مناقشة خاصة وأن الإسلام يحفظ الحقوق لمن يخالفونه فى الدين أى من يتبعون ديانة أخرى لا من يثيرون المشاكل التى نحن فى غنى عنها وهم فى الغالب يؤتون الينا من الخارج ويتعصب لفكرهم فى الغالب العامة ونرى سرعة تجمعهم أمام الكنائس وكأن هناك عصا تشير لهم فيتجمعوا ويظلوا يهتفون والكثير منهم لا يعلم لماذا هذا التجمع . علماً بأن المسلمين محرومين تماماً من مثل هذه التجمعات والشرطة دائماً موموجدة بالمرصاد حتى لو كان هذا التجمع من أجل قضية خارجية كقضية فلسطين .
وما دامت الكنيسة لا تمانع فى هذه التجمعات والأزهر لا يطالب بالمعاملة بالمثل للمسلمين فأنا أرفض المرجعية الدينية المسيحية بسبب الأستقواء بالخارج والإسلامية بسبب ضعفها وليكن مرجعيتنا هو الدستور الذى تكفل مواده الحرية للجميع مع وضع القيود التى تمنع الفتنة .
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

كلام قلناه قبل كده
مصطفى الفقى لـ«أقباط المهجر»: مصر تعانى «احتقان طائفى».. وقبلات القساوسة والمشايخ لا تعبر عن حقيقة العلاقة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين

  كتب   عمرو بيومى وواشنطن (أ.ش.أ)    ٢٣/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩

طالب الدكتور مصطفى الفقى، رئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس الشعب، أقباط المهجر بـ«التروى» فى فهم تفاصيل الأخبار المغلوطة عن مصر، نافياً أن يكون هناك اضطهاد للأقباط فى مصر، لكنه أقر بوجود مشكلات قبطية، منها – حسب قوله - ضرورة زيادة أعدادهم فى المناصب العليا والدوائر المختلفة.

وأوضح الفقى - فى لقاء بأقباط المهجر بالكنيسة القبطية الرئيسية بواشنطن أمس الأول - أن الحقيقة ليست هى تلك المعلومات المغلوطة التى تصل إلى الأقباط فى المهجر أحيانا،

كما أنها ليست تلك الصورة الوردية التى «نحاول إظهارها من خلال موائد رمضان والقبلات بين القساوسة والمشايخ، والشكليات التى لا تعبر عن تطور حقيقى فى العلاقة بين مسلمى مصر وأقباطها».

وأقر الفقى - خلال اللقاء الذى حضره الأنبا بيشوى، راعى كنيسة سان مارك القبطية بواشنطن - بوجود احتقان فى مصر، وأن هذا الاحتقان ليس طائفيا فقط بل إنه أيضا احتقان بسبب الفروق الطبقية، وآخر بسبب العشوائيات، فضلا عن العديد من المشاكل التى تزخر بها مصر حالياً.

----------


## القواس

> الأخوة الأفاضل
> هنا نقاش راقى بمعنى الكلمة وأرى أن الجميع يضع صالح البلد نصب عينيه .
> هناك الكثير من النقاط التى تمت ثارتها ولكننا حتى الأن منها على طرفى نقيض فنحن نعرض المشاكل المسببه للفتنه ونضع لها الحلول المثلى من وجهة نظرنا وننسى أننا نعيش فى بلد صبغته دينية فى المقام الأول وهذه الصبغة الدينية فيها تعصب كبير من الجهتين خاصة منا نحن العامة والفقراء بينما أهل الصفوة من الجانبين ينعمون فى بيوتهم غير عابئين بما يحدث .
> مصر بلد الديانة الرسمية فيها هى الإسلام نظراً لأن الغالبية العظمى من سكانها يدينون بالإسلام وهذا ما يجب أن يؤخذ فى الأعتبار عند أى مناقشة خاصة وأن الإسلام يحفظ الحقوق لمن يخالفونه فى الدين أى من يتبعون ديانة أخرى لا من يثيرون المشاكل التى نحن فى غنى عنها وهم فى الغالب يؤتون الينا من الخارج ويتعصب لفكرهم فى الغالب العامة ونرى سرعة تجمعهم أمام الكنائس وكأن هناك عصا تشير لهم فيتجمعوا ويظلوا يهتفون والكثير منهم لا يعلم لماذا هذا التجمع . علماً بأن المسلمين محرومين تماماً من مثل هذه التجمعات والشرطة دائماً موموجدة بالمرصاد حتى لو كان هذا التجمع من أجل قضية خارجية كقضية فلسطين .
> وما دامت الكنيسة لا تمانع فى هذه التجمعات والأزهر لا يطالب بالمعاملة بالمثل للمسلمين فأنا أرفض المرجعية الدينية المسيحية بسبب الأستقواء بالخارج والإسلامية بسبب ضعفها وليكن مرجعيتنا هو الدستور الذى تكفل مواده الحرية للجميع مع وضع القيود التى تمنع الفتنة .
> أشكركم ودمتم بخير


*السلام عليكم
أستاذ سيد
أنت كاتب الموضوع
و أعذرني أنت لم تضع أساس ثابت للنقاش
و الأن لك الاختيار
بين طريقيين

1- مناقشة المطالب

أو 

2- استخدام الدستور و هذا يقوض المنهج الاسلامي

ولا أحب أن تتحدث مجموعه في المطالب و مجموعه في الدستور و المرجعيات
بل أحب ان يتشارك الجميع
و لن أخادع لأني على حق

دمتم بخير*

----------


## القواس

*"الصباحى الجديد".. قبطى يسعى لحزب علمانى لا يرحب بالأقباط.. يؤيد التوريث.. ويؤكد حصوله على "الضوء الأخضر"


على غرار أحمد الصباحى، رحمه الله، الذى خاض انتخابات الرئاسة الأخيرة، ليصوت للرئيس مبارك، أكد عادل فخرى دانيال، المتقدم لتأسيس حزب "الاستقامة" العلمانى، أنه سيعمل على التعاون مع الحزب الوطنى والحكومة، لإعادة المواطنين إلى "مصريتهم"، مشيراً خلال حواره لليوم السابع، إلى أنه سيؤيد التوريث حفاظاً على استقرار مصر.

دانيال أكد أنه حصل على الضوء الأخضر لتشكيل حزبه، رغم أنه قبطى، لكنه امتنع عن الكشف عن الجهة التى طمأنته داخل النظام، كاشفاً كثيراً من التفاصيل الأخرى.. فإلى نص الحوار: 


لماذا اخترت كلمة "الاستقامة" لتكون اسم الحزب؟
"استقيموا يرحمكم الله" هذه المقولة هى المنبع لهذا العنوان والذى يجب أن يطبق فى مصر.

لماذا تريد ترك الهندسة للعمل فى السياسة؟
هى فكرة طرأت على ذهنى منذ أكثر من عامين، عندما عملت فى أحد الشركات بالسعودية، ففكرت فى إنشاء حزب أقوم من خلاله بتقديم المساعدات إلى الشعب، لأننى شعرت بأنى أمتلك القدرة على تقديم العمل الخدمى. 


لماذا لم تنضم لأى حزب سياسى قائم؟
أى حزب سيكون رئيسه هو المحرك الرئيسى له، وكل الأحزاب مليئة بالعيوب بعد اقتصار هدف رؤسائها على الاحتفاظ بالمقاعد، دون البحث عن الخدمات التى يمكن أن تقوم بتقديمها إلى المواطنين، لذلك قمت بإنشاء الحزب حتى أقوم بتحقيق آمال الناس فى حياة مستقرة من خلال الدعم الذى سأحصل عليه من الحكومة.

هل ستكون أنت رئيس حزب "الاستقامة القبطى"؟
لا أنا وكيل مؤسسى الحزب والحزب ليس قبطيا بل مصريا، يدعو إلى انضمام 99% من المسلمين والباقى من الأقباط.

ما هو سبب رغبتك فى أن يكون أعضاء الحزب أغلبهم من المسلمين وليس الأقباط؟
لأن الأقباط دائما لديهم الشعور بالظلم والاضطهاد وأنهم مستهدفون، بجانب أنهم دائمو التواكل ولا يريد أحدهم أن يفعل شيئا، بعكس المسلمين. كما أن شعور المسيحيين بالاضطهاد من المسلمين غير حقيقى، خاصة وأن كلا الطرفين مواطن فى بلد واحد.

هل توافق على الأحزاب الدينية؟
لا، لأنها تخلق الفتنة بين الناس فى واطن واحد. 

هل ستدعو الإخوان للانضمام إلى حزبك؟
نعم بالفعل قمت بعرض الأمر على أحد قيادات الإخوان، لكن رده كان مفاجأة لى، حيث قال "أتمنى ذلك لولا خوفى مما قد يحدث نتيجة ذلك".

من أبرز الشخصيات التى شاركت فى وضع الفكرة والبرنامج الأساسى للحزب؟
المستشار القانونى للحزب اسمه محمد جمال عبد الناصر، فهو محامى مصرى، أما عن الشخصيات البارزة والتى ينتظر الجميع أن ينضموا إلى الحزب، فهى لا تهمنا فى شىء، فمن هو غير معلوم اليوم، سيكون بارزا غدا. والمؤسسون لن أعلن عنهم الآن حتى يكتمل عددهم. 

هل هناك تنسيق بينك وبين الكنيسة؟
لا يوجد تنسيق مطلقا، ولكن ما حدث هو سعى أحد المواطنين فى الحصول على 3 موافقات من 3 كنائس على الحزب، بشرط أن يكون الحزب على أساس سياسى وليس دينيا.

هل دعم الكنيسة سيكون فى صالحك أم العكس؟
أنا لا أحتاج دعما ماديا أو معنويا من أحد.

إذن ما هى مصادر تمويل الحزب؟
لا يوجد تمويل أو دعم من أحد وسأنفق على الحزب من مالى الخاص، رغم أنى موظف عادى، ولكنى تعلمت من عملى بالقوات المسلحة الخبرة والإدارة والحكمة ومعاملة الناس دون أى مال للوصول إلى هدفى بأبسط الأشياء. وقد ذهبت إلى شخصيات قبطية مرموقة إلا أن إجابتهم كانت "ربنا معاك".

ماذا لو عرض عليك دعم من أقباط المهجر؟
"المتغطى بحد مش عايش فى مصر عريان"، ومن يمكن أن أحصل منه على إمدادات لابد أن يكون مؤمنا بنفس فكرى ومساندة المسلمين والمسحيين.

ما رأيك فى طريقه انتقادهم للنظام المصرى؟
هم متحمسون لكن لا يمتلكون الحكمة وهو ما سيكون سببا فى دخولهم السجن، كما حدث مع أحد رؤساء الأحزاب الذى سجن 13 عاما (د.رفعت السعيد) وحتى الآن لم يتعلم الحكمة. قد ذهبت إليه لمعرفة كيفية إنشاء وإدارة الأحزاب إلا أنه فاجأنى بنصيحته لى بشراء أعضاء الحزب بالفلوس.

هل هذا جعلك تخرج من مكتبه وأنت غير "سعيد"؟
"رفعت" ربنا رحمنى أنى مكنتش عضو فى حزبه.

ما موقف حزبك من النظام؟
سيكون الحزب معاونا للنظام، والحزب الوطنى يمتلك السلطة، لكنه لم يستفد بها فى خدمة المواطنين.

هذا يعنى أن حزبك صنيعة النظام؟
الحزب لم يصنعه النظام، فقد ذهبت لإنشاء الحزب، ليعيد إلى المواطنين مصريتهم.

لكنك لم تحصل بعد على موافقة لجنة شئون الأحزاب؟
نعم فقد أكد لى رمضان عبد الهادى فى لجنة الاتصال السياسى أن الحزب سيتم إعلانه.

هذا يعنى أنك حصلت على الضوء الأخضر؟
نعم ولكن لن أصرح بمن أعطى هذا الضوء.

ما وجه الاختلاف بين برنامج حزبك وباقى الأحزاب؟
الاستقامة يطالب بتمصير الوظائف، وذلك بأخذ الخبرة من العلماء أى كانت جنسيتهم أو ديانتهم، ثم أخذ مكانهم فى مصر.

هل حزبك سيتطرق إلى فكرة التوريث؟
"إنا مع مشيئة ربنا" فأنت تريد وأنا أريد والله يفعل ما يريد"، ولكنى سأسانده لأننى "حالف" على الحفاظ على كيان البلد من أى أحد يريد أن يستولى عليها.

هل ستنادى بكوتة للأقباط فى البرلمان كما حدث مع المرأة؟
لا فالأقباط لا يستحقونها نتيجة تواكلهم الدائم، ولكنى سأساند المرأة.*
http://www.youm7.com/Default.asp

----------


## atefhelal

> *نقطة نظام*
> 
> دائما نحن نتكلبش بالصغائر
> وننسى الكبائر
> لماذا نحن مهتمون هكذا
> بالحركات الفسافيس 
> التى هى ضد التمييز
> وربطها بأقباط مصر فقط 
> تاركين أسوأ تمييز فى تاريخ 
> ...


"نقطة نظام" التى كتبتها على رأس مداخلتك بخط سميك وبالفونت 7 وباللون الأحمر ، ألا ترى أن فيها تعالى مرفوض واستكبار مرذول على من توجه له تلك العبارة .. وكأنك عمدة تسترخى دون اكتراث على مصطبة نجع من النجوع المشاغبة .. وقد اعترفت أنت بنفسك بأنك مشاغب ومناكف طبقا لما تكتبه بتوقيعك  ، ولكن ألا ترى أن الهزل والمناكفة فى موضع الجد .. هو حط من شأنك  وسخر واستهزاء يعود على شخصك وأنت الدكتور المهندس صاحب الخبرات العديدة التى أوجعت رأسنا بها من كثرة تكرارها  ... !!

أما الذى أطلقت عليه الوصف بـ "فسافيس" فهو إن كنت لاتدرى وصفا دقيقا لآثار فيروس هاجم رأسك فجعلك ترى بخيالك المعلول أن أى شيئ يكتبه الآخرون هو فسافيس ماعدا ماتكتبه أنت من فسافيس مؤكدة ... 

الموضوع المطروح ياأخى يتناول الأزمات التى تحدث بين نصارى مصر ومسلميها ويتسبب عنها مانسميه فتنة بينهما  .. ولكنك بعد أن هرشت رأسك لم يخرج منها سوى تللك الفسفوسة الوبائية التى تمثلت فى مداخلتك المذكورة بعاليه .. ولم توضح بها ماهو دخل الإخوان المسلمين كتنظيم بالموضوع الحالى .. أما ماقلته عن "الإشتباك المستمر بين النظام وبين الإخوان المسلمين"  ، فيصلح أن يكون موضوعا مستقلا يمكنك أن تطرحه مثلك فى هذا الشأن مثل أى عضو آخر بالمنتدى ... ولكن أن تختطف الموضوع الحالى لحسابك وتفسده بفسافيسك فهذا عيب على سنك وعلى مؤهلاتك وخبراتك التى تعودت أن تكررها على أسماعنا بين الحين والحين .
فأرجو ياأخى أن لاتظهر فى مداخلاتك بمظهر "المناكف" ثقيل الدم طبقا للوصف الذى أطلقته على نفسك ... ولو كانت مداخلتك الفسفوسية المناكفة تعقيبا على مداخلات لغيرى لكنت قد حذفتها وأرحت رأسى ... وإن كنت ياأخى تقصد السخر من أحد بكلمتك العبيطة التى كتبتها تحت صورة فى مداخلتك وهى " الفسفسة قبل وبعد " ، فلتعلم إنما أنت بتلك العبارة تسخر من نفسك وتستهزئ بها دون أن تدرى ...

*وإن شاركت فى الموضوع الحالى بفسفسة أخرى من فسفساتك فسوف أضطر لتجاهلك وتجاهلها وكأنك أنت وفسفساتك لم تكن ... فلا تضيع وقتنا ووقت الآخرين بفسفساتك .*

----------


## علاء فرج

> بناءا على ماسبق فأنا أرفض البند الثالث من الأهداف جملة وتفصيلا ، وبالطبع لا أتسلط برفضى هذا على أحد ، كما أعترض على شعار " الدين لله والوطن للجميع " الذى جاء فى التمهيد لتلك الأهداف ببيان التأسيس ، لأن هذا يعنى اختزال الدين وقصره على أمور العبادة ، رغم تأثيره الهام والبالغ على المستوى التاريخى وحتى الآن على ممارسة حياتنا الإجتماعية والسياسية والثقافية ، ولم يوجد دين من قبل تم النجاح فى فصله تماما عن حياة الأشخاص الإجتماعية ..


استاذى الجليل عاطف هلال
قرأت رسائلك وفيها من فكرك ما أتفق معه وما وجدتنى اخالفه . ومن ذلك أعتراضكم على الشعار الذى رفعه سعد زغلول ( الدين لله والوطن للجميع  ) وتلك العبارة تعنى عدم التفرقة بين المواطنيين على أساس الدين والكل متساوى فى الحقوق و الواجبات . كما ان فصل الدين عن الحياة السياسية للدولة معمول به بدليل منع الاحزاب الدينية ، اما عن الحياة الاجتماعية و فصلها عن الدين كما تفضلت و قلت بذلك ،  فالدولة لا شأن لها بتنظيم ذلك بل انه ليترك لافراد المجتمع ربط او فصل حياتهم الاجتماعية بالدين فهل ستتدخل الدولة لمنع الاحتفال بعيد الام أو اعياد الميلاد لان ذلك ليس من الاسلام !
وبخصوص مقولتكم انه لم يتواجد دين تم فصله عن الحياة الاجتماعية فمعك حق ولكن تم فصله عن الحياة السياسية و التشريعات القانونية فى أغلب دول العالم.
كما ان تلك المقولة ( الدين لله و الوطن للجميع ) تتفق تماما مع عبارتكم ( ويبقى التميُّز فى القدرات والخبرات والإخلاص لمصر هو الذى يجب تشجيعه ورعايته باعتباره العنصر الحاكم لتمييز مواطن عن آخر .)  
مع التحية

----------


## atefhelal

> استاذى الجليل عاطف هلال
> قرأت رسائلك وفيها من فكرك ما أتفق معه *وما وجدتنى اخالفه . ومن ذلك أعتراضكم على الشعار الذى رفعه سعد زغلول ( الدين لله والوطن للجميع ) وتلك العبارة تعنى عدم التفرقة بين المواطنيين على أساس الدين والكل متساوى فى الحقوق* *و الواجبات* . كما ان فصل الدين عن الحياة السياسية للدولة معمول به بدليل منع الاحزاب الدينية ، اما عن الحياة الاجتماعية و فصلها عن الدين كما تفضلت و قلت بذلك ، فالدولة لا شأن لها بتنظيم ذلك بل انه ليترك لافراد المجتمع ربط او فصل حياتهم الاجتماعية بالدين فهل ستتدخل الدولة لمنع الاحتفال بعيد الام أو اعياد الميلاد لان ذلك ليس من الاسلام !
> وبخصوص مقولتكم انه لم يتواجد دين تم فصله عن الحياة الاجتماعية فمعك حق ولكن تم فصله عن الحياة السياسية و التشريعات القانونية فى أغلب دول العالم.
> كما ان تلك المقولة ( الدين لله و الوطن للجميع ) تتفق تماما مع عبارتكم ( ويبقى التميُّز فى القدرات والخبرات والإخلاص لمصر هو الذى يجب تشجيعه ورعايته باعتباره العنصر الحاكم لتمييز مواطن عن آخر .) 
> مع التحية


شعار " الدين لله والوطن للجميع" يتكون من شقين ، أولهما "الدين لله" ويمثل مقولة خاطئة فى رأيى  ، لأن ماأعلمه هو أن الرسالات السماوية الثلاث إنما نزلت لصالح البشر ولهدايتهم وأمنهم ، وليست لصالح الله ، فالله غنى عن العالمين ، وتجد معنى ذلك بوضوح فى كل الرسالات سماوية أو غير سماوية  ، وقال تعالى : "من عمل صالحا فلنفسه ومن أساء فعليها " (فصلت – 46) .. أى من عمل صالحا فإنما يعود نفع عمله على نفسه وبالتالى ينتفع بعمله مجتمعه المحيط به وأقل نفع لمجتمعه هو قلة أعداد الفاسدين .. والله سبحانه وتعالى غنى عن أفعال العباد ، ولهذا قال تعالى : " ومن جاهد فإنما يجاهد لنفسه إن الله لغنى عن العالمين " (العنكبوت -6 ) . إذن فإن الدين للناس ولمنفعة الناس وليس لله .. أما الشق الثانى من الشعار فهو يمثل عبارة صحيحة تماما ، فالوطن يجب أن يكون لكل المواطنين دون تمييز على أساس الدين أو الجنس . وإذا كانت الأديان تهتم أساسا بصالح الناس وأمنهم فى الدنيا قبل الآخرة ، وإذا كانت السياسة فى تعريفها الواضح البسيط هى علم وفن إدارة موارد البلاد لصالح الناس وأمنهم ورفاهيتهم فى الدنيا .. إذن فالدين والسياسة يشتركان فى أهداف واحدة لصالح الناس وأمنهم فى الدنيا ..  فلماذا نفصل الدين أى دين عن السياسة ؟؟!! .

مما سبق فإنى أقول أن مرجعيتنا الإسلامية بنص الدستور فى مادته الثانية وبموجب اعتقاد غالبية الشعب المصرى  لامشاكل فيها وتضمن حرية العقيدة وتضمن معاملة كل طائفة بشريعتها حتى ولو كانت تلك الطائفة من عبدة الأصنام بصرف النظر عن آراء وفتاوى  بعض المتاجرين بالدين من مختلف الطوائف ... "فلا إكراه فى الدين" هو مبدأ إسلامى تقرر بنص واضح وجازم فى التنزيل الحكيم .

ونعلم جميعا للأسف أن الدستور المصرى قد جرى تعديله أكثر من مرة فى بعض مواده كنوع من التفصيل على مقاس بعض الأفراد ، بعضهم لم يمهلهم القدر من ارتداء تلك التعديلات ، كما حدث فى تفصيل المادة 77 لصالح السادات ولم يرتديها ، فأتى مبارك ليرتديها طوال ثلاثين عاما تقريبا حتى الآن ... !! . وقد تم أيضا تعديل المادة الخامسة التى نصت بأنه لايجوز مباشرة أى نشاط سياسى أو قيام أحزاب سياسية على أى مرجعية أو أساس دينى ، بغرض إقصاء كتلة الإخوان المسلمين التى جعلها الحزب الوطنى الحكومى الحاكم بسياسته الخرقاء المنافس الحقيقى له بساحة العمل الوطنى ، وبغرض إرضاء الكنيسة المصرية أيضا  التى أصبحت تجنح للغلو معتمدة على ضعف الدولة ، وكرست جهدها فى السعى للحصول على تنازلات من الدولة تأخذ منها مايطاق ومالايطاق ، وقد وصلت الكنيسة لهذا الحال نتيجة التأثير المتصاعد لنصارى المهجر نتيجة إستقوائهم بالخارج ، وقد صار لنصارى المهجر واتحاداتهم بالخارج تأثيرا قويا فى تعبئة معظم نصارى الداخل بالتحفز والتعصب والتطرف   ضد مسلمى مصر . وعلى ذلك كان تعديل المادة الخامسة نفاقا واضحا من النظام للكنيسة المصرية  واسترضاءا لها ، إضافة لتحقيق إقصاء لخصم قوى منافس له جماهيره العريضة من ساحة العمل السياسى .. وهذا التعديل فى رأيى ليس تعديلا دستوريا بل هو انحراف دستورى قد يكون سببا فى صراعات دموية مستقبلا  لايعرف سوى الله مداها .

إن مشكلة التيار العلمانى فى مصر أنه يصدر عن مرجعية غريبة تفقده الإحساس بالواقع المصرى وثقافته أو حتى الإحساس بالواقع العالمى ، ففى دول علمانية مثل إيطاليا وفرنسا وألمانيا تجد هناك أحزابا مسيحية قامت على أساس دينى ولم تعترض الأقليات المسلمة أو اليهودية بتلك الدول ... وإن قيام حزب فى مصر على أساس دينى لامشاكل فيه فى رأيى طالما كان ذلك تحت سقف المرجعية الكلية .. مرجعيتنا الإسلامية بنص الدستور وبموجب إعتقاد غالبية الشعب المصرى ، والمرجعية الإسلامية لاتفرق بين مسلم وغير مسلم ، وترفض التمييز على أساس الدين فى العمل لصالح الوطن وفى تبنى الأهداف والسياسات التى تحقق أمن المواطن ورفاهيته ، وتبعا لذلك فهى تتبنى بالتالى مبدأ المساواة فى حق العضوية بتلك الأحزاب الدينية بين المسلم وغير المسلم .  وأرى على هذا الأساس أن منع تأسيس الأحزاب على أساس دينى يتنافر بشكل واضح مع مادة سابقة بالدستور وهى المادة الثانية ويمثل لغوا مقصودا به باطل كما أو ضحت من قبل .. كما أن عبارة المنع فى ذاتها لاتفيد شيئا وإن كانت تمثل عملية متعمدة لسلخ مصر من تاريخها الطويل ، يرى فيه من يقومون بتلك العملية أجزاءا من الشجرة دون أن يروها فى كمالها وتعدد فروعها . 

* وهذا هو رأيى ياأخى ولا أتسلط به على أحد كما قلت فى المداخلة المذكورة بعد والتى عقبت عليها برأيك المقتبس عاليه*



> *
> *





> ...............
> ........................
> *وفى رأيى* أن كل دعاوى فصل السياسة أو الوطن والمواطنة عن الدين هى دعاوى مدسوسة ، خاصة ونحن نواجه عدوا – عداءنا له ليس عملية بلهاء – قد أنشأ دولته المصطنعة على أرض فلسطين عن طريق المذابح والتشريد وإبادة سكانها وأصحابها على أساس دينى وعقائدى .
> 
> وفى رأيى أيضا أن الإنتماء إلى الأرض والوطن لايرتفع ولاينفصل عن الإنتماء إلى عقيدة المواطن بما يعنى أن المواطنة ليست أعلى من العقيدة أو منفصلة عنها .. كما نعلم أن الشعب المصرى هو شعب متدين بطبعه ، والدين هو أحد مكونات ثقافته الهامة ، وإلغاء خانة الديانة من هويته هو مصادمة لواقعه ومتطلباته الإجتماعية .. وخاصة أن مشكلة التمييز على أساس الدين لم تنشأ أصلا بسبب الإعلان عن دين الشخص ببطاقة هويته ، وإنما نشأت للأسف من بعض النفعيين - مسلمين أو نصارى – الذين يوظفون الدين لمصلحتهم ولتحقيق طموحاتهم . 
> وأرى أننا فى أمس الحاجة للدين والتدين ، وأن لا نلغى عقيدتنا من هويتنا ، لأن تعاليم الدين الإسلامى والدين المسيحى هى مظلة آمنة من خلال الجمعيات الخيرية المنتشرة لكل فقير فى مصر حتى يعافى من فقره ، ويصبح مجتمعنا خاليا من الفقر والفقراء .. وعند خلو مجتمعنا من الفقر على توحشه سوف ينتهى التمييز آليا بكافة أنواعه .. ويبقى التميُّز فى القدرات والخبرات والإخلاص لمصر هو الذى يجب تشجيعه ورعايته باعتباره العنصر الحاكم لتمييز مواطن عن آخر .. 
> 
> بناءا على ماسبق فأنا أرفض البند الثالث من الأهداف جملة وتفصيلا ، *وبالطبع لا أتسلط برفضى هذا على أحد* ، كما أعترض على شعار " الدين لله والوطن للجميع " الذى جاء فى التمهيد لتلك الأهداف ببيان التأسيس ، لأن هذا يعنى اختزال الدين وقصره على أمور العبادة ، رغم تأثيره الهام والبالغ على المستوى التاريخى وحتى الآن على ممارسة حياتنا الإجتماعية والسياسية والثقافية ، ولم يوجد دين من قبل تم النجاح فى فصله تماما عن حياة الأشخاص الإجتماعية .. وحتى على سبيل المثال إن قلنا أن لفظ "ديانة" كان مستبعدا من القاموس الشيوعى ، فإننا نجد مع هذا المثال أن "الإلحاد العلمى" قد انتصب مكانه كعقيدة لها مبادئها الطقسية .. !! بعد أن تحولت أصول المذهب الماركسى إلى أصول مقدسة فى وقت من الأوقات ..
> 
> ...

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *السلام عليكم
> أستاذ سيد
> أنت كاتب الموضوع
> و أعذرني أنت لم تضع أساس ثابت للنقاش
> و الأن لك الاختيار
> بين طريقيين
> 
> 1- مناقشة المطالب
> 
> ...


أخى الفاضل القواس
أرجو أن تكون بخير
نعم أنا كاتب الموضوع ولكن من وقت نزوله بالمنتدى أصبح خاص بالجميع ومن حق الجميع الدخول اليه والمناقشة بحرية تامة مع الألتزام بالقواعد المتعارف عليها .
كما أننى لم أشير من بعيد أو قريب إلى الألتزام بالمناقشة فقط فالموضوع مفتوح لكل المناقشات كما أننى لا أرى أن استخدام الدستور يقوض المنهج الإسلامى فبنود الدستور تنص على إن مصر دولة إسلامية وإنما أرى فى ظل عدم وجود مراجع دينية بالمعنى الذى طالب به بعض السادة المحترمين ممن شاركوا معنا أن يكون مرجعنا الأساسى هو الدستور .
وأعتقد أنى لم أقصدك بأى شىء ولم أقل أنك لست على حق وأنت تعلم أن هذا ليس أسلوبى فى النقاش فأنا أحب الجميع وأحترمهم حتى وأن أختلفت معهم كما أننى لا أعتقد أنه يوجد أى خلاف بينى وبينك ولن يكون هناك خلاف .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## the_chemist

> *لا لا للصمت با أبو أمنيه
> لقد عرضت المطالب
> و يجب مناقشتها
> و ما يمكن أن نقبله و ما نرفضه
> حتى ينتهي الصراع السخيف
> تحياتي
> و لا يوجد جيره في بيت واحد*


الصراع السخيف

فعلاً هو صراع سخيف 

ولكن بالله عليك قل لنا من الذى بدء هذا الصراع

ومن الذى أشعل وأذكى نيرانه ونفخ فيه حتى إشتعل

نحيا معاً في هذا البلد منذ بدء دخول الإسلام وكلنا يعلم يقيناً أنه يحيا في بيته مسلم ونصرانى آمن علي نفسه وماله وعِرضه

في عهد صلاح الدين لم يجد خيراً من عيسي العوام النصرانى ليأتمنه علي جلب أهم عوامل النصر في هذه المعركة التى دارت بين من؟

دارت رحاها بين المسلمين والنصاري وكان هناك من المسلمين من يستطيع القيام بهذه المهمة ولكن أجدرهم وأفضلهم كان عيسي النصرانى فإختاره

واليوم كان في حرب أكتوبر 73 النصرانى قائد لمجموعات وليصحح الأفاضل الذين خاضوا هذه المعركة الأستاذين عاطف هلال وسيد جعيتم معلوماتى أعتقد أن أحد قادة الجيوش كان نصرانياً

وفي عهد البابا السابق لم نسمع بتلك النغمة المقرفة أفهمت قصدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ويكفى ماإعترف به قس من القساوسة بأن البابا الحالي في أحداث 74 أو ماشابه "أرجو أن يذكرنا جميعاً من يتذكر التواريخ" بأن البابا إجتمع بهم وقال بالنص "إخرجوا وحاربوهم وإن رجع نصكم هأبقي مبسوط وأبشركم بالخلود مع المسيح"

أى مسيح هذا الذى يرضى بخلود هؤلاء معه وهم قتلة وسفاحون وسفاكون للدماء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

إن كنتم تبحثون عن حلول فلتصدق نيتكم ولتصفوا سريرتكم أولاً وقبل كل شئ
أما الضحك علي الذقون وقيام البابا بتقبيل شيخ الأزهر والمفتى وهو يقول في مواعظه غير ذلك

فماذا تسميه

ولماذا تلبسون ملابس الحداد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

إجابة حقيقية أرجوها

----------


## atefhelal

> .........
> .....................
> 
> ...............
> ..........................
> 
> واليوم كان في حرب أكتوبر 73 النصرانى قائد لمجموعات وليصحح الأفاضل الذين خاضوا هذه المعركة الأستاذين عاطف هلال وسيد جعيتم معلوماتى أعتقد أن أحد قادة الجيوش كان نصرانياً
> 
> وفي عهد البابا السابق لم نسمع بتلك النغمة المقرفة أفهمت قصدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


معك كل الحق ياأخى وقد امتزج دم المسلم مع دم المسيحى فداءا للوطن .. وعبرنا جميعنا قناة  السويس بنداء واحد هو "الله أكبر" ... وكان قائد اللواء الثالث مشاة أحد الألوية الثلاثة للفرقة 16 مشاة بالجيش الثانى مسيحى وكان رئيس أركانه مسلم ورئيس عملياته مسيحى .. وأظن أنه قد أصبح بعد ذلك قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى بعد ذلك  ... لم نكن نميز ياأخى النصرانى من المسلم إلا وقت الصلاة فقط ... 

النصارى لم تكن لديهم أى مشكلة من قبل ، كانوا أصحابنا وجيراننا وزملاء كرام لنا فى العمل ، كانوا يبعثون لنا بكحكهم وحلواهم فى أعيادهم وكنا نبعث لهم بكحكنا وحلوانا فى أعيادنا ، وكانوا كثيرا مايتحدثون معنا بأنه لامشاكل لديهم فى قضية الشريعة الإسلامية ، بل كان بعضهم يرى فيها ميزة وضمانة ... والذى جرى وجدّ بعد ذلك هو ماجرى على النصارى أنفسهم نتيجة للتأثير المتصاعد لنصارى المهجر واتحاداتهم المشبوهة بأوروبا وأمريكا فى تلويث الوعى المسيحى المصرى وتشويهه وفى موقف الكنيسة نفسها ، حتى صار نصارى المهجر أصحاب السبق فى إثارة الأزمات والإستقواء بالخارج ضد الأغلبية المسلمة ، وتزكية التعصب والتطرف ضد المسلمين ، ويكفى أنهم اصطنعوا تاريخا خاصا بنصارى مصر بمعزل عن تاريخ الشعب المصرى اعتبروا فيه أن المسلمين  بمصر هم أحفاد غزاة محتلين  وأن أحفاد أغلب مسلمى اليوم بمصر قد تحولوا للإسلام إكراها وبالعنف وتحت تهديد إغتصاب البنات البكر ... وروجوا أبشع من ذلك وأقذر بمواقعهم العديدة على الشبكة العنكبوتية ... فكانوا بذلك وراء تعبئة الأغبياء من النصارى ضد المسلمين ،  وامتد تأثيرهم إلى داخل الكنيسة المصرية فتأثرت بمقولاتهم وتخريفاتهم وقلة أدبهم  ، وانعكس ذلك عليها كتكوين مؤسسى وعلى سياستها القائمة الآن ، ؛ فصارت تجنح للغلو معتمدة على ضعف الدولة وضعف المسلمين بمصر وتسعى للحصول  على تنازلات من الدولة تأخذ بها ما يطاق وما لا يطاق كما قلت فى مداخلتى السابقة .

----------


## علاء فرج

صونوا حماها وانصروا من يحتمي 
ودافعوا عنها تعش وتسلم 
يا مصر يا مهد الرخاء يا منزل الروح الأمين 
أنا على عهد الوفاء في نصرة الحق المبين 




> وفي عهد البابا السابق لم نسمع بتلك النغمة المقرفة أفهمت قصدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ويكفى ماإعترف به قس من القساوسة بأن البابا الحالي في أحداث 74 أو ماشابه "أرجو أن يذكرنا جميعاً من يتذكر التواريخ" بأن البابا إجتمع بهم وقال بالنص "إخرجوا وحاربوهم وإن رجع نصكم هأبقي مبسوط وأبشركم بالخلود مع المسيح"
> 
> أى مسيح هذا الذى يرضى بخلود هؤلاء معه وهم قتلة وسفاحون وسفاكون للدماء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الاستاذ الفاضل
هكذا لخصت القضية ورميت بالاتهام على البابا الحالى ثم غسلت يدك من الموضوع بعدما انهيته بالسب ووصفهم بالسفاحون .
 ايها الاستاذ . أن رأيك به من المغالطات ما يستوجب ليس مجرد الرد بل استنكار ما تكتب أن البابا هو رجل دين وداعية سلام وليس السبب وسأسألك .
من الذى تجمهر لاحراق بيوت العبادة ؟
من الذى أغوى المراهقات بالهروب و تبدل دينهم؟
من الذى يحتج لاقامة صلاة بدون تصريح؟
من الذى قتل فرج فودة؟
من الذى قتل السياح بالاقصر؟
اذا كنا نبحث عن سبب للأزمة وحل للمشكلة فلنترك العواطف و لنحكم عقولنا و ضمائرنا وما قلته لا يحل بل يشعل من النيران فى الازمة .
ان للأقباط اخطاء ونحن بصدد الحديث عنها و البعض من المسلمين متعصبا وله اخطاء ولكن لا نرمى السبب كله على طرف فذلك هو الغلو.

----------


## طائر الشرق

ومن   قام بمسريحة الاستهزاء برسول الاسلام؟
ومن قام  بترويج الفتن خارج البلاد ؟
ومن المستقوى بالخارج؟
دعنا نقول الحق 
 على الضعيف ان لا يستفز القوى حتى لا يبطش به  وفى النهاية نجده يقول الاقاويل وانهم اصحاب ضعف ووهن؟
حتى وان كان ذلك على حساب ما يدعى المواطنة الفاشلة التى تطبقها  انظمة فاشلة 
ويكفى الى الان اننا نتحدث عن الدفاع عن كل طرف ولم نجد ولن نجد حلولا طالما لم  يقطع دبر اصل كل المشاكل تلك
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> صونوا حماها وانصروا من يحتمي 
> ودافعوا عنها تعش وتسلم 
> يا مصر يا مهد الرخاء يا منزل الروح الأمين 
> أنا على عهد الوفاء في نصرة الحق المبين 
> 
> 
> 
> الاستاذ الفاضل
> هكذا لخصت القضية ورميت بالاتهام على البابا الحالى ثم غسلت يدك من الموضوع بعدما انهيته بالسب ووصفهم بالسفاحون .
> ...


يا أيها العالم ببواطن الأمور

قلت لك من قال هو قس وليس شيخ وليس مسلم

فهل فهمت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وتحدث في السبب

لم يفعل المسلمون مافعلوه سوى بعد مارأوا من النصارى

تفكر

----------


## علاء فرج

> على الضعيف ان لا يستفز القوى حتى لا يبطش به وفى النهاية نجده يقول الاقاويل وانهم اصحاب ضعف ووهن؟


يا عم هيثم انك تتحدث عن وطن هو مصر لسنا فى الصومال او افغانستان حتى تقسمنا الى ضعيف و قوى . و البطش كيف سيكون هل تخبرنا ؟

----------


## علاء فرج

> يا أيها العالم ببواطن الأمور
> 
> قلت لك من قال هو قس وليس شيخ وليس مسلم
> 
> فهل فهمت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وتحدث في السبب
> 
> لم يفعل المسلمون مافعلوه سوى بعد مارأوا من النصارى
> ...


لسن عالما ببواطن الامور، ولست بحاجة لفهم ما قلت ، فهو واضح كالشمس. ولتعلم انت ان العبارة التى قلتها على لسان البابا لم نسمع بها من قبل فأين اتيت بها ومن هو القس الذى تتحدث عنه ام تراك تلقى الكلام هكذامتخيلا ان لن تحاسب عليه .
لتعلم انك تخاطب اناسا لهم عقول ولسنا مجموعة اطفال ولتقدم لنا الدليل على انهم قتله و سفاحون ولتقل لنا كم مسجد قد هاجمه الاقباط ؟ وكم كنيسة قد هاجمها المسلمون ؟
ونصيحة لقد بدأت حديثى لك بالذات فى مداخلتى الاولى على حديثك  بكلمات فى حب مصر نتمنى ان تستوعبها جيدا

----------


## KANE2008

معلش بس هوا سؤالى خارج عن الموضوع  :: 
هوا اسم فرج مسيحى ولا مسلم  ::  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصل عايز اتاكد من حاجه معينه بس  ::

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الإخوة المشاركون في النقاش...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا يعجبني هذا المستوى من النقاش, لابد أن نعلم أن هناك فرق بين مناقشة أمر وبين الردح, أو الدفاع عن موقف, أو تبرير سلوك معيب.
النقاش يعني عرض الحقائق كما هي, دون صبغة انتماء أو عاطفة, ثم وضع قواعد وأسس الحكم على الأمور, ومن ذلك يظهر الحل وينكشف الأمر, فإذا عرضت الحقائق ملتوية أو مقترنة بانتماء أو عاطفة, أو لم توضع الأسس الصحيحة للحكم على الأمر فإن ما يحدث هو شيء آخر غير النقاش.
إن اللعبة التي نمارسها في نقاش مواضيع ولسنا أصحاب سلطة ولا قرار إنما لنتعلم من بعضنا البعض ملكة التفكير والنقاش المتحضر الراق, وليس لفرض واقع أو التشهير بأحد, وما أرى قلة منا قد خرج منها بعض ما تكنه نفوسهم من بعض التعصب أو الجهل  أو الانحراف وربما أدى لتجريح بل وإحداث جرح ربما يؤدي لما هو أسوأ دون حساب لأي عواقب إنما يدل على الجهل بمعني كلمة نقاش. إن التخلي عن الحكمة والإنصاف والحيادية يعني الفشل في النقاش, ويعني أن نطلق على ما يحدث كلمة أخرى غير كلمة نقاش.أشكركم

----------


## علاء فرج

> النقاش يعني عرض الحقائق كما هي, دون صبغة انتماء أو عاطفة, ثم وضع قواعد وأسس الحكم على الأمور, ومن ذلك يظهر الحل وينكشف الأمر, فإذا عرضالنقاش يعني عرض الحقائق كما هي, دون صبغة انتماء أو عاطفة, ثم وضع قواعد وأسس الحكم على الأمور, ومن ذلك يظهر الحل وينكشف الأمر, فإذا عرضت الحقائق ملتوية أو مقترنة بانتماء أو عاطفة, أو لم توضع الأسس الصحيحة للحكم على الأمر فإن ما يحدث هو شيء آخر غير النقاش


الدكتور المفكر ابو المكارم
شكرا على كلمتك يا سيدى الفاضل , وأننى لم ادخل للموضوع و اتفاعل معه وأضع نفسى فى ذلك الموقف الصعب وأنا ادرى ما سيجلبه على موقفى المحايد ، الا لعاطفة و حب لوطن تكاد قلوبنا تنفطر شوقا اليه و يعتصرنا الالم على ما وصلنا اليه .
اننى اتبع روشتتك العلاجية فى اتباع اسس و قواعد الحكم على الامور ،  من عرض للحقائق دون انتماء او عاطفة الا الانتماء لمصر وحب مصر ، ماذا كانوا ينتظرون منا ان نقول ونحن نرى شجرة التعصب قد أينعت و اثمرت من السباب الذى يطولنا بالمنتدى،  و احراق و قتل و تخريب بالشوارع، ولك ان تتخيل يا سيدى الكريم ماذا كان سيحدث لو عبرنا عن رأينا بمواجهة مثل هؤلاء اعتقد كانت دماؤنا ستسفك فى سبيل الله .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأسم مسيحى أومسلم لا يهم المهم المناقشة بموضوعية علنا نصل لحلول أما تبادل الإتهامات فهو غير مقبول



> لصراع السخيف
> 
> فعلاً هو صراع سخيف


واعتقد أن اقباط المهجر لهم اليد الطولى فى تأجيج الصراع فى عهد البابا شنوده وكانت بدايته كما أشرت من قبل بمنشور أصحاب العمائم الخشبية قبل أحداث الزاوية الحمراء ثم حدث تدخل الجماعات الإسلامية المتطرفة وهذا ما كان يخطط له فى الغرب بهدف إضعاف مصر وتقسيمها ويجب أن نضع خطوط تحت كلمة التقسيم ولنتذكر أن الإهداف التى كانت تهاجم كانت بعيدة عن أماكن العبادة المسيحية ولم تهاجم هذه الأماكن وإنما يهاجم الأهالى الأماكن العشوائية التى يقام للعبادة أو لتأدية الصلاة وغالباً تكون خارج القوانين المنظمة لأماكن العباده .
لنتذكر جميعاً البابا كرولس فلم يكن فى أيامه أى صراعات حتى أن المسيحيين يعتبرونه قديس ويحظى بالأحترام والذكرى الطيبة لدى لجميع المصريين ولنتذكر الأنبا متى المسكين وما تعرض له من ظلم هو وأتباعه على يد القياده الحاليه للكنيسة وكلهم كان لهم خط وطنى مخالف لما يحدث الأن من قيادة الكنيسة التى تستطيع بنفوذها القوى أن تسكت أى أصوات مأجورة من الخارج وأن تعرض قضياها وهى من القوة التى تمكنها من ذلك بدلاً من مهادنة النظام فى الظاهر والأستقواء بالخارج وغض الطرف عن ما يفعله أقباط المهجر ثم أحقاقاً للحق لا أنسى للبابا شنوده موقفه فى منع المسحيين من زيارة القدس قبل تحريرها ولو أن هذا الأمر لا يحترم الأن .
ن


> حيا معاً في هذا البلد منذ بدء دخول الإسلام وكلنا يعلم يقيناً أنه يحيا في بيته مسلم ونصرانى آمن علي نفسه وماله وعِرضه


أتحدى أى مصرى مسيحى أن يقول خلاف ما ذكره أخى الكيماوى
م


> عك كل الحق ياأخى وقد امتزج دم المسلم مع دم المسيحى فداءا للوطن .. وعبرنا جميعنا قناة السويس بنداء واحد هو "الله أكبر" ... وكان قائد اللواء الثالث مشاة أحد الألوية الثلاثة للفرقة 16 مشاة بالجيش الثانى مسيحى وكان رئيس أركانه مسلم ورئيس عملياته مسيحى .. وأظن أنه قد أصبح بعد ذلك قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى بعد ذلك ... لم نكن نميز ياأخى النصرانى من المسلم إلا وقت الصلاة فقط ...


بارك الله فى أستاذنا عاطف هلال وقد خدمت فى القوات المسلحة تحت قيادة مسيحيين وخدم تحت قيادتى مسيحيين ولم يخطر ببالنا التفرقة بسبب الدين وتسابقنا كلنا فى بذل الدم والعرق فى سبيل مصر فهل يستخدم من يسعون للفتنة عقولهم ويعلموا أنهم حتماً سيفشلون . ولكن يجب علينا أن نناقش المشاكل ونعطى لكل ذى حق حقه حتى ندفن الفتنة للأبد



> صار نصارى المهجر أصحاب السبق فى إثارة الأزمات والإستقواء بالخارج ضد الأغلبية المسلمة ، وتزكية التعصب والتطرف ضد المسلمين ، ويكفى أنهم اصطنعوا تاريخا خاصا بنصارى مصر بمعزل عن تاريخ الشعب المصرى اعتبروا فيه أن المسلمين بمصر هم أحفاد غزاة محتلين وأن أحفاد أغلب مسلمى اليوم بمصر قد تحولوا للإسلام إكراها وبالعنف وتحت تهديد إغتصاب البنات البكر


قلت فى موضوع سابق لى أن من يعتنق دين مكرهاً سرعان ما يتحول عنه ويعود لديانته الأصلية وكنت أرد على من قالوا أن المصريين دخلوا الإسلام مكرهين وما يحزننى أن بعض المواقع القبطية تؤرخ لمصر بتاريخ أحتلال المسلمين لها فماذا يريدون ؟




> من الذى تجمهر لاحراق بيوت العبادة ؟
> من الذى أغوى المراهقات بالهروب و تبدل دينهم؟
> من الذى يحتج لاقامة صلاة بدون تصريح؟
> من الذى قتل فرج فودة؟
> من الذى قتل السياح بالاقصر؟


لتشير لى يا أخى على بيت عبادة ( كنيسة ) معترف بها قانونياً تم حرقها أما بخصوصو دير ( ابو قانا ) اعتقد أنى لا أتذكر الإسم فنحن نعلم أن مشكلته كانت بخصوص الإستيلاء على أراضى ليست من حقه وتخص بعض الأهالى فكانت الأشتباكات التى تم تصويرها بعد ذلك على أنها مهاجمة للدير من المتطرفين الإسلاميين أما مهاجمة أماكن الصلاة التى تقام بدون تصريح فأنا ضدها ولكن يجب على من يسعون اليها أن يعلموا أنهم يسعون للفتنة وعلى الدولة صرعة إصدار قانون إقامة أماكن العبادة الموحد . وهنا يجب ألا نغفل دور أقبط المهجر ودورهم ولنتذكر أنهم أعتبروا ذبح وإعدام الخنازير موجه ضد الأقبط وليس للوقاية من مرض أنفلونزا الخنازير وأرجعوا لموضوعى ( الخنازير .. ومايكل منير ) .
أما غواية المراهقات فهذا القول غير حقيقى ويستخدمه الطرفان كأتهام متبادل وتستطيع أن تعود لما كتب فى هذا الموضوع .
وعن قتل فرج فوده فهو ليس مسيحي بل مسلم وأعتبروه مرتد لمهاجمته الإسلام وإن كنا ضد قتله .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

فقى لأعضاء بـ«الكونجرس»: حققنا جزءا من مطالب الأقباط.. لكن الصورة «ليست وردية»

  كتب   واشنطن – «أش أ»    ٢٥/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩

اعتبر الدكتور مصطفى الفقى، رئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس الشعب، أن جزءا من مطالب الأقباط قد تحقق، معترفا بأن الصورة «ليست وردية» فى هذا الملف، فيما أكد أن التطبيع بين العرب وإسرائيل قبل التسوية السلمية ينسف مبادرة السلام العربية، و«يضيف لإسرائيل المزيد لكل ما أخذته ولا يبقى للفلسطينيين أو العرب ورقة واحدة».

وقال الفقى، فى تصريحات لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط فى واشنطن، إن التنازلات حتى الآن عربية وفلسطينية وأن إسرائيل ليست بحاجة للمزيد منها، مشيرا إلى أن أعضاء الكونجرس تحدثوا عن أهمية تطبيع العلاقات.

كان رئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس الشعب قد رأس وفدا برلمانيا من خمس شخصيات لحضور اجتماعات مايسمى بلجنة هلسنكى التى تمثل إحدى الآليات الأمريكية الأوروبية للتقريب بين دول المنطقة، وترفع هذه اللجنة شعار أن التنمية الاقتصادية المشتركة هى التى تخلق الاستقرار فى العلاقات بين الدول.

وقال الفقى إن ذلك يتضمن إشارة من باب خلفى للعلاقات بين إسرائيل والبلاد العربية جنوب المتوسط، وأن بعض المتحدثين استحضر العلاقات التركية اليونانية كنموذج للتطبيع فى إطار اقتصادى رغم الخلافات السياسية العميقة بينهما.

وأوضح أن اللجنة تهدف من بين أمور أخرى إلى خلق نموذج يحتذى به بين إسرائيل والعرب، وأن أحد المتحدثين أشار إلى أن العلاقات التجارية بين بلدين إذا تجاوزت المليار دولار فهذا يعنى استبعاد الحرب بينهما.

وجرى على هامش زيارة الوفد التى استغرقت خمسة أيام لقاء بالجالية القبطية فى منطقة واشنطن العاصمة، شهد حوارات خاصة بالشأن القبطى والقانون الموحد لدور العبادة وقضايا عديدة.

وأثار بعض أعضاء الكونجرس ملف الشؤون الداخلية المصرية وتحدثوا عن موضوعات الأقباط، ورد الفقى قائلا: إن جزءا من مطالب الأقباط قد تحقق وأن الرئيس مبارك يولى هذا الموضوع أهمية واضحة خلال السنوات الأخيرة، على الرغم من أن الصورة ليست وردية.

وتحدثوا أيضا عن موضوع البهائيين، موضحين أن المحفل البهائى فى الولايات المتحدة أرسل برقية يشكر فيها مصر على حل مشكلة بطاقة الهوية لهذه الطائفة من خلال وضع «شرطة» فى خانة الديانة.

وضم الوفد المصرى السفير محمد بسيونى رئيس لجنة الشؤون العربية والخارجية بمجلس الشورى وسفير مصر السابق بتل أبيب، والدكتور مصطفى علوى رئيس قسم العلوم السياسية وعضو لجنة السياسات بالحزب الوطنى، وعضو مجلس الشورى، واللواء أمين راضى سليمان عضو مجلس الشعب ووكيل لجنة الدفاع والأمن القومى وعضو أمانة السياسات بالحزب الوطنى، ومحمد مصطفى شردى عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب الوفد وعضو اللجنة العالمية للحريات.

----------


## سيد حسن

أيها المحترمان / علاء فرج ود أبو المكارم 

السلام عليكما

يبدو أن الموضوع الموضوع من قبل الأخ الكبير سيد جعيتم قد وصل إلى مرحلة فرضت عليكما توضيح حيادكما - الذي رفعتم شعاره هنا بالموضوع- وفرضت عليكما تطبيق هذا الحياد بطريقة علمية وباستخدام المقارنة بسبب أن بعض المشاركين قد يفهمون خطأ أنكم على الجانب النصراني من النهر او على الأقل تأنفون الوقوف بجانب اخوتكم المسلمين على الجانب الآخر منه حيث أنكما كما أظن مسلمين والحمد لله .

وحتى نقطع دائما خط الوساوس والظنون السيئة بنفوس الجميع وجب عليكما - إن تفضلتما - بالاستجابة لمطلبي البسيط هذا في توضيح الاتجاه الفكري الذي تتبعانه أيا كان وهو شرف كبير لكما سواء كنتما تتبعان المنهج العلماني او الاشتراكي او الليبرالي او الإسلامي او غيره .

ولماذا طلبت منكما أيها العزيزان على قلبي توضيح هويتكما الفكرية – إن وجدت - ؟ فذلك لكى اشارك بجهد بسيط وعلى قدر استطاعتى فى حماية أفكاركما وكلامكما من أن تطالها الحماسة الإسلامية التي تعترى غالب المشاركين بالموضوع من الجانب الخطأ وتتهمكما بترك فكر لا تحملونه أو بالتخلى عنهم فكريا وانتما لا تشاركوهم الفكر ذاته .

لذا فطالما أنكما اخترتما الحياد والتوسط بين التيارين المختلفين فارجوكما قسموا صفحات مقالاتكما دائما إلى نصفين نصف لإيجابيات وسلبيات الجانب المسلم في قضية الفتنة ونصف لإيجابيات وسلبيات الجانب النصراني في قضية الفتنة أيضا ، ولست أظن انه ثمة سبيل أمامكما إلا هذه الطريقة لاثبات أنكم محايدون حقا ، أما طريقة الكتابة التي تتبعانها الآن في الموضوع وسامحاني تزيد من الاحتقان واستفزاز المشاركين فيه سيما وان غالبهم مسلمين يريدون لدينهم الرفعة والعلو دائما .

وهذا في رأيي افضل كثيرا من أن تصبحا عرضة للهجوم من قبل الآخرين ، أما إذا اخترتما البقاء على طريقتكما غير المثلى في تطبيق الحيادية - في رأيي – فسوف نتألم كثيرا من تعرضكما لاتهامات قاسية من قبل الغيورين على دينهم من المسلمين المشاركين .

عذرا أيها المحترمان ولكن رأيت أن أشارك في حماية أفكاركما الرائعة والجميلة من هجوم الآخرين المستفزين ( بفتح الزاى) .

كل الشكر والأمنيات الطيبة لقلم السيد علاء فرج وفكره المستنير وكذا لقلم الدكتور أبو المكارم وفكره الأخلاقي الجميل 

والسلام عليكما

----------


## طائر الشرق

ذلك هو سديد الرأى استاذ سيد 
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## علاء فرج

> وحتى نقطع دائما خط الوساوس والظنون السيئة بنفوس الجميع وجب عليكما - إن تفضلتما - بالاستجابة لمطلبي البسيط هذا في توضيح الاتجاه الفكري الذي تتبعانه أيا كان وهو شرف كبير لكما سواء كنتما تتبعان المنهج العلماني او الاشتراكي او الليبرالي او الإسلامي او غيره .


شكرا على كلماتك ومشاعرك اخى العزيز سيد حسن ويكفينا منك انتباهك لأهانة قد لحقت بنا ويراها غيرك دون أن يلتفت اليها . كما أشكر الاستاذ سيد جعيتم على التنويه لذلك فى مداخلته . وكذلك الاستاذ عاطف هلال لتدخله فى مشاحنة سابقة لى مع عضو بتوجيه النصح لكلانا . والشكر للدكتور قواس لموقف له مماثل .
ولقد أثرت يا صديقنا الموقر بحديثك نقطة هامة تحتاج لان نفرد لها موضوع مستقل خاصة بالحيادية . وسأعمل على ربط ما اثرت بموضوعنا الرئيسى حتى لا نشط بعيدا ، والحيادية لا تكون ابدا فى صراع قومى خارج ارض الوطن ولن نعمل عقولنا لنسأل من الظالم و المظلوم بل لعل ذلك السؤال هو خيانة . ولن نكون على الحياد فى صراع دينى مثل أزمة الرسوم الدينماركية بل سنتوحد جميعا لنكران ذلك وانى حتى الان مقاطع لكل ما هو منتج دنماركى . أما عن الداخل و الازمة الحالية فلسنا بصدد صراع قومى او دينى يا عزيزى ، ونسأل الله الا يصل الامر لذلك ، حتى ولو نظر لها بعض المتعصبون من الطرفين على انها كذلك . نعم فيروج اقباط المهجر على انها كذلك ويتصرف بعض المتعصبين على انها كذلك. واننى على الحياد كما قلت لان الاقباط هم اخوة لنا وسبق لى بالنقاش انتقدت موقف الكنيسة وتحالفها مع النظام وانتقدنا انانية المطالب دون النظر الى ما يعانيه الشعب اجمع فليتهم اجمعوا مع طلباتهم بالحرية الدينية القضاء على الفساد وتحقيق  الديمقراطية والشفافية لكنهم قد انغلقوا على مصالح ضيقة انانية .
اما بخصوص افكارنا يا سيدى الفاضل فلو كانت هنالك افكار فسيشرفنى ان اناقشها معك فى حديث خاص راقى و متمدن كما تعودنا منك وانى على يقين اننى سوف استفيد غاية الاستفادة من ذلك .
تقبل تحياتى استاذ سيد وسنواصل النقاش بمشيئة الله

----------


## سيد حسن

الاخ الفاضل / طائر الشرق

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك على تعقيبك واشاطرك الغيرة على ديننا ولكن لا تتفق القلوب والعقول على حب منهج واحد الا بفضل الله وبرحمته لذا علينا تقبل كل الاغيار فى هذا الشأن حتى ولو كانوا مسلمين بالمولد لا بالعقيدة واستقبالهم بطريقة حسنة فربما يشاركوننا يوما الطريق ذاته او على الاقل لا يجدون ما يهاجموننا به من سوء خلق ، ولا تنسى ان هذه كانت وسيلة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الى القلوب فكان لا يغضب لنفسه وانما لدينه وحق ربه عليه فى حمايته من هجوم الافكار المغايرة .

ولكن ليس معنى هذا التفريط فى اثبات صحة ما نعتقد اذا هاجم الاخرون الفكرة التى نحيا بها ولها .

اشكر لك غيرتك المحمودة والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أرسل باقة ورد وحب للجميع وسعيد بالمداخلات الأخيرة . معكم أستفيد وأتعلم وأتمنى أن نثير المشاكل بحيادية كما قال الأستاذ الفاضل سيد حسن وأن نضع لها الحلول بحيادية أيضاً . لا أستطيع أن أمنع أى إنسان من التعصب لدينه لذا أتمنى أن لا تكون مشاركتنا تبعدنا عن هدفنا الأساسى وهو القضاء على الفتنة الطائفية . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم / علاء فرج

السلام عليكم

اشكر لك حسن تلقيك كلماتي والتي أرجو ألا تكون ثقيلة على قلبك واتفق معك في احترام الشخصيات المشاركة التي ذكرتها في كتابك واحسن الظن بهم وازعم انهم مخلصون فيما يقولون كما واضيف عليها كل المشاركين في الموضوع حتى ولو بالقراءة والمتابعة فقط وبعد :

سأبدأ بما انتهيت به سيادتكم في كلامك وهو ما يخص اتجاهك الفكري ومعتقدك الذي تسير عليه واسجل هنا احترامي الشديد لخصوصيته ولكن اعتقدت انك ممن لا يرى في الإعلان عنه مشكلة سيما وانك سبق وناقشت قضية دينية بجرأة ، وطالما الحال هكذا كما أوضحت فليست هناك مشكلة في تغليف الأمر بالخصوصية التي تريد .

ثم إنكم أطلقتم على الحاصل لفظ أزمة فبما تصف سيادتكم هذه الأزمة إن لم تكن قومية او دينية ؟ ، وبماذا تفسر إصرار أقلية طائفية في مصر على مقاسمة الأغلبية أماكن النفوذ السياسي والوقوف جنبا إلى جنب على نفس درجة سلم الحكم والسيطرة دون مبرر طبيعي مثل الانتخاب الديمقراطي او تنازل الأغلبية عن طيب خاطر والقبول بهذه المطالب ؟ وما قولك في الاستقواء بالخارج الأجنبي المهيمن لتحصيل المكاسب ومعلوم بالضرورة أن هذا الخارج مرفوض تماما من عامة الشعب ؟ .

إن فكرة إجراء إحصاء سكاني نوعى للنصارى في مصر سبب لهم تحسس غير مفهوم رغم أن هذا حق معلوماتي مكفول للدولة ولا يمكن لاحد من مدعى الإدارة الحديثة رفضه لأهميته القصوى في تحديد وإنشاء برامج سياسية واجتماعية خاصة بالنصارى في مصر، والمعنى أن النصارى برفضهم يطالبون بالذوبان في الغالب المسلم في نيل المكاسب التي تؤخذ بالذوبان والتماهى مع الغالب المسلم والانفصال عنه في نفس الوقت لنيل مكاسب أخرى تتطلب الوقوف بعيدا عنه بمسافة معينة ، أي إنني مصري في ظروف ونصراني في ظروف أخرى !!! .

وسأفترض معك أن الحاصل ليس صراعا دينيا او قوميا كما تقول وانما هو استغلال بطريقة مستفزة وفجة من الجانب النصراني ( لا يقبله الجانب المسلم ) لحالة ضعف داخلية نتيجة ضغوط خارجية في تحصيل اكبر قدر من المكاسب والسؤال الآن ألا تكفى هذه السياسة النصرانية لاحياء صراع ديني  طائفي في البلاد ؟ .

إن بيانا بسيطا ومقتضبا موجها إلى الطائفة النصرانية في مصر من كبير العائلة النصرانية البابا شنودة يطالبهم بالتعايش مع الغالب المسلم على أساس الإقرار له بأحقيته في الحكم وتحديد هوية الدولة الدينية في مقابل عدم معاداة وظلم النصارى في حقهم في العيش بسلام على ارض مصر يعد كافيا جدا لاعادة الأمور إلى وضعها الطبيعي وإزالة الاحتقان الحادث الآن بمبادرة يخطف بها الاضواء وقلوب المسلمين فى الداخل والخارج ويضرب اعداء البلاد الخارجيين فى مقتل ويرفع عن حكومتنا المسكينة الحرج فى مواجهة كل الاطراف ، لعمرى انها مبادرة جريئة ، فهل يفعلها !!؟ .

أما بالنسبة لقضية الحياد في مسألة لا ينفع فيها الحياد اعتبره تمييع للأمور يزيد من وطأتها وحدتها فهنا التذبذب أمر ممجوج وملفوظ من الجانبين وفى قضيتنا هذه يجب عليك التحرر من التبعية لأي فريق حتى تقبل من الجانبين ويأخذنا هذا لطلبي منك أحد أمرين في مقالي السابق وهما : 

1.	تحديد هويتك الفكرية ومعتقدك .
2.	او الاستخدام العلمي للتتبع والمقارنة بحيث ينسينا توجهك العلمي انتمائك المذهبي .

وإلا فالطريق الثالث مملوء بالأشواك يا صاحبي .

واخيرا لك مطلق الحرية في إنشاء موضوع خاص بك عن الحيادية ويشرفني إن تفضلتم ووافقتم سيادتكم المشاركة فيه .

اشكر لك مرة أخري سعة صدرك وتقبل منى خالص الاحترام والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد حسن

الاستاذ الفاضل /سيد جعيتم

السلام عليكم

احسنت ادارة الموضوع يا سيدى الكريم باسلوبك المميز فى مناداة الاخرين للتجمع السلمى على مائدتك الشهية والمثيرة للعاب الاقلام فشكرا لك جدا كرمك الحاتمى واخلاصك وادبك الجم .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد حسن...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك على اهتمامك بما أكتب وأشكرك على نصيحتك الغالية, ولقد طلبت مني أن أكشف عن هوية فكري, وهأنا ذا أقدمه إليكم, رغم أن في ذلك خروج بسيط عن الموضوع ولكنني أرى أنه في صلب الموضوع:
- إن فكري يتطلب أن يكون الفرد مستقيماً من خلال مرجعيته الذاتية التي خلقها الله داخله, فيلبي دوافعه (الجوع والعطش والجنس والتميز وحب التملك..الخ) بطريقة منطقية(تطابق العقل والعلم), ومقيداً بالفطرة(منبع القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا),وأن يحذر هواه أو عاطفته أو انتمائه من قيادته للانحراف به عن هذه الاستقامة.
- ألا يقبل أي أمر(دين أو معتقد أو قانون أو تراث أو عادات وتقاليد..الخ) يناقض العقل(ما يدرك بالحواس),أو العلم اليقيني الذي لا شك فيه, أو الفطرة, لأنه إن قبل ذلك فقد خان الأمانة التي وضعها الله داخله.
- إن الإسلام الذي أنزله الله على محمد(ص) هو الدين الوحيد الذي يتطابق مع هذه الشروط, وإن الدين الذي يدين به معظم المسلمين في العالم لا ينطبق تماماً عليه هذه الشروط, وإن من المسلمين من يرفض الدين الصحيح ويقبل الدين الموروث.
- إن الجهد الواجب بذله مع المسلمين وغير المسلمين الآن لابد أن يتركز في غسل ما التصق بهم من تراث وعادات وتقاليد وعودتهم أولاً ليكونوا أسوياء بالمقياس البشري, هنا فقط لن يقبلوا غير الإسلام, أما الآن فلا هم ولا غيرهم يقبل الإسلام لأنهم معوجين في نفوسهم فلن يقبلوا إلا ديناً يتطابق مع اعوجاجهم.
هذا فكري الذي يرفضه أكثر من عرضته عليهم ويقبله القليل من الناس, ولعلي قد أوضحت لماذا يرفضه من يرفض ويقبله من يقبل.
أشكرك

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

لي مداخلة خطرت ببالي الآن بمناسبة الإحصائيات

في أمريكا أكبر دولة ديمقراطية في العالم

المسيحيون فيها هم الأغلبية والمسلمون أقلية

يعنى الحالة شبيهة بحالة مصر

أقول للمتفلفسين "وليس المتفلسفين":

كم من مسلم وصل لمنصب شبه قيادى ولا أقول قيادى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل ممكن أن ترد يامن تريد إذكاء نار الفتنة

ولا هتعتبر أنك لم تر هذه المداخلة

هأكبر البنط شوية وألون الصفحة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السلوك الجديد والأستقواء بالخارج يبدوا أنه استقر فى الوجدان حتى ولو كان بالكلمات والتلميحات والتهديدات مما يقوض وحدتنا الوطنية .
السبب فى هذه الكلمات سأقصه عليكم وقد حدث بالأمس ولكنى أعتبر أن هذا الأمر خطير ويحتاج لجهد حقيقى لإصلاحه 
ما حدث :
كنت فى زيارة لمستشفى تابعة لعملى من حوالى خمسة عشر يوماً وعرجت على مكتب صديق عزيز لى من المسيحيين وفى مكتبه قابلت صديق له أخذ يتجاذب معى أطراف الحديث وأنتهى بطلب رقم تليفونى وأعطيته له ولكنى لاحظت نظرة فيها عدم رضى من صديقى علمت سببها أمس فقط .
المهم هذا الرجل الذى طلب تليفونى حادثنى أمس وقال أنه مصاب بمرض مزمن وأنه يشكو من تعنت العاملين معه  وبمناقشته أتضح أن زملائه فى العمل يحملون عنه ما لا يستطيع حمله من أعباء ولكنه يطمع فى الأكثر وفى نهاية المناقشة وهذا هو المهم قال لى بالحرف الواحد ما يلى :
(إذا لم يطيعونى فسأذهب لأمن الدولة وأقول أنهم يضطهدونى لأنى مسيحى وسأرسل لأقربائى فى الخارج ما يفيد أننى مضطهد )
أقسم بالله العظيم أن هذه المحادثة تمت كما قلت وأنى أنقلها لكم بدون تعليق
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بابا شنودة: غالبية الشعب يفضلون جمال مبارك للرئاسة والعلاقة بين المسلمين والأقباط «ليست طيبة فى مجملها»

  كتب   عمرو بيومى و«د.ب.أ»، والإسكندرية – رجب رمضان    ٢٨/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩

أكد البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، أن غالبية الشعب يحبون جمال مبارك، رئيس لجنة السياسات بالحزب الوطنى، ويفضلونه على غيره «إن وجد» لرئاسة الدولة، معترفاً فى الوقت نفسه بأن العلاقة بين المسلمين والأقباط «ليست طيبة فى مجملها».

وقال البابا، فى حواره على قناة on tv: إن أمر رئاسة الجمهورية ليس مسألة توريث، و«لكن مسألة كفاءة شخصية لشخص معين، خاصة أننا لا نجد من يرشح نفسه أمامه»، قاصدا نجل الرئيس مبارك.

وأضاف: «لدينا قواعد قانونية لاختيار رئيس الجمهورية، فمن تنطبق عليه القواعد يرشح نفسه ومن يوافق عليه الشعب هو اللى ح يختاره».

ورفض البابا أن يقول رأيه الشخصى فى جمال مبارك، وقال: «لما ييجى الوقت المناسب أنا وباقى الأقباط سوف نقول رأينا، بدلا من أن أقول رأياً، ويبدأوا فى الهجوم عليه لأنه صادر من الكنيسة».

وشدد على عدم جواز تولى قبطى للرئاسة، موضحا «أن الغالبية العددية ليست قبطية، لذلك لا يصح أن يأتى قبطى من الأقلية العددية يرأس الغالبية»، وقال: «القبطى لا يستطيع أن يكون عضوا فى نقابة المحامين فكيف سيكون رئيسا للجمهورية كلها؟!».

فى سياق متصل، اعتبر البابا شنودة أنه لا يوجد حل عام لكل المشكلات الطائفية التى تظهر بين الحين والآخر فى مصر، قائلا: «كل مشكلة يجب أن تحل فى إطارها والمناخ الذى نشأت فيه، وتعامل الجهات المختلفة معها».

وقال البابا شنودة، فى حديث لصحيفة «الشرق الأوسط» اللندنية نشرته أمس: «فى المشكلات الطائفية لا نرى دورا سوى لرجال الأمن، وسط غياب تام لأعضاء البرلمان والمجالس المحلية، وبعد أن يتدخل رجال الأمن تتدخل المؤسسات الدينية لكى تؤيد الحل الأمنى وبعد ذلك نهاجم رجال الدين ونتهمهم بالعمل فى السياسة».

ورفض وصف تلك المشكلات بأنها أحداث فردية، وقال: «الأحداث الفردية إذا تكررت لا تصبح فردية»، معتبرا أن الحياد فى التعاطى مع تلك المشكلات ليس موجودا فى كل الحالات، إلا أنه رفض اتهام جهة بعينها بعدم الحياد. ورأى البابا شنودة أن العلاقة بين المسلمين والأقباط فى مصر فى مجملها ليست طيبة، قائلا: «شيخ الأزهر رجل طيب وسمح وتجمعنى به علاقة طيبة، وكثيرا ما نلتقى فى مناسبات مختلفة ولكن ليس بالضرورة أن تكون هذه العلاقة الطيبة بين المسلمين والأقباط».

وأضاف: «قد تكون هناك علاقات صداقة وعلاقات طيبة بين مسلمين وأقباط، ولكن حين تأتى ساعة الاختيار فى الانتخابات لن يختار المسلم القبطى مرشحاً»، معتبرا أن هذا الأمر جديد.

وتابع: «فى نقابة المحامين كان مكرم باشا عبيد، وهو قبطى، نقيبا للمحامين ثم جرى العرف على أن يكون وكيل نقابة المحامين من الأقباط ثم اختفى التمثيل القبطى من مجلس إدارة النقابة تماما». متسائلا: «الذى كان ينتخب المرشحين الأقباط كان الناخبين المسلمين فما الذى حدث؟»، معتبرا أن هناك تراجعا فى دور الأقباط فى الانتخابات.

إلى ذلك رفض البابا شنودة، افتتاح قسم للتدريس بنظام الدراسة عن بُعد بالكلية الإكليريكية عن طريق الإنترنت، وكذلك الالتحاق بالكلية بنظام الانتساب الموجه.

وبرر البابا رفضه، أثناء عظته الأسبوعية فى كاتدرائية الإسكندرية، أمس الأول، بعد غياب ١٣ أسبوعا عن إلقائها، بأن الهدف من الدراسة فى الكليات اللاهوتية الإكليريكية هو الحوار وليس تلقين معلومات لاهوتية، ولابد أن يكون الدارس مقتنعاً بهذه المعلومات ومؤمناً بها. وانتقد البابا أحد الشباب الذى طلب منه أن ينصح الفتيات والسيدات بأن يحتشمن ويحترمن تواجدهن فى الأماكن المقدسة، وقال له «وإنت إيه عرفك إن هما لابسين ملابس غير لائقة إلا إذا كنت بتبص عليهم».

وطلبت إحدى السيدات حديثات الزواج من البابا النصيحة من أجل استمرار زواجها، فقال لها: «خلو محبتكم لبعض تزيد يوم بعد يوم، لأن هناك أزواج بيحبوا بعض قبل الخطوبة ولما يتجوزوا ياخدوا بالكتير شهر واحد كويسين، وبعدين يتحول العسل من الأبيض إلى الأسود وبعد كده ما يبقاش فيه عسل خالص».

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أسقف البلينا يستعد لمظاهرة فى الكاتدرائية اعتراضاً على شلح كاهن

  كتب   عمرو بيومى    ٢٨/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩

علمت «المصرى اليوم» أن الأنبا ويصا «أسقف البلينا» فى سوهاج يجمع عدداً من الأقباط وينوى التوجه بهم إلى القاهرة لتنظيم مظاهرة ثانية نهاية الأسبوع الجارى فى الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، اعتراضاً على قرار البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، بشلح القمص بولا فؤاد نخلة، كاهن كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة فى «بنى منصور».

ووصف الأنبا ويصا على موقعى «كوبت ريال» و«الأقباط قادمون» على شبكة الإنترنت قرار الشلح بأنه «غير كنسى» وعودة إلى «محاكم التفتيش» وقال: «لقد استنكرت أسلوب التحقيق مع أبونا بولا خاصة أنه طُلب للتحقيق دون علمى».

وأضاف ويصا: «نحن لا نؤمن بعصمة البابا رغم احترامنا وخضوعنا له، لكن أن يستدعى كاهناً دون علم أسقفه فهذا تصرف غير قانونى وغير كنسى».

وأوضح ويصا أن المجلس الإكليريكى العام يختص أولاً بكهنة القاهرة والإسكندرية، وليس لديه حق النظر فى شؤون كهنة الإيبراشيات الأخرى إلا فيما يحول إليه من أسقف الإيبراشية.

وأضاف: «المفروض كنسياً وقانونياً، بمجرد علم المجلس الإكليريكى بأى وقائع أن يعرضها أولا قبل أى محاكمة على أسقف الإيبراشية المختص، فإذا أعاد الحالة إليه ينظر فيها، أما إذا عالجها واحتواها فليس للمجلس الإكليريكى أن يصدر فيها أى قرار».

وأضاف ويصا: «التحقيق الذى حضرته مع الكاهن المشلوح كان يوم السبت ٢٥ أبريل الماضى وتم فيه إيقافه ستة أشهر، ولكن وصلنى خطاب معه توصية من المجلس الإكليريكى بالتجريد، وفى الحال سعيت بكل جهد لفتح باب التحقيق خصوصاً بعدما وجدت أن الأسباب المبنى عليها التوصية لم يقترفها أو يقوم بها نهائياً، وأخذت وعداً بفتح التحقيق، ولكن يبدو أن الظروف الصحية للبابا حالت دون فتح التحقيق.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أسقف البلينا يستعد لمظاهرة فى الكاتدرائية اعتراضاً على شلح كاهن

  كتب   عمرو بيومى    ٢٨/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩

علمت «المصرى اليوم» أن الأنبا ويصا «أسقف البلينا» فى سوهاج يجمع عدداً من الأقباط وينوى التوجه بهم إلى القاهرة لتنظيم مظاهرة ثانية نهاية الأسبوع الجارى فى الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، اعتراضاً على قرار البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، بشلح القمص بولا فؤاد نخلة، كاهن كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة فى «بنى منصور».

ووصف الأنبا ويصا على موقعى «كوبت ريال» و«الأقباط قادمون» على شبكة الإنترنت قرار الشلح بأنه «غير كنسى» وعودة إلى «محاكم التفتيش» وقال: «لقد استنكرت أسلوب التحقيق مع أبونا بولا خاصة أنه طُلب للتحقيق دون علمى».

وأضاف ويصا: «نحن لا نؤمن بعصمة البابا رغم احترامنا وخضوعنا له، لكن أن يستدعى كاهناً دون علم أسقفه فهذا تصرف غير قانونى وغير كنسى».

وأوضح ويصا أن المجلس الإكليريكى العام يختص أولاً بكهنة القاهرة والإسكندرية، وليس لديه حق النظر فى شؤون كهنة الإيبراشيات الأخرى إلا فيما يحول إليه من أسقف الإيبراشية.

وأضاف: «المفروض كنسياً وقانونياً، بمجرد علم المجلس الإكليريكى بأى وقائع أن يعرضها أولا قبل أى محاكمة على أسقف الإيبراشية المختص، فإذا أعاد الحالة إليه ينظر فيها، أما إذا عالجها واحتواها فليس للمجلس الإكليريكى أن يصدر فيها أى قرار».

وأضاف ويصا: «التحقيق الذى حضرته مع الكاهن المشلوح كان يوم السبت ٢٥ أبريل الماضى وتم فيه إيقافه ستة أشهر، ولكن وصلنى خطاب معه توصية من المجلس الإكليريكى بالتجريد، وفى الحال سعيت بكل جهد لفتح باب التحقيق خصوصاً بعدما وجدت أن الأسباب المبنى عليها التوصية لم يقترفها أو يقوم بها نهائياً، وأخذت وعداً بفتح التحقيق، ولكن يبدو أن الظروف الصحية للبابا حالت دون فتح التحقيق.

----------


## علاء فرج

> ويكفى ماإعترف به قس من القساوسة بأن البابا الحالي في أحداث 74 أو ماشابه "أرجو أن يذكرنا جميعاً من يتذكر التواريخ" بأن البابا إجتمع بهم وقال بالنص "إخرجوا وحاربوهم وإن رجع نصكم هأبقي مبسوط وأبشركم بالخلود مع المسيح"
> 
> أى مسيح هذا الذى يرضى بخلود هؤلاء معه وهم قتلة وسفاحون وسفاكون للدماء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ان من يقول تلك المهاترات لهو من يريد اشعال نار الفتنة ، وقد وجهت سؤال للأستاذ من اين جاء بتلك المعلومة عن حديث البابا فلم يرد . ان وصف الاقباط  بالسفاحون و القتله دون دليل او وقائع تبرر هذا الوصف البشع جريمة ويتوجب على قائل ذلك الكلام الاعتذار .




> في أمريكا أكبر دولة ديمقراطية في العالم
> 
> المسيحيون فيها هم الأغلبية والمسلمون أقلية
> 
> يعنى الحالة شبيهة بحالة مصر
> 
> أقول للمتفلفسين "وليس المتفلسفين":
> 
> كم من مسلم وصل لمنصب شبه قيادى ولا أقول قيادى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أن القياس الذى جاء به الاستاذ الكيميائى غريب ولا يستحق الرد لسطحيته ولكنى سأرد عليه فأمريكا هى جنة الحريات الدينية ومأوى للكثير من المتضطهدين وحلم يدفع الكثير من المسلمين نصف اعمارهم و يعيشون بها ، وبها كافة ديانات العالم ولم نسمع عن اى اضطرابات دينية بل رئيسهم من اصول اسلامية وأسود اللون وقد وصلفيها احمد زويل الى نوبل .
كل ذلك مع الفارق فى القياس بين اقباط مصر وهم لم يهبطوا عليها من السماء و مسلمى امريكا وقد جاءوها فارين من بلدانهم و يختلفون كثيرا عن الامريكان من اصول اوربية و اسيوية

----------


## سيد جعيتم

إذا تكلمنا فيجب أن نكون واقعيين وإذا ذكرنا أى نموذج سلبى يكون ذكره فى سياق خدمة الموضوع .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مطار هيثرو.. «تاريخ سيئ» من الانتهاكات ضد الركاب العرب والمسلمين

  كتب   خير راغب    ٣٠/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩

يعد مطار هيثرو بالعاصمة البريطانية لندن، من أكثر مطارات العالم تمييزاً واضطهاداً ضد العرب والمسلمين. فمنذ افتتاح المطار الجديد عام ٢٠٠٦، ووقائع الاعتداءات والتجاوزات التى سجلها المطار متكررة.

وواقعة الاعتداء والمعاملة غير اللائقة، التى تعرض لها مجدى الجلاد، رئيس تحرير «المصرى اليوم»، هناك ليست جديدة، فهى تتكرر يومياً لكل من يعترض على الإجراءات غير الآدمية، التى يمارسونها ضد كل ما هو عربى وشرق أوسطى، فمنذ ٤ أشهر قام رجال الأمن فى المطار نفسه بتصرفات غير لائقة ضد البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية «٨٤ عاما»، عندما أصرت سلطات المطار على تفتيش البابا وقيام الوفد المرافق له من رجال الدين بخلع أحذيتهم.

وفى أول رد فعل مصرى وقتها على الطريقة التى تعاملت بها أجهزة الأمن البريطانية مع البابا شنودة، تفادى أحمد أبوالغيط، وزير الخارجية، المرور بمطار هيثرو، وهو فى طريقه إلى واشنطن فى مهمة عمل. وقال مسؤولون بالخارجية المصرية أنذاك إن أبوالغيط طار إلى واشنطن عبر باريس لا عبر مطار هيثرو، وأنه سيمكث ساعات إضافية فى المطار الفرنسى بسبب هذا التغيير.

كما تسبب هذا الإجراء التعسفى من الأمن البريطانى، فى قيام وزارة الخارجية بإصدار تعليمات مشددة للأجهزة الأمنية فى المطارات والموانئ المصرية بمعاملة أى مسؤول بريطانى مهما كان منصبه بنفس الطريقة، التى عومل بها البابا شنودة فى مطار هيثرو، وهو ما دفع الحكومة البريطانية إلى تقديم اعتذار إلى الكنيسة المصرية والبابا شنودة،

حيث ألقت بالمسؤولية على الموظف الهندى الذى كان متواجداً لحظة مرور البابا من البوابة، زاعمة أنه كان يجهل شخصيته، وأن التعليمات إلى الأجهزة الأمنية هى تطبيق الإجراءات المعتادة على الشخصيات العامة باستثناء رؤساء الدول.

وسجلت المواقع الإلكترونية وقائع أخرى عديدة من التمييز فى المعاملة مع العرب والمسلمين فى مطار هيثرو، منها قصة مواطنة أردنية تدعى سناء البطاح تعرضت لمعاملة غير لائقة فى المطار، ونشرت قصتها كاملة منذ عدة أشهر.

جدير بالذكر أن مجدى الجلاد حرر محضراً فى مطار القاهرة ضد شركة الخطوط الجوية البريطانية، أمس الأول، لتعرضه لمعاملة غير لائقة واعتداء على متن الطائرة التابعة للشركة وإنزال حقائبه من على متن الطائرة دون علمه واحتجازها فى مطار هيثرو دون إبلاغه، وقرر الجلاد رفع دعوى قضائية ضد الشركة أمام القضاء بين المصرى والبريطانى.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

تقرير حقوقى: ٤ قتلى وعشرات المصابين ضحايا العنف الطائفى فى ٣ أشهر

  كتب   شيماء القرنشاوى ونادين قناوى    ٣٠/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩

رصدت منظمة المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية فى تقريرها الربع سنوى الخاص بحرية الدين والمعتقد فى مصر ٤ حالات قتل وأكثر من ٣٥ إصابة فى أحداث عنف طائفى وقعت فى ٦ محافظات خلال أشهر أبريل ومايو ويونيو من العام الحال

ى. وقال التقرير إن هذه الأحداث التى وقعت بين مسلمين ومسيحيين بدأت كمشاجرات فردية وتحولت سريعاً إلى مواجهات طائفية، حيث تسببت علاقة عاطفية بين مسيحية ومسلم فى الاشتباكات التى وقعت بحى منشية السلام التابع لمركز المحلة الكبرى بالغربية،

ووقعت مواجهات عنيفة بين سكان عزبة بشرى الشرقية التابعة لمركز الفشن ببنى سويف على خلفية إقامة المسيحيين صلواتهم داخل مبنى غير مرخص.

وأشار التقرير إلى المشاجرة التى وقعت بحى كرموز بالإسكندرية ونتج عنها مصرع مواطن مسلم، وكذلك حادث الثأر الذى شهدته قرية «حجازة قبلى» التابعة لمركز قوص بقنا وأسفر عن مصرع قبطيين، إضافة إلى مقتل صبى مسلم فى المشاجرة التى وقعت بين مسلمين وأقباط فى قرية كفر البربرى بمركز ميت غمر فى محافظة الدقهلية.

وسجلت المنظمة فى نهاية تقريرها استمرار الأجهزة الأمنية فى استخدام القبض العشوائى والاحتجاز غير القانونى، والاعتقال بموجب قانون الطوارئ فى أعقاب تلك الأحداث الطائفية، بغرض الضغط على طرفى النزاع ودفعهما للتهدئة أو قبول الصلح العرفى - على حد ما جاء بالتقرير.

----------


## علاء فرج

> بابا شنودة: غالبية الشعب يفضلون جمال مبارك للرئاسة والعلاقة بين المسلمين والأقباط «ليست طيبة فى مجملها»
> 
> كتب عمرو بيومى و«د.ب.أ»، والإسكندرية – رجب رمضان ٢٨/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩
> 
> أكد البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، أن غالبية الشعب يحبون جمال مبارك، رئيس لجنة السياسات بالحزب الوطنى، ويفضلونه على غيره «إن وجد» لرئاسة الدولة، معترفاً فى الوقت نفسه بأن العلاقة بين المسلمين والأقباط «ليست طيبة فى مجملها


أستاذى الفاضل سيد جعيتم
سبق لى الاشارة الى ذلك التحالف بين الكنيسة و النظام الحاكم وقد رددت حضرتك بأن الازهر كذلك ونريد الاستفاضة فى بحث تلك المسألة الهامه . فالفارق شاسع بين تأييد الازهر والكنسية للنظام فشيوخ الازهر لا يملكون الا صوتهم فحسب و ليس لهم اى تأثير على باقى المسلمين ، بينما بابا الاقباط يمتلك ملايين الاصوات التى تستمع اليه و تتبنى ما يقول وأن الاختلاف الكبير فى مدى مصداقية المؤسسات الدينية و تأثيرها راجع الى شخصيات القادة بها وما يهدفون اليه فبينما ان زعماء الكنيسة يتبنون مصالح الاقباط ويدافعون عنها نجد ان شيوخ الازهر لا يحركهم غير مصالحهم ولا نجد منهم اى التفات لمصالحنا ولذلك فقد استحقوا تجاهلنا لهم وعدم تصديقهم .
ولك ان تتخيل معى ماذا لو حدثت انتخابات حرة ، ستجد ان صوت الاقباط مؤثر جدا لاصرارهم على المشاركة واستخراج البطاقات الانتخابية ومع عزوف الكثير من المسلمين عن المشاركة وعدم مبالاتهم ستجد ان وزن الاقباط فى اى عملية انتخابية يساوى اكثر من ضعف عددهم مقارنة بالمسلمين .
ويتبقى القول ان التحالف بين الكنيسة و النظام مرجعه المصلحة و الانتهازية وكذلك الذكاء . فأن كان الاقباط على علاقة ليست ودية بالمسلمين فعلى الاقل علاقات الود بالنظام ستحقق لهم الحماية و الامتيازات هكذا حسبوها، كما ان النظام فى حاجة لاصواتهم فى حالة لجوئه لانتخابات كانتخابات الرئاسه السابقة والتى فيها اعطى الاقباط اصواتهم للرئيس مبارك رغم ان ايمن نور الليبرالى كان الاقرب لفكرهم ووقف الاخوان على الحياد فى موقف انتهازى جبان
واخيرا كنا نتمنى من الاخوة الاقباط التفات اكبر للشعب المصرى والعمل على تحقيق مطالب جماعية و محاولة القرب معنا وحتى لو كان منا المتعصبين فيوجد اهل الاعتدال و التعقل ويمكنهم فعل الكثير

----------


## طائر الشرق

هنا تنتفى الحيادية بقصد يا سيد علاء
فاتجاهك واحد ولا يحمل الاى معنى بعيد كل البعد عن المصداقية

----------


## علاء فرج

> هنا تنتفى الحيادية بقصد يا سيد علاء
> فاتجاهك واحد ولا يحمل الاى معنى بعيد كل البعد عن المصداقية


أعدت قراءة مداخلتى للوقوف على سبب يجعلك ترى اننى غير محايد فأرجو منك يا سيد هيثم ارشادى الى ما بكلامى جعلك تتوصل لذلك
مع التحية

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السادة الكرام
بعد سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
بالأمس كان هناك حوار على قناةالمحور مع المتحدث الرسمى بأسم البابا شنوده فى أمريكا وقد خلصت من الحوار بالأتى :
- أقباط المهجر معظمهم يحبون مصر ويتفاعلون مع مشاكلها إلا قلة قليلة .
- القلة اللقيلة من أمثال مايكل منير صوتهم عالى يغطى على أصوات الأكثرية .
- الحياة فى أمريكا لها قوانين والتكاليف باهظة فمن أين يأتى هؤلاء بالمال لتمويل حملاتهم وكيف يطوعون القانون لصاحهم ؟.
- سبق لهذه القلة أن طالبوا يتخفيض المعونة الأمريكية لمصر بمبلغ مأتين مليون دولار.
- استخدم كلمة أقباط لتشمل جميع المصريين من مسلمين ومسيحيين .
- طالب بتجفيف منابع الخلاف من داخل مصر أولاً وسرعة إصدار قانون بناء دور العبادة الموحد وإنهاء العناد فى بناء مسجد ملاصق لأى كنيسة يتم بنائها.
- طالب بتفعيل اللوبى المصرى فى أمريكا لمجابهة اللوبى الصهيونى وأرجع اسباب عدم التفعيل لضيق الوقت عند المصريين وعدم تبرعهم للوبى فى حدود ما يسمح به القانون الأمريكى.
- طالب بأن تكون وسائل إعلامنا على المستوى لنوضح حقيقة ما يحدث فى مصر فقتيل واحد فى مصر يصل خبره لأمريكا على أنه أنهار من الدم تسال فى الشوارع.
- النقطة التى سأحاول الدخول لها مستقبلاً هو خوفهم من الأخوان المسلمين وإتهامهم بالتطرف الفكرى مما يستدعينا أن نبحث فى فكر الإخوان فى ما يختص بمعاملة المسيحيين وأهل الكتاب بصفة عامة .
هذه أهم النقاط وأنا أحيي الرجل . علما بأنه بعد اسبوعين من الأن سيكون رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية فى زيارة أمريكا وقد توعدته القلة المارقة من أقباط المهبط بأن تحيل زيارته لما لا يرضاه.

----------


## علاء فرج

> النقطة التى سأحاول الدخول لها مستقبلاً هو خوفهم من الأخوان المسلمين وإتهامهم بالتطرف الفكرى مما يستدعينا أن نبحث فى فكر الإخوان فى ما يختص بمعاملة المسيحيين وأهل الكتاب بصفة عامة .


استاذنا الفاضل
ليس الاقباط فقط من يتخوفون من الاخوان بل كل ذو فكر، فلو تتبعت احوال الدول التى تتخذ من الاسلام ايدلوجية وهى افغانستان ، الصومال ، ايران ، السودان ستجد انها فى حالة عداء مع العالم اجمع لاسباب ايدلوجية و بعضها قد انتهت من كونها دولة وأصبح لقب فوضى هو المناسب .
اما الدول التىيتواجد بها الجماعات الاسلامية فى شكل منظم ولهم بعض القوة مثل باكستان و الجزائر فسنجد دائما بحور من الدماء تسيل ولن يمر اسبوع دون سماع دوى العنف بها .
والدول التى بها جماعات دينية متناحرة مثال العراق و لبنان فهى كالقنابل الموقوتة .
لا نريد ان نصبح مثل تلك النمازج استاذ سيد وأخشى انه فى حالة مجئ الاخوان للحكم سننحضر الى العنف و الكبت
مع تحياتى

----------


## KANE2008

> استاذنا الفاضل
> ليس الاقباط فقط من يتخوفون من الاخوان بل كل ذو فكر، فلو تتبعت احوال الدول التى تتخذ من الاسلام ايدلوجية وهى افغانستان ، الصومال ، ايران ، السودان ستجد انها فى حالة عداء مع العالم اجمع لاسباب ايدلوجية و بعضها قد انتهت من كونها دولة وأصبح لقب فوضى هو المناسب .
> اما الدول التىيتواجد بها الجماعات الاسلامية فى شكل منظم ولهم بعض القوة مثل باكستان و الجزائر فسنجد دائما بحور من الدماء تسيل ولن يمر اسبوع دون سماع دوى العنف بها .
> والدول التى بها جماعات دينية متناحرة مثال العراق و لبنان فهى كالقنابل الموقوتة .
> لا نريد ان نصبح مثل تلك النمازج استاذ سيد وأخشى انه فى حالة مجئ الاخوان للحكم سننحضر الى العنف و الكبت
> مع تحياتى


يعنى انت عايز دور الاسلام يبقى مهمش فى اى دوله
الدين بعيد عن الدنيا مش كده  :: 
اترك للساده القراء الحكم عليك من باطل قولك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{ قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضَاء مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَمَا تُخْفِي صُدُورُهُمْ أَكْبَرُ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ} (118) سورة آل عمران

صدق الله العظيم

ياريت نحتكم بالاسلام كما فعل السابقون من السلف الصالح فحكموا الدنيا وسادوا العالم
دستور كامل من الكتاب الكريم والسنه النبويه المطهره من رب عزيز مقتدر
الاسلام عز وامل ومن طلب غيره فهو فى خزى وخجل
يارب لا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين

----------


## القواس

> استاذنا الفاضل
> ليس الاقباط فقط من يتخوفون من الاخوان بل كل ذو فكر، فلو تتبعت احوال الدول التى تتخذ من الاسلام ايدلوجية وهى افغانستان ، الصومال ، ايران ، السودان ستجد انها فى حالة عداء مع العالم اجمع لاسباب ايدلوجية و بعضها قد انتهت من كونها دولة وأصبح لقب فوضى هو المناسب .
> اما الدول التىيتواجد بها الجماعات الاسلامية فى شكل منظم ولهم بعض القوة مثل باكستان و الجزائر فسنجد دائما بحور من الدماء تسيل ولن يمر اسبوع دون سماع دوى العنف بها .
> والدول التى بها جماعات دينية متناحرة مثال العراق و لبنان فهى كالقنابل الموقوتة .
> لا نريد ان نصبح مثل تلك النمازج استاذ سيد وأخشى انه فى حالة مجئ الاخوان للحكم سننحضر الى العنف و الكبت
> مع تحياتى


*السلام عليكم
أولا الاخوان لا يحملون السلاح
ثانيا الكبت و العنف ليس جديد علينا فنحن فيه و ربما يكون الاخوان تغيير الى الأفضل
يمكن أيامهم
لن نجد مستشار شركه مثل ابراهيم سليمان يتقاضى 15 مليون و البطاله بالكوم
لن نجد قضاء بالسنيين و سوف نجد فكر جديد
لن نجد دوله تقول لنا ما نفعل
التغيير ليس بسبب الدين و لكن بسبب أنهم أفضل
أما الصبغه الدينيه 
لا غبار عليها
مسلم في دوله اسلاميه
مثل الأحزاب الدينيه في دول اوربا و أمريكا*

----------


## علاء فرج

> يعنى انت عايز دور الاسلام يبقى مهمش فى اى دوله
> الدين بعيد عن الدنيا مش كده 
> اترك للساده القراء الحكم عليك من باطل قولك


الاستاذ kane2008

أرى أن اسلوبك بدأ شيئا فشيئا يكون اقل حدة وأراك بدأتتتخلى عن الشتائم واستبدلتها بالنقاش
لم اقل انى اريد تهميش الاسلام ولكنى اعطيتك امثلة لتطبيق الاسلام السياسى بدول تحكم من قبل جماعات اسلامية فهل تعطينى امثلة من عندك مخالف لما قلت

----------


## علاء فرج

> السلام عليكم
> أولا الاخوان لا يحملون السلاح
> ثانيا الكبت و العنف ليس جديد علينا فنحن فيه و ربما يكون الاخوان تغيير الى الأفضل
> يمكن أيامهم
> لن نجد مستشار شركه مثل ابراهيم سليمان يتقاضى 15 مليون و البطاله بالكوم
> لن نجد قضاء بالسنيين و سوف نجد فكر جديد
> لن نجد دوله تقول لنا ما نفعل
> التغيير ليس بسبب الدين و لكن بسبب أنهم أفضل
> أما الصبغه الدينيه 
> ...


الدكتور قواس
اشاركك الرغبة فى التغيير وربما لن يأتى أسوأ من الموجود واكثر فسادا منهم . ولكن الا نحلم بأفضل من النظام الحالى و بديله الاخوان فلربما يجنحون بنا نحو مغامرات عسكرية غير محسوبة او عداء مع العالم لاسباب ايدولوجية تتعلق بكراهية اصحاب الاديان المغايرة .
وعموما ذلك الموضوع يحتاج لبحث بأستفاضة، فأنا لا اعلم عن فكرهم . وكل مخاوفى هى بالقياس على ما نراه من دول يحكمها الاسلام السياسى وقد جاءت بالكوارث و تحلل دولها. ونحن نختلف عنها فى تواجد مصيبة سوداء على حدودنا الشرقية تسمى اسرائيل ولن تفوت أى فرصة تتاح لها لأضعافنا والحاق الشرور بنا

----------


## the_chemist

> ان من يقول تلك المهاترات لهو من يريد اشعال نار الفتنة ، وقد وجهت سؤال للأستاذ من اين جاء بتلك المعلومة عن حديث البابا فلم يرد . ان وصف الاقباط  بالسفاحون و القتله دون دليل او وقائع تبرر هذا الوصف البشع جريمة ويتوجب على قائل ذلك الكلام الاعتذار .


ولأول مرة لن أناديك بياأخى حتى ولو كنت مسلماً فحتى المسيحيين أناديهم بياأخى "فهناك أخوة الوطن"

الكلام يامحترم كان في برنامج علي الهواء مباشرة وليس عندى جهاز فيديو لأسجله ولم أكن أعلم أنى سأحتاجه كوثيقة تاريخية للرد علي أحد فقهاءنا وعالم من علماءنا الأجلاء





> أن القياس الذى جاء به الاستاذ الكيميائى غريب ولا يستحق الرد لسطحيته ولكنى سأرد عليه فأمريكا هى جنة الحريات الدينية ومأوى للكثير من المتضطهدين وحلم يدفع الكثير من المسلمين نصف اعمارهم و يعيشون بها ، وبها كافة ديانات العالم ولم نسمع عن اى اضطرابات دينية بل رئيسهم من اصول اسلامية وأسود اللون وقد وصلفيها احمد زويل الى نوبل .
> كل ذلك مع الفارق فى القياس بين اقباط مصر وهم لم يهبطوا عليها من السماء و مسلمى امريكا وقد جاءوها فارين من بلدانهم و يختلفون كثيرا عن الامريكان من اصول اوربية و اسيوية


والله إن ردك لفيه من السطحية مايجعلنى لاأعتد به ولكنى رددت عليك

آسف أستاذ سيد ولكن الباشا عاوز يبدء وصلة ردح وهذا خارج عن نطاق إهتماماتى

----------


## KANE2008

> أرى أن اسلوبك بدأ شيئا فشيئا يكون اقل حدة وأراك بدأتتتخلى عن الشتائم واستبدلتها بالنقاش


لكل مقام مقال  :: 




> لم اقل انى اريد تهميش الاسلام ولكنى اعطيتك امثلة لتطبيق الاسلام السياسى بدول تحكم من قبل جماعات اسلامية فهل تعطينى امثلة من عندك مخالف لما قلت


وهل هناك اعظم من دوله الخلافه الاسلاميه والخلفاء الراشدين ؟
ودوله السلف الصالح فى عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ودوله المسلمين فى الاندلس فى العصور القديمه
اما العصر الحديث ومشاكله فهذا وارد  نظرا لعدم التطبيق السليم للشريعه الاسلاميه
بالنسبه للصومال فالصراع فيها قبلى يتم بين القبائل وبعضها من اجل موارد المياه والاراضى الخصبه الصالحه للزراعه

افغانستان فالصراع فيها ليس اسلاميا اطلاقا ولكن صراع بين جانبين (محتل +حكومه تساعد المحتل وتم تنصيبها بواسطته) وجانب اخر الثوار والذى يقف بوجه المحتل وبوجه كل من يساعد المحتل وهذا جهاد شرعى

الصراع فى السودان بين المسيحيين والمسلمين وذلك لرغبه المسيحيين فى اقامه دوله خاصه بهم ولرغبتهم فى تقسيم السودان وذلك تخطيط خارجى قذر كما نادى مسيحيين مصريين من قبل بتقسيم مصر الى دوله مسيحيه جنوبيه ودوله اسلاميه شماليه

ايران : ما باعترفش بيها كدوله اسلاميه اساسا  :: 

وطبعا لازم يكون فى فوضى كبيره والسبب طبعا فى كل هذا ايادى خارجيه لعينه لا تريد الاستقرار فى تلك البلدا
فاين الحكم الاسلامى الذى تدعى وتضعه كاساس لتلك الفوضى

الاسلام ليس دين عنف ولا هو (عصى الهيئه ) والتى تلهب ظهور المخالفين
ويبدو انك احد المتضررين من الهيئه وان (عصايتين على دماغك ) هما اللى شقلبولك الافكار بالطريقه دى  :: 
او يمكن العكس انك محتاج عصايتين تانيين علشان تتعدل
لكن لغه الحوار ما تنفعش معاك لانك واخد حكم مسبق عن الاسلام انه دين عنف وجريمه واكتر من مشارك حاول يفهمك النقطه دى وان الاسلام مش كده لكن يظهر انهم بينحتوا فى الماء  :: 
على العموم ربنا هوا اعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهوا اعلم بالمهتدين 
وكونك مع الاسلام او ضده فلن يغير من الامر شيئا
 ولا انت هاتعز الاسلام ولا انت هاتذله لان دين الله عزيز وكلمه الله هى العليا
الاسلام دين محبه وامن وسلام ورخاء وانما بعث خير خلق الله رحمه للعالمين
وزى العلمانيين ما بيقولوا ان الاسلام خطر على المفكرين زى فرج فوده وسيد القمنى وغيرهم من الحشاشين
وانا باؤيدهم لو كان مثل تلك الهرطقه والتخريف والبهتان  فكر
 فانا احارب هذا الفكر الضال الفاسد وكل من يتبعه بكل ما اؤتيت من قوه
ورصاصه بجنيه ليست بتكلفه غاليه فى سبيل ان يتخلص المسلمون من ضجيج كلاب تنبح عاليا  :: 
ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد اذ هديتنا وثبت اقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين

----------


## علاء فرج

> فانا احارب هذا الفكر الضال الفاسد وكل من يتبعه بكل ما اؤتيت من قوه
> ورصاصه بجنيه ليست بتكلفه غاليه فى سبيل ان يتخلص المسلمون من ضجيج كلاب تنبح عاليا


بقولك انت كنت بتتكلم بتعقل ثم فجأة انقلب حديثك الى ضربات العصى و طلقات الرصاص انا رأيى تخليك فى الشتائم كما كنت افضل
وأنا اكره جدا ان اتناقش مع من يتخذون العنف حلا
وضرب الرصاص و ازهاق الارواح وسيلة لاسكات الاصوات
فعلا رصاصة سعرها بخس ( وأن كنت لا اعلم سعرها الامنك ) بيد ان حياة الانسان غالية
يا من ترى فى المفكرين كلاب تعوى
فحتى الكلاب يرق قلوبنا لها ولن تطاوعنا على ضربها بالرصاص
هذا فراق بينى و بينك لن ارد على اى كلام منك موجها لى
ولتقل ما شئت ولتشتم كما تريد
ولتضرب رصاصك و عصيك
ولتفرغ شحنات العنف و الكراهية
بعيدا عنى
كفانى الله شرك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

هل نعود بالحوار إلى الطريق الصحيح . أتمنى
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## the_chemist

> هل نعود بالحوار إلى الطريق الصحيح . أتمنى
> اشكركم ودمتم بخير


أتمنى ذلك

شكرا لصبرك

دمت بخير

----------


## KANE2008

> انا رأيى تخليك فى الشتائم كما كنت افضل


ما انا باقولك لكل مقام مقال
وانى القم كلب حجرا خيرا من ازعاجى بنباحه  :: 




> وأنا اكره جدا ان اتناقش مع من يتخذون العنف حلا
> وضرب الرصاص و ازهاق الارواح وسيلة لاسكات الاصوات


{وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلّهِ فَإِنِ انتَهَواْ فَلاَ عُدْوَانَ إِلاَّ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ} (193) سورة البقرة





> يا من ترى فى المفكرين كلاب تعوى


لو كانوا مخرفين وليس مفكرين مثل فرج فوده وسيد القمنى وغيرهم من الحشاشين
وكل ملحد كفور كسلمان رشدى وغيره واكيد انت تعرفهم جيدا  :: 
فو الله ان الكلاب لاعلى منهم درجه ويكفى انها مخلوق على الفطره يسبح بحمد الله وشكره وليس عتيا كفورا




> فحتى الكلاب يرق قلوبنا لها ولن تطاوعنا على ضربها بالرصاص


قالوا زمان الدم بيحن هههههههههههههههههه

سبحان الذي يغير ولا يتغير ، وبقاء الحال من المحال فبعد أن كنا أمة تهابها الناس . ولا يستطيع مخلوق على وجه الأرض أن يقول فيها كلمة سوء من ورائها فضلاً عن مواجهتها ، بعد أن كنا أمة تخشانا ملوك الأرض ، وكنا قوة ترعب جبابرة الدنيا ، كنا وقتها أعزاء بالإسلام فنحن كما قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: نحن قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام فإذا ابتغينا العزة بغيره أذلنا الله ، أما الآن فسبحان الله ملك الملوك وجبار السماوات والأرض، أصبحنا أذلاء بعد عزة ، وأصبحنا ضعفاء بعد قوة ، أصبحنا نحن الذين نخشى الناس ، وأصبحنا نحن الذين نصعر خدودنا للناس ، لأنه وقتما كانت هذه الأمة تحمل كتابها وشرعة ربها فوق رأسها وبين يديها وقتها كنا سلاطين الدنيا وساداتها ، ولما وضعناه خلف ظهورنا تكالبت علينا الأمم كما تتكالب الأكلة إلى قصعتها ، أصبح كل من يريد شهرة أو مالا أو جاها أساء للإسلام ، وكل من أراد بريقا أو أضواء أساء لأشرف خلق الله وأشرف من مشى بقدميه على وجه هذه الأرض  ، وكل جاهل جهول لا يعرف من أمر الدين شيئاً يتكلم فيه بجهل عميق ، وبحقد دفين ، وكل سافل مستهتر إمعة أصابه الغرور يسئ لصحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه أشرف خلق الله بعد أنبيائه ، ومنهم للأسف من ينسبون أنفسهم زوراً إلى السنة ، والإسلام كله برئ منهم ، ومنهم من يسىء إلى أئمة الأمة وعلمائها وتيجان رؤوسها ، الذين أضاءوا  للأمة مصابيح العلم والهدى ،  أناس تعلموا وعلًموا وأضاءوا الدنيا كلها علماً وأدباً ، ويأتي من يتكلم فيهم بسوء وهم لايعرفون أصلا الفرق بين الإسم والحرف في اللغة العربية ، ماذا أقول يا سادة في نكرات من الناس يحسبون أنفسهم قيمة وهم بلا قيمة ، ويحسبون أنفسهم قد بلغوا من العلم مبلغاً عظيماً ينتقدون به أسيادهم وهم لم يعرفوا للعلم يوماً مدخلاً صحيحاً ، ولم يطرقوا للأخلاق أو الأدب باباً ، بل غاية ما عرفوه النصب والحنجلة والكلام في سفاسف الأمور ،   وهم بذلك صدقوني من أجهل الناس .
انظروا معي إلى هذه الواقعة التي أهديها لكم وهي من وقائع العز في عصر قوة المسلمين وتوحدهم يوم كان هارون الرشيد يخاطب السحابة ويقول لها أمطري في أي مكان فسوف يأتيني خراجك ،  وهارون الرشيد تخصص في هزيمة امبراطورية الروم بفضل الله عليه وبقوة جيشه ودولته ، حتى أن اضطرت دولة الروم أمام ضربات الرشيد المتلاحقة إلى طلب الهدنة والمصالحة ،  فعقدت "إيريني" ملكة الروم صلحًا مع الرشيد ، مقابل دفع الجزية السنوية له في سنة (181هـ= 797م) ، وظلت المعاهدة سارية حتى نقضها إمبراطور الروم نقفور، الذي خلف إيريني بعدما أطاح بها وسمل عينيها في سنة (186هـ = 802م)، وكتب إلى هارون رسالة قال فيها : "من نقفور ملك الروم إلى هارون ملك العرب ، أما بعد فإن الملكة إيريني التي كانت قبلي أقامتك مقام الرخ وأقامت نفسها مقام البيدق ، فحملت إليك من أموالها، لكن ذاك ضعف النساء وحمقهن ، فإذا قرأت كتابي فاردد ما حصل قبلك من أموالها، وافتد نفسك، وإلا فالحرب بيننا وبينك".
فلما قرأ هارون هذه الرسالة ثارت ثائرته ، وغضب غضبًا شديدًا، وكتب على ظهر رسالة الإمبراطور: "من هارون أمير المؤمنين إلى نقفور كلب الروم، قد قرأت كتابك يا ابن الكافرة ، والجواب ما تراه دون أن تسمعه ، والسلام".

طبعاً يا سادة أراد الرشيد أن يقول أنه لن يرد على مثل هذا النكرة كرده في كتابه وإنما رده سوف يكون عياناً بياناً أمام عينيه وجهز الجيوش وأعد العدة 
وخرج هارون بنفسه في (187 هـ= 803م) ، حتى وصل "هرقلة" وهي مدينة بالقرب من القسطنطينية ، واضطر نقفور إلى الصلح والموادعة ، وحمل مال الجزية إلى الخليفة كما كانت تفعل "إيريني" من قبل ، ولكنه نقض المعاهدة بعد عودة الرشيد، فعاد الرشيد إلى قتاله في عام (188هـ= 804م) وهزمه هزيمة منكرة ، وقتل من جيشه أربعين ألفا، وجُرح نقفور نفسه ، وقبل الموادعة ، وفي العام التالي (189هـ=805م) حدث الفداء بين المسلمين والروم، ولم يبق مسلم في الأسر، فابتهج الناس لذلك. 
الله أكبر.. إنها العزة التي كانت للمسلمين يوم أن كانوا مسلمين حقيقة لا اسما ، كانوا شعوبا وأفرادا ، حكاما ومحكومين ، كل منهم يسعى إلى تطبيق أوامر الله واجتناب نواهيه ، أما الآن فأصبح المسلمون في ذلة لا يعلمها إلا الله بسبب تركهم أوامر الله تعالى وفعلهم نواهيه . 
السؤال:  متى تعود لنا كرامتنا وعزتنا ؟
الجواب :حينما نعود نحن أولاً إلى ديننا وشرعتنا . 
هل رأيتم كيف أنه سؤال بسيط وإجابته أسهل!!

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*العهدة العمرية
(بِسْمِ اللهِ الرّحْمَنِ الرّحيمِ، هذا ما أعطى عبد الله عمر أمير المؤمنين أهل إيلياء من الأمان - وإيلياء هي القدس - أعطاهم أماناً لأنفسهم وأموالهم، ولكنائسهم وصلبانهم، وسقيمها وبريئها وسائر ملتها، أنه لا تسكن كنائسهم ولا تهدم، ولا ينتقص منها ولا من حيزها، ولا من صليبهم، ولا من شيء من أموالهم، ولا يكرهون على دينهم، ولا يضار أحد منهم، ولا يسكن بإيلياء معهم أحد من اليهود - نعم أيها المسلمون، ولا يسكن بإيلياء معهم أحد من اليهود - وعلى أهل إيلياء أن يعطوا الجزية كما يعطي أهل المدائن، وعليهم أن يخرجوا منها الروم، ومن أحب من أهل إيلياء أن يسير بنفسه وماله مع الروم ويخلي بيعهم وصلبهم فإنهم آمنون على أنفسهم وعلى بيعهم وصلبهم حتى يبلغوا أمنهم، وعلى ما في هذا الكتاب عهد الله وذمة رسوله وذمة الخلفاء وذمة المؤمنين إذا أعطوا الذي عليهم من الجزية، شهد على ذلك خالد بن الوليد، وعمرو بن العاص، وعبد الرحمن بن عوف، ومعاوية بن أبي سفيان وكتب وحضر سنة خمس عشرة).*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> سبحان الذي يغير ولا يتغير ، وبقاء الحال من المحال فبعد أن كنا أمة تهابها الناس . ولا يستطيع مخلوق على وجه الأرض أن يقول فيها كلمة سوء من ورائها فضلاً عن مواجهتها ، بعد أن كنا أمة تخشانا ملوك الأرض ، وكنا قوة ترعب جبابرة الدنيا ، كنا وقتها أعزاء بالإسلام فنحن كما قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: نحن قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام فإذا ابتغينا العزة بغيره أذلنا الله ، أما الآن فسبحان الله ملك الملوك وجبار السماوات والأرض، أصبحنا أذلاء بعد عزة ، وأصبحنا ضعفاء بعد قوة ، أصبحنا نحن الذين نخشى الناس ، وأصبحنا نحن الذين نصعر خدودنا للناس ، لأنه وقتما كانت هذه الأمة تحمل كتابها وشرعة ربها فوق رأسها وبين يديها وقتها كنا سلاطين الدنيا وساداتها ، ولما وضعناه خلف ظهورنا تكالبت علينا الأمم كما تتكالب الأكلة إلى قصعتها ، أصبح كل من يريد شهرة أو مالا أو جاها أساء للإسلام ، وكل من أراد بريقا أو أضواء أساء لأشرف خلق الله وأشرف من مشى بقدميه على وجه هذه الأرض ، وكل جاهل جهول لا يعرف من أمر الدين شيئاً يتكلم فيه بجهل عميق ، وبحقد دفين ، وكل سافل مستهتر إمعة أصابه الغرور يسئ لصحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه أشرف خلق الله بعد أنبيائه ، ومنهم للأسف من ينسبون أنفسهم زوراً إلى السنة ، والإسلام كله برئ منهم ، ومنهم من يسىء إلى أئمة الأمة وعلمائها وتيجان رؤوسها ، الذين أضاءوا للأمة مصابيح العلم والهدى ، أناس تعلموا وعلًموا وأضاءوا الدنيا كلها علماً وأدباً ، ويأتي من يتكلم فيهم بسوء وهم لايعرفون أصلا الفرق بين الإسم والحرف في اللغة العربية ، ماذا أقول يا سادة في نكرات من الناس يحسبون أنفسهم قيمة وهم بلا قيمة ، ويحسبون أنفسهم قد بلغوا من العلم مبلغاً عظيماً ينتقدون به أسيادهم وهم لم يعرفوا للعلم يوماً مدخلاً صحيحاً ، ولم يطرقوا للأخلاق أو الأدب باباً ، بل غاية ما عرفوه النصب والحنجلة والكلام في سفاسف الأمور ، وهم بذلك صدقوني من أجهل الناس .


بارك الله فيك
كلام يوزون بماء الذهب
جزيت خيرا اخى الكريم

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الإخوة المشتركين في الحوار...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرى أن نتوقف عن الحوار ثم نبفى فترة نتعلم فيها قواعد وأسس الحوار, حتى إذا أتقناها عدنا للحوار ثانية, لكم أن تتخيلوا لو أن مركز أبحاث غربي وضع هذا الحوار كنموذج للتفكير العربي في الفئة المثقفة, فماذا سيستخلص منه؟, هذه ملاحظاتي عن الحوار:
- إن هناك شيئاً اسمه القياس, وفيه نقيس أمراً معلوماً على أمر غير معلوم, ويجب أن يتطابق فيهما العلة والتي سيقوم عليها الحكم.إن هناك من يحكم بخطأ فرد واحد من قبيلة على كل القبيلة, وإذا أخطأ مائة فرد من قبيلته خطأً بيناً زعم أن هؤلاء مجرد شذوذ والقاعدة العامة للقبيلة على غير ذلك, ولو كانت هناك قاعدة للحكم الصحيح على الأمور ما سلك في شططه ما سلك.
- إن هناك رابط بين الحدث وأصله, وإذا حدث ربط بين الحدث وشيء آخر وقع الخطأ المنطقي في الحكم.إن تفسير العنف وربطه بالدين ربما يكون صحيحاً, ولكن السؤال :متى يكون صحيحاً؟, إن رؤية العنف والعمى عن رؤية الظلم, أو رؤية قاتل أخذ بثأره بعيداً عما لحقه من قتل في أهله, أو الربط بين الإرهاب والعرب أو الإسلام أو البيئة, إنه يشبه الربط بين الديمقراطية والاحتلال أو نهب ثروات الشعوب, كل ذلك علاقات غير منطقية في الربط بين الحدث وأصله.
- إن هناك شيء اسمه الهوى, وفيه يرى الفرد أشياء تعجبه ويعمى عن أشياء تدينه, فهل نجعل ذلك أساساً لتفسير الأمور؟.
- إن من يناقش أمراً لابد أن يتعلم كيف يكون قاضياً أو يتحدث إلى قاض, فيدقق في الكلمة وفي استنتاجه واستنباطه وقياسه, هنا سيكون كلامه موزوناً ومقبولاً.
- إن المنطق يوجب تعريف الأشياء تعريفاً جامعا مانعاً, فلا يلتبس اللفظ الواحد بين أمرين,ويكون للكلمة معنى واحداً متفق عليه بين الطرفين, أما أن نتحدث بالكلمة ولها عدة معان فنختار في كل مرة ما يروق لنا ونترك ما لا يروق فليس ذلك من المنطق في شيء.
أشكركم

----------


## سيد حسن

السادة الأعزاء 

السلام عليكم

كلكم تبدون بخير وأقلامكم بصحة جيدة سواء لمن يدفع عن دين الإسلام او من يرفض سيطرة هذا الدين على ساحته التي يحيا فيها او من يشارك مهتما فقط بجواب ورد في الفروع ناسيا هدف الموضوع ، ويبدو أننا ( كالعادة ) قد قاربنا على إقفال الموضوع بنسيان هدفه الأساسي الذي احسب انه وضع من اجله وهو تحديد سبب او أسباب الصدام المسلم النصراني في مصر وكيف يمكن حله ، ويأتي سبب الغلق عادة من انه قد تأخذنا الحمية ونغضب لانفسنا ونضع كرامتنا بيننا وبين الآخر وندخل إلى نفق مظلم من السباب والتلفظ السيئ حتى نضطر مشرف القاعة لغلقه دون تردد ووضع قفل شهير على عنوان الموضوع بالصفحة السياسية .

إذا أهملنا من يشارك بالموضوع فقط دون الاستجابة لغرض السيد المحترم / سيد جعيتم منه ، فنحن قد وصلنا إلى فريقين فقط وانتظرنا الثالث ولم يأتى وهم كالتالي : 

1.	فريق يرى أن المسلمين بريئين من إشعال الصدام لانه لا توجد أسباب أصيلة تدفعهم لإشعال الصدام ويرى أن مطالب النصارى تتجاوز حدها في دولة ( إسلامية ) .

2.	والفريق الثاني هم فريق ( المحايدون ) والذين يرون كثيرا الجانب المسلم هو المسئول عن الصراع ويرون قليلا أن الجانب النصراني هو المسئول عن الصراع .

3.	والفريق الثالث وهو الجانب النصراني الذي لم يشارك منهم أحد رغم ظني بأنهم يتابعون .

حتى الآن لم أرى موضوعا علميا او شبه علمي من الطرفين المشاركين يقول بصراحة وببساطة أسباب ما يحدث وطرق علاجه حتى يصبح الموضوع مرجعا " لمن أراد أن يذكر او أراد شكورا " .

  والرأي أن تلك الصفحات الطويلة من الشد والجذب هي طبيعية إذا اعتبرناها فترة ولادة ومراهقة مناقشة الموضوع ولكن من العيب أن تظل هذه المناقشة في طور المراهقة إلى أن يغلق الموضوع او يشيخ وينسى كسابقيه ففي هذا اتهام لنا جميعا بأننا اقل عقلا وفكرا من أن نناقش قضية بهذه الخطورة كونها ينتج عنها قتلى من الجانبين في مدننا وقرانا إلى الآن. 

لذا وجب علينا أن نحدد بوصلة نقاشنا وألا نسمح لشياطين أنفسنا بالتدخل لتغيير اتجاهها المراد لها وان نتفق أولا على احترام اختلافنا طالما نحن على نفس الموجة النقاشية وهى " سبب او أسباب الصدام المسلم النصراني وطرق إنهاؤه " .

وسأبدأ بشخصي الضعيف في تلخيص رؤيتي المتواضعة حول العنوان بعاليه والتي سبق وطرحتها بالموضوع من قبل وهى:   

أن النظام الحاكم في مصر هو " المسئول الأول " عما يحدث من صدام وصراع بين المسلمين والنصارى لإصراره على عدم تحديد هوية الدولة الإسلامية وتمييع القضية بإمساك العصا من منتصفها بمحاولة تطبيق مبدأ ( المواطنة ) والتغاضى عن حق الأغلبية في اختيار مصادر حكمهم وتشريعاتهم المرتبطة بعقيدتهم وهويتهم الدينية موضحا ضعفه وتراخيه في مواجهة حقيقتين هامتين :

أولاهما : حقيقة انتماؤه الديني بحكم أن النظام نفسه في غالبه مسلم .

وثانيهما : حقيقة الضغوط الخارجية الرافضة لعودة الشعب المصري ممثلا في غالبه المسلم إلى أصوله ومنابعه الإسلامية في تحديد مصادر التشريع والقوانين الحاكمة .

وهنا اصبح الطريق ممهدا ومفروشا بالورود لدخول " المسئول الثاني " ( في نظري ) عن الصدام وهو الجانب النصراني إلى معبد اتخاذ القرار مستغلا ضعف النظام الحاكم أيديولوجيا وفقده لظله وبوصلة توجيهه الفكري ومستقويا بالعفريت الغربي الجاهز دائما لتلبية نداء الإنسانية في حماية الاقليات الدينية في العالم ( ما عدا الإسلامية ) ومن بينهم الأقلية النصرانية في مصر من الاضطهاد الديني ، وظل الجانب النصراني بكل ما أوتى من قوة مالية وسياسية وإعلامية في محاولاته لجنى اكبر قدر من المكاسب السياسية على الأرض وتغيير الحقائق الراسخة بها منذ أن أصبحت مصر دولة مسلمة إلى وقت اشتعال الصراع وهذا الاستغلال من جانب النصارى قد يكون مفهوما وطبيعيا وحميدا شريطة أن يتفادى الاحتكاك بأنف الجانب المسلم واستفزازه ولكن للأسف تورط المنتشون والحالمون والمتطرفون منهم في إظهار هذه الانتصارات والكيد للجانب المسلم مما أدى إلى أن يسقط في يد " المسئول الثالث " في هذا الصراع وهو الجانب المسلم انه لابد من مواجهة صعود نجم النصارى السياسي والإعلامي والاجتماعي أيضا في مصر رغم انه مقيد بأغلال وساوس الأمن والقوى الإسلامية المتربصة بالنظام ولكن تمت المواجهة بطريقة عفوية خاطئة وفردية وغاضبة وقد لمست بعضها بنفسي حيث عاصرت بعض جوانب تلك الأزمة ورأيت مدى غضب واستفزاز الجانب المسلم وخروجه كثيرا عن طوره بسبب ضغوط الأمن من جهة النظام والاستفزاز الديني من الجانب النصراني .

تلك هي رؤيتي المتواضعة في الموضوع وقد تجاوزت فيها الإطناب في شرح الأسباب بغرض سرعة الحصول على الفائدة.  

السادة الأعزاء عذرا للإطالة ولكنني رأيت أن من واجبى تجاه الموضوع وصاحبه المحترم ألا ننحرف به بعيدا عن هدفه المنشود .

شكرا لكم جدا والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*المسيحيين فى مصر لهم هواجس ومخاوف من جماعة الأخوان المسلمين ويشنون فى أحاديثهم العلنية هجومًا حادًّا على الجماعة وينتقدوا أى حوار معهم ويعتبرونه بدون أى أساس . وهنا أقول أننا يجب أن نعرف فكر الإخوان من هواجس ومخاوف المسيحيين ويعتقدون أن هدف الإخوان المسلمين هو إقامة دولة الخلافة .
وفى الفكر المعلن للأخوان المسلمين عن المسيحيين فى مصر عبارة يتم التأكيد عليها باستمرار من قبل المتحدثين باسم الجماعة وهى عبارة "لهم ما لنا وعليهم ما علينا" وفى هذا اعتراف كامل بحقوق المسيحيين إلا أن المسيحيين يقولون أن من يقول هذه العبارة فى يده أن يمنعها أو يمنحها .
وأنقل لكم ما ورد على لسان المحامى الشهير زاخر وهذا يثبت أن التطرف ولو بالفكر  ليس حكر على جماعة معينة ((وفي رأي غريب أثار الاستياء قال زاخر ردًّا على القائلين بأن الأقباط يتمتعون بحرية لا يتمتع بها المسلمون في أي بلد أجنبي إن الأقباط في مصر لهم وضعٌ مختلف؛ حيث إنهم أصحاب الأرض ويتمتعون بنسبة عددية بعكس الأقليات المسلمة في أوروبا الوافدة على تلك البلاد، وبرَّر اضطهاد الأقليات الإسلامية في بعض البلاد الأوروبية بأنه ردٌّ على أعمال إرهابية قام بها بعض المسلمين، وهو الرأي الذي اعتبره الدكتور عبد الحليم قنديل- رئيس تحرير جريدة (العربي) الناصري- اختزال مُخِلٌّ للأزمة التي تعانيها الأقليات المسلمة في العالم والتي لا يشكِّل الوافدون منها سوى نسبة بسيطة، معتبرًا أن هذا الاضطهاد يأتي في إطار سلسلة طويلة من العداء للإسلام منذ فترة طويلة.))
ولا يخفى علينا وجود أزمة تطل برأسها بين فئات من المسيحيين مع الكنيسة  التى تعتبر نفسها الهيئة الوحيدة التي لا يعقِّب على قراراتها أحدٌ ولا تخضع للرقابة فالكثيرين منهم ضد سيطرة البابا شنودة واستأثاره بالحديث وحده باسم المسيحيين ويعتبرون هذا مولاة للنظام لمنع أى اعتراضات من جانب الأقباط  
*
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد حسن

الأستاذ الدكتور المحترم / أبو المكارم

السلام عليكم

اتفق معك تماما في حاجتنا هنا بالمنتدى وخارجه للسير على  قواعد واسس للحوار واساند أطروحاتك التي عددتها في نقاط بطريقة مقبولة ولكن إن سمحت لي وجب علينا أولا واحتراما للموضوع المطروح وكاتبه المحترم طلب الإذن بمناقشة كلماتك الرائعة علميا في إطار ما هو مطروح للنقاش بهذه الصفحات وإلا اعتبر ذلك تعديا عليه واحسب أن ثقافة الاستئذان من أسس وأولويات وقواعد الحوار ودعني إن سمحت لي أن اسميها أخلاق الحوار العلمية وبعد :

فيما يخص النقطة الأولى : وهى طلبك بتوقف الحوار حتى نحقق شروطه السليمة وخوفا من أن نصبح أنموذجا او موديلا غير جيد في نظر الجهات البحثية الغربية هو طلب صعب التحقيق إن لم يكن مستحيلا ويأتي بنتيجة عكسية تماما في رأيي للأسباب التالية :

1.	ستعطل عمل وظيفي أساسي للمنتدى هناك قواعد للسيطرة على الخارجين عليه .
2.	ستنهى سيادتكم على بيئة الحوار من الأساس .
3.	أنت محتاج إلى بيئة لتطوير أفكارك التي وضعتها إلى الأفضل .
4.	الحوار العلمي الراقي تولد من انتصار الأخلاق على الهمجية والغوغائية بالعلم والإقناع ولم ينشأ من فراغ ولك أن تعرف أن سادة المنظرين والباحثين الغربيين نشأوا من رحم جهالات القرون الوسطى في أوروبا والتي كانت تمارس في وقتها عادات جاهلية وبربرية تصيبك بالغثيان وعدم التصديق .
5.	لا تستطيع سيادتكم القيام بدور حارس البوابة للتحكم في الطبيعة الثقافية وأخلاقيات الحوار لمن يشارك بالمنتدى حيث إن المنتدى يمثل مقهى إلكتروني مفتوح لمن يستطيع الوصول والمشاركة .
6.	يمكنك عوضا عن ذلك استخدام المنتدى كبيئة تجريبية لسيادتكم لتطبيق أفكارك عليها باستخدام مناهج البحث العلمي 

وفيما يخص النقطة الثانية وهى مصطلح القياس وتطبيقه : أرى انه ليس لزاما على الجميع إتقان فن القياس والاستنباط والاستنتاج وإلا اصبح الحوار علميا بحتا وانما أرى أن يدلى كل مشارك بدلوه بحسب ما يراه عقله وان شط في ما يقول فهنا يأتى دور سيادتكم لاعادته إلى سواء الطريق وبالمناسبة هل يمكن أن يقع مركز الأبحاث الغربي الذي أشرتم إليه في بداية حديثكم في فخ الشطط في الحكم على قبيلتنا بالمنتدى باتخاذها نموذجا لطرائق تفكير المثقفين العرب !!!؟ .

وفيما يخص النقطة الثالثة " الربط بين الحدث واصله " والرابعة " حكم الهوى " : اتفق تماما معك فيها وذلك لان غياب او تغييب أحد او بعض جوانب الحدث وإظهار البعض الآخر عمدا هو جريمة لا تغتفر في حق فاعلها وقد سبق وضربت مثلا لذلك للأخ علاء فرج في حكمه على بعض مشاهد العنف من جانب بعض المسلمين ضد بعض النصارى في إحدى قرى مصر ، وكذلك حكم الهوى – شريطة ألا يكون موافقا لحكم ديني راسخ ومتفق عليه بالإجماع - هو حكم ظالم لصاحبه وللآخرين .

وفيما يخص النقطة الخامسة وهى : على المرء تعلم كيف يكون قاضيا فهي نقطة رائعة جدا واقف مع سيادتكم عندها طويلا لأنها تعنى اتجاه الفرد نحو قضية ما إيجابيا او سلبيا وربما تنفيذ توجهه هذا وهذا شيء جد خطير .

أما فيما يتعلق بالنقطة الأخيرة وهى " التعريف " فقد كاد الملل أن يصيبني من كثرة ترديدي لهذا المصطلح من خلال مناقشة موضوعنا هذا وهذا نص طلبي لما أظن أن فيه إنهاء لتلك القضية وهى قضية الصدام بين المسلمين والنصارى " وضع تعريف شامل وكامل ومنهجي من قبل السلطة الحاكمة للأقلية النصرانية التي تحيا في ظل دولة يدين غالب أهلها بالإسلام يعينها على معرفة حدود حركتها داخل المجتمع وحقوقها وواجباتها انطلاقا من كونهم أقلية " .

اشكر لسيادتكم ملاحظاتكم الجميلة هذه وارجو من السيد الأستاذ / سيد جعيتم المعذرة مرة أخري إن كان ثمة خروج عن الموضوع ولكن لزم التفاعل مع تلك الملاحظات .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## القواس

> الدكتور قواس
> اشاركك الرغبة فى التغيير وربما لن يأتى أسوأ من الموجود واكثر فسادا منهم . ولكن الا نحلم بأفضل من النظام الحالى و بديله الاخوان فلربما يجنحون بنا نحو مغامرات عسكرية غير محسوبة او عداء مع العالم لاسباب ايدولوجية تتعلق بكراهية اصحاب الاديان المغايرة .
> وعموما ذلك الموضوع يحتاج لبحث بأستفاضة، فأنا لا اعلم عن فكرهم . وكل مخاوفى هى بالقياس على ما نراه من دول يحكمها الاسلام السياسى وقد جاءت بالكوارث و تحلل دولها. ونحن نختلف عنها فى تواجد مصيبة سوداء على حدودنا الشرقية تسمى اسرائيل ولن تفوت أى فرصة تتاح لها لأضعافنا والحاق الشرور بنا


*السلام عليكم
أستاذ علاء من أخبرك بأن الاخوان أهل حرب و رفع سلاح على الجميع
الكراهيه التي ذكرتها لا يمكن ان تذهب الا اذا تخلينا عن الاسلام
فهي أمر واقع
الأقباط في مصر لم يؤمنوا بأن هناك دين أسمه الاسلام
فيكف يتعايشون معه ؟
أجب عن سؤالي من فضلك
و أقباط الخارج الأجانب و المصريين كلهم واحد في هذا السؤال لا فرق*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،،،
عاش المصريين كل معاني الوحدة الوطنية بالأفراح والأتراح على مر التاريخ والأحداث ، ولم يعكر صفو هذه الوحدة إلا حوادث فردية من الجانبين كانت لاتأخذ حجماً أكبر مما تحتمل .

ومع ضعف الدولة الإسلامية مارس أقباط المهجر ضغوطاً كبيرة على المجتمع المسلم بمصر لزرع بذور الفتنة بين الطرفين رغم أن السواد الأعظم للشعب المصري من المسلمين بنسبة ترتفع عن 90% من المسلمين ، بما يعني أننا داخل دولة مسلمة يجب أن يحكمها التشريع الإسلامي والذي يحفظ الحقوق للجميع مسلم أو مسيحي .

الجانب المسيحي إنخدع بعضهم بما يدور ، وربما كان البعض الأخر في نفوسهم مالم يفصحوا عنه ولم يكن أوانه قد آن .

برأيي أن الجانب المسيحي هو السبب في تزعزع الوحدة الوطنية ، ومازال هناك الكثير من المودة والعلاقات المتشابكة بين الجانبين وسوف تظل كذلك بمشيئة الله .

أوافق الأستاذ سيد حسن الرأى في إضطلاع الدولة ومسئوليتها عما يحدث لعدم تحديدها هوية الدولة الإسلامية ، وتمييعها للأمور بسبب الضغوط الخارجية والرأى العام العالمي ، وموضة الحرية الجديدة التي بات الكل يتحدث عنها ولايدرك أن الحرية بالأساس مسئولية .
شكراً أستاذ سيد جعيتم على طروحك الثرية ...
دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد حسن...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسعدني ردك, وأشد ما أسعدني أنني وجدت من يرد على كلامي كله نقطة نقطة, وذلك نادراً ما حدث معي إن لم يكن لم يحدث  أبداً, ثم كان ردك منطقياً, وهذا شيء لم نعهده في الردود.
أخي الفاضل: إن علماء المنطق قد وضعوا قواعده قبل الميلاد, ومازالت البشرية تناضل للهروب من تبعاته وتلوذ بالضلال والزيغ.لقد طلبوا من بوش أن يقدم تعريفاً منطقياً للإرهاب فرفض, لأنه يعلم أن تعريف الإرهاب إما أنه سيبرئ المسلمين أو سيدين الأمريكان ويضعهم تحت بند الإرهاب, وفضل أن يكون الإرهاب هو ما يعلن الغرب أنه إرهاب ولا شيئ غير ذلك, وكان رئيساً لأكبر دولة متقدمة مادياً في العالم!.
إننا ما زلنا نرفض العدل والمساواة بين البشر, ونحسب أن الإسلام يؤيدنا في ذلك, فكيف تقنع أفراداً يرون في الاستعلاء على الغير وضعاً سوياً؟.
إن مناقشة أي موضوع في المنتديات لن يترتب عليه تغيير في الساحة السياسية أو الاقتصادية أو غيرها, فلسنا أصحاب سلطة, ولكن هو مكان ليتطور كل منا فكرياً ويرتفع مستواه التفكيري حتى يصل لدرجة الحكمة.
أشكركم وأعتذر معكم لصاحب البيت الأستاذ /سيد جعيتم على أننا نصول ونجول وكأننا في بيتنا.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السادة المحترمين
كلنا هنا فى بيتنا وكما أتفقنا من قبل فأن أى موضوع يتم طرحه يصبح ملك للجميع .عدنا والحمد لله للحوار البناء . كلنا متفقين أن الدولة عليها مسئولية تجاه ما يحدث .
سلامى وتحياتى للجميع وصدقونى أستفيد جداً من كل الأراء وأتعلم منهم .دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الوحدة الوطنية تهزم الفتنة الطائفية

٢/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩

الدين لله والوطن، مصر، للجميع وعاش الهلال مع الصليب، أحببت أن أبدأ من نهم ووحى وواجب الذاكرة الوطنية المصرية المحبة لبلدها بمثل هذه التعبيرات والشعارات، التى يجب أن تكون راسخة ومترسخة فى عقائدنا وتعاملاتنا وحبنا، والتى يجب أن نقتدى بها ونجعلها تراثاً ونبراساً قديماً وعصرياً ومتجدداً.

فلقد طالعتنا جريدة «المصرى اليوم» يوم ٥/٧/٢٠٠٩ بحادثة يندى لها الجبين وتعتصر لها القلوب والعيون دمعاً ودماً وحزناً على ما عرفنا به من سماحتنا وأخوتنا، فماذا جرى لوحدتنا فكن حذراً حيادياً عادلاً وغير منحاز أو متحامل هنا أو هناك، فالمشكلة مشاجرة عادية بسبب خلاف سعرى بيع وشراء «فما دخل الطائفية هنا؟!»، ولكن لأن الطرف الأول مسلم والآخر مسيحى فاشتد الخلاف على سعر المياه الغازية والباقى أربعة جنيهات ونصف الجنيه!

فحدث ما حدث وتوفى مسلم على يد التاجر المسيحى لتحدث بعد ذلك من صبغة المشكلة أقاويل وتحاميل الفتنة النائمة الخامدة الكامنة شوكا،ً فهل قدر مصر أن تكون مستهدفة فى وحدتها الوطنية؟ أبداً ومحال واستحالة أن تضعف وحدتنا ومحبتنا، فليعلم الجميع أن فى مصر لا توجد تفرقة مطلقاً لا رسمية ولا شعبية بل وحدة ومحبة وطنية فيما بيننا. فهل هناك مثلاً شارع للمسلم وآخر للمسيحى؟! هل هناك فصل حكومى تعليمى للمسلم وآخر للمسيحى؟!

فبالطبع لا، فالفارق لا يظهر ولاينجلى إلا فى دور عبادتك فقط مسجد أو كنيسة وكذلك خانة الديانة فى بطاقتك.. أليس من الواجب علينا مسلمين ومسيحيين أن نأخذ عظة وموعظة ووطنية وقدوة فى الوازع الوطنى من قداسة البابا شنودة، ففى رحلة علاج قداسته لأمريكا كم زاره من مسلمين ومسيحيين؟

وكم كان رفض قداسته رفضاً قاطعاً حاسماً المساس أو الاقتراب من سمعة مصر، لأنه عاشق مسيحى لتراب هذا الوطن من القاع إلى النخاع، وليس أدل من ذلك أن يوكل قداسته عنه نائباً مسلماً فى فض النزاع فى المنيا، لينم ذلك عن ثقته فى المسلم والمسيحى، وأيضا فى ذبح الخنازير، كان من أوائل المؤيدين طالماً ذلك يبعد خطراً عن صحة المسلمين والمسيحيين، فلماذا لا نحذو حذو هذا الرجل المثقف والشاعر والمعلم والكاتب ومؤلف الكتب الذى يستحق أن يرشح وطنياً لجائزة نوبل فى التسامح بين الأديان.. عاشت ودامت مصر ووحدتها الوطنية.

محمد حسن جلال- دمياط

----------


## سيد حسن

الاخ المحترم / dragon shadow
السلام عليكم
شاكرا لك كثيرا تفاعلك مع الموضوع ومعجبا باسلوبك فى الكتابة ارجو ان تتفضل بقبول احترامى 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## طائر الشرق

لى عودة قادمة باذن الله
شكرا للاطروحات الثرية

----------


## سيد حسن

الأستاذ الدكتور الفاضل / أبو المكارم

السلام عليكم

الحمد لله على أن مقالتي كانت عند حسن ظن سيادتكم وارجو أن تكون كلماتي لسيادتكم كلها كذلك وبعد :

إن الاتفاق على قواعد موضوعة - بغض النظر عن صحتها من خطئها – بين المتخاصمين أمر صعب للغاية وتظهر هذه الصعوبة حين يفشل أحد الطرفين في الالتزام بها ويصبح متهما أمام الآخر وأمام المراقب وعلى هذا فمعنى أن تغامر سيادتكم بالقبول بوضع تعريف يصف سلبيا ظاهرة ما ( ولتكن ظاهرة العنف ضد التجمعات المدنية في الدول ) ثم تأتى أنت وتمارس هذا العنف ضد مدنيين ، هنا يسقط في يدك انك مخادع .

أما أن تلصق بجماعة إنسانية ما صفات سلبية وتروج لها بإمكانيات كبيرة متوفرة باستخدام أسلوب التنميط ( أي جعل تلك الصفات نمطا سائدا ودالا على تلك الجماعة البشرية ) تمهيدا لمحاولة مضايقة تلك الجماعة وفتح كل خيارات التصعيد المستقبلية ضدها ، فأنت هنا لا تضع تعريفا إنما تستخدم حربا نفسية إعلامية ضد جماعة ما للقضاء عليها او على الأقل تحييدها .

وعلى كل حال ازعم أننا كمسلمين لا ننتظر عدلا في هذا العالم يجبر القوى على محاربة الضعيف - نسبيا - بأخلاق الفرسان والنبلاء إلا إذا عادت إلينا القوة التي مكنتنا من تطبيق أخلاقياتنا الدينية في حرب الآخر طوال عصور سيادة الإسلام .

ثم إني لا أكاد افهم بدقة جملتكم التالية الواردة بمقالكم " إننا ما زلنا نرفض العدل والمساواة بين البشر, ونحسب أن الإسلام يؤيدنا في ذلك, فكيف تقنع أفراداً يرون في الاستعلاء على الغير وضعاً سوياً؟ " 

واستغرب ما هي مظاهر استعلاء المسلمين على مخالفيهم الدين !!؟  وأي عدل ومساواة نرفضه نحن المسلمون بين البشر جميعا ؟ .

هل تقصد سيادتكم أننا كمسلمين نرفض العدل والمساواة مع مخالفينا الدين في استنشاق أكسجين الهواء أم في شرب الماء أم في امتلاك المال أم في حق السفر والترحال والهجرة أم في حق السكن الآدمي أم في حق العبادة واختيار الدين .

أم تقصد سيادتكم بالعدل والمساواة ترك أمورنا لغير المسلمين ليسيروها لنا حيث إننا عاجزون أم تركهم لمقاسمتنا الحكم عنوة وتجبرا أم التنازل عن أحكام إلهية ( لا ألزمك بها بالطبع ) نحن نؤمن بها كمسلمين من اجل الحق والخير والسلام بمقاييس الغرب والعجيب في الأمر أننا بالمفهوم الديمقراطي اليوناني القديم والغربي العلماني الحديث من حقنا أن نحكم كأغلبية بما نريد حتى ولو كان ما نريد لا يصنف من ضمن المنطق الغربي وادبياته .

يا سيدي الفاضل لماذا لا يوجه اللوم إلى القوانين المضحكة والتي تخالف المنطق والتي يتبعها الغرب اتباع العبد للسيد فماذا نقول فيمن يحبس لان كلبه عوى او من يحبس لانه أكل اللبان في الطرقات او من يدفع غرامة لانه ارتدى قميصا بلون ما .

ربما المشكلة في التعامل مع الإسلام أن الفرد او الجماعة تهاجم من حيث يجب أن يمدحوا على غرار " اخرجوا آل لوط من قريتكم ، انهم أناس يتطهرون " .

واكرر عفوا أنا لا ألزمك بالطبع يا سيدي بآيات القراّن الكريم وتعاليم الإسلام فأنت حر قطعا في توجهاتك ورؤيتك وأنا احترم في سيادتكم هذا ولكن أرجو منكم الإجابة عن الأسئلة بعاليه حتى لا يظن ظان أنكم تهاجمون المسلمين دون مبرر قوى .

واخيرا اتفق معك يا سيدي الفاضل في أن المنتدى بيئة صالحة للتعلم واكتساب خبرات حياتية متنوعة .

شكرا لك والسلام عليكم

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الاخ المحترم / dragon shadow
> السلام عليكم
> شاكرا لك كثيرا تفاعلك مع الموضوع ومعجبا باسلوبك فى الكتابة ارجو ان تتفضل بقبول احترامى 
> والسلام عليكم


الأستاذ الفاضل سيد حسن  :f: 
وأين أنا منك وأنت تهدر وقتك وترد على كل مغرض بأسلوبك المتناهي في الروعة والدقة ....
كنت أتابع الموضوع وبعد أن وجدت تدخلك رأيت أنه من واجبي أن أساعد الأستاذ سيد جعيتم على عدم الذهاب بطرحه الثمين لمناحي أخرى ، أما أنت فمهتك تحتاج الكثير من الصبر على هذا البلاء ...
ليتني أملك أدبك الجم وصبرك الكبير على البلاء ...
عندما تتكلم عن السلطة الظالمة وضرورة الوقوف بوجهها تجدني خلفك ، لحسن ماتذهب إليه وبراعتك في تناوله دون إسفاف أوتبجح أو رعونة ، والبعض الآخر يدفعني دفعاً للدفاع عن الحاكم رغم عدم إنتمائي لأى أحزاب وعلمي القليل بالسياسة ورقصاتها فقد عرفت السياسة من قبل أنها الرقص على السلم والمزمار والحبل .   
بارك الله فيك ورزقك خير الثواب
تقبل تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## سيد حسن

الكريم / dragon shadow

السلام عليكم 

قتلت صاحبك بكرمك يا اخى العزيز فى مدحه ، ولا اظن انى كذلك ابدا ، وانما الظن انك رجل اديب وتحسن النظم ، لذا تقبل منى خالص امتنانى وشكرى لحلاوة منطقك وبعد :

ان مشاركتك فى هذا الموضوع لازمة لضمان الحفاظ على بقية من حق يضيع من بين ايدينا بسبب تكالب الافكار والاتجاهات الناقدة للاسلام من كل حدب وصوب فى نفس الوقت الذى تخشى فيه هذه الاتجاهات نقد ديانات اخرى معايشة له . وانا استغرب هذا جدا منهم رغم الحاحهم على مبادىء العدالة وحرية التناول والنقد .

وفيما يتعلق بالسياسة ونقد النظام الحاكم فانه من بديهيات العلاقة بين الحاكم والمحكوم وكونك تدفع عن نظام منتقد سلبيا  فى بعض الاحيان فهذا لا ضير فيه ان كانت المصلحة اهم واكبر من خلافات بين حاكم ومحكوم فمثلا رغم معارضتى لغالب سياسات النظام الا انه فى المسألة الشيعية والايرانية بالتحديد وجدتنى اقف بجانب النظام لضرورات المصلحة العليا لبلادى ورغم اننى متأكد تماما من ان النظام لا ينظر للمسألة الشيعية بنفس منظارى حيث انه يلعب سياسة وانا اهتم بصحيح الدين الا ان الخندق المحفور امام الاحزاب فى المدينة واحد .

عفوا للاطالة واشكر لك جدا جميل ورقيق شعورك واحتفاءك بكلامى البسيط المتواضع واكرر انك صاحب كلمة مميزة وجميلة واديبة .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد حسن ..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي أعرفك بنفسي: أنا مفكر يميل للفلسفة, أزعم أن الإسلام هو الدين الوحيد الذي يتطابق مع المنطق والعقل والفطرة التي خلقها الله داخل كل فرد سوي, من هنا كان ولابد من تعريف المنطق والعقل والفطرة لأثبت صواب كلامي.إنني داعية للإسلام ولكن على بينة وبصيرة, وما يستغرب من أقوالي بل وما يدعو الناس للتسرع في الحكم علي مرة بالعلمانية ومرة برفض الإسلام هو أنني أدعو للإسلام النقي الذي أنزله الله على محمد(ص), وهذا الدين يضيق به كل منحرف, وينشرح له صدر كل مستقيم.
إن الاتفاق على قواعد موضوعة مسبقاً بين المتحاورين لهو من بديهيات الحوار, وإلا فعلام سيكون مرجعيتهم؟, كيف نختلف على أسس الحوار ثم نستمر فيه؟, إذا اختلفنا في الأسس فلا داعي للولوج في الأمر, هذا منطق وبديهيات لا تحتاج لدليل.
أما حين أقول إننا مازلنا نرفض العدل والمساواة...الخ, فأنا أقصد بذلك غالبية الأمة الحالية المنتمية للإسلام, ولا أقصد بذلك أنه سلوك من ينتمي للإسلام, فالإسلام يأمر بالعدل والمساواة بين جميع البشر وليس بين أهله وحدهم, فالواجب ان يكون ذلك سلوكاً يميز المسلمين, فهل ترى أننا كغالبية نتميز بذلك؟.
أما أن تقول أنك لا تلزمني بالقرآن وما فيه, فمحدثك سيفسر القرآن بإذن الله تفسيراً منهجياً لم يسبقه إليه أحد فيما أعلم, ولا أدري ماذا في كلامي جعلك تحسبني معاد للقرآن أو الإسلام؟.
أما في حقوق النصارى فأذكرك بالحديث العظيم الجامع" لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه", وأسألك إذا فرض وأنك قد ولدت نصرانياً فما هو الحق والعدل والمساواة التي ترضى بها وتحب أن يعاملك بها أهل الغالبية المسلمة؟.
أشكرك*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

إن للحق جنود يخدمونه 
.... منهم الباطل .....

----------


## سيد جعيتم

معكم أتابع الموضوع ولا يؤخرنى عن المشاركة سوى مهام الإشراف . اشكركم جميعاً ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مبارك: التفرقة بين مسلمى مصر وأقباطها «مشروع استعمارى قديم».. ولا نبيع الغاز لإسرائيل بأرخص الأسعار

٤/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩
[ مبارك يسلم عدداً من العقود للمستفيدين من المشروع القومى فى دمياط ]
مبارك يسلم عدداً من العقود للمستفيدين من المشروع القومى فى دمياط

وصف الرئيس حسنى مبارك علاقات مصر الخارجية مع دول العالم بأنها «ممتازة»، مؤكداً أن المصلحة الوطنية هى التى تحدد مسار هذه العلاقات، ولا تستطيع أى دولة أن تفرض شيئاً على مصر، وشدد خلال الحوار الذى أجراه مع القيادات الحزبية فى دمياط أمس على رفض مصر لاستضافة قواعد عسكرية أجنبية على أراضيها.

وقال الرئيس، «أنا رئيس لكل المصريين على اختلاف دياناتهم، ولا فرق بين مسلم ومسيحى لأننا كلنا مواطنون مصريون نعيش فوق أرض مصر»، مشيرا إلى أن التفرقة على أساس الدين هى مشروع استعمارى قديم لإحداث الفرقة بين أبناء الوطن الواحد.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

قرير حقوقى يرصد تزايد الحوادث الطائفية فى ٧ محافظات خلال يوليو.. وينتقد إهدار دم «القمنى»

  كتب   وائل على    ٤/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩

رصد تقرير حقوقى تزايد حوادث العنف الطائفى فى ٧ محافظات، مشيراً إلى أن خسائرها أسفرت عن مقتل شخص وإصابة ٢٢ آخرين، فضلا عن حرق عدد من الممتلكات للمواطنين، محذرا من أن خطورة تلك الحوادث تتمثل فى امتدادها الى محافظات لم تشهد حوادث طائفية من قبل.

ولاحظ تقرير «الحصاد المر لأحداث العنف الطائفى»، الذى أعلنه أمس مرصد حالة الديمقراطية بالجمعية المصرية للنهوض بالمشاركة المجتمعية، ردود الأفعال على منح وزارة الثقافة للدكتور سيد القمنى جائزة الدولة التقديرية، والتى وصلت إلى تكفيره وإهدار دمه من قبل بعض الجماعات الإسلامية المتشددة،

منتقدا فتوى الدكتور نصر فريد واصل، مفتى الجمهورية الأسبق، بعدم جواز منحه جائزة وضرورة ملاحقة من منحه تلك الجائزة والإصرار على سحبها منه، والدعاوى القضائية المقامة فى هذا الشأن.

وتطرق التقرير، الذى تناول حالة الديمقراطية فى الفترة من ١ إلى ٣١ يوليو الماضى، إلى الممارسات الأمنية ضد المدونين والصحفيين كاحتجاز المدون وائل عباس فى مطار القاهرة، وإعادة اعتقال المدون مسعد أبوفجر والمدون القبطى هانى نظير عزيز.

وهاجم «التدخلات الفجة من قبل الحزب الوطنى الحاكم فى شؤون النقابات المهنية، وخاصة فى نقابتى المحامين والمهندسين، على يد المهندس أحمد عز، أمين التنظيم بالحزب».

ورصد النقلة النوعية فى الإضرابات والاعتصامات التى يقوم بها مواطنون مصريون بسبب تردى الأحوال الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، بالإضافة إلى عدم وجود نقابات حقيقية تدافع عن مصالحهم وتتفاوض باسمهم مع الجهات التنفيذية،

مشيراً إلى أن عدد الإضرابات فى هذا الشهر بلغ ٤٢ إضراباً فى ١٧ محافظة شملت عدة طوائف من عمال وموظفين وصيادين ومهنيين. ولفت التقرير إلى أن النقلة النوعية كانت فى أن الإضرابات شملت موظفين فى الدولة مثل موظفى الجهاز المركزى للإحصاء، وخبراء وزارة العدل وموظفى أكاديمية البحث العلمى،

موضحا أنهم يعملون فى جهات تعطى انطباعاً أن موظفيها يتمتعون ببعض المميزات التى تحسن من أحوالهم عن باقى موظفى الدولة، إلا أن تلك الإضرابات قد «كشفت عن سوء إدارة الدولة لتلك المرافق وتدنى الأحوال الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لموظفيها، والإصرار الغريب من قبل مسؤولين فى السلطة التنفيذية على استفزاز مشاعر المواطنين بتصريحات وتصرفات غريبة».

----------


## fishawy

لا أدري ماذا يقصد الأستاذ الدكتور أبو المكارم من قوله (أنني أدعو للإسلام النقي الذي أنزله الله على محمد) فمقولته تلك لها وجوه : منها :

* أن الأمة جميعها الآن في هذا العصر لا تعرف ما هو الإسلام النقي الذي أنزل على محمد بأبي هو وأمي وأن الدكتور أبو المكارم هو مجدد العصر.

* أن الأستاذ أبو المكارم جاء بفهم جديد للإسلام لم يصل إلى علماء هذه الأمة على مر العصور وهو إسلام النبي النقي والذي خفي على تلك الأمة جميعها حتى سيبدأ في الدعوة إليه الدكتور الفاضل أبو المكارم.

* أن علماء تلك الأمة منذ العصور الأولى ضلوا الطريق في فهم (الإسلام النقي) ولله الحمد والمنة أن الدكتور سيأتي لنا به فينقذنا من ضلالة أربعة عشر قرناً لم نفهم فيها الإسلام النقي الذي فهمه الدكتور الفاضل.

ومما أثار دهشتي وعجبي (فكما يقولون عش رجباً تر عجباً) أن الدكتور أبو المكارم سيفسر القرآن تفسيراً منهجياً لم يسبقه إليه أحد. 

وسبب عجبي أن مشايخنا وأساتذتنا رحمة الله عليهم وأمد الله في عمر الباقي منهم علمونا أن أول خطوات فهم القرآن والمدخل إلى تفسيره هو إتقان اللغة العربية بنحوها وصرفها وبلاغتها وشعر الأقدمين, وما أراه من لغة الدكتور المريد لتفسير كتاب الله العزيز أن الطريق أمامه طويل جداً بل قد لا يصل وإن عُمر. 

فهل سيفسر لنا كتاب الله العزيز كما فسر لنا بنفس المشاركة حديث النبي بأبي هو وأمي ( حب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك)؟؟؟؟

وحتى لا يعترض الدكتور على ما سأسوقه هنا من أقوال العلماء عن كلمة (أخيك) الواردة بالحديث, أقول له :

أن الأخوة أنواع ولفهما يجب أن تقم يادكتور بجمع كل الآيات والأحاديث التي تكلمت عن الأخوة ثم تقم بترتيبها كمجموعات كل واحدة منها تندرج تحت تفسير خاص بالإخوة.

فهناك على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر من معاني كلمة الأخوة أنها وردت في كتاب الله تصل بين كفار ونبي  (وَإِلَى مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْبًا) وهي هنا أخوة النسب والإنتماء فهم من نفس القبيل أو نفس النسب, ومثلها قوله تعالى (وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُودًا) وقوله (وَإِلَى ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحًا) ودليل قولنا أخوة النسب هو نداء كل من هؤلاء الأنبياء عليهم من الله أزكى الصلاة والتسليم لقومهم بقوله (ياقوم) أي أنهم قومه وأقرباؤه. وهو أخوهم لأنه منهم كما تقول العرب يأخا بني فلان أي أنك واحد من بني فلان وكما في الحديث قول النبي (يا أخا الأنصار) أي ياواحداً من الأنصار.

أما كلمة (أخيه) الواردة بالحديث الذي ساقه الدكتور الفاضل فهي هنا أخوة الدين والإسلام وهو ما فسرها به المناوي والمباركفوري وقال ابن الصلاح (إذ معناه لا يكمل إيمان أحدكم حتى يحبّ لأخيه في الإسلام ما يحبّ لنفسه) ومن لطائف تفسير هذا الحديث إن أراد أحدهم أن يدخل غير المسلم في الإخوة الخاصة بين المسلمين ما قاله الشيخ العلامة عطية محمد سالم رحمة الله عليه ( أن تحب له الإسلام لينجو من النار كما تحب ذلك لنفسك).

أما عن حقوق النصارى فلا أظن أن استدلال الدكتور ( الذي يعتزم تفسير القرآن) بهذا الحديث نوع من الفقه أو العلم, فهناك الكثير من الأحاديث التي تكفل لهم الحقوق وتحض على حسن التعامل معهم أكثر من ذاك الحديث.

وأظن أنه لا يختلف إنسان على أن الأقليات الغير مسلمة في أي مجتمع مسلم لها حقوق كفلها لهم الإسلام, ولكنني أعجب كل العجب, وأندهش كل الدهشة حينما يجعل إنسان مسلم من قضية مشاكل النصارى - والتي أغلبها تلفيق ومكيدة وتدبير لجلب أقصى ما يمكنهم من المنافع - قضية عمره والتي بسببها يخبط يميناً ويساراً ويبدأ في الشك والطعن في أمور دينه وفي علماء الأمة وفي كل من يتكلم باسم الإسلام حتى وإن لم يتعرض لأمر النصارى!!! 

ألم يكن من الأولى على هؤلاء المنافحين عن نصارى مصر من مسلمي مصر أن ينافحوا عن دين الله الذي يكاد به ليل نهار, بالتعاون مع نصارى مصر وقوى أخرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد, ثم 

(وَاللَّهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ )

----------


## سيد حسن

الأستاذ الدكتور الفاضل / أبو المكارم

السلام عليكم

الحمد لله الذي هيأ لك دين الإسلام وحيدا في تطبيق المنطق والعقل والفطرة التي خلقها الله تعالى وبعد :

1.	أولا : كيف افهم أن اتهام الناس لسيادتكم بالعلمانية تارة وبرفض الإسلام تارة أخرى سببه دعوتكم لدين الإسلام النقي الذي أنزله الله تعالى على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم !!؟ هذا شيء جد عجيب كيف تتحقق شبهة علمانية او رفض للدين على داعية للدين إلا إذا كان ما يلقيه على أسماع الناس أمرا جديدا لم يأتى به جمهور العلماء والمحدثين الثقات .
2.	ثانيا : من من المسلمين في حاجة لاثبات أن الإسلام يتطابق مع ما ذكرت من منطق وعقل وفطرة ؟ .
3.	ثالثا يا سيدي الفاضل أنا ادعى أننا كمسلمين لسنا في حاجة لان تثبت لنا صواب نظرية بديهية لكل مؤمن ، فالإيمان هو التصديق والتصديق يحمل ضمنيا الشهادة بصواب ما نؤمن به ، فإضاعة الوقت والجهد في إثبات أمر معلوم لاصحابه بداهة هو شيء مرهق للعقل ولا طائل من ورائه ، فلست أظن انه ثمة عالم يضيع وقته وجهده في إثبات أن قضيتي زهرة القطن واللون الأبيض متلازمتين !! .

ثم إن سيادتكم فضلا عن شخصي الضعيف لم نضع أسسا او قواعد للحوار حول أمر ما او قضية ما فأين الاختلاف في أسس لم توضع في الأصل وتتحدث عنه سيادتكم !!؟ .

ثم مرة أخرى لمسألة العدل والمساواة ، سيادتكم تقول أن الإسلام يأمر بالعدل والمساواة بين جميع البشر وليس بين أهله وحدهم وسبق وان طرحت على سيادتكم في مقالي السابق أسئلة كفيلة - إن أجبت عليها سيادتكم - بأن تجسد للإنسان العادي البسيط وليس المفكر المبدع معنى العدل والمساواة وتبتعد به عن الكلمات المطلقة الطائرة في الهواء كالحرية والسلام والأمن وخلافه من الألفاظ التي لا تفهم إلا مقترنة بفعل ما وان سمحت لي سأعيدها على سيادتكم مرة ثانية راجيا إجابتكم عليها وهى كالتالي : 

"............. ما هي مظاهر استعلاء المسلمين على مخالفيهم الدين !!؟  وأي عدل ومساواة نرفضه نحن المسلمون بين البشر جميعا ؟ .
هل تقصد سيادتكم أننا كمسلمين نرفض العدل والمساواة مع مخالفينا الدين في استنشاق أكسجين الهواء أم في شرب الماء أم في امتلاك المال أم في حق السفر والترحال والهجرة أم في حق السكن الآدمي أم في حق العبادة واختيار الدين .

أم تقصد سيادتكم بالعدل والمساواة ترك أمورنا لغير المسلمين ليسيروها لنا حيث إننا عاجزون أم تركهم لمقاسمتنا الحكم عنوة وتجبرا أم التنازل عن أحكام إلهية ( لا ألزمك بها بالطبع ) نحن نؤمن بها كمسلمين من اجل الحق والخير والسلام بمقاييس الغرب والعجيب في الأمر أننا بالمفهوم الديمقراطي اليوناني القديم والغربي العلماني الحديث من حقنا أن نحكم كأغلبية بما نريد حتى ولو كان ما نريد لا يصنف من ضمن المنطق الغربي وادبياته " انتهى .

وسأبنى على جوابك (المنشود ) إجابتي حول سؤالك : هل أرى الغالبية المسلمة تتميز بتطبيق العدل والمساواة ؟ .

أما بالنسبة لتفسيرك القراّن بمنهج لم يسبقكم بها أحد فمرحبا به شريطة ألا تخالف معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة كي اقبل بتفسير سيادتكم ، وعذرا فمجالك هذا يرتبط لدى بعقيدة إيمانية وضوابط شرعية لا أستطيع القبول بالخروج عليها ، وبالتوفيق لسيادتكم .

أما بالنسبة للفقرة التي أوردتها سيادتكم في مقالك ونصها كالتالي : " أما في حقوق النصارى فأذكرك بالحديث العظيم الجامع" لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه", وأسألك إذا فرض وأنك قد ولدت نصرانياً فما هو الحق والعدل والمساواة التي ترضى بها وتحب أن يعاملك بها أهل الغالبية المسلمة؟. " انتهى ،  فهذه لا تعدو كونها فقرة عاطفية لا تفيد في حوارنا المنطقي العلمي كثيرا ، ومرة أخرى سأحيل سيادتكم إلى أسئلتي عن العدل والمساواة وستكون إجاباتي اكثر وضوحا ونصاعة بعد أن تشرفني بإجاباتك حول معنى العدل والمساواة .

واخيرا أنا لم المس في سيادتكم ميلا للاستشهاد بآيات الذكر الحكيم في كل مقالاتكم لذا لم أشأ الضغط على سيادتكم بها فربما لا تحب حصر أمر النقاش في الإيمانيات فقط ، فمعذرة على ظني هذا ولكن وجب الاحتياط .

والان إلى أهم قضية في نقاشنا وهى تتعلق بطرح السيد المحترم / سيد جعيتم حول الفتنة الطائفية :

بتحليل مضمون مقالات سيادتكم منذ أن بدأتم المشاركة حتى الآن قمتم بتوجيه اللوم والعتاب للجانب المسلم فقط ولم أرى أي عتاب على الجانب النصراني ولن اسبق الأحداث واحكم على سيادتكم من ذلك بأنكم منحازون للجانب النصراني في تلك القضية وتتهمون الجانب المسلم بأنه السبب في الصدام الحادث ( وهذا حقك لا ينازعك فيه أحد ) ولكن من العدالة أن ادع الظن في تلك النقطة وأن اسمع رأيك صراحة في تلك القضية كالتالي : 

في رأيك ما هي أسباب حدوث الصدام المسلم النصراني ؟ وكيفية علاجها ؟ هذا هو بيت القصيد في ظني .

شكرا لكم جدا سيدي الفاضل والسلام عليكم

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأستاذ الفاضل/ سيد حسن..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولاً أعبر لكم عن سعادتي لوجود من يناقشني بهدوء ومنطق,وأشكر لكم تساؤلاتكم التي تقدمونها بلا تشكييك أو تجريح, فأنا قد خرجت تواً من نقاش ضايقني كثيراً لابتعاده عن كل ما يعرفه النقاش السوي.
.


> أولا : كيف افهم أن اتهام الناس لسيادتكم بالعلمانية تارة وبرفض الإسلام تارة أخرى سببه دعوتكم لدين الإسلام النقي الذي أنزله الله تعالى على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم !!؟ هذا شيء جد عجيب كيف تتحقق شبهة علمانية او رفض للدين على داعية للدين إلا إذا كان ما يلقيه على أسماع الناس أمرا جديدا لم يأتى به جمهور العلماء والمحدثين الثقات .


. 
إجابتي:إن الناس قد تعودت على حديث محدد وشكل ثابت للدين, وأي تقديم للدين بشكل جديد يلاقي استغراباً من البعض ونفوراً من غيرهم,إن الناس تطلب المألوف وتركن له, ولم تتعود على قبول الجديد, ولذلك فلا يعلمون متى يقبل الجديد ومتى يرفض, أي مرجعية القبول والرفض, وأسهل شيء لديهم هو الاتهام ونسب المتهم وحديثه لمن يشاؤون, أنت في حديثكم تقول :"إلا إذا كان ما يلقيه على أسماع الناس أمراً جديداً لم يأت به جمهور العلماء والمحدثين الثقات", وفي ذلك وضع العلماء والمحدثين الثقات مرجعية للحكم على الأمور بالصواب والخطأ, وهذا هو الجمود, فقبول أمر يجب أن تكون مرجعيته ذاتية داخل النفس التي خلقها الله داخل كل منا, فإذا وافق الأمر العقل(ما أدركته الحواس الخمس), والمنطق( الواقع الصحيح), والفطرة(القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا), فلا مناص من قبول صوابه وصحته, أما إذا تناقض مع شيء من ذلك فهذا وحده دليل كاف لإثبات بطلانه ولو قال به من قال.وهذا ما عاب عليه القرآن أهل الكفر:{وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْاْ إِلَى مَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ قَالُواْ حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءنَا أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَلاَ يَهْتَدُونَ} (104) سورة المائدة, فالإسلام يرفض أن يكون السابقين مرجعية للحكم على الأمور بالصواب والخطأ.



> ثانيا : من من المسلمين في حاجة لاثبات أن الإسلام يتطابق مع ما ذكرت من منطق وعقل وفطرة ؟ .


أغلبية من قابلتهم من العلماء فضلاً عن العوام يرفضون أن يكون المنطق والعقل والفطرة مرجعية للحكم على الأمور, وأسأل حضرتك السؤال التالي, وهو سؤال منطقي وليس لبيان علمكم أو ثقافتكم:إذا وجدت أن الإسلام ـ فرضاًـ يتناقض مع العقل والمنطق والفطرة, فلأيهما ستميل؟, أرجو الإجابة بوضوح.



> 3. ثالثا يا سيدي الفاضل أنا ادعى أننا كمسلمين لسنا في حاجة لان تثبت لنا صواب نظرية بديهية لكل مؤمن ، فالإيمان هو التصديق والتصديق يحمل ضمنيا الشهادة بصواب ما نؤمن به ، فإضاعة الوقت والجهد في إثبات أمر معلوم لاصحابه بداهة هو شيء مرهق للعقل ولا طائل من ورائه ، فلست أظن انه ثمة عالم يضيع وقته وجهده في إثبات أن قضيتي زهرة القطن واللون الأبيض متلازمتين !! .


إن إجابتك على السؤال السابق ستوضح إن كان هذا الأمر بديهياً أم لا, والإيمان هو التصديق بأمر سواء أكان نتيجة قناعة منطقية أم لا, أما إذا أضاع عالم وقته لإثبات أن اللون الأبيض وزهرة القطن متلازمتان فلابد أن من يواجهه يفتقد لهذه البديهية, هذا إذا كان عالماً ولم يكن شيئاً آخر.



> ثم إن سيادتكم فضلا عن شخصي الضعيف لم تضع أسسا او قواعد للحوار حول أمر ما او قضية ما فأين الاختلاف في أسس لم توضع في الأصل وتتحدث عنه سيادتكم !!؟ .


كنت أحسب أن قواعد وأسس الحوار معلومة لنا ولا داعي لذكرها, ومنها أن الحوار يجب أن يسعى الطرفان فيه لفهم وجهة النظر المقابلة وليس تبنيها, وأن يقر كل طرف بصواب الطرف الآخر فيما يتطابق مع مرجعية الصواب المتفق عليها من الطرفين, وأن يوضح الطرف الرافض لأمر من الطرف الآخر أن سبب رفضه هو تناقض الأمر مع مرجعية الصواب المتفق عليها مسبقاً.





> ثم مرة أخرى لمسألة العدل والمساواة ، سيادتكم تقول أن الإسلام يأمر بالعدل والمساواة بين جميع البشر وليس بين أهله وحدهم وسبق وان طرحت على سيادتكم في مقالي السابق أسئلة كفيلة - إن أجبت عليها سيادتكم - بأن تجسد للإنسان العادي البسيط وليس المفكر المبدع معنى العدل والمساواة وتبتعد به عن الكلمات المطلقة الطائرة في الهواء كالحرية والسلام والأمن وخلافه من الألفاظ التي لا تفهم إلا مقترنة بفعل ما وان سمحت لي سأعيدها على سيادتكم مرة ثانية راجيا إجابتكم عليها وهى كالتالي : 
> 
> "............. ما هي مظاهر استعلاء المسلمين على مخالفيهم الدين !!؟ وأي عدل ومساواة نرفضه نحن المسلمون بين البشر جميعا ؟ .
> هل تقصد سيادتكم أننا كمسلمين نرفض العدل والمساواة مع مخالفينا الدين في استنشاق أكسجين الهواء أم في شرب الماء أم في امتلاك المال أم في حق السفر والترحال والهجرة أم في حق السكن الآدمي أم في حق العبادة واختيار الدين .
> 
> أم تقصد سيادتكم بالعدل والمساواة ترك أمورنا لغير المسلمين ليسيروها لنا حيث إننا عاجزون أم تركهم لمقاسمتنا الحكم عنوة وتجبرا أم التنازل عن أحكام إلهية ( لا ألزمك بها بالطبع ) نحن نؤمن بها كمسلمين من اجل الحق والخير والسلام بمقاييس الغرب والعجيب في الأمر أننا بالمفهوم الديمقراطي اليوناني القديم والغربي العلماني الحديث من حقنا أن نحكم كأغلبية بما نريد حتى ولو كان ما نريد لا يصنف من ضمن المنطق الغربي وادبياته " انتهى .


العدل: أن يكون الحكم على الفعل دون اقترانه بالفاعل, فتتساوى العقوبة على الفعل الواحد بين العديد من الفاعلين, لا أن تتغير العقوبة بتغير الفاعل"إن ما أهلك من كان قبلكم أنهم كانوا إذا سرق فيهم الشريف تركوه, وإذا سرق فيهم الضعيف أقاموا عليه الحد", وهكذا يتساوى العطاء والجزاء لكل من قام بالعمل نفسه.أما المساواة فهي ألا يتميز أحد على احد بسبب لونه أو جنسه أو اعتقاده أو لغته, ولكن التميز يكون فقط تبعاً للمنطق,فيختار لكرة السلة الأطول, ولدخول الكليات العملية أصحاب القدرات المناسبة لها وهكذا.
أما تساؤلاتك عن العدل والمساواة فلم أقل بها.



> وسأبنى على جوابك (المنشود ) إجابتي حول سؤالك : هل أرى الغالبية المسلمة تتميز بتطبيق العدل والمساواة ؟ .


قلت لكم يجب أن نفرق بين الإسلام والمسلمين, إننا مازلنا نعاني من عصبيات لا تتفق مع الإسلام, وهي موجودة لدى الطرفين المسلم والنصراني,ولم يقل أحد إن المسلمين جميعاً أو أغلبيتهم يطبقون أو يرفضون تطبيق العدل والمساواة.



> أما بالنسبة لتفسيرك القراّن بمنهج لم يسبقكم بها أحد فمرحبا به شريطة ألا تخالف معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة كي اقبل بتفسير سيادتكم ، وعذرا فمجالك هذا يرتبط لدى بعقيدة إيمانية وضوابط شرعية لا أستطيع القبول بالخروج عليها ، وبالتوفيق لسيادتكم .


هذا هو أحد أوجه الخلاف بيننا, إن مرجعيتك للحكم على صواب ما سأقدمه هو معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة, وعقيدتك الإيمانية وضوابطك الشرعية التي لا تستطيع القبول بالخروج عليها, وردي عليك من القرآن:{قَالَ أَوَلَوْ جِئْتُكُم بِأَهْدَى مِمَّا وَجَدتُّمْ عَلَيْهِ آبَاءكُمْ قَالُوا إِنَّا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُم بِهِ كَافِرُونَ} (24) سورة الزخرف)
يجب أن تكون مرجعيتك للحكم على قولي شيئاً غير ما وضعه السابقون, وإلا فلا تجديد للدين.



> أما بالنسبة للفقرة التي أوردتها سيادتكم في مقالك ونصها كالتالي : " أما في حقوق النصارى فأذكرك بالحديث العظيم الجامع" لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه", وأسألك إذا فرض وأنك قد ولدت نصرانياً فما هو الحق والعدل والمساواة التي ترضى بها وتحب أن يعاملك بها أهل الغالبية المسلمة؟. " انتهى ، فهذه لا تعدو كونها فقرة عاطفية لا تفيد في حوارنا المنطقي العلمي كثيرا ، ومرة أخرى سأحيل سيادتكم إلى أسئلتي عن العدل والمساواة وستكون إجاباتي اكثر وضوحا ونصاعة بعد أن تشرفني بإجاباتك حول معنى العدل والمساواة .


هل وضع النفس كمرجعية للحكم على إيمان أحد أو افتقاده للإيمان أمر عاطفي أم منطقي؟,إذا قلت لك إن إيمانك مشروط بأن تقبل لنفسك ما تقبله لغيرك, وأن ترفض لنفسك ما ترفضه لغيرك, فهل هذا أمر عاطفي أم منطقي, إن الحديث الشريف وتساؤلي يخاطبان في الناس منطقهم وعقولهم وفطرتهم وليس عواطفهم.



> واخيرا أنا لم المس في سيادتكم ميلا للاستشهاد بآيات الذكر الحكيم في كل مقالاتكم لذا لم أشأ الضغط على سيادتكم بها فربما لا تحب حصر أمر النقاش في الإيمانيات فقط ، فمعذرة على ظني هذا ولكن وجب الاحتياط .


هناك أمور يجب الاستشهاد فيها بالقرآن كمرجعية, وهناك أمور أخرى يستشهد فيها بالقرآن كدليل مساند وهي الأمور المنطقية والفطرية, أما إذا أردت تطبيقات لاستشهادي بالقرآن فأدعوك للدخول إلى موقع جوجل للمعرفةknolثم البحث عن موضوع المرجعية العظمى, وستجد مقالاتي واستشهادي بالقرآن الكريم.




> والان إلى أهم قضية في نقاشنا وهى تتعلق بطرح السيد المحترم / سيد جعيتم حول الفتنة الطائفية :
> 
> بتحليل مضمون مقالات سيادتكم منذ أن بدأتم المشاركة حتى الآن قمتم بتوجيه اللوم والعتاب للجانب المسلم فقط ولم أرى أي عتاب على الجانب النصراني ولن اسبق الأحداث واحكم على سيادتكم من ذلك بأنكم منحازون للجانب النصراني في تلك القضية وتتهمون الجانب المسلم بأنه السبب في الصدام الحادث ( وهذا حقك لا ينازعك فيه أحد ) ولكن من العدالة أن ادع الظن في تلك النقطة وأن اسمع رأيك صراحة في تلك القضية كالتالي : 
> في رأيك ما هي أسباب حدوث الصدام المسلم النصراني ؟ وكيفية علاجها ؟ هذا هو بيت القصيد في ظني .


قلت إن في المسلمين وفي النصارى أهل تطرف وأهل حكمة, أما أن ألوم الجانب المسلم فلأنني منهم وهم يحسبون على,ولم أقف موقف القاضي لكي أحكم بالعدل بينهم بل موقف من يحرص على أهله ليكونوا مثالاً للإسلام الذي ندعو إليه, وأسباب الصدام كثيرة,منها الذين يحبون إشعال الفتنة, ومنها شعور طائفة بتميز الأخرى عليها, ومنها تمني كل طائفة في الاستعلاء على الآخرى كسلوك إنساني بدائي,ومنها تحيز السلطة لطرف دون الآخر, وضغوط أطراف أجنبية لتحقيق أهداف لها في مصر, هذه بعض الأسباب التي أراها.
أشكركم على الحوار الراقي, ونقدمه للناس كنموذج, والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أعتذر أولاً للاستاذ سيد جعيتم وإدارة المنتدى عن هذه المشاركة ولكني أجد أنها واجبة ...
وقبل أن أكتب مشاركتي وددت أن أنقل لأوضح إصطلاح التشبيه باللغة العربية ..


التشبيه
============
لغة: التمثيل. وعند البيانيين: إلحاق أمر بأمر لصفة مشتركة بينهما " كتشبيه الرجل بالأسد فى الشجاعة".
المتشابه فى النص القرآنى يحتمل عدة معان. 
وفى التنزيل العزيز ( منه آيات محكمات هُنَّ أم الكتاب وأُخر متشابهات( (آل عمران 7). كما فى الوسيط .

وقد اتفق أهل السنة والجماعة: على أن الله تعالى ليس كمثله شيء لا فى ذاته ، ولا فى صفاته ولا فى أفعاله. (ليس كمثله شيء ( وهو ُرد على الممثلة المشبهة ( وهو السميع البصير( (الشورى 11) رد على النفاة والمعطلة.
فمن جعل صفات الخالق مثل صفات المخلوق، فهو المشبه المبطل المذموم.
ومن جعل صفات المخلوق مثل صفات الخالق، فهو نظير النصارى فى كفرهم .
وقد أصاب أهل السنة بتوسطهم بين التشبيه والتعطيل، أما غيرهم من المعطلة والمشبهة فقد جمع بين الخطأ وإرادة الصواب.

فَنُفَاة الصفات (المعطلة) أحسنوا فى تنزيه الله سبحانه عن التشبيه بشىء من خلقه ولكنهم أساءوا فى نفى المعانى الثابتة لله تعالى فى نفس الأمر.

والمشبهة: أحسنوا فى إثبات الصفات، ولكنهم أساءوا بزيادة التشبيه.

أما أهل السنة والجماعة: فقد هداهم الله للحق ، ووفقهم إليه. فرفضوا التشبيه كما فعل الغلاة ، كما رفضوا التأويل: كما فعل المعطلة.
وسلكوا طريق السلامة:وقالوا: نؤمن بما ورد بالكتاب والسنة ، ولا نتعرض للتأويل موقنين بأن الله عز وجل لا يشبه شيئا من مخلوقاته.

وكانوا يتحرزون عن التشبيه لدرجة منعهم قارئ القرآن من تحريك يده عند قراءة قوله تعالى: ( خَلقتُ بيدىَّ( أو الإشارة بأصبعيه عند روايته "قلب المؤمن بين أصبعين من أصابع الرحمن " وتوَعَّدوا من يفعل ذلك.

وقالوا: إنما توقفنا فى تفسير الآيات وتأويلها لأمرين.

أحدهما: المنع الوارد فى التنزيل فى قوله تعالى: (فأما الذين فى قلوبهم زيغ فيتبعون ما تشابه منه ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تأويله وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله والراسخون فى العلم يقولون آمنا به كل من عند ربنا ومَّا يذكرَّ إلا أولوا الألباب( (آل عمران 7). 
فنحن نتحرَّز عن الزيغ.

والثانى: أن التأويل أمر مظنون بالاتفاق ، والقول فى صفات البارى بالظن غير جائز، فربما أولنا الآية على غير مراد البارى تعالى - فوقعنا فى الزيغ ، بل نقول كما قال الراسخون فى العلم : كُل مِنْ عندَ ربّنَا آمنا بظاهره، وصدقنا بباطنه ، ووكلنا علمه إلى الله تعالى ولسنا مكلفين بمعرفة ذلك إذ ليس ذلك من شرائط الإيمان وأركانه.

وقد ذكر المؤولة من المتأخرين ذلك وحكموا على موقفهم، وموقف السلف وقالوا: علم السلف أسلم (فيه السلامة) وعلم الخلف: أعلم وأحكم. 
وأقول: ما فيه السلامة (فيه العلم والحكمة) وما خلا عن السلامة (فليس فيه علم ولا حكمة) لكل ما سبق ( فعلم السلف: أسلم، وأعلم، وأحكم). 
هذا والله أعلى وأعلم .
================================ 

أما تلك التشبيهات التي أجدها هنا وكلما قرأت للدكتور أبو المكارم والذي لاأعرف ماهية رسالته ، وكيف حصل على الدكتوراه وبأى خصوص حصل عليها ...

للأسف أجد تلك التشبيهات كمن يقول بالعامية ....

هو البرج أسرع ولا الطيارة !!!!!!!!

----------


## سيد حسن

الأستاذ الدكتور المحترم / أبو المكارم

السلام عليكم

شكرا على مقدمتك المهذبة وبعد :

ابدأ بما انتهيت به سيدي الفاضل لأني احسبها محور موضوعنا الأهم وهو رأيك عن أسباب الصدام بين المسلمين والنصارى في مصر وطرق علاجها والتي ذكرت فيها انك لست قاضيا وحكما وانما منتمى للطرف المسلم وعلى هذا فأنت ترى أن لوم اهلك هو من اجل حرصك عليهم ، وهنا أسألك هل هذا توقيت مناسب للوم اهلك وهم مصطدمون بالآخر ، وكأني بك تكبل أرجل أخيك وهو يتصارع مع رجل غريب عنكم ( بغض النظر عمن يحمل الحق ) وتسلمه للآخر الحر لكي يوسعه ضربا ، أحرى بك يا سيدي أن تقف موقف فض النزاع على الأقل ولا اطلب منك مشاركة أخيك في الصدام فهو على باطل في رأيك ومخطئ !!!؟ ، لذا يا سيدي وجب علينا اختيار التوقيت السليم للوم ، ثم انك لم تقدم حلا او علاجا مباشرا وصريحا للمشكلة وعلى هذا فمشاركتك في الموضوع غير ذات جدوى الآن لصاحبه المحترم / سيد جعيتم .

ثم إلى تقديم الدين بشكل جديد ، ماذا في الدين تحديدا ستقدمه بشكل جديد ؟ نصوص الذكر الحكيم أم صحاح السنة المطهرة أنا متلهف جدا إلى استقبال هذا الجديد منكم وصدقني انا منفتح جدا على ما ستأتى به ولن اغلق عقلي او قلبي ، ولكن إذا لم  تأتني به واستمر كلامك مجرد إعلانات وهاجة فقط فما العمل !!؟ .

أما بالنسبة لسؤالك الذي جاء نصه كالتالي " إذا وجدت أن الإسلام ـ فرضاًـ يتناقض مع العقل والمنطق والفطرة, فلأيهما ستميل؟, أرجو الإجابة بوضوح " انتهى .

يا أخانا قلت لك إن الإسلام والصفات التي قلت قضيتين متلازمتين لكل مؤمن به او مصدق له وعلى هذا فسؤالك معناه افتراض فصل قضيتين متلازمتين من ذهن ملايين المؤمنين والمصدقين وسأضرب لك مثلا على ذلك حتى لا تفترض مستحيلا في ذهن أناس كثيرون وهو أنا افترض أن أبو المكارم والرجل قضيتين متلازمتين وإذا سألني أحد الناس مثلك فصل القضيتين بادعاء التناقض هنا يتحتم أن انظر لكل قضية على حده بعيدا عن الأخرى واقبل إحداها وارفض الأخرى وسيكون لدينا أحد احتمالين :

الأول : التمسك بالرجل الصفة ورفض انه أبو المكارم العلم ( بفتح العين واللام ) .
الثاني : التمسك بأبي المكارم العلم ورفض كونه رجلا الصفة . فأنظر يا سيدي أيهما اختار مع إيماني السابق بأنك أبو المكارم الرجل !!!!؟ .

هذه هي النظرة المطلوبة لسؤالك أن افصل الإسلام عن الصفات الثلاث التي ذكرت واختار بينهما وهذا لا يصح لإيماني مثلما لا يصح انك لست رجلا يا أبا المكارم !! .

ثم إن قواعد الحوار يا سيدي العزيز وكما أراك مغرما للغاية بلفظة المرجعية نحن لم نتفق عليها رغم انك تذكر المنطق والعقل والفطرة ولم تستخدمهم في الحكم على المسلمين او النصارى ( الذين تتحاشى التجريب عليهم )  ومع ذلك فعلى استعداد للتجريب والتوقيع على الطرفين باستخدام الأسلوب الرياضي إن أحببت .

ثم انك ما زلت يا سيدي مصرا على الهرب من تطبيق معاني العدل والمساواة على الأرض في قضيتنا تلك وتذهب إلى التنظير وأنا ما زلت مصرا أيضا على ضرورة سماع رأيك صراحة حول ماذا تقصد بالعدل والمساواة مع النصارى تحديدا ؟ ورجاء لا تستخدم الإجابات ذات الطابع المطاطي واعمد إلى التحديد .

ذكرتم في مداخلتك قبل الأخيرة ما نصه " ... فالإسلام يأمر بالعدل والمساواة بين جميع البشر وليس بين أهله وحدهم, فالواجب أن يكون ذلك سلوكاً يميز المسلمين, فهل ترى أننا كغالبية نتميز بذلك؟ " انتهى ، وهو سؤال استنكاري كما فهمت يدل على انك تشكك في أن الغالبية لا تلتزم بالعدل والمساواة ثم تعود وترفض ذلك في النص التالي : " ....... ولم يقل أحد إن المسلمين جميعاً أو أغلبيتهم يطبقون أو يرفضون تطبيق العدل والمساواة. " .

ثم قلت أيها الفاضل ما نصه " ...... إن مرجعيتك للحكم على صواب ما سأقدمه هو معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة, وعقيدتك الإيمانية وضوابطك الشرعية التي لا تستطيع القبول بالخروج عليها, وردي عليك من القرآن:{قَالَ أَوَلَوْ جِئْتُكُم بِأَهْدَى مِمَّا وَجَدتُّمْ عَلَيْهِ آبَاءكُمْ قَالُوا إِنَّا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُم بِهِ كَافِرُونَ} (24) سورة الزخرف) يجب أن تكون مرجعيتك للحكم على قولي شيئاً غير ما وضعه السابقون, وإلا فلا تجديد للدين " انتهى .

والان أنا انتظر أن تأتيني بأهدى مما جاء به أهل السنة والجماعة نقلا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعقيدتي الإيمانية وضوابطي الشرعية التي وصفتها بالجمود وسأكرر ما قلته بعاليه إذا لم  تأتني به واستمر كلامك مجرد إعلانات وهاجة فقط فما العمل !!؟ .

شكرا لكم جدا والسلام عليكم

وارجو ان تفهم ايها السيد المحترم ان هذه المناقشات لا تساعد فى التواصل مع عصب الموضوع وتأخذنا عن قصد او غير قصد ( الله اعلم ) الى تصفية القضية التى نناقشها وهى اسباب الصدام المسلم النصرانى بمصر وكيفية علاجه والقضاء عليه . فلا نريد ان ننسى ولا تنسى ايها المحترم .

----------


## Dragon Shadow

لله درك أستاذ سيد حسن ...
لله درك أستاذ فيشاوي .....

أعرف جيداً سعة صدر الأستاذ سيد جعيتم وصبره الكبير وكرمة الزاخر ... 
وهانحن رغم كل شيئ نستفيد ورغم الإبتعاد عن القضية محل النقاش مازال الجميع يشدد على ضرورة الرجوع إليها والتناقش بها ...
آللهم هيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا ....
أكرر أعذروني على أسلوبي السالف والقادم فلكل منا دور يقوم به
دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخوة الأفاضل ارجو أن تكونوا جميعاً بخيرولكل منكم :f2:

الموضوع خاص بالوحدة الوطنية ومحاولة التقريب بين الأقباط المصريين مسلمين ومسيحيين.
وكم تمنيت أن أرى رأى يتبناه أخوة من المسيحيين بدلاً من اجتهاد بعضنا نحن المسلمين فى التحدث عنهم وهذا ما يجعلنا نتكلم من وجهة نظر إسلامية فمهما حاولنا أن نكون محايدين فلا يمكن أن ننسى أننا مسلمين .وأنا أرى من وجهة نظري وقد تكون غير صحيحة أنه على الرغم من تبنى الكنيسة لموقف رسمى معلن خاص بالتعايش بين المسلمين والمسيحيين يظهر أن كل الأمور تسير فى اتجاهها الصحيح إلا أنه مع ذلك يترك الحبل على الغارب لمن يهاجمون الإسلام خاصة فى القنوات الفضائية المسيحية الخاصة بالمسيحيين المصريين وفيها يتحدثون عن الصحوة المسيحية ويدعون صراحة إلى الخصومة والمواجهة مما يؤثر فى العامة من المسيحيين حيث نجدهم فى مقدمة صفوف المتظاهرين والمحتجين بينما ينزوي من يدفعونهم بعيداً.
وما يحدث خارج الوطن من مصريين مسئولين يعتلون المناصب الكنسية قد يظن فاعلوه أن الوطن فى غفلة عنه فيكون الهجوم على مصر مثل ما فعل الانبا توماس أنبا القوصية ومير للأقباط الارثوذكس فى معهد هدسن بالولايات المتنحدة الأمريكية وورد فيها عن لسان الأسقف الكثير من المغالطات عن الإسلام والمسلمين وعن أسلمة المصريين عنوة واعتراضه على استخدام اللغة العربية فى أداء الطقوس وهى دعوة لعودة مصر للغة القبطية وهو فى هذا يستغل جهل من تلقى عليهم المحاضرة بأمور تحدث فى مصر .
وعند الأعتراض على ما جاء بالمحاضرة نرى نفس حجة بابا الكاثوليك عندما هاجم الإسلام ونبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم والحجة هى نحن نتكلم فى التاريخ فأى حقائق تلك التى يتكلمون عنها ؟فقد قال الأنبا توماس أنه يتحدث عن مصر قبل القرن  السابع ومصر بعد القرن السابع، وكيف تحولت مصر تدريجياً إلى الدين الإسلامي والثقافة العربية عن مصر قبل القرن  السابع ومصر بعد القرن السابع، وكيف تحولت مصر 
ونشير إلى نقطة إيجابيه فى محاضرته عندما قال : (  أن الزائر لمصر وهو يسير في شوارعها لا يستطع ان يفرق بين من هو مسلم ومن هومسيحي وأوضح أن تثبيت الهوية المصرية هو تثبيت للوحدة الوطنية وتأصيل الهوية المصرية هو تأصيل للوحدة الوطنية أيضا )


اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## the_chemist

> الأخوة الأفاضل ارجو أن تكونوا جميعاً بخيرولكل منكم :f2:
> 
> الموضوع خاص بالوحدة الوطنية ومحاولة التقريب بين الأقباط المصريين مسلمين ومسيحيين.
> وكم تمنيت أن أرى رأى يتبناه أخوة من المسيحيين بدلاً من اجتهاد بعضنا نحن المسلمين فى التحدث عنهم وهذا ما يجعلنا نتكلم من وجهة نظر إسلامية فمهما حاولنا أن نكون محايدين فلا يمكن أن ننسى أننا مسلمين .وأنا أرى من وجهة نظري وقد تكون غير صحيحة أنه على الرغم من تبنى الكنيسة لموقف رسمى معلن خاص بالتعايش بين المسلمين والمسيحيين يظهر أن كل الأمور تسير فى اتجاهها الصحيح إلا أنه مع ذلك يترك الحبل على الغارب لمن يهاجمون الإسلام خاصة فى القنوات الفضائية المسيحية الخاصة بالمسيحيين المصريين وفيها يتحدثون عن الصحوة المسيحية ويدعون صراحة إلى الخصومة والمواجهة مما يؤثر فى العامة من المسيحيين حيث نجدهم فى مقدمة صفوف المتظاهرين والمحتجين بينما ينزوي من يدفعونهم بعيداً.
> وما يحدث خارج الوطن من مصريين مسئولين يعتلون المناصب الكنسية قد يظن فاعلوه أن الوطن فى غفلة عنه فيكون الهجوم على مصر مثل ما فعل الانبا توماس أنبا القوصية ومير للأقباط الارثوذكس فى معهد هدسن بالولايات المتنحدة الأمريكية وورد فيها عن لسان الأسقف الكثير من المغالطات عن الإسلام والمسلمين وعن أسلمة المصريين عنوة واعتراضه على استخدام اللغة العربية فى أداء الطقوس وهى دعوة لعودة مصر للغة القبطية وهو فى هذا يستغل جهل من تلقى عليهم المحاضرة بأمور تحدث فى مصر .
> وعند الأعتراض على ما جاء بالمحاضرة نرى نفس حجة بابا الكاثوليك عندما هاجم الإسلام ونبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم والحجة هى نحن نتكلم فى التاريخ فأى حقائق تلك التى يتكلمون عنها ؟فقد قال الأنبا توماس أنه يتحدث عن مصر قبل القرن  السابع ومصر بعد القرن السابع، وكيف تحولت مصر تدريجياً إلى الدين الإسلامي والثقافة العربية عن مصر قبل القرن  السابع ومصر بعد القرن السابع، وكيف تحولت مصر 
> ونشير إلى نقطة إيجابيه فى محاضرته عندما قال : (  أن الزائر لمصر وهو يسير في شوارعها لا يستطع ان يفرق بين من هو مسلم ومن هومسيحي وأوضح أن تثبيت الهوية المصرية هو تثبيت للوحدة الوطنية وتأصيل الهوية المصرية هو تأصيل للوحدة الوطنية أيضا )
> 
> 
> اشكركم ودمتم بخير


سيدى الفاضل

أعتقد أننا لازلنا وسنظل نحرث في البحر

فهذا من يقول بتحديث الخطاب الدينى وعرض أوامر الله ونواهيه علي العقل

فهل مثلاً نقوم بتجديد الخطاب الدينى بإضافة المؤثرات الموسيقية للتلاوة القرآنية مثلاً

الأستاذ الدكتور يفترض أننا بعقلنا القاصر سنقوم بمناقشة أوامر الله

فأوجه لسعادته فرضاً منطقياً

هل عرف المسلمون الأوائل سادة العالم القديم الحكمة في منع أكل لحم الخنزير وهل بمنطقهم هناك سبب يمنع أكل لحم الخنزير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وبعد قرون نعرف السبب

فهل لك بعاقلك المتنور بالفلسفة من علم غزير فتُعرفنا به حتى نناقش خطابك الدينى الجديد

أما بالنسبة للنصاري فهم في غِيهم سادرون وفي طريق حربهم للإسلام والمسلمون ماضون ماضون

سواء بقيادة البابا في روما أو في الإسكندرية

وأعلم أنهم يتابعون ولو كانوا قادرون علي الرد فليردوا

ولكنهم لن يردوا

شكراً أستاذى الفاضل علي مجهودك وصبرك

----------


## سيد حسن

السيد المحترم / سيد جعيتم 

السلام عليكم

لا يملك النصارى في مصر حق التغافل والتجاهل للواقع الذي لا تخطئه عين وهو أن مصر منتمية للإسلام ومختومة بخاتمه مع احترامي الكامل والتام لحقوقهم الآدمية الطبيعية والتي حفظها الله تعالى لهم حينما قال لنبيه " وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكِيلًا  " في تفسير الطبري " وما أرسلناك يا محمد على من أرسلناك إليه لتدعوه إلى طاعتنا ربا ولا رقيبا، إنما أرسلناك إليهم لتبلغهم رسالاتنا " انتهى .

واندهش لماذا لا يتوقف أصحاب الأبواق الزاعقة منهم ( أي النصارى ) عن صم آذان رعاياهم عن هذه الحقيقة واندهش اكثر حين يصدق هؤلاء الرعايا ذلك وهم يحيون وسط أناس طيبين بكل المقاييس فنحن لم نفعل ما فعله من ينتسبون إلى الصليب سواء في أنفسهم عندما أزهقوا أرواح ما يزيد عن العشرين مليونا من البشر في أوروبا في الحرب العالمية الثانية او ما فعلوه في الآخر حينما دمروا مدينتي هيروشيما ونجازاكى اليابانيتين وما فعلوه في الإجهاز على حضارة الهنود الحمر او سكان استراليا الأصليين او قصة الرق الأفريقي الشهيرة ، ازعم أننا لم نفعل هذا حال فتح مصر ولن نفعل هذا في نصارى مصر لوازع ديني طبيعي يميزنا عن غيرنا .

إصرار بعض قادة الرأي النصراني على دفع الأرجوحة التي يركبها رعايا الكنيسة في مصر إلى أعلى نقطة ممكنة يؤدى إلى انقلابها بمن فيها ، وليس الذي يدفعها بمأمن من أن تقع على رأسه .

وهكذا نحن كمتابعين لتلك التجاذبات نصر على أن العودة للاعتراف بالواقع والتعامل من خلاله هو اسلم طريق للالتقاء بين الفرقاء الدينيين على حفظ وطن واحد نستمتع فيه سوية بما قسمه الله لنا من رزق .

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## Dragon Shadow

ذكرت من قبل دور أقباط المهجر فيما يحدث ، وبهذه الفقرة سأحكي لكم قصة حدثت لي شخصياً مع حلاق مسيحي كنت أهذب شعري عنده قبل هذه الحادثة ...

تباسطت معه بالحديث وكُنت أدافع دوماً عن حقوق المسيحيين وبذل الغالي والرخيص لدرأ الفتنة بينهم ...

ورويداً رويداً وبحرص شديد بدأ مافي قلبه يطفو على السطح فاعطيته الضوء الأخضر وأشعرته أنني أميل لحديثه وأصدقه وأوافق على كل ماجاء فيه ...

هنا بدأ مرحلته التالية من الحديث وبدأ يهتم بي أكثر ويدقق في مهنته ويسعد بقدومي وأنقل لكم بعض ماحكيناه سوياً ...

بالبداية عبر عن ضيقه من المسلمين في رمضان خاصة عندما يتقرب أحد المسلمين منه راجياً له الخير وموضحاً سماحة الإسلام بحسن نية لعل الله يهديه ...

بعد ذلك إنتقل لمرحلة تالية تتحدث عن الدين المسيحي ، وعظمة الكنيسة ، ووقوفها بجانب الجميع ، فأتحت له المجال أكثر وأشعرته بالطمأنينة إلى أن خاض بالكثير والكثير مع التركيز على محاولة تنصيري وأرى أن له الحق في ذلك وفقاً لطريقة تفكيره ومعتقداته ، وكشخص متدين مثله مثل المسلمين الذين يحاولون إدخال غيرهم للإسلام شفقة بهم وحباً منهم للخير ...

بعد ذلك بدأ يحدثني عن بعض الكتب التي تشرح مدى الإذلال الذي يسببه لهم المسلمين في أرضهم بعد أن إحتلها الإسلام ...

فطلبت منه إسم هذه الكتب فأخبرني أنها كتب كنسية خاصة وغير موجودة خارج الكنيسة ، فطلبتها منه ولا أتذكر إسم الكتاب ولكني أتذكر أنه في ثلاثة مجلدات كل مجلد عبارة عن كتاب يزيد عن 300 صفحة مطبوعة على أفضل مايكون ...

تصفحت هذه الكتب وهالني مارأيت بها من مغالطات وإفتراء على المسلمين والدين الإسلامي ومابه من أفكار بشعة عن الإسلام والمسلمين ...

وصلنا بعد ذلك للمرحلة التالية وهى محاولة تنصيري بجدية وكان الحلاق غير كفؤ لإقناعي بالمسيحية ، حيث كنت أحدثه ببعض الأمور الدينية ولم يكن لديه أى رد سوى التركيز على محاولة تنصيري وشرح المسيحية من منظوره الخاص ، مع تقديم الكثير من المغريات مثل السفر لإنجلترا أو الولايات المتحدة والعمل والعيش هناك وتغيير حياتي للافضل والتلويح بالأموال التي قد أجنيها لو تم تنصيري ...

بعد ذلك وفي أحد المرات أثناء إنتظار دوري للحلاقة أظنه إستدعى شخص آخر للقدوم للقائي وقد كان ...

جاء هذا الشخص وكان أكثر علماً بالديانة المسيحية والدين الإسلامي أيضاً ، وأكثر ماكان يعرفه في القرآن الكريم هو المتشابه من الآيات القرآنية...

هنا وجدت أنه الوقت لتغيير موقفي وبدأت بإقناعة بالدين الإسلامي الحنيف والرد عليه فيما يسأل وتوضيح المغالطات وكشف الإفتراء  فيما يخوض فيه ، وهنا إنتبه لما يحدث وأنهى الحديث وغادرني تماماً ...

وبعدها مباشرة فوجئت بالحلاق يطرق باب بيتي ليطلب الكتب التي عندي بأدب شديد ..
وبعدها لم يتحدث معي مطلقاً بأمور الدين وغيرته لحلاق آخر مسيحي أيضاً ...

من خلال هذه التجربة عرفت الكثير والكثير وتذكرت الآيه القرآنية الكريمة  (ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على مافي قلبه وهو ألد الخصام ) البقرة : 204 .

وأؤكد هنا أن الأخوة المسيحيين وكما قال الأستاذ فيشاوي هدفهم الحصول على أى إستفادة او مكسب من هذه الأمور حتى لو لم يحققوا هدفهم الرئيسي ...

وكما لأقباط المهجر دور كبير فيما يحدق بنا فللكنيسة أيضاً دور كبير حتى وإن لم يكن كل القساوسة والرهبان على نفس المنهج ...

أما رغبة الأستاذ سيد جعيتم بدخول أحد الأخوى المسيحيين للموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة ، فهذا مطلب أراه بعيد ، ورحلة بسيطة لأحد المواقع المسيحية ربما تكشف عن الكثير والكثير وتكشف جلياً الفرق بين المسلمين والمسيحيين ومن منا بقلبه الخصام ومن منا يريد الفتنة وأى فريق منا يقلب بالرماد ...

كأغلبية مسلمة وكدولة مسلمة لنا كل الحق في الحكم بالإسلام ووفقاً للمنهج الإسلامي الذي يحفظ للجميع حقوقهم مسيحي أو مسلم ومن يقول غير ذلك فليدلي بدلوه ...
دمتم جميعاَ بخير

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأستاذ الفاضل /سيد حسن
أشكركم لدوام المناقشة الهادئة, وهذا ردي:
أولاً حول موضوع الفتنة الطائفية: إن السؤال الذي يجب توجيهه لأنفسنا هو:ما هو موقفنا وماذا نفعل تجاه الأحداث الحاضرة؟, إذن يجب أن ندرك من نحن, وما هي الصورة العامة للواقع الذي نحياه, ثم نقرر ما هو التصرف الحكيم تجاه الأحداث, هل نتحدث بما يحدث الجراح أو يشعل ناراً لن يكون في مقدورنا إطفائها, هل نتحدث نحن بلسان السلطة, أي كأننا نملك السلطة, إن لكل عمل تبعات وعواقب, أليس من الحكمة تبين التبعات والعواقب قبل التفكير في قول يقال أو عمل نعمله؟, إن التاريخ يذكر أن الأمور حين يديرها أهل الحكمة تسير إلى خير وبركة, أما حين تحدث المصائب والكوارث فلأن من كان بيده تسيير الأمور هم أهل العواطف والمشاعر والانتماء.
أما عن تقديم الدين بشكل جديد فلابد من تقديم الأسس والقواعد التي على أساسها يقوم الفكر الجديد, وقد قدمت هنا موضوع تجديد الدين وتم رفعه!, وعليك بقراءته في جوجل المعرفة knol بالبحث عن موضوع" قواعد تجديد الدين" وأتمنى أن تعلق على الموضوع هناك وأنتظر ذلك منك.
أما عن ردك على تلازم الإسلام والعقل والمنطق والفطرة, فلا أرى تلازمهما كقضيتين متلازمتين كأبي المكارم الرجل, حيث لا يمكن الفصل بين الشخص وصفته المميزة له, أما الدين والعقل والمنطق والفطرة فليستا قضيتين متلازمتين, فحين يعرض الإسلام على شخص على دين آخر فنحن نطالبه بتحكيم عقله ومنطقه وفطرته, فإذا تطابق الإسلام معهم دل ذلك على صواب الإسلام, وإذا لم يتطابق معهم فلن يقتنع بهذا الدين إلا أن يكون منحرفاً فاقداً للسوية, إن دعوتي لتحكيم العقل والمنطق والفطرة لو وافقتني عليها فإن معناه أن نقبل من المفسرين للقرآن ومن العلماء والفقهاء والدعاة كل ما يتوافق معهم, وأن نرفض ما يتناقض مع هذه المرجعية, وهذا هو تجديد الإسلام, إن الإسلام الحق والنصرانية الحقة واليهودية الحقة تتطابق مع العقل والمنطق والفطرة, فإذا جعلنا هذه المرجعية لكل دين فهذا معناه غربلة الأديان من كل ما ألصق بها والبقاء على الدين النقي وحده.
أخي الفاضل:حين نتحدث عن القواعد والأسس لا نقفز للتطبيقات, كان من الأولى أن تقول لي:إنني أوافقك أو أخالفك في القواعد والأسس ثم نختلف أو لا نختلف في التطبيق, هل تطلب مني أن أضع قضية محددة تخص النصارى وأرى فيها أنهم مغبونون فيهيج علي الناس ويتحول الموضوع لشيء آخر؟, حين أتحدث عن القواعد والأسس فإنني أنتظر رأيك فيها وليس في التطبيق,أما أن أحدثك في الأصول والقواعد والأسس فترد بمواضيع تطبيقية فأحسب أن ذلك مخالف للمنطق.
أخي فلنفرض أنني أعيش في الأوهام, هل ترى أن العدل والمساواة أمر واقع في حياة المسلمين عامة, وأن أغلب المسلمين يحرصون على ذلك, أنا أرى أن أغلب المسلمين لا يقيمون للعدل ولا للمساواة وزناً سواء بين بعضهم البعض أو بينهم مع غيرهم, فأرجو تصحيح هذه المعلومة.
لقد عدت ثانية للخلط بين الأسس والتطبيق, قلت لك: إذا قدمت لك فكراً جديداً سواء في التفسبر أو في الفقه أو في أي علم من علوم الدين, فمتى تقبل فكري ومتى ترفضه, قلت لي إن مرجعيتك هي ما ورثناه من رأي أهل السنة والجماعة, قلت لك هذا هو الجمود, فلم تقل رأيك في منطقي بل انتقلت للتطبيق وطلبت مني تطبيقاً على ذلك, هب أنني أتيتك بقضية خالفت فيها أهل السنة والجماعة, ما هي مرجعيتك للحكم فيها ؟, هل ستعتبر مخالفتي لأهل السنة والجماعة دليلاً كافياً لبطلان قضيتي أم ستحكم عقلك ومنطقك وفطرتك, فإذا وجدت قضيتي متوافقة معهم وافقتني, وإذا وجدت غير ذلك حكمت ببطلان القضية, هل تقاربنا؟.
فلنعد لقضية الفتنة الطائفية, وأسألك:هل يتطابق موقفك الذي تعلنه أمام الناس حين تكون صحفياً يكتب في الأهرام مثلاً, وأن تكون إمام مسجد يخطب في الناس, أو تكون قاضياً أو وكيل نيابة أو ضابط شرطة يعرض أمامه قضية فتنة طائفية, أو تكون عضواً في وفد رسمي أو غير رسمي يزور دولة غربية وسئل عن رأيه, أو تكون تاجراً تتعامل مع العديد من النصارى, أو تكون مديراً لمؤسسة تحوي العديد من الطرفين,  هل يتطابق موقفك المعلن في كل هذه المواقف أم يتغير موقفك لعلمك بتبعات ما سيخرج منك في كل موقف؟.
ما زلت أشكرك على سلوكك المتحضر في النقاش

----------


## KANE2008

> هب أنني أتيتك بقضية خالفت فيها أهل السنة والجماعة, ما هي مرجعيتك للحكم فيها ؟, هل ستعتبر مخالفتي لأهل السنة والجماعة دليلاً كافياً لبطلان قضيتي أم ستحكم عقلك ومنطقك وفطرتك, فإذا وجدت قضيتي متوافقة معهم وافقتني, وإذا وجدت غير ذلك حكمت ببطلان القضية, هل تقاربنا؟.


قل ان كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعونى يحببكم الله
واهل السنه والجماعه تابعين للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
ومرجعيه المسلمين ثابته واضحه المعالم كتاب الله وسنته 
كتاب محكم من اله حكيم وسنه نبويه مطهره من نبى كريم
فاين التجديد ؟ وهل شريعتنا واحكامنا محتاجه الى فلسفه (وفلطحه ) فى الكلام ؟
افعل ولا تفعل والامر والنهى لحكمه لا يعلمها الى الله
ارتضيت بالله ربا وبالاسلام دينا فكن على طاعه الله ورسوله من اوامر ونواهى
والشرائع والاحكام لا تناقش ولا دخل للفسلفه بها
{هَاأَنتُمْ هَؤُلاء حَاجَجْتُمْ فِيمَا لَكُم بِهِ عِلمٌ فَلِمَ تُحَآجُّونَ فِيمَا لَيْسَ لَكُم بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَاللّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ} (66) سورة آل عمران
الاسلام دين اتباع وليس دين اهواء وتفسير (على الكيف )
والمرجعيه ثابته كتاب الله وسنته وليس مرجعيه عقليه او نفسيه او فكريه
{فَإِن لَّمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكَ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يَتَّبِعُونَ أَهْوَاءهُمْ وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّنِ اتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ بِغَيْرِ هُدًى مِّنَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ} (50) سورة القصص

واسوق المثل هنا للمدرسه (العصرانيه ) والتى لها جذور من مدرسه (المعتزله ) القديمه
والتى بالغت فى تعظيم دور العقل البشرى على حساب النص الشرعى
أما حديثاً فتعود جذورهم إلى مدرسة الأفغاني ومحمد عبده التي تابعت المعتزلة في تعظيمهم للعقل على حساب النص الشرعي، وفاقتهم –نتيجة للصدمة الحضارية مع الغرب- في تأويل كثير من حقائق الإسلام لتتوافق مع العصر      -زعموا!- فوقعوا لأجل هذا في انحرافات خطيرة، بل أمور لا يشك مسلم في كفرها –والعياذ بالله-. 
-يكمن داء العصرانيين منذ نشأتهم في "الهزيمة النفسية" التي لازمتهم عند احتكاك المسلمين في هذا العصر بالغرب المتفوق دنيوياً. فهذه الصدمة التي هزتهم أدت بهم إلى التنازل عن كثير من الحقائق الإسلامية التي ظنوها –لقصور عقولهم- تنافر تلك الحضارة الدنيوية. جاهلين أو متجاهلين أن الإسلام الصحيح لا يعارض أبدًا الحضارة الدنيوية النافعة، ومن ظن خلاف هذا فإنما أتي إما من جهله بالإسلام الصحيح الذي أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو من ضعف عقله. وأيضاً من ظن هذا الظن السيئ بدين الله عز وجل فهو في الحقيقة  -يطعن شاء أم أبى- في الإسلام وفي من ارتضاه ديناً خاتماً للأديان –سبحانه وتعالى-. 
-وهذه "الهزيمة" أو "التنازل" ورط العصرانيين في أمر خطير جدًا؛ هو كراهية بعض ما أنزل الله عز وجل أو جاء على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم مما لم تقبله عقولهم السقيمة أو ظنوه محرجاً لهم أمام الغرب المتفوق دنيويًا؛ متابعة للكفرة من اليهود والنصارى. 
وقد قال الله محذرًا من الوقوع في هذا المسلك المشين الذي يؤدي بصاحبه إلى الردة عن دين الإسلام: (إن الذين ارتدوا على أدبارهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى الشيطان سوَّل لهم وأملى لهم، ذلك بأنهم قالوا للذين كرهوا ما نزَّل الله سنطيعكم في بعض الأمر والله يعلم إسرارهم، فكيف إذا توفتهم الملائكة يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم، ذلك بأنهم اتبعوا ما أسخط الله وكرهوا رضوانه فأحبط أعمالهم). 


-يلتقي أفرد هذه الطائفة في المسائل الآتية: 
1-تقديسهم للعقل وتقديمه في كثير من الأحيان على نصوص الكتاب والسنة؛ التي يتكلفون ادعاء تناقضها مع عقولهم. 
2-تأويلهم المتكلف لآيات القرآن الكريم، وحملها على أهوائهم. 
3-تقسيمهم السنة النبوية إلى: تشريعية وغير تشريعية؛ ليتنصلوا من كثير من أوامره ونواهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
4-عدم قبولهم لحديث الآحاد في العقيدة؛ ليتسنى لهم رد كثير من الأحاديث النبوية التي لا تناسب عقولهم السقيمة؛ لاسيما في مجال الغيبيات. 
5-دعوتهم إلى "الاجتهاد" غير المنضبط بضوابط الشرع، وما بينه علماء الإسلام في هذا الأمر. لاسيما دعوتهم المتكررة إلى التجديد في أصول الفقه، ومحاولتهم نسف كثير من قضاياه وقواعده 
6-تهوينهم من شأن الحكم الإسلامي ووجوب تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية في بلاد المسلمين، والتقائهم مع العلمانيين دعاة فصل الدين عن الدولة. 
7-ردهم –عن طريق التأويل أو ترجيح الشاذ- لكثير من الأحكام الشرعية المتعلقة بالحدود. 
8-تهوينهم من أمر الربا المعاصر "ما يسمى الفائدة!". وبعضهم يبيحه صراحة. 
9-دعوتهم إلى "تحرير" المرأة المسلمة؛ من الحجاب الشرعي ومن كثير من الأحكام الشرعية المتعلقة بها. 
10-إلغاؤهم أحكام أهل الذمة؛ لأنها –عندهم- تفرق بين أبناء البلد الواحد!!، واستبدالها بحقوق "المواطنة"! التي تساوي بين المواطنين! –كما يقولون- ساء ما يحكمون. مما يؤدي بهم إلى مودة الكفار، وتوليهم.
11-غلوهم في تمجيد الديمقراطية الغربية، والإدعاء بأنها ضرورة للعالم الإسلامي في مقابل ما يسمونه الحكومات الدكتاتورية. مع جهلهم أو تجاهلهم لطبيعة الدولة في الإسلام؛ والخلط بينها وبين ما يسمى "الحكومة الدينية" التي وجدت في أوربا. 
12-تمجيدهم للفرق والشخصيات المنحرفة في التاريخ الإسلامي؛ وعلى رأسها "المعتزلة". 
13-دعوة بعضهم إلى "توحيد الأديان" ! وتغييب التقسيمات الشرعية "المسلمين، الكفار" أو مفهوم الولاء والبراء ونحوها مما يعارض فكرتهم الخبيثة. مع تصريحهم بعدم كفر اليهود والنصارى!! 

{لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلاَّ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُواْ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ} (73) سورة المائدة

والبعض الآخر منهم لا يدعو إلى ذلك صراحة وإنما يتستر خلف تسميتهم "أهل الكتاب" ! ولا يسميهم "كفارًا"! كل هذا إرضاء لإخوان القردة والخنازير وعُبَّاد الصليب ممن قال الله عنهم (أولئك هم شر البرية). 
14-إنكارهم بل محاربتهم لفريضة "الجهاد" لأنها تخالف أفكارهم السابقة من توحيد للأديان، أو عدم تكفير الكفار، أو الاندماج معهم وتغييب مبدأ الولاء والبراء. 
وبعضهم يقصر مفهوم "الجهاد" على ما يسمى "جهاد الدفع" فقط؛ لأنه لا يتعارض مع أفكارهم السابقة، ثم يحاول جهده إثبات أن جهاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته الكرام كان من هذا النوع!
15-دعوتهم إلى "الحرية الفكرية" أو ما يسمونه "التعددية" في المجتمع المسلم، ولو كانت تضم الكفار وأهل البدع! دون تمييز بين "حق" و"باطل"، مفترين على الله وعلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنهما "يريدان" أو "يرضيان" بهذه التعددية. خالطين بين "الإرادة الكونية" و"الإرادة الشرعية". فعندهم كل ما أراده الله "كوناً" فقد أراده "شرعاً"! وما دام أن هذه الفرق البدعية قد وجدت في تاريخ المسلمين فإنها –عندهم- مما يُحمد ولا يذم! ولهذا تجدهم يمدحون ذلك ولا ينكرونه، بل هذه الفرق البدعية –في نظرهم- طريق موصل إلى الله! وليس هذا مقام التفصيل.

16-أخيراً: سخريتهم ولمزهم أتباع دعوة الكتاب والسنة والتنفير منهم بشتى الأساليب، ولو أداهم ذلك إلى الكذب عليهم واختلاق القصص الخيالية

ومن تأمل أهداف هذه الفئة العصرانية وجدها تلتقي مع أهداف "العلمانية" في عالمنا الإسلامي، وإنما الاختلاف هو في الواجهة فقط، فهما وجهان لعملة واحدة، 

واختم قولى بقول الله عز وجل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{وَمَن يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلاَمِ دِينًا فَلَن يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ} (85) سورة آل عمران

{رُّبَمَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَوْ كَانُواْ مُسْلِمِينَ} (2) سورة الحجر

{إِنَّمَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَأَخْرَجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ وَظَاهَرُوا عَلَى إِخْرَاجِكُمْ أَن تَوَلَّوْهُمْ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُمْ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ} (9) سورة الممتحنة

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِّنكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ} (51) سورة المائدة

صدق الله العظيم
واسف لشططى بعيدا عن هدف الموضوع الاساسى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بيقولوا فى الأمثال الشعبية المصرية
صاحب بالين كداب
وبكده صاحب جوازين سفر يبقى إييه؟!
*

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأستاذ/كان...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أتمنى أن تزيل مقالك بإسمك الحقيقي ليتسنى لنا مخاطبتك به
برجاء الدخول على موقع جوجل ثم موقع knol ثم البحث عن موضوع منهج القطيع, وأتمنى التعليق عليه
أسألك سؤالاً: أكمل العبارة الآتية: الدين هو الوحي + .........
برجاء الإجابة ليتسنى لي مناقشتك في طرحك

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> برجاء الدخول على موقع جوجل ثم موقع knol ثم البحث عن موضوع


 
ممنوع وضع الروابط الدعائية بالمنتدى
واحد يقوللي بس ده ماحطش رابط أقوله بس ده شرح الرابط وكيفية الوصول للموضوع تفرق إيه ...

وبعدين ماحدش عبرك ورد عليك هناك ..
أنت لسه جديد ومحتاج زباين ولا إيه ...
عموماً ماأنصحكش تلم زباين من المنتدى ده لأن التعليقات كده هتضايقك جداً ...
دور على ناس مغيبين أو ناس تدفعلهم فلوس ويعلقوا على مقالاتك ويقولوا إللي نفسك تسمعه ... 
طريق السلامة ياأبو نسمة  :Bye:

----------


## KANE2008

> أتمنى أن تزيل مقالك بإسمك الحقيقي ليتسنى لنا مخاطبتك به


kane كويس واسمى الحقيقى ما يهمكش فى شىء  :: 
ومش خوف ولا تهرب واعتقد ان كل الاعضاء يعلمون من انا جيدا فقضيه الاسامى دى منتهيه وقديمه
وعلى العموم اسمى محمد  :: 




> برجاء الدخول على موقع جوجل ثم موقع knol ثم البحث عن موضوع منهج القطيع, وأتمنى التعليق عليه


جارى البحث والمشاهده





> أسألك سؤالاً: أكمل العبارة الآتية: الدين هو الوحي + .........
> برجاء الإجابة ليتسنى لي مناقشتك في طرحك


الطرح الاساسى للموضوع هوا الوحده الوطنيه وكيفيه معالجه تداعيتها بشتى الوجوه
وايضا مناقشه اسبابها وسلبياتها وايجابيتها
وعلى قد فهمى وادراكى انت وعلاء فرج اتخذتم موقف المدافع عن حقوق النصارى وايضا اخذتم موقف الضد من الاسلام
وطبعا اى مسلم غيور على دينه لازم هايكون ليه رد فعل وانا منهم وبالفعل تم الرد عليك انت وعلاء فرج باكتر من شكل وباكتر من اسلوب
تطور الموضوع من حضرتك لتجهيل كل المدافعين عن عقيدتهم وبانهم (ما فهموش الاسلام بشكل صحيح )
فتسائل البعض منهم (ماهو المفهوم الصحيح للاسلام ) من وجهه نظركم ؟
فكان الرد من حضرتك انك هاتعرض الاسلام بشكل جديد وايضا هاتفسر كتاب الله بشكل جديد ضاربا بكل التفاسير عرض الحائط (واللى كلها مستقاه من السلف الصالح رضى الله عنهم اجمعين ومن السنه النبويه المطهره ) متجاهلا اهم ركائز التفسير (اتقان اللغه العربيه لغه القرءان الكريم واتقان قواعد النحو والصرف بالاضافه للعديد من دراسات الفقه والشريعه والقياس مستندا على ما جاء فى صحاح الاحاديث الشريفه )
واللى انا شايفه فى فكرك وليس شخصك انك منتمى لمدرسه المعتزله الحديثه (ومش هاقول علمانى علشان ما اندرجش تحت بند الظن) فانا لا اعرفك وليس لى سابقه مناقشه معك وبالتالى عرضت معلوماتى عن تلك المدرسه وافكارها وما تدعو اليه من فكر هدام بمسمى الحريه
واللى بيتنافى تماما مع ابسط قواعد الاسلام والعقيده من اتباع ما انزل الله على رسوله من اوامر ونواهى
وما يسبقها من ايمان تام بالغيبيات كالملائكه والكتب والرسل والساعه وغيرها من الايمانيات التى لا نقاش فيها ولا راى

اما تعريف الدين
فله العديد من التعاريف
فلغويا ( الدين أو الديانة ) من دان –خضع وذل- ودان بكذا فهي "ديانة" وهو دَيِّن؛ وتديَّن به فهو متدين؛ و( الدِّين ) إذا أطلق يراد به: ما يَتَدَيَّنُ به الرجل، ويدين به من اعتقاد وسلوك
فانت مدين لله خلقك فسواك فعدلك فى اى صوره ما شاء ركبك
اجرى عليك رزقا واذا مرضت شفاك واذا جزعت ارضاك وهذه نبذه من فضائله على جميع خلقه سواء مؤمن او كافر
فمن ادرك حقه ادرك انه مدين لله وانه له ولا تتم حياته الا به والعاقبه فى الاخره بين يديه
ومن نعم الله على عباده انه لم يتركهم سدى لاهوائهم بل بعث بالرسل والكتب لتوضيح منهجه من اوامره ونواهيه
وايضا لتذكره الانسان بامم سابقه رفضت هذا المنهج وضربت به عرض الحائط فحق عليها القول

{وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لاَ تَعْبُدُونَ إِلاَّ اللّهَ وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَاناً وَذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَقُولُواْ لِلنَّاسِ حُسْناً وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتُواْ الزَّكَاةَ ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنكُمْ وَأَنتُم مِّعْرِضُونَ} (83) سورة البقرة

واخيرا جاءت اللبنه الاخيره لتكمله ما سبق من الاخلاق والقيم والعبادات
جاءت بعد زخم التحريف والابتداع وبعد ان خيمت سحب الجهاله والكفران على البشر
جاءت بشرى ونور وسلام وهدى بميقات مليك مقتدر
انه الاسلام دين الله وشريعته ورساله عظيمه اتت تبيانا لكل شىء وهدى ورحمه للعالمين
وكما الحال فى رساله عظيمه فلابد لها من رجل عظيم
انه خير خلق الله المصطفى محمد صلاه الله وسلامه عليه
اوحى الله اليه ان اقرا لتكون اول امر الهى للمسلمين والمؤمنين ان اقرؤا
لتعلموا وتتثبتوا ان الله هوا الخالق وهوا المعلم وهوا العليم
اقرؤا لتعرفوا هدفكم ولما الله خلقكم ولتعلموا ايضا وتبلغوا رسالته

اما جملتك التى تريدنى  اكمالها 
الدين = الوحى + البلاغ 

مصداقا لقوله تعالى
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{وَإِذَا لَمْ تَأْتِهِم بِآيَةٍ قَالُواْ لَوْلاَ اجْتَبَيْتَهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَتَّبِعُ مَا يِوحَى إِلَيَّ مِن رَّبِّي هَذَا بَصَآئِرُ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ} (203) سورة الأعراف

{وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ قَالَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءنَا ائْتِ بِقُرْآنٍ غَيْرِ هَذَا أَوْ بَدِّلْهُ قُلْ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أُبَدِّلَهُ مِن تِلْقَاء نَفْسِي إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلاَّ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ إِنِّي أَخَافُ إِنْ عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ} (15) سورة يونس

{فَإنْ حَآجُّوكَ فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ وَقُل لِّلَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ الْكِتَابَ وَالأُمِّيِّينَ أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ فَإِنْ أَسْلَمُواْ فَقَدِ اهْتَدَواْ وَّإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلاَغُ وَاللّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ} (20) سورة آل عمران

{وَأَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَأَطِيعُواْ الرَّسُولَ وَاحْذَرُواْ فَإِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلاَغُ الْمُبِينُ} (92) سورة المائدة

{مَّا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلاَّ الْبَلاَغُ وَاللّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا تَكْتُمُونَ} (99) سورة المائدة

صدق الله العظيم

ولى عوده اخرى باذن الله للتعقيب لقصر الوقت

----------


## KANE2008

معلش بس انا باستاذن من الاداره والاستاذ سيد علشان ماحدش يقول انتم انحرفتم عن اصل الموضوع
هل ممكن انى انقل و اعقب على الموضوع اللى ابو المكارم طرحه خارج المنتدى ؟
واللى اسف فى تعبيرى انها زبالات فكريه رديئه لا تمت للاسلام بصله 
وكان دين الله ناقص او قديم ويحتاج الى التجديد والتعديل
فهو لا يعلم الا عن جهل او تجاهل ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هوا خاتم الانبياء وان الاسلام هوا اخر رساله 
تامه غير ناقصه او منقوصه وليس بها شبهه تحريف وهى اساس الحساب منذ نشاتها وحتى قيام الساعه
واسف انى هاضع رابط لموضوعه وان شاءت الاداره ان تحذفه فلتفعل
ولكن لابين لباقى المشاركين مدى ضلالات وانحرافات فكر هذا المدعو ابو المكارم
والموضوع اسمه التجديد فى الدين
وده رابط الموضوع
هنااااااااا

وبعدين انت قولت هنا اكتر من مره انك استاذ فى الفلسفه
وحاطط توقيعك فى المدونه انك طبيب !!!

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأستاذ/ محمد(كان):...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سأعيد عليك السؤال: إن الدين الذي أنزله الله على العباد وأمرهم بالإيمان به, والذي من يرفضه أو يرفض شيئاً منه يصبح كافراً به, هذا الدين هو الوحي+.....أكمل
إنني طبيب ولست أستاذاً في الفلسفة, ولم أقل ذلك.
إنك صنفتني مع المعتزلة الجدد, ووصفت المعتزلة بصفات لا يشك أحد في كفر من يتصف بها, سأخبرك بمعلومة لعلها غائبة عنك:المعتزلة كانوا أساتذة العلم والفكر في زمانهم, وحين طردوا من الساحة لم يبق فيها إلا أصحاب منهج القطيع, والذين يرون في الطاعة العمياء ليس منهجاً فحسب بل لذة واستمتاعاً, إذا أردت أن نلتقي بعيداً عن المنتدى فأنا أوافق, إتصل بي على الخاص وحدد الزمان والمكان والأشخاص الذين سيكونون حكاماً بيننا.

----------


## KANE2008

يبدو ان ما ورد من حقائق فى مشاركاتى قد اربكتك فلم تستطع القراءه جيدا  :: 
راجع مشاركاتى وهاتجد الرد على سؤالك ان شاء الله
وارد عليه تانى باختصار
الدين الاسلامى = الوحى (رساله وتشريع من الله عز وجل )+ البلاغ (تبليغ هذه الرساله بواسطه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم )+ نشر( بواسطه الصحابه والتابعين رضوان الله عليهم  وعلماء ينقلوا هذه الرساله كامله بدون زياده او نقص )
وكل هذا تحت غطاء قوله تعالى 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ} (9) سورة الحجر
صدق الله العظيم

فالله هو الحافظ ولم يذكر ان الذكر له مجددون وله مبتدعون وله محرفون 
واحب اسالك سؤال معين ياللى بتقول فى موضوعك بتاع تجديد الدين




> إن كل ما عدا الوحي لا يعد من الإسلام بل يكون من إضافات البشر بدءً من النبي(ص) إلى الصحابة والتابعين والعلماء والفقهاء والمجتهدين.


يعنى انت بتلغى السنه النبويه المطهره كامله ولا تعترف بها ؟
لانك ادخلت النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم من ضمن الطائفه البشريه وان اضافتها مش من الوحى ولا الاسلام
من اين علمت اركان الاسلام وعدد ركعات الصلاه ؟
وهل ينطق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن هوى ؟
وكان من يوحى له الشيطان وليس الله عز وجل ؟
الجمله دى وان لم يخونك اللفظ فيها فهى كفر بواح اعاذنا الله 
وذلك مصداقا لقوله تعالى
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{قُل لاَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِندِي خَزَآئِنُ اللّهِ وَلا أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ وَلا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي مَلَكٌ إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلاَّ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ أَفَلاَ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ} (50) سورة الأنعام

{وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ قَالَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءنَا ائْتِ بِقُرْآنٍ غَيْرِ هَذَا أَوْ بَدِّلْهُ قُلْ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أُبَدِّلَهُ مِن تِلْقَاء نَفْسِي إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلاَّ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ إِنِّي أَخَافُ إِنْ عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ} (15) سورة يونس

{وَاتَّبِعْ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ وَاصْبِرْ حَتَّىَ يَحْكُمَ اللّهُ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ} (109) سورة يونس

{وَاتَّبِعْ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا} (2) سورة الأحزاب

صدق الله العظيم

وما خفى كان اعظم والحمد لله الذى جعلك تسطر بيدك ما يدينك ويكشف سوء مقصدك وفسادك بين الناس  :: 
واقل زياره لموضوعك ومطابقتها بوصف المعتزله الجدد سيجدها متطابقه تماما  :y: 
ووصفى للمعتزله ليس منى ولا من تعريفى وتستطيع ان ترجع الى كتاب الملل والنحل  :: 
اما العصريون والمعتزله الجدد فهذا تصنيف لعلماء وساد اجلاء افاضل من اهل العلم والراسخون فيه
 وليس تصنيفك الذى لا يعتمد على اى مرجعيه الا هواك الشخصى والذى لا اراه الا فى ضلال
فانت شبهت المسلمين وعلمائهم بالخراف او الحيوانات تسير فى قطعان 
واحسب تشبيهك هذا ذما وسوء ادب منك لانى سىء الظن بطبعى  ::  
ولكن من حسن الظن لا اراه الا مديحا  :: 
نعم فهم قطعان تمشى وراء حاديهم الاعظم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى خطاه وخطى سلفه الصالح رضى الله عنهم وارضاهم وما احسنها من تبعيه ارجو الله ان نكون مع هذا القطيع وان نلتقى بحادينا فى الجنه باذن الله ونشرب من يديه شربه لا نظما بعدها ابدا  :: 
ومن ضل عن القطيع افترسته الذئاب وما اكثر اشكالها والوانها فى عصرنا الحالى
ولا اظن الذئاب تلتفت للشاه المعتله التى لا تستطيع اللحاق بالقطيع فهى معتله بطبعها واكلها يورث الاسقام  :: 
اما الشياه الصحيحه فهى الهدف لكل فكر هدام ان جاز التشبيه ليلبسوا على الناس دينهم ويجعلون الدين هوى ياخذون منه ما يناسب ويتركون مالا يوافق طبائعهم المنحله المعتله وليس دين  تشريع للتقويم والاصلاح
كارتك اتحرق يا ابو المكارم  :: 
شوف كارت تانى تلعب بيه علشان بفضل الله وتوفيقه احرقهولك هوا كمان  :: 
اما بالنسبه انك تقابلنى وجها لوجه فدى صعبه شويه  :: 
ولا انت عايز تقول كلام ما تقدرش تقوله فى المنتدى فعايز تبعد عنه  :: 
وانا مش محتاجك ولا محتاج مقابلتك فى شىء لانك واضح ومكشوف جدا  :: 
 والحمد لله دينى ويقينى وايمانى بالله مش محتاج تجديد
وارجو من الله الثبات على الحق
{رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ} (8) سورة آل عمران

وما انصحكش انى اقابلك بره المنتدى لانى وللاسف نافذ الصبر جدا  :: 
واحيانا ما تسبق يدى لسانى للدفاع 
وخاصه ان كان الدفاع عن الدين او العقيده
وساعتها مش هاينفعك وسطاء ولا حكام  :: 
وعلشان انا شرقاوى وفلاح واحنا برضه اهل كرم  :: 
بيتى مفتوح لك فى اى وقت  :: 
والعنوان ما يتوهش  :: 

USA /TEXAS.ST/Kent/Northen area/Kryn Roffner bulding ,5th floor , f25

سلاما  ::

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

ستظل الأمة كغيرها من الأمم تتكون من فرق من البشر, فريق يرى في الطاعة العمياء للنص عبادة لله, وفريق يرى في فهم النص من خلال العقل والمنطق والفطرة عبادة لله, وقد حدث في عهد النبي(ص) حادثة بني قريظة, حيث قال لهم الرسول (ص) :لا يصلين أحدكم العصر إلا في بني قريظة, فلما أسرعوا تلبية لقول النبي وجدوا أن صلاة العصر ستفوتهم, فقال فريق منهم: نصلي العصر, إنما أمرنا النبي بذلك بغرض الإسراع, فصلوا العصر, أما الفريق الآخر فلم يصل العصر إلا بعد وصوله لبني قريظة متأخراً عن وقته, فلما عرضوا الأمر على الرسول لم يحكم لفريق منهم وقبل اجتهادهم.
ولكن هناك حادثتان وقعتا في عهده (ص) وحكم فيهما, الحادثة الأولى حيت أصبح أحد المقاتلين جنباً وكان هناك جرح كبير في رأسه, فسأل من معه فقالوا له: لكي تصلي لابد أن تغتسل,فاغتسل فمات, فلما بلغ ذلك الرسول قال: قتلوه قتلهم الله, إنما كان يكفيه التيمم, والقصة الثانية حين أمر الرسول أميراً على جماعة وأمرهم بطاعته, فأوقد لهم ناراً وأمرهم بالدخول فيها فرفضوا وقالوا :إنما آمنا لنخرج منها, فلما عادوا وأخبروا الرسول (ص) قال :لو دخلوها ما خرجوا منها.
في قصة بني قريظة كان الاجتهاد في أداء الصلاة أو اتباع النص أمران ليس في أحدهما مخالفة للعقل والمنطق والفطرة, فأقر الرسول الفريقان في اجتهادهما, وفي القصة الثانية كان النص المعلوم لدى الصحابة وقتها يؤدي تطبيقه  لأمر يخالف العقل والمنطق والفطرة, فأعملوا النص ولم يعملوا عقولهم ومنطقهم وفطرتهم, فكان الدعاء عليهم: قتلوه قتلهم الله, وفي الثالثة كان النص (طاعة الأمير إتباعاً لأمر الرسول) مخالفاً للعقل والمنطق والفطرة فلم يعمل به الصحابة وأعملوا عقولهم ومنطقهم وفطرتهم, فكان جواب النبي مؤيداً لهم.ألا تذكرون من ظل يأكل في رمضان وهو يضع أمامه خيطين أحدهما أبيض والآخر أسود, فلما استطاع أن يفرق بينهما بدأ صيامه, فلما بلغ ذلك النبي(ص) ضحك وقال له: إنك امرؤ عريض القفا, إنما هو الفصل بين الليل والنهار.
لن تفتقر الأمة إلى أهل منهج القطيع, ولن يخلو أي عصر من أهل العقل والمنطق والفطرة

----------


## KANE2008

بالله تقول وتغير احسن اسطوانتك بقت مشروخه وما بتطربش  :: 
والحمد لله ان الناس شافتك على حقيقتك واصبح كلامك بلا وزن او ركيزه
بالون كبير لا يربطه بارض الواقع اى شىء فتاره يحمل على انه كلام معتزله وتاره علمانيه وتاره صوفيه  :: 
واكاد اقسم بالله واجزم انك نفسك لا تعلم فى اى اتجاه تذهب  :: 

{مُّذَبْذَبِينَ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ لاَ إِلَى هَؤُلاء وَلاَ إِلَى هَؤُلاء وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللّهُ فَلَن تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلاً} (143) سورة النساء

{ فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللّهِ كَذِبًا لِيُضِلَّ النَّاسَ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ} (144) سورة الأنعام

{الَّذِينَ يَسْتَحِبُّونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الآخِرَةِ وَيَصُدُّونَ عَن سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَيَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجًا أُوْلَئِكَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ بَعِيدٍ} (3) سورة إبراهيم

{الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا} (104) سورة الكهف




> إن كل ما عدا الوحي لا يعد من الإسلام بل يكون من إضافات البشر بدءً من النبي(ص) إلى الصحابة والتابعين والعلماء والفقهاء والمجتهدين


تعطيل كامل للسنه المطهره  :: 
لانها من اضافه بشر ههههههههه الا وهوا سيدنا محمد خير خلق الله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه
لا ورواه الاحاديث كمان لا يعتد بكلامهم  :: 
اى منطق واى عقل واى فطره فى كلامك ايه المدعى ؟
وانت تجهل كافه عشائر المسلمين وتتفرد لنفسك بمذهب المعتزله بالفهم الصحيح للدين
وايضا تدعى التجديد فى عقائد الدين وماهو الا تحريف وتخريف
والدال على ذلك الافك الذى تتحدث به فى مدونتك واللى بتضع فيه قواعد جديده للاسلام 
وكانك نبى مرسل ارسله الله للضالين من الامه ليصحح لهم الدين ويجدده 

انظروا الى تلك الفقره من القاذورات الفكريه




> إن نصوص الوحي الخاصة بالأحكام هي تطبيق لأصل وليست أصلاً في ذاتها,ولهذا فيمكن تعديلها بالزيادة او النقص أو تجميد العمل بها طبقاً للأصل(المرجعية الحاكمة:العقل والفطرة والغريزة وإعمار الكون).


{يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ لاَ يَحْزُنكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ آمَنَّا بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَلَمْ تُؤْمِن قُلُوبُهُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ هِادُواْ سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ سَمَّاعُونَ لِقَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِن بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ يَقُولُونَ إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْ هَذَا فَخُذُوهُ وَإِن لَّمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ فَاحْذَرُواْ وَمَن يُرِدِ اللّهُ فِتْنَتَهُ فَلَن تَمْلِكَ لَهُ مِنَ اللّهِ شَيْئًا أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِدِ اللّهُ أَن يُطَهِّرَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ} (41) سورة المائدة




> إن شيئاً مما يجتهد به البشر ويبدعون من فكر ومشاريع وتحضر ويحكم عليه أهل الحكمة والعدل بالصواب والاستقامة فهو من الإسلام وإن لم يوجد به نص معروف من الوحي,وإن كل ما يحكم به أهل الحكمة والعدل بالخطأ والانحراف فإنه ليس من الإسلام حتى وإن فهم من فهم من المسلمين كائناً من كان أن ذلك من الإسلام , فلا صواب ولا خير يفتقد في الإسلام,ولا انحراف ولا فساد ولا زيغ يمكن أن يجده أحد في الإسلام


طب تقدر تقولى مين هما اهل الحكمه والصواب والعدل اللى انت بترمز ليهم دول  :: 
اوعى يكون مجلس العزابه او المعاونين ليهم  :: 
يعنى يا جماعه من الاخر البوذيين مسلمين طالما هما متحضرين
والهندوس كمان مسلمين طالما متحضرين ومفكرين
والبهائيين مسلمين كمان طالما متحضرين ومفكرين
طب شوفتوا المفاجاه الكبيره بقى هههههههههههههه
اليهود لو مفكرين ومتحضرين ممكن يكونوا مسلمين ومسلمين بالاوى كمان هههههههههههههههههه
شوفتوا حلاوه التجديد فى الدين  :: 
طب معلش سؤال لمجدد الدين ابو المكارم  :: 
ايه رايك فى فريضه الجهاد ؟
ماحدش يساعده يا جماعه هوا شاطر وهايجاوب بنفسه  :: 


بجد كلامك زى اللوز وفى سواقط كتير جدا  :good: 
وكل ما افضى شويه هاقتبس منه واجى تانى احط واعلق عليه  :: 
ويارب تشوفه وكل المسلمين تشوفه فى صحيفتك يوم القيامه وانت واقف امام الله وبتقوله انا باجدد فى دينك  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل عسل

----------


## KANE2008

تلاحق الناس بالرسول 
قال ابن إسحاق : وتلاحق به الناس فأتى رجال منهم من بعد العشاء الآخرة ولم يصلوا العصر لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  لا يصلين أحد العصر إلا ببني قريظة  فشغلهم ما لم يكن من بد في حربهم وأبوا أن يصلوا ، لقول رسول الله  حتى تأتوا بني قريظة  فصلوا العصر بها ، بعد العشاء الآخرة فما عابهم الله بذلك في كتابه ولا عنفهم به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . حدثني بهذا الحديث أبي إسحاق بن يسار ، عن معبد بن كعب بن مالك الأنصاري . 

فقه لا يصلين أحدكم العصر إلا في بني قريظة 

وذكر قوله عليه السلام  لا يصلين أحدكم العصر إلا في بني قريظة  فغربت عليهم الشمس قبلها ، فصلوا العصر بها بعد العشاء الآخرة فما عابهم الله بذلك في كتابه ولا عنفهم به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي هذا من الفقه أنه لا يعاب على من أخذ بظاهر حديث أو آية فقد صلت منهم طائفة قبل أن تغرب الشمس وقالوا : لم يرد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إخراج الصلاة عن وقتها ، وإنما أراد الحث والإعجال فما عنف أحد من الفريقين وفي هذا دليل على أن كل مختلفين في الفروع من المجتهدين مصيب وفي حكم داود وسليمان في الحرث أصل لهذا الأصل أيضا ، فإنه قال سبحانه  ففهمناها سليمان وكلا آتينا حكما وعلما  [ الأنبياء 79 ] ، ولا يستحيل أن يكون الشيء صوابا في حق إنسان وخطأ في حق غيره فيكون من اجتهد في مسألة فأداه اجتهاده إلى التحليل مصيبا في استحلاله وآخر اجتهد فأداه اجتهاده ونظره إلى تحريمها ، مصيبا في تحريمها ، وإنما المحال أن يحكم في النازلة بحكمين متضادين في حق شخص واحد وإنما عسر فهم هذا الأصل على طائفتين الظاهرية والمعتزلة  (مش ناسيينك يا ابو المكارم  ::  هههههه )، أما الظاهرية فإنهم علقوا الأحكام بالنصوص فاستحال عندهم أن يكون النص يأتي بحظر وإباحة معا إلا على وجه النسخ وأما المعتزلة ، فإنهم علقوا الأحكام بتقبيح العقل وتحسينه فصار حسن الفعل عندهم أو قبحه صفة عين فاستحال عندهم أن يتصف فعل بالحسن في حق زيد والقبح في حق عمرو ، كما يستحيل ذلك في الألوان والأكوان وغيرهما من الصفات القائمة بالذوات وأما ما عدا هاتين الطائفتين من أرباب الحقائق فليس الحظر والإباحة عندهم بصفات أعيان وإنما هي صفات أحكام والحكم من الله تعالى يحكم بالحظر في النازلة على من أداه واجتهاده إلى الحظر وكذلك الإباحة والندب والإيجاب والكراهة كلها صفات أحكام فكل مجتهد وافق اجتهاده وجها من التأويل وكان عنده من أدوات الاجتهاد ما يترفع به عن حضيض التقليد إلى هضبة النظر فهو مصيب في اجتهاده مصيب للحكم الذي تعبد به وإن تعبد غيره في تلك النازلة بعينها بخلاف ما تعبد هو به فلا يعد في ذلك إلا على من لا يعرف الحقائق أو عدل به الهوى عن أوضح الطريق .

----------


## KANE2008

شرح حديث قصة صاحب الشجة



قال المؤلف رحمه الله تعالى: [ باب: المجروح يتيمم. حدثنا موسى بن عبد الرحمن الأنطاكي حدثنا محمد بن سلمة عن الزبير بن خريق عن عطاء عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: (خرجنا في سفر فأصاب رجلاً منا حجر فشجه في رأسه، ثم احتلم، فسأل أصحابه فقال: هل تجدون لي رخصة في التيمم؟ فقالوا: ما نجد لك رخصة وأنت تقدر على الماء، فاغتسل فمات، فلما قدمنا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر بذلك فقال: قتلوه! قتلهم الله، ألا سألوا إذ لم يعلموا؛ فإنما شفاء العي السؤال؟ إنما كان يكفيه أن يتيمم ويعصر أو يعصب -شك موسى - على جرحه خرقة، ثم يمسح عليها ويغسل سائر جسده) ]. وهذا الحديث ضعيف في سنده الزبير بن خريق ضعيف، قال في التقريب: لين الحديث. *وهذا الحديث مشهور عند الفقهاء ولكنه ضعيف*

----------


## طائر الشرق

انا تهت عن الموضوع الاساسى
هو عن الجندية بتاعت ابو المكارم ولا عم المعزلة اللى كلنا  عارفين فكرهم الضال وهو بيتشرف بالانتماء ليها ولا عن الشيعة 

هو مش الموضوع عن الفتنة الطائفية اللى مش لاقيين لها حل لمدة 240 مشاركة حتى الان

----------


## KANE2008

‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عُمَرُ بْنُ حَفْصِ بْنِ غِيَاثٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبِي ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشُ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏سَعْدُ بْنُ عُبَيْدَةَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عَلِيٍّ ‏ ‏رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ 
‏بَعَثَ النَّبِيُّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏سَرِيَّةً وَأَمَّرَ عَلَيْهِمْ رَجُلًا مِنْ ‏ ‏الْأَنْصَارِ ‏ ‏وَأَمَرَهُمْ أَنْ يُطِيعُوهُ فَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَقَالَ أَلَيْسَ قَدْ أَمَرَ النَّبِيُّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏أَنْ تُطِيعُونِي قَالُوا بَلَى قَالَ قَدْ عَزَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ لَمَا جَمَعْتُمْ حَطَبًا وَأَوْقَدْتُمْ نَارًا ثُمَّ دَخَلْتُمْ فِيهَا فَجَمَعُوا حَطَبًا فَأَوْقَدُوا نَارًا فَلَمَّا هَمُّوا بِالدُّخُولِ فَقَامَ يَنْظُرُ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ قَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِنَّمَا تَبِعْنَا النَّبِيَّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏فِرَارًا مِنْ النَّارِ أَفَنَدْخُلُهَا فَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ كَذَلِكَ إِذْ خَمَدَتْ النَّارُ وَسَكَنَ غَضَبُهُ فَذُكِرَ لِلنَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ ‏ ‏لَوْ دَخَلُوهَا مَا خَرَجُوا مِنْهَا أَبَدًا إِنَّمَا الطَّاعَةُ فِي الْمَعْرُوفِ ‏



ابقى كمل الحديث للاخر يا مجدد الدين  :: 
ولا انت بتعتبر قصقصه الاحاديث من التجديد ؟
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## KANE2008

كله محصل بعضه يا هيثم والله 
والكفر واعداء الدين مله واحده وعلى طريق واحد
سواء علمانيين او شيعه او اعداء الله
ومشاركاتى رد على هذا المدعى المدعو بابو المكارم 
والحمد لله انه افتضح امره بنفسه
وكل خبيث لا يخفى عن الفطره السليمه وخاصه فطره المسلم
ربنا ينجينا من شرهم وفتنتهم
واسف على التعقيب والاطاله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

يظل الإنسان يكتشف أن له عقل فإذا أستخدم عقله فيما يفيد الناس ذكره التاريخ أما إذا تفاخر بعقله وأخذ يطيح بعقول الأخريين فلن يجد لعقله سكن بين العقلاء .
 المعتزلة حكموا العقل وظلوا يعظمونه فاصابهم جنون العظمة وتمسكوا بفكرهم بجنون  وخرجو عن المنهج الصحيح وكانت فتنة خلق القرآن الكريم فتصدى لهم الأمام احمد بن حنبل ولقى منهم ومن الحاكم الذى كان على فكرهم الكثير والكثير حتى نصره الله عليهم ومن هنا فهمنا لماذا كان الإمام احمد بن حنبل متشدداً .
التجديد فى الإسلام لا يعنى هدمه بل التمسك به وتطويع المستجدات لصحيح الدين فحتماً أى نظرية مخالفة للدين حتى وإن بدت فى وقتها صحيحة إلا أن الزمن والإكتشافات الجديدة تثبت أنها مغلوطة ويظل الدين كما أنزله الخالق سبحانه وتعالى على نبيه ( دين الفطرة والصفاء والنقاء والحق والفضيلة ).
الإمام الشيخ الشعراوى رحمه الله رفض أن يطلق على كتبه تفسير القرآن وأستبدلها بعبارة محاولة عصرية لفهم القرآن فهل نفهم معنى ما أراده .
أطل علينا فى عصور سابقة المعتزلة واليوم يطل علينا من يدعون بالقرأنين الذين ينكرون السنة الشريفة جملة وتفصيلاً كما يطل علينا الأن من يدعى أنه المهدى المنتظر فى السعودية ولو دخلت فى فكرهم وماشيتهم على ظاهر ما يقولونه  فقد تصدقهم ثم تتوه معهم .
الفتنة تطل برأسها الكريه ليس بين أبناء الوطن من المسلمين والمسيحيين ولكن بين المسلمين والمسلمين والمسيحيين والمسحيين وإذا لم ننتبه للفتنة الوافدة الينا من الخارج ويقويها ضعاف النفوس فى الداخل فقل على بلدنا أى شىء إلا السلام .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

إن هناك حديثاً يخبرنا فيه رسول الله أن الله يبعث للأمة على رأس كل مائة سنة من يجدد لها دينها, فما معنى تجديد الدين؟, وهل سيقبل الناس جميعاً تجديد دينهم؟, وماذا سيكون حجة من يرفض التجديد؟, وما هي الأسس والقواعد التي نقبل بها التجديد أو نرفضه؟, وهل  يمكن أن نضع أسساً وقواعد لقبول التجديد تكون في ذاتها معوقة للتجديد ورافضة له ومبقية على ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا؟, مازلت أفكر معكم.

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

سئلت عن الجهاد, الجهاد هو بذل الجهد لترجيح كفة على أخرى في أي صراع بين طائفتين, فإن كانت الكفة المرجحة بالجهاد هي كفة الحق والعدل والمساواة والرحمة والاستقامة فالجهاد في سبيل الله, وإن كانت كفة الانتماء والعصبية والظلم والبغي فهو جهاد في سبيل الشيطان والمصلحة , من هنا يكون الجهاد بالكلمة والموقف والمال والجهد والسلاح.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بدون تعليق
قناة القمص المشلوح زكريا بطرس تبث على القمر الصناعى المصرى

  كتب   عمرو بيومى    ٧/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩
[ الفقى]
الفقى

فوجىء العديد من المصريين باستقبال بث قناة الحياة التبشيرية التى تقدم برامج القمص المشلوح زكريا بطرس المسيئة للإسلام على تردد القمر الصناعى المصرى «النايل سات» منذ أيام، مما أثار غضب المسلمين، خاصة أن البث يأتى قبل أيام قليلة من قدوم شهر رمضان المبارك.

وأعربت بعض المواقع القبطية ـ مثل الحق والضلال، ومنتدى الطريق إلى الخلاص، وكنيستك الالكترونية ـ عن سعادتها وترحيبها ببث القناة على النيل سات، مؤكدة أن ذلك سيساعد على انتشارها بين العرب.

وكانت القناة انطلقت على القمر الأوروبى «هوت بيرد» من قبرص فى عام ٢٠٠٣، وتعتمد فى برامجها على استضافة بعض القساوسة المطرودين من الكنيسة، وبث «أفكار مغلوطة» عن الدين الإسلامى من استوديوهاتها فى قبرص وبريطانيا والولايات المتحدة.

ومن أشهر هؤلاء القمص المشلوح زكريا بطرس الذى دأب على مهاجمة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم، والطعن والتشكيك فى العقيدة الإسلامية، والتدليس فى تفسيره للقرآن.

وحذر الدكتور عبدالمعطى بيومى، عضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية، من خطورة استقبال هذه القناة على القمر الصناعى المصرى، وقال: «هذا الأمر يثير الفتنة بين المصريين ويعطى شرعية للإرهاب».

وشدد على أن منع بث هذه القناة «واجب دينى» على المشرفين على النايل سات، مطالبا المسلمين القادرين على الرد على هذه الافتراءات بأن يردوا ويناقشوا ويفندوا هذه الأكاذيب. وتابع: «واجب أيضا على العامة ألا يشاهدوا هذا اللغو، وأن يعرضوا عنه».

ومن جانبها، نفت إدارة «النايل سات» أن تكون قد أجرت لهذه القناة تردداً لبثها من القمر المصرى. وأكد المهندس محمد الساوى، مسؤول التسويق بالنايل سات، أن التردد الذى تستقبل عليه القناة ليس من الترددات العاملة على القمر الصناعى المصرى.

وأوضح أن التردد المذكور للقناة خاص بالقمر الصناعى الأوروبى «اتلانتك» وهو قمر اوروبى قريب من الموقع المدارى للقمر المصرى لذلك يمكن للاطباق المستقبلة التقاطه.

ورفض «الساوى» الحديث عما ستفعله إدارة النايل سات لمنع استقبال هذه القناة. وأضاف: الوحيد الذى له حق الحديث فى هذا الموضوع هو أمين بسيونى، رئيس مجلس ادارة النايل سات والموجود حاليا بالخارج

----------


## Rayya wa Skinaa

> ورفض «الساوى» الحديث عما ستفعله إدارة النايل سات لمنع استقبال هذه القناة. وأضاف: الوحيد الذى له حق الحديث فى هذا الموضوع هو أمين بسيونى، رئيس مجلس ادارة النايل سات والموجود حاليا بالخارج



أهم ما لفت نظري هو غياب الوحيد أمين بسيونى وكأننا لسنا دولة مؤسسات عريقه جذورنا ضاربه في أعماق التاريخ يغيب  أمين بسيونى تتعطل الدنيا كلها لأن سيادته بيصيف في مارينـــــــــا ....لكن العيب مش فين   أمين بسيونى العيب في اللي شغل بيومي وسابه لغاية مابقي دكتاتور صغنن في دوله كلها دكتاتورات علي كل المقاسات من  سمول لغاية إكس إكس لارج  

لكن وماله لما قناة القمص المشلوح زكريا بطرس تبث على القمر الصناعى المصرى أو يبدو كذلك وكأن الهوت بيرد مش موجود في بيوتنا وبيوت جيرانا في دوله حرية الرأي فيها مكفوله للجميع  بآمارة جايزة الدوله  التقديرية للدكتور سيد القمني!

----------


## القواس

> إن هناك حديثاً يخبرنا فيه رسول الله أن الله يبعث للأمة على رأس كل مائة سنة من يجدد لها دينها, فما معنى تجديد الدين؟, وهل سيقبل الناس جميعاً تجديد دينهم؟, وماذا سيكون حجة من يرفض التجديد؟, وما هي الأسس والقواعد التي نقبل بها التجديد أو نرفضه؟, وهل  يمكن أن نضع أسساً وقواعد لقبول التجديد تكون في ذاتها معوقة للتجديد ورافضة له ومبقية على ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا؟, مازلت أفكر معكم.


و كان هذا فكرك في الدين
فأنا بريء منه

1-   المبالغة في أدائها كما لو كانت تحدث لهم اللذة والمتعة,أو تحويلها لأداة تحدث لهم اللذة والمتعة:

2-   تحويلها إلى مستنزف للمال والوقت والجهد.

3-   إضافة الطقوس التي تجعلها مبهرة ومبهجة {وَمَا كَانَ صَلاَتُهُمْ عِندَ الْبَيْتِ إِلاَّ مُكَاء وَتَصْدِيَةً فَذُوقُواْ الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ} (35) سورة الأنفال:وكذلك إقران النسك والشعائر بملبس معين,أو بطعام محدد,أو بأعمال محددة.

4-   تغيير وتبديل الأمر ,وأداء نسك وشعائر مختلفة: {وَإِذْ قُلْنَا ادْخُلُواْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ فَكُلُواْ مِنْهَا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمْ رَغَداً وَادْخُلُواْ الْبَابَ سُجَّداً وَقُولُواْ حِطَّةٌ نَّغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطَايَاكُمْ وَسَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ* فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ قَوْلاً غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ فَأَنزَلْنَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ رِجْزاً مِّنَ السَّمَاء بِمَا كَانُواْ يَفْسُقُونَ} (58-59)  سورة البقرة, {وَإِذْ قِيلَ لَهُمُ اسْكُنُواْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ وَكُلُواْ مِنْهَا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمْ وَقُولُواْ حِطَّةٌ وَادْخُلُواْ الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا نَّغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطِيئَاتِكُمْ سَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ* فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ مِنْهُمْ قَوْلاً غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِجْزًا مِّنَ السَّمَاء بِمَا كَانُواْ يَظْلِمُونَ}(161-162) سورة الأعراف

5-   إقران النسك والشعائر بأمور شركية بالله:مثل ربطها بمكان محدد فيه تعظيم لأمر لم يكن في النص الملزم,مثل اتخاذ قبور الأنبياء والصالحين مساجد {وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللّهِ إِلاَّ وَهُم مُّشْرِكُونَ} (106) سورة يوسف,

6-   تحويلها لأدوات وقوانين سننية أي واقعية,مثل:إذا كنت تريد كذا وأن ييسر لك قضاء مصلحة ما فعليك بفعل كذا{صلاة بالليل,ذكر الله بصيغة معينة وبعدد محدد,حج أو عمرة,دعاء محدداً..الخ}

7-   الترهيب والترغيب بقصص وحكايات,مثل إن أحداً قد تأخر عن الصلاة لانشغاله بأمر من أمور الدنيا فكانت العاقبة سيئة,وإن أحدهم قد عجز عن القيام بأمر فقام الليل فأصبح وقد قضيت له حاجته.وفتح النار على كل من يشكك في هذه الأمور بأنه يطعن في قدرة الله على فعل الأمور وليس طعنه في افترائهم على الله بقصص وروايات لم تحدث أو باستبدالهم آيات الله السننية بآيات الله الغيبية.ولو أنها حدثت حقيقة فإنها لا تصلح للاستنباط والقياس بالشكل الذي فعلوه بها.

8-   اتخاذها غطاء لخيبتهم,فمن تعسر عليه إنجاز الأعمال سارع بالمبالغة في النسك من كثرة صلاة وقيام وصوم وذكر على المسبحة,وهو يعلم أن الناس ستعظم ذلك منه وتترفق به وتعذره في التقصير في الأعمال.

9-   اتخاذها غطاء لنفاقهم,فيقومون بأداء النسك ليعلم الناس أنهم من أهل الصلاح والتقوى,فيشاركونهم في تجارتهم أو يقبلون مصاهرتهم أو يطمئنون إليهم فيسندون لهم ما له علاقة بالأمانة.

10- تحقيق التوازن النفسي بها مع أعمالهم الفاسدة,فيحسبون أن الصلاة والصيام والقيام والحج والعمرة ستوضع في كفة وما اقترفوه من آثام سيوضع في كفة أخرى وسترجح كفة النسك والشعائر على كفة ما اقترفوه من فساد في الأرض.

أما بالنسبه للموضوع الأساسي خلاص ضاع
نحن بحاجه لموضوع ملخص في نقاط

----------


## Rayya wa Skinaa

*سؤال بريء جدا*

هو الموضوع عنوانه إيييه
[ame="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=1303019#post1303019"] لئلا نحترف البكاء (2) وحدتنا الوطنية[/ame]

أم هو
[ame="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=1303019#post1303019"] لئلا نحترف البكاء (2) وحدتنا الإسلامية[/ame]

----------


## KANE2008

> إن هناك حديثاً يخبرنا فيه رسول الله أن الله يبعث للأمة على رأس كل مائة سنة من يجدد لها دينها, فما معنى تجديد الدين؟, وهل سيقبل الناس جميعاً تجديد دينهم؟, وماذا سيكون حجة من يرفض التجديد؟, وما هي الأسس والقواعد التي نقبل بها التجديد أو نرفضه؟, وهل يمكن أن نضع أسساً وقواعد لقبول التجديد تكون في ذاتها معوقة للتجديد ورافضة له ومبقية على ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا؟, مازلت أفكر معكم.


ما وجدت عليه ابائك ؟
وكان اباءك واسلافك كانوا من الكفار الملاحده ولم يكونوا مسلمين ؟
والله اعلى واعلم  :: 
هل اشتكى لك مسلمين العالم اجمع ان دينهم قديم ويحتاج لتجديد ؟
ومن انت لكى تضع تلك الاسس والقواعد ؟
هل انت على درايه باحكام الشريعه والفقه والقياس ؟
ياريت نعرف وتغترف لنا من فيض علمك الذاخر الذى حباك الله به وميزك به على كثير من خلقه من العلماء والمفسرين والراسخين فى العلم لكى تخرج لنا بدين جديد (تفصيل ) على هواك او على ما تملى عليه به نفسك الاماره بالسوء  :: 
فالنفس اماره بالسوء والهوى هوى النفس  :: 
اتقى الله وتوب اليه واحرص على حسن الخاتمه فلا تعلم متى تكون  :: 
حاول تجدد فى حاجه تانيه وابعد عن الدين  :: 
فكما ترى لم ولن تجد مؤيد لك فى تلك الهرطقه الا من وجد فى ضلالاتك هوى فى نفسه
وما قلته انت افكار تخضع للهوى وايضا تخضع للتغير واحيانا للنسف
ولكن العقيده ثابته لا تخضع للتعديل وخاصه فيما يخص الدين
فالفكر والعقيده لا يتحدان فالعقيده تبنى فكر ولكن لا تنشا العقيده من فكر
وان نشات تنشا مذبذبه غير مستقره وفى اقرب وقت تتغير فيه الفكره تتغير فيه العقيده معها فهى اساس لها
فالى اى طريق تريد ان تاخذنا يا ابو المكارم  :: 
وعلى فكره واللى اكتشفته امس ان افكارك تتطابق بشكل كبير جدا مع سيد القمنى بس بطريقه تانيه وعندى الاثبات على كده
تحب اجيبه ولا اتريث  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## KANE2008

كله محصل بعضه يا دكتور جمال
فابو المكارم واللى زيه شريحه دخيله علينا فى مجتمعنا الاسلامى 
وشويه شويه هايبقى ليهم مطالب هما كمان على اساس انهم مواطنين  :: 
وادى اول القصيده انه بيحاول يغير فى دين الله وبيطالب بالتجديد ههههههههههههههههه
ولسه ياما هانشوف

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الدكتور /القواس...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد اقتبست كلاماً لي عن التجديد ثم نقلت كلاماً آخر لي عن الانحراف بالدين ولم تضع له عنواناً ولم تذكره من أوله, فهل كان ذلك مجرد خطأ أم تعمد لا سمح الله, ولم تقل مم تتبرأ, إن ما نقلته عني يمثل صور الانحراف بالدين ولم تقل للناس ذلك.
الأخت ريا وسكينة: إن ما سيجعلنا نبكي على وحدتنا الوطنية هو ما فينا من فكر يقودنا في الحياة, فإن أصاب أصبنا وإن ضل  ضللنا.

----------


## القواس

> الدكتور /القواس...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد اقتبست كلاماً لي عن التجديد ثم نقلت كلاماً آخر لي عن الانحراف بالدين ولم تضع له عنواناً ولم تذكره من أوله, فهل كان ذلك مجرد خطأ أم تعمد لا سمح الله, ولم تقل مم تتبرأ, إن ما نقلته عني يمثل صور الانحراف بالدين ولم تقل للناس ذلك.
> الأخت ريا وسكينة: إن ما سيجعلنا نبكي على وحدتنا الوطنية هو ما فينا من فكر يقودنا في الحياة, فإن أصاب أصبنا وإن ضل  ضللنا.


*رأيك أنه انحراف للدين
أما ما أرى هو انحراف فكري حاد
النسك و الشعائر هي قلب الدين
و ما خلقت الانس و الجن الا ليعبدوني
و أنت لا ترى أن تلك العباده صحيحه لماذا ؟
لا أجد لها تفسيرا الا لعدم ايمانك بمن بلغها و ما بلغه اصلا
فمن عنده النسك الصحيح في عبادته  من رأيك ؟
شيعه ولا بهائي ولا مسيحي ولا يهودي ولا بوذي
أو لا ديني*

----------


## طائر الشرق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بما انى تعبت من اللغط اللى دايما بنشوفه عن الدين والطعن  والضرب من تحت الحزام زى ما بيقولوا كدا فى الدين وفى اعلام هذا الدين الحنيف الذى انزله الله على البشرية نورا وهداية ونجاة من الظلمات الى النور
احب ان اطرح ما  استطيع  فى ما يختص بالفتنة الطائفية وارجو ان  لايكون عامل السن بينى وبين الجميع مأخذا يرد به على ما اطرح كما يحدث دوما

اتفق الجميع على ان للدولة يد خفية فى تحريك تلك الازمات التى تنطلق يوميا  بدء من حملة التحريض المسموح بها داخل الكنائس الى الاسطوانة الفارغة للاضطهاد ومعاملة الاقباط بالسوط
فبداية لو لم تنزع الدولة يدها عن تلك الاساليب لن تحل الازمة نهائيا وسيبقى الصراع الطائفى موجود على الساحة ولن ينتهى ابدا وتلك حقيقة لكن ما نصبو اليه  هو جعله فى الخفاء  على الاقل يحل بطرق ودية فالصراع بين الحق(الاسلام)والباطل(المسيحية المغلوطة) لن ينتهى ابدا الى ان يرث الله الارض ومن عليها بعد ان تكون الغلبة للامة المحمدية بمشيئة الرحمن.
لكن اول الحلول برأيى هو ان يعى كل طرف حدوده والتزاماته داخل الدولة
فتلك الطريقة هى الاسلم لمعرفة  نهاية طموح كل طائفة 
فالاسلام مصدر التشريع و الدولة تدين به وهو الوجهة الرسمية للعقيدة داخل الدولة التى يتبعها 85% من المسلمون 
وتلك الحقيقة يجب ان يعيها الاقباط  قبل المسلمون حتى يستطيعون ان يتعايشوا مع الشعب اولا ومع الدولة ثانيا
فتلك الغيبة التى يحلم بها الاقباط عن حقيقة وتوجه الدولة هى  الاساس فى بطشهم ومحاولة بسط نفوذهم داخل مؤسسات الدولة والسيطرة على القوة الاقتصادية للدولة تمهيدا لمحاولة الضغط السياسى والاقتصادى من اجل تحقيق مطالبهم  التى اصبحت محض اعذار وحجج عن ما يسمونه بالاضطهاد
ثانيا
 على المسلمين  ضبط النفس امام تلك الاستفزازات التى اصبحت متعاقبة يوميا وان يعوا ان تلك المحاولات لا طائل منها ولا فائدة تعود للاقباط منها الا عندما تحدث الاشتباكات
ثالثا
على الدولة ان تتخذ الاجراءات اللازمة  فى تطويق تلك الاحداث قبل حدوثها عن طريق ترشيد الخطاب الدينى المسيحى الذى لا ابالغ حين اقول انه مستفز فكيف بتغيير الحقائق والبراهين داخليا وخارجيا  ولا تنتظر دولة انفجار شعبى تجاه تلك الاستفزازات
ايضا على الدولة ان تعى ان التدخل السلمى  والامنى يجب ان يكون  حكيما فالدولة تتدخل فى الاوقات المتأخرة وبالطرق الروتينية التى اصبحت لا تسمن ولا تغنى من جوع والدليل هو ما نتابعه يويما بالصحف من صدمات ومشادات بين الطرفين
نهاية
يجب على كل طرف ان يعلم انه جزء من الوطن ويجب ان يعمل لذلك الصالح وان يتعامل مع المنظومة الرسمية للدولة بما يتناسب مع صالح الدولة التى يحاك بها من كل الجوانب 
فأسرائيل وايران والقوى المحيطة بالدولة الاقوى عربيا تقف على اعتاب تلك الازمات.
اخر ما اود قوله
هو الاشادة بالسيد الفاضل (سيد حسن) على رباطة جأشه التى كدت انافتقدها فى ردودى على البعض هنا ممن يطرحون فكرا مستفزا وتوجها مغايرا
كما اشكر اخى العزيز جدا (محمد الشترى) على تلك الاطروحات صاحبة الغيرة الشديدة على الدين ومحاولة التصدى لكل من تسول له نفسه الطعن واللمز
وتحية جميلة للاخ الاكبر(أ\إبراهيم)الذى يثبت دوما انه اهل لتلك الامانة الملقاة على عاتقه
كما  احيى (أ\ فيشاوى) على تلك الغيرة العظيمة وذلك الهقل الراجح فى الحديث والزود عن الدين العظيم
والاستاذ الكيميائى على ما طرحه  وتبيانه للحقائق الملتبسة لدى البعض
واخى العزيز محمد القواس على تلك المشاركات الطيبة المباركة التى أسال الله ان تكون نافعة
ونهاية 
الفاضل (أ\سيد جعيتم) على سعةالصدر وغيرته الشديدة على الوطن 
نسأل الله ان يحفظ الوطن الى ابد الابدين
فى امان الله
 :f:

----------


## القواس

> *سؤال بريء جدا*
> 
> هو الموضوع عنوانه إيييه
>  لئلا نحترف البكاء (2) وحدتنا الوطنية
> 
> أم هو
>  لئلا نحترف البكاء (2) وحدتنا الإسلامية


*لئلا نحترف البكاء (2) الاسلام في خطر*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *لئلا نحترف البكاء (2) الاسلام في خطر*



 :Love: 

*عذرا عزيزى القواس*


[ame="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=1303019#post1303019"]لئلا نحترف البكاء (2) وحدتنا الإسلامية[/ame]

أنا مصمم أنها وحدتنا الإسلامية فى مصر
فالمسلمين فى مصر أفترقوا فرقا كثيره
فهناك المسلم الوطنى الديمقراطى
وهناك المسلم الإخوانى
والمسلم السنى
والمسلم الشيعى
والمسلم الصوفى
والمسلم المحمدى
والمسلم القرآنى
وهناك المسلم الليبرالى
والمسلم الناصرى
والمسلم الوهابى
والمسلم اليمينى
والمسلم اليسارى
والمسلم النوبى
وهناك من يقول 
المسلم القبطى

المفروض إن يجمعنا الإسلام
ولكن نحن البشر رفضنا رفضا باتا
أن نجتمع ونعتصم بحبل الله جميعا
وفرقتنا الفرق والطرق والمذاهب والسياسة
وزاد على ذلك
إنشغال حكامنا بكيفية الإلتصاق مدى الحياة على كراسيهم
وإن أمكن أيضا بعد مفارقة الحياة
وإن صعب ذلك عليهم
فكيف يحتفظوا لأبنائهم من بعدهم
هذه الكراسى الزائلة 
 :gp: 

 :gp: 

 :gp: 




 :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2: 
أين أنت يا مانديلا لتشاهد عنصرية الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى
عنصرية متطورة من نوع جديد
نحن فقط والطوفان من بعدنا

موضوع جديد يستحق النقاش
 :Eat:  :Eat:  :Eat:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل/ طائر الشرق
بارك الله فيك . أعدتنا للموضوع الأصلى . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## fishawy

> سئلت عن الجهاد, الجهاد هو بذل الجهد لترجيح كفة على أخرى في أي صراع بين طائفتين, فإن كانت الكفة المرجحة بالجهاد هي كفة الحق والعدل والمساواة والرحمة والاستقامة فالجهاد في سبيل الله, وإن كانت كفة الانتماء والعصبية والظلم والبغي فهو جهاد في سبيل الشيطان والمصلحة , من هنا يكون الجهاد بالكلمة والموقف والمال والجهد والسلاح.




لا .. لا.. يادكتور أبو المكارم هذا كلام ولمؤاخذة في (الهجايص) إعذرني فكلماتك تجبرني لإستعمال تلك الألفاظ.

تعديل السؤال عن الجهاد:

ما رأيكم دام فضلكم في الغزوات التي غزاها المسلمون لفتح البلاد التي لا تدين بدين الله ونشر الإسلام فيها؟
 
والله يرحم والديك لا أريد تنظير وكلام عام أريد رداً واضحاً صريحاً, فأنتم أهل التجديد ونحن أهل القديم البالي (على حد تعبيركم)

----------


## KANE2008

> لا .. لا.. يادكتور أبو المكارم هذا كلام ولمؤاخذة في (الهجايص) إعذرني فكلماتك تجبرني لإستعمال تلك الألفاظ.


لا يا اخى الفيشاوى ما تقلقش هوا هجايصه كتير اوى  :: 
ويكفى نظره سريعه على مدونته لترى العجب العجاب من الدين الجديد  :: 
ربنا لا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا

----------


## the_chemist

> إن هناك حديثاً يخبرنا فيه رسول الله أن الله يبعث للأمة على رأس كل مائة سنة من يجدد لها دينها, فما معنى تجديد الدين؟, وهل سيقبل الناس جميعاً تجديد دينهم؟, وماذا سيكون حجة من يرفض التجديد؟, وما هي الأسس والقواعد التي نقبل بها التجديد أو نرفضه؟, وهل  يمكن أن نضع أسساً وقواعد لقبول التجديد تكون في ذاتها معوقة للتجديد ورافضة له ومبقية على ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا؟, مازلت أفكر معكم.


لست أنت بمجدد الدين

مجدد الدين لهذه المئة كان واحد من إثنين توفاهما الله "اللهم إرحمهما"

الشيخ الشعراوى أو الشيخ جاد الحق علي جاد الحق

ولن تكون أنت وشلة ...............

----------


## the_chemist

> ستظل الأمة كغيرها من الأمم تتكون من فرق من البشر, فريق يرى في الطاعة العمياء للنص عبادة لله, وفريق يرى في فهم النص من خلال العقل والمنطق والفطرة عبادة لله, وقد حدث في عهد النبي(ص) حادثة بني قريظة, حيث قال لهم الرسول (ص) :لا يصلين أحدكم العصر إلا في بني قريظة, فلما أسرعوا تلبية لقول النبي وجدوا أن صلاة العصر ستفوتهم, فقال فريق منهم: نصلي العصر, إنما أمرنا النبي بذلك بغرض الإسراع, فصلوا العصر, أما الفريق الآخر فلم يصل العصر إلا بعد وصوله لبني قريظة متأخراً عن وقته, فلما عرضوا الأمر على الرسول لم يحكم لفريق منهم وقبل اجتهادهم.
> ولكن هناك حادثتان وقعتا في عهده (ص) وحكم فيهما, الحادثة الأولى حيت أصبح أحد المقاتلين جنباً وكان هناك جرح كبير في رأسه, فسأل من معه فقالوا له: لكي تصلي لابد أن تغتسل,فاغتسل فمات, فلما بلغ ذلك الرسول قال: قتلوه قتلهم الله, إنما كان يكفيه التيمم, والقصة الثانية حين أمر الرسول أميراً على جماعة وأمرهم بطاعته, فأوقد لهم ناراً وأمرهم بالدخول فيها فرفضوا وقالوا :إنما آمنا لنخرج منها, فلما عادوا وأخبروا الرسول (ص) قال :لو دخلوها ما خرجوا منها.
> في قصة بني قريظة كان الاجتهاد في أداء الصلاة أو اتباع النص أمران ليس في أحدهما مخالفة للعقل والمنطق والفطرة, فأقر الرسول الفريقان في اجتهادهما, وفي القصة الثانية كان النص المعلوم لدى الصحابة وقتها يؤدي تطبيقه  لأمر يخالف العقل والمنطق والفطرة, فأعملوا النص ولم يعملوا عقولهم ومنطقهم وفطرتهم, فكان الدعاء عليهم: قتلوه قتلهم الله, وفي الثالثة كان النص (طاعة الأمير إتباعاً لأمر الرسول) مخالفاً للعقل والمنطق والفطرة فلم يعمل به الصحابة وأعملوا عقولهم ومنطقهم وفطرتهم, فكان جواب النبي مؤيداً لهم.ألا تذكرون من ظل يأكل في رمضان وهو يضع أمامه خيطين أحدهما أبيض والآخر أسود, فلما استطاع أن يفرق بينهما بدأ صيامه, فلما بلغ ذلك النبي(ص) ضحك وقال له: إنك امرؤ عريض القفا, إنما هو الفصل بين الليل والنهار.
> لن تفتقر الأمة إلى أهل منهج القطيع, ولن يخلو أي عصر من أهل العقل والمنطق والفطرة


المصيبة الكبري أنك تُحاول تلبيس الحق ثوب الباطل

تُحاول تلوين كل شيئ بألوانك التى تريدها

نعم إستخدام العقل مطلوب

أما أن نكون ملتزمين بما جاء في الكتاب وصحيح السُنة "ولاحظ صحيح السُنة" فلسنا هنا عُباد للنص

تُحاول قتلنا كما قتل بعض الصحابة زميلهم بأن نصحوه بالغُسل وهو جريح

 :Baby2:   :Baby2:

----------


## KANE2008

وهوا الدين مش محتاج تجديد يا ابو امنيه
هما كل دورهم انهم وصلوا المعلومه الدينيه (الموجوده اساس ) لمعلومه بسيطه  بطريقه سلسله وجميله لكل مستمع
بلغه حواريه سهله وممتعه تجذب ولا تنفر
من اول المثقف وحتى الرجل البسيط
مستندين على ذخيره كبرى من العلم والفقه والشريعه واللغه
ناس افنت حياتها فى خدمه الاسلام والدين وليس مثل اولئك المهرطقين
وهل يستوى الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون ؟
هل يستوى المتقين والفجار ؟
وعلى النقيض تماما هناك مثل اولئك المخرفين 
اللى كل واحد فيهم (ضارب ) حاجه (والطاسه ) سخنت منه  :: 
 يقوم يقول كلمتين تحشيش ويدعى انه صاحب فكر
وما اصدق وصف  النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لمثلهم 
"انها ستكون سنون خداعات .. يخون فيها الأمين ويؤتمن فيها الخائن .. ويكذب فيها الصادق .. ويصدق فيها الكاذب .. وينطق فيها الرويبضة .. قالوا وما الرويبضة يا رسول الله ؟ قال : الرجل التافه يتكلم فى أمر العامة " 

والحمد لله رب العالمين ان يوجد فينا من يمتلك البصيره والفطره السليمه لكى تفرق بين الخبيث والطيب
وقانا الله واياكم فتنتهم وشرهم

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

> سئلت عن الجهاد, الجهاد هو بذل الجهد لترجيح كفة على أخرى في أي صراع بين طائفتين, فإن كانت الكفة المرجحة بالجهاد هي كفة الحق والعدل والمساواة والرحمة والاستقامة فالجهاد في سبيل الله, وإن كانت كفة الانتماء والعصبية والظلم والبغي فهو جهاد في سبيل الشيطان والمصلحة , من هنا يكون الجهاد بالكلمة والموقف والمال والجهد والسلاح.






> لا .. لا.. يادكتور أبو المكارم هذا كلام ولمؤاخذة في (الهجايص) إعذرني فكلماتك تجبرني لإستعمال تلك الألفاظ.
> 
> تعديل السؤال عن الجهاد:
> 
> ما رأيكم دام فضلكم في الغزوات التي غزاها المسلمون لفتح البلاد التي لا تدين بدين الله ونشر الإسلام فيها؟
> 
> والله يرحم والديك لا أريد تنظير وكلام عام أريد رداً واضحاً صريحاً, فأنتم أهل التجديد ونحن أهل القديم البالي (على حد تعبيركم)


كانت هذه إجابتي عن الجهاد, وكان هذا هو الرد.
من يقرأ الكلام العظيم الذي هو ليس في الهجايص سيتبين أننا جاهدنا ولم تكن كفة الحق والعدل والمساواة والاستقامة والرحمة هي كفتنا بل كانت الكفة الثانية, وأنا أعيدها ثانية: إذا لم يكن الجهاد لترجيح كفة الحق والعدل والمساواة والرحمة والاستقامة فلا يطلق عليه جهاد, فإذا كنت مقتنعاً أن الصحابة رضوان الله عنهم قاتلوا لشيء غير ذلك فهذا شأنك, وإذا كنت ترى أن للمسلمين أن يقاتلوا لشيء غير ذلك فهذا شأنك أيضاً.

----------


## KANE2008

> ولم تكن كفة الحق والعدل والمساواة والاستقامة والرحمة هي كفتنا بل كانت الكفة الثانية


فعلا صدق الله العظيم حين قال فى امثالك 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{إِنَّ هَؤُلاء مُتَبَّرٌ مَّا هُمْ فِيهِ وَبَاطِلٌ مَّا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ} (139) سورة الأعراف

{وَلاَ تَلْبِسُواْ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُواْ الْحَقَّ وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ} (42) سورة البقرة

{وَمَن يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلاَمِ دِينًا فَلَن يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ} (85) سورة آل عمران

ولكن ابشرك ايها العلمانى واستطيع الان ان اقولها صريحه بعد افتضاح امرك  بفضل الله 
 وما تنطوى سريرتك من قذاره وبهتان فى القول والفكر
ان النصر من عند الله والله ينصر من ينصره ويثبت اقدامه
فالنصر من عند الله ايها المدعى ولم ينتصر ابائنا وسلفنا الصالح الا برضى الله وفتحه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{أَمَّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ جُندٌ لَّكُمْ يَنصُرُكُم مِّن دُونِ الرَّحْمَنِ إِنِ الْكَافِرُونَ إِلَّا فِي غُرُورٍ } (20) سورة الملك

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ} (7) سورة محمد

{قُلْ إِن كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَآؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوهَا وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُم مِّنَ اللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ فَتَرَبَّصُواْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ وَاللّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ} (24) سورة التوبة

{الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ فَقَاتِلُواْ أَوْلِيَاء الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا} (76) سورة النساء

{وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلّهِ فَإِنِ انتَهَواْ فَلاَ عُدْوَانَ إِلاَّ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ} (193) سورة البقرة

{فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ لاَ تُكَلَّفُ إِلاَّ نَفْسَكَ وَحَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَسَى اللّهُ أَن يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَاللّهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْسًا وَأَشَدُّ تَنكِيلاً} (84) سورة النساء

{إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِندَ اللّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي كِتَابِ اللّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَات وَالأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلاَ تَظْلِمُواْ فِيهِنَّ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَقَاتِلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَآفَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ كَآفَّةً وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ} (36) سورة التوبة

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ قَاتِلُواْ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُم مِّنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلِيَجِدُواْ فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ} (123) سورة التوبة

{ وَلاَ يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ حَتَّىَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَن دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُواْ وَمَن يَرْتَدِدْ مِنكُمْ عَن دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُوْلَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ} (217) سورة البقرة

{فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ وَمَن يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ فَيُقْتَلْ أَو يَغْلِبْ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا} (74) سورة النساء

{قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُّؤْمِنِينَ} (14) سورة التوبة

وان شاء الله سيشفى الله صدور قوم مؤمنين بالنصر على اسيادك ومن تتبعهم ومن تترضى عنهم
والذين ترى ان كفه العدل والرحمه والمساواه والاستقامه هى كفتهم
وادعوا الله ان يحشرك معهم فالمرء يحشر مع من احب
لا سلام عليك ولا رحمه

----------


## fishawy

> أننا جاهدنا ولم تكن كفة الحق والعدل والمساواة والاستقامة والرحمة هي كفتنا بل كانت الكفة الثانية,.


أولاً: لم تجب إجابة صريحة على السؤال وتلف وتدور.

ثانياً :من هم (إننا)؟

ثالثاً: هل تقصد بـ(إننا) المسلمون الأوائل أصحاب الغزوات؟ 

إن كان ذلك كذلك فهل معنى هذا أنهم لم يكونوا على الحق؟ 

رابعاً: ً إن كان هذا مقصدك 

فهل يقل بهذا مسلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

> من يقرأ الكلام العظيم الذي هو ليس في الهجايص سيتبين أننا جاهدنا ولم تكن كفة الحق والعدل والمساواة والاستقامة والرحمة هي كفتنا بل كانت الكفة الثانية, وأنا أعيدها ثانية: إذا لم يكن الجهاد لترجيح كفة الحق والعدل والمساواة والرحمة والاستقامة فلا يطلق عليه جهاد, فإذا كنت مقتنعاً أن الصحابة رضوان الله عنهم قاتلوا لشيء غير ذلك فهذا شأنك, وإذا كنت ترى أن للمسلمين أن يقاتلوا لشيء غير ذلك فهذا شأنك أيضاً.


كان هذا هو نص كلامي, ولكن الإثنين تعمدا بتر الجزء الأول:"من يقرأ الكلام العظيم الذي هو ليس في الهجايص سيتبين ", ثم وضعوا الجملة المبتورة:" أننا جاهدنا ولم تكن كفة الحق والعدل والمساواة والاستقامة والرحمة هي كفتنا بل كانت الكفة الثانية", كمن قرأ "ولا تقربوا الصلاة", فهل هؤلاء يبحثون عن الحقيقة؟, وهل لديهم الرغبة في معرفة الحقيقة وتبين الصواب, إلى من تتحدثون وتخادعون؟.

----------


## fishawy

> إذا لم يكن الجهاد لترجيح كفة الحق والعدل والمساواة والرحمة والاستقامة فلا يطلق عليه جهاد, فإذا كنت مقتنعاً أن الصحابة رضوان الله عنهم قاتلوا لشيء غير ذلك فهذا شأنك


 
مرة ثانية 
لم تجب على السؤال إجابة صريحة
أي
أنك تتهرب
وأرجو أن تترك أسلوب الرد على السؤال بسؤال, أو باتهام.
كن واضحاً في إجاباتك, ودع ما أنا مقتنع به لأن السؤال موجه إليك.

وما نفعله حين نرد عليك( والذي سميته خداع) أننا نرد على أجزاء من أقوالك واحداً بعد الآخر, ولا نقتطعها لأن مقالك لم يمح والجميع يمكنه مراجعة ما تكتب وما نكتب.

للمرة الأخيرة السؤال بتوضيح أكثر وأكرر طلبي بالإجابة الصريحة الواضحة بدون لف ولا دوران.

هل كان الصحابة والقرون الأولى يتبعون في غزواتهم أوامر الله؟ هل كانوا على الحق أم لا؟

----------


## fishawy

الأستاذ الفاضل سيد جعيتم الصبور المتسامح

شديد اعتذاري لك ولقراء مشاركتك عن الخروج عن موضوع المشاركة, ولكن كتابات البعض لا يمكن السكوت عليها بل يجب الرد حتى وإن كان خارج الموضوع.

والرد ياسيدي في المقام الأول ليس لمن يثير الشكوك أو من بقلبه مرض , ولكن الرد لبيان الحق لأبنائنا وبناتنا صغار السن من قراء المنتدى ممن قد ينخدعون بكلام ألفاظه براقة خداعة فينزلقون في مهاوي الله أعلم بها, فالرد وإن خرج عن الموضوع هو إنقاذ شباب قد يخدعهم زور الكلام.

مرة ثانية لك ياصاحب الصبر الجميل شديد اعتذاري وأسفي.

----------


## fishawy

استعير هذا المقطع من كلام الأستاذ الفاضل (الغائب الحاضر في قلوبنا) عاطف هلال




> [/center] إلا أننى أرى أن الإهتمام بمحاورة الأغبياء لايحقق الهدف من الموضوع الذى يطرحه الأستاذ الفاضل سيد جعيتم ، والإعراض عن الجاهلين الأغبياء هو خير وأفضل للمسلم المتمسك بتعاليم دينه السمحة ..


وأقترح على الأستاذ سيد جعيتم قطع كل المشاركات التي لا تتعلق بالموضوع الرئيس, ونقلها إلى مشاركة جديدة ( وهذا سهل عمله للمشرفين), حتى يعود الموضوع لأصله. 

لأن هناك من يهوى تشتيت المواضيع بطرح آراء لا علاقة لها بأصل المشاركة فينبري كل غيور على دينه بالرد وتتحول المشاركة إلى فوضى, وهو المطلوب للبعض.فبالفوضى يسهل على كل مريض القلب أن يتغلغل في نفوس صغار السن فينفث سمه الزعاف.

أستاذ سيد
أرجوك أن تجمع كل ما لا علاقة له بالموضوع وتنفله في مشاركة مستقلة سمها ما شئت. أو حتى احذفها بالكلية وسأكن أول المؤيدين لك في قرارك أيما كان.

ولك مني خالص التقدير

----------


## طائر الشرق

عارف يا استاذ فيشاوى انا نفسى افهم اللى ووصلنا للنقاط اللى حضرتكم بتتناقشو فيها دى
دى فى سكة والموضوع الاصلى فى سكة تانية خالص
ويبدو ان حضرتك تعلم ما كان يصبو اليه البعض من محاولة قلب الطاولة
لك التحية على تلك الروح الطيبة :f:

----------


## KANE2008

> :" أننا جاهدنا ولم تكن كفة الحق والعدل والمساواة والاستقامة والرحمة هي كفتنا بل كانت الكفة الثانية", كمن قرأ "ولا تقربوا الصلاة", فهل هؤلاء يبحثون عن الحقيقة؟, وهل لديهم الرغبة في معرفة الحقيقة وتبين الصواب, إلى من تتحدثون وتخادعون؟.


انت اهل الباطل والخداع والبهتان وليس نحن يا صاحب الدين الجديد
واى حقيقه فى كلامك ايها المدعى ؟ 
وانظر الى مشاركاتك وتعمدك  قص الاحاديث النبويه الشريفه لتتماشى مع هوى نفسك الاماره بالسوء
فقل لى كيف تستشهد بصحيح السنه الشريفه وانت تنفيها وتنفى العمل بها او (تجددها كما تزعم ) ؟
اتلعب على اوتار القلوب المسلمه ؟ 
والله انك لابعد من هذا بكثير وكلنا يعلم ذلك وانت الوحيد الذى لا يفهم اننا نفهمك  :: 
وايضا تفسيرك لايه وكفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا تفسيرا هلاميا لا يتماشى مع فكر وعقيده المسلم القويم
واقول لاخى الفيشاوى
لم ولن يجيب اخى الفيشاوى  :: 
فما ينضح به صدره من كراهيه للاسلام والمسلمين وبخاصه للرعيل الاول من الصحابه والتابعين رضوان الله عليهم
قد اتى اكله الخبيث واينعت  ثمار الحقد والبهتان على لسانه وما تخفى صدورهم اكبر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{ قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضَاء مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَمَا تُخْفِي صُدُورُهُمْ أَكْبَرُ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ} (118) سورة آل عمران

{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ سُلْطَانٍ أَتَاهُمْ إِن فِي صُدُورِهِمْ إِلَّا كِبْرٌ مَّا هُم بِبَالِغِيهِ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ} (56) سورة غافر

ماذا تريده ان يقول اخى الفيشاوى وقد قالها صراحه فى اكثر من موضع  :: 
واكثر من مشارك قد هدم افكاره الباليه البلهاء حول دينه الجديد الذى يدعيه
اتركه هوا وامثاله فى ضلالهم يعمهون فان اراد الله هداهم لهداهم
هم قوم استحبوا الضلاله على الهدى وها هوا سيد قمنى جديد فى منتدانا  يقول ان الفتوحات الاسلاميه كانت للنهب والسرقه فانعدام الحق والعدل والمساواه والاستقامه فيهم يجعلهم لصوص ناهبين وليسوا مجاهدين فاتحين
وكل ما ارجوه من اداره المنتدى عدم السماح لمثل هؤلاء بحريه التحريف والتهبيل (اسف فى التعبير  )هنا 
فكما قال اخى الفيشاوى هناك العديد من صغار السن او قليلوا المعرفه الذين يرتادون هذا الصرح العريق طلبا لعلم او معرفه
وهؤلاء وامثاله لم ولن يكونوا ابدا قدوه او معلمين او اصحاب عقيده او حمله مشعل علم
هدانا اللى واياكم الى ما فيه الخير والرشاد

----------


## سيد جعيتم

عندما أشرنا لمسئولية الدولة عن ما يحدث من فتنة طائفية كنا على حق . سبق لى الإشارة إلى أن الدولة سمحت ببث قناة الحياة المسيحية المتطرفة على قنوات النايل سات بعدها تقدمت قنوات تبشيرية مسيحية أخرى للحصول على حق البث على النايل سات وإحتارت الدولة ماذا تفعل واليكم الخبر التالي


قياادات مسيحية تتهم «نايل سات» بتأجير تردد لقناة تبشيرية

  كتب   عمرو بيومى ومحمد كامل    ١١/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩



بسيونى
قيادات مسيحية اتهمت إدارة الشركة المصرية للأقمار الصناعية «نايل سات» باتباع سياسة «الكيل بمكيالين»، وأنها أجرت أحد تردداتها لقناة الحياة الأوروبية التبشيرية، الخاصة بالقمص المشلوح زكريا بطرس، لتبث برامجها على القمر المصرى، وذلك رغم رفضها منح أى تصاريح بث لقنوات مسيحية معتدلة.
وأكد الدكتور القس صفوت البياضى، رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية، أنه علم بأن قناة الحياة، الخاصة بزكريا بطرس، تبث على النايل سات بعد تأجيرها أحد الترددات.
واستنكر البياضى رفض «النايل سات» منح تصريح لقناة «سات سفن» المسيحية، التابعة للكنيسة الإنجيلية.
وقال: «أكدت فى طلب الانضمام إلى النايل سات أن القناة لا تهاجم الأديان أو العقائد أو تتدخل فى السياسة، وذلك بعكس قناة الحياة الطائفية، التى تثير الفتن ومع ذلك تم رفض طلبى». وقال الدكتور ثروت باسيلى، وكيل المجلس الملى العام للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، صاحب قناة ctv القبطية: «أعلم أن قناة الحياة التبشيرية حاصلة على تصريح بث من القمر الصناعى المصرى». 
وطالب باسيلى بتطبيق مبدأ المعاملة بالمثل، بحيث يسمح للقنوات المسيحية المعتدلة بالبث من القمر الصناعى المصرى، خاصة أنها تساعد على نشر المحبة بين أبناء الشعب الواحد ـ حسب قوله ـ بعكس قناة الحياة، التى تثير «النعرات الطائفية». 
ورغم كل هذا التأكيد على بث الحياة التبشيرية من النايل سات، فإن أمين بسيونى، رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة المصرية للأقمار الصناعية «نايل سات»، نفى بشدة وجود تردد لقناة الحياة التبشيرية فى النايل سات. 
وقال بسيونى لـ«المصرى اليوم»: «نحن متعاقدون مع قنوات كثيرة، ولا نخجل من تعاقداتنا، لكننا نتعامل مع القنوات المرخصة ولا نتعامل مع القنوات الخارجة»، موضحاً أن القائمين على هذه القناة بثوها على قمر صناعى مجاور مباشرة لـ«النايل سات»، حتى يظن المشاهدون أنها تبث من مصر، وأنها جزء من المنطقة، مشيراً إلى أنه لا يستطيع التحكم فى إبعادها، لأن الأقمار المجاورة يمكن أن تأخذ من بعضها البعض. 
وأضاف بسيونى: «نحن مجرد جهاز نقل يحمل الأقمار على ارتفاع ٣٦ كيلومتراً، لنقل ما عليها فقط، والقمر الذى تبث من عليه هذه القناة يبعد نصف درجة فقط غرب النايل سات»، مشدداً على أنه لا يوجد أى تعاقدات أو تعامل مع هذه القناة.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بدون تعليق
مبارك فى أمريكا اليوم.. وسكرتير البابا يصل واشنطن لمنع مظاهرة أقباط المهجر ضد الرئيس

  كتب   عمرو بيومى ووكالات    ١٥/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩
[ حسنى مبارك]
حسنى مبارك

يبدأ الرئيس حسنى مبارك اليوم زيارة إلى الولايات المتحدة، تستغرق ٤ أيام، يجرى خلالها مباحثات مع الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما الثلاثاء المقبل، لمناقشة سبل دفع عملية السلام، وكذلك لبحث الملف النووى الإيرانى.

فيما غادر الأنبا يوأنس، السكرتير الشخصى للبابا شنودة الثالث، أمس، متوجها إلى واشنطن لاستقبال الرئيس مبارك ولقاء أقباط المهجر.

وصرح يوأنس بأنه يحمل خطابا من البابا شنودة إلى ممثلى الأقباط هناك، وقال: «الخطاب يتضمن ثلاث نقاط، الأولى الترحيب بالرئيس مبارك بما يليق بأكبر زعيم فى الشرق الأوسط، والثانية تقديم العزاء له فى وفاة حفيده، أما النقطة الأخيرة فهى لقاء الرئيس وعرض مطالبهم بكل ود ولياقة».

كما أعرب يوأنس قبل سفره عن أمنيته بالنجاح فى منع المظاهرة التى يعتزم بعض الأقباط هناك تنظيمها بالتزامن مع زيارة الرئيس المصرى.

فى المقابل، أرسل تحالف المنظمات القبطية فى أمريكا وكندا ــ راعى المظاهرة المزمع عقدها أمام البيت الأبيض وقت لقاء الرئيس مبارك نظيره باراك أوباما ــ خطاباً إلى الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما تحت عنوان «السلام فى الشرق الأوسط يرتبط بسلام أقباط مصر المسيحيين»، مشيرين فى الخطاب إلى ما سموه «معاناة الأقباط فى مصر».

من جانبها، أكدت السفيرة الأمريكية بالقاهرة مارجريت سكوبى أن زيارة الرئيس مبارك للولايات المتحدة تأتى فى توقيت بالغ الأهمية لدعم العلاقات بين البلدين، وإجراء مزيد من المباحثات بين الرئيسين مبارك وأوباما حول القضايا الإقليمية والعالمية الراهنة.

وقالت: «الزيارة تعد فرصة طيبة لتكريم مبارك ردًا على الحفاوة البالغة التى حظى بها الرئيس الأمريكى خلال زيارته لمصر فى الرابع من يونيو الماضى»

----------


## the_chemist

> بدون تعليق
> وقال: «الخطاب يتضمن ثلاث نقاط، الأولى الترحيب بالرئيس مبارك بما يليق بأكبر زعيم فى الشرق الأوسط، والثانية تقديم العزاء له فى وفاة حفيده، أما النقطة الأخيرة فهى لقاء الرئيس وعرض مطالبهم بكل ود ولياقة».


أستاذى الفاضل

بعد التحية

تسمح لي أضحك أم أبكى

يعنى مش لاقيين مكان في سرادق العزاء في مصر ورايحيين أمريكا يعزوه هناك

يااااااااااااااااااااااه

فعلاً كلام بدوووووووووووووووووووون تعليق

----------


## سيد حسن

الاستاذ الدكتور المحترم / ابو المكارم

السلام عليكم

ارجو المعذرة عن تأخيرى فى الرد لظروف خاصة وبعد :

يا اخانا العزيز ان شخوصنا جميعا هنا بالمنتدى او خارجه تظهر من كتاباتنا وما تنم عنه افكارنا وعلى هذا فضرورة توخى الدقة والامانة فى النقل لازمة لكل من يحب ان يحترم نفسه ويحترم الاخرين ويبدع فى اظهار فضائل شخصيته وهنا يا سيدى الكريم اسجل على سيادتكم موقفين خانكم قلمكم فى الدقة والامانة فيهما سواء بقصد او عن غير قصد واول الموقفين هو الصاقك لكلمة " يهودى " فى حوارك مع السيد الفاضل الفلسطينى الذى شارك فى بدايات الموضوع وكان يعنى علاقة بين المسلم والنصرانى فقط ورد عليك الرجل مستنكرا ذلك ومناشدا اياك الاعراض عن هذا .

وثانى الموقفين هو اسقاطك لقضية تلازم الاسلام من جهة مع العقل والمنطق والفطرة من جهة اخرى على ذهن غير المسلم وهو ما لم اقل به وانا قلت ان التلازم موجود بالضرورة فى عقل المسلم المؤمن ( يمكنك الرجوع الى نصوص المحاورات ) ، فما الداعى لحشر غير المسلم المؤمن فى الموضوع وانت والجميع يعلم ان غير المسلم ليس مطالبا بوجود التلازم السابق الاشارة اليه فى عقله واليك نص مقولتك التى جاءت فى غير محلها :




> أما عن ردك على تلازم الإسلام والعقل والمنطق والفطرة, فلا أرى تلازمهما كقضيتين متلازمتين كأبي المكارم الرجل, حيث لا يمكن الفصل بين الشخص وصفته المميزة له, أما الدين والعقل والمنطق والفطرة فليستا قضيتين متلازمتين, فحين يعرض الإسلام على شخص على دين آخر فنحن نطالبه بتحكيم عقله ومنطقه وفطرته, فإذا تطابق الإسلام معهم دل ذلك على صواب الإسلام, وإذا لم يتطابق معهم فلن يقتنع بهذا الدين إلا أن يكون منحرفاً فاقداً للسوية,


عندى مشكلة فى طريقة كتابة سيادتكم فى الفقرة السابقة وهى للاسف تأتى بطريقة ايحائية سلبية وهى عدم نسبة الجملة [/size][/quote] أما الدين والعقل والمنطق والفطرة فليستا قضيتين متلازمتين ..... [/size][/quote] لغير المسلم وتركها كأنها تقرير من سيادتكم على عدم التلازم .

وعلى العموم اذا لم نتوخى الحرص على " النصوص " فى تخاطبنا فلا جدوى ولا طائل من وراءه على الاطلاق الا الارهاق .

كانت هذه ملاحظتى على سيادتكم رايت ان ابينها لكم - مع قرارى بانهاء الحوار مع سيادتكم فى هذا الموضوع هنا فى هذا الصفحات احتراما لك وللسيد صاحب الموضوع وللسادة الافاضل المشاركين - علها تنير لكم الطريق فى ضرورة الانتباه الى " نصوص " المتحاورين مع سيادتكم حتى لا تستقر فى عقولهم اشياء سلبية عن اسلوبكم فى الحوار رغم هدوءه وتماسكه .

وبناء على ما سبق واتفاقا مع رأى الفاضل الاستاذ فيشاوى ارجو من سيادتكم وضع موضوع مستقل فى ما نحن بصدده من مناقشات ( تجديدكم للدين ) فى القاعة المناسبة له بالمنتدى واعلامى به فى حال احببتم سيادتكم ان اشارككم فيه والانتقال الى مناقشة الموضوع الاساس هنا حول الصدام الحادث بين مسلمى ونصارى مصر - اسبابه وطرق علاجه - من وجهة نظركم خاصة وان لسيادتكم حظ وفير من موهبة الفكر والتحاور انتظر من سيادتكم بكل صدق وشغف موضوعكم المستقل عن تجديد الدين فى اى قاعة مناسبة له كما وانتظر ايضا بكل صدق ارائكم عن الفتنة الحادثة من جميع زواياها .

شكرا لاستماعكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد حسن

السادة الأعزاء

السلام عليكم

استمرارا لمحاولات الحفاظ على الموضوع المطروح من أستاذنا الجليل سيد جعيتم اقف متضامنا مع السادة المحترمين الذين يمسكون بدفة سفينة الموضوع حتى لا تجنح او تحيد بعيدا عن مجراها ووجهة مرساها .

واقول إن الرهان على استمرار الأسباب التالي ذكرها ربما لن يصادف نجاحا على طول الخط لشذوذ القاعدة المستند عليها الرهان فكما أن الرهان الصهيوني الغربي على استمرار وتوسع الدولة العبرية بوضعها الشاذ وسط المنطقة العربية الإسلامية هو رهان تضعفه الأيام وتضيق الأرض بما رحبت على محتليها فأيضا الرهان على إمساك الأقلية بزمام الأمور وبوصلة توجيه شكل وسياسات الدولة لصالحها هو رهان ضعيف وغير منطقي ، وهذه الأسباب هي :

·	انفصال النظام الحاكم عن الثقافة الشعبية الدينية والاجتماعية لغالب المصريين والتصاقه بالثقافة الغربية وتكوينه جزرا منعزلة بعيدا عن شاطئ التقاليد والأعراف الشعبية لغالب المصريين ومعاناتهم ، فلا يمكن لمن يأنف ممارسة ما يمارسه أبناء شعبه من طقوس الشم واللمس والذوق والرؤية في الملبس والمأكل والشارع والمسجد أن يدافع عن تلك الطقوس او يقويها بحب ورغبة حقيقية وبالتالي فهم معذورون في أن يرونا حملا وعبئا ثقافيا مشينا .
·	التيه الذي دخله أبناء الشعب المصري والذي زاد عمره على عمر تيه بنى إسرائيل لأربعين سنة في صحراء سيناء والذي جعلهم لا يستطيعون ممارسة رياضة صناعة الدولة القوية .
·	الموجات العاتية من تسونامى الحضارات والثقافات الناجحة التي جعلتنا ميدانا للتجارب واطلقت بداخلنا الشكوك حول جدوى ما نملك من ثقافة .
·	حرب التجهيل والإحباط التي يمارسها أكاديميون وسياسيون بطريقة منهجية أحيانا وبطريقة الببغاوات أحيانا أخرى حول ضعف إمكانيات البلاد في إحياء دولة قوية وانه لن يكون افضل مما هو كائن وذلك بخلق حقائق صعبة على الأرض وتحويلها إلى ظاهرة طبيعية وبالتالي نسيان أنها صناعية وكمثال على ذلك الترويج لمشكلة الانفجار السكاني وتصويرها على أنها غول يأكل موارد الدولة وزرع الاعتقاد بأنها ظاهرة طبيعية رغم أنها في حقيقتها اختناق سكاني ليس إلا وانظروا إلى مساحة مصر الصالحة للسكنى وتوزيع السكان المفترض عليها وكيف أن نقل وخلق أسباب الحياة الناجحة على الأرض بات شيئا سهلا وفى المتناول بواسطة التكنولوجيا المتاحة لاقل الدول اقتصادا ، وانظروا إلى فراغ ما يعادل من 20الى 40% في نسب اشغال المدن والمجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة على امتداد مصر بحسب دراسات حكومية .
·	استمرار تحالف الكارهين لنور الله في إشعال جذوة الأحقاد على دين الإسلام وتصوير منهج الإسلام على انه منهج بربري لا يلائم طبيعة العصر ومن ثم اصطياد المذبذبين والعلمانيين والنفعيين والمغتربين عن الشكل والتقليد الإسلامي رغم انتمائهم الاسمي لهذا الدين القويم للوقوع في هذا الفخ الثقافي .

ما سبق من أسباب وما لديكم من أسباب أخرى لا تترك مجالا للغالب المسلم الممثل لهوية مصر الدينية الانتباه إلى اذرع أخطبوط التفسخ الأخلاقي العالمي التي تمسك بخناقنا .

أيها السادة إن كان حلفاء الشيطان هؤلاء ووكلائهم الأغبياء يراهنون على النجاحات القشرية السطحية التي يحققونها من خلال اخفاقاتنا في تحديد هويتنا ومصيرنا كأمة وكدولة فأنا " أراهن " - إن جاز هذا التعبير شرعا – على إملاء الله لهم وعلى نفاذ إرادته بقوله سبحانه " وَلَقَدْ سَبَقَتْ كَلِمَتُنَا لِعِبَادِنَا الْمُرْسَلِينَ (171) إِنَّهُمْ لَهُمُ الْمَنْصُورُونَ (172) وَإِنَّ جُنْدَنَا لَهُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ (173) " .

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## atefhelal

> بدون تعليق
> مبارك فى أمريكا اليوم.. وسكرتير البابا يصل واشنطن لمنع مظاهرة أقباط المهجر ضد الرئيس
> 
> كتب عمرو بيومى ووكالات ١٥/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩
> 
> * .......*
> *.............*
> *.....................*
> *فيما غادر الأنبا يوأنس، السكرتير الشخصى للبابا شنودة الثالث، أمس، متوجها إلى واشنطن لاستقبال الرئيس مبارك ولقاء أقباط المهجر.*
> ...


*تصورت أن الخبر المنشور يقول الآتى بدلا من القول عاليه :*

... فيما غادر السكرتير الشخصى لشيخ الأزهر متوجها إلى واشنطن لإستقبال الرئيس مبارك ولقاء مسلمى المهجر ....
وصرح السكرتير الشخصى بأنه يحمل خطابا من شيخ الأزهر إلى ممثلى مسلمى مصر بالمهجر هناك وقال : " الخطاب يتضمن ثلاث نقاط ، الأولى الترحيب بالرئيس مبارك بما يليق بأكبر زعيم فى الشرق الأوسط ، والثانية تقديم العزاء له فى وفاة حفيده ، أما النقطة الأخيرة فهى لقاء الرئيس وعرض مطالبهم – وهى كثيرة – بكل ود ولياقة "
كما أعرب السكرتير الشخصى لشيخ الجامع الأزهر قبل سفره عن أمنيته بالنجاح فى منع المظاهرة التى يعتزم بعض مسلمى مصر بالمهجر هناك تنظيمها بالتزامن مع زيارة الرئيس المصرى .
وفى المقابل أرسل تحالف المنظمات الإسلامية فى أمريكا وكندا راعى المظاهرة المزمع عقدها أمام البيت الأبيض وقت لقاء الرئيس مبارك نظيره باراك أوباما – خطابا للريس الأمريكى باراك أوباما تحت عنوان " السلام فى الشرق الأوسط يرتبط بسلام المسلمين فى بلادهم وفى خارج بلادهم " ...

----------


## fishawy

> *تصورت أن الخبر المنشور يقول الآتى بدلا من القول عاليه :*



تعجبني أحلامك ياسيدي, ولن أقل أنها أضغاث أحلام, فمن يدري لعلها تتحقق.

لك تحياتي

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأستاذ الفاضل/ سيد حسن...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسعدتني عودتك وحديثك الجاد الملتزم.
كان هذا هو نص كلامي للأخ الشقيري:



> إنك تحدثت مستغيثاً أو منادياً لفقراء المسلمين و اليهود والنصارى, وكان يجب أن تجعل نداءك لأهل العلم والحكمة لأنهم هم مقياس ومعيار الحكم على الأمم وليس العوام والبسطاء.


والعبارة تفيد أنني أود أن نجعل مقياس الأمور هم أهل الرأي والحكمة والعلم وليس العوام والبسطاء في أي دين أو مجتمع, نعم جاءت كلمة اليهود في العبارة لتكون متناسقة مع القاعدة العامة التي أريد أن أرسخها, فإذا بكم تتركون القاعدة والمقصد من الكلام ثم تتوقفوا عند كلمة لم تغير في المعنى ولا المضمون شيئاً, بل ذكرت أنني بهذه الكلمة قد خانني القلم في الدقة والأمانة, لو قلت في الدقة لكان الأمر مقبولاً,أما في الأمانة فما علاقة ما قلته بالأمانة؟. ألم يكن الواجب أن تذكر أنك توافقني أو تخالفني في المبدأ الذي وضعته, ثم تقوم بتدوين ملاحظاتك على الأسلوب الذي قيلت به العبارة, ولكنكك تركت العبارة وتناقشت في الوسيلة التي يعبر فيها كل منا عن أفكاره.




> يا اخانا العزيز ان شخوصنا جميعا هنا بالمنتدى او خارجه تظهر من كتاباتنا وما تنم عنه افكارنا وعلى هذا فضرورة توخى الدقة والامانة فى النقل لازمة لكل من يحب ان يحترم نفسه ويحترم الاخرين ويبدع فى اظهار فضائل شخصيته وهنا يا سيدى الكريم اسجل على سيادتكم موقفين خانكم قلمكم فى الدقة والامانة فيهما سواء بقصد او عن غير قصد واول الموقفين هو الصاقك لكلمة " يهودى " فى حوارك مع السيد الفاضل الفلسطينى الذى شارك فى بدايات الموضوع وكان يعنى علاقة بين المسلم والنصرانى فقط ورد عليك الرجل مستنكرا ذلك ومناشدا اياك الاعراض عن هذا .





> وثانى الموقفين هو اسقاطك لقضية تلازم الاسلام من جهة مع العقل والمنطق والفطرة من جهة اخرى على ذهن غير المسلم وهو ما لم اقل به وانا قلت ان التلازم موجود بالضرورة فى عقل المسلم المؤمن ( يمكنك الرجوع الى نصوص المحاورات ) ، فما الداعى لحشر غير المسلم المؤمن فى الموضوع وانت والجميع يعلم ان غير المسلم ليس مطالبا بوجود التلازم السابق الاشارة اليه فى عقله واليك نص مقولتك التى جاءت فى غير محلها :


أخي الفاضل..إنني رفضت تلازم الإسلام مع العقل والفطرة والمنطق, وهذا من منظور المنطق العام, وهو علم بشري لا يقتصر على أناس دون غيرهم, إن تلازم الإسلام والعقل والمنطق والفطرة يجب أن يكون فريضة لدى كل مسلم, لا أن يكون قاعدة منطقية.إن التلازم بين أبي المكارم والرجل تلازم منطقي, لا ينكره بشر, أما التلازم بين الإسلام والعقل والمنطق والفطرة فليس أمراً منطقياً يعاب على من يخالفه, هل وضحت القضية, وهل انتهى الخلاف؟

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *تصورت أن الخبر المنشور يقول الآتى بدلا من القول عاليه :*
> 
> ... فيما غادر السكرتير الشخصى لشيخ الأزهر متوجها إلى واشنطن لإستقبال الرئيس مبارك ولقاء مسلمى المهجر ....
> وصرح السكرتير الشخصى بأنه يحمل خطابا من شيخ الأزهر إلى ممثلى مسلمى مصر بالمهجر هناك وقال : " الخطاب يتضمن ثلاث نقاط ، الأولى الترحيب بالرئيس مبارك بما يليق بأكبر زعيم فى الشرق الأوسط ، والثانية تقديم العزاء له فى وفاة حفيده ، أما النقطة الأخيرة فهى لقاء الرئيس وعرض مطالبهم – وهى كثيرة – بكل ود ولياقة "
> كما أعرب السكرتير الشخصى لشيخ الجامع الأزهر قبل سفره عن أمنيته بالنجاح فى منع المظاهرة التى يعتزم بعض مسلمى مصر بالمهجر هناك تنظيمها بالتزامن مع زيارة الرئيس المصرى .
> وفى المقابل أرسل تحالف المنظمات الإسلامية فى أمريكا وكندا راعى المظاهرة المزمع عقدها أمام البيت الأبيض وقت لقاء الرئيس مبارك نظيره باراك أوباما – خطابا للريس الأمريكى باراك أوباما تحت عنوان " السلام فى الشرق الأوسط يرتبط بسلام المسلمين فى بلادهم وفى خارج بلادهم " ...


كم تمنيت هذا يا أستاذى الفاضل . لعله يتحقق . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

خير اللهم أجعله خير
شاهدت على القناة الأولى مظاهرة ترحيب برمز مصر الرئيس حسنى مبارك أثناء زيارته للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وقد لفت نظرى وجود المصرين من مسلمين ومسيحيين فى مظاهرة الترحيب التى أتمنى أن أرها بداخل وخارج مصر فى كل ما يخص البلد  . وقد جاء بجريدة المساء الصادرة اليوم الأتى .الجالية المصرية بأمريكا .. تبايع مبارك
مظاهرة حب وتأييد .. أمام مقر إقامة الرئيس
المصريون رفعوا لافتات الترحيب .. وشعارات الوحدة الوطنية
واشنطن - جمال أبوبيه :
نظمت الجالية المصرية في مختلف الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مظاهرة حب وتأييد للرئيس مبارك.. وذلك أمام مقر إقامة الرئيس مبارك بالعاصمة الأمريكية "واشنطن" في فندق الفور سيزونز.. واستمرت مظاهرة الحب والتأييد طوال اليوم.
رفعت الجالية المصرية لافتات الترحيب بالرئيس مبارك ولافتات التأييد له ولسياساته.. كما رفعوا شعارات تؤكد الوحدة الوطنية المصرية وان شعب مصر نسيج واحد لا فرق بين المسلم والمسيحي فالكل مصريون.
شارك في مظاهرة الحب والتأييد رجال الدين الإسلامي والمسيحي وعلاء حسنين عضو مجلس الشعب ورجل الأعمال عيد لبيب اللذان شاركا في إنهاء أحداث الفتنة الطائفية في دير أبوفانا وحضرا خصيصاً لإعلان تأييدهما ومبايعتهما للرئيس مبارك. 
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

فلننتبه لمن يريدون أن تشتعل الفتنة الطائفية فى مصر .  قلنا سابقاً أن هناك مؤامرات من الخارج تحاك لمصر ومواطنيها .
أيه رأيكم فيما فعله التلفزيون الإسرائيلى وتحويل قضية زرائب الخنازير لفتنة بين أبناء مصر .
يا سادة هذا هو عدونا الحقيقى ولم ولن نكون أبداً أعداء لبعضنا .
 التليفزيون الإسرائيلى يتجول بين زرائب الخنازير ومقر السفارة فى القاهرة وينقل تقارير وبثاً مباشراً

  كتب   محمد عبود    ٢٠/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩

لقطة من التقرير الإسرائيلى مع سكان الزرائب

فى المسافة بين السفارة الإسرائيلية فى محافظة الجيزة، وزرائب الخنازير فى محافظة القاهرة، تنقل طاقم القناة الثانية فى التليفزيون الإسرائيلى الأسبوع الماضى مع معداتهم وكاميراتهم بحرية لإعداد تقريرين، الأول عن عالم الزبالين فى مصر، والثانى عن التهديدات التى تستهدف حياة السفير الإسرائيلى شالوم كوهين.

وعرضت القناة الثانية الخميس الماضى التقرير الأول الذى أعده دكتور «عراد نير»، رئيس ديسك الشؤون الخارجية فى القناة، حيث اصطحب كاميرته وميكروفوناً يحمل شعار القناة الثانية الإسرائيلية، وتجول بين بيوت منشأة ناصر، وتحديدا فى حى الزرايب، لرصد معاناة الزبالين المصريين بعد قرار إعدام الخنازير.

التقرير الإسرائيلى اختصر المشكلة فى مجرد صراع بين «الحكومة الإسلامية فى مصر»، والمواطنين الأقباط الذين يعيشون داخل جيتو لا يتمتع بشروط الرعاية الصحية فى قلب القاهرة.

تبدأ التقرير المذيعة يونيت ليفى من استديوهات المحطة فى «القدس»، وتقول: «تتعرض إسرائيل حاليا لهجوم أنفلونزا الخنازير، لكن الطريقة التى تعاملت بها مصر مع المرض مثيرة للدهشة، فما إن أصيب عدد قليل من المصريين بأنفلونزا الخنازير، حتى استغلت الحكومة الفرصة لإبادة آلاف الخنازير، وقطعت أرزاق مربى الخنازير المسيحيين. التليفزيون الإسرائيلى تسلل إلى حى الزبالين فى القاهرة، وأعد هذا التقرير».

ويبدأ المراسل «عرادنير» تقريره منذ لحظة وصوله إلى حى الزرايب، وتجوله بين أكوام القمامة، وبقايا قطعان خنازير، وأفران عيش مزدحمة، ويبدأ بالعبارة التالية: «تلال القمامة الموجودة فى كل مكان هنا تشير إلى أننا وصلنا إلى المكان المقصود، حى الزبالين، وإن شئت الدقة، (سكان الزرايب)، فهذا هو التعبير الذى يستخدمه المصريون لوصف سكان هذا الحى من المسيحيين الأقباط.

والحى عبارة عن متاهة مكدسة بالبيوت المهملة التى تتراكم أكوام القمامة والقاذورات فى مداخلها، يمكنكم أن تنظروا ورائى، الآن، وتتأملوا المشهد لكى تدركوا أن كل (خرم) فى هذا الحى يمتلىء بالزبالة، فمهنة المسيحيين هنا، هى إعادة تدوير قمامة ٢٠ مليون مواطن يسكنون القاهرة».

ثم يشرح الصحفى الإسرائيلى تاريخ الحى من وجهة نظره: «منذ عقود طويلة، يجمع المسيحيون الذين يعيشون فى هذا (الجيتو) قمامة العاصمة المصرية، ويخزنونها فى بيوتهم، ثم يفرزونها، لهذا يعيشون طوال الوقت وسط جبال القمامة التى يقدمونها وجبة مجانية للخنازير التى ترعى فى مداخل بيوتهم،

وبمرور الوقت صارت الخنازير مصدر رزقهم الرئيسى، لكن الغريب أن الإهمال والتلوث فى هذا الحى لم يزعجا (السلطات الإسلامية)، كما لم يزعجهم وجود الخنازير من قبل، لكن ما إن ظهر المرض الجديد الذى ارتبط اسمه بالحيوان النجس، حسب الشريعة الإسلامية، حتى بدأت الحكومة حملة سريعة وعاجلة لإبادة الخنازير».

ويدعم الصحفى الإسرائيلى وجهة نظره الطائفية من خلال لقاءات مع بعض سكان المنطقة. يقول «صابر جبريل» أحد سكان المنطقة للتليفزيون الإسرائيلى: «مافيش أى حالة إصابة لخنزير على مستوى العالم كله، ومع ذلك مصر هى الوحيدة اللى أعدمت الخنازير».

والتف عدد كبير من مربى الخنازير حول «صابر جبريل»، وشرحوا للمذيع الإسرائيلى أنهم كسبوا رزقهم من بيع لحوم الخنازير لأثرياء الأقباط الذين يقيمون فى أحياء أخرى، وطالب أحدهم بإيجاد حل لمشاكلهم، قائلاً: «إعدام الخنازير مش مشكلة، لكن لازم يبقى فيه بديل، علشان أعرف أعيش، وأعلم أولادى، أنا عايز أعيش زى أى حد فى مصر».

ويختتم المذيع الإسرائيلى تقريره من أمام دير الأب سمعان الخراز فى منشأة ناصر، قائلاً: «المكان الوحيد الذى يبدو صحيا ونظيفا فى هذا الحى هو الكنيسة التى تطل بخجل على الأحياء الفقيرة المحيطة بها، تلك الأحياء التى لا يمكن التمييز فيها بين البيوت، وأكوام القمامة، وبالوعات الصرف الصحى، فالحياة فى حى الزبالين غير آدمية بالمرة، ويعيش الناس فى حضن الحيوانات تقريبا،

وهو الأمر الذى يؤدى بلاشك لانتشار الأمراض، والأوبئة، ومع ذلك يبدو أن السلطات الإسلامية أخذت قرارها بإبادة الخنازير، وعدم تعويض المربين، لأسباب مختلفة تماما عن الحرص على حياة سكان هذه المنطقة.

«عراد نير» لم يغادر القاهرة فور الانتهاء من تقريره الأول، لكنه استغل الفرصة لإعداد تقرير عن محاولة اغتيال السفير الإسرائيلى فى القاهرة، وهذه المرة نقل التليفزيون الإسرائيلى بثا مباشرا من فوق كوبرى جامعة القاهرة، على مقربة من مقر السفارة الإسرائيلية.

وفى حوار بين المراسل ومذيعة الاستديو «يونيت ليفى»، أوضح «عراد نير» أنه لم يتمكن من التصوير داخل السفارة لدواع أمنية. وأشار إلى أن الخبر الذى نشرته «المصرى اليوم» عن محاولة اغتيال السفير الإسرائيلى فى القاهرة لم يفاجئ الطاقم الدبلوماسى فى السفارة، لأنهم اعتادوا على الإنذارات الدورية التى تحذر من استهداف شالوم كوهين، ومقر السفارة،

كما أنهم يتوقعون حدوث عملية من هذا القبيل فى أى لحظة،لكن السفارة طمأنت المشاهدين الإسرائيليين أن الحراسة حول مقرها تم تكثيفها بعد نشر اعترافات الخلية التى خططت لاغتيال السفير.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بدون تعليق

عشرات الأقباط يتظاهرون ضد مبارك أمام البيت الأبيض و«إبراهيم» يعتبر أن تمرير السلطة لـ«جمال» أصبح معلناً

  كتب   واشنطن - «أمريكا إن أرابيك»، كتب – عمرو بيومى    ٢٠/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩

نظم عشرات من أقباط المهجر مظاهرة سلمية أمام البيت الأبيض أمس الأول، أثناء لقاء الرئيس مبارك نظيره الأمريكى باراك أوباما، للاعتراض على ما وصفوه بـ«اضطهاد الأقباط فى مصر». فيما اعتبر الدكتور سعد الدين إبراهيم، مدير مركز ابن خلدون، أن تمرير السلطة لجمال مبارك أصبح معلنا الآن.

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات: «لا للأسلمة الجبرية»، «لا للمادة الثانية من الدستور»، «لا لأسلمة البنات القبطيات وقتل المسيحيين فى مصر»، و«لا للهجوم على الكنائس».

وأكد مجدى خليل، مدير منتدى حريات الشرق الأوسط ومنظم المظاهرة، أن الحكومة المصرية فشلت مرتين فى محاولتها تعطيل احتجاج الأقباط: الأولى عندما حجزت كل الأماكن لمنع الأقباط من التظاهر، والثانية حينما حاولت عبر أبواقها من  «المتسلقين» إثناء الأقباط عن التظاهر  بالادعاء بأن الإخوان المسلمين سيشاركون فى المظاهرة.

وقال خليل فى تصريحات له، إن السفارة حجزت عدة أماكن لأربعة آلاف فرد حول البيت الأبيض لتحرم الأقباط من التظاهر، لكن لم يظهر أى فرد من هؤلاء فى الأماكن المحجوزة لهم.

وأضاف أن الذين رحبوا بالرئيس من طرف السفارة كانوا أفرادا قليلين فى مدخل البيت الأبيض عند شارع ١٥، وليس فى هذه الأماكن المحجوزة.

فى سياق آخر، انتقد الدكتور سعد الدين إبراهيم، الناشط السياسى، فى مقال بصحيفة «وول ستريت جورنال» الأمريكية، الاستقبال الودى الذى حظى به الرئيس مبارك فى الولايات المتحدة، معتبرا أن سياسة أوباما «تحبط شعار التغيير الذى رفعه فى حملته الانتخابية».

وقال إبراهيم، فى مقاله الذى نشرته الصحيفة أمس الأول، إن الرئيس أوباما تعهد خلال حملته الانتخابية بـ«عدم دعم الديكتاتوريين المقربين من الولايات المتحدة، لكنه رغم هذا الوعد يستقبل الرئيس المصرى فى البيت الأبيض».

وأضاف أن «الود غير المعهود (من قبل أوباما) يبعث برسائل مختلطة إلى جميع الأمريكيين الذين عملوا على انتخاب السيد أوباما، باعتباره بطل التغيير، كما أنه محبط لهؤلاء فى مصر وأفريقيا والعالم العربى الذين رحبوا بهذا النصر التاريخى باعتباره أول رئيس أمريكى من أصول أفريقية».

ودعا إبراهيم، الرئيس الأمريكى، إلى أن يعطى ظهره إلى من وصفهم بالديكتاتوريين، وقال: «إن مصر يمكن أن تكون لاعبا محوريا فى السياسة الإقليمية، لكن السيد مبارك بدلا من هذا، بدد إمكانيات بلده فى مقابل السيطرة على الشعب المصرى، كما أن الخطط لتمرير السلطة إلى نجله جمال أصبحت معلنة الآن».

وأضاف إبراهيم: «إن الجزء الأكثر تثبيطا للهمة فى كل هذا، هو أن واشنطن فى ظل ولاية الرئيس أوباما تسير على نفس السياسة الخارجية القديمة مع المستبدين العرب.. من ليبيا معمر القذافى إلى سوريا بشار الأسد».

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الأستاذ الفاضل/ سيد حسن...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أسعدتني عودتك وحديثك الجاد الملتزم.
> كان هذا هو نص كلامي للأخ الشقيري:
> 
> والعبارة تفيد أنني أود أن نجعل مقياس الأمور هم أهل الرأي والحكمة والعلم وليس العوام والبسطاء في أي دين أو مجتمع, نعم جاءت كلمة اليهود في العبارة لتكون متناسقة مع القاعدة العامة التي أريد أن أرسخها, فإذا بكم تتركون القاعدة والمقصد من الكلام ثم تتوقفوا عند كلمة لم تغير في المعنى ولا المضمون شيئاً, بل ذكرت أنني بهذه الكلمة قد خانني القلم في الدقة والأمانة, لو قلت في الدقة لكان الأمر مقبولاً,أما في الأمانة فما علاقة ما قلته بالأمانة؟. ألم يكن الواجب أن تذكر أنك توافقني أو تخالفني في المبدأ الذي وضعته, ثم تقوم بتدوين ملاحظاتك على الأسلوب الذي قيلت به العبارة, ولكنكك تركت العبارة وتناقشت في الوسيلة التي يعبر فيها كل منا عن أفكاره.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أخي الفاضل..إنني رفضت تلازم الإسلام مع العقل والفطرة والمنطق, وهذا من منظور المنطق العام, وهو علم بشري لا يقتصر على أناس دون غيرهم, إن تلازم الإسلام والعقل والمنطق والفطرة يجب أن يكون فريضة لدى كل مسلم, لا أن يكون قاعدة منطقية.إن التلازم بين أبي المكارم والرجل تلازم منطقي, لا ينكره بشر, أما التلازم بين الإسلام والعقل والمنطق والفطرة فليس أمراً منطقياً يعاب على من يخالفه, هل وضحت القضية, وهل انتهى الخلاف؟


ياريت تفتح موضوع تقول فيه إللي أنت عايزة بدلاً من تشويه مواضيع غيرك وأخذها لمناحي بعيدة عن السياق وهذا ليس من آداب الحوار... 
كده كتير بجد ....  :Banned2: 


الأستاذ الفاضل *سيد جعيتم*
للصبر حدود صديقي العزيز وأطالب بشدة بفصل المشاركات التي جائت خارج السياق بما فيهم هذه المشاركة ...
نريد أن نستفيد من الطرح ونتشارك الآراء بدلاً من هذه الفوضى ...
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الأستاذ الفاضل سيد جعيتم
> للصبر حدود صديقي العزيز وأطالب بشدة بفصل المشاركات التي جائت خارج السياق بما فيهم هذه المشاركة ...
> نريد أن نستفيد من الطرح ونتشارك الآراء بدلاً من هذه الفوضى ...
> دمت بخيرا


الصديق العزيز / الأستاذ ابراهيم
الدكتور ابو المكارم كان له موضوع فى قاعة المناقشات وضع فيه أفكاره وتكفل الكثيرون بالرد عليه . وهنا فقد استطاع أستدراجنا بعيداً عن الموضوع الأصلى الخاص بمصر ووحدتها الوطنية . وهنا أقول له يحق لك أن تضع بأسمك موضوع جديد بكل أفكارك فى أى قاعة تراها مناسبة من قاعات المنتدى حتى يناقشها السادة الأعضاء بحرية وموضوعية .
اشكرك وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

شائعات شائعات شلئعات . ما زلت مصر على أن هذه الشائعات للخارج يد فيها . هم يحاولون زعزعة الأستقرار فى مصر بإشاعة الخلافات والأخبار الكاذبة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين وبين المسلمين وبعضهم والمسيحيين وبعضهم .
حرب الشائعات تشتعل داخل الكاتدرائية وبيشوى ينفى محاكمة صاحب «نبوءة» وفاة البابا

  كتب   عمرو بيومى    ٢١/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩

شنودة   

بدأت حرب الشائعات تشتد داخل كاتدرائية الأقباط الأرثوذكس بالعباسية، للدرجة التى دفعت البعض إلى القول بأن الأنبا يؤانس سكرتير البابا الشخصى، ذكر أن العذراء ظهرت له وأخبرته أنه سيكون البابا رقم ١١٨ للكنيسة القبطية يوم ٢٢ أغسطس الجارى، الأمر الذى أدى إلى غضب البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، واتخاذه قراراً بعقد المجمع المقدس فى الفترة القادمة لمحاكمة يؤانس.

وخصص البابا شنودة محاضرته الأسبوعية، أمس الأول، التى يلقيها فى الكاتدرائية بالعباسية، للحديث عن حفظ الله للإنسان، وقال «الكتاب المقدس تكلم كثيرًا عن حفظ الإنسان».

وأكد البابا أن «حياة الإنسان فى أيدى الله وليس فى أيدى الإنسان»، وهو ما اعتبره البعض إشارة منه إلى الشائعة التى انتشرت مؤخرا والخاصة بنبوءة وفاته.

فى سياق متصل، صرح الأنبا بيشوى، سكرتير المجمع المقدس، بأن المجمع لن يجرى محاكمة للأسقف المعنى بالموضوع، رافضًا الحديث عن الشائعة ومدى صحتها، وقال «هذا الأمر حساس ولا يمكننى الحديث فيه».

فى المقابل، اجتمع الأنبا يؤانس بالبابا شنودة أمس الأول «قبل العظة الأسبوعية» لمدة ساعة، ولم يعلن يؤانس عما دار فى الاجتماع، إلا أن مصادر من المكتب البابوى أكدت أن البابا يجرى تحقيقاً كبيرًا لمعرفة مصدر هذه الشائعة ومن وراء ترويجها.

وأصدر الدكتور ثروت باسيلى، وكيل المجلس الملى العام، بياناً تناول «الشائعات والتى يحمل بعضها السموم فى داخله فى مواجهة الكنيسة القبطية»، معتبرا أن «أخبث وأخطر هذه الشائعات ما ادعى به بعض الناس من أن هناك نبوءة تحدد عمر قداسة البابا - حفظه الله وأدام حياته لنا»، متهماً مروجى «هذه الشائعة الفجة ببناء قصور من أوهامهم وأحلامهم بشكل تم فيه خلط الواقع بالخيال».

إلى ذلك أصدر المجلس الملى العام بياناً موقعاً من ١٦ عضواً تحت عنوان «أمانة المسؤولية»، اعترض فيه على المقالة المنشورة فى إحدى المجلات الأسبوعية تحت عنوان «البابا يخالف قوانين الكنيسة».

وشدد البيان على أن ما نسب إلى الدكتور ثروت باسيلى فى هذا المقال لا يمثل رأى المجلس على الإطلاق، وأن ما قام باسيلى بنشره بعنوان «بيان الحقائق والشائعات» يعبر عن رأيه فقط.

وأكد البيان أن اعضاء المجلس الملى يثقون فى حكمة قداسة البابا وعدالته، وحرصه على تطبيق قوانين الكنيسة، معتبرًا أن ما نشر لاحقاً عن طموحات البعض لتولى كرسى البطريرك هو «أمر لا يليق بين عقلاء».

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ياسيون وحزبيون أقباط: مبارك لا يخضع لـ«لى الذراع» ونرفض تلبية مطالب الشعب القبطى بـ«ضغوط خارجية»

  كتب   عادل الدرجلى    ٢١/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩
[ جورجيت قللينى]
جورجيت قللينى

رفض بعض النواب والسياسيين الأقباط مطالبة عدد من المنظمات الحقوقية الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما بأن يحصل من الرئيس مبارك على ضمانات شخصية حول حقوق الأقليات فى مصر خاصة الأقباط، مشددين فى الوقت ذاته على ضرورة تغيير وضع الأقباط والاستجابة لمطالبهم، وأهمها إصدار قانون دور العبادة الموحد وتولى الأقباط مناصب مهمة على أساس تكافؤ الفرص، وكذلك ضمان تمثيل برلمانى جيد لهم.

قالت النائبة جورجيت قللينى، عضو مجلس الشعب عن الحزب الوطنى «الرئيس مبارك لا يخضع لسياسة لى الذراع، ولذلك أتصور أنه لن يستجيب لأى مطالب من الخارج فى هذا الشأن»، مشددة على أن استجابة مبارك لأى مطالب تكون فى حال صدورها من شعبه.

وأوضحت قللينى أن مطالب الشعب القبطى فى الداخل يعلمها الرئيس مبارك جيداً وهى إصدار قانون دور العبادة الموحد وتحقيق مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص فى تولى المواقع المهمة وتوزيعها بشكل عادل، مطالبة بمواجهة ومحاسبة بعض المسؤولين الذين يتصرفون على نحو يثير أفراد الشعب ضد بعضهم البعض.

وتساءل إكرام لبيب القيادى بحزب التجمع: «ما مطالب الأقباط، فأنا قبطى وليس لى أى مطالب»، وأضاف: «هناك بعض الأشياء البسيطة التى يمكن أن تحل بسهولة، ومنها أن هناك نوعاً من التمييز فى بعض المناصب العليا ولا أعتقد أن هذا يؤثر فى حقوق الأقباط بصورة كبيرة»، نافياً ما يردده البعض حول وجود نوع من التعصب، وإنما هى «عصبيات» ناتجة عن قصور فهم من كل الأطراف والاتجاهات «حسب قوله».

وقال لبيب «لا أقبل بأى تدخل من أوباما أو غيره فى أى مشكلة تخص الأقباط فى مصر، وأعتقد أن الرئيس مبارك لن يقبل بذلك أيضاً».

ولفتت مارجريت عازر، أمين عام حزب الجبهة، إلى أنه من صالح مصر أن ترى مطالب الأقليات وتحاول تحقيقها دون ضغوط من الخارج، مطالبة بعدم وجود أى ضغوط فى مثل هذه الأمور لأنها أحياناً تأتى بنتائج عكسية.

ولفتت إلى أن مطالب الأقباط تتلخص فى نقاط محددة أهمها ـ حسب قولها ـ تفعيل قانون دور العبادة الموحد والتمثيل الجيد فى البرلمان وعدم تهميش الأقباط فى الوظائف العليا.

وقال جورج إسحق القيادى بحركة كفاية «أنا ضد أى تظاهرات طائفية، خاصة من المصريين بالخارج، لأن المطلوب هو تحرك الشعب المصرى، ومن ثم لا ينتظر أن يتغير شىء بعد زيارة مبارك لأمريكا»، مشدداً على رفضه الضغوط الأمريكية أو من أى دولة أخرى.

واتفق اسحق مع الآراء السابقة بخصوص مطالب الأقباط، داعياً إلى ضرورة إلغاء لجنة شؤون الأحزاب وقانون الطوارئ.

وأكد نجيب جبرائيل، الناشط الحقوقى القبطى، ضرورة تغيير الوضع فى مصر، موضحاً أن التغيير لن يأتى على أساس طائفى أو إعطاء ميزة للأقباط، وإنما سيتغير ـ حسب قوله ـ عندما يتم التعامل مع مشكلة الأقباط باعتبارها جزءا من منظومة حقوق الإنسان العالمية.

وقال جبرائيل «أنتظر أن يستجيب مبارك لمطالب الأقباط بناءً على احترامه للقانون الدولى والاتفاقات التى وقعت عليها مصر، لأن عدم الاستجابة للمطالب سيضع مصر فى حرج دولى شديد، خاصة أنها على المحك لرئاسة المجلس الدولى لحقوق الإنسان فى فبراير المقبل».

وطالب جبرائيل بحل مشكلة العائدين للمسيحية ليس بحكم محكمة وإنما بتفعيل القانون والمادة «٤٦» من الدستور، وعدم تهميش دور الأقباط فى الحياة السياسية، وإصدار قانون عدم التمييز بين المواطنين خاصة فى الوظائف المهمة، وتفعيل المادة ٩٨ مكرر من قانون العقوبات التى تعاقب من يزدرى الأديان.

----------


## سيد حسن

السادة الأعزاء

السلام عليكم

كل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله 

ربما لا أجد تجربة عملية على حتمية احترام الأقلية قرار الأغلبية السياسي والاجتماعي افضل من تجربة شكل الحياة الاستثنائية التي ولدها حلول شهر رمضان المبارك بمصر .

فرمضان غير من شكل مواعيد العمل وشكل برامج الإعلام وأنماط الحياة للمؤسسات الخدمية العامة والخاصة أيضا وحتى نظام التوقيت الصيفي وهو أمر لم أجد له حسب ظني مقاومة من الآخر .

وما اعنيه ليس البعد الديني لشهر رمضان المبارك ولكن التأثيرات الاجتماعية وربما السياسية الحادثة بسبب حلوله والتي أثرت على جميع سكان مصر دون تمييز .

وعلى هذا فشكل الاحترام والاعتراف الرسمي من الآخر بوجود تيار وخط سير عام للأغلبية المسلمة القائمة على ارض مصر هو شيء جيد وواعى فلما لا يكون احترام الحالة الاستثنائية التي خلفها حلول شهر رمضان منطلقا للإقرار بباقي حقوق الغالب المسلم على أرضه ومن ثم وفى المقابل المطالبة بحقوق باقي الاقليات .

أرجو ذلك .

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## the_chemist

> ياسيون وحزبيون أقباط: مبارك لا يخضع لـ«لى الذراع» ونرفض تلبية مطالب الشعب القبطى بـ«ضغوط خارجية»
> 
>   كتب   عادل الدرجلى    ٢١/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩
> [ جورجيت قللينى]
> جورجيت قللينى
> 
> رفض بعض النواب والسياسيين الأقباط مطالبة عدد من المنظمات الحقوقية الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما بأن يحصل من الرئيس مبارك على ضمانات شخصية حول حقوق الأقليات فى مصر خاصة الأقباط، مشددين فى الوقت ذاته على ضرورة تغيير وضع الأقباط والاستجابة لمطالبهم، وأهمها إصدار قانون دور العبادة الموحد وتولى الأقباط مناصب مهمة على أساس تكافؤ الفرص، وكذلك ضمان تمثيل برلمانى جيد لهم.
> 
> قالت النائبة جورجيت قللينى، عضو مجلس الشعب عن الحزب الوطنى «الرئيس مبارك لا يخضع لسياسة لى الذراع، ولذلك أتصور أنه لن يستجيب لأى مطالب من الخارج فى هذا الشأن»، مشددة على أن استجابة مبارك لأى مطالب تكون فى حال صدورها من شعبه.
> ...


السلام عليكم

أرى أن تطبيق المادة 98 مكرر من قانون العقوبات سيض بالسادة الأقباط أكثر مما ينفعهم

فهم أكثر من يزدرى الأديان وخاصة الدين الإسلامى

ولا إيه يا أقباط مصر

----------


## atefhelal

> السادة الأعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله 
> 
> ربما لا أجد تجربة عملية على حتمية احترام الأقلية قرار الأغلبية السياسي والاجتماعي افضل من تجربة شكل الحياة الاستثنائية التي ولدها حلول شهر رمضان المبارك بمصر .
> 
> فرمضان غير من شكل مواعيد العمل وشكل برامج الإعلام وأنماط الحياة للمؤسسات الخدمية العامة والخاصة أيضا وحتى نظام التوقيت الصيفي وهو أمر لم أجد له حسب ظني مقاومة من الآخر .
> ...


هذا منطقى جدا وشيئ عادى جدا  فى كل دول العالم .. ولكن ماذا تقول فى بعض النصارى الذين فقدوا التمييز والمنطق البسيط وتعمدوا تزوير الحقيقة والتاريخ ، وأنقل هنا مثالا لذلك خطابا ألقاه أسقف القوصية الأنبا توماس فى معهد هدسن بواشنطن (الولايات المتحدة) لتوضيح إلى أى مدى فقد بعض قادة  النصارى الدينيين أبسط قواعد المنطق وتعمدوا الإستغباء واصطناع تاريخ مزيف بسوقونه بالخارج لحساب أطماعهم وتحقيق تميزا خاصا بهم على الأغلبية المسلمة بمصر : 

*تطــور الخطــاب القبــطى من المودة والخلاص*
* إلى الخصومة والصراع "8-9"**بقلم**جمال البنا*٢٩/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩
المصرى اليوم 

وصل الخطاب القبطى إلى مرحلة الخصومة والصراع، فى الخطاب الذى ألقاه أسقف القوصية الأنبا توماس فى معهد هدسن بواشنطن (الولايات المتحدة) وجاء فيه:
«حين يسمع الناس كلمة «قبطـى»، كثيرًا ما لا يفهمون معنى الكلمة، فمن هم الأقبـاط؟ ولماذا يُدعون هكذا؟ ولهذا شعرت أنه من الأهمية أن أبدأ بشرح أصل الكلمة ولماذا نـُدعى «أقباط»، وهذا الشرح قد يخبركم بعض الشىء عن المعضلة التى نواجهها.
مصر كانت تدعى دائمًا «إجيبتوس» وكان الجميع يعرفونها بهذا الاسم (أنظر التعليق أدناه) ، وفى القرن السابع حدث تغيير فى الاسم وفى البلاد ذاتها، حين جاء العرب لمصر أو بالأحرى حين قاموا بغزوها، لم يستطيعوا نطق كلمة «إجيبتوس» بسبب الفروق اللغوية فغيروها إلى «جبت» بعد أن اقتطعوا حرف «إ» ومقطع «أوس»، وهكذا أصبحت إجيبتوس «جبت»، واستخدموا «القاف» فأصبحت «قبط»، وكان كل من فى البلد يدعون أقباطا، ولكن بالتدريج، قام بعض الناس ــ لأسباب معينة سواء كانت الضرائب أو الضغوط من أى نوع أو الطموحات والرغبة فى التعامل مع القادة أو الحكام ــ بالتحول للإسلام، هؤلاء الذين تحولوا (للإسلام) لم يعودوا بعد أقباطا، بل أصبحوا شيئا آخر.. والذين ظلوا مسيحيين هم الذين (كانوا) يدعون أقباطا، وهنا سأتوقف وأضع علامة استفهام، ما الذى يجعل شخصًا يغير هوية وطنه بأكمله؟ وأن يحول مركز الهوية من مصر ليصبح العرب، وبالرغم من أن الشعب والأفراد ظلوا كما هم من الناحية العرقية إلا أنهم لم يعودوا أقباطا.. 
وهذه علامة استفهام كبيرة، وسبب كبير فيما يحدث الآن.. مصر كانت دائمًا بؤرة التركيز للأقبـاط ، فهى هويتنا، وطننا ، أرضنا، لغتنا وثقافتنا ، ولكن حين تحول بعض المصريين للإسلام، فإن بؤرة الاهتمام والتركيز عندهم تغيرت وبدلا من أن يكون الوطن فى الداخل هو مركز الاهتمام، أصبحت شبه الجزيرة العربية المركز، وبدلا من أن ينظروا إلى حيث هم راحوا ينظرون وجهـة أخرى ولن يعودوا يسمون أقباطا وهذه نقلة كبيرة، كما أنها سبب مهم للغاية فيما يحدث الآن.. 
هل هم حقا أقباط أم أصبحوا فعليًا عربًا؟ ولهذا نترك علامة استفهام كبيرة هنا، فإذا توجهت لشخص قبطى وقلت له إنه عربى فإن هذه تعتبر إســاءة، بصورة ما، لأننا لسنا عربًا بل مصريون وسعداء بكوننا مصريين ولن أقبل أن أكون عربيا.
لكن الموقف يختلف مع مواطن آخر يحيا فى مصر ولكنه ليس «قبطيا» بنفس المعنى الذى شرحته، فقد أصبح الأمر بالنسبة له مختلفا إذ يعتبر نفسه منتميا لهوية أخرى مركزها فى شبه الجزيرة العربية، لقد تحولت هوية الأمة وأصبح الانتماء للعروبة وللمنطقة التى تتحدث بالعربية، وهذا يعنى أنه إذا لم تكن تنتمى لهذه الهوية أو الجماعة،
 فأين يقع مكانك فى المجتمع العربى؟ أنت داخله وخارجه، تنتمى ولا تنتمى، وهذه هى المعضلة الكبيرة التى يواجهها الأقباط الذين تمسكوا بديانتهم المسيحية، بل بالأحرى بهويتهم كمصريين، وبثقافتهم، محاولين الاحتفاظ باللغة والموسيقى والتقويم القبطى، مما يعنى أن التراث الثقافى للمصريين القدماء ما زال باقيًا، بينما فى ذات الوقت فإن إخواننا فى الوطن قد تخلوا عنه من أجل ثقافة أخرى، هذا يعنى أن هناك عملية تعريب مستمرة تحدث لهذا الوطن، بدأت منذ قرون، منذ القرن السابع، ومازالت جارية حتى الآن، يمكننا أن نقول أيضا إن هذا جزء من المعضلة، وفى نفس الوقت فإن الأسلمة هى معضلة أخرى بدأت منذ فترة ولا تزال تحمل معها العديد من المشاكل حتى الآن، مما يعنى أن هذه العملية ستظل سارية وهى بالفعل مازالت.
 مثال بسيط، إذا كنت تريد أن تدرس اللغة القبطية مثل أى لغة أخرى، فهل مسموح لك بتعلمها فى المدرسـة؟ من الممكن تعلم الإنجليزية، الفرنسية، الألمانية، أى لغـة، لكنك لا تستطيع أن تدرس اللغة القبطية ــ لغة البلد الأصلية ــ فى أى مدرسة عامة بالبـــلاد، هذا غير مسموح به مع أنه مسموح لنا أن ندرس لغات أخرى فى مدارسنا الحكومية، ولدينا مدارس كثيرة تُعلم الإنجليزية، الفرنسية، والألمانية والإسبانية وغيرها ولكن ليس القبطية.. لماذا ؟ 
لأن هذا ببساطة يتعارض مع عملية التعريب، هذا اتجاه خطير للغاية، فتراث مصر الثقافى ينتزع منها، وهذا لا يحمل أى جانب دينى ولكنه يعكس واقع ثقافة تموت، لقد شعر الأقباط فجأة بمسؤولية الحفاظ على ثقافتهم والاستمرار فيها والكفاح لأجلها.. نعم، نحن لا نزال نكافح بشدة من أجل الحفاظ على تراث مصر القوى لأننا نحب تراثنا، وهذا يعنى أنه إذا كنا مثلاً نريد تدريس اللغة (القبطية) فى مدرسة حكومية، لن يكون متاحًا، مما يعنى أن الكنيسة هى التى ستحمل مسؤولية احتضان هذا التراث من أجل الحفاظ عليه كأنها تضعه فى «حضانة» جيدة حتى يأتى الوقت الذى يسود فيه الانفتاح والفكر السليم ويعود البلد لجذوره ويعلى من شأنها، لكن حتى يأتى ذلك الوقت فعلينا أن نحتفظ به فى حضانة فى الكنيسة.
إذن كلمة «قبطى» هنا ليس لها معنى دينى فقط ولكن ثقافى أيضًا، عملية التعريب مازالت جارية وليس فيما يتعلق باللغة فقط ولكن الجوانب الثقافية مثل التقويم.. العادات.. التقاليد.. أساليب الفنون.. نحن نشعر بأن إخواننا وأخواتنا فى الوطن قد خذلونا بعض الشىء، إذ نرى ثقافتنا وفنوننا تنتزع منا ويطلق عليها أسماء أخرى، كمثال فإن فن أشغال الخشب (الزخارف الخشبية) هو إحدى الحرف المعروفة لدى المصريين، فجأة لم يعد حرفة مصرية بل أصبح «فنا إسلاميًا».
لو تكلمنا عن الثقافة فإنه من الممكن أن نقضى عدة ساعات نسرد فيها العديد من الأمثلة، فدعونا الآن نتحدث عن عملية الأسلمة التى هى جارية حتى الآن، معنى الأسلمة لا يقتصر فقط على دفع الناس للتحول للإسلام لكنه أيضاً يشمل أمورا عديدة تأخذ شكل اتجاهات معينة منذ حداثتنا، حيث نسمع دائما أن الإسلام هو الطريق الصحيح للحياة، وحيث يضطر صغارنا ــ وهم أقلية ــ للتعايش مع هذه الحقيقة، وأن ما يسمعونه فى المدرسة والتعليم الذى يتلقونه يختلف كثيراً عما تلقوه فى كنائسهم، تخيل نفسك طفلا صغيرا تذهب للمدرسة حيث تسمع شيئا ثم تعود للمنزل لتسمع شيئا مختلفا، كما أنه عليك حفظ آيات من القرآن التى تُمتحن فيها، فهل علىَّ كطفل صغير أن أدرس القرآن لكى أستطيع اجتياز الامتحانات بنجاح؟ 
وهذا يعنى أيضًا أنه عليك فى إطار دراستك للتاريخ أن تدرس تاريخ انتصارات القوات الإسلامية الغازية، وإنه عليك كطفل صغير أن تمجد الغزاة العرب الذين جاءوا لبلدك، فكيف يكون شعورك فى هذه الحال؟ وفى ذات الوقت أنت تدرس القليل جداً عن تاريخ الفراعنة، وعن تراثك القبطى، وعن الحياة اليومية للوطن، بينما معظم ما أنت مجبر على دراسته مشبع بهذه الاتجاهات.
وسائل الإعلام أيضًا تتبع هذا الأسلوب فى أيامنا هذه، وحيثما كنت فإن التلاوات القرآنية مسموعة، بصوت عالٍ، وليس بإمكانك أن توقفها، وهذا جزء من الضغوط المحيطة بنا.
مع تزايد الأصولية وتأثيراتها داخل مصر فإن مصر تجتاز مرحلة صعبة جداً من حيث التكامل أو الوحدة ما بين الأقباط والمسلمين، إن «المسلمين» هم مجموعة واحدة أينما كانوا بينما البلاد الأخرى هى التى تتغير، فهذه هى الطريقة المتبعة فى التسميات، حتى لو كانت غير منطقية، وعلى الأقباط أن يعيشوا بهذه الطريقة، وأن يحتملوا الهجوم على المسيحية الذى يحدث أحياناً من بعض وسائل الإعلام، يوجد لدينا أحيانا عدد من الكُتاب الذين يتجرأون بالتصدى لمثل هذه الأمور، ولكن كتاباتهم لن تنشر فى وسائل الإعلام الحكومية والصحف الرسمية، فليس أمامهم إلا الاتجاه للصحف المسيحية لنشر ما يريدونه ولكن ليس فى نفس المكان (فى الوسائل الإعلامية) التى تنشر هذا الهجوم، نحن نأمل بالطبع فى علاقات أفضل، فلنأخذ بعض الأمثلة من التى قرأتموها هنا ونشرت فى الصحف، عن هجوم بعض المجموعات على دير أبوفانا فى ملوى..
 فما الذى حدث؟ تم أخذ سبعة رهبان كرهائن وتعذيبهم، وكما ذكرت بعض وسائل الإعلام المصرية فقد قال بعض هؤلاء الرهبان إن المعتدين حاولوا بشدة أن يجبروهم على البصق على الصليب وعلى التحول للإسلام، وبالطبع لم يفعل الرهبان هذا، لكن المهم هنا هو أن هؤلاء الرهبان قد تكلموا فى حديث لوسائل الإعلام فماذا كان رد الفعل؟ رد الفعل كان انكار الجانب الدينى للحدث وتصوير الموقف على أنه مجرد نزاع على قطعة أرض.
دعونى أسرد لكم قصة عن أحد هذه المستويات وقد تم نشرها فى الصحف، وأنا عموماً لا أقول شيئا لم يتم نشره، القصة حدثت فى الفيوم وهى متعلقة بفتاة شابة تحولت للإسلام منذ فترة وتزوجت برجل «مسلم» وعاشت معه فترة ثم هربت من زوجها فجأة لسببٍ ما، فما هو رد الفعل الطبيعى لأناس طبيعيين فى مثل هذه الحالة؟ فى الأحوال الطبيعية كانت هذه الفتاة ستذهب للمحكمة إذا أرادت الطلاق أو ستسعى للحصول على استشارة نفسية أو اجتماعية أو ستعود لأسرتها لطلب مساعدتهم، ولكن لأن هذه الفتاة كانت مسيحية تحولت للإسلام فما إن سرت شائعات بأنها ستعود لقريتها، حدث هجوم فجأة على المسيحيين من أهل هذه القرية، بسبب هذه الشائعة، ودفع المسيحيون هناك الثمن، تم تدمير منازلهم وسرقة محلاتهم.
هذه مجرد لمحة لما يحدث.. والآن ما الذى تتوقعه من شخص قبطى يعيش فى هذه الأجواء؟ ماذا تظن أن يكون رد فعله؟ هل عليه أن يحمى نفسه وعائلته؟ هل عليه أن يسعى للانفتاح والاتصال بالآخرين والتحدث عما يتعرض لـه؟ أقول لكم، نحن لسـنا كنيسة ضعيفة، ولا أشخاصا ضعفاء، نحن أقوياء وسنظل صامدين، فالمحبة التى فينا أقوى بكثير من الكراهية.
وهذا هو ما أريد أن أقوله، إنه بالرغم من كوننا نواجه الكثير من الصعاب إلا أننا لسنا ضعفاء، ببساطة لأن الحق قوى، المحبة قوية، والرجاء قوى، وهذا ما يجعل المسيحيين باقين فى مصر بالرغم من معدلات الهجرة الكبيرة، إنه أمر مقلق أن أعدادا كبيرة من المسيحيين تترك مصر والشرق الأوسط ككل.. المسيحيون يغادرون هذه المنطقة، وهذه علامة استفهام كبيرة كما أنها أيضًا نداء للمعونة، لمساعدة المسيحيين على البقاء فى أوطانهم.
لقد أخذت الكثير من وقتكم، أشكركم جزيلاً وأنا سعيد للغاية بوجودى معكم هنا».
ترجمة «منتدى الشرق الأوسط للحريات».
*___________*
 
*التعليق على كلمة "قبطى" وعلى مايدعيه أسقف القوصية بأن اللغة القبطية   هى لغة البلد الأصلية أى لغة مصر الأصلية هو مغالطة كبرى : فلم تكن مصر  تدعى دائمًا «إجيبتوس»  ولم يكن الجميع يعرفونها بهذا الاسم قبل عهد الإحتلال البيزنطى والرومانى لمصر كما يدعى الأنبا أسقف القوصية كما أن اللغة القبطية هى لغة مصطنعة لم تكن فى الأصل لغة لأهل مصر أو تطويرا لها  . راجع الرابط الإسم مصر ولم يكن إيجيبتوس . أما عن اللغة القبطية التى يدعى هذا الأسقف أنها كانت لغة مصر الأصلية فهو تزوير للتاريخ المصرى .. ونحيل القارئ فى هذا الشأن لما كتبناه بالرابط التالى : "التاريخ السياسى والدينى للغة القبطية" ، ولموضوع : " فك الإرتباط بالعروبة واللغة والتاريخ "* 

*ومن كتاب " تاريخ المسيحية الشرقية " تأليف عزيز سوريال عطية / ترجمة إسحاق عبيد – الناشر : المجلس الأعلى للثقافة – المشروع القومى للترجمة 2005 .. يقول المؤلف عن مصطلح "قبطى" :*
إن كلمة "قبطى" وكلمة "مصرى" كلمتان مترادفتان فى المعنى فهما مشتقتان من الكلمة اليونانية "إيجبتوس"  (Aigyptos) التى كان اليونانيون يستخدمونها للإشارة إلى مصر ونهر النيل معا (تعليق : كلمة "مصر" سابقة على الإحتلال اليونانى والبيزنطى والرومانى لمصر ولم تشتق كلمة مصر من كلمة "إيجيبتوس" اليونانية) . وهذه الكلمة اليونانية – يقول المؤلف – تحريف لكلمة مصرية قديمة لمدينة "منف" ؛ وهى "هاك-كا-بتاح" التى تعنى "دار أو معبد روح بتاح" الذى كان من أهم الآلهة المصرية القديمة ، إذ كان فى تقدير القدامى إله الخلق الذى تأتى عبادته فى مدينة منف "ممفيس" قبل بقية الآلهة . وبإسقاط المقطعين السابق واللاحق لجذر الكلمة اليونانية تبقى لدينا كلمة "جبت" (gypt) التى تستخدمها اللغات الأوروبية الحديثة جمعاء للدلالة على "مصر" و "قبط" ، مع خلافات طفيفة فى النطق .
ويقول المؤلف : أنه ينبغى ملاحظة أن كلمة "قبطى" فى الأصل لم تكن ذات دلالة دينية ،( فقد أطلقها اليونانيين على كل مصرى من أهل مصر قبل ظهور المسيحية) ، ومن ثم ينبغى أن يشار إلى الكنيسة القبطية على أنها الكنيسة المصرية . 


والخطاب الذى ألقاه أسقف القوصية الأنبا توماس فى معهد هدسن بواشنطن ماهو إلا واحد من السلوكيات الغريبة الشاذة لبعض نصارى مصر المتعصبين الأغبياء لإختطاف مصر لحسابهم واختراع  لغة جديدة غريبة على الشعب المصرى على أنها لغة مصر الأصلية ، لأن اللغة العربية فى نظرهم هى لغة المسلمين المحتلين لأرضهم .

----------


## atefhelal

*إلحاقا بالمداخلة السابقة*
*تطوُّر الخطاب القبطى.. من المودة والخلاص** إلى الخصومة والصراع* *"**٩ــ**٩"**بقلم**جمال البنا*٥/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩ (المصرى اليوم)

النظرة العامة، أو العابرة، إلى خطبة أسقف القوصية فى معهد هدسن التى سردناها فى العدد الماضى تظهر بجلاء أنها سلسلة من المغالطات والأكاذيب والزيوف يلقيها نيافة الأسقف كأستاذ على جمهور لا يعلم شيئاً عن مصر، وحديثه عن الأسلمة والتعريب فى مصر اليوم يثير العجب والرثاء، فقد تأخر حديث الأسلحة ١٤٠٠ عام، أما حديث التعريب فلعله لا يعلم أن البطريرك غبريال باتريك (١١٣١ــ ١١٤٥) اعتمد اللغة العربية لأداء الطقوس، فكلامه عنهما الآن لا معنى له على الإطلاق، وإنما هو استهانة بعقول المستمعين واستغلال لجهالتهم.
وكل من يعلم تاريخ مصر يعرف أنه عندما دخلت المسيحية مصر كانت الدولة الرومانية التى تحكم مصر وثنية، وأنها بطشت بالمسيحيين ومثلت بهم أشنع تمثيل أيام نيرون وخلفائه، ونال المصريون المسيحيون نصيبهم من هذا، وعندما آمنت روما بالمسيحية فإنها اصطنعت مذهبًا يخالف الأرثوذكية المصرية، فتعرض الأقباط لاضطهاد مروع، وهدمت كنائسهم وشرد البابا بنيامين، وقد كان عمرو بن العاص هو الذى أعاد البابا بنيامين ومنحه سلطاته، وهو الذى خلص الأقباط من عذاب البيزنطيين، فهل يجهل الأسقف هذه الحقيقة، إن رجلاً من صميم العرب، وجاء من صحراء العرب، هو الذى أنقذ الأقباط من العذاب المهين، وهو الذى أحيا الكنيسة القبطية..
 ومن ثم فإنه كان يستحق الشكر والمديح لا القدح والذم، بل إنه فيما يقول كاتب قبطى هو د. نبيل لوقا بباوى «فى عام ٦٤٢م أخبر الأنبا بنيامين بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس حاكم البلاد عمرو بن العاص بأن رأس مارى مرقص الرسول تم سرقته من إحدى الكنائس المصرية بالإسكندرية وعندما علم عمرو بن العاص بذلك توجه بقوة من الفرسان من الفسطاط إلى الإسكندرية للبحث عن رأس مارى مرقص الرسول وهو يعلم جيدًا أن مارى مرقص الرسول أحد التلاميذ السبعين للرسول، وهو الذى أدخل المسيحية إلى مصر فى عام ٥٨م»، وهو الذى كتب إنجيل مرقص أحد الأناجيل الأربعة، وبعد البحث لمدة ثلاثة أيام عثر عمرو بن العاص على رأس مارى مرقص الرسول فى إحدى السفن وسلمه إلى بطريرك الأقباط الأنبا بنيامين البطريرك رقم ٣٨، بل أكثر من ذلك سلمه مبلغ عشرة آلاف دينار من بيت المال لبناء كنيسة جديدة لرأس مارى مرقص الرسول فى منطقة بولكلى بالإسكندرية واستأذن الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب فى المدينة فى ذلك وأقره على ذلك».
ويسجل التاريخ أن صراعًا داميًا حدث ما بين المسيحية الوافدة على مصر وبين أصحاب الديانة المصرية الفرعونية (التى يتمسحون بها) وأنه عندما كتبت لهم الغلبة فإنهم هدموا ما استطاعوا هدمه من آثار الفراعنة، كما كان بمصر جالية يونانية وثنية ومجموعة كبيرة يهودية كانت ضد المسيحية، وقام بينهم صراع يمكن أن يرمز له بمقتل هيباثا سنة ٤١٥ بتحريض أو على الأقل برضا بطريرك يحمل لقب «عمود الدين».
وهذا يعنى أن الأقباط لم يكن لهم طوال هذه المدة- أى منذ دخول المسيحية حتى دخول عمرو بن العاص- أى قدر من السيادة، فقد كانت السيادة لروما وبيزنطة، ولم يلوا الحكم، بل لم يتمتعوا بحرية العقيدة، بل ولا أى حرية فقد عاشوا كل هذه الحقبة عرضة للاضطهاد ومذهبهم المسيحى محل مقاومة السلطات الحاكمة، أما لغتهم فقد كانت اللغة اليونانية هى اللغة الرسمية خلال عصر البطالسة والعهد البيزنطى وقد كتب بها جميع آباء وعلماء الكنيسة فى الإسكندرية، وكانت اللغة القبطية مقصورة على حاجة الكنيسة لتعليم الشعب أصول الدين خاصة فى الأرياف..
 وقد قامت اللغة القبطية على حروف يونانية عدتها ٢٥ حرفاً أضيفت إليها سبعة حروف من المصرية القديمة فى آخر مراحلها وهو الخط الديموتيكى، وأضيفت إليها ألفاظ يونانية وعبرية ولاتينية، وكان لها عدة لهجات، منها: اللهجة المنفية نسبة إلى منف وهى لهجة القاهرة وغرب الدلتا، واللهجة الصعيدية، واللهجة الفيومية، واللهجة الأخميمية، واللهجة اليشمورية نسبة إلى يشمور التى كانت جهات عامرة فى الدقهلية.. وبعد الفتح الإسلامى علا شأن اللغة القبطية حينًا، ولكنها تدهورت وحلت محلها العربية واعتمدها لغة رسمية فى الطقوس البطريرك غبريال باتريك (١١٣١- ١١٤٥).
إن أسوأ ما تعبر عنه خطبة أسقف القوصية هو أن الأقباط فقدوا فكرة «المواطنة»، «الوحدة القومية» وأنهم جزء لا يتجزأ من الأمة، وأنهم يفضلون وضع الأقلية التى يتمتعون فيها بما تحققه من استقلالية، فلا يشار إلى أحد منهم بأنه عربى، ويمكن ألا يتكلموا العربية، وإنما يتحدثون بالقبطية، ولا تؤذى آذانهم تلاوة القرآن، وستكون لهم مدارسهم الخاصة التى لا يدخل برامجها حرف واحد عن الإسلام أو نبذة عن تاريخ العرب.
وإنما سيقتصر التاريخ فيها على المرحلة القبطية، وسيدرس البطاركة كما لو كانوا ملوك هذه الفترة، كل هذا يكون من حقهم كأقلية، وفى الوقت نفسه سيتمتعون بالضمانات الدولية لحماية الأقليات، ولكنهم فى هذه الحالة لا يجوز لهم أن يقولوا إنهم المصريون أصحاب الأرض والتاريخ، وإن غيرهم عرب وافدون، فهذا تدليس يشبه تمامًا كلام إسرائيل بأنهم أصحاب فلسطين وأن العرب وافدون، وإن كان لهم أن يقولوا إنهم ليسوا جنسًا طارئاً على مصر، ولكنهم من صميم المصريين، ولكن تمسكهم بالقبطية ديناً ولغة وعادات.. إلخ، عندما آمنت أغلبية الأقباط بالإسلام عزلتهم وجعلتهم أقلية، ولا يمكن لهذه الأغلبية أن تقبل أن يكون فيها من يتأذى من القرآن أو من يحتقر العربية.
وقد كان لفكرة «الأقلية» أصل قوى فى المناقشات التى دارت عند وضع دستور ١٩٢٣، أو تقطبت وجهات النظر فى:
فكرة أن الأقباط أقلية ويكون لهم تمثيل نسبى وتزعمها توفيق دوس، وأكد أن ذلك لا يعنى التفرقة بين المصريين وأن عدم تمثيلهم هو الذى يحمل على العكس إذا حدث أن كان عدد ممثليهم أقل من أن يرتضوه لأنفسهم، ولا سيما أن للعقائد الدينية تأثيرًا كبيرًا فى نظرة المصريين جميعا للشؤون السياسية وقد انضم إلى هذا الرأى الأنبا يؤنس مطران الإسكندرية وإلياس عوض وعلى المنزلاوى الذى قال إنه بصفته من الأكثرية يرى فى تمثيل الأقليات نفعا عظيما للاسترشاد برأيها والانتفاع بذوى المواهب المختلفة من أبنائها؛ حتى لا يجد الأجنبى حجة للتدخل فى شؤون مصر والوقيعة بين أبنائها.
وأما الرأى المعارض فكان يتزعمه عبدالحميد بدوى على أساس أن فى مبدأ التفرقة بين الأكثرية والأقلية ما يتنافى مع تقاليد المصريين؛ لأن الأقباط عاشوا مع المسلمين فى وئام منذ قيام النظام النيابى فى مصر، ولم يكن هناك ما يسمى بالأقليات، ولأن الفارق الدينى ليس له إلا أثر طفيف جدا على الرابطة التى تجمع بين الأقباط والمسلمين، وأن هذا الأثر الطفيف لن يلبث مع الزمن أن يزول ويُمحى، وأن فكرة وجود أقلية وأكثرية تؤدى إلى انقسام خطير بين أبناء البلد الواحد.. 
وقد أيد عبدالحميد بدوى فى هذا الرأى قلينى فهمى وإبراهيم الهلباوى ومحمود أبوالنصر وعبدالحميد مصطفى وأحمد طلعت، كما أيده عبداللطيف المكباتى الذى استنكر أن يرد فى الدستور نص يعترف بوجود أقليات لأن الجميع مصريون ولكى لا يحتج الإنجليز فيما بعد بوجود هذه الأقليات فيعودوا إلى ادعاء حمايتها، فيكون هذا حجة لتدخلهم فى المستقبل، وقال قلينى فهمى إن فكرة تمثيل الأقليات هادمة للوحدة الوطنية وهذا ما لا نود وقوعه.
أما الرأى الثالث الذى انتصر فى النهاية فكان رأى سعد زغلول الذى بناه على أن اختلاف الدين لا يؤثر عندما تكون المصلحة واحدة، وأصدر الوفد بيانا رسميًا قال فيه: «ليس فى البلاد أقلية ولا أكثرية وإنما الجميع مصريون، إن الأقباط والمسلمين لا يدينون إلا بدين واحد هو دين الحرية والاستقلال»، وقد وقّع هذا البيان من الأقباط واصف غالى وويصا واصف ومرقس حنا وجورج خياط، وقد كتب ويصا واصف يقول: «ليس فى مصر إلا المصريون، وهم جميعا سواء بغير تمييز بين أكثرية وأقلية، ومن ثم فإن الزعم بأن الأقباط يكونون أقلية هو فى حكم اعتبارهم أجانب عن مصر.. إنهم لم يكونوا فى يوم من الأيام موضوع قانون استثنائى، بل إنهم يتمتعون دائمًا بجميع الحقوق التى يتمتع بها المسلمون سواء بسواء».
وكان هذا هو رأى كبار الأقباط من رجال الوفد الآخرين من أمثال فخرى عبدالنور ونجيب إسكندر وكامل سيف صالح.
وكان توفيق دوس قد علل أمام اللجنة العامة قومة الأقباط ضد فكرته بما يرونه مصلحة لهم برغبتهم فى ألا يغضبوا المسلمين «فتظاهروا بأنهم لا يريدون التمثيل»، «وإذا لم تمثل الأقليات» فقد يتظاهرون بالوطنية الحادة وأنهم لا يريدون هذه الحماية فى حين أنهم يريدون التشدد فى التمسك بها، وأن كثيرًا ممن يجهرون برفض تمثيل الأقلية يُسِرون العكس.
ومما قد يلقى ضوءًا على هذه الفكرة أن الأستاذ مجدى خليل الذى تولى وحده تقريبًا الدفاع عن أسقف القوصية وكتب ثلاث مقالات مدوية «عقاب الأقباط على وطنيتهم»، «مصر للمصريين»، «محنة الهوية المصرية»، نشر فى «الدستور» (١٠/٧/٢٠٠٩) يقول «إن الأقباط أقلية، وكل التعريفات العلمية عن الأقلية تنطبق عليهم، ومصطلح الأقلية لا يهين أحدًا ولا ينتقص من شأننا، بل هو أمر قانونى»، وجاء فى المقال «وجب التنويه أن وضع الأقلية لا ينفى كون الأقباط جزءًا من النسيج أو مكوناً من مكونات السبيكة أو كونهم من أصحاب البلد أو كونهم مواطنين أصلاء ومن أحفاد الفراعنة أو كون جذورهم تمتد إلى أعماق التاريخ المصرى».
وهكذا نصل إلى ختام غير متوقع لرحلة طويلة لم تصلح فيها المعانقات والشعارات ولا سماحة الإسلام ولا بُعد المسيحية عن الدنيويات، ولا المحاولات العديدة لإفهام المتعصبين من المسلمين والأقباط حتى أصبح الحديث عن «الاحتقان» أو التوتر الطائفى موضوعًا دائمًا يتصدر الصحف ولم يعد ثمة خلاص إلا فى حل الأقلية المريح.
وليس من البعيد أن يتغير هذا المناخ بتعميق الحرية ورفع المستوى المادى والأدبى والثقافى لجمهور المسلمين والأقباط.
(بالنســـــبة لأن الموضــــوع طويـــل وحسـاس فنقف هنا ، وسيصدر الموضوع فى شكل كتاب موسع).

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السادة الأعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله 
> 
> ربما لا أجد تجربة عملية على حتمية احترام الأقلية قرار الأغلبية السياسي والاجتماعي افضل من تجربة شكل الحياة الاستثنائية التي ولدها حلول شهر رمضان المبارك بمصر .
> 
> فرمضان غير من شكل مواعيد العمل وشكل برامج الإعلام وأنماط الحياة للمؤسسات الخدمية العامة والخاصة أيضا وحتى نظام التوقيت الصيفي وهو أمر لم أجد له حسب ظني مقاومة من الآخر .
> ...


الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد حسن
كل عام وانت طيب . نفحات رمضانية ربانية فى الشارع المصرى . بالنسبة لنا نحن عامة الشعب فسنجد أن المصريين على اختلاف أديانهم ( مسلمين ومسيحيين ) يتسابقون لشراء لوازم رمضان ولا ينسون أن يشتروا لأولادهم الفوانيس والكل يلعب بها ولن تعرف ابداً من أطفال المسلمين ومن أطفال المسيحيين .
على مستوى القمة تقام موائد الوحدة الوطنية وأنا أتمنى أن تتعدى حدود التمثيلية وتكون حقيقية
وأن نعترف جميعاً بحقوق بعضنا .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرى أن تطبيق المادة 98 مكرر من قانون العقوبات سيض بالسادة الأقباط أكثر مما ينفعهم
> 
> فهم أكثر من يزدرى الأديان وخاصة الدين الإسلامى
> 
> ولا إيه يا أقباط مصر


الصديق العزيز / الكيماوى
كل عام وانت طيب
هى حقيقة ديننا الإسلامى يحض على إحترام جميع الأديان السماوية ونحن نعترف بجميع الرسل ولا نفرق بين أحداً منهم .
مسألة الإجتراء على الدين الإسلامى زادت بوضوح أعتباراً من حكم بوش الأبن لأمريكا وإشارته للحرب الصليبية الجديدة وكذا ما فعله حبر الكاثوليك الأعظم فى محاضرته السفيه التى عاب فيها كما يشاء فى الإسلام .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أستاذى الفاضل المهندس/ عاطف هلال
كل عام وانت طيب
 أسقف القوصية الأنبا توماس فى خطابه فى معهد هدسن بواشنطن قال ما يحلو له أمام أناس سيصدقون ما يسمعونه منه لعدم وجود خلفية لديهم عن الأحداث فى مصر فكان بهذا يعزف فى محيط من الطرشان المنومين مغناطيسياً على كراهية الإسلام والمسلمين . اشد ما أحزننى هو دفاع الكنيسة المصرية عن ما قاله هذا الرجل العنصرى وهو لا يمثل سلوك خاص به وأنما يعتنق فكره اليوم الكثيرين من مسيحيين مصر  مما يؤثر سلباً على وحدتنا الوطنية .
تخيل يا سيدى أن  بعض المواقع المسيحية تؤرخ لدخول عمر بن العاص مصر بأنه بداية أحتلال مصر وكأننا المسلمين الذين نمثل أكثر من 92% من مواطنى مصر محتلين واـ 8% الباقين هم اصحاب الحق فى مصر .
الحل فى رأى وكما قال الأستاذ / سيد حسن هو أعتراف الأقلية بحقوق الأغلبية وأعتراف الأغلبية بحقوق الأقلية ويمكن عندها أن ننسى كلمة الأغلبية والأقلية ونقول جناحى الأمة أو نقول نسيج الأمة الواحد وأن كنت أفضل وقتها لقب المصريين .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## atefhelal

> أستاذى الفاضل المهندس/ عاطف هلال
> كل عام وانت طيب
> أسقف القوصية الأنبا توماس فى خطابه فى معهد هدسن بواشنطن قال ما يحلو له أمام أناس سيصدقون ما يسمعونه منه لعدم وجود خلفية لديهم عن الأحداث فى مصر فكان بهذا يعزف فى محيط من الطرشان المنومين مغناطيسياً على كراهية الإسلام والمسلمين . اشد ما أحزننى هو دفاع الكنيسة المصرية عن ما قاله هذا الرجل العنصرى وهو لا يمثل سلوك خاص به وأنما يعتنق فكره اليوم الكثيرين من مسيحيين مصر مما يؤثر سلباً على وحدتنا الوطنية .
> تخيل يا سيدى أن بعض المواقع المسيحية تؤرخ لدخول عمر بن العاص مصر بأنه بداية أحتلال مصر وكأننا المسلمين الذين نمثل أكثر من 92% من مواطنى مصر محتلين واـ 8% الباقين هم اصحاب الحق فى مصر .
> الحل فى رأى وكما قال الأستاذ / سيد حسن هو أعتراف الأقلية بحقوق الأغلبية وأعتراف الأغلبية بحقوق الأقلية ويمكن عندها أن ننسى كلمة الأغلبية والأقلية ونقول جناحى الأمة أو نقول نسيج الأمة الواحد وأن كنت أفضل وقتها لقب المصريين .
> اشكرك ودمت بخير


أخى العزيز سيد جعيتم 

لقد كنا متجاورين وزملاء ومواطنين فى وطن واحد معا عن طمأنينة وألفة ومودة .. ولكن مثال هذا الأسقف الكريه من قادتهم الدينيين وأمثاله لم يحسنوا إلى أنفسهم ولا إلينا كمسلمين ولا إلى وطنهم مصر إذ فتحوا هذا الباب ، والمسألة وإن كانت فى رأيى لاتعدوا أن بعض الحمقى أمثال هذا الأسقف قد غرتهم الأمانى لتحقيق طموحاتهم ومصالحهم الخاصة بالتحالف مع الأمريكان  الصهاينة والإستقواء بهم  ضد شعب مصر المسلم وذهبوا بغباوتهم إليهم فى محاولة خبيثة لإستفزازنا وإيهام العالم بأن الإسلام والمسلمين خطر داهم يجب إنقاذ العالم منه ومنهم ... فهم بذلك  خونة أرادوا ركوب موجة العداء الغربى للإسلام والمسلمين  على حساب أمن مصر واستقلالها .. والرأى هو وجوب  محاكمتهم بتهمة خيانة الوطن وإشعال فتيل الفتنة والحقد الطائفى .. رغم علمهم بأن الإسلام  منذ حل بأرض مصر قد راعى حسن جوارهم فيما شرعه من قوانين ووضعه من تقاليد ، وأنقذهم باعتراف العقلاء منهم من اضطهاد الرومان المحتلين لأرض مصر ، كما أن الإسلام باعتراف مؤرخى الغرب المحايدين  فى ميدان الحياة العامة حريص على احترام شخصية المخالف له ، ومن ثم لم يفرض وقت قوته وازدهار حضارة المسلمين حكمه على المخالفين له  ولم يقهرهم على الخضوع لشريعته . والغريب فى أمر نصارى مصر أنهم يتجاهلون أن التبشير بدينهم جاء من خارج مصر حين جاءها مرقص بين عامى 54 ، 58 ميلادية وكانت لغة كنيستهم حتى عام 451 ميلادية هى اللغة اليونانية لغة المستعمر الرومانى أى لم تكن لغة أهل مصر وكان معظم المتحولين إلى النصرانية فى البداية من اليهود المقيمين بمدينة الإسكندرية الذين لايعرفون سوى اللغة اليونانية .

----------


## سيد حسن

السيد المحترم مهندس / عاطف هلال

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير 

نعم يا سيدي افضل توصيف لهذه البيعة الفاسدة للغرب هو " الغباء " ‘ فهم كما قال الله في أمثالهم " .... يُخْرِبُونَ بُيُوتَهُمْ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَيْدِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَاعْتَبِرُوا يَا أُولِي الْأَبْصَارِ " .

وماذا يمكن أن نقول في رجل يستعدى غريبا على أهل بلده بالكامل وهو لا يعلم او يعلم انه بالنسبة للمستعمر الغربي مجرد جسر ليس إلا ليعبر عليه إلينا وساعتها – إن حدث – فلن يكون مقابله سوى لقمة ملقاة على الأرض إن استطاع أن يلتقطها وهو للأسف لا يقرأ التاريخ جيدا وماذا حدث لامثاله من المتعلقين بحبال المستعمر البالية .

فبدلا من أن يتقاسم معنا الحياة على هذه الأرض آمنا على ماله وعرضه وحريته ذهب إلى من انشأوا كنائس للبيض وكنائس للسود لاصحاب ملة واحدة فماذا عساه يفعل وهو على ملة مغايرة .

كل الحق معك يا سيدي الكريم في استخدامك لوصف الغباء .

شكرا لك والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد حسن

السيد الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد جعيتم

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير 

شكرا لكم على المتابعات والردود التي احسبها تثرى موضوعكم الهام وبعد :

نعم يا سيدي معك الحق في أمنياتك بأن نصبح كلنا مصريين بدلا من هذا التقسيم غير المستحب ولكن ماذا نفعل حينما يستخدم بعض من قادة الرأي لدى الآخر هذا التقسيم في الحصول على مكاسب رخيصة .

وماذا نفعل لمن يهوى السباحة ضد التيار ويكتشف بعد جهد جهيد انه لم يبرح مكانه .

الحل بسيط في ظني " أن يعرف كل فرد دوره ومكانه الذي صنعه له القدر وان يصنع بذكائه مكانته " ولاحظ الفرق سيدي الكريم بين المكان والمكانة فأنا كمسلم فخور بمكاني في البلد كأغلبية واسعى لكسب مكانة فيه بالدخول فى سباق لا يعرف المسلم والنصرانى وانما يعرف المجتهد ولكن اعترف واقر أيضا بمكانة الكثير من النصارى التي صنعوها في مصر في الطب والصيدلة والتجارة فمن منا لم يذهب إلى طبيب نصراني او يأخذ الدواء من صيدلي نصراني او يشترى من تاجر نصراني او يتعامل مع صنايعى – إن جاز التعبير -  نصراني وبدون خجل منى ( فضلهم ) على بعض المسلمين المنافسين فى ذات المجال .

هذه هي المكانة التي يجب أن يتمسك بها النصارى ونشجعهم على ذلك لبناء البلد وهذا هو المكان – تقاسم الحكم - الذي يجب أن تتجنبه النصارى لنفس السبب .

للأسف يا سيدي الفاضل نسى بعض قادة الرأي لدي النصارى المكانة التي اكتسبوها في مصر واتجهوا إلى احتلال مكان ليس لهم في مصر أيضا وهو موقع الحكم والسيطرة او على الأقل التأثير على موقع الحكم والسيطرة بالريموت كنترول .

فقط جلسة صريحة مع النفس لديهم بنفس الذكاء الذي عهدناه في حكمائهم وسيرون أن طريق المكانة افضل وابقى من طريق المكان الذي لا يخصهم قطعا .

شكرا لك على تهنئتك الرقيقة سيدي الكريم 

والسلام عليكم

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> يوجد عادل لبيب  محافظ  قنا و البحيرة الاسبق والاسكندرية الحالى وهو مسيحى
> فكيف لم يتقلدوا منصب المحافظ


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله - وكل عام والجميع بخير ..

اللواء عادل لبيب محافظ الإسكندرية مسلم.

هذا للتصويب فقط .. أما مجدي أيوب إسكندر محافظ قنا الحالي فمن أقباط مصر.

----------


## the_chemist

> أخى العزيز سيد جعيتم 
> 
> لقد كنا متجاورين وزملاء ومواطنين فى وطن واحد معا عن طمأنينة وألفة ومودة .. ولكن مثال هذا الأسقف الكريه من قادتهم الدينيين وأمثاله لم يحسنوا إلى أنفسهم ولا إلينا كمسلمين ولا إلى وطنهم مصر إذ فتحوا هذا الباب ، والمسألة وإن كانت فى رأيى لاتعدوا أن بعض الحمقى أمثال هذا الأسقف قد غرتهم الأمانى لتحقيق طموحاتهم ومصالحهم الخاصة بالتحالف مع الأمريكان  الصهاينة والإستقواء بهم  ضد شعب مصر المسلم وذهبوا بغباوتهم إليهم فى محاولة خبيثة لإستفزازنا وإيهام العالم بأن الإسلام والمسلمين خطر داهم يجب إنقاذ العالم منه ومنهم ... فهم بذلك  خونة أرادوا ركوب موجة العداء الغربى للإسلام والمسلمين  على حساب أمن مصر واستقلالها .. والرأى هو وجوب  محاكمتهم بتهمة خيانة الوطن وإشعال فتيل الفتنة والحقد الطائفى .. رغم علمهم بأن الإسلام  منذ حل بأرض مصر قد راعى حسن جوارهم فيما شرعه من قوانين ووضعه من تقاليد ، وأنقذهم باعتراف العقلاء منهم من اضطهاد الرومان المحتلين لأرض مصر ، كما أن الإسلام باعتراف مؤرخى الغرب المحايدين  فى ميدان الحياة العامة حريص على احترام شخصية المخالف له ، ومن ثم لم يفرض وقت قوته وازدهار حضارة المسلمين حكمه على المخالفين له  ولم يقهرهم على الخضوع لشريعته . والغريب فى أمر نصارى مصر أنهم يتجاهلون أن التبشير بدينهم جاء من خارج مصر حين جاءها مرقص بين عامى 54 ، 58 ميلادية وكانت لغة كنيستهم حتى عام 451 ميلادية هى اللغة اليونانية لغة المستعمر الرومانى أى لم تكن لغة أهل مصر وكان معظم المتحولين إلى النصرانية فى البداية من اليهود المقيمين بمدينة الإسكندرية الذين لايعرفون سوى اللغة اليونانية .


أستاذى الفاضل

كل عام وأنت بخير

"كان" التى تتحدث عنها ليست ببعيدة وأتذكر عندما كنا نؤدى الإمتحان بكية العلوم سنة 1984 وكان في شهر رمضان 

كان لي بعض الأصدقاء المسيحيين من مدمنى التدخين ولما بدأنا الإمتحان شممت رائحة الدخان تملأ القاعة فإعتقدت أنهم من يدخن

ولكن عندما نظرت وجدت أن المدخنين من المسلمين وهم ممتنعون إحتراماً لنا "تخيل"

اليوم

وجدت أن شباب المسيحيين يسيرون في الشارع يُدخنون ويأكلون 

كما لو كانت تعليمات صادرة لهم

مارأيكم وما تعليقكم؟

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله - وكل عام والجميع بخير ..
> 
> اللواء عادل لبيب محافظ الإسكندرية مسلم.
> 
> هذا للتصويب فقط .. أما مجدي أيوب إسكندر محافظ قنا الحالي فمن أقباط مصر.


الأستاذ الفاضل / علاء زين الدين
كل عام وانت بخير . مجرد مشاركتك فى الموضوع تسعدنىشكراً على المعلومة . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذى الفاضل
> 
> كل عام وأنت بخير
> 
> "كان" التى تتحدث عنها ليست ببعيدة وأتذكر عندما كنا نؤدى الإمتحان بكية العلوم سنة 1984 وكان في شهر رمضان 
> 
> كان لي بعض الأصدقاء المسيحيين من مدمنى التدخين ولما بدأنا الإمتحان شممت رائحة الدخان تملأ القاعة فإعتقدت أنهم من يدخن
> 
> ولكن عندما نظرت وجدت أن المدخنين من المسلمين وهم ممتنعون إحتراماً لنا "تخيل"
> ...


ا يا صديقى ليست تعليمات ولكنه أنفراط عقد الوحدة الوطنية . لى زميلة عزيزة فى العمل مسيحية الديانة علمت أنها تختار مكان مهجور لتعد لنفسها كوب من الشاى حتى لا تجرح مشاعر زملائها من المسلمين فى رمضان ولما عرضت عليها أن تعد كوب الشاى وغيره فى مكتبى رفضت بشدة . برضه مصر لسه بخير وكل عام وانت طيب
كما لو كانت تعليمات صادرة لهم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

سؤال سبق لنا أن تطرقنا اليه
من جريدة المصرى اليوم انقل لكم
لو..!!

٢٩/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩

اتصل بى اللواء عصام عبدالفتاح، المدير السابق لإدارة مرور البحر الأحمر، يعلق على ما كتبته الأسبوع الماضى، من عدم وجود لواءات مسيحيين بالمرور، فأوضح لى أن هناك من الإخوة المسيحيين كفاءات متميزة بالمرور، وكان على رأسهم اللواء، نجيب واصف الذى تولى منصب مدير مرور محافظة الجيزة،

وتولى بعدها منصب مساعد وزير الداخلية للشرطة المتخصصة، وأن ذلك الرجل كان أستاذاً وخبيراً فى مجال المرور، خرج من تحت يديه كوادر عديدة متميزة!.. وأضاف أن حل مشكلة المرور، هو منظومة متكاملة تشمل المواطن والمركبة والطريق ورجل المرور.. إلخ!

هذا جميل.. ولكنى أستعجب بشدة عندما أجد تعيينات للمحافظين من الإخوة المسيحيين ولا أجد تعييناً واحداً لمدير أمن مسيحى! علماً بأن المحافظ يرأس مدير الأمن بمحافظته!

دعونا الآن نصدق مع أنفسنا ونقارن فترة حكم مبارك بسابقتيها وسنجد أنها الأفضل بالنسبة للإخوة المسيحيين!.. فنتساءل من الذى عانى أكثر من الأمن: التيار الإسلامى أم المسيحى؟.. فى مجال شركات الأموال: أيهما تمت تصفيتها الإسلامية أم المسيحية؟..

حتى الاحتفالات الأخيرة بالموالد الإسلامية تم إلغاؤها أو تحجيمها وعلى رأسها مولد «السيدة زينب»!.. وتم السماح بالاحتفال بعيد «السيدة العذراء» بأسيوط الذى ضم ما يزيد على مليون شخص.. والآن السماح باحتفالات «مارجرجس» فى الدقهلية... وسلملى على أنفلونزا الخنازير!

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لكنيسة تلغى إفطار «الوحدة الوطنية» بسبب أنفلونزا الخنازير.. والبابا يسافر إلى أمريكا الأسبوع المقبل

  كتب   عمرو بيومى    ٢٩/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩

علمت «المصرى اليوم» أن الكنيسة القبطية قررت إلغاء مائدة إفطار الوحدة الوطنية، خوفاً من فيروس أنفلونزا الخنازير، وتنفيذاً لتوصيات اللجنة العليا لمكافحة المرض.

قال مصدر كنسى إن قرار الكنيسة بإلغاء مائدة الإفطار جاء بعد اتفاق البابا مع د. حمدى زقزوق، وزير الأوقاف، على إلغاء المائدة استجابة لنصائح وزارة الصحة لمواجهة انتشار مرض الأنفلونزا.

من ناحية أخرى، أعلن مصدر بالمكتب البابوى للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية أن البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريريك الكرازة المرقسية، سيتوجه إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يوم الجمعة المقبل، فى رحلة رعوية وعلاجية.

وقال المصدر: الرحلة ستتخللها زيارة البابا لمستشفى كيلفلاند بولاية أوهايو الأمريكية، لعمل فحوصات وأشعة للاطمئنان على حالته الصحية ومتابعة البرنامج العلاجى الخاص به تعقبها بعد ذلك زيارة البابا لبعض الكنائس القبطية ولقاؤه بكهنة وأساقفة أمريكا الشمالية والأقباط المصريين الموجودين فى المهجر،

مضيفاً أن الرحلة تستغرق نحو ١٠ أيام، يعود بعدها البابا لمتابعة شؤون الكنيسة، مشيراً إلى رفض البابا تعيين نائب بابوى خلال غيابه حتى لا يفسره البعض بأنه تزكية لأحد الأساقفة لخلافته.

فى سياق متصل، أرجع مصدر مطلع بالكنيسة، اصطحاب البابا للأنبا يؤانس، سكرتيره الخاص، للتأكيد على تكذيب الشائعة الأخيرة الخاصة بوفاة البابا وتبرئته منها بعد أن حاول البعض إلصاقها بالأنبا يؤانس،

لافتاً إلى حرص البابا فى الأيام الأخيرة على اصطحاب يؤانس معه فى سيارته أينما ذهب، وتأكيد حسن العلاقة بين البطريرك وسكرتيره،

وقال المصدر: حدث ذلك أثناء زيارة البابا للإسكندرية وعودته للقاهرة، وزيارته أمس الأول لدير الأنبا مقار، ولوحظ إمساك الأنبا يؤانس ليد البابا أثناء دخوله قاعة المحاضرة الأسبوعية بالكاتدرائية ليؤكد للحضور أنهما مازالا يداً واحدة.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

وما زال المسلسل مستمرلقبض على ١٢ مواطناً فى اشتباكات أثناء احتفال «مار جرجس» بالدقهلية

  كتب   غادة عبدالحافظ    ٢٩/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩

حاصرت قوات أمن الدقهلية، قرية ميت دمسيس التابعة لمركز أجا، بعد اندلاع اشتباكات بين عدد من المسلمين والمسيحيين فى القرية، فجر أمس، أثناء الاحتفال بعيد «مار جرجس»، أسفرت عن ٦ إصابات وإحراق وتحطيم ٧ خيام وسيارتين، والقبض على ١٢ من الجانبين.

وقع الحادث عقب مضايقة بعض شباب المسيحيين أحد شباب القرية أثناء مروره فى أحد الشوارع المنظمة فيها الاحتفالات، فقام عدد من شباب القرية بمهاجمة خيام المسيحيين بمنطقة التل وأشعلوا النيران فى عدد منها وحطموا سيارتين تخصان المسيحيين،

فيما انتشرت قوات الأمن فى مداخل القرية ومنعت دخول أحد إليها إلا بعد تفتيشه، وأكد القمص مكارى غبريال، وكيل دير مار جرجس، أن ما حدث كان نتيجة مشاجرة عادية بين مسلمين ومسيحيين وتم الصلح بينهما فى نفس اللحظة، ولكن بعد فترة وجيزة فوجئنا بمهاجمة خيام الوافدين دون سبب،

فيما ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على ١٢ شاباً من الطرفين بتهمة إثارة الشغب وانتقل فريق من نيابة أجا برئاسة محمود العوضى، وقرر ندب الطبيب الشرعى وحبس المتهمين ٤ أيام على ذمة التحقيقات.

----------


## the_chemist

[frame="11 80"]http://www.algomhuria.net.eg/algomhu...e/detail05.asp

جريدة الجمهورية يوم الأحد 30 أغسطس 2009 علي صفحتها الأولى "النسخة الإلكترونية"

تحت عنوان "أجراس الأحد"

الجديد في الاحتفال برأس السنة القبطية هذا العام ان محامياً مغموراً اراد ان يخطف هذه المناسبة لنفسه ودعا الاقباط لتنظيم اضراب عام في هذا اليوم.. وطالبهم بعدم النزول الي الشارع.. وفي حالة الخروج من المنزل لأسباب قهرية فعليهم ارتداء ملابس سوداء. 
محاولة تشويه وتكدير المناسبة المجتمعية الجميلة.. لم تقتصر علي هذا المحامي.. بل ان هناك مجموعة مجهولة تطلق علي نفسها اسم "أقباط من أجل مصر" اطلقت فكرة الإضراب القبطي العام للمطالبة باقرار قانون موحد لبناء دور العبادة.. والغاء جلسات الصلح العرفية وتقديم الجناة الفعليين في حوادث الفتنة الطائفية التي تقع بين الحين والآخر. 
لا أحد ينكر وجود مشاكل يعاني منها الاقباط.و لا أحد يرفض حل هذه المشاكل.. ولكن الغاية لا تنفصل عن الوسيلة . وما يدعو اليه هؤلاء "الصبية" جد خطير.. لأنه لأول مرة يتم الدعوة لاضراب علي خلفية طائفية.. فهل يستجيب الأقباط لهذه الدعوات الصبيانية؟ 
وهل يأتي اليوم الذي تتحدد فيه ديانة المواطن المصري بلون ملبسه؟ 
هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا في مصر؟ [/frame]

لا تعليق من جانبى سوى إلي متى نضحك علي أنفسنا بكلمات التنويم مثل أعمال صبيانية وهذه الكلمات التافهة التى نضحك بها علي الناس في الحارة

ياخسارة يامصر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[sإضراب طائفي .. خنجر مسموم ize="5"]

تخيل معي شوارع مصر وقد خلت من المسيحيين المعتكفين فى منازلهم ومن تضطره ظروفه للنزول للشارع عليه ارتداء الملابس السوداء لتميزه عن باقى المواطنين من المسلمين .
هذا الموضوع الخطير يطالب بتحقيقه أحد المحامين الصغار المغمورين دعاة الشهرة والفشخرة ولو على حساب الوطن فى الإعلان عن إضراب بمناسبة رأس السنة القبطية يوم 11 سبتمبر 2009 .ويشاركه فى هذا المطلب مجموعة مجهولة تطلق علي نفسها اسم "أقباط من أجل مصر" هى أيضاً لها نفس الدعوة الشاذة للمحامى المغمور فى الإضراب القبطي العام للمطالبة بإقرار قانون موحد لبناء دور العبادة.. وإلغاء جلسات الصلح العرفية وتقديم الجناة الفعليين في حوادث الفتنة الطائفية التي تقع بين الحين والآخر.




> اقتباس من جريدة الجمهورية الصادرة فى 29 أغسطس 2009 تحت عنوان أجراس الأحد
> ان محامياً مغموراًمن المستقوين بالخارج اراد ان يخطف هذه المناسبة لنفسه ودعا الاقباط لتنظيم اضراب عام في هذا اليوم.. وطالبهم بعدم النزول الي الشارع.. وفي حالة الخروج من المنزل لأسباب قهرية فعليهم ارتداء ملابس سوداء.


ومن المعلوم أن الكنيسة المصرية تحتفل بهذا اليوم كتقليد خاص بها بمناسبة اعتلاء  الإمبراطور دقلديانوس عرش الإمبراطورية الرومانية عام 284 وهو الإمبراطور الذي أتسم عهده باضطهاد المسيحيين  حتى أنهم يعتبرون عصره عصر دموي ويطلق المسيحيين على هذا التقويم تقويم  الشهداء الأطهار .
والتقويم القبطى له شهرة واسعة خاصة فى الريف المصري حيث يرتبط بمواسم الزراعة وهناك بعض الأمثلة مرتبطة بالشهور القبطية مثل :
أمشير بيقول للزرع سير / برمهات أطلع الغيط وهات وهكذا .

- ترى .. هل يستجيب الأقباط لهذه الدعوات الخبيثة التي تنهي عقد وحدتنا الوطنية؟ 
- وهل الحوار القائم علي أساس المواطنة والقواعد الدستورية المصرية لم يعد كافياً؟
- وما هو الهدف من تشويه صورة  مصر في عيون العالم ؟
- وهل لهذا الإضراب علاقة بتلاقي رأس السنة القبطية مع شهر رمضان الكريم ؟
يا سادة الحبس من 6 شهور إلي 5 سنوات وهى عقوبة نشر الأفكار التي  تهدم الوحدة الوطنية غير كافية ولا تردع مثل هؤلاء الخبثاء الساعين لدق خازوق فى قلب مصر ووحدتها الوطنية ويجب أن يعلموا أن مكانهم الطبيعي هو مزبلة التاريخ.
[/size]

----------


## يسمينا

شكرا اخي الغالي الله يبارك فيك  وشكرا خصوصا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------


## the_chemist

> ومن المعلوم أن الكنيسة المصرية تحتفل بهذا اليوم كتقليد خاص بها بمناسبة اعتلاء  الإمبراطور دقلديانوس عرش الإمبراطورية الرومانية عام 284 وهو الإمبراطور الذي أتسم عهده باضطهاد المسيحيين  حتى أنهم يعتبرون عصره عصر دموي ويطلق المسيحيين على هذا التقويم تقويم  الشهداء الأطهار .
> والتقويم القبطى له شهرة واسعة خاصة فى الريف المصري حيث يرتبط بمواسم الزراعة وهناك بعض الأمثلة مرتبطة بالشهور القبطية مثل :
> أمشير بيقول للزرع سير / برمهات أطلع الغيط وهات وهكذا .
> 
> - ترى .. هل يستجيب الأقباط لهذه الدعوات الخبيثة التي تنهي عقد وحدتنا الوطنية؟ 
> - وهل الحوار القائم علي أساس المواطنة والقواعد الدستورية المصرية لم يعد كافياً؟
> - وما هو الهدف من تشويه صورة  مصر في عيون العالم ؟
> - وهل لهذا الإضراب علاقة بتلاقي رأس السنة القبطية مع شهر رمضان الكريم ؟
> يا سادة الحبس من 6 شهور إلي 5 سنوات وهى عقوبة نشر الأفكار التي  تهدم الوحدة الوطنية غير كافية ولا تردع مثل هؤلاء الخبثاء الساعين لدق خازوق فى قلب مصر ووحدتها الوطنية ويجب أن يعلموا أن مكانهم الطبيعي هو مزبلة التاريخ.
> [/size]




أستاذى الفاضل

نعم نعم

ولو أحببت أن أؤكدها لسيادتكم فسأملأ بها صفحات

الأقباط لن يستجيبوا

أتدرى ماالسبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لأنهم مُستجيبون فعلاً منذ زمن بعيد

كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ملابس الحداد التى يلبسها قساوستهم ورهبانهم

ويقولون أنها حزناًً علي شهداء عصر الشهداء وهى أصلاً حِداداً عي دخول الإسلام إلي مصر

وشكرا لكم

وكل عام وأنتم تتمتعون بالصحة والعافية

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> [frame="11 80"]http://www.algomhuria.net.eg/algomhu...e/detail05.asp
> 
> جريدة الجمهورية يوم الأحد 30 أغسطس 2009 علي صفحتها الأولى "النسخة الإلكترونية"
> 
> تحت عنوان "أجراس الأحد"
> 
> الجديد في الاحتفال برأس السنة القبطية هذا العام ان محامياً مغموراً اراد ان يخطف هذه المناسبة لنفسه ودعا الاقباط لتنظيم اضراب عام في هذا اليوم.. وطالبهم بعدم النزول الي الشارع.. وفي حالة الخروج من المنزل لأسباب قهرية فعليهم ارتداء ملابس سوداء. 
> محاولة تشويه وتكدير المناسبة المجتمعية الجميلة.. لم تقتصر علي هذا المحامي.. بل ان هناك مجموعة مجهولة تطلق علي نفسها اسم "أقباط من أجل مصر" اطلقت فكرة الإضراب القبطي العام للمطالبة باقرار قانون موحد لبناء دور العبادة.. والغاء جلسات الصلح العرفية وتقديم الجناة الفعليين في حوادث الفتنة الطائفية التي تقع بين الحين والآخر. 
> لا أحد ينكر وجود مشاكل يعاني منها الاقباط.و لا أحد يرفض حل هذه المشاكل.. ولكن الغاية لا تنفصل عن الوسيلة . وما يدعو اليه هؤلاء "الصبية" جد خطير.. لأنه لأول مرة يتم الدعوة لاضراب علي خلفية طائفية.. فهل يستجيب الأقباط لهذه الدعوات الصبيانية؟ 
> ...


ياصديقى العزيز نحن شعب متخصص فى الضحك نضحك على بعضنا يضحك منا الأخرين . كله قهقهة بدون فعل . :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> شكرا اخي الغالي الله يبارك فيك  وشكرا خصوصا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


الفاضلة / ياسمينا
مرورك على الموضوع شرفنى . هدفنا مصر وصالحها ووحدتها الوطنية وكشف من يتشدقون بالكلمات بينما أياديهم ملوثة بسم التفرقة . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذى الفاضل
> 
> نعم نعم
> 
> ولو أحببت أن أؤكدها لسيادتكم فسأملأ بها صفحات
> 
> الأقباط لن يستجيبوا
> 
> أتدرى ماالسبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...




بارك الله فيك يا استاذى الفاضل
هذا الإضراب الطائفى ينظر اليه العامة من الأقباط بأستهجان حتى أن الكثيريين منهم لم يسمعوا به . موقف الكنيسة الرسمى يرفض هذا الإضراب . 
أنقل اليك ما جاء بالمصرى اليوم
قباط الإسكندرية يرفضون المشاركة فى إضراب «رأس السنة القبطية»

  كتب   رجب رمضان    ٣/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩

قال الدكتور كميل صديق، سكرتير المجلس القبطى الملى فى الإسكندرية، إن أقباط الإسكندرية يرفضون المشاركة فى تنظيم الإضراب السلمى الذى دعت إليه الجمعية الوطنية القبطية فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يوم ١١ سبتمبر الجارى،

ويوافق الاحتفال برأس السنة القبطية، مشيراً إلى أنهم فى الإسكندرية يرفضون هذه الدعوة شكلاً وموضوعاً من أى منظمة خارجية للنيل من وحدة نسيج الأمة من مسلمين وأقباط على الإطلاق.

وانتقد صديق الدعوة فى مثل هذا اليوم الروحانى حيث يعد يوم ١١ سبتمبر الموافق عيد الاحتفال برأس السنة القبطية هو يوم لرفع الصلوات والدعوات من أجل السلام.


اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

نسخة من موضوع ابنى الصاعق بقاعة لقاءات فى حب الله خاص بمعالملة المسلمين لغير المسلمين
 التسامح الإسلامي ومعاملة غير المسلمين

منقول من دار الإفتاء المصرية . لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور/ على جمعة حفظه الله

تعرض القرآن الكريم لوحدة المنبع الإنساني، ونشأة الإنسانية في صور شتى، وألوان مختلفة من التعبير، وأول صورة ذكرها الله تبارك وتعالى في كتابه العزيز، هي قصة خلق آدم أبي البشر وأصل الإنسانية، وهي كذلك القصة الوحيدة التي تعرضت لها المذاهب والشرائع الأخرى في صدد الكلام على أصل البشرية ووحدة منبعها. وفي شأن هذه القصة يقول الله تعالى : ﴿وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون * وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين * قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم * قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السموات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون﴾( ). فالبشر جميعهم عائلة واحدة من أب واحد، وهم جميعا ورثة تلك الخلافة في إعمار الأرض، ونشر الأمن والسلام، وإن سفك الدماء وفساد الأرض مسلك بغيض لا يريده الله سبحانه وتعالى من البشر على مختلف أديانهم، ولذلك قال الله سبحانه وتعالى : ﴿من أجل ذلك كتبنا على بني إسرائيل أنه من قتل نفسا بغير نفس أو فساد في الأرض فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا ﴾( ). وقال عز من قائل في ذم من كان نهجه كذلك في الفساد ﴿ ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخصام * وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها ويهلك الحرث والنسل والله لا يحب الفساد﴾( ). وقد وضع القرآن الكريم قواعد واضحة للعائلة البشرية، وأعلن الإسلام أن الناس جميعا خلقوا من نفس واحدة، مما يعني وحدة الأصل الإنساني، فقال تعالى : ﴿ يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وخلق منها زوجها وبث منهما رجالا كثيرا ونساء واتقوا الله الذي تساءلون به والأرحام إن الله كان عليكم رقيبا ﴾ ( ) ، والناس جميعا في نظر الإسلام هم أبناء تلك العائلة الإنسانية، وكلهم له الحق في العيش والكرامة دون استثناء أو تمييز. فالإنسان مكرم في نظر القرآن الكريم، دون النظر إلى دينه، أو لونه، أو جنسه، قال تعالى: ﴿ولقد كرمنا بني آدم وحملناهم في البر والبحر ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على كثير ممن خلقنا تفضيلا ﴾ ( ). وما اختلاف البشرية في ألوانها، وأجناسها، ولغاتها، وديانتها إلا آية من الآيات الدالة على عظيم قدرة الخالق تعالى، قال عز وجل :﴿ ومن آياته خلق السموات والأرض واختلاف ألسنتكم وألوانكم إن في ذلك لآيات للعالمين ﴾ ( ) . وهذا الاختلاف لا يجوز أن يكون سببا في التنافر والعداوة، بل إنه يجب أن يكون سببا للتعارف والتلاقي على الخير والمصلحة المشتركة، فالله تعالى يقول : ﴿ يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا ﴾( )، وميزان التفاضل الذي وضعه القرآن الكريم، إنما هو ما يقدمه هذا الإنسان من خير للإنسانية كلها مع الإيمان الحق بالله تعالى، فالله يقول : ﴿ إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم إن الله عليم خبير ﴾ ( )، ولم ينظر القرآن الكريم لغير المسلمين نظرة انتقاص، بل نظر لهم نظرة إجلال، وإن خالفونا ، فلم يأمرنا ربنا بقتل من لا يدين بديننا بل قال تعالى: ﴿ لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَد تَّبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الغَيِّ ﴾ ( ). قال ابن كثير في تفسير تلك الآية : أي لا تُكرِهوا أحدًا على الدخول في دين الإسلام، فإنه بَيِّن واضح، جلي دلائله وبراهينه، لا يحتاج إلى أن يُكْرَه أحد على الدخول فيه. وسبب نزول الآية كما ذكر المفسرون يبين جانبًا من إعجاز هذا الدين، حيث أن الإسلام لم يسمح للمسلمين أن يأخذوا أبناءهم الذين هودهم هم صغارا. فقد رووا عن ابن عباس قال: كانت المرأة تكون مقلاة -قليلة النسل- فتجعل على نفسها إن عاش لها ولد أن تُهَوِّدَه (كان يفعل ذلك نساء الأنصار في الجاهلية)، فلما أُجليت بنو النضير كان فيهم من أبناء الأنصار. فقال آباؤهم : لا ندع أبناءنا (يعنون : لا ندعهم يعتنقون اليهودية)، فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية: ] لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَد تَّبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الغَيِّ( )[( ). وأما القاعدة التي وضعها القرآن في التعامل، مع غير المسلمين ، فتتمثل في قوله تعالى: ] لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم إن الله يحب المقسطين [ ( )، فالآية واضحة في أننا نحن المسلمين عندما لا يرغب غير المسلمين أن ينضموا إلى ديننا، فعلينا صلتهم، والعدل معهم، ومعاملتهم المعاملة الطيبة، بناء على مبدأ الاحترام المتبادل، والعلاقات الطيبة والمصالح المشتركة. وقد ذهب فقهاء المسلمين لفهم هذا المعنى في الصلة بين المسلم وغير المسلم فقالوا : لا بأس بأن يصل المسلم المشرك قريبا كان ـ أي بينه وبينه رحم ـ أو بعيدا , محاربا كان أو ذميا لحديث « سلمة بن الأكوع قال : صليت الصبح مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوجدت مس كف بين كتفي , فالتفت فإذا رسول الله r فقال : هل أنت واهب لي ابنة أم قرفة ؟ قلت: نعم . فوهبتها له . فبعث بها إلى خاله حزن بن أبي وهب , وهو مشرك وهي مشركة. »( ) فالإسلام دين يعيش مع الواقع ويقوده إلى فضائل الأخلاق ، ومن خلال نظرة متأنية للواقع نلاحظ أن مفكري العالم ومصلحيه الآن يدعون البشرية إلى التعايش والتقارب، وفي هذا تبدو للإسلام أسبقية في موضوع التعايش السلمي بين دول العالم وإحلال السلام الشامل العادل بيئة تعيش فيها الشعوب. إن كل من طالع تراث الحضارة الإسلامية، عبر تاريخها المشرق المشرف، وكان يتسم بالحياد والنزاهة، تقرر عنده بوضوح أن الدين الإسلامي هو دين الرحمة والسماحة بأسمى معانيها ومنتهى درجاتها، فالتسامح هو ثمرة الإيمان، ودليل أكيد على الزهد في حطام الدنيا الفانية، والرغبة في القرب من رب العالمين. وموضوع هذا البحث هو التسامح الإسلامي في نصوص الشرع الشريف، ولهذا فسوف يقتصر البحث على فصلين فقط : الفصل الأول : نصوص القرآن تمثل دستور التسامح المنشود. الفصل الثاني : التسامح في السنة يقرر حقيقة مكارم الأخلاق. الفصل الأول نصوص القرآن دستور التسامح المنشود لا شك أن الإسلام هو أوضح الأديان في الدعوة إلى التسامح، وبقليل من الجهد يتضح ذلك المعنى، ونحن بصدد الاستشهاد بآيات القرآن التي تدعو إلى التسامح، وتعلن في غاية البيان أن دين الإسلام هو دين السماحة. وقبل الشروع في إيراد الآيات علينا أولا أن نتعرض للمعنى اللغوي للتسامح. تعريف التسامح : والتسامح في لغة العرب : من السماح والسماحة الجود. سمح به يسمح بالفتح فيها سماحا وسماحة : أي جاد و سمح له أي أعطاه. وسمح من باب ظرف صار سمحا بسكون الميم وقوم سمحاء بوزن فقهاء وامرأة سمحة بسكون الميم ونسوة سماح بالكسر و المسامحة المساهلة و تسامحوا تساهلوا. والإسماح لغة فـي السماح يقال سمح أسمح إذا جاد وأعطى عن كرم وسخاء؛ وقيل إنما يقال فـي السخاء سمح وأما أسمح فإنما يقال فـي المتابة والانقياد؛ ويقال أسمحت نفسه إذا انقادت والصحيح الأول؛ سمح لـي فلان أي أعطاني؛سمح لي بذلك يسمح سماحة أسمح سامح وافقني على المطلوب، وقولهم الحنيفية السمحة؛ ليس فـيها ضيق ولا شدة. ويطلق التسامح ويراد به أيضا معاني قريبة منه مثل : الرحمة، العفو ، والمغفرة، والصلح، والصفح، وكذلك تطلق هذه المعاني ويراد بها التسامح، ولأجل قرب المعنى بينها وبين التسامح فسوف نتعرض لتعريفها كذلك. تعريف الرحمة : والرحمة في اللغة : الرقة والتعطف و المرحمة مثله وقد رحمه بالكسر رحمة و مرحمة أيضا، و ترحم عليه، و تراحم القوم : رحم بعضهم بعضا، و الرحموت من الرحمة. تعريف العفو : فالعفو في اللغة له معاني كثيرة منها : الإسقاط, كما في القرآن حكاية عن المؤمنين : {واعف عنا} أي بإسقاط الذنوب , والكثرة, ومنه قوله تعالى : { حتى عفوا }. أي : كثروا. وكذلك من معاني العفو الذهاب والطمس والمحو , ومنه قول لبيد : عفت الديار , ومنه الإعطاء, قال ابن الأعرابي : عفا يعفو إذا أعطى , وقيل : العفو ما أتى بغير مسألة. وفي اصطلاح الشرع : فيستعمل الفقهاء العفو غالبا بمعنى الإسقاط والتجاوز، ويختلف العفو عن الصلح في كون الأول إنما يقع ويصدر من طرف واحد , بينما الصلح إنما يكون بين طرفين. ومن جهة أخرى : فالعفو والصلح قد يجتمعان كما في حالة العفو عن القصاص إلى مال. تعريف المغفرة : والمغفرة وهي من الغفر مصدر غفر , وأصله الستر , ومنه يقال: الصبغ أغفر للوسخ أي أستر . وفي الاصطلاح : أن يستر القادر القبيح الصادر ممن هو تحت قدرته.والفرق بين العفو والمغفرة أن العفو يقتضي إسقاط اللوم والذم ولا يقتضي إيجاب الثواب, والمغفرة تقتضي إسقاط العقاب وهو : إيجاب الثواب , فلا يستحقها إلا المؤمن المستحق للثواب. تعريف الصلح : ويسمى التسامح صلحا باعتبار أنه يدفع إلى الصلح ، والصلح عقد يرفع النزاع والعلاقة بين العفو والصلح العموم والخصوص , فالصلح أعم من العفو. تعريف الصفح : وكذلك يراد بالتسامح الصفح وهو ترك المؤاخذة , وأصله : الإعراض بصفحة الوجه عن التلفت إلى ما كان منه , قال تعالى : { فاصفح الصفح الجميل } . قال الراغب : والصفح أبلغ من العفو ولذلك قال تعالى : { فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره } وقد يعفو الإنسان ولا يصفح . والآن بعد ذكر معنى التسامح، والمعاني ذات الصلة بهذا المعنى كذلك نشرع بحول الله وقوته في إيراد آيات القرآن الكريم، التي تدعو وتحث وتعلن للمسلمين خاصة، وللعالم كله عامة، أن هذا الدين هو دين الرحمة والسماحة. أولا : آيات التسامح المتعلقة بالنبي الأعظم r : النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، هو رمز هذه الأمة الإسلامية، وهو النموذج الفريد الذي يسعى كل المسلمين إلى التشبه به ظاهرا وباطنا، ولذلك سوف نورد تلك الآيات التي تعاملت مع قمة المسلمين، ورأس أمرهم النبي المصطفى r وأول هذه الآيات، قوله سبحانه : ] وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين [( )، عن ابن عباس في قول الله في كتابه : ] وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين [( ). قال: من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر كتب له الرحمة في الدنيا والآخرة ومن لم يؤمن بالله ورسوله عوفي مما أصاب الأمم من الخسف والقذف( ). في هذا البيان القرآني البليغ، الذي ساقه الله سياق الخبر، هذا الخبر الذي تحلى بأقوى أساليب الحصر والقصر، فالله ينفي كل الأغراض التي قد يتوهم المشككون أنه r أرسل من أجلها، فمن توهم أن النبي r أرسله الله لقتل الناس، أو لسرقة أرضهم وممتلكاتهم، أو لسفك الدماء ـ حاشاه الله ـ يفسد ظنه، ويخيب رجاءه الخبيث عندما يقرأ هذه الآية. وإن كان غير المسلمين لا يصدقون بالقرآن، ولكنهم يعتقدون أننا نصدق بالقرآن، ويعتقدون كذلك أننا نجمع أن هذه الآية في كتابنا العزيز المقدس، إذن فعليهم أن يعتقدوا كذلك أننا سنتعامل مع العالم في إطار هذه الآية، بميراث الرحمة المحمدية ونكون ورثة نبينا العظيم في أخلاقه كلها، والتي على رأسها الرحمة. وإن لم يكن من القرآن غير هذه الآية العظيمة في معنى سماحة الإسلام لكفت، ولكن الله سبحانه أكد هذا المعنى العظيم بأكثر من آية كقوله تعالى : ] فاصفح عنهم وقل سلام فسوف يعلمون [( ). ذكر الطبري تأويلها فقال : « يقول تعالى ذكره لنبيه محمد r جوابا له عن دعائه إياه إذ قال : يا رب إن هؤلاء قوم لا يؤمنون. فاصفح عنهم يا محمد وأعرض عن أذاهم وقل لهم سلام عليكم ورفع. سلام بضمير عليكم أو لكم.» ( ). وهذه الآية خطاب من الله سبحانه وتعالى إلى النبي r وأتباعه في كل عصر، فأمره الله بالصفح وترك المؤاخذة، وهذا الأمر يشمل نهيه عن الانتقام، والمؤاخذة، وقرن الله سبحانه وتعالى الصفح بقول سلام، والسلام هو الأمل المنشود الذي سعى إليه المسلمون عبر تاريخهم وفي تاريخهم الحديث سعيا صادقا، لم يتمثل في الادعاءات، وبعض المظاهر الخادعة، والله يعلم بما في قلوب الناس. ورغم أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أمره صراحة بالصفح في الآية السابقة، إلا أنه تعالى أراد أن يؤكد على هذا الأمر، ويزيده جمالا فقال سبحانه وتعالى : ] فاصفح الصفح الجميل[( )، فبين ربنا سبحانه وتعالى أن الصفح المراد ليس مطلق الصفح، بل صفح مخصوص وهو الصفح الجميل، الصفح الذي به جمال وكرم، فيقول الطبري في تفسيره : « الصفح الجميل يقول فأعرض عنهم إعراضا جميلا واعف عنهم عفوا حسنا »( ). وكذلك كان صلى الله عليه وسلم متبعا لأوامر مولاه في شأنه كله لا يفتر عنها أبدا. ومن لم يتبع رسولنا الكريم في دينه بعد بعثته، هو منتسب إلى أمته باعتبار كونه من أمة الدعوة، تلك الأمة التي حفظها الله كلها متبعين وغير متبعين بوجوده بينهم، قال الله تعالى : ]وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيهِمْ[( ). ومن آيات التسامح الإسلامي المتعلقة بجناب النبي الأعظم r قوله جل اسمه : ] خذ العفو وأمر بالعرف وأعرض عن الجاهلين [( ). فأمره ربه تعالى بأخذ العفو، وقبول اليسير من الناس، وألا يشدد عليهم، وأمره كذلك بالإعراض عن الجاهلين وعدم مؤاخذتهم؛ تأكيدا على معنى الصفح والحلم والسماحة، وهذا توجيه للأمة الإسلامية جميعها في كل عصورهم. والخلق المنشود لا يصير سلوكا بمجرد الأمر والنهي، وإنما بالفعل والعمل، ولذلك قالوا : عمل الرجل في ألف رجل أبلغ من قول ألف رجل في رجل، والله سبحانه وتعالى على جلال قدره وعظيم قوته تعامل معنى بالرحمة والصفح والعفو. وفي هذا التوجيه الرباني يأمر سبحانه أحب خلقه إليه بأن يتعامل مع أصحابه كذلك فقال تعالى : ] فبما رحمة من الله لنت لهم ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك فاعف عنهم واستغفر لهم وشاورهم في الأمر[ ( ) ، فبعد أن أخبر سبحانه أن لين النبي r رحمة من الله بأتباعه ، أمره مع ذلك اللين أن يعف عن أصحابه، فكانت رحمة بعد رحمة، ورحمة على رحمة، وهذا كله حتى يعلم أصحابه الرحمة واللين والرفق، فكان صلى الله عليه وسلم مراد الله يمشي على الأرض، وعلم العالم بأسره الرحمة والعفو. ولم يقتصر أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى لحبيبه ومصطفاه r بالرحمة والعفو على أصحابه وأتباعه فحسب، بل أمره الله بأن يسلك نفس المسلك في الرحمة مع اليهود. وقد يتعجب مطالع هذا النص القرآني؛ إذ كان الأمر بالرحمة والعفو يعقب ذكر بعض جرائم اليهود فقال سبحانه وتعالى : ] فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم لعناهم وجعلنا قلوبهم قاسية يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ونسوا حظا مما ذكروا به ولا تزال تطلع على خائنة منهم إلا قليلا منهم فاعف عنهم واصفح إن الله يحب المحسنين [ ( ). وكأن الله عز وجل يريد أن يقول لنبيه r حتى وهم ينقضون الميثاق مع ربهم، ويحرفون كلامه لمصالحهم الدنيوية، لا تعاملهم بمعاملتهم بل اعف عنهم واصفح لتعلم العالمين، نزاهة الأخلاق، ومكارم الأخلاق، ولا غرو فقط كان r على خلق عظيم. بل أمر الله سبحانه نبيه r صراحة أن يقابل السيئة بالحسنة فقال تعالى : ] ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم [( ). فأعلم الله نبيه لما يكون من فائدة العفو والتسامح والدفع بالتي هي أحسن من سلام اجتماعي، حتى يصبح العدو كالولي الحميم، فما أجملها من صورة سعى إليها الإسلام، ودعا إليها في منهجه النظري، وطبقها المسلمون عبر تاريخ المشرق. وفيما مضى ذكر بعض آيات القرآن المتعلقة بالتسامح في الإسلام والتي اشتملت على ذكر نبي الأمة الأعظم r وتعلقه بهذه السماحة، وفيما يلي نذكر آيات القرآن في التسامح الإسلامي والتي لم تختص برسولنا وحده بل بالأمة الإسلامية جميعها. ثانيا : آيات القرآن التي تدعو كل المسلمين للتسامح : كانت توجيهات القرآن الكريم للأمة الإسلامية بالتسامح والعفو واضحة، ليس بين أفراد المجتمع الإسلامي فحسب بل مع حتى من يؤذونهم من المشركين؛ حيث أمر الله المؤمنين أن يعفوا ويغفروا لغير المسلمين، كرد فعل عما يلاقوه من الأذى، وهذا سمو أخلاقي ما له نظير بين أمم البشر ولعل قائل يقول : إنهم كانوا يتسامحون مع الذين يؤذونهم لأنهم ليس لهم شوكة ولا قوة، فالجواب لو أن المسألة مسألة ضعف، لقال الله لهم اصبروا حتى تتمكنوا فتنتقموا، ولكنه قال اعفوا واغفروا واصفحوا كما في قوله سبحانه وتعالى : ] قل للذين آمنوا يغفروا للذين لا يرجون أيام الله ليجزي قوما بما كانوا يكسبون [( ). ويؤكد القرآن الكريم على الدفع بالتي هي أحسن، وفوائده وكون ذلك مع الذين يريدون أن يفتنوا المؤمنين عن دينهم فقال سبحانه : ] ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على كل شيء قدير[( ). فهذا سياق تحتار في العقول، بعد أن أخبر سبحانه بما يضمره أهل الكتاب من مشاعر وحقد وحسد، يأمر المسلمين بالعفو والصفح، ويطلب منهم أن ينتظروا أمر الله ولا ينتقمون لأنفسهم. وامتدح الله المؤمنين الذين يحافظون على طاعة الله، وإذا ما وقعوا في المعصية يرجعون من قريب، وامتدحهم أيضا بأنهم يتسامحون إذا ما هم غضبوا فقال جل اسمه : ] والذين يجتنبون كبائر الإثم والفواحش وإذا ما غضبوا هم يغفرون [( ). وامتدح الله الصابرين على الأذى، والتاركين للانتقام لأنفسهم، بصيغة تحث على الترغيب في العفو والتسامح فقال سبحانه وتعالى : ] ولمن صبر وغفر إن ذلك لمن عزم الأمور[( ). كذلك امتدح الله عباده المؤمنين الذين اجتمعت فيهم خصال الخير، من الإنفاق في سبيل الله، وكظم الغيظ، والعفو عن الناس جميعهم، فقال سبحانه وتعالى : ] الذين ينفقون في السراء والضراء والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين[ ( ). وتتعدد أساليب الدعوة إلى العفو في القرآن الكريم، فتارة تكون بصيغة الأمر، وتارة بصيغة مدح من يعفو، وأخرى بالتذكير بأن الثواب من جنس العمل، فيدعو الله المؤمنين إلى هذا الخلق الرشيد وهو العفو، حتى يعاملهم الله به فيقول تعالى : ] وليعفوا وليصفحوا ألا تحبـون أن يغفر الله لكم والله غفور رحيم [( ). ثم يؤكد المولى سبحانه وتعالى نفس المعنى، من أن جزاء المغفرة غفرانا، وجزء الإحسان إحسانا، وإن كان سياق هذه الآية في صيغة الشرط، فيقول عز من قائل : ] وإن تعفوا وتصفحوا وتغفروا فإن الله غفور رحيم [( ). ويستمر القرآن في بيان أن أفضل الأخلاق هو ترك المؤاخذة، والتسامح، وفي هذا السياق القرآني الكريم، يبين المولى سبحانه وتعالى أن العفو، أجره لا يعلمه إلا الله، مما يفيد عظيم الثواب كما في الصيام، فقال سبحانه : ] فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله إنه لا يحب الظالمين [( ). ونختم هذا الاستشهاد القرآن بدعوة القرآن الكريم للعفو، حتى في مواطن القتل؛ حيث يدعو الله ولي الدم للعفو عن القاتل : ] فمن عفي له من أخيه شيء فاتباع بالمعروف وأداء إليه بإحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمة [ ( ). فرب العالمين يبين أن هذا الخلق هو تخفيف من الله سبحانه وتعالى ورحمة منه، وعلى عباد الله الصادقين المؤمنين أن يتخلقوا بأخلاق الجمال من ربهم، ويتعلقوا بأخلاق الجلال من ربهم. وإلى هنا نكون قد مررنا مرورا سريعا على بعض آيات القرآن التي تتحدث عن التسامح والعفو، بين المسلمين، ومع غيرهم من غير المسلمين، وألقينا الضوء على تلك الآيات بما يبين وجه دلالة هذه الآيات على التسامح في الإسلام. وفيما يلي نتعرض لذكر نصوص السنة النبوية المشرفة على من سنها أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم. الفصل الثاني التسامح في السنة يقرر حقيقة مكارم الأخلاق أخبر الرسول الكريم r أن ربه أرسله سبحانه وتعالى ليحقق به كمال الأخلاق، ويتم به مكارمها، وهذا المعنى لم يكن مستنبطا من الأحاديث بقدر ما كان صريحا في أقواله r، فعن أبى هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم « إنما بعثت لأتمم صالح الأخلاق »( ). قال صاحب فيض القدير « قال الحكيم : أنبأنا به أن الرسل قد مضت ولم تتم هذه الأخلاق، فبعث بإتمام ما بقي عليهم. وقال بعضهم : أشار إلى أن الأنبياء عليهم السلام قبله بعثوا بمكارم الأخلاق وبقيت بقية r بما كان معهم وبتمامها »( ). وقد أخبرنا رسولنا المصطفى r أنه الأمة كلها مبعوثة من ربها، وأن الله ابتعث هذه الأمة للتيسير على عباده، وليس للتعسير عليهم، فعن أبي هريرة قال قام أعرابى فبال في المسجد فتناوله الناس ، فقال لهم النبي r « فإنما بعثتم ميسرين ، ولم تبعثوا معسرين »( ). أما عن مسألة التسامح والعفو خاصة فقد امتلأت كتب السنة بالأحاديث الداعية للتسامح والعفو، فأرشد النبي العظيم r أمته إلى التحلي بالتسامح في معاملاتهم كلها، سواء كانت هذه المعاملات مع المسلمين أم مع غير المسلمين. فعن جابر بن عبد الله - رضى الله عنهما - أن رسول الله r قال « رحم الله رجلا سمحا إذا باع ، وإذا اشترى ، وإذا اقتضى »( ). ويشهد لهذا الحديث أيضا ما رواه سيدنا عثمان بن عفان ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : قال رسول الله r « أدخل الله رجلا الجنة كان سهلا بائعا ومشتريا»( ). وبين النبي r أن الدين الإسلامي سمح وسهل ويسير، فعن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ قيل لرسول r أي الأديان أحب إلى الله قال « الحنيفية السمحة » ( ).واستنبط الشافعي من الحديث قاعدة أن المشقة تجلب التيسير وإذا ضاق الأمر اتسع. ( ). وأمر رسولنا الكريم r المسلم أن يسمح ويتسامح حتى يسمح الله معه، فعن ابن عباس قال: قال رسول الله r « اسمح يسمح لك » ( ). قال المناوي : « وفي الإنجيل إن غفرتم للناس خطاياهم غفر لكم أبوكم السماوي خطاياكم وإن لم تغفروا للناس خطاياهم لم يغفر لكم، وفيه لا تحبوا الحكم على أحد لئلا يحكم عليكم اغفروا يغفر لكم أعطوا تعطوا. ... إلى أن قال : « وهذا من الإحسان المأمور به في القرآن المتعلق بالمعاملات وهو حث على المساهلة في المعاملة وحسن الانقياد وهو من سخاوة الطبع وحقارة الدنيا في القلب، فمن لم يجده من طبعه فليتخلق به فعسى أن يسمح له الحق بما قصر فيه من طاعته وعسر عليه في الانقياد إليه في معاملته إذا أوقفه بين يديه لمحاسبته.... إلى أن قال :« اسمحوا يسمح لكم أي يسمح الله لكم في الدنيا بالإنعام وفي العقبى بعدم المناقشة في الحساب وغير ذلك ولا يخفى كمال السماح على ذي لب فجمع بهذا اللفظ الموجز المضبوط بضابط العقل الذي أقامه الحق حجة على الخلق ما لا يكاد يحصى من المصالح والمطالب.» ( ). كما بين النبي r ، أن السماحة إذا غابت من المسلمين فإن الموت أفضل لهم من الحياة، وإذا انتشرت السماحة بينهم فإن الحياة أفضل لهم، ونستطيع أن نقول أن النبي r وضع دستور الإصلاح الداخلي في الدولة المسلمة، قبل أن ينادي به هؤلاء الذين لا يعرفون التسامح ولا السماحة، ويسعون في الأرض فسادا؛ وإنما ينادون به ذريعة لإهلاك البلاد والعباد والله لا يحب الفساد. فعن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : قال رسول الله r : « إذا كان أمراؤكم خياركم وأغنياؤكم سمحاءكم وأموركم شورى بينكم فظهر الأرض خير لكم من بطنها وإذا كان أمراؤكم شراركم وأغنياؤكم بخلاءكم وأموركم إلى نسائكم فبطن الأرض خير لكم من ظهرها »( ). ولم يقتصر النبي r في دعوته للأمة بالتسامح على الإرشاد بالكلام فحسب، بل ضرب النبي المصطفى r أروع أمثلة التسامح والحلم؛ ليعلم أصحابه والمؤمنين من بعده والعالم بأسره كيف يتسامح الإنسان مع أخيه الإنسان، فعن أنس بن مالك - رضى الله عنه ـ قال : « كنت أمشى مع النبي r وعليه برد نجرانى غليظ الحاشية، فأدركه أعرابى فجذبه جذبة شديدة ، حتى نظرت إلى صفحة عاتق النبي r قد أثرت به حاشية الرداء من شدة جذبته، ثم قال مر لى من مال الله الذى عندك. فالتفت إليه، فضحك ثم أمر له بعطاء.» ( ). قال الإمام النووي رضي الله عنه بعد أن ذكر هذا الحديث : « فيه احتمال الجاهلين والإعراض عن مقابلتهم ودفع السيئة بالحسنة, وإعطاء من يتألف قلبه والعفو عن مرتكب كبيرة لا حد فيها بجهله وإباحة الضحك ثم الأمور التي يتعجب منها في العادة وفيه كمال خلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحلمه وصفحه الجميل. »( ). وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها : « هل أتى عليك يا رسول الله يوم كان أشد من يوم أحد ؟ قال : لقد لقيت من قومك وكان أشد ما لقيته منهم يوم العقبة إذ عرضت نفسي على ابن عبد ياليل بن عبد كلال فلم يجبني إلى ما أردت فانطلقت وأنا مهموم على وجهي فلم أستفق إلا وأنا بقرن الثعالب , فرفعت رأسي فإذا أنا بسحابة قد أظلتني , فنظرت فإذا فيها جبريل عليه السلام فناداني فقال : إن الله - عز وجل - قد سمع قول قومك لك وما ردوا عليك , وقد بعث إليك ملك الجبال لتأمره بما شئت فيهم , فناداني ملك الجبال فسلم علي وقال : يا محمد , إن الله قد سمع قول قومك لك وأنا ملك الجبال وقد بعثني ربي إليك لتأمرني بما شئت , فإن شئت أطبقت عليهم الأخشبين , فقلت : بل أرجو أن يخرج الله - عز وجل - من أصلابهم من يعبد الله وحده ولا يشرك به شيئا»( ). كما أرشد رسول الله r إلى الاهتمام بالسماحة والجمال حتى في الصوت والآذان، فعن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ أن النبي r قال لأحد مؤذنيه : « إن الأذان سهل سمح فإن كان أذانك سمحا سهلا وإلا فلا تؤذن»( ). وطالما حث النبي المصطفى r أمته على العفو والتسامح في أكثر من حديث، فعن أبى هريرة عن رسول الله r قال : « ما نقصت صدقة من مال وما زاد الله عبدا بعفو إلا عزا وما تواضع أحد لله إلا رفعه الله » ( ). وقد أخبر المصطفى r أن أفضل أخلاق أهل الدنيا على الإطلاق هو خلق العفو، وكأنه ينوع r أساليب الحث والترغيب في هذا الخلق الكريم. فعن عبد الله بن أبي الحسين قال : قال رسول الله r: « ألا أدلكم على خير أخلاق أهل الدنيا والآخرة ؟ من عفا عمن ظلمه وأعطى من حرمه ووصل من قطعه , ومن أحب أن ينسأ له في عمره ويزاد له في ماله فليتق الله ربه وليصل رحمه » ( ). بل كان ديدنه دائما r العفو وكان يرغب صاحب الحق في القصاص في العفو، فعن أنس رضي الله تعالى عنه : « ما رأيت النبي r رفع إليه شيء فيه قصاص إلا أمر فيه بالعفو » ( ). وكان من أساليب حثه r المؤمنين على العفو، أن يعرف المؤمنين ثواب العفو، وما ينتج عليه من آثار في الدنيا والآخرة فقد قال r : « من كظم غيظا وهو يقدر على إنفاذه ملأ الله قلبه أمنا, وإيمانا, ومن ترك لبس ثوب جمال , وهو يقدر عليه تواضعا كساه الله حلة الكرامة , ومن زوج لله توجه الله تاج الملك » ( ). كما كان r يمتدح العافين من أصحابه على الملأ، ويرشد باقي أصحابه بأن يتأسوا به، فعن الحسن أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « أيعجز أحدكم أن يكون كأبي ضمضم كان إذا خرج من منزله قال : اللهم إني تصدقت بعرضي على عبادك » ( ). والنبي r يبين أن هذا خلق حسن أن يسامح المسلم كل من يتناوله بالغيبة، أو السباب، أو ما إلي ذلك من انتهاك للعرض قد حرمه الله سبحانه وتعالى. وأما عن الرحمة في السنة الشريفة العاطرة، فرسولنا الكريم ـ صلوات ربي عليه وتسليماته ـ هو رسول السلام والمحبة والرحمة إلى الكون كله، فهو الذي حث أمته على الرحمة لكل من في الأرض حيث قال r : « الراحمون يرحمهم الرحمن ارحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء » ( ). قال المناوي : « ارحم من في الأرض بصيغة العموم يشمل جميع أصناف الخلائق فيرحم البر والفاجر والناطق والمبهم والوحش والطير يرحمك من في السماء اختلف بالمراد بمن في السماء فقيل هو الله أي ارحموا من في الأرض شفقة يرحمكم الله تفضلا. »( ). ولقد فاضت رحمته وسماحته البشر كلهم حتى وصلت إلى كل كائن حي فقد قال r : « بينما رجل بطريق اشتد عليه العطش فوجد بئرا فنزل فيها فشرب ثم خرج فإذا كلب يلهث يأكل الثرى من العطش، فقال الرجل لقد بلغ هذا الكلب من العطش مثل الذي كان بلغ مني فنزل البئر فملا خفه ماء فسقى الكلب فشكر الله له فغفر له قالوا يا رسول الله وإن لنا في البهائم لأجرا فقال في كل ذات كبد رطبة أجر » ( ). وامتدح النبي الكريم r الرحماء، وبين أن رحمتهم هذه نعمة جليلة من الله سبحانه، وأرشد كذلك المحتاجين إلى التوجه إلى الرحماء فعن علي رضي الله عنه أن النبي r قال : « اطلبوا المعروف من رحماء أمتي تعيشوا في أكنافهم ، ولا تطلبوه من القاسية قلوبهم فإن اللعنة تنزل عليهم ، يا علي إن الله خلق المعروف وخلق له أهلا فحببه إليهم وحبب إليهم فعاله ووجه إليهم طلابه كما وجه الماء إلى الأرض الجدبة ليحيي به أهلها ، وإن أهل المعروف في الدنيا هم أهل المعروف في الآخرة » ( ). وقد حذر النبي r صراحة من القسوة وانعدام الرحمة، وبين أن هذا المسلك الذميم يحرم الإنسان من رحمة رب العالمين في الآخرة فقال r : « لا يرحم الله من لا يرحم الناس»( ). وهذا يوضح أن الرحمة المأمور بها هي رحمة عامة لكل الناس، وليست قاصرة على من يتفقون معنا في الدين أو في الجنس أو في اللون، بل هي رحمة عامة لأنه رحمة مستقرة في قلب المسلم. وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى يقول : سمعت رسول الله r الصادق المصدوق أبا القاسم صاحب هذه الحجرة : « لا تنزع الرحمة إلا من شقي » ( ). كما اعتنى النبي r اعتناء فائقا بتوجيه الرحمة للفئات الضعيفة في المجتمع، والأقليات، مع أنه من المفهوم أن مثل ما سبق من التوجيهات والإرشادات النبوية الشريفة تشمل كل فئات المجتمع، وكذلك تشمل كل الناس، بل ثبت أنها تشمل الحيوانات كذلك. إلا أن رحمة رسول الله r واسعة، فأراد التأكيد على العفو والتسامح والرحمة بهذه الفئات بأحاديث مخصوصة، فعن عبد الله بن عمر قال جاء رجل إلى النبي r فقال يا رسول الله كم أعفو عن الخادم فصمت رسول الله r ثم قال يا رسول الله كم أعفو عن الخادم. فقال : «كل يوم سبعين مرة »( ). ولأن الخادم من الفئة الضعيفة في المجتمع، فالنبي r يبالغ في الرحمة به، وكذلك في العفو عنه إذا ما هو أخطأ. وكذلك اهتم النبي r اهتماما فائقا بالرحمة والتسامح والعفو مع الأقليات الدينية ـ بالتعبير العصري ـ وحذر أشد التحذير من ظلم واحد منهم فقال r : « من ظلم معاهدا أو انتقصه حقا أو كلفه فوق طاقته أو أخذ منه شيئا بغير طيب نفس منه، فأنا حجيجه يوم القيامة»( ). ولما توسعت رقعة الدولة الإسلامية زمن النبي r، كان هناك مجموعة كبيرة من القبائل المسيحية العربية، وبخاصة في نجران، فما كان منه r، إلا أن أقام معهم المعاهدات التي تؤمن لهم حرية المعتقد، وممارسة الشعائر، وصون أماكن العبادة، إضافة إلى ضمان حرية الفكر والتعلم، فلقد جاء في معاهدة النبي لأهل نجران : « ولنجران وحاشيتهم جوار الله، وذمة محمد النبي رسول الله على أنفسهم، وملّتهم، وأرضهم، وأموالهم، وغائبهم، وشاهدهم، وَبِيَعهم، وصلواتهم، لا يغيروا أسقفا عن أسقفيته ولا راهبا عن رهبانيته، ولا واقفا عن وقفانيته. إلى أن قال : « وعلى ما في هذه الصحيفة جوار الله وذمة النبي أبدا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن نصحوا وأصلحوا » ( ). وهذه صورة عملية شاهدة بتسامح الإسلام إذ قال بأن لنجران جوار الله وذمة رسوله على أموالهم وملَّتهم وبِيَعهم. وفي عهد ثاني الخلفاء الراشدين عمر بن الخطاب، يبين أن المسلمين صاروا على سنة نبي r حيث عاهد أهل إيلياء (القدس) نص على حُريتهم الدينية، وحرمة معابدهم وشعائرهم : "هذا ما أعطى عبد الله عمر أمير المؤمنين أهل إيلياء من الأمان: أعطاهم أمانا لأنفسهم وأموالهم وكنائسهم وصلبانهم وسائر ملَّتهم، لا تُسكن كنائسهم، ولا تُهدم، ولا ينتقص منها، ولا من حيزها، ولا من صليبها، ولا من شيء من أموالهم، ولا يُكرهون على دينهم، ولا يُضار أحد منهم. ولا يسكن بإيلياء معهم أحد من اليهود . . " ( ). ولأقباط مصر كبير الشأن والمنزلة عند كل المسلمين عامة، ومسلمي مصر خاصة، فقد روت أم سلمة رضي الله تعالى عنه : " أن رسول الله r أوصى عند وفاته فقال: "الله الله في قبط مصر، فإنكم ستظهرون عليهم، ويكونون لكم عدة وأعوانا في سبيل الله "( ). وقال r في حديث آخر "إنكم ستفتحون أرضا يذكر فيها القيراط، فاستوصوا بأهلها خيرا، فإن لهم ذمة ورحما". وفي رواية : فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى أهلها، فإن لهم ذمة ورحما"، أو قال: "ذمة وصهرا" وفي رواية: "إنكم ستفتحون مصر، وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط "( ). كل هذه النصوص الكثيرة المذكورة، وغيرها الكثير لم يذكر لعدم اتساع المقام توضح سماحة الإسلام في تراثهم وفكرهم ونظرياتهم، مع ملا يتعارض معه عقل مسلم، في أي بقعة من بقاع الأرض. والتسامح الإسلامي شهد به غير المسلمين أنفسهم من المنصفين في زمان ومكان، وشهد بالتعصب، والمجازر التي تعامل بها غير المسلمين معهم كذلك بني ديانتهم، وفيما يلي خاتمة في بيان هذا المعنى. خاتمة إن هذا التسامح مع المخالفين في الدين من قوم قامت حياتهم كلها على الدين، وتم لهم به النصر والغلبة، أمر لم يُعهد في تاريخ الديانات، وهذا ما شهد به الغربيون أنفسهم. يقول العلامة الفرنسي جوستاف لوبون : "رأينا من آي القرآن التي ذكرناها آنفًا أن مسامحة محمد لليهود والنصارى كانت عظيمة إلى الغاية، وأنه لم يقل بمثلها مؤسسو الأديان التي ظهرت قبله كاليهودية والنصرانية على وجه الخصوص، وسنرى كيف سار خلفاؤه على سنته". وقد اعترف بذلك التسامح بعض علماء أوروبا المرتابين أو المؤمنين القليلين الذين أمعنوا النظر في تاريخ العرب، يقول ـ على سبيل المثال ـ روبرتسن في كتابه "تاريخ شارلكن" : "إن المسلمين وحدهم الذين جمعوا بين الغيرة لدينهم وروح التسامح نحو أتباع الأديان الأخرى، وأنهم مع امتشاقهم الحسام نشرًا لدينهم، تركوا مَن لم يرغبوا فيه أحرارًا في التمسك بتعاليمهم الدينية"( ). إن المسيحية التي تدعو إلى المحبة والسلام، والتي قاست ألوانًا من الاضطهاد والتنكيل إبَّان نشوئها وضعفها، لم تلبث ـ حين ملكت زمام السلطة وقامت لها دولة ـ أن أنزلت بالمخالفين لها من ضروب العنف، وصنوف القسوة والعذاب ما تقشعر لحدوثه الأبدان. ومن أمثلة هذه الصور غضب الكنيسة الإسبانية لانتشار فلسفة ابن رشد وأفكاره، وخصوصًا بين اليهود، فصبت جام غضبها على اليهود والمسلمين معًا، فحكمت بطرد كل يهودي لا يقبل المعمودية، وأباحت له أن يبيع من العقار والمنقول ما يشاء، بشرط ألا يأخذ معه ذهبًا ولا فضة، وإنما يأخذ الأثمان عروضًا وحوالات. وهكذا خرج اليهود من أسبانيا تاركين أملاكهم لينجوا بأرواحهم، وربما اغتالهم الجوع ومشقة السفر، مع العدم والفقر. وحكمت الكنيسة كذلك سنة 1052م على المسلمين (أعداء الله !) بطردهم من إشبيلية وما حولها إذا لم يقبلوا المعمودية، بشرط ألا يذهبوا في طريق يؤدي إلى بلاد إسلامية، ومن خالف ذلك فجزاؤه القتل( ). ولم يكن اضطهادها موجهًا إلى الوثنيين والمخالفين في الدين فحسب، بل كان موجهًا إلى المسيحيين الذين لهم رأي أو مذهب يخالف مذهب الحكام، أو مذهب الكنيسة المعتمدة لديهم. والذين قرأوا تاريخ المسيحية يعرفون ماذا جرى للعالم المصري "آريوس" وأتباعه الذين عارضوا القول بألوهية المسيح، في "مجمع نيقية" المشهور (325م)، وكيف قرر هذا المجمع ـ بعد أن طرد من أعضائه كل المعارضين ـ وهم الأكثرية ـ إدانة "آريوس" وإحراق كتاباته، وتحريم اقتنائها، وعزل أنصاره من كل الوظائف، ونفيهم، والحكم بالإعدام على كل من أخفى شيئًا من كتابات "آريوس" ومن أيَّد مذهبه. ولما ظهر مذهب البروتستانت في أوروبا ـ على يد "لوثر" وغيره ـ قاومت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية أتباع هذا المذهب بكل ما أوتيت من قوة، وعرف تاريخ الاضطهاد مذابح بشرية رهيبة، من أهمها مذبحة باريس (في 24 أغسطس عام 1572م، التي دعا فيها الكاثوليك البروتستانت ضيوفًا عليهم في باريس للبحث في تسوية تقرب بين وجهات النظر، فما كان من المضيفين إلا أن سطوا على ضيوفهم تحت جنح الليل، فقتلوهم خيانة وهم نيام ! فلما طلع الصباح على باريس كانت شوارعها تجري بدماء هؤلاء الضحايا ! وانهالت التهاني على "تشارلز التاسع" بغير حساب من البابا، ومن ملوك الكاثوليك وعظمائهم. والعجيب أن البروتستانت لما قويت شوكتهم، قاموا بدور القسوة نفسه مع الكاثوليك، ولم يكونوا أقل وحشية منهم( ). لقد قال "لوثر" لأتباعه: "من استطاع منكم فليقتل، فليخنق، فليذبح، سرًا أو علانية، اقتلوا واخنقوا، واذبحوا، ما طاب لكم، هؤلاء الفلاحين الثائرين"( ). ولم يكن من الغريب أن تنطوي الحروب الدينية في أوروبا على الفظائع التي ميزتها. يذكر "فيارك" أن الحرب الدينية الثلاثينية قضت حرفياً في ألمانيا وحدها على أكثرية الشعب الألماني بين قتل وجوع، وحرقت معظم مدنها المزدهرة، وحولتها إلى رماد!! أما الحملات الصليبية فإن القرن العشرين بتجاربه الانقلابية (على ما فيها من وحشية كالانقلاب الشيوعي والنازي) يعجز أمام فظائعها التي كانت تقترفها ضد المسيحيين أنفسهم، فبعضها كان يحرث الأرض بأجساد ضحاياها من المارقين كطريقة لتسميد الأرض! ويذكر "فيدهام" أن هذه الحروب كانت مليئة بالفظائع: لأن رجال اللاهوت "الطيبين" كانوا مستعدين دائمًا أن يضعوا الزيت على النار، وأن يحيوا وحشية الجنود عندما يساورهم أي تردد أو ضعف، فقد يكون الجنود قساة، ولكنهم كانوا يميلون في بعض الأحيان إلى الرحمة، أما رجال اللاهوت فاعتبروا الاعتدال والرحمة نوعًا من الخيانة! ( ). لقد كان الحرق عقاب جميع الفرق المنشقة، فإن ندم أحدهم فاعترف بخطيئته وتاب، يحكم عليه بالسجن المؤبد، وكان الحجز يصيب جميع أملاك الكافر وأولاده حتى الجيل الثاني، وكانوا لا يعتبرون أهلاً لأي منصب أو مركز إلا إذا وشوا بأبيهم أو بكافر آخر. والعقاب ذاته كان يصيب كل من يساعد الكفار بأي شكل. لم يكن الموتى أنفسهم في منجى، إذ كانت المحاكم تأمر بنبش وحرق جثث من ترى أنهم كانوا كفرة. وقد بلغ التشجيع على الوشاية بالغير درجة لم يبلغها في الانقلابات الحديثة! ذكر "لي" في دراسته الكلاسيكية حول محاكم التفتيش في القرون الوسطى : أن جميع المحاكم والقضاة في الحاضر والمستقبل، كانوا ملزمين بأن يُقْسموا على إزالة كل الذين تعتبرهم الكنيسة كفرة، وإلا فإنهم يخسرون مراكزهم، إن أي حاكم زمني يهمل لعام واحد ـ بعد دعوة الكنيسة بأن ينظف الأرض التي يملكها من الكفرة ـ تصبح أرضه من حق كل من يفني الكفرة ويقضي عليهم. وجنَّد "مرسوم الإيمان" ـ الذي اعتمدته محاكم التفتيش في متابعة المارقين ـ الشعب كله في خدمة المحاكم، وفُرِض على كل فرد أن يشي بالغير وأن ينبئها بأي عمل كافر أو مارق( ). ويقول الشيخ محمد عبده عن محاكم التفتيش: لقد اشتدت وطأة هذه المحكمة حتى قال أهل ذلك العهد: يقرب من المحال أن يكون الشخص مسيحيًا ويموت على فراشه! ويقول: لقد حكمتْ هذه المحكمة من يوم نشأتها سنة 1481م حتى سنة 1808م على 340000 نسمة منهم 200000 أحرقوا أحياء. ( ). ولم يكن هذا الموقف جديدًا في المسيحية، لأن انتشارها في عصورها الأولى كان يتم عادة عن طريق تخيير الغير بينها وبين السيف. يذكر (بريفولت) أن تقدير المؤرخين للناس الذين قتلتهم المسيحية في انتشارها ـ أي في أوروبا ـ يتراوح بين سبعة ملايين كحد أدنى، وخمسة عشر مليون كحد أعلى. ( ). كل هذا وليس ببعيد عنا، عدد القرى التي دمرت بالكامل في أفغانستان لمعاقبة شخص واحد، وكذلك مازالت الحرائق في بغداد مشتعلة لمعاقبة شخص واحد، لأنه يمتلك أسلحة دمار شامل لم يتم العثور عليها. كل هذا وغيره يجعل المسلمين واثقين من حضارتهم، وواثقين أنهم أهل السماحة، والرحمة، وأنهم لا ينتقمون لأنفسهم، إنما يبلغون رسالات ربهم. وبهذا البحث المتواضع نكون قد أشرنا إلى النصوص التي تحث على التسامح والعفو والرحمة في الإسلام، وألقينا الضوء عليها، وبينا أن التسامح هو سمة هذه الأمة الإسلامية وارثة ميراث النبيين، وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.



لا تنسوني في دعائكم
_

----------


## سيد جعيتم

نسخة من موضوع ابنى الصاعق بقاعة لقاءات فى حب الله خاص بمعالملة المسلمين لغير المسلمين
 التسامح الإسلامي ومعاملة غير المسلمين

منقول من دار الإفتاء المصرية . لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور/ على جمعة حفظه الله

تعرض القرآن الكريم لوحدة المنبع الإنساني، ونشأة الإنسانية في صور شتى، وألوان مختلفة من التعبير، وأول صورة ذكرها الله تبارك وتعالى في كتابه العزيز، هي قصة خلق آدم أبي البشر وأصل الإنسانية، وهي كذلك القصة الوحيدة التي تعرضت لها المذاهب والشرائع الأخرى في صدد الكلام على أصل البشرية ووحدة منبعها. وفي شأن هذه القصة يقول الله تعالى : ﴿وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون * وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين * قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم * قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السموات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون﴾( ). فالبشر جميعهم عائلة واحدة من أب واحد، وهم جميعا ورثة تلك الخلافة في إعمار الأرض، ونشر الأمن والسلام، وإن سفك الدماء وفساد الأرض مسلك بغيض لا يريده الله سبحانه وتعالى من البشر على مختلف أديانهم، ولذلك قال الله سبحانه وتعالى : ﴿من أجل ذلك كتبنا على بني إسرائيل أنه من قتل نفسا بغير نفس أو فساد في الأرض فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا ﴾( ). وقال عز من قائل في ذم من كان نهجه كذلك في الفساد ﴿ ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخصام * وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها ويهلك الحرث والنسل والله لا يحب الفساد﴾( ). وقد وضع القرآن الكريم قواعد واضحة للعائلة البشرية، وأعلن الإسلام أن الناس جميعا خلقوا من نفس واحدة، مما يعني وحدة الأصل الإنساني، فقال تعالى : ﴿ يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وخلق منها زوجها وبث منهما رجالا كثيرا ونساء واتقوا الله الذي تساءلون به والأرحام إن الله كان عليكم رقيبا ﴾ ( ) ، والناس جميعا في نظر الإسلام هم أبناء تلك العائلة الإنسانية، وكلهم له الحق في العيش والكرامة دون استثناء أو تمييز. فالإنسان مكرم في نظر القرآن الكريم، دون النظر إلى دينه، أو لونه، أو جنسه، قال تعالى: ﴿ولقد كرمنا بني آدم وحملناهم في البر والبحر ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على كثير ممن خلقنا تفضيلا ﴾ ( ). وما اختلاف البشرية في ألوانها، وأجناسها، ولغاتها، وديانتها إلا آية من الآيات الدالة على عظيم قدرة الخالق تعالى، قال عز وجل :﴿ ومن آياته خلق السموات والأرض واختلاف ألسنتكم وألوانكم إن في ذلك لآيات للعالمين ﴾ ( ) . وهذا الاختلاف لا يجوز أن يكون سببا في التنافر والعداوة، بل إنه يجب أن يكون سببا للتعارف والتلاقي على الخير والمصلحة المشتركة، فالله تعالى يقول : ﴿ يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا ﴾( )، وميزان التفاضل الذي وضعه القرآن الكريم، إنما هو ما يقدمه هذا الإنسان من خير للإنسانية كلها مع الإيمان الحق بالله تعالى، فالله يقول : ﴿ إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم إن الله عليم خبير ﴾ ( )، ولم ينظر القرآن الكريم لغير المسلمين نظرة انتقاص، بل نظر لهم نظرة إجلال، وإن خالفونا ، فلم يأمرنا ربنا بقتل من لا يدين بديننا بل قال تعالى: ﴿ لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَد تَّبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الغَيِّ ﴾ ( ). قال ابن كثير في تفسير تلك الآية : أي لا تُكرِهوا أحدًا على الدخول في دين الإسلام، فإنه بَيِّن واضح، جلي دلائله وبراهينه، لا يحتاج إلى أن يُكْرَه أحد على الدخول فيه. وسبب نزول الآية كما ذكر المفسرون يبين جانبًا من إعجاز هذا الدين، حيث أن الإسلام لم يسمح للمسلمين أن يأخذوا أبناءهم الذين هودهم هم صغارا. فقد رووا عن ابن عباس قال: كانت المرأة تكون مقلاة -قليلة النسل- فتجعل على نفسها إن عاش لها ولد أن تُهَوِّدَه (كان يفعل ذلك نساء الأنصار في الجاهلية)، فلما أُجليت بنو النضير كان فيهم من أبناء الأنصار. فقال آباؤهم : لا ندع أبناءنا (يعنون : لا ندعهم يعتنقون اليهودية)، فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية: ] لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَد تَّبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الغَيِّ( )[( ). وأما القاعدة التي وضعها القرآن في التعامل، مع غير المسلمين ، فتتمثل في قوله تعالى: ] لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم إن الله يحب المقسطين [ ( )، فالآية واضحة في أننا نحن المسلمين عندما لا يرغب غير المسلمين أن ينضموا إلى ديننا، فعلينا صلتهم، والعدل معهم، ومعاملتهم المعاملة الطيبة، بناء على مبدأ الاحترام المتبادل، والعلاقات الطيبة والمصالح المشتركة. وقد ذهب فقهاء المسلمين لفهم هذا المعنى في الصلة بين المسلم وغير المسلم فقالوا : لا بأس بأن يصل المسلم المشرك قريبا كان ـ أي بينه وبينه رحم ـ أو بعيدا , محاربا كان أو ذميا لحديث « سلمة بن الأكوع قال : صليت الصبح مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوجدت مس كف بين كتفي , فالتفت فإذا رسول الله r فقال : هل أنت واهب لي ابنة أم قرفة ؟ قلت: نعم . فوهبتها له . فبعث بها إلى خاله حزن بن أبي وهب , وهو مشرك وهي مشركة. »( ) فالإسلام دين يعيش مع الواقع ويقوده إلى فضائل الأخلاق ، ومن خلال نظرة متأنية للواقع نلاحظ أن مفكري العالم ومصلحيه الآن يدعون البشرية إلى التعايش والتقارب، وفي هذا تبدو للإسلام أسبقية في موضوع التعايش السلمي بين دول العالم وإحلال السلام الشامل العادل بيئة تعيش فيها الشعوب. إن كل من طالع تراث الحضارة الإسلامية، عبر تاريخها المشرق المشرف، وكان يتسم بالحياد والنزاهة، تقرر عنده بوضوح أن الدين الإسلامي هو دين الرحمة والسماحة بأسمى معانيها ومنتهى درجاتها، فالتسامح هو ثمرة الإيمان، ودليل أكيد على الزهد في حطام الدنيا الفانية، والرغبة في القرب من رب العالمين. وموضوع هذا البحث هو التسامح الإسلامي في نصوص الشرع الشريف، ولهذا فسوف يقتصر البحث على فصلين فقط : الفصل الأول : نصوص القرآن تمثل دستور التسامح المنشود. الفصل الثاني : التسامح في السنة يقرر حقيقة مكارم الأخلاق. الفصل الأول نصوص القرآن دستور التسامح المنشود لا شك أن الإسلام هو أوضح الأديان في الدعوة إلى التسامح، وبقليل من الجهد يتضح ذلك المعنى، ونحن بصدد الاستشهاد بآيات القرآن التي تدعو إلى التسامح، وتعلن في غاية البيان أن دين الإسلام هو دين السماحة. وقبل الشروع في إيراد الآيات علينا أولا أن نتعرض للمعنى اللغوي للتسامح. تعريف التسامح : والتسامح في لغة العرب : من السماح والسماحة الجود. سمح به يسمح بالفتح فيها سماحا وسماحة : أي جاد و سمح له أي أعطاه. وسمح من باب ظرف صار سمحا بسكون الميم وقوم سمحاء بوزن فقهاء وامرأة سمحة بسكون الميم ونسوة سماح بالكسر و المسامحة المساهلة و تسامحوا تساهلوا. والإسماح لغة فـي السماح يقال سمح أسمح إذا جاد وأعطى عن كرم وسخاء؛ وقيل إنما يقال فـي السخاء سمح وأما أسمح فإنما يقال فـي المتابة والانقياد؛ ويقال أسمحت نفسه إذا انقادت والصحيح الأول؛ سمح لـي فلان أي أعطاني؛سمح لي بذلك يسمح سماحة أسمح سامح وافقني على المطلوب، وقولهم الحنيفية السمحة؛ ليس فـيها ضيق ولا شدة. ويطلق التسامح ويراد به أيضا معاني قريبة منه مثل : الرحمة، العفو ، والمغفرة، والصلح، والصفح، وكذلك تطلق هذه المعاني ويراد بها التسامح، ولأجل قرب المعنى بينها وبين التسامح فسوف نتعرض لتعريفها كذلك. تعريف الرحمة : والرحمة في اللغة : الرقة والتعطف و المرحمة مثله وقد رحمه بالكسر رحمة و مرحمة أيضا، و ترحم عليه، و تراحم القوم : رحم بعضهم بعضا، و الرحموت من الرحمة. تعريف العفو : فالعفو في اللغة له معاني كثيرة منها : الإسقاط, كما في القرآن حكاية عن المؤمنين : {واعف عنا} أي بإسقاط الذنوب , والكثرة, ومنه قوله تعالى : { حتى عفوا }. أي : كثروا. وكذلك من معاني العفو الذهاب والطمس والمحو , ومنه قول لبيد : عفت الديار , ومنه الإعطاء, قال ابن الأعرابي : عفا يعفو إذا أعطى , وقيل : العفو ما أتى بغير مسألة. وفي اصطلاح الشرع : فيستعمل الفقهاء العفو غالبا بمعنى الإسقاط والتجاوز، ويختلف العفو عن الصلح في كون الأول إنما يقع ويصدر من طرف واحد , بينما الصلح إنما يكون بين طرفين. ومن جهة أخرى : فالعفو والصلح قد يجتمعان كما في حالة العفو عن القصاص إلى مال. تعريف المغفرة : والمغفرة وهي من الغفر مصدر غفر , وأصله الستر , ومنه يقال: الصبغ أغفر للوسخ أي أستر . وفي الاصطلاح : أن يستر القادر القبيح الصادر ممن هو تحت قدرته.والفرق بين العفو والمغفرة أن العفو يقتضي إسقاط اللوم والذم ولا يقتضي إيجاب الثواب, والمغفرة تقتضي إسقاط العقاب وهو : إيجاب الثواب , فلا يستحقها إلا المؤمن المستحق للثواب. تعريف الصلح : ويسمى التسامح صلحا باعتبار أنه يدفع إلى الصلح ، والصلح عقد يرفع النزاع والعلاقة بين العفو والصلح العموم والخصوص , فالصلح أعم من العفو. تعريف الصفح : وكذلك يراد بالتسامح الصفح وهو ترك المؤاخذة , وأصله : الإعراض بصفحة الوجه عن التلفت إلى ما كان منه , قال تعالى : { فاصفح الصفح الجميل } . قال الراغب : والصفح أبلغ من العفو ولذلك قال تعالى : { فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره } وقد يعفو الإنسان ولا يصفح . والآن بعد ذكر معنى التسامح، والمعاني ذات الصلة بهذا المعنى كذلك نشرع بحول الله وقوته في إيراد آيات القرآن الكريم، التي تدعو وتحث وتعلن للمسلمين خاصة، وللعالم كله عامة، أن هذا الدين هو دين الرحمة والسماحة. أولا : آيات التسامح المتعلقة بالنبي الأعظم r : النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، هو رمز هذه الأمة الإسلامية، وهو النموذج الفريد الذي يسعى كل المسلمين إلى التشبه به ظاهرا وباطنا، ولذلك سوف نورد تلك الآيات التي تعاملت مع قمة المسلمين، ورأس أمرهم النبي المصطفى r وأول هذه الآيات، قوله سبحانه : ] وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين [( )، عن ابن عباس في قول الله في كتابه : ] وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين [( ). قال: من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر كتب له الرحمة في الدنيا والآخرة ومن لم يؤمن بالله ورسوله عوفي مما أصاب الأمم من الخسف والقذف( ). في هذا البيان القرآني البليغ، الذي ساقه الله سياق الخبر، هذا الخبر الذي تحلى بأقوى أساليب الحصر والقصر، فالله ينفي كل الأغراض التي قد يتوهم المشككون أنه r أرسل من أجلها، فمن توهم أن النبي r أرسله الله لقتل الناس، أو لسرقة أرضهم وممتلكاتهم، أو لسفك الدماء ـ حاشاه الله ـ يفسد ظنه، ويخيب رجاءه الخبيث عندما يقرأ هذه الآية. وإن كان غير المسلمين لا يصدقون بالقرآن، ولكنهم يعتقدون أننا نصدق بالقرآن، ويعتقدون كذلك أننا نجمع أن هذه الآية في كتابنا العزيز المقدس، إذن فعليهم أن يعتقدوا كذلك أننا سنتعامل مع العالم في إطار هذه الآية، بميراث الرحمة المحمدية ونكون ورثة نبينا العظيم في أخلاقه كلها، والتي على رأسها الرحمة. وإن لم يكن من القرآن غير هذه الآية العظيمة في معنى سماحة الإسلام لكفت، ولكن الله سبحانه أكد هذا المعنى العظيم بأكثر من آية كقوله تعالى : ] فاصفح عنهم وقل سلام فسوف يعلمون [( ). ذكر الطبري تأويلها فقال : « يقول تعالى ذكره لنبيه محمد r جوابا له عن دعائه إياه إذ قال : يا رب إن هؤلاء قوم لا يؤمنون. فاصفح عنهم يا محمد وأعرض عن أذاهم وقل لهم سلام عليكم ورفع. سلام بضمير عليكم أو لكم.» ( ). وهذه الآية خطاب من الله سبحانه وتعالى إلى النبي r وأتباعه في كل عصر، فأمره الله بالصفح وترك المؤاخذة، وهذا الأمر يشمل نهيه عن الانتقام، والمؤاخذة، وقرن الله سبحانه وتعالى الصفح بقول سلام، والسلام هو الأمل المنشود الذي سعى إليه المسلمون عبر تاريخهم وفي تاريخهم الحديث سعيا صادقا، لم يتمثل في الادعاءات، وبعض المظاهر الخادعة، والله يعلم بما في قلوب الناس. ورغم أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أمره صراحة بالصفح في الآية السابقة، إلا أنه تعالى أراد أن يؤكد على هذا الأمر، ويزيده جمالا فقال سبحانه وتعالى : ] فاصفح الصفح الجميل[( )، فبين ربنا سبحانه وتعالى أن الصفح المراد ليس مطلق الصفح، بل صفح مخصوص وهو الصفح الجميل، الصفح الذي به جمال وكرم، فيقول الطبري في تفسيره : « الصفح الجميل يقول فأعرض عنهم إعراضا جميلا واعف عنهم عفوا حسنا »( ). وكذلك كان صلى الله عليه وسلم متبعا لأوامر مولاه في شأنه كله لا يفتر عنها أبدا. ومن لم يتبع رسولنا الكريم في دينه بعد بعثته، هو منتسب إلى أمته باعتبار كونه من أمة الدعوة، تلك الأمة التي حفظها الله كلها متبعين وغير متبعين بوجوده بينهم، قال الله تعالى : ]وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيهِمْ[( ). ومن آيات التسامح الإسلامي المتعلقة بجناب النبي الأعظم r قوله جل اسمه : ] خذ العفو وأمر بالعرف وأعرض عن الجاهلين [( ). فأمره ربه تعالى بأخذ العفو، وقبول اليسير من الناس، وألا يشدد عليهم، وأمره كذلك بالإعراض عن الجاهلين وعدم مؤاخذتهم؛ تأكيدا على معنى الصفح والحلم والسماحة، وهذا توجيه للأمة الإسلامية جميعها في كل عصورهم. والخلق المنشود لا يصير سلوكا بمجرد الأمر والنهي، وإنما بالفعل والعمل، ولذلك قالوا : عمل الرجل في ألف رجل أبلغ من قول ألف رجل في رجل، والله سبحانه وتعالى على جلال قدره وعظيم قوته تعامل معنى بالرحمة والصفح والعفو. وفي هذا التوجيه الرباني يأمر سبحانه أحب خلقه إليه بأن يتعامل مع أصحابه كذلك فقال تعالى : ] فبما رحمة من الله لنت لهم ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك فاعف عنهم واستغفر لهم وشاورهم في الأمر[ ( ) ، فبعد أن أخبر سبحانه أن لين النبي r رحمة من الله بأتباعه ، أمره مع ذلك اللين أن يعف عن أصحابه، فكانت رحمة بعد رحمة، ورحمة على رحمة، وهذا كله حتى يعلم أصحابه الرحمة واللين والرفق، فكان صلى الله عليه وسلم مراد الله يمشي على الأرض، وعلم العالم بأسره الرحمة والعفو. ولم يقتصر أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى لحبيبه ومصطفاه r بالرحمة والعفو على أصحابه وأتباعه فحسب، بل أمره الله بأن يسلك نفس المسلك في الرحمة مع اليهود. وقد يتعجب مطالع هذا النص القرآني؛ إذ كان الأمر بالرحمة والعفو يعقب ذكر بعض جرائم اليهود فقال سبحانه وتعالى : ] فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم لعناهم وجعلنا قلوبهم قاسية يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ونسوا حظا مما ذكروا به ولا تزال تطلع على خائنة منهم إلا قليلا منهم فاعف عنهم واصفح إن الله يحب المحسنين [ ( ). وكأن الله عز وجل يريد أن يقول لنبيه r حتى وهم ينقضون الميثاق مع ربهم، ويحرفون كلامه لمصالحهم الدنيوية، لا تعاملهم بمعاملتهم بل اعف عنهم واصفح لتعلم العالمين، نزاهة الأخلاق، ومكارم الأخلاق، ولا غرو فقط كان r على خلق عظيم. بل أمر الله سبحانه نبيه r صراحة أن يقابل السيئة بالحسنة فقال تعالى : ] ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم [( ). فأعلم الله نبيه لما يكون من فائدة العفو والتسامح والدفع بالتي هي أحسن من سلام اجتماعي، حتى يصبح العدو كالولي الحميم، فما أجملها من صورة سعى إليها الإسلام، ودعا إليها في منهجه النظري، وطبقها المسلمون عبر تاريخ المشرق. وفيما مضى ذكر بعض آيات القرآن المتعلقة بالتسامح في الإسلام والتي اشتملت على ذكر نبي الأمة الأعظم r وتعلقه بهذه السماحة، وفيما يلي نذكر آيات القرآن في التسامح الإسلامي والتي لم تختص برسولنا وحده بل بالأمة الإسلامية جميعها. ثانيا : آيات القرآن التي تدعو كل المسلمين للتسامح : كانت توجيهات القرآن الكريم للأمة الإسلامية بالتسامح والعفو واضحة، ليس بين أفراد المجتمع الإسلامي فحسب بل مع حتى من يؤذونهم من المشركين؛ حيث أمر الله المؤمنين أن يعفوا ويغفروا لغير المسلمين، كرد فعل عما يلاقوه من الأذى، وهذا سمو أخلاقي ما له نظير بين أمم البشر ولعل قائل يقول : إنهم كانوا يتسامحون مع الذين يؤذونهم لأنهم ليس لهم شوكة ولا قوة، فالجواب لو أن المسألة مسألة ضعف، لقال الله لهم اصبروا حتى تتمكنوا فتنتقموا، ولكنه قال اعفوا واغفروا واصفحوا كما في قوله سبحانه وتعالى : ] قل للذين آمنوا يغفروا للذين لا يرجون أيام الله ليجزي قوما بما كانوا يكسبون [( ). ويؤكد القرآن الكريم على الدفع بالتي هي أحسن، وفوائده وكون ذلك مع الذين يريدون أن يفتنوا المؤمنين عن دينهم فقال سبحانه : ] ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على كل شيء قدير[( ). فهذا سياق تحتار في العقول، بعد أن أخبر سبحانه بما يضمره أهل الكتاب من مشاعر وحقد وحسد، يأمر المسلمين بالعفو والصفح، ويطلب منهم أن ينتظروا أمر الله ولا ينتقمون لأنفسهم. وامتدح الله المؤمنين الذين يحافظون على طاعة الله، وإذا ما وقعوا في المعصية يرجعون من قريب، وامتدحهم أيضا بأنهم يتسامحون إذا ما هم غضبوا فقال جل اسمه : ] والذين يجتنبون كبائر الإثم والفواحش وإذا ما غضبوا هم يغفرون [( ). وامتدح الله الصابرين على الأذى، والتاركين للانتقام لأنفسهم، بصيغة تحث على الترغيب في العفو والتسامح فقال سبحانه وتعالى : ] ولمن صبر وغفر إن ذلك لمن عزم الأمور[( ). كذلك امتدح الله عباده المؤمنين الذين اجتمعت فيهم خصال الخير، من الإنفاق في سبيل الله، وكظم الغيظ، والعفو عن الناس جميعهم، فقال سبحانه وتعالى : ] الذين ينفقون في السراء والضراء والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين[ ( ). وتتعدد أساليب الدعوة إلى العفو في القرآن الكريم، فتارة تكون بصيغة الأمر، وتارة بصيغة مدح من يعفو، وأخرى بالتذكير بأن الثواب من جنس العمل، فيدعو الله المؤمنين إلى هذا الخلق الرشيد وهو العفو، حتى يعاملهم الله به فيقول تعالى : ] وليعفوا وليصفحوا ألا تحبـون أن يغفر الله لكم والله غفور رحيم [( ). ثم يؤكد المولى سبحانه وتعالى نفس المعنى، من أن جزاء المغفرة غفرانا، وجزء الإحسان إحسانا، وإن كان سياق هذه الآية في صيغة الشرط، فيقول عز من قائل : ] وإن تعفوا وتصفحوا وتغفروا فإن الله غفور رحيم [( ). ويستمر القرآن في بيان أن أفضل الأخلاق هو ترك المؤاخذة، والتسامح، وفي هذا السياق القرآني الكريم، يبين المولى سبحانه وتعالى أن العفو، أجره لا يعلمه إلا الله، مما يفيد عظيم الثواب كما في الصيام، فقال سبحانه : ] فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله إنه لا يحب الظالمين [( ). ونختم هذا الاستشهاد القرآن بدعوة القرآن الكريم للعفو، حتى في مواطن القتل؛ حيث يدعو الله ولي الدم للعفو عن القاتل : ] فمن عفي له من أخيه شيء فاتباع بالمعروف وأداء إليه بإحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمة [ ( ). فرب العالمين يبين أن هذا الخلق هو تخفيف من الله سبحانه وتعالى ورحمة منه، وعلى عباد الله الصادقين المؤمنين أن يتخلقوا بأخلاق الجمال من ربهم، ويتعلقوا بأخلاق الجلال من ربهم. وإلى هنا نكون قد مررنا مرورا سريعا على بعض آيات القرآن التي تتحدث عن التسامح والعفو، بين المسلمين، ومع غيرهم من غير المسلمين، وألقينا الضوء على تلك الآيات بما يبين وجه دلالة هذه الآيات على التسامح في الإسلام. وفيما يلي نتعرض لذكر نصوص السنة النبوية المشرفة على من سنها أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم. الفصل الثاني التسامح في السنة يقرر حقيقة مكارم الأخلاق أخبر الرسول الكريم r أن ربه أرسله سبحانه وتعالى ليحقق به كمال الأخلاق، ويتم به مكارمها، وهذا المعنى لم يكن مستنبطا من الأحاديث بقدر ما كان صريحا في أقواله r، فعن أبى هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم « إنما بعثت لأتمم صالح الأخلاق »( ). قال صاحب فيض القدير « قال الحكيم : أنبأنا به أن الرسل قد مضت ولم تتم هذه الأخلاق، فبعث بإتمام ما بقي عليهم. وقال بعضهم : أشار إلى أن الأنبياء عليهم السلام قبله بعثوا بمكارم الأخلاق وبقيت بقية r بما كان معهم وبتمامها »( ). وقد أخبرنا رسولنا المصطفى r أنه الأمة كلها مبعوثة من ربها، وأن الله ابتعث هذه الأمة للتيسير على عباده، وليس للتعسير عليهم، فعن أبي هريرة قال قام أعرابى فبال في المسجد فتناوله الناس ، فقال لهم النبي r « فإنما بعثتم ميسرين ، ولم تبعثوا معسرين »( ). أما عن مسألة التسامح والعفو خاصة فقد امتلأت كتب السنة بالأحاديث الداعية للتسامح والعفو، فأرشد النبي العظيم r أمته إلى التحلي بالتسامح في معاملاتهم كلها، سواء كانت هذه المعاملات مع المسلمين أم مع غير المسلمين. فعن جابر بن عبد الله - رضى الله عنهما - أن رسول الله r قال « رحم الله رجلا سمحا إذا باع ، وإذا اشترى ، وإذا اقتضى »( ). ويشهد لهذا الحديث أيضا ما رواه سيدنا عثمان بن عفان ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : قال رسول الله r « أدخل الله رجلا الجنة كان سهلا بائعا ومشتريا»( ). وبين النبي r أن الدين الإسلامي سمح وسهل ويسير، فعن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ قيل لرسول r أي الأديان أحب إلى الله قال « الحنيفية السمحة » ( ).واستنبط الشافعي من الحديث قاعدة أن المشقة تجلب التيسير وإذا ضاق الأمر اتسع. ( ). وأمر رسولنا الكريم r المسلم أن يسمح ويتسامح حتى يسمح الله معه، فعن ابن عباس قال: قال رسول الله r « اسمح يسمح لك » ( ). قال المناوي : « وفي الإنجيل إن غفرتم للناس خطاياهم غفر لكم أبوكم السماوي خطاياكم وإن لم تغفروا للناس خطاياهم لم يغفر لكم، وفيه لا تحبوا الحكم على أحد لئلا يحكم عليكم اغفروا يغفر لكم أعطوا تعطوا. ... إلى أن قال : « وهذا من الإحسان المأمور به في القرآن المتعلق بالمعاملات وهو حث على المساهلة في المعاملة وحسن الانقياد وهو من سخاوة الطبع وحقارة الدنيا في القلب، فمن لم يجده من طبعه فليتخلق به فعسى أن يسمح له الحق بما قصر فيه من طاعته وعسر عليه في الانقياد إليه في معاملته إذا أوقفه بين يديه لمحاسبته.... إلى أن قال :« اسمحوا يسمح لكم أي يسمح الله لكم في الدنيا بالإنعام وفي العقبى بعدم المناقشة في الحساب وغير ذلك ولا يخفى كمال السماح على ذي لب فجمع بهذا اللفظ الموجز المضبوط بضابط العقل الذي أقامه الحق حجة على الخلق ما لا يكاد يحصى من المصالح والمطالب.» ( ). كما بين النبي r ، أن السماحة إذا غابت من المسلمين فإن الموت أفضل لهم من الحياة، وإذا انتشرت السماحة بينهم فإن الحياة أفضل لهم، ونستطيع أن نقول أن النبي r وضع دستور الإصلاح الداخلي في الدولة المسلمة، قبل أن ينادي به هؤلاء الذين لا يعرفون التسامح ولا السماحة، ويسعون في الأرض فسادا؛ وإنما ينادون به ذريعة لإهلاك البلاد والعباد والله لا يحب الفساد. فعن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : قال رسول الله r : « إذا كان أمراؤكم خياركم وأغنياؤكم سمحاءكم وأموركم شورى بينكم فظهر الأرض خير لكم من بطنها وإذا كان أمراؤكم شراركم وأغنياؤكم بخلاءكم وأموركم إلى نسائكم فبطن الأرض خير لكم من ظهرها »( ). ولم يقتصر النبي r في دعوته للأمة بالتسامح على الإرشاد بالكلام فحسب، بل ضرب النبي المصطفى r أروع أمثلة التسامح والحلم؛ ليعلم أصحابه والمؤمنين من بعده والعالم بأسره كيف يتسامح الإنسان مع أخيه الإنسان، فعن أنس بن مالك - رضى الله عنه ـ قال : « كنت أمشى مع النبي r وعليه برد نجرانى غليظ الحاشية، فأدركه أعرابى فجذبه جذبة شديدة ، حتى نظرت إلى صفحة عاتق النبي r قد أثرت به حاشية الرداء من شدة جذبته، ثم قال مر لى من مال الله الذى عندك. فالتفت إليه، فضحك ثم أمر له بعطاء.» ( ). قال الإمام النووي رضي الله عنه بعد أن ذكر هذا الحديث : « فيه احتمال الجاهلين والإعراض عن مقابلتهم ودفع السيئة بالحسنة, وإعطاء من يتألف قلبه والعفو عن مرتكب كبيرة لا حد فيها بجهله وإباحة الضحك ثم الأمور التي يتعجب منها في العادة وفيه كمال خلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحلمه وصفحه الجميل. »( ). وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها : « هل أتى عليك يا رسول الله يوم كان أشد من يوم أحد ؟ قال : لقد لقيت من قومك وكان أشد ما لقيته منهم يوم العقبة إذ عرضت نفسي على ابن عبد ياليل بن عبد كلال فلم يجبني إلى ما أردت فانطلقت وأنا مهموم على وجهي فلم أستفق إلا وأنا بقرن الثعالب , فرفعت رأسي فإذا أنا بسحابة قد أظلتني , فنظرت فإذا فيها جبريل عليه السلام فناداني فقال : إن الله - عز وجل - قد سمع قول قومك لك وما ردوا عليك , وقد بعث إليك ملك الجبال لتأمره بما شئت فيهم , فناداني ملك الجبال فسلم علي وقال : يا محمد , إن الله قد سمع قول قومك لك وأنا ملك الجبال وقد بعثني ربي إليك لتأمرني بما شئت , فإن شئت أطبقت عليهم الأخشبين , فقلت : بل أرجو أن يخرج الله - عز وجل - من أصلابهم من يعبد الله وحده ولا يشرك به شيئا»( ). كما أرشد رسول الله r إلى الاهتمام بالسماحة والجمال حتى في الصوت والآذان، فعن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ أن النبي r قال لأحد مؤذنيه : « إن الأذان سهل سمح فإن كان أذانك سمحا سهلا وإلا فلا تؤذن»( ). وطالما حث النبي المصطفى r أمته على العفو والتسامح في أكثر من حديث، فعن أبى هريرة عن رسول الله r قال : « ما نقصت صدقة من مال وما زاد الله عبدا بعفو إلا عزا وما تواضع أحد لله إلا رفعه الله » ( ). وقد أخبر المصطفى r أن أفضل أخلاق أهل الدنيا على الإطلاق هو خلق العفو، وكأنه ينوع r أساليب الحث والترغيب في هذا الخلق الكريم. فعن عبد الله بن أبي الحسين قال : قال رسول الله r: « ألا أدلكم على خير أخلاق أهل الدنيا والآخرة ؟ من عفا عمن ظلمه وأعطى من حرمه ووصل من قطعه , ومن أحب أن ينسأ له في عمره ويزاد له في ماله فليتق الله ربه وليصل رحمه » ( ). بل كان ديدنه دائما r العفو وكان يرغب صاحب الحق في القصاص في العفو، فعن أنس رضي الله تعالى عنه : « ما رأيت النبي r رفع إليه شيء فيه قصاص إلا أمر فيه بالعفو » ( ). وكان من أساليب حثه r المؤمنين على العفو، أن يعرف المؤمنين ثواب العفو، وما ينتج عليه من آثار في الدنيا والآخرة فقد قال r : « من كظم غيظا وهو يقدر على إنفاذه ملأ الله قلبه أمنا, وإيمانا, ومن ترك لبس ثوب جمال , وهو يقدر عليه تواضعا كساه الله حلة الكرامة , ومن زوج لله توجه الله تاج الملك » ( ). كما كان r يمتدح العافين من أصحابه على الملأ، ويرشد باقي أصحابه بأن يتأسوا به، فعن الحسن أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « أيعجز أحدكم أن يكون كأبي ضمضم كان إذا خرج من منزله قال : اللهم إني تصدقت بعرضي على عبادك » ( ). والنبي r يبين أن هذا خلق حسن أن يسامح المسلم كل من يتناوله بالغيبة، أو السباب، أو ما إلي ذلك من انتهاك للعرض قد حرمه الله سبحانه وتعالى. وأما عن الرحمة في السنة الشريفة العاطرة، فرسولنا الكريم ـ صلوات ربي عليه وتسليماته ـ هو رسول السلام والمحبة والرحمة إلى الكون كله، فهو الذي حث أمته على الرحمة لكل من في الأرض حيث قال r : « الراحمون يرحمهم الرحمن ارحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء » ( ). قال المناوي : « ارحم من في الأرض بصيغة العموم يشمل جميع أصناف الخلائق فيرحم البر والفاجر والناطق والمبهم والوحش والطير يرحمك من في السماء اختلف بالمراد بمن في السماء فقيل هو الله أي ارحموا من في الأرض شفقة يرحمكم الله تفضلا. »( ). ولقد فاضت رحمته وسماحته البشر كلهم حتى وصلت إلى كل كائن حي فقد قال r : « بينما رجل بطريق اشتد عليه العطش فوجد بئرا فنزل فيها فشرب ثم خرج فإذا كلب يلهث يأكل الثرى من العطش، فقال الرجل لقد بلغ هذا الكلب من العطش مثل الذي كان بلغ مني فنزل البئر فملا خفه ماء فسقى الكلب فشكر الله له فغفر له قالوا يا رسول الله وإن لنا في البهائم لأجرا فقال في كل ذات كبد رطبة أجر » ( ). وامتدح النبي الكريم r الرحماء، وبين أن رحمتهم هذه نعمة جليلة من الله سبحانه، وأرشد كذلك المحتاجين إلى التوجه إلى الرحماء فعن علي رضي الله عنه أن النبي r قال : « اطلبوا المعروف من رحماء أمتي تعيشوا في أكنافهم ، ولا تطلبوه من القاسية قلوبهم فإن اللعنة تنزل عليهم ، يا علي إن الله خلق المعروف وخلق له أهلا فحببه إليهم وحبب إليهم فعاله ووجه إليهم طلابه كما وجه الماء إلى الأرض الجدبة ليحيي به أهلها ، وإن أهل المعروف في الدنيا هم أهل المعروف في الآخرة » ( ). وقد حذر النبي r صراحة من القسوة وانعدام الرحمة، وبين أن هذا المسلك الذميم يحرم الإنسان من رحمة رب العالمين في الآخرة فقال r : « لا يرحم الله من لا يرحم الناس»( ). وهذا يوضح أن الرحمة المأمور بها هي رحمة عامة لكل الناس، وليست قاصرة على من يتفقون معنا في الدين أو في الجنس أو في اللون، بل هي رحمة عامة لأنه رحمة مستقرة في قلب المسلم. وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى يقول : سمعت رسول الله r الصادق المصدوق أبا القاسم صاحب هذه الحجرة : « لا تنزع الرحمة إلا من شقي » ( ). كما اعتنى النبي r اعتناء فائقا بتوجيه الرحمة للفئات الضعيفة في المجتمع، والأقليات، مع أنه من المفهوم أن مثل ما سبق من التوجيهات والإرشادات النبوية الشريفة تشمل كل فئات المجتمع، وكذلك تشمل كل الناس، بل ثبت أنها تشمل الحيوانات كذلك. إلا أن رحمة رسول الله r واسعة، فأراد التأكيد على العفو والتسامح والرحمة بهذه الفئات بأحاديث مخصوصة، فعن عبد الله بن عمر قال جاء رجل إلى النبي r فقال يا رسول الله كم أعفو عن الخادم فصمت رسول الله r ثم قال يا رسول الله كم أعفو عن الخادم. فقال : «كل يوم سبعين مرة »( ). ولأن الخادم من الفئة الضعيفة في المجتمع، فالنبي r يبالغ في الرحمة به، وكذلك في العفو عنه إذا ما هو أخطأ. وكذلك اهتم النبي r اهتماما فائقا بالرحمة والتسامح والعفو مع الأقليات الدينية ـ بالتعبير العصري ـ وحذر أشد التحذير من ظلم واحد منهم فقال r : « من ظلم معاهدا أو انتقصه حقا أو كلفه فوق طاقته أو أخذ منه شيئا بغير طيب نفس منه، فأنا حجيجه يوم القيامة»( ). ولما توسعت رقعة الدولة الإسلامية زمن النبي r، كان هناك مجموعة كبيرة من القبائل المسيحية العربية، وبخاصة في نجران، فما كان منه r، إلا أن أقام معهم المعاهدات التي تؤمن لهم حرية المعتقد، وممارسة الشعائر، وصون أماكن العبادة، إضافة إلى ضمان حرية الفكر والتعلم، فلقد جاء في معاهدة النبي لأهل نجران : « ولنجران وحاشيتهم جوار الله، وذمة محمد النبي رسول الله على أنفسهم، وملّتهم، وأرضهم، وأموالهم، وغائبهم، وشاهدهم، وَبِيَعهم، وصلواتهم، لا يغيروا أسقفا عن أسقفيته ولا راهبا عن رهبانيته، ولا واقفا عن وقفانيته. إلى أن قال : « وعلى ما في هذه الصحيفة جوار الله وذمة النبي أبدا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن نصحوا وأصلحوا » ( ). وهذه صورة عملية شاهدة بتسامح الإسلام إذ قال بأن لنجران جوار الله وذمة رسوله على أموالهم وملَّتهم وبِيَعهم. وفي عهد ثاني الخلفاء الراشدين عمر بن الخطاب، يبين أن المسلمين صاروا على سنة نبي r حيث عاهد أهل إيلياء (القدس) نص على حُريتهم الدينية، وحرمة معابدهم وشعائرهم : "هذا ما أعطى عبد الله عمر أمير المؤمنين أهل إيلياء من الأمان: أعطاهم أمانا لأنفسهم وأموالهم وكنائسهم وصلبانهم وسائر ملَّتهم، لا تُسكن كنائسهم، ولا تُهدم، ولا ينتقص منها، ولا من حيزها، ولا من صليبها، ولا من شيء من أموالهم، ولا يُكرهون على دينهم، ولا يُضار أحد منهم. ولا يسكن بإيلياء معهم أحد من اليهود . . " ( ). ولأقباط مصر كبير الشأن والمنزلة عند كل المسلمين عامة، ومسلمي مصر خاصة، فقد روت أم سلمة رضي الله تعالى عنه : " أن رسول الله r أوصى عند وفاته فقال: "الله الله في قبط مصر، فإنكم ستظهرون عليهم، ويكونون لكم عدة وأعوانا في سبيل الله "( ). وقال r في حديث آخر "إنكم ستفتحون أرضا يذكر فيها القيراط، فاستوصوا بأهلها خيرا، فإن لهم ذمة ورحما". وفي رواية : فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى أهلها، فإن لهم ذمة ورحما"، أو قال: "ذمة وصهرا" وفي رواية: "إنكم ستفتحون مصر، وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط "( ). كل هذه النصوص الكثيرة المذكورة، وغيرها الكثير لم يذكر لعدم اتساع المقام توضح سماحة الإسلام في تراثهم وفكرهم ونظرياتهم، مع ملا يتعارض معه عقل مسلم، في أي بقعة من بقاع الأرض. والتسامح الإسلامي شهد به غير المسلمين أنفسهم من المنصفين في زمان ومكان، وشهد بالتعصب، والمجازر التي تعامل بها غير المسلمين معهم كذلك بني ديانتهم، وفيما يلي خاتمة في بيان هذا المعنى. خاتمة إن هذا التسامح مع المخالفين في الدين من قوم قامت حياتهم كلها على الدين، وتم لهم به النصر والغلبة، أمر لم يُعهد في تاريخ الديانات، وهذا ما شهد به الغربيون أنفسهم. يقول العلامة الفرنسي جوستاف لوبون : "رأينا من آي القرآن التي ذكرناها آنفًا أن مسامحة محمد لليهود والنصارى كانت عظيمة إلى الغاية، وأنه لم يقل بمثلها مؤسسو الأديان التي ظهرت قبله كاليهودية والنصرانية على وجه الخصوص، وسنرى كيف سار خلفاؤه على سنته". وقد اعترف بذلك التسامح بعض علماء أوروبا المرتابين أو المؤمنين القليلين الذين أمعنوا النظر في تاريخ العرب، يقول ـ على سبيل المثال ـ روبرتسن في كتابه "تاريخ شارلكن" : "إن المسلمين وحدهم الذين جمعوا بين الغيرة لدينهم وروح التسامح نحو أتباع الأديان الأخرى، وأنهم مع امتشاقهم الحسام نشرًا لدينهم، تركوا مَن لم يرغبوا فيه أحرارًا في التمسك بتعاليمهم الدينية"( ). إن المسيحية التي تدعو إلى المحبة والسلام، والتي قاست ألوانًا من الاضطهاد والتنكيل إبَّان نشوئها وضعفها، لم تلبث ـ حين ملكت زمام السلطة وقامت لها دولة ـ أن أنزلت بالمخالفين لها من ضروب العنف، وصنوف القسوة والعذاب ما تقشعر لحدوثه الأبدان. ومن أمثلة هذه الصور غضب الكنيسة الإسبانية لانتشار فلسفة ابن رشد وأفكاره، وخصوصًا بين اليهود، فصبت جام غضبها على اليهود والمسلمين معًا، فحكمت بطرد كل يهودي لا يقبل المعمودية، وأباحت له أن يبيع من العقار والمنقول ما يشاء، بشرط ألا يأخذ معه ذهبًا ولا فضة، وإنما يأخذ الأثمان عروضًا وحوالات. وهكذا خرج اليهود من أسبانيا تاركين أملاكهم لينجوا بأرواحهم، وربما اغتالهم الجوع ومشقة السفر، مع العدم والفقر. وحكمت الكنيسة كذلك سنة 1052م على المسلمين (أعداء الله !) بطردهم من إشبيلية وما حولها إذا لم يقبلوا المعمودية، بشرط ألا يذهبوا في طريق يؤدي إلى بلاد إسلامية، ومن خالف ذلك فجزاؤه القتل( ). ولم يكن اضطهادها موجهًا إلى الوثنيين والمخالفين في الدين فحسب، بل كان موجهًا إلى المسيحيين الذين لهم رأي أو مذهب يخالف مذهب الحكام، أو مذهب الكنيسة المعتمدة لديهم. والذين قرأوا تاريخ المسيحية يعرفون ماذا جرى للعالم المصري "آريوس" وأتباعه الذين عارضوا القول بألوهية المسيح، في "مجمع نيقية" المشهور (325م)، وكيف قرر هذا المجمع ـ بعد أن طرد من أعضائه كل المعارضين ـ وهم الأكثرية ـ إدانة "آريوس" وإحراق كتاباته، وتحريم اقتنائها، وعزل أنصاره من كل الوظائف، ونفيهم، والحكم بالإعدام على كل من أخفى شيئًا من كتابات "آريوس" ومن أيَّد مذهبه. ولما ظهر مذهب البروتستانت في أوروبا ـ على يد "لوثر" وغيره ـ قاومت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية أتباع هذا المذهب بكل ما أوتيت من قوة، وعرف تاريخ الاضطهاد مذابح بشرية رهيبة، من أهمها مذبحة باريس (في 24 أغسطس عام 1572م، التي دعا فيها الكاثوليك البروتستانت ضيوفًا عليهم في باريس للبحث في تسوية تقرب بين وجهات النظر، فما كان من المضيفين إلا أن سطوا على ضيوفهم تحت جنح الليل، فقتلوهم خيانة وهم نيام ! فلما طلع الصباح على باريس كانت شوارعها تجري بدماء هؤلاء الضحايا ! وانهالت التهاني على "تشارلز التاسع" بغير حساب من البابا، ومن ملوك الكاثوليك وعظمائهم. والعجيب أن البروتستانت لما قويت شوكتهم، قاموا بدور القسوة نفسه مع الكاثوليك، ولم يكونوا أقل وحشية منهم( ). لقد قال "لوثر" لأتباعه: "من استطاع منكم فليقتل، فليخنق، فليذبح، سرًا أو علانية، اقتلوا واخنقوا، واذبحوا، ما طاب لكم، هؤلاء الفلاحين الثائرين"( ). ولم يكن من الغريب أن تنطوي الحروب الدينية في أوروبا على الفظائع التي ميزتها. يذكر "فيارك" أن الحرب الدينية الثلاثينية قضت حرفياً في ألمانيا وحدها على أكثرية الشعب الألماني بين قتل وجوع، وحرقت معظم مدنها المزدهرة، وحولتها إلى رماد!! أما الحملات الصليبية فإن القرن العشرين بتجاربه الانقلابية (على ما فيها من وحشية كالانقلاب الشيوعي والنازي) يعجز أمام فظائعها التي كانت تقترفها ضد المسيحيين أنفسهم، فبعضها كان يحرث الأرض بأجساد ضحاياها من المارقين كطريقة لتسميد الأرض! ويذكر "فيدهام" أن هذه الحروب كانت مليئة بالفظائع: لأن رجال اللاهوت "الطيبين" كانوا مستعدين دائمًا أن يضعوا الزيت على النار، وأن يحيوا وحشية الجنود عندما يساورهم أي تردد أو ضعف، فقد يكون الجنود قساة، ولكنهم كانوا يميلون في بعض الأحيان إلى الرحمة، أما رجال اللاهوت فاعتبروا الاعتدال والرحمة نوعًا من الخيانة! ( ). لقد كان الحرق عقاب جميع الفرق المنشقة، فإن ندم أحدهم فاعترف بخطيئته وتاب، يحكم عليه بالسجن المؤبد، وكان الحجز يصيب جميع أملاك الكافر وأولاده حتى الجيل الثاني، وكانوا لا يعتبرون أهلاً لأي منصب أو مركز إلا إذا وشوا بأبيهم أو بكافر آخر. والعقاب ذاته كان يصيب كل من يساعد الكفار بأي شكل. لم يكن الموتى أنفسهم في منجى، إذ كانت المحاكم تأمر بنبش وحرق جثث من ترى أنهم كانوا كفرة. وقد بلغ التشجيع على الوشاية بالغير درجة لم يبلغها في الانقلابات الحديثة! ذكر "لي" في دراسته الكلاسيكية حول محاكم التفتيش في القرون الوسطى : أن جميع المحاكم والقضاة في الحاضر والمستقبل، كانوا ملزمين بأن يُقْسموا على إزالة كل الذين تعتبرهم الكنيسة كفرة، وإلا فإنهم يخسرون مراكزهم، إن أي حاكم زمني يهمل لعام واحد ـ بعد دعوة الكنيسة بأن ينظف الأرض التي يملكها من الكفرة ـ تصبح أرضه من حق كل من يفني الكفرة ويقضي عليهم. وجنَّد "مرسوم الإيمان" ـ الذي اعتمدته محاكم التفتيش في متابعة المارقين ـ الشعب كله في خدمة المحاكم، وفُرِض على كل فرد أن يشي بالغير وأن ينبئها بأي عمل كافر أو مارق( ). ويقول الشيخ محمد عبده عن محاكم التفتيش: لقد اشتدت وطأة هذه المحكمة حتى قال أهل ذلك العهد: يقرب من المحال أن يكون الشخص مسيحيًا ويموت على فراشه! ويقول: لقد حكمتْ هذه المحكمة من يوم نشأتها سنة 1481م حتى سنة 1808م على 340000 نسمة منهم 200000 أحرقوا أحياء. ( ). ولم يكن هذا الموقف جديدًا في المسيحية، لأن انتشارها في عصورها الأولى كان يتم عادة عن طريق تخيير الغير بينها وبين السيف. يذكر (بريفولت) أن تقدير المؤرخين للناس الذين قتلتهم المسيحية في انتشارها ـ أي في أوروبا ـ يتراوح بين سبعة ملايين كحد أدنى، وخمسة عشر مليون كحد أعلى. ( ). كل هذا وليس ببعيد عنا، عدد القرى التي دمرت بالكامل في أفغانستان لمعاقبة شخص واحد، وكذلك مازالت الحرائق في بغداد مشتعلة لمعاقبة شخص واحد، لأنه يمتلك أسلحة دمار شامل لم يتم العثور عليها. كل هذا وغيره يجعل المسلمين واثقين من حضارتهم، وواثقين أنهم أهل السماحة، والرحمة، وأنهم لا ينتقمون لأنفسهم، إنما يبلغون رسالات ربهم. وبهذا البحث المتواضع نكون قد أشرنا إلى النصوص التي تحث على التسامح والعفو والرحمة في الإسلام، وألقينا الضوء عليها، وبينا أن التسامح هو سمة هذه الأمة الإسلامية وارثة ميراث النبيين، وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.



لا تنسوني في دعائكم
_

----------


## سيد جعيتم

من جريدة المصرى اليوم
آلو..!!

٥/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩

بتاريخ ١٤ أغسطس الماضى ناشدت هنا الإخوة الصحفيين إيقاف أسلوب توصيف ديانة القائمين بجريمة عادية سواء سرقة أو قتل وخلافه، فهو أسلوب يزيد الاحتقان، ويفرق ولا يجمع.. لقد أثارنى خبران منشوران فى جريدة «الدستور» الخميس الماضى.. الأول حول سفر البابا شنودة لأمريكا على متن طائرة رجل الأعمال «القبطى» نجيب ساويرس.. لماذا التوصيف؟..

للعلم هذا الرجل فى معاملاته لا يفرق بين مسلم ومسيحى، ولدى أصدقاء من الديانتين يعملون معه.. لم أعرفه عن كثب، ولكننى عرفت والده م. أنسى ساويرس، وترددت عليه منذ ثلاثة عقود..

كان لا يفرق أيضاً فى معاملاته بين المسلم والمسيحى، بل طلب وقتها من ابن خالى أن يترك منصبه فى هيئة الاستثمار ويعمل معه مديراً تجارياً.. وكان يعلم أن صاحبنا هذا متزوج عن حب من فتاة مسيحية ويعيشان فى سعادة غامرة.. وظل يعمل معه سنوات طويلة!.

أتمنى عند عودة البابا أن يبادر أحد رجال الأعمال «المسلمين» بإرسال طائرته الخاصة لتقله إلى أرض الوطن..

إنها لفتة ذات مغزى لمن يعقل!.. أما الخبر الثانى فحول تأييد مرقس عزيز- كاهن الكنيسة المعلقة - والمقيم حالياً بأمريكا، الإضراب القبطى فى ١١ سبتمبر..

كما أعلنت حركة «شباب ضد التمييز» انضمامها للإضراب «بعد» تأكيد القمص متياس منقريوس - كاهن كنيسة العذراء بعزبة النخل - تأييده للإضراب بالصلاة!.. إنها مصيبة..

هل تريدون لتاريخ ١١ سبتمبر أن يعمق حفر الذكريات الأليمة فى قلوبنا، نظراً لما حدث بأمريكا فى ٢٠٠١ أو ما سيحدث فى مصر فى ٢٠٠٩؟!

حاتم فودة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

كوتة الأقباط موضوع سبق أن ناقشناه 
انقل لكم من المصرى اليوم
كوتة الأقباط

٥/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩

حول المطالبة بكوتة للأقباط فى المراكز القيادية أود أن أشير إلى هذه الظواهر المختلفة من الاحتقان والخلافات الطائفية، والتى لم يلحظها جيلنا فقد تجاورنـــــــا فى قرى الصعيد مع إخواننا الأقباط بل كان البعض منهم يخصص فصلا دراسيا للأطفال المسيحيين،

وكنا نسمع الترانيم ولم يكن هذا سوى أمر عادى ألفناه ولم يكن يثير فينا أى حفيظة أو خلافات طائفية، وكثيرا ما كان يزاملنى فى مقعد الفـــصل الدراسى زميل مسيحى وغالبا ما كانت تمتـــد علاقتنا خارج المدرسة ولقد كان للسيد مكرم عبيد شعبية جارفة فى محافظة قنـــا وكان معظم مؤيديه من المسلمين حيث كان يقابل باحتفالية ضخمـــــــة من جميع أبناء المحافظة دون أن تستطيع التفرقة من هو المسلم ومن هو المسيحى!!

أمـا ما يتعلق بالكوتة فقد شغل الإخوة الأقباط مراكز متقدمة حيث شغل السيد/ بطرس غالى باشا رئاسة مجلس الوزراء كما شغل السيد/ ويــصا واصـف بك رئاسة مجلس النواب ولقد شارك الإخوة الأقباط فى الحركة الوطنية والدليل أنه عندمــا اعتقل الإنجليز قيادة الوفـــد كان نصف أعضائها من الإخوة الأقباط وفى مرحلة لاحقة عندما أصدرت سلطات الاحتلال أمرا باعتقال ٧ من قيادات الوفــد كان من بينهم مرقص حنا وواصف غـالى وويصــا واصف وجورج خياط أما الحل الوحيد لاندماج الإخوة الأقباط فى الحياة السياسية هــو أن تجرى الانتخابات النيابية بالقائمة النسبية على أن تشمل العدد المناسب من الإخوة الأقباط..

كما يجب أن يفتح لهم الباب لشغل المناصب القيادية على أن يكون شغل الوظائف أساسه المفاضلة بين التقديرات الجامعية على ألا تزيد نسبة المقابلة الشخصية عن ٢٠% ولابد من ذكر جزء من مذكرات مرقص حنا خلال فترة القبض عليه مع رفاقه السبعة فهو يقول: كنا فى غاية الشجاعة نؤمن بأنــنا دافعنا بتمام الشرف والهمة والإخلاص عن بلادنا وعن حقوقها.. هل هذا جرم؟

إن الدفاع عن الوطن فضيلة سامية.. ولكن لماذا حدث هذا التدهور فى مناح كثيرة من حياتنا؟ وما أسبابه. وكما ذكرتم فى عمودكم اليومى أن المناقشة العقلانية الهادئة وإيجاد الحلول والمقدمات هى خطوة على الطريق الصحيح.

محمـــود الراوى

----------


## the_chemist

> بارك الله فيك يا استاذى الفاضل
> هذا الإضراب الطائفى ينظر اليه العامة من الأقباط بأستهجان حتى أن الكثيريين منهم لم يسمعوا به . موقف الكنيسة الرسمى يرفض هذا الإضراب . 
> أنقل اليك ما جاء بالمصرى اليوم
> قباط الإسكندرية يرفضون المشاركة فى إضراب «رأس السنة القبطية»
> 
>   كتب   رجب رمضان    ٣/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩
> 
> قال الدكتور كميل صديق، سكرتير المجلس القبطى الملى فى الإسكندرية، إن أقباط الإسكندرية يرفضون المشاركة فى تنظيم الإضراب السلمى الذى دعت إليه الجمعية الوطنية القبطية فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يوم ١١ سبتمبر الجارى،
> 
> ...


أستاذى الفاضل

كل عام وأنتم بخير

سيادتكم ممن لايعتقدون بالتصريحات الصحفية وخصوصاً الوردية بالقوى

ولكنك نقلت هذا التصريح الوردى فقط لتهدئة الخواطر

أستاذى الفاضل

لم ترد علي سؤالى ولن ترد 

ولقد وجهت هذا السؤال في أحد المواضيع لأحد المسيحيين فكان رده:

أن الملابس السوداء لقساوستهم هى حداد علي شهداء "عصر الشهداء" وليس علي دخول المسلمين مصر

ولكن من أحاديثهم وخاصة المواقع الخاصة بهم لاتدل سوى علي ذلك

ولو كان للكنيسة رأى آخر لأوقفتهم عند حدهم

ألست معي في ذلك

وكما قال أحد الزملاء

لماذا لم نسمع من مسيحى في هذا الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

واللهى يا صديقى العزيز أنا لا أبرىء الكنيسة من كثيرة من المواقف التى تسكت عنها خاصة موضوع الفضائيات التى تبث قنوات مسيحية كل أعتراضى عليها أنها تهاجم الإسلام صراحة كما أن دورها محدود فيما يحدث من خروقات لمسيحين المهجر . اما عن ملابسهم السوداء فهذا أمر يخصهم هم .
اليوم 11 سبتمبر وهو موعد الإضراب المزعوم وقد تعمدت اليوم النزول للشارع والعروج على محلات اصحابها مسيحيين ووجدتها كلها مفتوحة كما أتصلت ببعض اصدقائى من المسيحيين ووجدتهم لا يعلمون عن الإضراب بل وضحكوا من فكرته .
مصر بخير وستظل رغم أنف الحاقدين والموتورين والمستقوين بالخارج .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

من جريدة المصرى اليوم 11/9/2009
لكنائس ترفض إضراب «رأس السنة».. وتصف الداعين إليه بـ«طالبى الشهرة»

  كتب   عمرو بيومى    ١١/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩
[ البابا شنودة]
البابا شنودة

تحتفل الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية اليوم برأس السنة القبطية رقم ١٧٢٥، وذلك بإقامة الصلوات والترانيم، حتى فجر اليوم الجمعة.

وصرح الأنبا مرقس، أسقف شبرا الخيمة. رئيس لجنة الإعلام بالكنيسة، بأن الكنائس كلها «تسهر حتى طلوع الشمس»، وتختم احتفالاتها بإقامة قداس بهذه المناسبة.

وقال مرقس «هذه السنة هى سنة فرعونية ليس لها علاقة بالمسيحية، ولكن عندما اعتلى ديقلديانوس عرش الإمبراطورية الرومانية عام ٢٨٤ ميلادية، قام بقتل أعداد كبيرة من المسيحيين، وكان العدد الأكبر فى مصر، لذلك اعتبرت الكنيسة أن بداية عهده هى عصر الشهداء».

وأشار إلى أن شهور السنة القبطية، هى نفسها الشهور الفرعونية التى يتم على أساسها حساب الفصول الزراعية حتى الآن.

من جهة أخرى رفضت الكنائس الثلاث - الأرثوذكسية والإنجيلية والكاثوليكية - المشاركة فى الدعوة التى أطلقها بعض الأقباط لتنظيم إضراب مسيحى، اليوم، بمناسبة رأس السنة القبطية، واصفة الداعين إلى هذا الإضراب بـ«طالبى الشهرة».

وأكد الأنبا إبرام، أسقف الفيوم. عضو سكرتارية المجمع المقدس، أن الكنائس كلها ستحتفل بالعام القبطى الجديد، لكنها «لن تشارك» فى مثل هذه الدعوات الغريبة، نافياً أن تكون للكنيسة أى علاقة بهذا الموضوع.

وشدد الدكتور القس إكرام لمعى، رئيس لجنة الإعلام بالكنيسة الإنجيلية، على أن الكنيسة لن تشارك فى هذه الدعوة. وقال «هذه الفكرة ليس لها أى جدوى وترسخ للطائفية».

وأضاف لمعى «نحن نطالب بحقوقنا على أرضية وطنية، بعيداً عن الطائفية»، مؤكداً أن الإضراب «ليس طريقة مسيحية»، لأنه يؤدى – حسب قوله - إلى الفوضى والمشاكل، كما أن الداعين إليه «طالبو شهرة» ـ حسب قوله.

وأيدت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية رأى الكنيستين القبطية والإنجيلية فى رفض الإضراب. وقال الأب رفيق جريش، المتحدث باسم الكنيسة: «هذه الدعوة طائفية ومرفوضة تماماً».

وأضاف «لا نرى أى داع لهذا الإضراب، فهناك قنوات شرعية وقانونية وكنسية للمطالبة بما نريده، ولا يوجد ما يستحق الإضراب من أجله فى مصر».

هذا موقف الكنيسة الرسمى
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

عندما دعا أحد المحامين المسيحيين المغمورين من دعاة الشهرة وأيدته أحدى الجمعيات المسيحية التى لم يسمع بها أحد عندما دعوا لإضراب 11 سبتمبر 2009  بدعوى اضطهاد الأقباط فى مصر. خشيت كثيراً من تأثر العامة بهذا الإضراب المزمع ومن توابعه على وحدتنا الوطنية . مر يوم 11 /9/2009 بسلام وسبق أن أشرت إلى أنتظام العمل فى جميع المحلات التى يملكها مسيحين بمنطقة سكنى وكذا أتصلت بعدد من أصدقائى المسيحيين الذين سخروا من هذا الأمر بل أنهم قالوا أنهم لم يسمعوا بهذا الأمر المغرض . علماً بأن توقيت الإضراب الذى حدده مروجوه بيوم الجمعة فيه خبث حيث أنه يوم الجمعة وهو عطلة رسمية  يعتكف فيه الناس فى بيوتهم بعد عناء اسبوع من العمل وبهذا إذا أفلح الإضراب فيكون من عوامل فلاحه أن الناس ملتزمين بيوتهم كما أن هذا اليوم يوافق رأس السنة القبطي وهم بهذا يعزفون على وتر المشاعر الدينية بسبب الإجازة الأسبوعية ولكن خاب أملهم .
المهم عقدت الكنائس المصرية قداس الجمعة وحضره لاف المسيحين ضاربين بإضراب التفرقة عرض الحائط ولم يلتزم أى ممن حضروا القداس بأرتداء السواد كما حدد مروجوا الإضراب بل ذهبوا للكنائس فى أبهى أزيائهم وأفضلها ألوان ولم نرى أى شارات سوداء فى شرفات المنازل

وقد أكد الأنبا مرقس، أسقف شبرا الخيمة، رئيس لجنة الإعلام بالمجمع المقدس، أن رأس السنة القبطية «يوم فرح، وألحان القداس ألحان فرح وسعادة»، لذلك من غير اللائق أبداً - حسب قوله - أن يتحول الاحتفال إلى إضراب وحزن وأن الدعوة للإضراب فى هذا اليوم تعد دعوة هدامة، من شأنها تعكير الصفو العام وتهديد الوحدة الوطنية.

وقال القمص ياسطس فانوس، وكيل مطرانية شبين القناطر بأبوزعبل: «إن الكنائس كانت ممتلئة عن آخرها والناس كلها سعداء، لأن اليوم يوم عيد واحتفال ولا حزن فيه، وما أثير عن إضراب الأقباط والتزامهم البيوت مجرد شائعات وأقاويل كاذبة».

وطالب الدكتور إكرام لمعى، المتحدث باسم الكنيسة الإنجيلية، بضرورة محاسبة كل من يسعى إلى تقسيم البلد على أساس طائفى وبث فتن طائفية، قائلاً: «هؤلاء الأشخاص يسعون إلى خراب البلد».

من جانبه، أصدر هانى مرقص، أحد نشطاء أقباط المهجر، بياناً تحت عنوان: «العملاء والخونة يركبون موجة الإضراب القبطى الوهمى بعد فضائحهم فى مظاهرات واشنطن».
هذا موقف رسمى للكنائس المصرية يجب أن نعترف لهم بأنهم راعوا صالح الوطن وأن مصر بخير وفيها رجال عاهدوا الله على وئد الفتنة فى مهدها .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

هذا له دلالة واحدة فقط
ألا وهى
وحدة أقباط ومسيحيين مصر
وأكثريتهم الأرثوذكسية
وحبهم وإحترامهم الشديد
لرأس قيادتهم الرشيدة والعاقلة


*الفبلسوف والمفكر والراعى الصالح
*

*البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية*


والذى ليس له أبناء ليورث أحدهم منصبه من بعده

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أحيي البابا شنوده يادكتور جمال ولا ننسى باقى الكنائس المصرية من كاثوليك وإنجليين وغيرهم على وقفتهم مع العقل والحق .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

من جريدة الجمهورية الصادرة صباح اليوم 13/9/2009 أنقل لكم ما يريده المسيحيين بمناسبة رأس السنة القبطية ولو قرأناه فسجد أننا سبق ألأن أثرنا كل هذه المطالب وناقشناها .
أجراس الأحد
يقدمها : سامح محروس
في استطلاع لـ "الجمهورية":
ماذا يريد المسيحيون.. في العام القبطي الجديد؟
* تدعيم ثقافة المواطنة وقبول الآخر
* انتهاء حالة الاحتقان الطائفي
* صدور قانون بناء دور العبادة الموحد
تحقيق : محمد زين الدين
رأس السنة القبطية.. مناسبة هامة تحتل مكانه خاصة في نفوس الأقباط.. منذ بداية تاريخ الكنيسة المصرية.. تعود فكرة التقويم إلي سنة 284 ميلادية وتحديدا منذ ان تولي دقلديانوس عرش الامبراطورية الرومانية.. حيث بلغ اضطهاده للمسيحيين درجة غير مسبوقة بسبب تمسكهم بمبادئ المسيح الداعية للمحبة والسلام.
أمس الأول بدأت في مصر سنة قبطية جديدة وهي سنة 1726 للشهداء.. انها سنة جديدة من عمر الوطن نستقبلها بطموحات وامنيات كبيرة.
فما هي امنيات الأقباط في السنة الجديدة؟
* في البداية يؤكد القمص صليب متي ساويرس عضو المجلس الملي بالكنيسة الارثوذكسية ان لديه امنيات متعددة يتمني أن تتحقق في العام القبطي الجديد علي مختلف الاصعدة.. في مقدمتها ان ينجي الله مصر من شر وباء انفلونزا الخنازير.. وان تتزايد فرص النمو الاقتصادي والاستثماري في مصر من أجل أن يعم الخير والرخاء علي كافة المصريين.
بينما تمني القمص عبد المسيح بسيط استاذ اللاهوت وراعي كنيسة العذراء بمسطرد ان تنتهي مشاكل التمييز التي يشعر بها الأقباط وان يجدوا حلولاً جذرية بحيث يجتمع كافة أفراد الشعب المصري علي فكر واحد وقلب ورجل واحد بما يتناسب مع حضارة الفراعنة العريقة.
كما تمني القمص عبد المسيح ان تري مطالب الأقباط بشأن المناهج التعليمية وعدم المساواة في بعض مؤسسات الدولة كالاذاعة والتليفزيون طريقا إلي الحل.
* في حين أعرب الانبا مرقس اسقف شبرا الخيمة ان يتم الرب نعمة الصحة والعافية علي البابا شنودة الثالث.. وأن يعود من رحلته العلاجية سليما لكي يستأنف نشاطه وعظاته الروحية التي تصب في مصلحة الوطن وتدعم قيم المحبة بالمجتمع وعلي الصعيد العام تمني مرقس ان تعبر مصر بسلام تأثيرات الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية وان يتحقق لكل مواطن في شعب مصر امنياته مادامت تؤدي إلي السلام والاستقرار.
تطوير التعليم
*ومن جانبه قال الأنبا بسنتي اسقف حلوان والمعصرة.. إنه يتمني بشكل عام أن ينتهي المشروع القومي من أجل تطوير التعليم بحيث يكون هناك ارتباط بشكل كامل بين التعليم وسوق العمل لكي نقضي علي البطالة. كما تمني أن يخرج قانون دور العبادة الموحد للنور للقضاء علي أي اشكاليات طائفية وان يتحقق الترسيخ الكامل لمبادئ المواطنة في العام الجديد بمعني ان يكون كل المصريين متساوين ويكون معيار التقييم الوحيد هو من يعطي أكثر لمصر.
كما دعا بسنتي منظمات المجتمع المدني أن تضع يدها في يد الحكومة من أجل القضاء علي المشاكل التي تواجه المجتمع المصري كمشكلة النظافة.
بلد الأمن
* أما هاني عزيز مستشار اتحاد المصريين في الخارج.. فتمني ان يزداد الخير والرخاء بحيث يعم علي كل المصريين في ظل قيادتها السياسية كما أعرب عن أمنيته في أن يري قانون دور العبادة الموحد النور من أجل المسلمين والمسيحيين وبحيث يتم رفع الحرج عن السياسيين والأمن.
وأكد هاني عزيز أن الشعب المصري ينفرد دون غيره من باقي شعوب العالم بتماسكه الحقيقي وأتمني أن تنتهي كل محاولات الوقيعة بين أبناء الأمة الواحدة لاننا سنبقي دائماً وأبداً شعب واحد.
* أشارت ابتسام حبيب عضو مجلس الشعب إلي أنها تتمني ان يعم السلام في العالم بشكل عام ومنطقة الشرق الأوسط علي وجه الخصوص واوضحت انها تدعو مع بداية العام القبطي الجديد إلي حل المشكلة الفلسطينية.. وان يعم السلام والمحبة في القدس.
وبالنسبة لمصر شددت ابتسام علي أن نصلي من أجل أن تظل مصر كما هي بلد الأمن والأمان.. مشيرة إلي أنها تأمل في أن تحل كافة المشاكل القبطية في إطار وطني يسوده المحبة من أجل ترسيخ دعائم الاستقرار لمصر وازالة أي أسباب تدعو للاحتقان.
وبالنسبة للوضع الاقتصادي تمنت أن تنجح الجهود الحكومية في الحد من آثار أزمة البطالة وتأثيراتها السلبية علي المجتمع عبر ايجاد فرص عمل أكثر للشباب.
* واعرب الدكتور رابح رتيب بسطا وكيل كلية حقوق بني سويف وعضو مجلس الشوري عن أمله في أن تشهد مصر حلا فوريا لمشكلة البطالة وأن يتم الاستفادة من كل الطاقات الأنتاجية في المجتمع مشيرا الي أن البطالة تعد واحدة من أخطر المشاكل التي يجب أن تكون علي راس أولويات الحكومة خلال المرحلة القادمة .
كما تمني الدكتور رابح أن تنتهي كثير من أوجه المعاناة التي يواجهها المواطن المصري في حياته من ماكل ومسكن وفرصة عمل ووسيلة انتقال
*وتمني الدكتور نبيل لوقا بباوي عضو مجلس الشوري أن يعود الزمن الجميل للمجتمع المصري بازالة اسباب الاحتقان بين المسلمين والمسيحيين بحيث لا تتحول كل مشكلة طرفها قبطي إلي أزمة طائفية حتي لو كانت تلك المشكلة ناتجة من لعب الأطفال مشيرا إلي أن زيادة تمسك المصريين بوحدتهم الوطنية هو الباب الرئيسي لاستقرار الوطن وثباته ضد أي مؤامرات خارجية أو داخلية تحاول أن تثيرها جهات غير مشروعة.
* واعتبر رمسيس النجار المحامي بالنقض.. تفعيل المادة 46 في الدستور المتعلقة بالحرية الدينية أهم امنياته في العام القبطي الجديد.. معتبرا أن تفعيل تلك المادة سوف ينهي المشكلات الطائفية في مصر.. والقصص التي تدور حول خطف البنات والتنصير.. كما أن تفعيل تلك المادة سوف يرسخ ثقافة قبول الآخر والمحبة بين كافة فئات المجتمع المصري.
صحة البابا
* وقسم كمال زاخر منسق التيار العلماني في الكنيسة الارثوذكسية امنياته في العام الجديد بين امنيات عامة تنحصر في تدعيم ثقافة المواطنة وترسيخ مبادئ المساواة في المجتمع المصري في إطار القوانين المدنية وحقوق الإنسان كما تمني ان تزداد نسبة مشاركة الأقباط في الحياة السياسية المصرية خاصة في الانتخابات التشريعية والمحلية.
وعلي الصعيد الكنسي تمني أن يتم مناقشة الأفكار التي يطرحها التيار من تعديلات علي القرعة الهيكلية وانتخاب البابا داخل الكنيسة.
* بينما تمني روماني ميشيل عضو جبهة الأقباط المثقفين أن يعود البابا شنودة الثالث من رحلته العلاجية في أمريكا بسلام لكي تنتهي الاشاعات والنزاعات حول الكرسي المرقسي. كما دعا إلي استغلال مناسبة قدوم رأس السنة القبطية مع شهر رمضان المعظم من أجل تدعيم مبادئ المحبة والسلام مشيرا إلي أنه يتمني أن يري في العام الجديد المسلمين والمسيحيين يدا بيد لمواجهة دعاوي الاضراب والانزواء التي تتعالي من بعض الأصوات الخارجة عن الاجماع الوطني.

----------


## the_chemist

قبل أن نساير الصحف الحكومية ومنابرها الجديدة

هل تتحول مذابح الكنيسة إلي منابر للخطابة السياسية؟ 

عقب حشد آلاف الأقباط داخل كنيسة عزبة النخل  
شهدت الأيام القليلة الماضية دعوة الإضراب التي نادي بها مجموعة من شباب الأقباط، ‬ينتمي بعضهم إلي حركات قبطية بحجة المطالبة بحقوق معينة وهي ظاهرة طارئة علي المجتمع المصري ودخيلة عليه.‬ إضراب رأس السنة القبطية أو إضراب شهداء النيروز كشف الغطاء عن وقائع يحتوي عليها الملف القبطي ولم تر النور بعد، ‬فعلي الرغم من التصريحات التي أكدها قداسة البابا شنودة ودعوته للشعب المسيحي بعدم التضامن مع الإضراب إضافة إلي تعليمات نيافة الأنبا مرقص أحد الكوادر القبطية ومسئول الإعلام بالكنيسة المصرية في حديثه الذي اختص به الوفد مؤكداً ‬أن التعليمات جميعها صادرة إلي كل الكنائس الأرثوذكسية تناهض الدعوة إلي الإضراب وهو الأمر الذي رصدته عدسة الوفد صباح عيد نيروز الشهداء.‬ وخرجت الصحف عن بكرة أبيها معلنة فشل إضراب أقباط مصر.. ‬إلا أن الليل زحف ليحمل أخباراً ‬جديدة من شأنها إعادة الرؤية بهدف تعديل التقييم.‬ ونجح الشباب القبطي في تضامن وجذب الآلاف من الجماهير المسيحية التي جاءت مشاركة لدعوة الإضراب داخل كنيسة السيدة العذراء بعزبة النخل.‬ وأقيمت الليلة التي أزاحت الستار عن مأساة جديدة مقدم عليها المجتمع المصري لا محالة.. ‬أقيمت الصلوات بترانيم الحزن والشموع وملابس الحداد وتحول مذبح الكنيسة إلي منبر لشحذ الهمم وإلقاء الخطب السياسية، ‬ولم تكن الكلمات التي ألقاها دعاة الإضراب داخل الحرم الكنسي بهدف الدعوة إلي إصلاح وطن أو استحضار شجون المجتمع بوجه عام، ‬وإنما كانت الكلمات السياسية تحمل النبرة الطائفية، ‬فجاءت الكلمة الأولي تعبر عن رفض الشباب القبطي أسلمة الفتيات القصر وجاء صاحب الكلمة الثانية يطالب بالإفراج عن الأب »‬متاوس« ‬المتهم بتزوير بطاقة مسلمة وزواجها لمسيحي.‬ وكشف الإضراب عن وجوه جديدة تحمل قسماتها شراسة الطائفية وتنبش أظفارها كحراب لتفتيت الشمل.. ‬ولنا هنا أن نسأل عن ماهية »‬الكتيبة الطيبية« ‬التي تبنت دعوة الإضراب وباتت جناحاً ‬إعلامياً ‬يعبر عن نجاح الإضراب ويعرض لكليبات الفيديو التي تضمنت كلمات المشاركين.‬ ثم لماذا لجأ الشباب إلي هذه التسمية العسكرية »‬الكتيبة« ‬إلا بوحي هذا المصطلح بالاستعداد للصدام؟ ولعل المشهد الأدبي الذي استعرضه الكاتب علاء الأسواني في روايته الرائعة »‬شيكاغو« ‬وبخاصة الحوار الذي دار بين البطل »‬ناجي عبدالصمد« ‬والدكتور »‬كرم دوس« ‬وتناول الحوار الذي دار بين الرجلين في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حول مسألة اضطهاد الأقباط في مصر.. ‬وببراعة أدبية عرض علاء الأسواني علي لسانه بطله ناجي عبدالصمد المشهد القبطي في مصر مؤكداً ‬للطبيب القبطي أن النظام السياسي في مصر هو من أفسد العلاقة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين لأنه نسيج الوطن مشهود له علي دوام التاريخ بالتمازج والتجانس. ‬ومن سيئ إلي أسوأ في ظل حكومة الحزب الوطني تحولت الكنائس إلي أحزاب طائفية تقترب من شفا النار والهلاك واستحال الآباء منظرين في العمل السياسي ومؤيدين الإضراب ينادي بالإفراج عن أحد الآباء ومناهضة أسلمة القاصرات.. ‬وانتقلت رحي الصراع إلي ميدان جديد، ‬حيث الشبكة الإلكترونية وميدان الفيس بوك، ‬وبذلت الأعراض والألفاظ النابية يهاجم كل طرف الآخر.. ‬ويمتنع المسلمون من الدخول علي صفحات الأقباط ويحظر علي مسيحي مصر الدخول علي صفحات المسلمين.‬ المفكر القومي جمال أسعد أحد الأقباط اليساريين، ‬يري أن هناك خطورة أشبه بالانفجار وأن مصر تعيش علي فوهة بركان طائفي بسبب المتاجرة بالملف القبطي، ‬ناهيك عن بعض المرضي الذين يهيأ لهم أنهم أصحاب نفوذ نظراً ‬لمنصبهم الكهنوتي، ‬ويستعرض أسعد ما نادي بها منذ التسعينيات من أن الكنيسة لا يجب لها أن تخرج عن دورها الروحي وأن قداسة البابا لا يعدو سوي ممثل روحي للأقباط لا راهباً ‬سياسيا، ‬غير أن ضعف الدولة وهشاشة النظام نقلت الأمور من سيئ إلي أسوأ، ‬حتي صرنا علي حافة بركان من الجمر سيلتهم الأخضر واليابس.‬ ويركن جمال أسعد إلي ما نادي به شباب الأقباط في ذكري رأس السنة القبطية ودعوتهم للإضراب، ‬ويتساءل أسعد هنا عن دور الأقباط في دعوات الإضراب السابقة التي أقيمت لصالح الوطن؟ مشيراً ‬إلي كيان جديد حمل عنوان »‬الكتيبة الطيبية« ‬والتف حوله المتطرفون منادين بفرقة الصف وتأجيج نيران الفتنة.‬ إن ما يحدث وما سيحدث - ‬والكلام لأسعد - ‬هو نتاج لسياسات حزب حاكم ينقل البلد من هاوية إلي حفرة إلي جب.‬ موضحا ‬أسعد أن الكنيسة المصرية لها تاريخ حافل بقيادتها الروحية وثوابتها التي يحترمها الجميع ‬غير أن هشاشة النظام أعطي الفرصة لضعاف النفوس أن يتلاعبوا بنيران الطائفية.‬

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز / الكيماوى :f2: 
كل عام وانت بخير
كنيسة الأقباط بعزبة النخل ليست من الكنائس الكبيرة التى تتسع لألاف من المصليين . وإذا كان بعض المتشددين قد أستطاع أن يقفز على المذبح ويستولى على الميكرفون ويهيج الحاضرين بشعارت ضد الظلم والظالمين فإن هذا لا يعتبر نجاح ولو بنسبة 1% للإضراب وألجتماع الكنسى فى هذا اليوم كما تعلم كان بمناسبة رأس السنة القبطية أو عيد النيروز وهو الإسم الفارسى لرأس السنة وإن كان رأس السنة الفارسى يأتى فى 21 مارس .
فعلاً الموقف الرسمى أجهض الإضراب الذى لم يسمع به معظم مسيحي مصر وقد أستوثقت من ذلك بنفسى

.‬ 


> وأقيمت الليلة التي أزاحت الستار عن مأساة جديدة مقدم عليها المجتمع المصري لا محالة.. ‬أقيمت الصلوات بترانيم الحزن والشموع وملابس الحداد


السر فى ذلك أن هذا اليوم يعتبر من الأيام الحزينة للقباط بمناسبة قتل الالاف منهم فى هذا اليوم على يد حاكم الأسكندرية وأن كنت أستغرب كيف يجعلون هذه المناسبة الحزينة عيد 

اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

موضوعان بالصحف لفتا نظرى فأردت أن تشاركونى الرأى 

الخبر الأول :



> افتتحت الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية تحت رعاية الأنبا باخوميوس مطران البحيرة، والأنبا مرقس، أسقف شبرا الخيمة، مؤتمرها السنوى السادس عشر لتكنولوجيا الإعلام والاتصال، أمس الأول، تحت عنوان «كيف تخاطب الشباب عبر القنوات الفضائية».
> وأكد الأنبا مرقس، رئيس لجنة الإعلام بالكنيسة، أن الإعلام يلعب الدور الأكبر فى تثقيف الشعب وتعريفه، ويمكن من خلاله زرع الفتن الطائفية أو تحقيق السلام الاجتماعى.
> وقال: «نرجو أن يركز الإعلام على إيجابيات المجتمع لتشجيع الناس على ذلك، لأن التركيز على السلبيات ليس هو الحل»، وأوضح أن بث قناتى «أغابى» و«ctv» التابعتين للكنيسة على القمر الصناعى المصرى «نايل سات» يعد خطوة جيدة لتعريف المسيحيين بأمور دينهم، إضافة إلى تعريف المسلمين بحقيقة دين جيرانهم المسيحيين.


كم تمنيت قناة إسلامية تابعة للأزهر الشريف على أن يكون العاملين بها متفتحين وعلى علم بما يفعلونه ولا يخشون فى الله لومة لائم .
على الرغم من تعدد القنوات الإسلامية وكلها غير رسمية إلا أننى لم أشاهد على أى قناة هجوم على غير المسلمين فهل نتوقع ذلك من القنوات المسيحية ؟ أتمنى

و


> كشف عن مشروع يعده الأنبا مرقس يهدف إلى ربط الكنائس ببعضها عن طريق شبكة الإنترنت وللتقريب بينها. وأضاف: «المشروع تم تنفيذه فى كنائس مطرانية شبرا الخيمة، ونسعى لتطبيقه على مستوى كل الكنائس القبطية».


لظروف عملى جاورة أحدى الكنائس الكبيرة وكنت أتمنى أن أرى فى مساجدنا مثل ما يفعل بالكنيسة فقد خصصوا الدور العلوى وسطح الكنيسة لجذب الصغار والكبار فهم يعرضون بهم مسرحيات دينية ويعرضون للطفال أفلام كارتون . كما أن مدخل الكنيسة عبارة عن مكتبة بها كتب لجميع الأعمار .كما أنهم يخصصون يوماً للخرس والبكم ويماً لمن هم من أصول افريقية المتحدثين بالأنجليزية والفرنسية .
أتمنى أن ننتبه نحن المسلمين ونأخذ بعوامل التقدم وترتبط مساجدنا بشبكة الأنترنت وأن نتيح الفرصة للدعاة الحقيقين ليعتلوا المنابر 

الخبر الثانى :




> لجماعة الإسلامية تدعو الظواهرى لإجراء مراجعات حول فكر «القاعدة»
> 
> 
> دعت «الجماعة الإسلامية» الرجل الثانى فى «القاعدة» الدكتور أيمن الظواهرى لإجراء مراجعة لفكر وأسلوب التنظيم على غرار المراجعات التى قام بها العديد من الجماعات الإسلامية لحقن دماء المسلمين.
> وقالت «الجماعة الإسلامية» فى موقعها على الإنترنت، إنها كانت سباقة فى توجيه دعوات مماثلة إلى القاعدة للقيام بمراجعات فكرية تقوم من خلالها بإعادة النظر فى استراتيجية إشعال جذوة الجهاد فى كل مكان.


أتمنى أن تنجح هذه الدعوة 

و


> أيد الدكتور كمال حبيب القيادى السابق فى الجماعة الإسلامية الدعوات المطالبة لتنظيم القاعدة بمراجعة أفكاره وآرائه حول الجهاد فى العالم.
> وقال حبيب لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن هناك تحولات كثيرة ظهرت فى خطاب بن لادن الأخير حيث انتقل من الأفكار العقائدية إلى فكر الواقع وفهم التناقضات الدائرة على الساحة.


اللهم وحد المسلمين 



> وأضاف أن استجابة التنظيم للمبادرات يجب أن تتم بشكل سريع حفاظاً على وحدة الأوطان نظراً لعدم ملاءمة الظروف الحالية لعمليات التنظيم كما كان فى السابق.
> واستبعد حبيب أن يستجيب تنظيم القاعدة كلية ويعلن وقف القتال، لكنه توقع أن تتم بعض المراجعات داخل أفرع التنظيم فى العالم.
> وقال الدكتور أسامة عبدالعظيم، القيادى بالجماعة: «إن الإعلان عن مبادرة الجماعة بوقف القتال ضد الحكومة المصرية جاء مبنياً على دراسة عميقة وشاملة ومتجردة فى الوقت ذاته لمسيرة الصدام المسلح فى مصر». 
> وأضاف: «انطلاقاً من تلك التجربة المريرة التى خاضتها الجماعة، فقد أطلق قادتها نداءاتهم المتكررة لتنظيم القاعدة بإعادة النظر فى استراتيجية إشعال جذوة الجهاد فى كل مكان، لاسيما والأمة اليوم ليست مؤهلة فكرياً ولا تربوياً ولا سياسياً للجهاد العسكرى ضد أعدائها، مستثنين من ذلك مواطن الاحتلال، فجميع الأعراف والقوانين الشرعية والدولية تكفل للمحتل حق المقاومة والدفاع عن الأعراض والأنفس والأموال».
> وأكد عبدالعظيم أنه بعد ثمانى سنوات من وقوع هجمات الحادى عشر من سبتمبر التى أعلنت القاعدة مسؤوليتها عنها، لم يظهر أى تغيير فى استراتيجياتها، 
> كما أنها ليست على استعداد على ما يبدو للإعلان عن مراجعات من شأنها أن تفضى إلى تحولات فكرية على غرار بعض الجماعات المسلحة التى أعلنت تخليها عن العنف، وكان آخرها المبادرة التى أعلنتها «الجماعة الإسلامية المقاتلة» فى ليبيا.


أدعوا معى أن تفلح هذه الخطوة وأن نرى المسلمين صفاً واحداً كالبنيان المرصوص فى مواجهة عدونا الرئيسى دولة الصهيونية العنصرية النازية الفاشية . وأرجو أن نشمل الفلسطينين بدعواتنا ليتوحدوا وأن يشمل دعائنا ايضاً المسلمين فى الصومال والشيشان والسودان والعراق وباكستان وأفغانستان والصين . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

كم سهرنا نحن المصريين رافعين أكف الدراعة بالدعاء للمولى جل شأنه أن يحمى مصر من الإرهاب وقد أستجاب لنا المولى فأعلنت الجماعة الإسلامية المصرية من مدة تخليها عن الفكر الجهادى المسلح بل ووجهوا دعواة لكل التانظيمات الإسلامية لنبذ العنف . اليوم أنقل لكم ما جاء بجريدة المصرى اليوم وأرى أن الرسالة تنصب فى صالح الوحدة الوطنية المصرية

الجماعة الإسلامية تتهم «أقباط المهجر» بإثارة الفتن الطائفية والعمل لصالح أجندات أجنبية

  كتب   أسامة المهدى    ٢١/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩ 
 انتقدت الجماعة الإسلامية الخلافات المحتدمة بين الحركات الإسلامية متهمة إياها بـ«ضيق الأفق» و«التعصب الممقوت»، و«الرغبة فى الوصول إلى أعداد أكبر من الأتباع» على حساب الحركات الأخرى.

وحملت، فى بيان لها أصدرته أمس بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك، الحركات الإسلامية مسؤولية انتشار ما وصفته بـ«الأفكار الفاسدة» فى مصر، خاصة البهائية والقاديانية والشيعة والعلمانية، مطالبة بالتصدى لهذه الأفكار.

ووجهت الجماعة، فى بيانها الذى حمل عنوان «عدنا نعانق دعوتنا من جديد»، رسالة هى الأولى من نوعها إلى أقباط المهجر، مطالبة إياهم بعدم السعى لإثارة الفتن الطائفية تحت مسمى «حقوق أقباط» – حسب البيان. 

واتهمت أقباط المهجر بالعمل لصالح أجندات دولية، وأشادت بدور من وصفتهم بـ«عقلاء الأقباط فى مصر»، وعدم انسياقهم وراء دعاوى الفتنة. 

ولفتت الجماعة إلى حرمان أعضائها من ممارسة الدعوة سلميا، كالخطابة والدروس واللقاءات فى المساجد، مؤكدة ضرورة الصبر على ذلك، والاستمرار فى «الدعوة الصامتة». 

وفى تقليد جديد، وضعت الجماعة ٩ أهداف لدعوتها الجديدة بالمحافظة على الهوية الإسلامية، والمواجهة السلمية لمحاولات تذويبها، ومقاومة أى محاولات استعمارية تهدد مصر والأمة الإسلامية، ودعم ما وصفته بـ«الفكر الإسلامى» فى مواجهة «العلمانى». 

وشددت على مقاومة الغزو الثقافى الإسرائيلى، وترجمة ما يعكس الصورة الإسلامية الصحيحة، ومقاومة أى محاولة لشق مصر إلى نصفين، ومواجهة أقباط المهجر بالتعاون مع أقباط الداخل، ومقاومة الأفكار الهدامة والبدع العقائدية التى تصطدم مع الإسلام، وتجديد الخطاب الإسلامى مع الحفاظ على ثوابت الدين.

وأوضح البيان أن الجماعة استعادت معنوياتها بخروج كل معتقليها من السجون، حتى إنه لم يبق لها معتقل واحد - حسب قولها.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مازال الصمت الرسمى للدولة وتغاضى علماء الإسلام والأزهر الشريف والكنائس المصرية عن ما يحدث من فتنة تستهدف تمزيق منطقة الشرق الأوسط بأكملها بعد هدم بوابتها مصر هو السائد . يا سادة معول الفتنة الطائفية تمسكه أيادى شيطانية خارجية وأننى أصرخ عل صوتى يصل لمن يعى لؤد الفتنة قبل أن تستفحل وتصير مصر لبنان أخر .
الفتنة الطائفية مرض مثله مثل السرطان يستشرى فى الجسد بخبث وهدوء حتى يتمكن منه والعلاج غائب وأعتقد أنه غائب بفعل فاعل .
لايشرف الإسلام أن يرتد أحد عنه وكذلك الأمر للمسيحية . نرى أصوات ترتفع مثل صوت سعد الدين إبراهيم ( كريه ) تطالب بحرية تغيير الأديان ويركز على تعامل المسلمين مع من يرتدون وما يلاقونه وينسى الجانب الأخر ولا أعلم ما هو هدفه الأساسى . 
قرأت عن فتاة مسيحية أعتنقت الإسلام ودخل أهلها الكنيسة اثناء قداس على رأسه البابا شنوده وأخذوا يصيحون ويعلنون أن ابنتهم خطفت وسرعان ما ذاع الخبر وشارك فى تظاهرة الهتاف المضاد للإسلاك جميع من فى الكنيسة وأنفض القداس ولوا رحمة الله لخرجوا للشوارع ولحدث ما لا تحمد عقباه . أنتبهوا أيها السادة المسئولين وتدخلوا بحلولحقيقة . تعبنا 
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مشاجرة عادية تصادف أن كان طرفاها مسلم ومسيحى أنتهت بموت أحد المسيحيين فتحولت لمظاهرات وطعن فى الوحدة الوطنية طيب سؤال لو كان المسيحى هو الذى أفلح فى قتل المسلم فهل تصرف المسلمين سيكون مثل تصرف المسيحيين بتهييج الأمور ؟
مهما كانت نتيجة الإجابة فأن وحدتنا الوطنية فى خطر لننتبه .
جريدة المصرى اليوم


التوتر يسيطر على المنيا بعد مقتل مسيحى وإصابة ٣ من أقاربه فى مشاجرة مع مسلمين 

  كتب   تريزا كمال    ٢٩/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩ 


احد المصابين فى المشاجرة 
سيطرت حالة من التوتر على قرية «دلجا» التابعة لمركز ديرمواس بالمنيا بعد مقتل قبطى وإصابة ٣ آخرين إثر مشاجرة مع مسلمين. 

واعتصم مئات الأقباط خارج مستشفى ديرمواس العام حاملين لافتات تندد بما حدث، فيما عززت مديرية أمن المنيا المركز بفرق من الأمن المركزى ومكافحة الشغب، فرضت كردوناً أمنياً حول المستشفى للحيلولة دون وقوع اشتباكات. 

وأبدى عدد من الأقباط غضبهم بسبب محاولة الأمن منعهم من الدخول إلى المستشفى للاطمئنان على المصابين لكثرة أعدادهم، وحاول بعض الشباب المعتصمين إلقاء الطوب على المستشفى، غير أن القس ميشيل جابر، راعى كنيسة «نهضة القداسة» بالقرية، تدخل ومنعهم من القيام بذلك. 

وعقب شيوع خبر وفاة حنا أمين رزق، ترزى بلدى، تصاعد غضب الشباب المتجمهر خارج المستشفى، وتطور تجمهرهم إلى «اعتصام سلمى» وتزايدت أعدادهم، ورفع بعضهم لافتات مكتوب عليها:«لا لاضطهاد الأقباط» و«لماذا قتلوا حنا؟».

وانتقل مهند مصطفى، وكيل النيابة العامة بمركز ديرمواس، لمستشفى ديرمواس العام فى ساعة متأخرة من مساء أمس الأول، لأخذ أقوال المصابين فى الحادث. 

وقال ماهر أمين حنا، شقيق المتوفى: «كنا فى طريقنا لمدينة ملوى لخطبة إحدى الفتيات لابن شقيقى أشرف - مصاب فى الحادث - وركبنا إحدى السيارات التى تعمل على خط «دلجا ـ ملوى»، وانتظرنا طويلاً لاكتمال العدد، ومع عدم وجود تندة تحجب الشمس بالصندوق الخلفى للسيارة نزلنا لركوب سيارة أخرى كانت على وشك التحرك». 

وأضاف: «فوجئنا بسيل من السباب والشتائم من جانب السائق نايل منصور، فالتفت حنا (القتيل) ليعنفه واشتبك معه، فأخرج السائق سلاحاً أبيض، وسدد له طعنتين ليسقط أرضاً، وحاول أشرف إنقاذ عمه فكان نصيبه طعنات بالرأس هو الآخر، ولم نستطع الإمساك بالقاتل لتسديده اللكمات لنا بمعاونة شقيقه ولاذا بالفرار».

----------


## سيد جعيتم

قضيتنا هى الوحدة الوطنية بين المصريين  أبناء البلد الواحد . وعلى الرغم من أن كل من الإسلام والمسيحية نهوا عن قتل النفس التى حرمها الله إلا بالحق فإن السلوك المنحرف لبعض المواطنين يرتكبون معصية مخالفة أمر الخالق سبحانه وتعالى فيختلفون ويقتل أحدهم الأخر وسرعان ما يتلقف الخبثاء من دعاة الفتنة الفرصة ليشعلوا حريقاً وطبعاً يحدث هذا لو كان طرفى الشجار والقتل مسلمين ومسيحيين . وعندما تتحرك الدولة تقبض على طرفى الشجار تاركة المحرضين الذين يستحقون الحكم بالإعداد لما يقترفوه فى حق الوطن .
أن المحرضين على الفتنة للأسف الشديد يفتتن بهم البعض ويعتبروهم قادة للمجتمع وهم يستغلون سذاجتنا وجهلنا بأمور ديننا لتحقيق مأربهم الشخصية أو مأرب من يستقون بهم من الخارج والهدف واحد تمزيق مصر 
اليوم نشاهد وجود فتنة بين الكنيسة الأرثوزكسية والأدفنتست أو السبتيين أو شهود يهوه أو البروتستانت سميهم كما شئت ولكنها فتنة جديدة تطل برأسها .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بدون تعليق من المصرى اليوم
نائب بطريرك الكاثوليك: الدولة الدينية خطر وسيطرة رجال الدين على الحكم كارثة 

  كتب   رجب رمضان    ٣/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٩ 


قلتة 
حذر الأنبا يوحنا قلتة، نائب بطريرك الأقباط الكاثوليك فى مصر، من خطورة قيام ما يسمى «الدولة الدينية»، مؤكداً أنها خطر يهدد المجتمع بأكمله، وأعلن عن رفضه عمل رجال الدين بالسياسة، 

لافتاً إلى أنهم لا يصلحون للحكم والسياسة، لأنهم إذا أقدموا على هذا سيفشلون، وقال إن التاريخ القديم والمعاصر أثبتا فشل الدول الدينية فى البلاد التى قامت بها.

واعتبر يوحنا ـ خلال اللقاء الفكرى الذى نظمته الهيئة القبطية الإنجيلية للخدمات الاجتماعية فى الإسكندرية، أمس الأول، تحت عنوان «نحن والآخر» ـ أن رجال الدين سواء المسلمين أو المسيحيين، مهمتهم الرئيسية هى النصح والإرشاد والإفتاء وتوضيح الحقائق فقط وليس العمل بالسياسة، لأن اختلاط الفكر الدينى بالسياسى يؤدى إلى كوارث، 

مشيراً إلى أن مصر لن تتقدم إلا بتحجيم دور رجال الدين المسلمين والمسيحيين فى دور العبادة ليقتصر دور شيخ الأزهر على المسجد والبابا على الكنيسة.

وطالب يوحنا بضرورة استعادة الرأى العام من براثن تأثير رجال الدين المسلمين والمسيحيين، لأن الذى يحكم الرأى العام حالياً هو رجال الدين من الطرفين للأسف الشديد، 

مؤكداً: «لو قال البابا شنودة مثلاً إن الشمس تشرق من المغرب فإن ٩٠٪ من الأقباط سيوافقونه الرأى وكذلك الحال مع شيخ الأزهر». 

وأضاف يوحنا أن المجتمع يعيش حالياً سطحية وتفاهات وإسفافاً، وأن المسلمين والأقباط من أتباع الديانات الإبراهيمية على السواء مغرورون ويعتقدون أنهم يملكون الله فى جيوبهم، محذراً من ضياع القيم الدينية والروحية، التى هى فى طريقها فعلاً إلى الاندثار نهائياً، ولابد من التدخل لإنقاذها.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مؤكداً: «لو قال البابا شنودة مثلاً إن الشمس تشرق من المغرب فإن ٩٠٪ من الأقباط سيوافقونه الرأى وكذلك الحال مع شيخ الأزهر».



*الأقباط ممكن يصدقوا البابا بتاعهم ولكن مش بهذه السهولة أن 90% من المسلمين
حيصدقوا شيخ الأزهر
لو قال أن الشمس حتشرق من المغرب

وأكيد أكتر من 99.99* *% حيكدبوه*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اشتباكات بين رهبان دير المحرق وأسرة بسبب خلاف على ملكية فيلا فى أسيوط

  كتب   ممدوح ثابت    ٦/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٩ 
وقعت اشتباكات حادة بين رهبان دير المحرق فى أسيوط وأفراد الأسرة المقيمة داخل فيلا حليم باشا دوس، أمس، بسبب الخلاف على أحقية كل منهما فى ملكية الفيلا.

كان نحو ٢٥ من رهبان الدير قد احتشدوا بزيهم الكنسى وسط حديقة الفيلا، للمطالبة باستعادة الفيلا من الأسرة التى تقيم فيها، على اعتبار أنها وقف تابع للدير، فيما اعترض أفراد أسرة عطية سدرة المقيمة فى الفيلا، الرهبان وطالبوهم بالخروج منها، فوقعت المشاجرة بينهما، وسط تواجد ضعيف من الشرطة، على حد قول أفراد من الطرفين، لمعاينة الفيلا المتنازع عليها.

انتقد الرهبان موقف الشرطة السلبى، والذى ترتب عليه تصاعد الأزمة التى وصلت إلى حد التشابك بالأيدى بين الطرفين.

وقال جميل عطية، أحد أفراد الأسرة المسيحية، إن عددا من الرهبان اعتدى عليهم أثناء معاينة الشرطة للفيلا، «فتبادلنا معهم الاعتداءات»، وأشار جميل إلى أنهم يقيمون فى الفيلا التى تبلغ مساحتها نحو ٢٤٠٠ متر، ويقدر ثمنها بحوالى ٥٠ مليون جنيه، منذ نحو ٧٠ عاما، مؤكداً أنهم أبلغوا الشرطة وحرروا محضراً بالواقعة برقم ٤٥٥٨ لسنة ٢٠٠٩، وقد أكدوا فيه امتلاكهم الفيلا منذ عشرات السنين، بينما يحاول الرهبان طردهم منها بحجة أنها وقف للدير.

وطالبت جهات أمنية مسؤولة، الطرفين، بحل النزاع فيما بينهما عن طريق القضاء، فى ظل تمسكهما بأحقيتهما فى الفيلا، بناء على مستندات وأوراق حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على نسخة منها، تُبين أن الأسرة المسيحية تسكن فى الفيلا منذ عام ١٩٤٢، بينما أوراق الرهبان تؤكد أن الفيلا وقف للدير.

وأكد القمص باخوميوس المحرقى، وكيل الدير، لـ «المصرى اليوم» أن التجمع الرهبانى الموجود فى حديقة الفيلا سببه التصدى لمحاولة الاستيلاء على أوقاف الدير من قبل مافيا الأراضى بأسيوط.

وقال: «قررنا تخصيص عدد من الرهبان للتواجد داخل أرض وقف الدير للدفاع عنه، بعد علمنا بأن الخفير حارس الدير ويدعى عطية سدرة، قد مات منذ شهور ويعتزم أولاده بيع الفيلا بأوراق غير مسجلة أو حقيقية».

وأكد باخوميوس، أن هذه المشكلة تقف وراءها أطراف نعلمها وسوف تترتب عليها مشاكل كثيرة إذا لم يتم تداركها.


يا ترى من هم الأطراف التى يشير اليهم باخوميوس

----------


## سيد جعيتم

هذا تقرير أمريكى عن تعداد السكان فى مصر وأن نسبة المسلمين منهم 95 %
وقد سبق فى مشاركات سابقة ومنها مشاركة للأستاذ / سيد حسن أن قال أن على الأقلية الأعتراف بحقوق الأغلبية والعكس صحيح أيضاً . عموماً هذا نص التقرير المنشور فىا جريدة المصرى اليوم .
تقرير أمريكى: المسلمون يمثلون ٩٥% من سكان مصر.. و«الأقليات الدينية» لا تتجاوز ٥%

  كتب   واشنطن – «أمريكا إن أرابيك» كتب – عمرو بيومى    ٩/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٩ 
كشف تقرير أمريكى صادر عن مركز «بيو»، الذى يعد أحد أعرق المراكز البحثية الأمريكية، عن أن المسلمين فى مصر يشكلون الآن حوالى «٩٥%» من سكانها.

وأوضح التقرير، الصادر أمس الأول - الذى نشرته وكالة «أمريكا إن أربيك» أمس - أن نسبة المسلمين فى مصر وصلت إلى ٩٤.٦%، من إجمالى التعداد السكانى للجمهورية، بينما تشكل الأقليات الدينية وعلى رأسها المسيحيون نسبة «٥.٤%»، أى ما يعادل «٤.٥ مليون» شخص من تعداد ٨٣ مليون نسمة.

فى المقابل، رفضت الكنيسة المصرية الاعتداد بهذا التقرير، من حيث النتائج أو الأسلوب، حيث شدد القمص صليب متى ساويرس، عضو المجلس الملى العام، كاهن كنيسة الجيوشى، على أن المسيحيين «ليسوا أقلية دينية»، كما وصفهم التقرير، وأنهم مصريون لهم كل الحقوق وعليهم جميع الواجبات.

وأوضح ساويرس أن المسيحيين فى مصر يتراوح أعدادهم، كما ذكر البابا شنودة، ما بين ١٢ مليوناً و١٥ مليون مواطن، أى حوالى ١٣% من عدد سكان مصر - حسب ساويرس - مشيراً إلى أن الأقباط فقط يمثلون أكثر من ضعف الرقم الذى ذكره التقرير.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مازالت الوحدة الوطنية معرضة للخطر حتى بين المسيحيين وبعضهم وهذا لا يصب فى صالح الوطن 
من المصرى اليوم 
الكنيسة الإنجيلية تؤكد اعتناق «رُبع» الأرثوذكس لفكرها وتصف بقاء الأنبا يؤانس بـ«صفعة ضد أساقفة التكفير»

  كتب   عمرو بيومى    ١٠/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٩ 


البياضى 
ذكرت قيادات من الكنيسة الإنجيلية أن عدد الأعضاء المنتمين لها تضاعف فى السنوات الماضية عدة مرات، مؤكدة انتماء أكثر من ربع الأرثوذكس «نحو مليونى شخص» للفكر الإنجيلى، فى نفس الوقت الذى يواظبون فيه على الحضور فى كنائسهم القبطية، فيما رحبت قيادات الكنيستين الإنجيلية والكاثوليكية باستمرار الأنبا يؤانس فى موقعه سكرتيراً شخصياً للبابا شنودة، واصفة هذا الأمر بـ«الصفعة ضد مروجى الشائعات وأساقفة التكفير والتخاصم».

كان البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، قد نفى شائعة إقالة يؤانس، مؤكداً أنه «على العين والراس».

وأكدت القيادات أن هذا النفى طمأنها على وجود معسكر «التفاهم والعقلانية» بالقرب من البابا، وعدم انفراد من سمتهم بـ«أساقفة التكفير والتخاصم» بالسكرتارية، واصفين الأنبا يؤانس بـ«رجل الصلاة الذى يسعى دائماً للتقريب بين الكنائس كلها، وإيضاح الصور المغلوطة التى يحاول البعض إيصالها للبابا». 

وكشف الدكتور القس إكرام لمعى، رئيس لجنة الإعلام والنشر بالكنيسة الإنجيلية، عن أن عدد الأرثوذكس المنتمين للفكر الإنجيلى داخل الكنائس الأرثوذكسية تعدى الـ٢ مليون شخص، أى أكثر من رُبع عدد الأرثوذكس فى مصر - حسب تقديره، قائلاً: لذلك أصبحت السيطرة عليهم صعبة، وهذه هى المشكلة الحقيقية التى تعانى منها الكنيسة القبطية.

وأرجع لمعى الهجرة الجماعية من فكر الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية إلى فكر الكنيسة الإنجيلية، إلى «الجمود والانغلاق والفكر المتشدد الذى تنتهجه»، معتبراً أن مؤتمرات تثبيت العقيدة التى تنظمها الكنيسة القبطية كل عام تؤدى إلى «تشتيت العقيدة».

 وقال: «الأسلوب الهجومى والمتشدد الذى يتبعه الأنبا بيشوى فى هذا المؤتمر يدفع الشباب إلى النفور من هذا الفكر»، مشيراً إلى أن اختيار البابا هذا التوقيت بالذات وإعلانه كامل ثقته فى الأنبا يؤانس على الملأ هو «صفعة لمروجى الشائعات وإشارة واضحة إلى معسكر التشدد الذى يمثله بعض الأساقفة القريبين من البابا، بالتوقف والتزام الهدوء والكف عن المهاترات وتهييج الشعب». 

وشدد على أن البابا شنودة «يتمتع بحنكة سياسية كبيرة نعترف له بها، ونشكره عليها»، منوهاً بأن «حديثه الأخير طمأننا على استمرار الحوار بين الكنائس وعدم استقلال المتشددين بالكنيسة القبطية، بما تمثله من تاريخ، وأظهر الكنيسة القبطية بصورة طيبة فى عيون الجميع». 

وأيد الدكتور الأب رفيق جريش، المتحدث باسم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، كلام لمعى، وقال إن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تتعامل فى حوارها المسكونى «التقريب بين المذاهب المسيحية» مع الكنائس الأخرى، لافتاً إلى أنه «من المفترض أن من يمثلون كنائسهم فى هذه الحوارات لا يحملون أفكاراً شخصية معادية للآخر لأنهم يعبرون عن كنائسهم»، معرباً عن أمنيته بالسلام للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية «حتى يتم الحوار على أساس الأخوة والتفاهم».

----------


## atefhelal

سلسلة مقالات فى صميم الموضوع المطروح للدكتور يوسف زيدان تم نشرها فى جريدة المصرى اليوم .. أرشحها للقراءة وهى :

*شر البدء وشرور المنتهى*
*تحصيل الفلوس بالجزية أو بالمكوس*
*القبطية صناعة عربية إسلامية*
*المتأسلمون والمتأقبطون*
*الفرقة الأرثوذكسية الناجية*
*كما يمكن متابعة المقالات الباقية فى نفس السلسلة وهما مقالتان يوم الأربعاء القادم والأربعاء الذى يليه فى جريدة "المصرى اليوم " إن أحيانا الله ...*

----------


## القواس

*نيران الفتنة الطائفية تشتعل مجددا فى ديروط.. أقارب الفتاة تجمهروا وحرقوا صيدليات ومحالا ومجمع كنائس.. والمحافظ ومدير أمن أسيوط يطالبون الأهالى بالتهدئة 


طالب اللواء نبيل العزبى محافظ أسيوط القيادات الشعبية والمجلس المحلى وأعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى بمدينة ديروط تهدئة الأوضاع وامتصاص غضب الشباب المسلم، محذرا من تأثير هذه الأزمة على مركز ديروط ككل والمسلمين على وجه التحديد. 

وطالب مدير الأمن- الذى حضر جزءا من الاجتماع- القيادات بأن يقوموا بواجبهم وأن ينهوا القضية وعدم التصريح بأى حديث للصحافة أو وسائل الإعلام، وشدد مسئولو الأجهزة الأمنية فى جميع تصريحاتهم على أن ما حدث هو مجرد حماس للشباب ومحاولة للمعارضة، استغلال الفرصة لإشعال الأحداث.

وحضر الاجتماع أعضاء من المجلس المحلى ومجلس المحافظة على رأسهم محمد فهمى رئيس المجلس المحلى لمحافظة أسيوط، وقيادات الحزب الوطنى بالمحافظة والمركز، وطالبت القيادات المحلية الأجهزة الأمنية أن ينهوا القضية بالإفراج عن أهالى الفتاة التى كان شباب مسيحى اغتصبها من قبل المحبوسين حاليا على ذمة القضية، وإنهاء القضية بحضور القيادات المحلية والتنفيذية وحماية للهدوء، وانتقدت القيادات المحلية ممن حضروا الاجتماع طريقة تعامل الأمن مع القضية والأهالى منذ البداية.

ومازالت الشرطة تحاصر المدينة وتفرض كردونا أمنيا على بعض المناطق التى جرى فيها عملية الشغب، وذكر شاهد عيان أن الأهالى قاموا بمحاولة حرق كنيستى المطرانية وأخرى بوسط المدينة، وحرق عدد من الصيدليات، منها صيدلية رمسيس المجاورة لمسجد طوسون أبو جنوب شمال المدينة، وعدد من السيارات والمنازل للمسيحيين فى أطراف المدينة.

وكان أهالى الفتاة المسلمة التى تعرضت للاغتصاب تجمهروا صباح اليوم أمام محكمة ديروط بعد سماعهم تأجيل قاضى المعارضات جلسة المتهمين إلى السبت المقبل وتجديد الحبس لهم رغم أنهم كانوا ينتظرون نظر القضية بعد يومين أو ثلاثة، وانضم طلاب المعهد الدينى، وأفراد من مناطق أخرى إلى المتظاهرين أمام المحكمة، وتزامن ذلك مع خروج عدد من المدارس الفنية القريبة من المحكمة.

وكشف شاهد عيان حضر الحادث أن عائلة حسونة التى تنتمى إليها الفتاة تمتلك قطعة أرض مبانى دخلت فى كردون المبانى منذ سنوات، وتريد كنسية العذراء الملاصقة لهذه الأرض الاستيلاء عليها بأى ثمن، نظرا لأن الكنسية لا تمتلك سوى باب واحد فى مدخلها من الجهة الثانية، وأن هذه الأرض سوف تكون بمثابة منفذ هام لفتح باب آخر.

وفشلت الكنيسة فى الحصول على أى قطعة أرض بالشراء وبأى طرق أخرى من عائلة حسونة، حتى وصل بهم الأمر- حسب الشاهد- إلى أن قاموا باستغلال علاقة الشاب القبطى بابنة العائلة وأوعزوا إليه بتصويرها فى أوضاع مخلة وتهديدها وتهديد عائلتها بهذا، وذلك من أجل الضغط على عائلة حسونة لترك أرضهم للكنيسة أو بيعها لهم، وكان ما كان من جريمة قتل لوالد الشاب واغتصاب الفتاة، وحبس لأهالى الفتاة.
وأكد شاهين كيلانى عضو مجلس الشعب عن المدينة– وطنى– أن الأوضاع تم تهدئتها وأن هناك من حاول استغلال غضب الأهالى وزيادة الاضطرابات، مشيرا إلى أنهم تحركوا منذ بداية القضية قبل أسبوع ويبذلون جهودا كبيرة لاحتواء الموقف وتم الآن اتخاذ إجراءات وبحضور قيادات شعبية وتنفيذية من المدينة والمحافظة لمحاصرة المشكلة.*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *نيران الفتنة الطائفية تشتعل مجددا فى ديروط.. أقارب الفتاة تجمهروا وحرقوا صيدليات ومحالا ومجمع كنائس.. والمحافظ ومدير أمن أسيوط يطالبون الأهالى بالتهدئة 
> 
> 
> طالب اللواء نبيل العزبى محافظ أسيوط القيادات الشعبية والمجلس المحلى وأعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى بمدينة ديروط تهدئة الأوضاع وامتصاص غضب الشباب المسلم، محذرا من تأثير هذه الأزمة على مركز ديروط ككل والمسلمين على وجه التحديد. 
> 
> وطالب مدير الأمن- الذى حضر جزءا من الاجتماع- القيادات بأن يقوموا بواجبهم وأن ينهوا القضية وعدم التصريح بأى حديث للصحافة أو وسائل الإعلام، وشدد مسئولو الأجهزة الأمنية فى جميع تصريحاتهم على أن ما حدث هو مجرد حماس للشباب ومحاولة للمعارضة، استغلال الفرصة لإشعال الأحداث.
> 
> وحضر الاجتماع أعضاء من المجلس المحلى ومجلس المحافظة على رأسهم محمد فهمى رئيس المجلس المحلى لمحافظة أسيوط، وقيادات الحزب الوطنى بالمحافظة والمركز، وطالبت القيادات المحلية الأجهزة الأمنية أن ينهوا القضية بالإفراج عن أهالى الفتاة التى كان شباب مسيحى اغتصبها من قبل المحبوسين حاليا على ذمة القضية، وإنهاء القضية بحضور القيادات المحلية والتنفيذية وحماية للهدوء، وانتقدت القيادات المحلية ممن حضروا الاجتماع طريقة تعامل الأمن مع القضية والأهالى منذ البداية.
> 
> ...



ومن أدرانا أن كل ما يحث في الصعيد الآن
زيارة جمال مبارك للصعيد
والحادث المدبر (إحتمال لا يمكن إستبعاده) لقطار العياط
قال إييه القطار صدم جاموسه
ووقف علشان كده
ربنا يوقف نموكم
قد يكون كل هذا سيناريو
من سيناريوهات بعضهم
لغرض ما في نفس يعقوب
وما أدراك من هو يعقوب
 ::-s:  :2:  ::-s: 






من مواضيعي الطازه بنار الفرن
كلمات متقاطعة عذرا أقصد عناوين متقاطعة حلها لو أنت شاطر 
 دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> سلسلة مقالات فى صميم الموضوع المطروح للدكتور يوسف زيدان تم نشرها فى جريدة المصرى اليوم .. أرشحها للقراءة وهى :
> 
> *شر البدء وشرور المنتهى*
> *تحصيل الفلوس بالجزية أو بالمكوس*
> *القبطية صناعة عربية إسلامية*
> *المتأسلمون والمتأقبطون*
> *الفرقة الأرثوذكسية الناجية*
> *كما يمكن متابعة المقالات الباقية فى نفس السلسلة وهما مقالتان يوم الأربعاء القادم والأربعاء الذى يليه فى جريدة "المصرى اليوم " إن أحيانا الله ...*


الأستاذ المهندس/ عاطف هلال
اشكرك على هذا الطرح وأكيد سأدخل لهذه الموضوعات حتى أستفيد وأضيف الجديد لمعلوماتى . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مرحباً بالدكتور / القواس



> نيران الفتنة الطائفية تشتعل مجددا فى ديروط.. أقارب الفتاة تجمهروا وحرقوا صيدليات ومحالا ومجمع كنائس.. والمحافظ ومدير أمن أسيوط يطالبون الأهالى بالتهدئة


ما حدث فى ديروط يندى له الجبين ويثبت أن هناك يد قوية تلقى بالوقود على نار الفتنة الطائفية .




> محذرا من تأثير هذه الأزمة على مركز ديروط ككل والمسلمين على وجه التحديد.


الحقيقة مش فاهم قصدهم أيه من هذه العبارة فهى تخفى فى ثناياها الكثير وقد يستغل البعض هذا التعبير فى إذكاء نار الفتنة 





> وطالب مدير الأمن- الذى حضر جزءا من الاجتماع- القيادات بأن يقوموا بواجبهم وأن ينهوا القضية وعدم التصريح بأى حديث للصحافة أو وسائل الإعلام، وشدد مسئولو الأجهزة الأمنية فى جميع تصريحاتهم على أن ما حدث هو مجرد حماس للشباب ومحاولة للمعارضة، استغلال الفرصة لإشعال الأحداث.


المسئولين يذكرونى بالنعامة عندما تضع رأسها فى الرمال حتى لا ترى الصياد ظناً منها أنه لا يراه طالما هى لا تراه ( شر البلية ما يضحك )



> وحضر الاجتماع أعضاء من المجلس المحلى ومجلس المحافظة على رأسهم محمد فهمى رئيس المجلس المحلى لمحافظة أسيوط، وقيادات الحزب الوطنى بالمحافظة والمركز، وطالبت القيادات المحلية الأجهزة الأمنية أن ينهوا القضية بالإفراج عن أهالى الفتاة التى كان شباب مسيحى اغتصبها من قبل المحبوسين حاليا على ذمة القضية، وإنهاء القضية بحضور القيادات المحلية والتنفيذية وحماية للهدوء، وانتقدت القيادات المحلية ممن حضروا الاجتماع طريقة تعامل الأمن مع القضية والأهالى منذ البداية.


لا أعرف كيف أقتنع الأهالى بأمكانية الأفراج عن أهل الفتاة أو كيف أقنعوهم بذلك . دائماً الحقيقة افضل ولو أنى أعذر أهل الفتاة فى الدفاع عن شرفهم إلا أن القتل جريمة قانونية تتخذ ضدها إجراءات .




> ومازالت الشرطة تحاصر المدينة وتفرض كردونا أمنيا على بعض المناطق التى جرى فيها عملية الشغب، وذكر شاهد عيان أن الأهالى قاموا بمحاولة حرق كنيستى المطرانية وأخرى بوسط المدينة، وحرق عدد من الصيدليات، منها صيدلية رمسيس المجاورة لمسجد طوسون أبو جنوب شمال المدينة، وعدد من السيارات والمنازل للمسيحيين فى أطراف المدينة.


طبعاً كده أخذ عاطل مع باطل وقد سمعت أن الكثير من محال ومنازل المسلمين أيضاً أضيرة ونحن ضد هذا المسلك وهنا أسأل الم يكن الأمن يتوقع حدوث هذا ؟ 



> وكان أهالى الفتاة المسلمة التى تعرضت للاغتصاب


هذه الفتاة تستحق القتل عشرة مرات فمن الواضح أنها كانت على علاقة أثمة بهذا الرجل 





> وكشف شاهد عيان حضر الحادث أن عائلة حسونة التى تنتمى إليها الفتاة تمتلك قطعة أرض مبانى دخلت فى كردون المبانى منذ سنوات، وتريد كنسية العذراء الملاصقة لهذه الأرض الاستيلاء عليها بأى ثمن، نظرا لأن الكنسية لا تمتلك سوى باب واحد فى مدخلها من الجهة الثانية، وأن هذه الأرض سوف تكون بمثابة منفذ هام لفتح باب آخروفشلت الكنيسة فى الحصول على أى قطعة أرض بالشراء وبأى طرق أخرى من عائلة حسونة، حتى وصل بهم الأمر- حسب الشاهد- إلى أن قاموا باستغلال علاقة الشاب القبطى بابنة العائلة وأوعزوا إليه بتصويرها فى أوضاع مخلة وتهديدها وتهديد عائلتها بهذا، وذلك من أجل الضغط على عائلة حسونة لترك أرضهم للكنيسة أو بيعها لهم، وكان ما كان من جريمة قتل لوالد الشاب واغتصاب الفتاة، وحبس لأهالى الفتاة.


صعب تصديق أن هذا المسلك المشين كان بإيعاز من الكنيسة ولكن إذا ثبت هذا فعلاً فأقول وأذكر بوجود متطرفين جداً فى الجانب المسيحى يستقون بالخارج كما يوجد لدينا نحن المسلمين أيضاً متطرفين .
المشكلة هذا المسلك الجديد على أهل الصعيد والذى يحدث كل فترة فا العرض والشرف لهم الأولوية الأولى فى الصعيد بصفة خاصة ومصر كلها بصفة عامة وهذا السلوك كنا لا نسمع عنه فى الصعيد حتى بين أهل الديانة الواحدة فماذا حدث الأن ؟
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> ومن أدرانا أن كل ما يحث في الصعيد الآن
> زيارة جمال مبارك للصعيد
> والحادث المدبر (إحتمال لا يمكن إستبعاده) لقطار العياط
> قال إييه القطار صدم جاموسه
> ووقف علشان كده
> ربنا يوقف نموكم
> قد يكون كل هذا سيناريو
> من سيناريوهات بعضهم
> لغرض ما في نفس يعقوب
> ...


هذا الحادث الخاص بالفتاة المسلمة والشاب المسيحى من الخطورة بمكان . أما حادث قطار الصعيد الأخير فى عرباتن الغلابة ( عربات الدرجة الثالثة ) فقد أحزننى بالفعل . لنرفع أكفنا ونتلواالفاتحة على أرواح شهداء القطار .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

إطلاق نار على مسيحيين في قنا يقتل 7 بينهم شرطي مسلم ويصيب 9 بعد ‏قداس عيد الميلاد
عمـر حسـانين
المصور:

احتشاد جماهيري أمام كنيسة العذراء بالوراق بعد تسرب...

المزيد

شهدت مدينة نجع حمادي في الحادية عشرة والنصف من مساء أمس جريمة ‏طائفية بشعة ،أسفرت عن مقتل 6 مسيحيين وفرد شرطة مسلم وإصابة 9 ‏مسيحيين آخرين ،وذلك أثناء تجمعات لمسيحيين ،بمناسبة الاحتفالات بأعياد ‏الميلاد .‏

وقالت وزارة الداخلية في بيان صدر عنها فجر اليوم، أنه في حوالي الساعة ‏‏11,30 مساء من السادس من يناير الجاري، أطلق مجهول يرافقه آخران، ‏كانوا يستقلون سيارة، أعيرة نارية على مواطنين مسيحيين في موقعين ‏تجاريين في مدينة نجع حمادى التابعة لمحافظة قنا مستغلاً تجمعات ‏المواطنين المسيحيين بمناسبة الإحتفال بعيد الميلاد.‏

وأضاف البيان أنه في طريق هروبه عاود إطلاق النار على بعض المتواجدين ‏أمام دير «الأنبا بضابا» الموجود في منطقة زراعية متاخمة لمدينة نجع ‏حمادي (حيث كان المترددون عليه متواجدين للتهنئة دون إقامة قداس) ‏وأسفر الحادث عن مقتل 6 مسيحيين وإصابة 9 مسيحيين آخرين، كما قتل ‏عريف شرطة "مسلم" كان يتولى خدمة امنية .‏
‏ ‏
وأوضح البيان أن أقوال مبدئية تواترت لشهود عيان أن الجانى له سوابق ‏إجرامية جنائية، يدعى «محمد أحمد حسين» وشهرته "حمام الكمونى"، وهو ‏ما إتفق مع المعلومات التى توافرت لدى أجهزة الأمن فور وقوع الحادث.‏
‏ ‏
وإن هناك مؤشرات مبدئية تشير الى إرتباط الحادث بالتداعيات حول واقعة ‏إتهام شاب مسيحى بإغتصاب فتاة مسلمة في إحدى قرى محافظة قنا.‏
‏ ‏
واختتمت الداخلية تصريحها بانه تم على الفور تعزيز الإجراءات الأمنية وان ‏أجهزة البحث تتابع إجراءاتها المكثفة لضبط الجناة.. وأخطرت النيابة لمباشرة ‏التحقيق. ‏


هذا حادث اليم الإسلام والمسلمون بريئون منه . هذا حادث إجرامى كان المقصود منه الأنتقام من حادثة عتداء شاب مسيحيي على فتاة مسلمة وقد اشرنا اليه هنا فى موضوعنا فى حينه .
عموماً هذا خازوق جديد يدق فى نعش وحدتنا الوطنية التى تم التحفظ عليها فى نعش إنتظاراً لما تخبئه لنا الأيام .
كنت أنوى أن أدخل اليوم لتهنئة أخواننا المسيحيين بعيد القيامة ولكن هذا الحدث المأسوى فرض نفسه ونحن جميعاً كمسلمين ومسيحيين نرفض ما حدث ونرفض أن يتطور وعلى العقلاء فى هذه المرة التدخل الحقيقى لقطع الطريق على المتربصين بمصر ووحدتها وشعبها .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## mage

مصرية فرعونية قبطية اسلامية 
مصرية مسلمة اصحابي مسيحيين ربتني دميانة المسيحية علمتني سلوى في مدرستي علمني شوقي المسيحي كيفية الاختيار الصحيح حضروا معي دروس الدين ا لاسلامي وحضرت معهم دروس الدين المسيحي زرتهم وصليت في بيتهم اكلت من اكلهم احتضنتي سيسيل عندما كانت امي في المستشفى 
غنينا في افراحهم صلي على النبي معي في عملي وليد وبيشوى ، شاركوا في الدفاع عن ارض مصر رصاص الغدر لم يفرق بين مصري ومسيحي وارتوت ارض سيناء بدماء احمد المصري وبطرس المسيحي 

                وحدتنا الوطنية سماحة وسلام ** يحتار اللي يشوفها يجيب منين كلام  
                في الشدة بتشارك والفرحة بتبارك وده كله من حبك انتي يامصر السلام 

            يا أهل مصر احبكم مسلم مسيحي لايهم بل يهم انك مصري

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بارك الله فيك يا ابنتى الفاضلة 



> مصرية فرعونية قبطية اسلامية 
> مصرية مسلمة اصحابي مسيحيين ربتني دميانة المسيحية علمتني سلوى في مدرستي علمني شوقي المسيحي كيفية الاختيار الصحيح حضروا معي دروس الدين ا لاسلامي وحضرت معهم دروس الدين المسيحي زرتهم وصليت في بيتهم اكلت من اكلهم احتضنتي سيسيل عندما كانت امي في المستشفى 
> غنينا في افراحهم صلي على النبي معي في عملي وليد وبيشوى ، شاركوا في الدفاع عن ارض مصر رصاص الغدر لم يفرق بين مصري ومسيحي وارتوت ارض سيناء بدماء احمد المصري وبطرس المسيحي 
> 
> وحدتنا الوطنية سماحة وسلام ** يحتار اللي يشوفها يجيب منين كلام 
> في الشدة بتشارك والفرحة بتبارك وده كله من حبك انتي يامصر السلام 
> 
> يا أهل مصر احبكم مسلم مسيحي لايهم بل يهم انك مصري 
> مبارك يهنئ البابا شنودة والأقباط بعيد الميلاد


في اتصال هاتفي أجراه أمس‏,‏ هنأ الرئيس حسني مبارك قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية بعيد الميلاد المجيد.

.‏
وأعرب الرئيس مبارك ـ خلال الاتصال ـ عن خالص تمنياته للبابا وأقباط مصر بهذه المناسبة العطرة‏.‏ 

وقد رأس البابا شنودة مراسم الاحتفال بالعيد التي أقيمت بالكاتدرائية المرقسية في العباسية مساء أمس‏,‏ وامتدت حتي الساعات الأولي من صباح اليوم‏,‏ وعاونه في ذلك لفيف كبير من الأساقفة والمطارنة والقمامصة والمرتلين‏.‏
ويستقبل البابا اليوم كبار المسئولين الذين يتوافدون علي المقر البابوي للتهنئة بالعيد‏.‏
وحضر مراسم الاحتفال مندوبا عن الرئيس مبارك السيد سعيد كمال زادة كبير أمناء برئاسة الجمهورية‏,‏
كما حضره عدد من الوزراء والقيادات السياسية والتنفيذية والشعبية‏,‏ وممثلون للأحزاب والنقابات‏.‏
وشهدت الكنائس الأرثوذكسية علي مستوي الجمهورية الليلة الماضية إقبالا كبيرا من الإخوة الأقباط علي المشاركة في مراسم الاحتفال بالعيد‏.‏ كما حرص المسلمون علي تبادل التهاني مع إخوانهم بهذه المناسبة التي اختاروها عيدا لجميع المصريين‏.‏

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأهرام المسائى / الجمعة 8 يناير 2010
انتشار كثيف لقوات الأمن في محيط الحادث
‏فتنة نجع حمادي
أجهزة الأمن نجحت في تحديد الجناة
وضبط السيارة المستخدمة في الحادث
طنطاوي وشنودة‏:‏ أي أحداث فردية
لن تؤثر في العلاقات بين أبناء الوطن الواحد  
كتب ـ أسامة الهواري‏:‏


نجحت أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة قنا في تحديد هوية الجناة المتهمين في حادث إطلاق النار علي مجموعة من الأقباط أثناء خروجهم من مطرانية نجع حمادي في الساعات الأولي من صباح أمس‏.‏

في سياق متصل أكد فضيلة الإمام الأكبر الدكتور محمد سيد طنطاوي شيخ الأزهر وقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية أن أي أحداث فردية لن تؤثر علي عمق العلاقات التي تربط بين أبناء الوطن الواحد‏,‏ وقال طنطاوي كل عدوان نحن ترفضه وكل إساءة من إنسان الي آخر نرفضها‏..‏ لأن الشرائع السماوية كلها تأمر بعدم العدوان علي النفس البشرية فيما قال الباب شنودة إننا كلنا أبناء وطن واحد يهمنا سمعة هذا البلد وخيرها وسلامتها ودوام المحبة فيها‏,‏ وأشار الي الروابط التي تجمعه بشيخ الأزهر ووزير الأوقاف‏.‏

وفي السياق ذاته‏,‏ يتوجه المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام صباح اليوم يرافقه المستشار عادل السعيد النائب العام المساعد الي مدينة نجع حمادي لتفقد آثار الحادث‏.‏

من جانبهم أكدت القيادات الشعبية والتنفيذية بمحافظة قنا رفضها لتصرفات المأجورين الهادفة الي إحداث الفتنة بين عنصري الأمة معربين عن قناعتهم بأن تلك التصرفات لن تنال من أواصر الصلة التي تربط بين أبناء الوطن الواحد‏.‏

من جانبه صرح اللواء محمود جوهر مدير أمن قنا بأنه تم ضبط السيارة مرتكبة الحادث تحمل أرقام‏21576‏ ملاكي قنا كما أشارت التحريات الي أن مرتكبي الواقعة كل من مسجل خطر يدعي حمام الكموني وقرشي محمد علي وأحمد حسين العصي حيث قاد الأول عملية إطلاق النار والتخطيط للعملية‏.‏

وأوضح جوهر الذي يتابع فرق البحث أولا بأول بأن الساعات القليلة المقبلة قد تشهد عملية ضبط الجناة الذين يختبئون بمنطقة الزراعات بين مركزي فرشوط ونجع حمادي‏.‏

وكان حادث الاعتداء علي رواد الكنائس عقب احتفالهم بعيد الميلاد المجيد بمدينة نجع حمادي والذي أسفر عن مصرع ستة أقباط وجندي مسلم من قوات الأمن قد أثار استياء عدد كبير من رجال الدين المسلمين والمسيحيين وفي محاولة لوأد الفتنة انتقل عدد كبير من مسئولي الحكم المحلي بقنا وسوهاج والقيادات الأمنية بالداخلية إلي قنا للسيطرة علي الموقف قبل أن يشتعل خاصة أن عددا من المسيحيين اندفعوا وراء غضبهم وهاجموا مستشفي نجع حمادي العام وقذفوه بالحجارة‏.‏

أيضا جاء رد فعل المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام سريعا حيث كلف فريقا من المحققين للانتقال إلي مكان الحادث ومعاينته فور وقوعه والتحقيق في الواقعة في الوقت الذي يتوجه فيه اليوم بنفسه لزيارة نجع حمادي يرافقه المستشار عادل السعيد النائب العام المساعد ليقوم بالاشراف علي إجراءات التحقيق‏.‏

وقد قام أمس محسن النعماني محافظ سوهاج بزيارة لمطرانية الأقباط الأرثوذكس لتقديم التهنئة بعيد الميلاد‏,‏ وفور علمه بالواقعة قطع زيارته ورافقه الأنبا باخوم وعدد كبير من رجال الدين المسيحي في زيارتهم للمصابين ومحاولتهم تهدئة الفتنة‏.‏

وقد أكدت التقارير الطبية للمصابين الستة الذين تم تحويلهم من مستشفي نجع حمادي إلي مستشفي سوهاج الجامعي لكلية الطب أن حالاتهم العامة سيئة ولا يمكن استجوابهم وسوف تستكمل التقارير بواسطة اخصائي جراحة القلب والصدر وأخصائي جراحة العظام‏.‏

وفي مستشفي سوهاج الجامعي التقي مراسل الأهرام المسائي بثلاثة من المصابين وأقاربهم عقب خروجهم من حجرة العمليات بينما كان الثلاثة الآخرون داخل الحجرة‏.‏

قال المصاب شنودة منير شهدي‏20‏ سنة دبلوم صناعي بصعوبة إنه عقب خروجه من كنيسة ماريو حنا بنجع حمادي توجه وبعض أصدقائه إلي شارع بورسعيد وعند وقوفهم للسلام علي بعض الاصدقاء الآخرين أمام شركة ملابس وتهنئة بعضهم البعض بعيد الميلاد المجيد‏,‏ فوجئوا بسيارة فيات بدون أرقام ينزل منها‏4‏ أشخاص ويطلقون عليهم النار مما أحدث اصابته وتم نقله لمستشفي نجع حمادي بموتوسيكل لتأخر وصول سيارة الاسعاف والدماء تنزف بغزارة مشيرا إلي أنه ليس له أعداء‏.‏

وقال ميشيل يوسف‏60‏ سنة بالمعاش والد المصاب ابراهم‏17‏ سنة طالب بالصف الثالث الثانوي انه عرف باصابة نجله من شقيقه الدكتور أمجد بمستشفي فرشوط والذي قال أنه اثناء سيره في الشارع سمع صوت طلقات نارية لا يعرف مصدرها فاتصل بشقيقه ابراهم فرد عليه الحقني أنا ملقي علي الرصيف ودمي يسيل فتوجهت إليه فورا وتم نقله لمستشفي نجع حمادي ومنها لمستشفي سوهاج الجامعي وقد دخل غرفة العمليات‏.‏

وقال نشأت مريد مجلع‏53‏ سنة مراقب صحي بنجع حمادي والد المصاب أبانوب‏18‏ سنة طالب بالصف الثالث الثانوي وكان خارجا من غرفة العمليات وفي حالة نوم بأنه كان وقت الحادث في البيت بعد العودة من الكنيسة وقد عرف إصابة ابنه الوحيد من الجيران فنزل لمستشفي نجع حمادي بالترنج والشبشب ولا يعرف ما حدث‏.‏

وأضافت والدة أبانوب‏52‏ سنة وكيلة اعدادي بانها كانت في البيت وقت الحادث ولم تستطع النزول مع والده ولكن جئت معه لمستشفي سوهاج الجامعي وقد زارنا محافظ سوهاج وطلب من إدارة المستشفي تقديم الرعاية الكاملة للمصابين ونقلهم من مستشفي الطوارئ الي القسم الاقتصادي ومستشفي سوهاج لم يقصر معنا‏.‏

وقال الدكتور جمال عبداللطيف عميد كلية طب سوهاج إن المصابين الستة حالتهم الصحية مستقرة والمستشفي يقدم لهم الرعاية الطبية الكاملة وسوف يتم نقل جميع المصابين للقسم الاقتصادي للحصول علي المزيد من الرعاية الصحية‏.‏

وفي رد واضح وسريع من الأهالي عقب الأحداث التي ضربت مدينتهم علي مدار الـ‏48‏ ساعة الماضية رفض أبناء نجع حمادي مسلمين وأقباطا بالصوت العالي محاولة إحداث فتنة طائفية بينهم من خلال فضائيات مأجورة تلهب ولا تطفيء نار الفتنة بين أبناء الشعب الواحد‏.‏

وأكد عدد من رؤساء المجالس الشعبية والمحلية في محافظة قنا ومدينة نجع حمادي والقري التابعة لها أن الأحداث لم تمنعهم من تقديم التهاني للأقباط في عيد الميلاد نظرا للروابط التي تجمع عنصري الأمة وقال نبيل الحفني رئيس المجلس المحلي لمحافظة قنا إن العلاقات ليست بين مسلم ومسيحي ولكنها بين إخوة عاشوا معا في وطن واحد يكفل الحب والأمان للجميع وقال إن ما حدث من قلة موتورة من الجانبين لا يعبر بأي حال من الأحوال عن واقع المجتمع وأن التصعيد الإعلامي لبعض القنوات المأجورة الي جانب الشائعات المغرضة كانت هي السبب الأكبر في زيادة حدة الأحداث في نجع حمادي

فيما وصف الدكتور خيرت عثمان أمين الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي في قنا أن ما شهدته المدينة لم يصدر سوي عن بعض من الخارجين علي القانون الذين استغلوا بعضا من حديثي السن لدفعهم لتحطيم المحلات التجارية وأن هذا العمل سواء للمسلمين أو الأقباط عمل غير مسئول وقال إنه متأكد من أن من قام بهذا العمل الجبان ليس مصريا لأنه لم يفرق بين صغير وكبير بين مسلم وقبطي وأن ما حدث ليس من المواطنة أو الدين أو الأخلاق قائلا إن المنفذ لابد أن يكون مأجورا لاحداث شقاق وفتنة بين عنصري الأمة ورفض أمين الحزب الوطني فكرة الربط بين أن يكون الضحايا قد راحوا بسبب أحداث أسيوط التي كانت قد انتهت منذ يومين بفرض تعويضات للمضارين محافظ قنا مجدي أيوب قال إن الواقعة غريبة جدا علي المجتمع في قنا الذي تسوده روح المحبة وهي روح متأصلة ويسعي كل السعي نحو الحفاظ علي هذه الروح‏.‏

ويؤكد راضي فراج رئيس الوحدة المحلية بقرية هو وصبري عبدالحافظ عضو المجلس المحلي أكدوا أنهم حرصوا علي زيارة إخوانهم الأقباط وكانت هناك حالة من الرفض الكامل قد أرتسمت علي وجوه أبناء نجع حمادي عقب الأحداث المؤسفة وطالبوا بسرعة ضبط الجناة وأي شخص يحاول إحداث فتنة داخل المجتمع المصري المتماسك أو شرخ جدار المحبة بينهم‏.‏

----------


## سيد جعيتم

استسلام المتهمين بقتل المصريين السبعة فى نجع حمادى

أعلنت وزارة الداخلية، أمس، أن مرتكبى هجوم «نجع حمادى»، وهم: محمد أحمد حسن الكومى، وقرشى أبوالحجاج محمد على، وهنداوى السيد محمد حسن، سلموا أنفسهم إلى أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة قنا، واعترفوا باشتراكهم فى الهجوم على المطرانية، مساء الأربعاء الماضى، وهو الهجوم الذى أسفر عن مصرع ٧ مصريين بينهم ٦ أقباط ومسلم وإصابة ٩ آخرين.أكدت «الداخلية»، أن الثلاثة، سلموا أنفسهم دون مقاومة، نتيجة إحكام أجهزة الأمن الحصار على المنطقة الزراعية، بين مركزى فرشوط ونجع حمادى، وإغلاق طريق الهروب المؤدى إلى الجبل الغربى، مشيرة إلى إحالتهم للنيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيق معهم خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة لمعرفة ملابسات الحادث.من جانبه، نفى الأنبا كيرلس، أسقف نجع حمادى، أن يكون مرتكبو الحادث سلموا أنفسهم...

----------


## the_chemist

> استسلام المتهمين بقتل المصريين السبعة فى نجع حمادى
> 
> أعلنت وزارة الداخلية، أمس، أن مرتكبى هجوم «نجع حمادى»، وهم: محمد أحمد حسن الكومى، وقرشى أبوالحجاج محمد على، وهنداوى السيد محمد حسن، سلموا أنفسهم إلى أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة قنا، واعترفوا باشتراكهم فى الهجوم على المطرانية، مساء الأربعاء الماضى، وهو الهجوم الذى أسفر عن مصرع ٧ مصريين بينهم ٦ أقباط ومسلم وإصابة ٩ آخرين.أكدت «الداخلية»، أن الثلاثة، سلموا أنفسهم دون مقاومة، نتيجة إحكام أجهزة الأمن الحصار على المنطقة الزراعية، بين مركزى فرشوط ونجع حمادى، وإغلاق طريق الهروب المؤدى إلى الجبل الغربى، مشيرة إلى إحالتهم للنيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيق معهم خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة لمعرفة ملابسات الحادث.من جانبه، نفى الأنبا كيرلس، أسقف نجع حمادى، أن يكون مرتكبو الحادث سلموا أنفسهم...


السلام عليكم

أستاذى الفاضل

هذه الحادثة يجب أن نأخذها في إطارها الصحيح

هؤلاء القتلة برغم عدم موافقتى علي فعلتهم وعلي تهورهم وعلي كل ما فعلوه

فيجب أيضاً أن نقول:

لماذا فعلوا ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فعلوا ذلك لأن مسيحى إغتصب فتاة مسلمة؟؟؟؟؟

جريمة شرف

ستقول هناك من المسلمين من يغتصب مسلمات؟

نعم ويتم أيضاً العقاب ولكن وسائل الإعلام لاتهتم "بمبدأ أصلهم مسلمين في بعض"

دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم
> 
> أستاذى الفاضل
> 
> هذه الحادثة يجب أن نأخذها في إطارها الصحيح
> 
> هؤلاء القتلة برغم عدم موافقتى علي فعلتهم وعلي تهورهم وعلي كل ما فعلوه
> 
> فيجب أيضاً أن نقول:
> ...


اسف على التأخير فى الرد .


> لماذا فعلوا ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> فعلوا ذلك لأن مسيحى إغتصب فتاة مسلمة؟؟؟؟؟


ولو أن جريمة الأغتصاب مخالفة لجميع الشراتئع السماوية وحتى الأرضية أو الذين لا دين لهم إلا أن فى بلادنا تأخذ هذه الأمور كما لا تؤخذ فى أى مكان فى العالم . حتى أن المسلم الذى يرتكب هذا الجرم يفتك به العامة وليس أهل الضحية فقط فما بالنا بصعيد مصر خاصة مع أختلاف الأديان . 
الأحتقان الموجود حالياً سجب أن يعالج من أساسه فلم تعد الكلمات الرنانه لرجال الدين ورجال السياسة تعالج ولا حتى تسكن . مصر بلدنا فلماذا يسكت المسئولين عن ما يحدث من فتن . نريد ضرب بيد من حديد على من يشعل الفتنة بالأفعال والكلمات التى تملاء الدنيا مستغله ما يحدث فى مصر للهجوم على مصر والإسلام ز بالأمس شاهدت مايكل منير على أحدى القنوات الأجنبية وهو يتفوه بكلمات كريهة كلها يستغل فيها ما يحدث فى مصر وأعتقد أنه من المحركين لما يحدث ولا أستبعد أن يكونوا ممن تخفوا فى عبأة الإسلام وحرضوا مرتكبى الحادث ليستغلوه بعد ذلك .
لى صديق مسيحى وكنت أحب أن اتناقش معه وكنت أحسبه من المعتدلين . قد رافق مجموعة من المصريين المغتربين  فى زيارتهم لبعض الكنائس والأديرة فى صعيد مصر قبل عيد الميلاد ولم يحضر من الرحلة إلا أمس فقط ولما قابلته وتمنيت له أن تكون رحلتهم كانت جميلة ففوجئت به يفترى بأنهم كانوا محاصرين ويقذفون بالحجارة وأشياء من هذا القبيل فسألته أكنت فى نجع حمادى قال : لا . فقلت له أنك تحاول أن تصور مصر على أنها كلها ساحة قتال وأن المسيحيين فيها محاصرين داخل أماكن عبادتهم وقلت له هذا هو الفكر الوارد من الخارج الذى يبذر بذور الشر ويتركها تنموا فى نفوسنا نحن المصريين ويرحلون ثم نتقاتل نحن .
يا سادة الأمية الدينية منتشرة فى صعيد مصر للمسيحيين والمسلميين وهى أرض خصبة يبدأون منه لزعزعة الأمن والأستقرار فبعد أن خابت سهامهم لاموضوع تجلى العذراء على كنسة الوراق ولم يجدوا أى تشاحن بين المسلمين والمسيحيين بل أن بعض المسلمين ذهبوا ليتبركوا بإطلالة العذراء تداركوا الموقف بفتنة نجع حمادى .
وهنا يجب أخذ الأمور بجدية وإذا كان رجال الدين من الجانبين يريدون وئد الفتنة التى تعدت مرحلة المهد عليهم التوجه بخطابهم الغير مسيس للناس ليقتنعوا أن العنف ليس من الدين وأن مصر هى بلدنا .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## the_chemist

> اسف على التأخير فى الرد .
> ولو أن جريمة الأغتصاب مخالفة لجميع الشراتئع السماوية وحتى الأرضية أو الذين لا دين لهم إلا أن فى بلادنا تأخذ هذه الأمور كما لا تؤخذ فى أى مكان فى العالم . حتى أن المسلم الذى يرتكب هذا الجرم يفتك به العامة وليس أهل الضحية فقط فما بالنا بصعيد مصر خاصة مع أختلاف الأديان . 
> الأحتقان الموجود حالياً سجب أن يعالج من أساسه فلم تعد الكلمات الرنانه لرجال الدين ورجال السياسة تعالج ولا حتى تسكن . مصر بلدنا فلماذا يسكت المسئولين عن ما يحدث من فتن . نريد ضرب بيد من حديد على من يشعل الفتنة بالأفعال والكلمات التى تملاء الدنيا مستغله ما يحدث فى مصر للهجوم على مصر والإسلام ز بالأمس شاهدت مايكل منير على أحدى القنوات الأجنبية وهو يتفوه بكلمات كريهة كلها يستغل فيها ما يحدث فى مصر وأعتقد أنه من المحركين لما يحدث ولا أستبعد أن يكونوا ممن تخفوا فى عبأة الإسلام وحرضوا مرتكبى الحادث ليستغلوه بعد ذلك .
> لى صديق مسيحى وكنت أحب أن اتناقش معه وكنت أحسبه من المعتدلين . قد رافق مجموعة من المصريين المغتربين  فى زيارتهم لبعض الكنائس والأديرة فى صعيد مصر قبل عيد الميلاد ولم يحضر من الرحلة إلا أمس فقط ولما قابلته وتمنيت له أن تكون رحلتهم كانت جميلة ففوجئت به يفترى بأنهم كانوا محاصرين ويقذفون بالحجارة وأشياء من هذا القبيل فسألته أكنت فى نجع حمادى قال : لا . فقلت له أنك تحاول أن تصور مصر على أنها كلها ساحة قتال وأن المسيحيين فيها محاصرين داخل أماكن عبادتهم وقلت له هذا هو الفكر الوارد من الخارج الذى يبذر بذور الشر ويتركها تنموا فى نفوسنا نحن المصريين ويرحلون ثم نتقاتل نحن .
> يا سادة الأمية الدينية منتشرة فى صعيد مصر للمسيحيين والمسلميين وهى أرض خصبة يبدأون منه لزعزعة الأمن والأستقرار فبعد أن خابت سهامهم لاموضوع تجلى العذراء على كنسة الوراق ولم يجدوا أى تشاحن بين المسلمين والمسيحيين بل أن بعض المسلمين ذهبوا ليتبركوا بإطلالة العذراء تداركوا الموقف بفتنة نجع حمادى .
> وهنا يجب أخذ الأمور بجدية وإذا كان رجال الدين من الجانبين يريدون وئد الفتنة التى تعدت مرحلة المهد عليهم التوجه بخطابهم الغير مسيس للناس ليقتنعوا أن العنف ليس من الدين وأن مصر هى بلدنا .
> اشكرك ودمت بخير


أستاذى الفاضل

كما قلتم فإن الخطاب الدينى من الطرفين لم يعد يؤثر في الناس

وتبادل الأحضان والقبلات بين القيادات الدينية أصبح نكتة نضحك عليها نحن المثقفين والعامة لأننا نعلم يقيناً أنها مثل محاورات أبو لمعة مع الخواجة بيجو كل طرف منهم يحضن الآخر ويبتسم وعندما تلفت له الكاميرات فجأة تجده شارداً في عالمه البعيد عن الجلسة

وتعلمون أن القلوب تفهم أكثر من العقول

سمعت القصة التى لايريدون نشرها من أناس يقيمون هناك في نفس البلدة

فتاة مسلمة أغراها شاب مسيحى بالحب وخلافه بالذهاب معه للكنيسة للتنصر وفي الطريق اغتصبها

فأصبحت المصيبة مصيبتين يا سيدى

فتاة مسلمة يريدون تنصيرها وجريمة اغتصابها

فقتلها أهلها وأقسموا أن يكون مقابل دمها 100 دم مسيحى والموضوع شغال من شهور ولم تكن هذه الحادثة هى الأولى بل كانت تتمة الـ 100 الموعودين

هذه هى القصة والعهدة علي الراوى

فيجب علي الكنيسة أن توقف حملات التنصير وجذب الفتيات بدعوى الحب والعشق

هذه هى النار التى زرعها قادة المسيحيين

يجعلون شبابهم يغرون الفتيات المسلمات بدعوى الحب وبعد ذلك إما الاغتصاب أو التنصير أو كليهما

دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذى الفاضل
> 
> كما قلتم فإن الخطاب الدينى من الطرفين لم يعد يؤثر في الناس
> 
> وتبادل الأحضان والقبلات بين القيادات الدينية أصبح نكتة نضحك عليها نحن المثقفين والعامة لأننا نعلم يقيناً أنها مثل محاورات أبو لمعة مع الخواجة بيجو كل طرف منهم يحضن الآخر ويبتسم وعندما تلفت له الكاميرات فجأة تجده شارداً في عالمه البعيد عن الجلسة
> 
> وتعلمون أن القلوب تفهم أكثر من العقول
> 
> سمعت القصة التى لايريدون نشرها من أناس يقيمون هناك في نفس البلدة
> ...


لا أعرف ماذا أقول 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## the_chemist

> لا أعرف ماذا أقول 
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم .
> اشكرك ودمت بخير


جريدة الجمهورية ليوم الأحد 17 يناير

المسلم والقبطي سواسية أمام القانون
الإعدام يهدد مرتكبي أحداث نجع حمادي.. واليوم محاكمة المسيحي بتهمة الاغتصاب
إحالة المتهمين إلي محكمة أمن الدولة العليا طواريء
النائب العام : الجريمة روعت المصريين وتخالف القيم الدينية والاجتماعية

كتب - خالد أمين وعبدالحكيم الأمير:

 أمر المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام بإحالة المتهمين الثلاثة في أحداث نجع حمادي التي راح ضحيتها ستة مسيحيين وعريف شرطة مسلم وإصابة 9 آخرين إلي محكمة أمن الدولة العليا طواريء بقنا. 
وجهت النيابة للمتهمين الثلاثة حمام الكموني وقرشي أبوالحجاج وهنداوي سيد حسن اتهامات استخدام القوة والعنف والترويع والإخلال بالأمن والنظام العام وتعريض سلامة المجتمع للخطر وقتل المجني عليهم عمداً مع سبق الإصرار والترصد.. والإصابة والتخريب. 
وأكد النائب العام أن الجريمة روعت كل المصريين وأشعلت نار الغضب وأن الذين ارتكبوها مجموعة من الخارجين علي القانون تجردوا من القيم الأخلاقية والدينية والاجتماعية بعد تأثرهم بواقعة اغتصاب طفلة مسلمة ومشاهدتهم للقطات مصورة لفتيات مسلمات في أوضاع مخلة وخادشة للحياء. 
وأكد مصدر مسئول بالنيابة العامة أن المتهمين الثلاثة يواجهون عقوبة الإعدام حسب مواد الإحالة والاتهامات التي وجهتها النيابة للمتهمين بناء علي اعترافاتهم وأدلة الاثبات من أقوال الشهود والتقارير الفنية. 
ومن ناحية أخري تبدأ محكمة جنايات قنا اليوم أولي جلساتها لمحاكمة جرجس بارومي جرجس "18 سنة" المتهم باغتصاب طفلة مسلمة.. ليكون الجميع أمام القانون سواسية. 

اليوم.. محاكمة المسيحي المتهم باغتصاب الطفلة المسلمة

تبدأ اليوم محكمة جنايات قنا أولي جلسات لمحاكمة جرجس بارومي جرجس "18 سنة" بائع متجول والمتهم باغتصاب الطفلة المسلمة يسرا "12 سنة" بالصف السادس الابتدائي بقرية الشقيفي بأبوتشت. 
تعقد الجلسة برئاسة المستشار محمود عبدالسلام عبدالرحيم وعضوية المستشارين أشرف إمام عبدالمطلب ومحمد محمد عبدالكريم بأمانة سر عاطف محمد وعبداللطيف عبدالحميد. 
تعود أحداث القضية إلي 18 نوفمبر الماضي إثر تلقي اللواء محمود جوهر مدير الأمن بلاغاً بقيام المتهم باستدراج المجني عليها إلي الزراعات واغتصابها وتمكنت أجهزة الأمن بإشراف اللواء محمد بدر مدير المباحث من ضبطه واحالته إلي النيابة التي وجهت له تهمتي اختطاف طفلة صغيرة ومواقعتها واغتصابها دون رضاها فأمر المستشار محمد عطية المحامي العام لنيابات شمال قنا باحالته إلي محاكمة جنائية عاجلة. 


هذه هى القضية ياسيدى الفاضل

الكنيسة تُدعم هؤلاء الشباب ليقوموا بهذه الأفعال ضد الفتيات المسلمات

وأؤكد

الكنيسة تدعم وتصرف لهم الأموال

تريد تأكيد 

أؤكد

----------


## سيد جعيتم

إذا لم نقدم حلول حقيقية ستظل الفتنة تزداد حتى نكون لبنان أخرى أو قل دولة مشتتة .
قدمنا كثيراً لمشاكل تواجه الأخوة المسيحيين وناقشنا بكل حيادية ولكننا كمسلمين تقابلنا ايضاً مشاكل يجب حلها ومنها .
1- الأستقواء بافعال جعلت من الجانب الأقل عدداً أكثر قوة من الأكثر عدداً من هذه الأفعال لإذا تعرض مسلم ممسيحى لمشكلة وذهبوا للشرطة فأول ما يقوله المسيحى أن ما يحدث يحدث لأننى مسيحى حتى أننا نجد الشرطة تأخذ جانبه خوفاً من ألصاق تهمة التحيز بهم كما يهددون دائماً باللجوء للكنيسة وسرعان ما يتحول التهديد لحقيقة فنجد تدخل ضاغط من رجال الكنيسة . 
2- الأستقواء بالخارج وللأسف استجابة مسيحيي الداخل لدعاوى مسيحى المهجر فقد لاقت استحسان فى نفوسهم والكنيسة لا تقف متفرجة ولكنها تدعم هذا الإتجاه وكم سالت نفسى عن هذا الأتجاه الجديد وقد كنا نعيش مسلمين ومسيحيين قبله فى وئام .
3- التعتيم على من يسلموا خاصة الفتيات بل وإعادة من فرت بدينها لذويها ولا ننسى حادثة وفاء قسطنطين وتسليمها للكنيسة ولا يعلمأحد ماذا حدث لها بعد ذلك.
4- القنوات المسيحية وبصفة خاصة قناة زكريا بطرس الذى يسب المسلمين ورسولهم علناً بحرية وكل ما تفعله الكنيسة رسمياً أنها لا علاقة لها به .
5- عدم سحب الجنسية المصرية من مايكل منير وأعوانه بل تفتح لهم صالات كبار الزوار عند زياراتهم التى لها اغراض لمصر ومقابلاتهم لكبار رجال الدولة رغم علمهم انهم رؤوس الفتنة .
6- دخول الكنيسة معترك السياسة وتأثيرها الواضح على واضعى القرار ونحن نرى المظاهرات والأعتصامات التى تحدث حديثاً بالكنائس بينما .
7- سمعنا اكثر من مرة عن اغتصاب مسلمات أو عن تصويرهم فى اوضاع مخلة وعن تحول بعضهم عن الإسلام وهروب بعضهم وكان هذا الأمر سابقاً من المستحيلات لأن الجميع كان يعلم أن فى حدوثه فتنة كبيرة وأن الأغلبية لن تسكت ولكن تعددت هذه الحوادث أخيراً يدل على أن هناك ما يحدث وأنه مدبر وأنهم علموا كيف يسحبون بساط الأحتجاج من تحت أقدام الأغلبية وكيف يكبلون قرارات اصحاب السلطة  وبالعكس عند تغيب فتاة مسيحية تقيم الكنيسة الدنيا .
يا سادة لم تعد الأحضان الباردة بين رجال الدين والأبتسامات الباهتة والتدخل حتى يمر الموقف بسلام من المسئولين يجدى . يجب أن يقف جميع الشرفاء من ابناء هذا الوطن على اختلاف دياناتهم وقفة رجل واحد وأن تناقش المشاكل على بوضوح وبشفافية وأن نضع أمام اعيننا وطننا مصر وأن نتذكر  الأيام الخوالى التى كان كل منا لا يتعدى حدوده ولا يعتدى على حرية الأخر .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*كل ذلك أستاذى الفاضل بسبب قوة كلمة الكنيسه* 
*ووقوفها دائما مدعمه لابناءها*
*اما نحن فما عاد يهم من هم فى وضع المسئوليه عن ذلك*
*لا الدين ولا أهله*
*وشاهدنا قضايا كثيره فى الايام الاخيره توضح ذلك*
*هل راينا تصريح واحد لشيخ الازهر مثلا يرفض ذلك*

*هم لايستطيعون سوى الميل للجانب المسيحى فى اى قضية تحسم*
*خوفا من ان يقال اننا نطهدهم* 
*وبالطبع لوقيل ذلك فالنتائج معروفه*

*الحل هو ان يعود الجميع اخوه كما كانو*
*ولكن كيف يتحقق هذا وهناك تدخلات خارجيه تهدف الى القضاء على هذه الوحده واثارة المشاكل والخلافات واثبات اننا نعاديه*


*تحياتى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> إذا لم نقدم حلول حقيقية ستظل الفتنة تزداد حتى نكون لبنان أخرى أو قل دولة مشتتة .
> قدمنا كثيراً لمشاكل تواجه الأخوة المسيحيين وناقشنا بكل حيادية ولكننا كمسلمين تقابلنا ايضاً مشاكل يجب حلها ومنها .
> 1- الأستقواء بافعال جعلت من الجانب الأقل عدداً أكثر قوة من الأكثر عدداً من هذه الأفعال لإذا تعرض مسلم ممسيحى لمشكلة وذهبوا للشرطة فأول ما يقوله المسيحى أن ما يحدث يحدث لأننى مسيحى حتى أننا نجد الشرطة تأخذ جانبه خوفاً من ألصاق تهمة التحيز بهم كما يهددون دائماً باللجوء للكنيسة وسرعان ما يتحول التهديد لحقيقة فنجد تدخل ضاغط من رجال الكنيسة . 
> 2- الأستقواء بالخارج وللأسف استجابة مسيحيي الداخل لدعاوى مسيحى المهجر فقد لاقت استحسان فى نفوسهم والكنيسة لا تقف متفرجة ولكنها تدعم هذا الإتجاه وكم سالت نفسى عن هذا الأتجاه الجديد وقد كنا نعيش مسلمين ومسيحيين قبله فى وئام .
> 3- التعتيم على من يسلموا خاصة الفتيات بل وإعادة من فرت بدينها لذويها ولا ننسى حادثة وفاء قسطنطين وتسليمها للكنيسة ولا يعلمأحد ماذا حدث لها بعد ذلك.
> 4- القنوات المسيحية وبصفة خاصة قناة زكريا بطرس الذى يسب المسلمين ورسولهم علناً بحرية وكل ما تفعله الكنيسة رسمياً أنها لا علاقة لها به .
> 5- عدم سحب الجنسية المصرية من مايكل منير وأعوانه بل تفتح لهم صالات كبار الزوار عند زياراتهم التى لها اغراض لمصر ومقابلاتهم لكبار رجال الدولة رغم علمهم انهم رؤوس الفتنة .
> 6- دخول الكنيسة معترك السياسة وتأثيرها الواضح على واضعى القرار ونحن نرى المظاهرات والأعتصامات التى تحدث حديثاً بالكنائس بينما .
> 7- سمعنا اكثر من مرة عن اغتصاب مسلمات أو عن تصويرهم فى اوضاع مخلة وعن تحول بعضهم عن الإسلام وهروب بعضهم وكان هذا الأمر سابقاً من المستحيلات لأن الجميع كان يعلم أن فى حدوثه فتنة كبيرة وأن الأغلبية لن تسكت ولكن تعددت هذه الحوادث أخيراً يدل على أن هناك ما يحدث وأنه مدبر وأنهم علموا كيف يسحبون بساط الأحتجاج من تحت أقدام الأغلبية وكيف يكبلون قرارات اصحاب السلطة  وبالعكس عند تغيب فتاة مسيحية تقيم الكنيسة الدنيا .
> ...



 :f2: 
فى الفرنسية يقولون شيرشي لافام
*Cherchez la femme*


وأنا أقول بالعربية
شيرشى لوباستير
*Cherchez* 

Le Pasteur

فالحل عنده
لو كان صالحا
 :f2: 




قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَىٰ غَنَمِي 
وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآرِبُ أُخْرَىٰ  

صدق الله العظيم



__________________________________________________



                                                     [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lj_Tp3P3d4"]*بص شوف الهنود* عملوها إزاى[/ame]                                                                       

بص شوف الهنـود عملوها إزاى 


              دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

----------


## the_chemist

*جريدة الجمهورية ليوم الأربعاء 20 يناير 2010* 

لك الله يا مصر
وفد الحريات الدينية الأمريكي..ضيف ثقيل بعد أحداث نجع حمادي
توقيت غريب يعيد للأذهان مبدأ الاستقواء بالخارج
الأقباط يتظاهرون أمام مقر بعثتنا بالأمم المتحدة
أحداث الفتنة في السودان ونيجيريا وراءها أصابع واشنطن
أين ذهب كلام الرئيس الأمريكي أوباما في جامعة القاهرة؟
كتب - محمد علي إبراهيم:

 لا أدري ماذا تخبيء الأقدار لمصر هذا العام؟ هل كتب علي هذا البلد الأمين أن يتحمل التآمر بشقيه الخارجي والداخلي؟ هل التقافز حول استقرارنا ومحاولة زرع كمائن وخمائر للعكننة وتعكير الصفو أصبح هدف كثيرين من أبناء هذا الوطن الذي مازال بعضهم يستقوي بالخارج علي أبناء بلده؟.. 
لا أحد ينكر في مصر أن هناك أعداء متربصين بنا ومنافسين يسعون لإزاحة مصر عن دورها الاقليمي في المنطقة الذي رسمته عوامل كثيرة كالموقع الجغرافي والحضارة والموارد البشرية للسكان وغيرها من المعطيات التي تمنح لمصر مكانة رائدة تضايق كثيرين.. 
مصر يطعنها أبناؤها الكتاب في الصحف الخاصة. وينتقدها رجال الدين الإسلامي المتشددون علي المنابر ويهجوها رجال الدين المسيحي المتعصبون أمام مذابح الكنائس.. 
لا يوجد وطن يحظي بكل هذه الكراهية من الداخل والخارج مثل وطننا الغالي.. الهنود والباكستانيون فقراء لكنهم يقدسون أوطانهم ولا نجد منهم من يحرض ضد بلده حتي عندما تتحسن أحواله المادية إذا ما عملوا في الخليج.. 
الأسبوع القادم يصل إلي القاهرة وفد الحريات الدينية الأمريكي في توقيت يثير تساؤلات لا تملك دفعها وأعني تزامن الزيارة مع الأحداث المؤسفة التي وقعت في نجع حمادي وراح ضحيتها عدد من الاخوة الأقباط.. 
الوفد يصل القاهرة قادماً من السودان التي يعرف الجميع انها مهددة بانفصال بين جنوب مسيحي وشمال مسلم. أو لنكن أكثر تحديدا شمال عربي وجنوب زنجي.. الأنباء الواردة من السودان تؤكد ان هناك مخططاً لتقسيمه تسير فيه الدول الكبري وأمريكا سيراً حثيثاً لتنفيذه.. 
التوقيت الذي يصل فيه وفد الحريات الدينية الأمريكي لمصر يثير أكثر من علامة استفهام خصوصا لو عرفنا أن الوفد يأتي بناء علي رغبة وتقارير مغرضة وصلت لهم عن اضطهاد الأقباط في مصر.. 
ربما تكون زيارة الوفد الأمريكي للقاهرة قد اتفق عليها من قبل وحدد الموعد سلفاً. لكن ألم تكن أحداث نجع حمادي وماجري فيها كفيلة بأن تؤجل الموعد الي آخر حتي لايتم الربط بين الزيارة وبين الفتنة التي استيقظت؟. 
ان إصرار وفد الحريات الدينية الأمريكي علي إتمام الزيارة إلي القاهرة هو بمثابة سكب للبنزين علي النار رغم أن الأفضل كان تأجيلها الي موعد آخر.. 
ومن ثم فإن الزيارة تعيد للاذهان محاولات عديدة جرت للاستقواء بالخارج علي نظام الحكم ومنها ماكان يقدم عليه د. سعد الدين ابراهيم مدير مركز ابن خلدون ود. ايمن نور مؤسس حزب الغد وغيرهم من الدعاة والناشطين والسياسيين الذين رأوا أن من حقهم حشد تأييد دولي ضد مصر الدولة والحكومة وذهبوا الي حد المطالبة بتوقيع عقوبات عليها والعمل علي ذلك بأقصي سرعة. 
لقد طالب سعد الدين ابراهيم مثلا امريكا في عهد الإدارة السابقة للرئيس بوش بمنع المعونات عن مصر وتوقيع عقوبات اقتصادية عليها مالم تفرج عن أيمن نور وتطبق الديمقراطية الغربية.. ان خطورة زيارة هذا الوفد انها تجيء في وقت يحاول فيه كثيرون الاصطياد في الماء العكر سواء بالداخل أو الخارج.. فقد _كان تصرف النائبه جورجيت قلليني في مجلس الشعب مستفزا للغاية_ وهي تؤكد أن الحادث طائفي ولم يكن نائب قنا عبدالرحيم الغول موفقا ايضا في عصبيته الزائدة تجاهها.. الأنبا كيرلس مطران نجع حمادي تحدث بحكمة وروية لكنه كان قد انزلق الي مشاحنات وتحريض في الأيام الأولي للحادث. 
أما الذين يتصيدون في الخارج فأولهم البرلمان الأوروبي الذي يدرس النظر في تمرير مشروع قرار ضد مصر في مجال حقوق الانسان واحترام الاقليات وهو ماحاول بعض اقباط الخارج وبعض المنظمات المصرية أن يستغلوه. وانزلقت هيئات دولية كبري الي هذا الشرك وهي لاتدرك تعقيدات المجتمع المصري وتشابك مصالحه ونسيجه الفريد من مسلمين واقباط والذي ظل لعقود طويلة صامدا لمحاولات بذر الفتنة وبث عوامل الفرقة منذ ايام الاستعمار الانجليزي. 
زيارة وفد الحريات الدينية الامريكي للقاهرة تجيء بعد زيارة طويلة للسودان الذي يتعرض لمحاولات مستميته لتقسيمه بعد استفتاء 2011 القادم وهو مايلوح بخطر مميت للامن القومي المصري.. المراقبون فسروا زيارة وفد الحريات الدينية للسودان علي أنه مقدمه للتقسيم ويعيد للذاكرة الزيارات التي قام بها من قبل وفد الجمعيات الكنسية الامريكية للسودان وانشقاق حركة جون قرنق عن الجيش السوداني ودعوته لانشاء منطقة مستقلة في الجنوب.. 
هناك تفسيرات كثيرة عن زيارة وفد الحريات الدينية الأمريكي للسودان منها انه ربما اعاد زراعة بذور الفتنة التي نجم عنها اطول حرب انفصالية في تاريخ القارة الافريقية بين الشمال والجنوب ونجم عنها سقوط عدد كبير من الضحايا عام 2009 يفوق بكثير ضحايا الصراع حول دارفور.. زيارة الوفد الامريكي للسودان فجر من جديد اخطار حرب الانفصال في الدولة الشقيقة التي تشاركنا مصب حوض النيل. 
لا للتحريض 
وتجيء زيارة الوفد الأمريكي لمصر أيضاً في أعقاب ما حدث من أعمال عنف طائفية في نيجيريا راح ضحيتها 26 شخصاً قتلوا في مصادمات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين.. المصادمات تمت بين من ينتمون لمحافظات الشمال المسلمة ومحافظات الجنوب المسيحية.. أحداث نيجيريا مثل أحداث السودان وأماكن أخري عديدة نكتشف بها أصابع أمريكية كل حين.. الأمر الذي يلقي بشبهات كثيرة علي زيارة الوفد الأمريكي للقاهرة في هذا التوقيت بالذات.. وربما تكون هذه الرؤية غير صحيحة لكن الانطباعات الخاطئة تحتاج لمن يفندها.. فهناك انطباع أن أمريكا تنحاز لأقباط مصر وهم أقلية ضد مسلميها الأغلبية.. وللأسف فإن هذا الإنحياز يتعارض مع ما أعلنه الرئيس الأمريكي أوباما في كلمته أمام جامعة القاهرة والتي أعلن فيها أنه ليس هناك حرب بين الإسلام والمسيحية. فإذا كان هناك سوء فهم فنحن الأمريكيين مسئولون عنه. 
إن مصر كانت وستظل دولة مؤسسات وقانون.. وأهل مكة أدري بشعابها.. وبلدنا وقياداته ليسوا في حاجة لمحاضرات أو نصائح ممن لا يدركون تشابكات وتعقدات مجتمعنا. 
دولة بحجم مصر وثقلها السياسي لا يمكن أن تساوم حول قانونها وقضائها العادل الذي يقف أمامه الجميع سواسية لا فضل لمسلم علي قبطي أو العكس. 
إنني أتوجه بنصيحة للعقلاء من الأقباط أن يتعاملوا مع زيارة الوفد بنازع وطني وليس بوازع طائفي.. لقد سرت معلومات - ربما لا تكون دقيقة - أن هذا الوفد سيسعي لمقابلة عدد من أقباط مصر وتصوري أن إخواننا في الوطن أعقل من ذلك ولن يقدموا علي شيء من شأنه تهديد استقرار مصر.. لقد تذرعت واشنطن بالحرب علي الإرهاب في عهد الإدارة الأمريكية السابقة وغزت العراق وأفغانستان وأدت لاشتعال المنطقة وظهور تيارات إسلامية متطرفة تقابلها تنظيمات مسيحية متشددة وهو الوضع الطبيعي لمعادلة التطرف.. إن الإدارة الأمريكية مطالبة الآن وأكثر من أي وقت مضي أن تعمل علي استعادة أرضية جيدة في العالم العربي. وهو ما ظهرت بوادره بعد خطاب أوباما في جامعة القاهرة.. الآن واشنطن مهددة بفقد هذا التعاطف. 
وفي هذا السياق وتزامناً مع زيارة وفد الحريات الدينية لمصر الأسبوع القادم يدعو عدد من أقباط المهجر مثل فايز خلة ويعقوب قرقاوص ويوحنا وليم ومجدي البير إلي تظاهرة أمام مبني الأمم المتحدة ومقر البعثة المصرية بالمنظمة الدولية.. تطالب المظاهرة بالثأر لدم شهداء نجع حمادي ومساندة دولية للأنبا كيرلس في مواجهة الحكومة ومحافظها العميل "اللواء مجدي أيوب المحافظ المسيحي".. 
إن هذا التحريض من المسيحيين أو أقباط المهجر لا يفرق كثيرا عن احتجاجات المتشددين الإسلاميين ومظاهراتهم علي جانبي معبر رفح ضد مصر.. التحريض مرفوض من المسلمين أو المسيحيين علي حد سواء.. إننا نرفض أن يشعل المحرضون بلداً مستقراً وهادئاً ولا داعي للزج بنا في مخططات التقسيم الديني في القارة الأفريقية.. 


*بدون تعليق منى*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *كل ذلك أستاذى الفاضل بسبب قوة كلمة الكنيسه* 
> *ووقوفها دائما مدعمه لابناءها*
> *اما نحن فما عاد يهم من هم فى وضع المسئوليه عن ذلك*
> *لا الدين ولا أهله*
> *وشاهدنا قضايا كثيره فى الايام الاخيره توضح ذلك*
> *هل راينا تصريح واحد لشيخ الازهر مثلا يرفض ذلك*
> 
> *هم لايستطيعون سوى الميل للجانب المسيحى فى اى قضية تحسم*
> *خوفا من ان يقال اننا نطهدهم* 
> ...


الفاضلة / بنت مصرية 
جفت حلوقنا ومحم ممادى بالوحدة الوطنية ولكن المناداة من جانب واحد تعتبر سلبية . نحن المسلمين فى بدايات هذا الموضوع وضعنا يدنا على بعض ما يعتبره المسيحيين إهدار لحقوقهم وناقشناها بموضوعية وحياد . ولكن يؤسفنى الموقف الرسمى للكنيسة فهو صامت وأن تكلم نقول كان صمته افضل .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> فى الفرنسية يقولون شيرشي لافام
> *cherchez la femme*
> 
> 
> وأنا أقول بالعربية
> شيرشى لوباستير
> *cherchez* 
> 
> le pasteur
> ...


الصديق العزيز / دكتور جمال الشربينى
نعم نعم هناك مآرب أخرى والمعنى فى بطن الشاعر .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز/  ابو أمنية
صدقنى أنا حزين جداً.
بالأمس فى قناة المحور برنامج 90 دقسقة استضاف معتز الدمرداش ثلاث شخصيات رجلان وسيدة ولن اقول اسمائهم لأننى اتمنى أن انساهم , للأسف هم مسلمين بالأسم وعلمانيين أو غير مؤمنين بالقول وقد تباروا فى الكيل بمكيال بخص للمسلمين خاصة الدكتور/ وغلول النجار والشيخ يوسف البدرى وغيرهم وقالوا أنهم سبب الفتنة ولم يشيروا لزكريا بطرس أو مايكل منير أو لغيرهم أو للموقف الرسمى للكنيسة .
ثم نقل البرنامج من نجع حمادى تظاهرة قال انها للوقوف بجانب ضحايا حادث نجع حمادى وأكثر ما أثارنى هو تيشرت اسود ارتداه المشاركين بدلاً من ان يحمل شعار ثورة 1919 الهلال والصليب حمل الصليب واستبدل بالهلال مسدس .
اين المسئولين ومتى وأين صنع هذا التيشرت . تذكرت كيف تحركت قوات الأمن فوراً عندما ارتدى الطلاب المنتمين للأخوان المسلمين فى جامعة الأزهر زى اسود واخذوا يستعرضون مهاراتهم القتاليه وكيف انهم اعتقلوا فوراًوقارنت بين الموقفين .
نحن الأن فعلاً دخلنا مرحلة جديدة على مجتمعنا المصرى وإذا لم يوجد حل جذرى فعال فأن  العلاقة الطيبة  بين المسلمين والمسيحيين ستنتهى خاصة فى ظل غياب الدولة عن الساحة والأكتفاء بالأحضان بين مشايخما وقسسينا تحت رعاية المحافظين والمطبلتية . 
وفى ظل هذا الجو المشحون استقبل البابا شنودة  السفيرة الأمريكية  مارجريت سكوبى


> (وصرح مصدر من المقر البابوى بأن سكوبى جاءت للمعايدة على البابا نظراً لتواجدها خارج البلاد أثناء احتفال عيد الميلاد الماضى، وكشف المصدر عن أن اللقاء تطرق إلى أحداث نجع حمادى وما صاحبها بعد ذلك من بعض المصادمات بين المسلمين والأقباط فى مناطق متفرقة من قنا والأقصر، مضيفاً أن السفيرة «أبلغت البابا متابعة بلادها لما يجرى وقلقها بشأن الاعتداءات الأخيرة على الأقباط )


اليس هذا تدخل سافر مباشر فى أمورنا الداخلية ؟ اليس هذا استقواء بالخارج ؟
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## عاصم ابوندي



----------


## سيد جعيتم

> 


اشكرك اخى الكريم لمرورك بالموضوع  . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*ها قد بداء الضغط الخارجى يظهر بشكل فاضح وهو ما يستقوى به راغبى الفتنة فى مصر وقد بدأه المدعو مايكل منير بعرض مطالبه ثم البرلمان اوربى ثم بعثة الحريات الدينية الأمريكية.
جريدة المصرى اليوم 
الخارجية» تنتقد قرار البرلمان الأوروبى حول «نجع حمادى».. وتؤكد: «الأحداث شأن داخلى»  كتب   جمعة حمدالله وفتحية الدخاخنى وعمرو بيومى    ٢٣/ ١/ ٢٠١٠ 


انتقدت وزارة الخارجية ما وصفته بـ«الدور السلبى» الذى لعبه بعض أعضاء البرلمان الأوروبى، «ذوو التوجهات المسيحية اليمينية»، من أجل تبنى البرلمان الأوروبى قراراً تناول فى ثناياه الأحداث الأخيرة فى نجع حمادى، 

مؤكدة أن «هذه الأحداث شأن مصرى داخلى صرف لا يجوز لأى طرف خارجى تناوله». وأعرب مصدر دبلوماسى، فى بيان صحفى أمس، عن «دهشته البالغة» إزاء «التخبط الواضح» لدى واضعى هذا القرار. 

إلى ذلك نظمت الكنيستان القبطية الأرثوذكسية واليونانية الأرثوذكسية، بمشاركة المئات من الأقباط واليونانيين مظاهرة سلمية أمام مبنى البرلمان اليونانى بأثينا أمس الأول، احتجاجاً على أوضاع الأقباط فى مصر وحادث نجع حمادى. 

وحضر المظاهرة أحد المطارنة مندوباً عن رئيس أساقفة اليونان، والذى ألقى كلمة «حماسية» نيابة عن الأخير شدد فيها على غضب الكنيسة اليونانية «مما يرتكبه بعض مسلمى مصر ضد الأقباط. 


الخارجية» تنتقد قرار البرلمان الأوروبى حول «نجع حمادى».. وتؤكد: «الأحداث شأن داخلى»
  كتب   جمعة حمدالله وفتحية الدخاخنى    ٢٣/ ١/ ٢٠١٠ 
انتقدت وزارة الخارجية ما وصفته بـ«الدور السلبى» الذى لعبه بعض أعضاء البرلمان الأوروبى، «ذوى التوجهات المسيحية اليمينية»، من أجل تبنى البرلمان الأوروبى قراراً تناول فى ثناياه الأحداث الأخيرة فى نجع حمادى، وأكدت أن «هذه الأحداث شأن مصرى داخلى صرف لا يجوز لأى طرف خارجى تناوله».

وقال مصدر دبلوماسى، فى بيان صحفى أمس، إن العديد من أعضاء البرلمان الأوروبى المعتدلين «أشادوا» خلال جلسة البرلمان الأوروبى أمس الأول فى ستراسبورج بالإجراءات «السريعة والحاسمة»، التى اتخذتها السلطات المصرية لتقديم المسؤولين عن ذلك العمل الإجرامى للعدالة، وهو ما «اضطر مجموعة النواب المتربصين الذين يستغلون مثل تلك الحوادث لإذكاء نار الفرقة والتطرف إلى تضمين ذلك فى نص القرار» - على حد قوله.

وأضاف أنه «من الأمور المثيرة للدهشة التى تؤكد سوء نية هؤلاء المتربصين، فإن نص القرار المذكور تناول أهمية تقديم الجناة فى مثل تلك الحوادث إلى القضاء فى مساره السليم، وذلك فى إشارة ضمنية إلى انتقاد تحويل المتهمين فى حادث نجع حمادى إلى محكمة أمن الدولة العليا طوارئ».

وأعرب المصدر عن «دهشته البالغة» إزاء «التخبط الواضح» لدى واضعى هذا القرار، متسائلاً عما إذا كان هؤلاء النواب بالبرلمان الأوروبى يرغبون بالإسراع بإجراءات التقاضى والتعامل مع المسؤولين عن تلك الأعمال الإجرامية فى أسرع وقت كما يرددون، أم أن الغرض هو توجيه الانتقادات لمصر وحسب، والاصطياد فى الماء العكر.

وقال المصدر: «لماذا لم يتعامل هؤلاء النواب الأوروبيون ذوو التوجهات المسيحية اليمينية مع موضوع منع بناء المآذن فى دولة فى قلب أوروبا، ووجود توجهات فى بلاد أوروبية أخرى لتبنى نفس التوجهات المتطرفة»، مضيفاً أن «البرلمان الأوروبى لم يحرك ساكناً إزاء الموضوع، كما لم نسمع هؤلاء النواب يطالبون بتطبيق عقوبات على الدول الأعضاء بالاتحاد الأوروبى، التى لديها سجلات حافلة وعامرة بانتهاكات حقوق المهاجرين فى بلادهم والذين يعانون من عنصرية مقيتة يشهدها الجميع خلال المرحلة الحالية بالذات».

ولفت المصدر إلى أن وزارة الخارجية تابعت المداولات الخاصة بذلك القرار، وأنه لن يكون له أى تأثير على العلاقات المصرية مع الدول الأوروبية أو الاتحاد الأوروبى ومؤسساته، علماً بأن القرار المذكور ذاته أكد إيجابية العلاقات المصرية - الأوروبية وأهمية دور مصر فى المنطقة وخارجها، موضحاً «أننا لن نسمح لمثل تلك المحاولات التى تهدف إلى الوقيعة بين مصر وشركائها الأوروبيين أن يكون لها أى تأثير»، مضيفاً أنه لا ينبغى إعطاء القرار أكبر من حجمه، وأننا سنضعه فى إطاره الطبيعى مع إدراكنا لخلفية النواب الذين يقفون وراءه.

وأكد المصدر أن مصر ستواصل دورها وتحمل مسؤولياتها على الصعيدين الثنائى ومتعدد الأطراف من أجل ضمان احترام حقوق الأقليات والمهاجرين فى دول أوروبا ومواجهة الإجراءات العنصرية التى يتعرضون لها.

وعلق الدكتور وحيد عبدالمجيد، مدير مركز الترجمة والنشر بالأهرام، بقوله إن المشكلة تكمن فى «عجز الحكومة عن حل المشاكل الداخلية مما يفتح الباب لتدخل الآخرين سواء أعضاء البرلمان الأوروبى أو غيره»، مؤكداً «ضرورة أن نكون قادرين على حل مشكلاتنا، ومن بينها مشكلة الاحتقان الطائفى أو الدينى التى نتعامل معها بطريقة المسكنات دون علاج جوهر المشكلة».

وأضاف عبدالمجيد أن «وظيفة الخارجية ليست الرد على أعضاء برلمانات،» مشيراً إلى أن المشكلة تكمن فى عدم وجود برلمان مصرى يقتنع العالم أنه معبر عن الإرادة الشعبية، يتحرك ويفتح حواراً مع البرلمان الأوروبى وغيره لتتفرغ الخارجية لدورها».

وأشار إلى أن صدور مثل هذه البيانات من الخارجية هو تعبير عن أزمة فى التعامل مع العالم، فمن المفترض أن ألا يعتمد عملها على التلاسن».

بينما قال الدكتور جمال سلامة، أستاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة قناة السويس، إن رد الخارجية أمر «طبيعى» لأن البرلمان الأوروبى «ليس وصيا على مصر، ولا يفترض أن يتدخل فى شؤونها»، مشيراً إلى أن «ضعف السياسية الخارجية والداخلية لمصر هو الذى يجبر الآخرين على التدخل فى شؤوننا».

وقال إن وزارة الخارجية «تخلت عن دبلوماسيتها المؤدية من خلال هذه البيانات».


وفد «الحريات الدينية» الأمريكى يبدأ زيارته لمصر اليوم لبحث «علاقة المسلمين بالمسيحيين»  كتب   وائل على    ٢٣/ ١/ ٢٠١٠ 
يبدأ وفد من لجنة الحريات الدينية الأمريكية زيارته المقررة إلى مصر، اليوم، ويلتقى الوفد الذى ترأسه «فليس جاير»، رئيس اللجنة، وهى عضوة باللجنة اليهودية ـ الأمريكية، إحدى أبرز المنظمات المدافعة عن إسرائيل فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، خلالها مسؤولين حكوميين ونشطاء حقوقيين وحزبيين وقيادات دينية «كنسية وأزهرية» للوقوف على حرية الاعتقاد ووضع الأقليات الدينية فى البلاد، ومن المتوقع أن تتطرق محادثات الوفد الأمريكى إلى أحداث العنف التى شهدتها مدينة نجع حمادى مؤخراً.

وعلمت «المصرى اليوم» أن الوفد الذى يضم ٩ أعضاء من لجنة الحريات الدينية، وهى لجنة مستقلة ذات صفة استشارية تصدر توصيات إلى الكونجرس والإدارة الأمريكية ـ طلب من الجهات المعنية زيارة مدينة نجع حمادى للاطلاع على ملابسات الحادث الأخير، إلا أن طلبه قوبل بالرفض مع الاكتفاء فقط بإجراء لقاءات مع المسؤولين.

ويلتقى الوفد الأمريكى، اليوم، قيادات بالمجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان ووزارتى الخارجية والداخلية والنائب العام وممثلين عن الكنيسة والأزهر، فضلاً عن عقد لقاء خلال غداء عمل مع نشطاء حقوقيين بحضور نائب السفيرة الأمريكية بالقاهرة، غداً.

من جانبه، أكد الدكتور أحمد كمال أبوالمجد، نائب رئيس المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، أن الزيارة سوف تبحث مع المجلس وبعض المسؤولين فى الدولة العلاقة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين انطلاقاً من أحداث نجع حمادى الأخيرة، وكذلك أوضاع بعض الأقليات الدينية فى الداخل وطريقة تعامل الدولة معهم. 

وقال فى تصريحات، أمس، إن الوفد الأمريكى يعلم مسبقاً كل صغيرة وكبيرة تحدث فى مصر، ومن المتوقع أن تكون لديه معلومات عن أحداث نجع حمادى لا نعلمها نحن، مشيراً إلى أن هذا ليس تدخلاً فى شؤون مصر الداخلية ما دامت قد قبلت مصر أن تراقب الأوضاع فى الدول الأخرى.


وأنقل الأن ما قاله رفعت السعيد
رفعت السعيد: على الأقباط فرض وجودهم السياسى على الحزب الوطنى بـ«الجزمة»
  كتب   محمد غريب وأحمد رجب    ٢٣/ ١/ ٢٠١٠ 


السعيد 
شهد المؤتمر السياسى الذى عقده حزب التجمع مساء أمس الأول، تحت شعار «مصر فى خطر» للمطالبة بتحقيق الوحدة الوطنية والتصدى للطائفية، مشادات واعتراضات من بعض أعضاء الحزب، أولها كان بسببب مشاركة ممثلين عن الكنيسة ووزارة الأوقاف، وهتفوا «لا مسيحية ولا إسلامية.. مصرية مصرية».

وجاء الاعتراض الثانى من أحد أعضاء الحزب بمحافظة قنا، الذى رفض قيام ممثل الكنيسة بسرد الحوادث التى تعرض لها الأقباط طوال السنوات الماضية، وقال إن سرد الحوادث تحريض على الفتنة، فأبعده منظمو المؤتمر خارج المقر.

وأرجع الدكتور رفعت السعيد، رئيس الحزب، الخطر الذى تتعرض له مصر بسبب الطائفية، إلى غياب العقل فى المؤسسات الرسمية التى ترفض إصدار تشريع موحد لبناء دور العبادة، وقال إن الأمر ليست له علاقة بالإسلام، إنما هو «تأسلم ردىء»، بالإضافة إلى التمييز ضد الأقباط فى تولى الوظائف الرسمية، فضلاً عن وسائل الإعلام سواء الرسمية المتحاملة أو المتورطة أو السعيدة بما يجرى، أو فضائيات بئر السلم التى نبتت كالعشب الضال. 

وخاطب السعيد المسيحيين بقوله: «أين أنتم من العمل السياسى؟!.. انضموا للأحزاب حتى لو كان الحزب الوطنى، ادفعوا بمليون قبطى لعضويته، وافرضوا عليه وجودكم بـ(الجزمة).. وقتها ستستطيعون أن تفعلوا ما تريدون». 

وقال القمص عبدالمسيح بسيط، ممثل الكنيسة إن المسيحيين «فاض بهم» مما يحدث، وإنهم لن يسمعوا بعد ذلك كلام أحد حتى البابا شنودة، أو أى من رجال الدين، رافضاً التدخل الخارجى فى شأن الأقباط، لأن أى تدخل لن يغفره المسلمون، واصفاً بعض أقباط المهجر بـ«الخونة والعملاء».

يا سادة يا عقلاء مصر ما تواجهه مصر حالياً من مشاكل يعانى منه الجميع مسلمين وأقباط فلا تنساقوا وراء من يأتوننا من الخارج كل هدفهم هو ضرب وحدتنا الوطنية ويجب على الدولة أن تتدخل بقوة ٌنهاء ما يحدث حالياً ولا أقصد بالقوة القوة المتمثلة فى فرض القانون بالعصى ولكن القوة التى تحمى الجميع وتجعل الجميع يحترمون القانون ويتم ذلك بإصلاح السياسة فيما يتعلق بالدين وأن تضع الدولة حلول دائمة تراعى مصالح الأكثرية ومصالح الأقلية وعندها ستختفى نغمة الأغلبية والأقلية ونعود كلنا مصريين .
زهقنا من التصريحات المكررة والممجوجة فى أعقاب كل حادث والتى تنفى الطائفية . يا سادة هناك فتنة طائفية تطل برأسها الخبيث وتهدد الوطن فلتبحثوا اسبابها وكيفية إعادة ولاء من يستقون بالخارج ليكون الولاء للوطن  .
أتمنى سرعة أصدار القانون الموحد لدورالعبادة وأتمنى تحقيق المطالب العادلة للجميع مسلمين ومسيحيين واخشى من التقاعص الذى قد يجعل المسلم والمسيحى الذين يعيشون حتى الأن فى منزل واحد يفترقون . تحركوا يا سادتنا المسئولين عن السياسة وتحركوا يا سادتنا من رجال الدين المسلم والمسيحى فى الإتجاه الصحيح لتوعيتنا .
بحبك يا مصر رغم كل ما يحدث فيك .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> وفد «الحريات الدينية» الأمريكى يبدأ زيارته لمصر اليوم لبحث «علاقة المسلمين بالمسيحيين»  كتب   وائل على    ٢٣/ ١/ ٢٠١٠ 
> يبدأ وفد من لجنة الحريات الدينية الأمريكية زيارته المقررة إلى مصر، اليوم، ويلتقى الوفد الذى ترأسه «فليس جاير»، رئيس اللجنة، وهى عضوة باللجنة اليهودية ـ الأمريكية، إحدى أبرز المنظمات المدافعة عن إسرائيل فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، خلالها مسؤولين حكوميين ونشطاء حقوقيين وحزبيين وقيادات دينية «كنسية وأزهرية» للوقوف على حرية الاعتقاد ووضع الأقليات الدينية فى البلاد، ومن المتوقع أن تتطرق محادثات الوفد الأمريكى إلى أحداث العنف التى شهدتها مدينة نجع حمادى مؤخراً.
> 
> وعلمت «المصرى اليوم» أن الوفد الذى يضم ٩ أعضاء من لجنة الحريات الدينية، وهى لجنة مستقلة ذات صفة استشارية تصدر توصيات إلى الكونجرس والإدارة الأمريكية ـ طلب من الجهات المعنية زيارة مدينة نجع حمادى للاطلاع على ملابسات الحادث الأخير، إلا أن طلبه قوبل بالرفض مع الاكتفاء فقط بإجراء لقاءات مع المسؤولين
> .
> 
> ويلتقى الوفد الأمريكى، اليوم، قيادات بالمجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان ووزارتى الخارجية والداخلية والنائب العام وممثلين عن الكنيسة والأزهر، فضلاً عن عقد لقاء خلال غداء عمل مع نشطاء حقوقيين بحضور نائب السفيرة الأمريكية بالقاهرة، غداً.
> 
> ...







> *
> مشيراً إلى أن هذا ليس تدخلاً فى شؤون مصر الداخلية ما دامت قد قبلت مصر أن تراقب الأوضاع فى الدول الأخرى.
> 
> *



لا يوجد بنط أكبر من بنط ٧
 أكيد النظام المصري الحاكم
علي راسه
ريشه

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز / دكتور جمال
 حاولت أن افهم معنى الريشة ففشلت وفضلت استيضاح الأمر منك . انتظرك . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

كلام جميل ورد على لسان الرئيس نقلته من جريدة المصرى اليوم وقد سبق لنا أن نوهنا عن ما جاء بالخطاب فى طى المشاركات المتعددة بالموضوع 
مبارك ينتقد الأزهر والكنيسة: الخطاب الدينى المستنير غائب

٢٥/ ١/ ٢٠١٠ 


حسنى مبارك 
انتقد الرئيس حسنى مبارك غياب الخطاب الدينى المستنير فى كل من الأزهر والكنيسة، وحذر من مخاطر المساس بوحدة الشعب، مؤكداً عدم تهاونه مع من يحاول النيل منها أو الإساءة إليها.

وقال الرئيس، فى خطابه، خلال الاحتفال بعيد الشرطة، أمس: «إننا نواجه أحداثا وظواهر غريبة على مجتمعنا، يدفعها الجهل والتعصب، ويغذيها غياب الخطاب الدينى المستنير، من رجال الأزهر والكنيسة»، داعياً إلى «خطاب دينى، يدعمه النظام التعليمى والإعلام والمثقفون، يؤكد قيم المواطنة، وأن الدين لله والوطن للجميع، وينشر الوعى بأن الدين هو أمر بين الإنسان وربه، وأن المصريين بمسلميهم وأقباطهم شركاء وطن واحد».

وأضاف مبارك أن «من الخطأ التغاضى عن تصاعد النوازع الطائفية فى المنطقة العربية وأفريقيا والعالم»، مؤكداً أن «الحادث البشع على الأقباط فى ليلة أعياد الميلاد يدعونا جميعا مسلمين وأقباطاً لوقفة جادة وصريحة مع النفس».

وشدد على أن «الدولة ستواجه أى جرائم أو أفعال أو تصرفات تأخذ بعدا طائفيا، بقوة القانون وحسمه، وبعدالة سريعة ناجزة، وأحكام صارمة، توقع أقصى العقوبة على مرتكبيها والمحرضين عليها، وتردع من يستخف بأمن الوطن ووحدة أبنائه».


اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

وأنقل لكم ايضاً :
طنطاوى وزقزوق للجنة الأمريكية: مصر لا تعرف الاضطهاد الدين والإعلام الغربى وأقباط المهجر يثيرون الفتن
  كتب   أحمد البحيرى    ٢٥/ ١/ ٢٠١٠ 
أكد الدكتور محمد سيد طنطاوى، شيخ الأزهر، أن مصر لا تعرف الاضطهاد الدينى وأنه لا يوجد أى تفرقة بين المواطنين سواء مسلمين أو أقباطاً.

وقال طنطاوى خلال استقباله، أمس، وفد لجنة الحريات الدينية الأمريكى الذى يزور مصر حاليا: اقتضت حكمة المولى عز وجل أن يخلق الناس مختلفين فى الأديان والأجناس، إلا أن هذا الاختلاف، خاصة اختلاف العقائد والأديان لا يمنع التعاون فيما بين أتباعها لأن الذى يحاسب على العقائد هو المولى «عز وجل».

وأشار طنطاوى إلى أن جميع المواطنين فى مصر متساوون تماما فى الحقوق والواجبات ولا فرق مطلقا بين المسلمين والأقباط لأنهم يدفعون الضرائب ويلتحقون بالجيش دون تفرقة مطلقا.

وطلب طنطاوى من أعضاء وفد لجنة الحريات الدينى أن يطلبوا مقابلته حينما يريدون معرفة أى شىء عن الإسلام ويستفسرون عن حقيقة الدين، مؤكدا أنه على استعداد للجلوس معهم فى أى وقت.

كما التقى وفد لجنة الحريات الدينى أيضا الدكتور محمود حمدى زقزوق، وزير الأوقاف، وأكد لهم أنه لا يوجد أى لون من الاضطهاد للأقباط فى مصر ولا فرق مطلقا بين المواطنين على أساس دينهم لأن جميع المواطنين متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات، مشيرا إلى أن استقبال مصر للعديد من الأنبياء على أرضها رسخ فى الشخصية المصرية روح التسامح الدينى والقدرة على قبول الآخر والتعايش معه دون تمييز.

وأضاف زقزوق: إذا كانت هناك بعض الأحداث التى تقع بين فترة وأخرى يكون أطرافها المسلمين والأقباط فهذا أمر طبيعى قد يحدث بين مسلم ومسلم أو مسيحى ومسيحى، لكن الإعلام الغربى وبعض المتربصين بمصر من أقباط المهجر يلتقطون أية حادثة بين مسلم ومسيحى ويضخمونها ليصوروا للعالم أن فى مصر اضطهاداً دينياً على غير الحقيقة.

وشدد زقزوق على أنه لا يسمح مطلقا لأى إمام مسجد أو زاوية بالإساءة إلى الأقباط خلال خطبة الجمعة أو الدروس الدينية، مشيرا إلى أن هناك تعليمات حاسمة لجميع أئمة المساجد بترسيخ قيم التعايش والمواطنة والدعوة إلى نشر الود والمحبة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، والتركيز على نبذ العنف والتعصب.

وفى رده على سؤال حول وضع خانة الديانة فى بطاقات الهوية الشخصية، قال زقزوق: إن ذكر خانة الديانة فى بطاقة الهوية مجرد إجراء إحصائى لا يترتب عليه أى إجراءات تمييزية أو عقائدية بين المسلم والمسيحى.

وقال زقزوق إن هناك مشروعا حاليا لاستصدار قانون البناء الموحد لدور العبادة من المنتظر أن يعرض على الدورة البرلمانية المقبلة، مشيرا إلى أنه عند إصدار هذا القانون سيقضى على أى شكاوى حول بناء الكنائس.

وأشار زقزوق إلى أن الإرهاب ظاهرة عالمية لا علاقة لها بدين بعينه، مؤكدا أن الإسلام على رأس الأديان التى ترفض الإرهاب والعنف وقتل النفس الإنسانية دون وجه حق كما أن المسلمين يعانون كثيرا من الإرهاب مثل غيرهم.

وأنقل ايضاً 
البابا شنودة يستعد للسفر إلى أمريكا.. ويرفض وساطة السفارة الأمريكية لمقابلة لجنة الحريات

  كتب   عمرو بيومى    ٢٥/ ١/ ٢٠١٠ 
يستعد البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، للسفر نهاية هذا الأسبوع إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فى رحلة رعوية علاجية.

وأوضح القمص صليب متى ساويرس أن البابا شنودة معتاد كل عام السفر إلى أمريكا عقب عيد الغطاس، مشيراً إلى أن الزمن النهائى للسفر لم يتحدد بعد، ولكن من المحتمل أن يكون نهاية هذا الأسبوع.

من جهة أخرى، تردد داخل الكنيسة القبطية عن تلقى البابا شنودة اتصالاً هاتفياً من السفيرة الأمريكية بالقاهرة مرجريت سكوبى للتوسط لدى البابا شنودة بشأن لقاء أعضاء لجنة الحريات الأمريكية.

كان أحد أعضاء سكرتارية البابا قد صرح سابقا بأن البابا شنودة رفض مقابلة وفد لجنة الحريات هذا العام لعدم مناقشة حادث نجع حمادى، وذلك حفاظاً على الوحدة الوطنية ورفضه القاطع أى تدخل خارجى فى الشأن العام المصرى.

وأوضح سكرتير البابا أن المظاهرات الخارجية التى شارك فيها العديد من كهنة الكنيسة لا علاقة للكنيسة الأم بها وقال: «كل كاهن شارك يعبر عن نفسه فقط ولا يمثل الكنيسة».

فى المقابل تستعد مطرانية نجع حمادى لإقامة قداس الأربعين على أرواح الضحايا الذين قتلوا فى حادث نجع حمادى يوم عيد الميلاد وذلك يوم ١٢ فبراير المقبل، وصرح الأنبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادى بأنه سيترأس القداس.

ونفى كيرلس ورود طلبات إليه بشأن زيارة لجنة الحريات وقال لم يصل لعلمى إن كانوا قادمين إلى نجع حمادى أم لا؟! ولكن فى حالة طلبهم مقابلتى سوف أقابلهم.


وأيضاً 
تباين فى آراء رجال الدين حول انتقادات الرئيس للخطاب الدينى العام

  كتب   الشيماء عزت    ٢٥/ ١/ ٢٠١٠ 


بيومى 
انتقد الرئيس مبارك فى خطابه، أمس، بمناسبة الاحتفال بأعياد الشرطة غياب الخطاب الدينى المستنير سواء من جانب الأزهر أو الكنيسة، واعتبر ذلك سببا من أسباب زيادة الاحتقان الطائفى الذى أدى إلى أحداث نجع حمادى الأخيرة.

اتفق الدكتور عبدالمعطى بيومى، عضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية، مع رأى الرئيس مبارك، مؤكداً أن كثيرا من الخطابات الدينية لا ترقى إلى مستوى المرحلة، خصوصاً فى القضايا التى تمس العلاقة بين المسلمين وغير المسلمين، وأشار بيومى إلى أن الأفكار المستنيرة والاجتهادات الجديدة تلاقى صعوبة فى التفاهم معها وتقديرها والتعامل معها، ولفت إلى أن كثيرا من الدعاة يميلون نحو الجمود والتقليد ولا يرقون إلى مستوى الخطاب الذى يقدم الإسلام برؤية عصرية.

وأكد بيومى أن الخطاب المسيحى يعانى المشكلة نفسها، وقال «بل إن مشكلة الخطاب المسيحى تزيد فى كون بعض رجال الدين المسيحى يسعون إلى المكاسب السياسية على الرغم من أنهم دائما يتحدثون بلسان المواطنة».

من جانبه، أوضح القمص صليب متى ساويرس، عضو المجلس الملى، أن الخطاب الدينى المسيحى داخل الكنيسة يقتصر على إبلاغ تعاليم المسيحية التى تدور حول المحبة والتسامح ولا يتطرق إلى القضايا السياسية والأحداث العامة، مشيرا إلى أن البابا شنودة هو الوحيد الذى يملك الحق فى الحديث عن تلك الأحداث، وقال متى: «الكنيسة يقتصر دورها على العظة التى يقدمها رجال الدين إلى أبناء الكنيسة».

فى المقابل، قال كمال زاخر المفكر القبطى إن الخطاب الدينى أحد أسباب وجود حالة الاحتقان بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، ووصف خطاب الرئيس مبارك بأنه مؤشر إيجابى لانتباه رئاسة الجمهورية إلى تلك المشكلة، وأوضح أن الخطاب الدينى داخل الكنيسة منغلق ولا يراعى الأبعاد القومية والوطنية وقال: «هو فى الغالب خطاب تحريضى لابد أن يكون التعامل معه مختلفا». 

وأشار إلى أن خطاب الرئيس كان موجها بشكل أساسى إلى المؤسسة الدينية الإسلامية، لكنه أراد أن يحدث نوعا من التوازن حتى لا يغضب أحد، مبررا ذلك بأن الخطاب المسيحى روحى لا يتطرق إلى السياسة ولا تنتج عنه ردود فعل عنيفة، بينما الخطاب الإسلامى له أجندته السياسية.

وهو ما يمكن أن يتدخل فى حالة الاحتقان بين الجانبين، ودعا زاخر إلى تفعيل الدعوة لقبول الآخر فى الخطاب المسيحى والاستفادة من التجربة الكاثوليكية، منتقدا مبدأ اختزال المسيحيين فى شخص البابا وأكد أن ذلك خطأ سياسى وليس كنسيا.


وأيضاً :
«العادلى»: جماعات متطرفة تتعاون مع جهات خارجية لضرب وحدة مصر
  كتب   محمد رضوان وعمر حسانين ويسرى البدرى    ٢٥/ ١/ ٢٠١٠ 


حبيب العادلى 
قال اللواء حبيب العادلى، وزير الداخلية، إن جماعات متطرفة تحاول النيل من استقرار مصر بالتعاون مع جهات خارجية من أجل تحقيق مصالحها الخاصة، وأن هناك محاولات خارجية تتربص للنيل من وحدة الوطن.

وأضاف، فى الكلمة التى ألقاها فى الاحتفال بعيد الشرطة، أن الإرادة الوطنية ستظل أقوى من أى محاولات للاختراق، مهما بلغت دعاوى التعصب والتطرف. وقال: يخطئ من يرى فى مجريات التوترات والصراعات الإقليمية والدولية فرصة سانحة للنيل من مصر، التى لا تستجيب لضغوط أو تقبل مساساً بأمنها القومى.

وذكر العادلى أنه تأكد أن تباكى فصائل التطرف والعنف على الديمقراطية، مجرد مزايدة ومناورة ممن احترفوا تلك المناورات عبر عقود متصلة، وأنهم أول المنقلبين عليها حين تتعارض المصالح وتتناقض الأهداف. وتابع: لم يعد خافياً أن مخططهم يهدف للنيل من الشرعية، لكن سيبقى القانون حازماً رادعاً لكل من تسول له نفسه أو أوهامه المساس بالشرعية الدستورية. 

وقال العادلى: لن تفرض أبواق الدعاية واقعاً لتلك الجماعة وأتباعها بالداخل والخارج أو تكسبها أدنى حجية من الشرعية ولا تردد أو تراجع عن الأخذ بأحكام القانون فى مواجهة محاولات النيل من الشرعية الدستورية. 

وأوضح العادلى أن المتغيرات العالمية تمضى متسارعة فى ظل تنافس دولى محموم، يحفز الصراع والصدام بأكثر مما يتيح مجالاً للتوافق والتعاون، مخلفاً فجوات من التفكك والعنف والطائفية والفقر، لذلك كانت اعتبارات الأمن القومى المصرى توجب فى عصرنا هذا جهودا متضاعفة لمواجهة تحديات بالغة التعقيد من أجل حماية المجتمع وكيانه السياسى ومصالحه العليا، وتضاعفت مخاطر الإرهاب بعد أن أصبح أداة لإدارة صراعات إقليمية من أجل خلق أوضاع ملائمة لأهداف بعينها.

وأضاف: إننا بصدد تداعيات تنبئ بالخطر، وتستدعى توقعات أسوأ مما سبق أن شهده العالم على مر سنوات من أحداث تعصف بالاستقرار وتعوق جهود السلام والاستقرار والتنمية، الأمر لم يعد مجرد ظواهر إجرامية أحادية المنظور الأمنى، بل أصبحت تحديات تمس مباشرة مقومات السيادة، ومن أجل ذلك أوجبت المتغيرات احتفاظ العمل الأمنى بثوابت لا تتبدل، وإلا تعثرت المسارات وتعددت الثغرات لأطراف تتحين الفرصة للنيل من استقرار مصر ودورها المحورى.

وسلم العادلى للرئيس مبارك موسوعة أصدرتها وزارة الداخلية، تؤرخ للشرطة المصرية منذ نشأتها حتى الآن تحت عنوان: «الشرطة المصرية عبر التاريخ الوطنى»، وترصد الموسوعة أنظمة الشرطة عبر التاريخ وتطور مفهوم الأمن منذ بدايات مصر القديمة والارتباط بين الأمن الداخلى والخارجى.

وكرمت وزارة الداخلية عدداً من شهداء الشرطة وأسرهم و١١ ضابطا لتميزهم فى أداء عملهم خلال الاحتفال الرسمى لهيئة الشرطة، الذى تم تنظيمه بمجمع مبارك للاحتفالات والمؤتمرات بأكاديمية مبارك للأمن.

وتصدر لائحة الشهداء المكرمين اللواء إبراهيم عبدالمعبود متولى والعقيد محمد شكرى السيد والرائد أحمد عبداللطيف شوقى والرائد حسام أحمد البدوى والشهيد ياسر جودة السيد- أمين شرطة ممتاز- وأيمن عبدالهادى حسن- مساعد شرطة ثالث- ومدحت عبدالعظيم سلامة- مندوب شرطة ممتاز- وإبراهيم عبدالعزيز السيد- رقيب أول - ومحمد السيد صقر - رقيب أول - ووائل جمعة أبوزيد- رقيب- والمجندون محمد أحمد رمضان ومحمد فكرى أحمد ومحمد عادل أحمد.


ارجو ألا يكون ما نقلته لكم مجرد حبوب مسكنة ينتهى مفعولها بمجرد خروجها من افواه قائليها بدون تقديم أى حلول حقيقية .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## الروض

قد تكون لأصابع ملالي إيران الثورية دور في إذذكاء واستمرار هذه الكارثة في الوقت الحالي خاصة.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> قد تكون لأصابع ملالي إيران الثورية دور في إذذكاء واستمرار هذه الكارثة في الوقت الحالي خاصة.


الأيادى المتهمة كثيرة ولكن اين عقولنا نحن المصرين ؟
اشكرك لمرورك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*للرفع بمناسبة بدْ موسم الفتنة وكل عام وانتكم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*ما حدث فى العمرانية يستحق منا التوقف والتفكير بجدية فيما يحدث
قال الدكتور الفقى لا أبرىء إسرائيل مما حدث .. وأنا أحمل الدولة مشئولية ما حدث أيضاً فضعف الحكومة سمح بمثل هذه الأفعال
وقد يكونصحيحاً ما قاله الدكتور الفقى  وأضيف أليه  الإستقواء بالخارج خاصة باللوبى المسيحى الموجود فى أمريكا والذى يوجد على راسه مايكل منير وهذا اللوبى لا يشمل جميع المسيحيين فى أمريكا ولكنه يشمل من يعلوا صوتهم لصالح جهات غير مصرية أما البقية فلهم أهل وأقارب فى مصر ويعلمون أننا نحب بعضنا ولا نفرق بيننا وحتى الأن فما زلنا أصدقاء وزملاء فى العمل ولن تفلح دعاوى التفرقة فى تفريقنا وإن كان البسطاء قد انخدع بعضهم تحت شعارات دينية .
سكان المنطقة قالوا أن الأخوة المسيحيين أتوا بعائلاتهم قبل الحادث بأيام وأقاموا داخل المبنى لحراسته وحراسة العربات التى كانت تنقل مواد البناءوأنهم أتوا بأفعال أرهبت أهل المنطقة وأنهم هم من بادروا بقذف قوات الأمن بالحجارة وللعلم معظمهم من البسطاء الذين تم جلبهم وغسل أدمغتهم بشعارات دينية 
هذا ما قيل
السؤال هل مبنى الكنيسة غير كاف لأهل المنطقة من المسيحيين ؟
وإذا كان غير كاف فلماذا لم يتقدموا رسمياً بطلب تحويل المبنى الإدارى سبب المشكلة إلى كنيسة ؟
وإذا كانوا تقدموا فلماذا لم يوافق المحافظ  ؟ خاصة أن المبنى واقع فى حدود الكنيسة وفعلياً سيستخدم للصلاة بعد بناؤه بجانب أنه مبنى إدارى
ما أحزننى هو الموضة الجديدة التى تسكت عنها الكنيسة وهى موجة التجمهر والتظاهر الممنوعة فى بلدنا وهم كما يقولون من نسيج هذا الوطن وعليهم تحمل ما نتحمله نحن المسلمينوليعلموا أن ما يفعلونه ليس فى صالحهم ولا فى صالح مصر .
أتمنى أن أرى قانون بناء دور العبادة يخرج للنور لنقطع الطريق على مثل هذه الأفعال أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*كلام جرايد فى الموضوع

- أحداث العمرانية تغطى على الانتخابات فى محافظة الجيزة، إلا أن التوتر بين الأقباط وبين أفراد الأمن فى طريقه للزوال، خاصة بعد زيارة وفد من قساوسة من كنيسة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل لمحافظ الجيزة سيد عبد العزيز، واعتذار الأنبا ثيؤديوسوس، مطران الجيزة عن سلوك بعض الأقباط وتعديهم على أفراد الأمن.

وأشار الصحفى عماد خليل، خلال مداخلة هاتفية، إلى أن الأنبا ثيؤديوسوس والمستشار هانى عزيز سكرتير البابا شنودة اتفقا مع عبد العزيز على إزالة بعض الأخشاب من القبة من المبنى محل النزاع، كبادرة حسن نوايا لتهدئة التوتر، لافتاً إلى أن الأنبا ثيؤديوسوس سيلتقى البابا شنودة قريباً لصياغة الاعتذار عن أحداث العمرانية، موضحاً أن الأقباط ظنوا أن الأمن جاء لإيقاف أعمال البناء فى المبنى فبادروا بالعنف والتجمهر.

ومن المقرر أيضاً أن يجتمع مسئولو حى العمرانية قريباً لحل، لفحص الرسومات ومقارنتها، مشيراً إلى أن "الأمور سوف تعود لما كانت عليه" فى إشارة إلى عودة المبنى إلى مبنى خدمى مطابق للرسومات الأولية.

من جهته، أكد سكرتير محافظ الجيزة اللواء يوسف وّصال، خلال مداخلة هاتفية، أن المحافظة بالتنسيق مع حى العمرانية ستدرس الأحداث فى إطار قانونى وهندسى لمعرفة الأسباب التى دفعت الكنيسة إلى تحويل المبنى الخدمى إلى كنيسة.

صرح مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية، بأنه فى صباح اليوم تجمع 3000 شخص من أبناء الطائفة المسيحية أمام مبنى الخدمات التابع لطائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس بشارع الإخلاص المطل على الطريق الدائرى بالعمرانية، وذلك فى محاولة منهم لاستكمال أعمال البناء فى المبنى وتحويله إلى مبنى كنسى، رغم عدم الحصول على ترخيص نهائى باستكمال البناء لوجود مخالفات هندسية..


وقال المصدر الأمنى إن تجمع المتظاهرين الأقباط ، استمر على مدار 3 أيام متواصلة لفرض الأمر الواقع وإدخال سيارات نقل محملة بمواد البناء، مستغلين فى ذلك المناخ الانتخابى وتصاعد وتيرة الحملات الدعائية ضد مصر مؤخرا، حسب قوله، رافضين الاستجابة للنصح والتحذير بالالتزام بالإجراءات القانونية المتبعة فى هذا الشأن.

وأضاف المصدر الأمنى: فى تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف صباح اليوم الأربعاء، بادر المتجمعون بتصعيد تحركهم بتسلق مبنى الخدمات وقصف القوات الأمنية المتواجدة بالحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف الحارقة وقطع الطريق الدائرى، وتم التنبيه عليهم بالانصراف دون استجابة، واستمروا فى تعديهم على القوات مما اضطر القوات إلى تفريقهم وفتح الطريق باستخدام الغازات المسيلة للدموع، كما تم ضبط 93 شخصا من مثيرى الشغب ومتزعمى التحرك
وعلى إثر ذلك تجمع 3 آلاف من الأقباط بصحبة أحد القساوسة أمام ديوان محافظة الجيزة، وقاموا بتعطيل الحركة المرورية بشارع الهرم الرئيسى، مرددين بعض الهتافات الطائفية، وقاموا بإلقاء الحجارة على العقارات السكنية والأبنية وإشارات المرور ومبنى المحافظة، وتم احتواؤهم وصرفهم بالتنسيق مع قيادات الكنيسة.

وأسفرت وقائع التعدى عن إصابة نائب مدير أمن الجيزة، واللواء رئيس قوات الأمن المركزى بالجيزة، وأكثر من 10 ضباط آخرين وعدد من المجندين، كما توفى طالب مسيحى متأثرا بإصابته بطلق نارى من فرد خرطوش بالفخذ، وذلك بعد نقله إلى مستشفى أم المصريين لإسعافه، كما أصيب بعض المتجمهرين ومثيرى الشغب.


انتهى الاجتماع الذى عقده اللواء محسن حفظى، مساعد أول وزير الداخلية لأمن الجيزة، بمقر مكتبه مع عدد من القيادات الكنسية بالجيزة، على الاتفاق بأن الأمن المصرى لا يفرق فى تعامله بين مسلم ومسيحى، كما تم التأكيد على أن أعمال العنف التى شهدتها الجيزة مؤخرا على خلفية أحداث كنيسة العمرانية غير مقبولة لكلا الطرفين. 

الاجتماع الموسع الذى استمر قرابة الساعة وحضره كل من: الأنبا ثيئودوسيوس أسقف عام الجيزة، وهانى عزيز مستشار البابا شنودة بطريك الكرازة المرقصية، وأمين عام جمعية محبى مصر السلام يوحنا منصور وكيل عام مطرانية الجيزة، والقمص كيرلس إميل والقمص حنا يعقوب من أعضاء المجلس الإكليريكى والقمص جرجس عبد الملك والقمص جرجس فريد من أعضاء مجمع الكهنة، والمستشار قدرى يوسف دميان عضو المجلس المحلى بالجيزة والمهندس جميل فؤاد عضو المجلس المحلى. أكد حفظى خلاله أنه عندما تلقت الكنائس المصرية تهديدات بتفجيرها من جانب تنظيم القاعدة استنفرت كافة قوات الأمن من أجل تأمينها وتم التعامل مع هذه التهديدات بجدية. 

وناقش حفظى خلال الاجتماع أزمة كنيسة العمرانية التى نشب على إثرها أعمال شغب راح ضحيتها مواطنان وأصيب العشرات، بعدما تعدى المتجمهرين الأقباط على القيادات الأمنية وعلى مبنى محافظة الجيزة، وطالب هانى عزيز، مستشار البابا شنودة، خلال الاجتماع من اللواء محسن حفظى، مدير أمن الجيزة، الإفراج عن المتهمين البالغ عددهم 157 شخصاً وتسوية الأزمة، إلا أن رد محسن حفظى كان أن "الأمر أصبح فى يد القضاء العادل"، بينما طالب باقى الحضور بتمكينهم من إزالة الشدادات الخشبية الموجودة على مبنى الكنيسة، وهو الأمر الذى أكد مدير الأمن أنه يتبع محافظة الجيزة، باعتبارها المسئولة عن هذا الشأن.

وشدد اللواء محسن حفظى على ضرورة التمسك بالثوابت الوطنية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، مشيراً إلى تكاتف الشعب المصرى بعنصريه فى وقت الأزمات، ضارباً المثل بتهديدات دولة العراق الإسلامية التابعة لتنظيم القاعدة للكنائس المصرية، حيث قامت وزارة الداخلية وكافة قوات الأمن بتأمين الكنائس، بينما وقفت كل القوى الوطنية على رأسهم رجال الدين الإسلامى بالتنديد بالتهديدات الإرهابية، مؤكدين أن مصر شعب واحد وأن أمن المسيحيين هو أمن المسلمين وأنه لا فرق بين مسلم ومسيحى.

تجمهر عدد كبير من المحامين الأقباط والمسلمين أمام مبنى محكمة جنوب الجيزة الكلية مساء أمس، بعد منعهم من حضور التحقيقات مع المتهمين فى أحداث الشغب والعنف التى شهدتها منطقة العمرانية فى صباح اليوم نفسه، على خلفية صدور قرار بإيقاف البناء فى كنيسة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل بالعمرانية وهو ما دفعهم للتأكيد على بطلانها وانتفاء قانونيتها.

وشهدت الشوارع المؤدية إلى محكمة جنايات جنوب الجيزة حالة من الاستنفار الأمنى، حيث تم فرض كردون أمنى ضم العديد من جنود الأمن المركزى، لإغلاق جميع المداخل المؤدية إلى مبنى المحكمة، فضلا عن محاصرة المحامين بكردون أمنى على بعد 100 متر من مقر النيابة لمنعهم من الدخول.

وردد المحامون هتافات احتجاجية منها "قالوا حرية وقالوا قانون.. والمحامين هنا فى الكردون" و"مسلم قبطى الإيد فى الإيد..والعزيمة حديد فى حديد" و"يا سيادة المحامى العام.. إطلع هنا كلمنا قوام"و"حرس دول ولا ديابة .. دى محكمة ولا غابة" و"يا حرية فينك فينك"، أصيب سكان المنطقة بحالة من الذعر لارتفاع صيحات المحامين فى ساعات متأخرة من جهة والتشديد الأمنى من جهة أخرى، مما دفع بعضهم للخروج لـ "البلكونات" لمشاهدة الموقف.

وقال عادل ميخائيل محامى أحد المتهمين لـ"اليوم السابع"، إنه مُنع من الدخول مقر النيابة لحضور التحقيق مع المتهمين مؤكدا بطلانها وانتفاء قانونيتها، لعدم حضور دفاع عن المتهمين ، ووصف المحتجزين داخل سريا النيابة بالمجنى عليهم وأن المتهم الرئيسى هو رئيس حى العمرانية، على حد قوله.

فيما أوضح رضا لبيب المحامى، أن المحامى العام أرسل أحد ضباط الشرطة ليطلب من المحامين اختيار 11 منهم للدفاع عن المتهمين ولكنهم رفضوا وطالبوا بدخول جميع المحامين وليس بعضهم، حضر عدد من المنظمات الحقوقية من بينهما المبادرة المصرية، هشام مبارك وأولاد الأرض.

وفؤجئ المحامون فى تمام الساعة الواحدة من صباح اليوم، بدخول سيارة إسعاف إلى مقر النيابة الأمر الذى أثار ذعر المحامين وبعض أهالى المتهمين وطرح العديد من التساؤلات، ولكن انتهى الأمر بعد دقائق عندما شاهدوا خروج المتهمين المصابين من مقر النيابة ونقلهم إلى المستشفى.

فيما حدثت مشادة كلامية بين المحامين، عندما خرج فؤاد فوزى أيوب أحد المحامين من سرايا النيابة، وأخبر المحامين بأنه حضر التحقيق مع المتهمين، وطالب بعرضهم على الطب الشرعى، الأمر الذى أثار غضب المحامين وأدى إلى نشوب مشادة كلامية بينهم، نظرا لاعتمادهم على بطلان التحقيقات فى حالة عدم حضور محامى.

كانت نيابة الجيزة الكلية وجهت 14 اتهاماً لـ170 قبطيا وتمثَّلت الاتهامات فى الشروع فى قتل مساعد مدير أمن الجيزة، والاعتداء على قوات الأمن المركزى، ومحاولة قتل ضباط قسم شرطة العمرانية، وإتلاف سيارات الأمن المركزى، والسرقة بالإكراه لبطاريات سيارات الأمن المركزى، والتجمهر بالمخالفة للقانون، وإحداث الشغب، واستعمال أسلحة بيضاء ونارية بدون تراخيص، وعدم حمل بطاقات هوية، وإلقاء الطوب والحجارة على سيارات الشرطة والمارة، والتخريب العمد لمنشاءات بغرض إرهابى، وتعطيل وسائل النقل عمداً، وإحراز واستعمال مفرقعات بدون تراخيص وتكدير الأمن العام.




أحداث العمرانية التى اندلعت أمس الأول، الأربعاء، أثارت الكثير من الجدل بين العلمانيين الأقباط ، الذين انقسموا حول من المخطئ فى اشتعال شرارة الفتنة الطائفية، وتأجيج العنف الدينى إلى هذا الشكل، وذهب عدد من العلمانيين الأقباط إلى أن الكنيسة سيطرت على الأقباط سياسيا وليس روحيا فقط، فيما أكد البعض الآخر على أن محافظ الجيزة لم يعالج الأمور بحكمة، وذهب فريق ثالث إلى الكل مدان فيما حدث ويجب أن يتم إحالتهم إلى القضاء.

قال المفكر القبطى جمال أسعد لـ"اليوم السابع" إن الكل مدان فى أحداث العمرانية التى اشتعلت الأربعاء، مؤكدا على أن الحكومة والمناخ الطائفى وتصرفات الكنيسة أسباب أدت إلى ما حدث، وقال أسعد، هذه الحوادث نتيجة لتحول مشكلة بناء الكنائس إلى الشرارة الدائمة لاندلاعها، فالنظام لا يجد حلا لأى مشاكل جماهيرية، ومن ضمنها هذه المشاكل الطائفية، وترك المؤسسة الكنسية تلعب كل الأدوار، ما عدا الدور الروحى.

وأكد أسعد لـ"اليوم السابع" على أن الكنيسة استقطبت الأقباط، وجعلتهم شعبها السياسى، بدلا من أن يكونوا شعبها الدينى، وهو الشىء الذى جعلها تستغلهم، من أجل أن تظهر أمام النظام بمظهر من يملك هذا الشعب، روحيا وسياسيا، فأصبح هذا الشعب أيضا لا يدين لها بالولاء الدينى فقط، وإنما أيضا بالتسليم الكامل لإرادته.

وقال أسعد الكنيسة دائما ما ترسل رسائل للدولة، فى شكل مظاهرات، واحتجاجات، واحتجاز للشبان القبطى فى الكاتدرائيات، مما يجعل الدولة تخضع، لهذه المواقف، وسلمت مواطنيها المسيحيين للكنيسة التى أصبحت قيادتهم السياسية غير الرسمية، ومن ناحية أخرى تخلت الدولة عن مسئوليتها تجاههم، مضيفا واختصرتهم فى الكنيسة والبابا شنودة.

وأشار أسعد إلى أن مشكلة الجيزة تمت تحت هذا المناخ المؤلم، فالقيادة الكنسية استغلت انتخابات مجلس الشعب، لإتمام بناء الكنيسة، ولما صدر قرار المحافظ بتأجيل الموافقة على البناء لمدة أسبوعين، لم تثق الكنيسة، لأنها ظنت أن تأجيل البناء جاء بغرض الانتهاء من الانتخابات، وهو ما جعل الكنيسة ترفض الخضوع، وتقرر مواصلة البناء، وأكد أسعد على أن 3000 شاب قبطى وصل الليل بالنهار لإتمام بنائها، وهو ما أدى إلى انفجار هذه الشحنة التى أدت للأحداث المؤسفة.

وأكد جمال أسعد على أن ما حدث ليس سلوكا مسيحيا، وإنما مواجهة سياسية وضد القانون، مضيفا حل مشكلة بناء الكنائس يأتى من خلال حوار سياسى يصل إلى إصدار قانون بناء الكنائس، ولا يأتى من خلال هذه البلطجة، مشيرا إلى أن تطبيق القانون يستلزم أولا القضاء على المناخ الطائفى الذى يبرر هذه الحوادث، وقال، أدعو إلى تطبيق القانون على كل المخطئين سواء الأمن أو رجال الكنيسة أو الشباب، بعيدا عما يسمى بالتوازنات السياسية.

فيما أكد كمال زاخر، المنسق العام لجبهة العلمانيين الأقباط، على أن محافظ الجيزة تعامل مع الأمر كأنه يدير ثكنة عسكرية بصفته لواء سابق، مشيرا إلى أن ما حدث فى العمرانية يشابه إلى حد كبير أحداث الزاوية الحمراء التى اندلعت فى السبعينات، للسبب نفسه، مؤكدا على أن الأقباط اعتادوا على بناء كنائسهم فى صورة مبان خدمية أولا، ثم يحدث الالتفاف حول القانون وتحويلها لكنيسة، وأرجع زاخر صعوبة بناء الكنائس للشروط العشرة التعجيزية حسبما وصفها زاخر، لقانون السيد العزبى باشا وكيل وزارة الداخلية عام 1932، وقال زاخر: وفقا لقانون العزبى باشا، لا يمكن أن تجتمع هذه الشروط التعجيزية فى ملف واحد، فهى تجسد المثل الشعبى الذى يقول "مكسور ما تاكلش، سليم ما يكسرش، وكل لما تشبع"، وأوضح زاخر فكرته بأنه تم رصد 500 كنيسة تم بناؤها بهذا الأسلوب، مرجعا المسئول الأول عن هذا الوضع للحكومات المتعاقبة التى ترفض فتح الملف القبطى وتحليله، وإصدار قانون بناء دور العبادة.

وأكد زاخر على أن الحزب الوطنى ممثلا فى الإدارة المحلية لمحافظة الجيزة سقطت فى إدارة الأزمة، مشيرا إلى أن هذه الإدارة المحلية استخدمت البيروقراطية، فى التعامل مع القضية، وتعسفت فى استخدام سلطتها، بعيدا عن الحس السياسى الذى يجب أن يحتذيه المسئولون، مشيرا إلى أن قائد هذا الجهاز وهو المحافظ لم يستوعب طبيعة المنطقة العشوائية التى يتم بناء المبنى به، وأوضح زاخر أن هذا المبنى يحوى مصريين وافدين من الريف، ومن الدلتا، ولم يستوعب المحافظ طباع هذه الناس المختلفة، ودخل معهم فى عند ومكابرة، فاستخدم السلطة، واستدعى الأمن الذى لا يتحرك إلا بناء على طلبه.

وتعجب زاخر من عدم استخدام المحافظ للقنوات الرسمية مثل إرسال الإنذارات، أو استدعاء القيادات الكنسية، مشيرا إلى أن هذا موضوع حساس، وكان يجب على المحافظ أن يتمتع بحس سياسى فى معالجته، وقال زاخر، فى رأيى الأمر يستوجب محاكمة محافظ الجيزة محاكمة سياسية، لأنه عرض البلد فى لحظة للاحتراق وألقاها فى أتون فتنة طائفية، لولا حكمة ونضوج الأخوة المسلمين الذين تعاملوا مع العنف بحكمة، فلم يبلعوا الطعم، بحكم كونهم شركاء فى الوطن، واستقبلوا العنف بشكل راقى، يؤكد طبيعة الشعب المصرى الذى هو صمام الأمان فى هذه الأحداث.

وذهب المفكر الدكتور رفيق حبيب إلى أن الجميع يجب أن يتم محاسبته قضائيا ومحاكمتهم، والقانون وحده عليه أن يبرئ من ليس له مسئولية فى اشتعال الأحداث، ويجرم المسئول عنها، وقال حبيب لـ"لليوم السابع": الاحتجاج القبطى نشأ نتاج تصاعد احتقان دينى عبر سنوات عدة، وصل لمرحلة الاحتجاج الشعبى العنيف، وهى مرحلة خطرة الدولة فشلت فى حلها، مشيرا إلى أن المجتمع المصرى أصبح يواجه مخاطر حقيقية تتمثل فى أن النزاع الدينى يتحول إلى عنف شعبى يأخذ شكل من أشكال الفوضى.

وتابع حبيب: "لا يجب أن نناقض أنفسنا، فالدولة لم تنفذ سيادة القانون فى أحداث النزاع الدينى، لكن تدخل جهة الإدارى كان صحيحا، لأنه لا يجب أن نطلب من جهة إدارية أن تتعامل سياسيا مع مخالفة إدارية واضحة، وإذا قلنا هذا فنحن نقف ضد استخدام القانون، مؤكدا على أهمية تقديم كل الأطراف للمحاكمة ونترك القضاء وحده يقول كلمته".

*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*من جريدة اليوم السابع وبدون تعليق منى ولكنى أضع علامة استفهام كبيرة على حديث البابا 

طوغان
ليسوا رعاياك يا قداسة البابا! 
السبت، 4 ديسمبر 2010 - 21:16

أحبطنا قداسة البابا شنودة مرتين، مرة فى عظته الأسبوعية، الأربعاء قبل الماضى، والأخرى الأربعاء الماضى.

قال قداسته، إن أسقف الجيزة لم يعتذر للمحافظ على أحداث العمرانية، مع أن الشغب يستلزم الاعتذار، فى عظته نط من فم قداسته تعليقا على أحداث العمرانية "إن طرفا هو الذى استفز مشاعر الأقباط، فخرجوا بالسنج والمطاوى أملا فى رد الاعتبار"، فتجاهل قداسته أن "تحضير المولوتوف".. وسن السيوف الطويلة لإعادة الاعتبار.. لا تمنح الاحترام.

تغير البابا.. ولا نعرف ما الذى غير قداسته.. ولا ما الذى غير مفردات قداسته، ولا ما الذى حول ألوان لغة قداسته بما لم نعهده من الحبر الجليل منذ الثمانينات. 
احتد فكر قداسة البابا، فمال إلى إظهار الأمر على أنه خلاف بين "أقباط".. ورعايا الدولة من موظفى المحليات.. مع أن هذا لم يكن صحيحا. 

أدهشنا قداسة البابا، وهو لم يفعل طوال ثلاثين عاما، هو دافع عن الذين خرجوا بـ "السافوريا" وآلات ذبح البهائم، يعرون أجسامهم، ويدهنوها بالزيت استعدادا لـ "حرب شوارع" مع موظفى الدولة، مع أن هؤلاء لا يمكن أن يحبهم المسيح عليه السلام.. لا ينظر للذين يفتون فى عضض "وطن" بإحالته إلى حرب طوائف لم تكن مطروحة، ثم إن الذين ظهروا فى صور أحداث العمرانية، ظنا منهم أنه وقت إعلان المسيح عن نفسه.. لا يمكن أن يكونوا قد استوعبوا وصايا المسيح.

لا نعرف لماذا برر قداسته القتل على الظن، والخروج على النظام، ولا نعرف لماذا طالب قداسته فى عظته إطلاق سراح المتهمين؟ والذى لا نعرفه أيضا، لماذا يحاول قداسته إرساء سجال كبير فى ملف يعتبره هو طائفيا، مع أن شكله الجنائى أقرب للتكييف القانونى بالنسبة لرجال القضاء.. وتعاليم المسيح!. 

قال عليه السلام "باركو لأعينيكم"، وفى العمرانية خرجوا بالسلاح على الذين لم يلعنوهم ! وقال عليه السلام "اغفروا للمسيئين إليكم"، وفى العمرانية اعتقدوا فى إساءة لم تحدث فخرجوا باليد خالية و مليئة مع أن أحدا لم يمنعهم الدين.

لماذا يصر قداسة البابا على الاعتقاد فى أن أحداث "العمرانية" كانت "شطحة" من مؤمنين، مع أن دعاء المسيح عليه السلام "لا تدخلنا فى تجربة"!.

لم يكن الصراع طائفيا فى العمرانية، والذين يطالب قداسة البابا بالافراج عنهم، كان أولى أن يخرجوا فى مظاهرة على أبواب مجلس الشعب لسرعة استصدار قانون دور العبادة، أو أن يدخلوا البطركخانة فى العباسية بمسيرة سلمية، فيسألوا قداسته ما الذى فعله بمواد المشروع، وإلى أى مدى استطاع رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية التوفيق فيما شجر بينهم من خلاف حول مواده.. ثم هم لا ينظرون!.

لم تكن أحداث العمرانية اضطهادا، رغم أن الكثيريين يحبون أن يلوكوا تفاصيلها بالألسن حبهم لـ "البسبوسة أم قشطة". 
وإذا كان اضطهادا، فالمسلمون مضطهدون أيضا، وإذا كانت محنة، فقيادات الجماعات الإسلامية الجهادية بالسجون منذ أول التسعينات فى محنة هم الآخرون.

لكن لا هؤلاء بررة.. ولا هؤلاء قديسون.. فالذين أدخلوا السجون من عناصر الجماعات الجهادية، أذوا الله ورسوله.. وأفسدوا فى الأرض، وقتلوا الأبرياء أمام وزارة الداخلية وفى الأقصر.. ثم قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون، والذين احتجزوا فى أحداث العمرانية، لم يكن لهم فى المسيح.. أسوة حسنة، قبل أن يعود كبيرهم فيسأل بأى ذنب .. وبأى جريرة يأخذون!.

لم يكن قداسة البابا موفقا فى عظته الأسبوع الماضى، ربما هى آلام المرض.. وربما هى كثرة الحضور التى حركت فى نفسه ما يتحرك فى نفوس الزعماء بالمؤتمرات الجماهيرية.. فيدعون إلى ما يحب الناس أن يسمعوا. 

حسب رجل الدين كلماته، فالذى يقوله الناس على المقاهى، ليس كالذى يقوله الكاهن فى الهيكل. 

الذين حاربوا فى العمرانية.. ليسوا رعاياك يا قداسة البابا، فقد خرجوا على الوطن.. وعلى تعاليم المسيح، مع أن قداسته.. من هذا الوطن.. ومن رعايا المسيح !.

القس فلوباتير جميل عزيز
دول ناس صعايدة
السبت، 4 ديسمبر 2010 - 20:05

فى أول تعليق لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، على أحداث كنيسة العمرانية، قال: هذا التعبير "عاوزين تهدوا الكنيسة بتاعتهم دول ناس صعايدة لازم تعرفوا طبيعة الشعب إللى بتتعاملوا معاه لما تلاقوا ناس متظاهرة لازم تبحثوا عن الأسباب وتشوفوا الناس دى متظاهرة ليه" وهكذا ببساطته العميقة لخص قداسة البابا مشكلة كنيسة العمرانية فى جملة واحدة لكل من يريد أن يبحث فى أسباب ما حدث.. المشكلة باختصار يا سادة صنعتها كيانات نعرفها جيداً.. هى التى تقف ضد بناء الكنائس فى أماكن متعددة وللأسف هذه الكيانات صارت تتحكم فى أمور حساسة بحسب عقيدتها الإيمانية وتصدر قرارات خطيرة غير عابئة برد الفعل الرهيب الذى يمكن أن ينتج بسبب هذه القرارات!! ودعونا نطرح تساؤلاً مهماً لعلى أجد إجابة واضحة عنه.. من صاحب قرار إقتحام الكنيسة تمهيداً لإزالتها؟ أو حتى إزالة المخالفات بها كما يدعون؟!! بالتأكيد ليس قيادة محلية من المحافظ إلى رئيس الحى فمن المستحيل أن تصدر قيادة محلية مثل هذه القرارات الخطيرة وتتحمل مسئوليتها!! وكذا من المستحيل أن تصدر قيادة سياسية مثل هذا القرار الخطير فى هذه الأجواء السياسية الصعبة فالكل مشغول بالانتخابات ويهمهم فى المقام الأول المحافظة على علاقاتهم بالأقباط كقوة مؤثرة! إذن من المسئول عن إصدار مثل هذا القرار الذى جعل قوات الأمن المركزى فى مواجهة مباشرة مع بضعة مئات من الأقباط البسطاء الذين استمروا فى موقع الكنيسة بعد انصراف الآلاف عند سماعهم وعود السيد المحافظ التى نقلها سكرتير عام المحافظة لهم ثم تم الرجوع عنها فيما بعد.

لدى يقين أن من يتحمل تبعات القرار ويجب محاسبته هو من أصدر هذا القرار فى غفلة من قياداته السياسية وتحكمت فيه خلفيته وقناعاته الدينية والقريبون من دائرة صناع القرار فى الجيزة يعلمون تماما أن الكنائس فى الجيزة تعانى منذ فترة من قرارات صعبة تصدر دون النظر لأى أبعاد سياسية أو مراعاة لما يمكن أن يصدر كرد فعل لهذه القرارات، نعود معكم لكلمات قداسة البابا وأود تذكرة القارئ برد فعل وسائل الإعلام المختلفة بعد أحداث ضرب النار فى نجع حمادى والتى أسفرت عن استشهاد شباب قبطى وحتى الآن لم تتم محاسبة أحد! وقتها خرجت علينا وسائل الإعلام المختلفة تقول إن الأحداث بسبب ثورة المسلمين الصعايدة من شائعة اغتصاب فتاة مسلمة من شاب قبطى وهى القضية التى لم يتم فيها إدانة الشاب حتى الآن! فقام المسلمون بقتل الأقباط فى العيد بسبب شهامة الصعايدة ودمهم الحامى! وهكذا دافعت وسائل الإعلام المصرية عن جريمة ليلة عيد الميلاد بكونها شهامة صعايدة عاقبوا الأقباط بضربهم زهرة شبابهم ليلة العيد بسبب حادثة اغتصاب مزعومة لم تثبت! لماذا لا تتحدث وسائل الإعلام عن أن ما حدث من غضب قبطى هو شهامة صعايدة بسبب قرار خطير أصدره أحد المتعصبين بهدم كنيسة! وكذلك ما حدث من الشباب القبطى عند محافظة الجيزة وعند الحى هو شهامة صعايدة ذهبوا يذكرون المسئولين بوجوب احترام كلمتهم ووعودهم – الأمور التى يتسم بها الصعيادة - وهناك تعامل معهم الأمن المركزى بعنف فكان رد الفعل الغاضب - الذى لا نوافق عليه تماماً - ولكنها تندرج تحت عنوان دول ناس صعايدة لديهم حماس وغيرة على كنيستهم! لم نرها من أسرة الفتاة المغتصبة التى زعموا أن حادثة نجع حمادى كانت بسببها !!! ورأيناها من آخرين صعايدة برضه لكن ليس لهم علاقة من قريب أو من بعيد بالفتاة المغتصبة !!! ومن له أذن للسمع فليسمع ولا فيه فرق لدى وسائل الإعلام بين الصعيدى المسلم والصعيدى المسيحى فى رد فعله!.

رسائل قصيرة :
قمت بزيارة المصابين فى الأحداث بمستشفى أم المصريين قبل أن يصدر قرار المسئولين بمنع الزيارة وهناك شاهدت أمور كثيرة سأذكر بعضها! ولكن هناك طلبت زيارة المصابين من إخوتنا المسلمين من الجنود ووقتها قالوا لى بأنه لا يوجد فى المستشفى مصابين مسلمين وتعجبت من التقارير التى صدرت عن نفس المستشفى وحددت بالأسماء مصابين كثيرين من رجال الأمن تعجبت جداً من رؤية أحد المصابين بجروح شديدة فى قدميه ومع ذلك يديه مربوطتان بالكلابشات الميرى! طيب ده خايفين منه ممكن يهرب مثلاً ؟!! سيدة مصابة بجروح شديدة فى اليد اليسرى والساعة الخامسة مساء بعد الأحداث بعشر ساعات تقريباً وهى تنزف من يديها بدون إسعافات !! طيب ليه موجودة فى المستشفى ردوا على هناك إنها متهمة !! رحلوها خلاص على السجن !!! رجل ينزف من قدميه ومدير المستشفى يخبرنى بأن علاجه سيبدأ بعد التحقيق معه لأن رجال النيابة حضرت ومعندهاش وقت !!!!*

----------


## nariman

للرفع .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *من جريدة اليوم السابع وبدون تعليق منى ولكنى أضع علامة استفهام كبيرة على حديث البابا 
> 
> طوغان
> ليسوا رعاياك يا قداسة البابا! 
> السبت، 4 ديسمبر 2010 - 21:16
> 
> أحبطنا قداسة البابا شنودة مرتين، مرة فى عظته الأسبوعية، الأربعاء قبل الماضى، والأخرى الأربعاء الماضى.
> 
> قال قداسته، إن أسقف الجيزة لم يعتذر للمحافظ على أحداث العمرانية، مع أن الشغب يستلزم الاعتذار، فى عظته نط من فم قداسته تعليقا على أحداث العمرانية "إن طرفا هو الذى استفز مشاعر الأقباط، فخرجوا بالسنج والمطاوى أملا فى رد الاعتبار"، فتجاهل قداسته أن "تحضير المولوتوف".. وسن السيوف الطويلة لإعادة الاعتبار.. لا تمنح الاحترام.
> ...





* أخي العزيز الفاضل سيد جعيتم
لم تكن كافية تلك علامة الإستفهام  الكبيرة جداً  هذه  وكأنك سكت والسكوت علامة الرضا ...البابا شنودة رجل ليس بالهين وأنا أعتبره من خير من أنجبتهم مصر من المفكرين ويكفيه جملته التالية:

*


> *فى أول تعليق لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، على أحداث كنيسة العمرانية،  قال: هذا التعبير "عاوزين تهدوا الكنيسة بتاعتهم دول ناس صعايدة لازم  تعرفوا طبيعة الشعب إللى بتتعاملوا معاه لما تلاقوا ناس متظاهرة لازم  تبحثوا عن الأسباب وتشوفوا الناس دى متظاهرة ليه"*



* وأعيد عليك تاريخ قوله هذا  * *السبت، 4 ديسمبر 2010 

أي والله* *4 ديسمبر 2010  أي قبل حوالي عدة أسابيع من قيام ثورة 25 يناير 2011.......30 عاما من حكم المخلوع  ومشكلة الأقباط وكنائسهم على صفيح ساخن  ونحن الآن  على مشارف نهاية عام 2011  وما زلنا نراجع ونراجع  القانون الموحد لبناء دور العبادة المركون في الأدراج تعلوه تلال من التراب ....حكام مصر بثورة أو بدون ثورة رافضين أن يشغلوا أمخاخهم التى يعلوها الصدأ  وأستطيع أن أقول هذا  لإحتواء جسم الإنسان على الحديد  وقد تحول هذا الصدأ إلى برومة هشة بمجرد ضغطة من أصبعك تتفت وتتهشم تلك البرومة ...

**
لا يحرك هؤلاء الحكام غير مواقع دموية مثل الموقعة الأخيرة المسماة "موقعة المدرعة" والتي فيها سالت دماء المصريين بأيدي المصريين ....واحسرتاه!!

*  



*....وعجبي!!










*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*بارك الله فيك يا ناريمان العزيزة
أشكرك على رفع الموضوع*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *بارك الله فيك يا ناريمان العزيزة
> أشكرك على رفع الموضوع*


 :: 
 أكيد فاتك قراءة مشاركتي  قبل مشاركتك هذه

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*أهلاً يا دكتور / جمال
وحشتنى يا راجل يا طيب
ما علقت عليه يا دكتور ليس كلامى أنا ولكنه كلامهم هم واجد أن هذا الكلام فيه مكاشفة للحقيقة ونحن الأن فى حاجة للمكاشفة والمصارحة حتى نضع قواعد راسخة بالقانون تضرب على يد المخالف وتعطى الحق لأصحابه
اليوم بجريدة المصرى  اليوم قال الشيخ محمد حسان  ( «حسان»: سئمنا رفع الهلال مع الصليب ويجب فتح المساجد والكنائس للتفتيش )
كما ورد نباء أخر عن مخالفة كنيسة الماريناب لشروط الترخيص
الحل قانون بناء دور العبادة الموحد الذى يعترض الأخوة المسيحيين عليه حتى الأن وهذا ما كنا لا نظنه 
ما أريد مناقشته هو هذا القانون ومسوداته موجودة على وسائل الإعلام وقد تكون مجرد أجتهادات ولكن لنا الحق فى مناقشته لنعلم لماذا يعترض عليه الأخوة من المسيحيين على إختلاف طوائفهم
أما البابا شنودة فأنا سبق وأن قلت أن له مواقف وطنية ولكنى لا أحب تدخله فى السياسة وهذا رأى خاص بى
فى أنتظار ما ستأتينا به عن قانون دور العبادة الموحد وأنا أعلم أنك خير من سيأتينا به وأنتظر رأيك فيه
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *أهلاً يا دكتور / جمال
> وحشتنى يا راجل يا طيب
> ما علقت عليه يا دكتور ليس كلامى أنا ولكنه كلامهم هم واجد أن هذا الكلام فيه مكاشفة للحقيقة ونحن الأن فى حاجة للمكاشفة والمصارحة حتى نضع قواعد راسخة بالقانون تضرب على يد المخالف وتعطى الحق لأصحابه
> اليوم بجريدة المصرى  اليوم قال الشيخ محمد حسان  ( «حسان»: سئمنا رفع الهلال مع الصليب ويجب فتح المساجد والكنائس للتفتيش )
> كما ورد نباء أخر عن مخالفة كنيسة الماريناب لشروط الترخيص
> الحل قانون بناء دور العبادة الموحد الذى يعترض الأخوة المسيحيين عليه حتى الأن وهذا ما كنا لا نظنه 
> ما أريد مناقشته هو هذا القانون ومسوداته موجودة على وسائل الإعلام وقد تكون مجرد أجتهادات ولكن لنا الحق فى مناقشته لنعلم لماذا يعترض عليه الأخوة من المسيحيين على إختلاف طوائفهم
> أما البابا شنودة فأنا سبق وأن قلت أن له مواقف وطنية ولكنى لا أحب تدخله فى السياسة وهذا رأى خاص بى
> فى أنتظار ما ستأتينا به عن قانون دور العبادة الموحد وأنا أعلم أنك خير من سيأتينا به وأنتظر رأيك فيه
> أشكرك ودمت بخير*



أخويا الأستاذ سيد 
إذا كنت أنا طيب تبقى حضرتك إيييه بالضبط رجل شرير  وبكده نعمل أنا وأنت فيلم  "الطيب والشرير"...فكرتني مش "الطيب" ده  شيخ الأزهر   وإللي أصوله  وجذوره ترجع إلي لجنة سياسات جمال مبارك ....المهم مطولشي عليك  موضوع  الصراحة والمصارحة  أنا رديت عليه هناك في موضوع 
*  الفتنة الطائفية .. اسبابها .. تعالوا نتصارح ونصف الدواء* 

  ::

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*فى البداية أسجل اعتراضى على محاولة البعض فى الصاق تهمة ما حدث فى أحداث ماسبيرو للمسلمين فالتلميحات الخاصة بالمندسين والبلطجية وصلت لحد إتهام المسلمين صراحةً
اغلمظاهرة بدأت سلمية ثم حدث ما حدث وأنبه إلى أنه كان من بين المتظاهرين سكان الدويقة ومنشية ناصر ممن يمتهنون المهن الدنيا وسبق لهم قطع الطرق خاصة طريق صلاح سالم وطريق النصر ولا أستبعد أن من بينهم من خرج عن الخط السلمى للمظاهرة .
أحداث مسلسل الفتنة الطائفية مستمر ويطل علينا بوجهه القبيح ولا يملك أحد من المسئولين الشجاعة ليعترف بذلك ويضح الحلول المناسبة  حرصاً على مصر والمصريين، فكلنا نعرف الدأ ولكننا نتجاهل الدواء .
 يا سادة أن  رفع شعارات جوفاء خاصة بالوحدة والتعايش  بين المسلمين والمسيحيين  دون وضع الحلول الجازمة سيجعل الفتنة تنام ثم تستيقظ العن مما كانت .
أن مشكلة بناء الكنائس لا تزال هي لب المشكلة أو ابرز المشكلات وتتصدر أسباب اندلاع الأحداث الطائفية .
ولا أعرف حتى الأن سبب عدم طرح قانون دور العبادة الموحد من اجل القضاء على الفتنة الطائفية التي نعانى منها بشدة .
علماً بأنه سبق أن قدم مشروع لدور العبادة الموحد لمجلس الشعب عام  2005ولم يظهر للنور حتى الأن إلا أنه مع كل فتنة تشتعل يتذكر المسئولين القانوا فيخرجوا مسوداته وبعد أن تهدأ الأمور تعود المسودات للدراج مرة أخرى .

والأن إلى صيغة  مشروع قانون دور العبادة الموحد المقرر صدور المرسوم به خلال الفترة القادمة ينص المشروع علي : 
1- تفويض المحافظين بمنح التراخيص الخاصة بدور العبادة,سواء البناء أو الهدم أو الإحلال والتجديد, أو التعديل والتوسعة, علي أن يتم البت في طلب الترخيص, بعد أخذ رأي الجهة الإدارية المختصة بالتخطيط والتنظيم, وذلك خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ التقدم بالطلب.
2- يعتبر فوات المدة المذكورة دون البت في الطلب بمثابة موافقة عليه. 
3- لا يجوز رفض الطلب إلا بقرار مسبب.
4-  يشترط أن يقدم الطلب مشفوعا بموافقة وزارة الأوقاف أو الطائفة الدينية المعترف بها في مصر.
5-  أن يتناسب عدد دور العبادة لكل ديانة, مع عدد وكثافة السكان المقيمين بالفعل, وبما يفي بحاجتهم الفعلية لممارسة شعائرهم الدينية.
6-  ألا تقل المسافة بين المكان المطلوب بناء دور العبادة فيه, وبين أقرب دار عبادة مماثل عن ألف متر, وألا يتم البناء علي أرض زراعية إلا في الضرورة القصوي, أو البناء علي أرض متنازع عليها, وألا تقل المساحة عن ألف متر.
7-  حظر إقامة دور عبادة أسفل العمارات السكنية أو فوقها, أو علي شواطيء النيل والترع, أو في المناطق الأثرية والتاريخية.
8- ألزم المشروع المحافظين خلال شهر من نشر المرسوم بإصدار القرارات المنظمة لكيفية تلقي طلبات الترخيص أو الترميم والتدعيم والتوسعة.ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين, ولا تتجاوز خمس سنوات, وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه, ولا تتجاوز300ألف كل من أقام أو هدم دار عبادة بالمخالفة للمرسوم .
لنا عودة مع أعتراضات الجانب المسلم والمسيحى على القانون 
أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> يا سادة أن  رفع شعارات جوفاء خاصة بالوحدة والتعايش  بين المسلمين والمسيحيين  دون وضع الحلول الجازمة سيجعل الفتنة تنام ثم تستيقظ العن مما كانت .
> *



*أخي الحبيب الفاضل سيد جعيتم*
لا أدرى من أين جئت بمصطلح  *الحلول الجازمة فقاموس حلول المشاكل لا يحتوى على ذلك المصطلح والمصطلح الرسمي المتفق عليه هو الحلول الجذرية* *وهي الحلول الشافية والتي تمنع تكرار حدوث تلك المشاكل مرة أخرى وهي الحلول التى تكون في متناول اليد  بمعنى حلول حقيقية وممكنة  وليست حلول خيالية ووهمية*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*صديقى العزيز/ الدكتور جمال 
ماشى يا سيدى دائماً نتعلم منك فأنت أخى الكبير
الحلول الجازمة مثل الجزرية .. ده من وجهة نظرى

قانون دور العبادة الموحد
بعد مناقشات ومداولات وأعتراضات من الجميع رفض بيت العائلة القانون وطالب بقانون أو لائحة لبناء الكنائس موازية للائحة بناء المساجد وافق الكاثوليك والطائفة الإنجيلية من المسيحيين على رفض القانون واعترض البابا شنوده عن طائفة الأرثوزوكس وقال أن هذا يعتبر تعطيل للقانون 
وقد نقلت لكم الأتى من جريدة المصرى اليوم
تأجيل «دور العبادة» بعد توصية «بيت العائلة» بإقرار قانون لبناء الكنائس

كتب رجب رمضان وكتب - عماد خليل ومحمد السنهورى ومحمد العمدة ومحمد رأفت ١٨/ ١٠/ ٢٠١١ 
أجلت اللجنة التشريعية بمجلس الوزراء نظر قانون دور العبادة الموحد، بعد تقدم «بيت العائلة» باقتراحات تتضمن إقرار اللائحة التنفيذية لبناء المساجد المقدمة منذ عام ٢٠٠١، وإصدار قانون جديد لتنظيم بناء الكنائس، فيما أكد الدكتور كميل صديق ساويرس، سكرتير المجلس القبطى الملى العام، فى كاتدرائية الأقباط الأرثوذكس بالإسكندرية،

أن البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، يناقش مشروع قانون دور العبادة الموحد مع الأساقفة والقانونيين بالمقر البابوى بكنيسة العباسية بشكل مركزى، ولم يطلب من أحد تقديم تصورات أو مقترحات حول المشروع. 

وأكد مصدر كنسى رفض الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية اقتراح «بيت العائلة» باستبدال قانون دور العبادة الموحد بلائحة خاصة لبناء الكنائس، بينما قبلت الكنيستان الكاثوليكية والإنجيلية القرار.

وأكد المصدر - طلب عدم ذكر اسمه - أن المساجد لن تضار من قانون دور العبادة، معتبراً أن اقتراح «بيت العائلة» محاولة لتعطيل خروج القانون للنور دون مبرر. وأشار المصدر إلى أن الطوائف المسيحية اجتمعت أكثر من مرة، وأقرت التعديلات على قانون دور العبادة الموحد منذ أغسطس الماضى، كما ناقشت القانون مع «بيت العائلة»، مؤكداً أن اقتراح «بيت العائلة» مرفوض.

من جانبه، قال الدكتور كميل صديق ساويرس، لـ«المصرى اليوم»، إن البابا لم يطلب من كنيسة الإسكندرية تقديم مقترحات أو تصورات حول المشروع حتى الآن، ولكننا قدمنا مقترحات منذ شهرين له وللجهات المعنية، عندما تمت إثارة النقاش حول القانون، فى تلك الفترة، أما الآن فلم يطلب منا أحد الإدلاء بدلونا فى هذا الأمر.

وأوضح «صديق» أن الكنيسة القبطية تأمل فى أن يخرج مشروع القانون بشكل يرضى المصريين على السواء مسلمين ومسيحيين، وليس الأقباط فقط، وأن يقضى القانون على «العوار» الموجود به، والاشتراطات التى وصفها بـ«المجحفة» فى بناء الكنائس، مطالباً بوضع حد للتضييق على بناء دور العبادة خاصة الكنائس.

وأعلن الأنبا يوحنا قلتة، المعاون البطريركى للأقباط الكاثوليك، موافقته على مقترح «بيت العائلة» بديلا لقانون موحد لبناء دور العبادة، مؤكداً أن وضع لائحة خاصة ببناء الكنائس سيسهل العديد من أمور بناء الكنائس ويقضى على أحد روافد الفتنة الطائفية فى مصر.

ورحب الدكتور أندريه زكى، نائب رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية، بالمقترح، موضحاً أنه طالب من قبل بصيغة لقانون خاص بالكنائس، طالما أن المساجد ليست فى حاجة لذلك.

وقال: إن الكنيسة الإنجيلية عضو فى مبادرة بيت العائلة، وإن القس صفوت البياضى شارك فى الاجتماع، الذى رفض قانون دور العبادة الموحد وأوصى بلائحة لبناء الكنائس.

فى المقابل، رفض المستشار أمير رمزى، عضو لجنة العدالة الوطنية، اقتراح «بيت العائلة»، وقال لـ«المصرى اليوم» إنه لا يجد سبباً لهذا الاقتراح، خاصة أن لجنة العدالة الوطنية أعدت قانوناً شاملاً، راعى ملاحظات جميع الكنائس، واعتمد على المشروع المقترح من المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، وهو يختلف عن مشروع وزارة العدل.

واتفق رمسيس النجار، المستشار القانونى للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، مع رأى المستشار أمير رمزى، مشدداً على ضرورة وجود قانون لكل المصريين باختلاف دياناتهم لإلغاء كل أنواع التمييز. وطالب بالتوقف عن سن قوانين للمسيحيين وقوانين للمسلمين، «فالمشرع يسن القوانين للمجتمع وليس للديانات».

من جانبه، اعتبر الدكتور صبحى عسلية، الباحث بمركز الأهرام للدراسات السياسية، أن توصية «بيت العائلة» بعدم إصدار قانون دور العبادة الموحد وإصدار قانون لبناء الكنائس فقط هى الحل الأمثل للأزمة الراهنة، موضحاً أن قانون دور العبادة الموحد سيواجه مشاكل كثيرة مثل كيفية حسم عدد الكنائس مقابل عدد الأفراد، وتوزيع بناء الكنائس حسب المساجد.

وقال الدكتور عماد جاد، الخبير السياسى والاستراتيجى بمركز الأهرام للدراسات السياسية، إن بناء المساجد لا يواجه قيوداً أو مشاكل، بينما القيود موجودة على بناء الكنائس، وبالتالى فإن قانون دور العبادة الموحد سيربط بين الاثنين، وبذلك سيتم فرض قيود على بناء المساجد، وهو ما اعتبره «جاد» غير مجد بل ستنتج عنه مشاكل جديدة، لأن قانون بناء المساجد يتمتع بالرضا من المسلمين وشيخ الأزهر.

والأن خارج قانون دور العبادة الموحد مشاجرة بين طلبة أنقلبت كالعادة لفتنة طائفية
آلاف الأقباط يشيعون طالب ملوى «قتيل مشاجرة المقعد».. والنيابة تحقق

كتب - سعيد نافع وتريزا كمال ١٨/ ١٠/ ٢٠١١ 
شيع نحو ٥٠٠٠ قبطى فى مدينة ملوى بالمنيا، ظهر أمس، جثمان أيمن نبيل لبيب «١٨ سنة»، الطالب بالصف الثالث الثانوى، الذى لقى مصرعه، أمس الأول، إثر مشاجرة بينه وعدد من زملائه فى الفصل، فيما بدأت النيابة تحقيقاتها مع زميليه مصطفى عصام حسانين، ووليد مصطفى سيد، المتهمين بضربه حتى الموت، كما استدعت ٣ من مسؤولى المدرسة الثانوية الجديدة لسماع أقوالهم.

وتحولت الجنازة إلى مظاهرة غاضبة، وردد المشيعون هتافات منها «أيمن نبيل مات مقتول والمشير هو المسؤول» و«لينا إخوة مسلمين ع اللى بيحصل مش راضيين». ورغم محاولات

الأنبا ديمتريوس، أسقف ملوى، تهدئة المشيعين بتأكيده أن التحقيقات تسير فى مجراها القانونى السليم، قائلا: «لا نريد زيادة الاحتقان بيننا وبين إخوتنا المسلمين، خاصة فى هذه الفترة الحرجة»، فإن المشيعين أصروا على التظاهر وترديد الهتافات.

واستدع أحمد قرنى، مدير النيابة، أمس، أحمد الخطيب، مدير المدرسة، ومحمد سيد عبدالرحمن، المشرف العام، وطاهر حسن المشرف، لسماع أقوالهم. وقررت النيابة، التصريح بدفن جثة الطالب عقب تشريحها، وتكليف البحث الجنائى بالتحرى، واستمعت إلى شهادة رومانى غايث جودة، زميل الضحية.

وقال أنطونيوس نبيل لبيب، شقيق الضحية: «إن الواقعة ترجع إلى الخميس الماضي، عندما نشبت مشاجرة بين شقيقه وعدد من أصدقائه، من جانب، ومجموعة أخرى من زملائهم، من جانب آخر، بسبب الخلافات على «مقعد فى الفصل»، وتم احتواء الموقف وقتها»، وأضاف: «تجدد الاخلاف عندما رشق الطلاب المتهمون شقيقى وزميليه جورج جمال ورومانى غايث، 

بالطوب، أمس الأول، وعندما سألهم عن سبب إلقاء الطوب عليهم، تكاثروا عليه وانهالوا عليه بالضرب حتى فارق الحياة، وحاولت إدارة المدرسة نقله بالإسعاف إلى مستشفى ملوى العام، لكنه وصل جثة هامدة».

واتهم أحمد الخطيب، مدير المدرسة، مسؤولى مرفق الإسعاف، بعدم الاستجابة السريعة، لنقل وإسعاف الطالب، بينما قرر محمود وهدان، وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم، بالمحافظة، استبعاد مدير المدرسة من موقعه، وندبه للعمل بديوان الإدارة التعليمية بملوى، والتحقيق معه.


والأن مع أعتذار وزير الإعلام للبابا
وزير الإعلام يعترف لـ«البابا»: أخطأنا فى تغطية أحداث ماسبيرو.. ونعتذر 

كتب أحمد البحيرى وعماد خليل وفاطمة زيدان ومحمد السنهورى ومحمد العمدة ومحمد رأفت، والإسكندرية - رجب رمضان ١٨/ ١٠/ ٢٠١١ 

تصوير- محمد هشام 
البابا لدى استقباله وزير الإعلام أمس 
استقبل البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، صباح أمس، أسامة هيكل، وزير الإعلام، فى المقر البابوى لكاتدرائية الأقباط الأرثوذكس فى العباسية. استمر لقاء البابا ووزير الإعلام أكثر من ساعة، تناولا خلالها تغطية التليفزيون الرسمى لأحداث ماسبيرو، التى وصفها البابا شنودة فى وقت سابق بـ«التغطية غير المحايدة».

وقال الأنبا يوأنس الأسقف العام، السكرتير الشخصى للبابا شنودة، إن «هيكل» قدم التعازى للبابا فى شهداء ماسبيرو، فصارحه البابا بأخطاء التليفزيون المصرى أثناء تغطية الحدث. وأكد «يؤانس» لـ«المصرى اليوم» أن «هيكل» اعترف بوجود أخطاء فى التغطية، واعتذر عنها للبابا. 

وشيعت الكاتدرائية، ظهر أمس، جنازة مجدى فهيم، الضحية رقم ٢٧ لأحداث ماسبيرو. وتوفى «فهيم» متأثراً بنزيف فى المخ نتيجة تعرضه لـ«الدهس». وأدى الأنبا يوأنس الصلاة على الجثمان نيابة عن البابا شنودة الثالث.

وأجّلت اللجنة التشريعية بمجلس الوزراء نظر قانون دور العبادة الموحد، بعد تقدم «بيت العائلة» باقتراحات تتضمن إقرار اللائحة التنفيذية لبناء المساجد المقدمة منذ عام ٢٠٠١، وإصدار قانون جديد لتنظيم بناء الكنائس. ومن المقرر أن يجتمع اليوم «الثلاثاء» مجمع البحوث الإسلامية، برئاسة الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، لمناقشة شروط بناء المساجد على مستوى الجمهورية، ومناقشة أحداث ماسبيرو، وسبل مواجهة الفتن الطائفية التى تقع بين الحين والآخر.

وفى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، نظم عشرات الأقباط مسيرة فى شوارع ولاية كاليفورنيا، لمطالبة الإدارة الأمريكية بربط المعونة التى تقدمها لمصر بالتقدم فى ملف حقوق الإنسان.

وللعلم فقط أنا لا أحب مايكل منير
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لجنة شؤون الأحزاب تتلقى أوراق حزب «مايكل منير»

كتب محمد عبدالقادر وعماد خليل ١٨/ ١٠/ ٢٠١١ 


تلقت لجنة شؤون الأحزاب، أمس، أوراق حزب «الحياة» الذى أسسه الناشط القبطى مايكل منير، وقدم أوراق الحزب كل من منير سامى والدكتور جمال زهران ومحمد زكى وماركو يوسف الوكلاء المؤسسين.

علمت «المصرى اليوم» أن الحزب قدم ٦ آلاف توكيل، قال مايكل منير، مؤسس الحزب، فى بيان أصدره، أمس، إن عملية التأسيس استغرقت ٦ أسابيع، وأضاف: «هذا الوقت جعل (الحياة) واحداً من أسرع الأحزاب التى أسست بعد الثورة».

وصنف حزب الحياة نفسه فى الأوراق التى قدمها للجنة على أنه حزب ليبرالى، يؤمن بالحقوق والحريات الإنسانية فى ظل قيام دولة مدنية ذات سلطة قادرة على حماية وتعزيز حقوق وحريات مواطنيها، 

ورفض الحزب نظام الحكم الدينى «الثيوقراطى» أو العسكرى. وطالب الحزب فى برنامجه بأن يستند الدستور المصرى على وثيقة أساسية تضمن حزمة حقوق وحريات المواطنين، كما كفلتها المواثيق الدولية والشرائع السماوية 

والطبيعة الإنسانية، وأن يتم وضع الدستور من قبل هيئة تشريعية تضم الخبراء والقانونيين المحايدين، على أن تعمل تلك اللجنة بحرية تامة ودون أى قيود. وأشار البرنامج إلى أنه يعتمد على ١٠ مبادئ عامة هى: الحرية والحقوق الإنسانية ومدنية الدولة والتنمية الشاملة والعدالة الاجتماعية وقدسية موارد الدولة وأهمية العمل كجزء فعال فى المجتمع الدولى،

وسيادة القانون والتعددية وتحقيق الديمقراطية، بالإضافة إلى ٦ مبادئ تنظيمية للحزب، وهى: حرية تدفق المعلومات والمساواة وديمقراطية تولى المناصب وتفعيل قدرات الشباب والاستقلالية التى تعتمد على عدم الدخول فى صفقات والاستقلالية المادية.


وسبب كراهيتى لمايكل منير هو أنه من الذين يطالبون بالتدخل الأجنبى فى مصر ولنا فيما فعله فى الماضى عبرة
أقباط المهجر يطالبون «أوباما»بضمان حماية المسيحيين كتب فاطمة زيدان ١٨/ ١٠/ ٢٠١١ 
نظم عشرات من المتظاهرين الأقباط فى شوارع ولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية، أمس الأول، مظاهرة قام عليها عدد من رجال الدين المسيحى فى الولايات المتحدة، لإحياء ذكرى الـ٢٤ قبطياً الذين قُتلوا فى الاشتباكات العنيفة خلال أحداث ماسبيرو، التى وقعت الأحد الماضى.

وطالب المتظاهرون إدارة الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما، بممارسة المزيد من الضغوط على القادة العسكريين فى مصر لضمان حماية ملايين المسيحيين، حسب ما ذكرته الإذاعة العامة لجنوب كاليفورنيا.

ورفع المتظاهرون صلباناً ونعوشاً رمزية للقتلى، ولافتات كتبوا عليها «أوقفوا إبادة الأقباط»، و«أنقذوا مسيحيى مصر»، و«الجيش المصرى ذبح المسيحيين تحت مدرعاته».

ودعا بعض رجال الدين المسيحى فى الولايات المتحدة للصيام لمدة ثلاثة أيام، تضامنا مع الأقباط فى مصر، وقال الأب جوزيف بولز، أحد رجال الدين فى كنيسة سانت مارى القبطية الأرثوذكسية، إن «الطائفة المسيحية تنظر إلى احتجاجات الربيع العربى مع الخوف،

حيث يخشون من فراغ السلطة الذى تركه الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك وتأجيج العنف ضد المسيحيين فى البلاد».*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *صديقى العزيز/ الدكتور جمال 
> ماشى يا سيدى دائماً نتعلم منك فأنت أخى الكبير
> الحلول الجازمة مثل الجزرية .. ده من وجهة نظرى
> *



 
*صديقى الفاضل والعزيز/ أخي سيد جعيتم* 
موضوع فرق السن  لا بد من إلغاؤه تماما  في المناقشات العامة  فقد يكون هناك شخص متخصص وعمره أصغر مني ولكنه في تخصص غير تخصصي وهنا لا بد لى أن أتنحي جانبا  ولا أجادله في شئ يدخل في صميم تخصصه  وهنا الأمر بخصوص 

 


الحل*الجذري* Root 

وليس الحل  *الجزري*  Carrot  


ونحن هنا نترك شيئا  مفيدا للأجيال الجديدة 
ولا مجال لوجهة النظر الخاصة
في تغيير المصطلحات العلمية والسياسية ...الخ
فمثلا الديمقراطية هي الديمقراطية بكل اللغات
على سبيل المثال ولا الحصر
والحل الجذري له أصول علمية مترسخة
وسيبقى للأبد حلا جذريا وسبب التسمية هذه
هي لأنه نابع من السبب الجذري
*Root Cause*

مع العلم بأن الجزر هو جذر في حد ذاته
ولكنه سيبقى دائما مجرد
*Carrot*
وليس
*Root*

----------

